# [Various] Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan Reviews



## Alatar

*Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan Reviews*



*Previews can be found here*

*Countdown to reviews*

*Reviews list:*


*Techpowerup*
*Techpowerup SLI & Tri-SLI*
*Hexus*
*Anandtech*
*Guru3d*
*Hothardware*
*HiTechLegion*
*HardwareCanucks*
*MaximumPC*
*Tom's Hardware*
*PC Perspective*
*Overclockers.com*
*Hardocp*
*TechReport*
Moderator reminder: Any and all posts with words like troll, fanboyetc. will be deleted. Please follow the Terms of Service and professionalism initiative when posting in order to keep the thread friendly and constructive. Failure to follow the rules will result in warnings. Now that that is out of the way, lets just have a good time waiting for the reviews and discussing them!


----------



## Bloodbath

Its a bit underwhelming I have to say but still lays waste to the 680.


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Its a bit underwhelming I have to say but still lays waste to the 680.


For the current going price it is indeed underwhelming, but if it were priced at $700 or so (which would require all other NVIDIA GPUs to go down in price) it'd be sheer insanity. It really is a work of art though, and that is clearly visible in the cards design. NVIDIA has definitely put time into development of this card


----------



## Derp

I Just hope AMD comes out with something to counter the Titan soon to tame Nvidia's ridiculously greedy $1k price tag for this performance.


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Does the GeForce logo really light up like that??









Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## RB Snake

Hopefully someone does a 7680x1440 test to see if that 6gb of vram is actually useful. It clearly wasn't at 1600p.


----------



## supergamer

Hell yeah 7970 only 14% behind Titan in Crysis3. Guess AMD really tuned the heck out of Cryengine this time.


----------



## d3v0

Eagerly awaiting the reviews from the larger sites.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coach Mcguirk*
> 
> Does the GeForce logo really light up like that??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2.


Yes.

looking to see some triple screen reviews of this


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RB Snake*
> 
> Hopefully someone does a 7680x1440 test to see if that 6gb of vram is actually useful. It clearly wasn't at 1600p.


It's unlikely more than 3 - 4 GB will be used in the near future, but my guess is that they included 6 GB to differentiate it (and future proof, given the premium price you're paying) from the future GTX 780, which I presume will have 3 GB of VRAM. They could have opted for 4 GB, but that would mean using the same uneven memory controller / memory size arrangement as the GTX 660 ti, which is not optimal.


----------



## rationalthinking

Y
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coach Mcguirk*
> 
> Does the GeForce logo really light up like that??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2.


Yes just like the 690


----------



## Murlocke

Other leaked images from the bigger sites show it actually performing closer to the 690 on lower resolutions, only 6% slower at 1200p... 1 1/2 more hours until NDA lift.


----------



## Shiftstealth

I cant watch the video at work, anyone able to help me out with what the video goes over?


----------



## mltms

whos buying the titan


----------



## WALSRU

Wow this is going to be a huge upgrade over my 670 DC2T


----------



## joesaiditstrue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supergamer*
> 
> Hell yeah 7970 only 14% behind Titan in Crysis3. Guess AMD really tuned the heck out of Cryengine this time.


was just gonna post this

37fps on a 7970, 43fps on a titan? 7970 is still a beast!


----------



## supergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mltms*
> 
> whos buying the titan


----------



## Koniakki

LOL! How many own triple screens [email protected] and 4k? Yeah, not many and respect to the ones that do BUT I wanna see the bad boy @1150-1200Mhz at 19x10 or 25x16 since I can downsample from that res.

Even a titan is NOT enough sometimes at 25x16 for 60FPS let alone 4k or 3x 25x16 screens. As many said, 2 Titans do make it right in all reasons but then you are already at 2k worth of GPU's which of course if fine by some and if I had the money it would be fine by me also.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I cant watch the video at work, anyone able to help me out with what the video goes over?


Shows a much cheaper 660ti SLI setup for around $550 trading blows with the $1000 titan and Linus making weak but valid excuses for the price premium.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supergamer*
> 
> Hell yeah 7970 only 14% behind Titan in Crysis3. Guess AMD really tuned the heck out of Cryengine this time.


It really is ironic that the Crysis franchise used to be a Nvidia "The way it's meant to be played" (the first games still are technically, I think, but it's possible they might be re-sponsored in the future, from what I remember Half-Life 2 used to be an ATI game and was later a TWIMTBP game), but AMD has managed to get their cards, from what I remember since the HD 6000 series to perform better than Nvidia's in Crysis and Crysis Warhead and the curious thing is that Nvidia didn't fine tune the drivers for those games to perform any better so they would make a better showing in benchmarks (which were still being used, are still are to some degree), but then again, maybe they had already extracted all the performance they could.


----------



## Phishy714

show me overclocked results!!! stock v stock is damn near worthless cause no one buying the Titan will be running one at stock at all.


----------



## antonis21

So this gpu price is around 1000$ for only 30% more performance?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Video in OP shows as removed. I found it here. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgQbcQlRoNE

The interesting thing to me seems to be the "automatic overclocking based on temperature" ... so if you are on air, it will automatically OC to a safe speed and adjust the voltage draw based on that, but if you are on water, it will automatically draw more voltage since it is cooler.

I know, sounds hokie, but hopefully they allow good water cooling OC'ing. Sounds like they have "voltage locked" the card ... but differently than previous generations. Can't wait to see water cooled benchmarks.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Video in OP shows as removed. I found it here. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgQbcQlRoNE


confirmed, but this is just unboxing


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Somehow funny this guy wants to show the GPU boost 2.0 and runs unigen valley benchmark. You can see some frames in there. Warning this guy is talking german...



I know this might be pointless but at least you see that baby in action









BTW: Someone else got holidays too? Of course not to be there when the Titan eview go live :d


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonis21*
> 
> So this gpu price is around 1000$ for only 30% more performance?


LOL, as i said on the old post, not goin to even bother, my new GTX 690 THE REAL flagship of nvidia is already been shipped to me, why in the hell should i spend same amount of money on less perfomance OMG.

I know NVIDIA is not putting a gun in my head to buy TITAN, but the sole offering this at 1000 $ is insulting.


----------



## kenpachiroks

These results seem so driver dependent


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> LOL, as i said on the old post, not goin to even bother, my new GTX 690 THE REAL flagship of nvidia is already been shipped to me, why in the hell should i spend same amount of money on less perfomance OMG.
> 
> I know NVIDIA is not putting a gun in my head to buy one, but the sole offering this at 1000 $ is insulting.


Factor in higher ocability and it might be closer to the 690 than we think, maybe even better.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonis21*
> 
> So this gpu price is around 1000$ for only 30% more performance?


Wait for overclocked versus overclocked comparisons. Keep in mind the 6XX series also got some massive improvements throughout the months after release. Try comparing titan launch scores to 680 launch scores, they are comparing mature drivers to immature drivers.

EIther way, this card will never give you the best price/performance ratio. If you can afford 2, it's amazing.. but 1 card will really only be recommended if you greatly prefer single GPU setups, or want to build a computer with as less noise/heat/space as possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> LOL, as i said on the old post, not goin to even bother, my new GTX 690 THE REAL flagship of nvidia is already been shipped to me, why in the hell should i spend same amount of money on less perfomance OMG.
> 
> I know NVIDIA is not putting a gun in my head to buy TITAN, but the sole offering this at 1000 $ is insulting.


It's a single GPU... If you bought 3 Titans it would destroy a quad SLI GTX 690 setup especially at high resolutions. Titan is the real flagship, it just has worse performance/price ratio and you need to buy more than 1 to start seeing the benefits. You cannot put 3 690s into a system, so for ultra-high end builds (what these are designed for..), Titan will win.


----------



## Shiftstealth

I'm starting to strongly consider the GTX 690.


----------



## joesaiditstrue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Factor in higher ocability and it might be closer to the 690 than we think, maybe even better.


you can overclock the 690 too

and given how well the 7970 overclocks (especially if you have a reference, non-voltage locked card), I'd wager an overclocked 7970 is closer to an overclocked titan, than a stock 7970 is to a stock titan


----------



## y2kcamaross

Yeah I'm hoping some of these reviews have max overclock vs max overclock vs 680s and 7970s, that's the real test IMO


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joesaiditstrue*
> 
> you can overclock the 690 too
> 
> and given how well the 7970 overclocks (especially if you have a reference, non-voltage locked card), I'd wager an overclocked 7970 is closer to an overclocked titan, than a stock 7970 is to a stock titan


690s don't normally OC very high, I can barely hit 1150mhz ish on mine, though I haven't tried very hard. Also Titan has unlocked voltage, something no 6xx series has stock.


----------



## joesaiditstrue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> 690s don't normally OC very high, I can barely hit 1150mhz ish on mine, though I haven't tried very hard. Also Titan has unlocked voltage, something no 6xx series has stock.


this is true, good point

i'd love to see an OC'd 7970 vs OC'd Titan

if you ask me, it's going to make the titan look pretty bad (just my guess, as the 7970 is a beast when overclocked)


----------



## supergamer

Pretty sure most reviewers under NDA wud hav gotten strict instruction not to pit Titan against any OC'd 7970 or 680.


----------



## antonis21

I am sure that Hd8970/gtx780 will be better than this card for 500$-550$.In my opinion 1000$ for this card is stealing


----------



## Sujeto 1

Yeah, like Overclocking your ridiculous TITAN gonna give you 50% more on perfomance for atleast be near to stock (not bothering water cooling nothing) GTX 690.


----------



## StreekG

Overclock3D better have a review coming, always my favourite reviews.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joesaiditstrue*
> 
> you can overclock the 690 too
> 
> and given how well the 7970 overclocks (especially if you have a reference, non-voltage locked card), I'd wager an overclocked 7970 is closer to an overclocked titan, than a stock 7970 is to a stock titan


Titan at 1200MHz (some reviewers already hit 1176 afaik) is a much bigger overclock than a 7970GHz at 1300MHz. Around 15% higher OC compared to stock actually.

Just because titan can't reach very high frequencies don't be fooled about the OC potential. The card starts out at pretty conservative clocks.


----------



## th3illusiveman

that was underwhelming...

Edit: Nvm it was the Ghz.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I'm starting to strongly consider the GTX 690.


Till you find out that 2GB pre core is not enought for ultra high resolutions and modern games.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

I'll wait for the OC'ing results on the Titan. That is one thing I've heard about the GTX 690 from several friends who have them ... yes you can OC them, but they don't OC nearly as good as they should, and not even close to the OC'ability (is that even a word) as the a pair of 680's or 580's.

IF the Titan can OC really good, especially under water, then it may be a worthwhile upgrade over the 690.

Not to mention, from all accounts, it is a HECK of a lot quieter than the 690, OC'd or not, when on air.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonis21*
> 
> I am sure that Hd8970/gtx780 will be better than this card for 500$-550$.In my opinion 1000$ for this card is stealing


There's no way the GTX 780 will be faster, it uses a mainstream chip and is much slower/smaller, but it definitely will be better performance/price ratio. It will be probably 15-20% faster than a 680. (Same as 580>680)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Yeah, like Overclocking your ridiculous TITAN gonna give you 50% more on perfomance for atleast be near to stock (not bothering water cooling nothing) GTX 690.


Check the other thread, many people got images from other review sites because they didn't protect them.

According to most of them:
At 1200p, the Titan was scoring only ~6% slower than a GTX 690.
At 1600p, it was only ~11% slower than a GTX 690.


----------



## Koniakki

It's kinda weird tho. Titan release is making almost everyone wanna go SLI/CF if you think about it. It's like Magic!









It's been 9-10months since the release of the GTX 670/680 and we are already calling it "*not enough*"! Some had it just for month(s)


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

On a related video note, here is the Linus tech tip on OC'ing a monitor using a Titan video card.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sXeSwe1_dU

And the Linus tech tip Titan test bench (no benchmarks, but showing just how they did their tests).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3W4m7EpYUA


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supergamer*
> 
> Pretty sure most reviewers under NDA wud hav gotten strict instruction not to pit Titan against any OC'd 7970 or 680.


I always was suspicious about the misterious of hidding Benchmarks of Titan to the last time and not allowing Reviewrs to compare GTX 690 or SLI GTX 680 with this, NOW thank to Linustips we can see the why, 1 lonely GTX 690 can kick Titan ASS, not to mention SLI GTX 680 kick a GTX 690 ass also. MARKETING to sell GARBAGE


----------



## Newbie2009

Ah finally, nearly there


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supergamer*


Shows you just how much Card you're getting with a 7970 for such an amazing price.

_Though, it should be lower and we should have had 8K cards by now._

Why should you have to overclock a $1000 GPU for it to perform like a $1000 GPU should?


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> There's no way the GTX 780 will be faster, it uses a mainstream chip and is much slower/smaller, but it definitely will be better performance/price ratio.


This is why I am not sure if I should get one. I buy two 780 and have performance. Most important the case does not look that empty with only one card.
Sadly I need computing power and I am not really concerned how many FPS I get. And there might the Titan be ahead...

But I might get a 780 with backplate


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> On a related video note, here is the Linus tech tip on OC'ing a monitor using a Titan video card.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sXeSwe1_dU


Already a failure in the comments claiming that you can't see over 35fps...


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> There's no way the GTX 780 will be faster, it uses a mainstream chip and is much slower/smaller, but it definitely will be better performance/price ratio. It will be probably 15-20% faster than a 680. (Same as 580>680)
> Check the other thread, many people got images from other review sites because they didn't protect them.
> 
> According to most of them:
> At 1200p, the Titan was scoring only ~6% slower than a GTX 690.
> At 1600p, it was only ~11% slower than a GTX 690.


So your calling Linustip a lier? or maybe he did bad the benchmark, maybe the son bother so much when he was benchmkaring and couldnt do it well.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supergamer*
> 
> Pretty sure most reviewers under NDA wud hav gotten strict instruction not to pit Titan against any OC'd 7970 or 680.


I really hope you are being sarcastic


----------



## supergamer

Early Titan buyers may wanna hold their horses. Official HD7990 incoming. Codename 'Malta' with 1GHz+ !


----------



## youpekkad

So. 1 more hour and the reviews are officially released?


----------



## freitz

Well im glad most other threads are locked and everything is in one place. I have been bouncing around a lot reading information on this card. Hopefully it lives up to its hype, would be nice to see a 8800gtx Ultra repeat.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> I always was suspicious about the misterious of hidding Benchmarks of Titan to the last time and not allowing Reviewrs to compare GTX 690 or SLI GTX 680 with this, NOW thank to Linustips we can see the why, 1 lonely GTX 690 can kick Titan ASS, not to mention SLI GTX 680 kick a GTX 690 ass also. MARKETING to sell GARBAGE


6% slower at 1200p, and 11% slower at 1600p is kicking Titan's ass? That's impressive for a single GPU.
I'm not say Linus is a bad benchmarker or reviewer, but something seems off with his scores. Maybe he didn't use the correct drivers? Who knows.

Guru3D's "rumored" numbers:


----------



## Deeldo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> It's kinda weird tho. Titan release is making almost everyone wanna go SLI/CF if you think about it. It's like Magic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been 9-10months since the release of the GTX 670/680 and we are already calling it "*not enough*"! Some had it just for month(s)


I've had my 2 670 for less than 2 months, and I'm annoyed that I can't put them to any use.


----------



## dph314

600/7900 series has had a lot of time to improve. Titan is ran at stock most of the tests so far it seems, and has had hardly any time at all to be optimized. Plus it seems it'll overclock pretty damn well.

I hope some places have them in today, what a weekend it would be ^_^


----------



## go4life

I am so exited!!!!!! Just the price is holding me back... but man I want two Titans!
Come on reviews, only one hour left!


----------



## supergamer

Guru3d never revises numbers on older cards. They just test the latest card with new drivers and add it to the roster.


----------



## Levesque

Underwhelming indeed.

Maybe that's why Nvidia was soooo secretive and missing the rumored launch date..


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Already a failure in the comments claiming that you can't see over 35fps...


lol and so it begins.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*
> 
> I really hope you are being sarcastic


Me too. I want to see some serious overclocks on titan and the opposition.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> 690s don't normally OC very high, I can barely hit 1150mhz ish on mine, though I haven't tried very hard. Also Titan has unlocked voltage, something no 6xx series has stock.


It can OC to 1200


----------



## tpi2007

From a features / performance / power consumption perspective, the GTX Titan is in my opinion the better option to future proof against the GTX 690. In a year you may be struggling with only 2 GB of VRAM (don't forget that VRAM doesn't add in SLI), whereas the Titan will still be pretty good, not to mention the drivers possibly (I say 'possibly' because to a degree GK104 optimizations for the past year should at least partially also apply to GK110) have room for improvement.

The problem is the price. Sure, right now it seems ok, given that it has potentially more OC headroom against a voltage locked GTX 690, and so should be able to perform at least as well, and then also consider the advantages of having a single GPU and more compute power, and it seems like the better card.

The problem is that for gaming it all depends on how long we have to wait until the GTX 780 is released. For one, the GTX 690 is already a year old card, so it's price is akin to start to be considered excessive, and so might the Titan once a new more gaming oriented card comes out.

If the GTX 780 comes with more cores, a 384-bit bus, 3 GB of VRAM, more ROPs, and the same price point of the GTX 680, all the while providing around 15% more performance, it will be much better value for many gamers than the Titan. If the GTX 780 is released in April, the Titan is possibly not worth its asking price, and maybe it has to come down in price to, say $700 or $800 when that happens. Now if the GTX 780 is still, say, 6 months away, then the Titan might be worth it.

Considering that AMD is not releasing anything from the HD 8000 at the high end until later this year, I suspect neither will Nvidia, so the latter might apply. But then again, I also suspect that AMD has the high end HD 8000 series ready and is only waiting for Nvidia to release the GTX 700 series. In the end market conditions, especially if they manage to sell the stock of HD 7000 series cards sooner rather than later, might dictate how soon they are released. But then again, we also have to factor in how the 20nm process is going at the factories. If it's late, neither AMD or Nvidia is going to release their next generation cards until they know that the next major architecture can be released in around a 1 year time frame.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supergamer*
> 
> Guru3d never revises numbers on older cards. They just test the latest card with new drivers and add it to the roster.


I actually prefer that.

Comparing mature drivers on a 680 to immature drives on a Titan always makes new products look worse than they really are. The 6XX series has had some massive performance improvements since their release.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> From a features / performance / power consumption perspective , the GTX Titan is in my opinion the better option to future proof against the GTX 690. In a year you may be struggling with only 2 GB of VRAM (don't forget that VRAM doesn't add in SLI), whereas the Titan will still be pretty good, not to mention the drivers possibly (I say 'possibly' because to a degree GK104 optimizations for the past year should at least partially also apply to GK110) have room for improvement.


I agree, you buy one now... then buy one in 6 months after some price drops. Bang, you have 6GB of VRAM and the power to run pretty much any resolution.

With the 690, you buy a second one your VRAM limits your performance so much that it doesn't really matter. That and Quad SLI won't scale nearly as good...


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> From a features / performance / power consumption perspective , the GTX Titan is in my opinion the better option to future proof against the GTX 690. In a year you may be struggling with only 2 GB of VRAM (don't forget that VRAM doesn't add in SLI), whereas the Titan will still be pretty good, not to mention the drivers possibly (I say 'possibly' because to a degree GK104 optimizations for the past year should at least partially also apply to GK110) have room for improvement.
> 
> The problem is the price. Sure, right now it seems ok, given that it has potentially more OC headrom against a voltage locked GTX 690, and so should be able to perform at least as well, and then also consider the advantages of having a single GPU and more compute power, and it seems like the better card.
> 
> The problem is that for gaming it all depends on how long we have to wait until the GTX 780 is released. For one, the GTX 690 is already a year old card, so it's price is akin to be considered excessive right now, and so might the Titan once a new more gaming oriented card comes out.
> 
> It the GTX 780 comes with more cores, a 384-bit bus, 3 GB of VRAM, more ROPs, and the same price point of the GTX 680, all the while providing around 15% more performance, it will be much better value for many gamers than the Titan. IF the GTX 780 is released in April, the Titan is possibly not worth its asking price, and may it has to come down to, say $700 or $800. Now if the GTX 780 is still, say, 6 months away, then the Titan might be worth it.
> 
> Considering that AMD is not releasing anything from the HD 8000 at the high end until later this year, I suspect neither will Nvidia, so the latter might apply. But then again, I also suspect that AMD has the high end HD 8000 series ready and is only waiting for Nvidia to release the GTX 700 series. In the end market conditions, especially if they manage to sell the stock of HD 7000 series cards sooner rather than later, might dictate how soon they are released. But then again, we also have to factor in how the 20nm process is going at the factories. If it's late, neither AMD or Nvidia is going to release their next generation cards until they know that the next major architecture can be released in around 1 year time frame.


where does the GPU horsepower fit into this future proofing scenario?


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> lol and so it begins.
> Me too. I want to see some serious overclocks on titan and the opposition.


I can tell you Nvidia wont say that,

worst I have seen Nvidia (same for AMD) do is tell you to use specific driver and/or programs, never saw them say your not allowed to use certain cards

but then I was only in the industry for a few years, still seems unlikely though


----------



## Tippy

After watching the LinusTechTips video (before it went down) all I can say is that I was severely disappointed at the 1600p performance.

660 Ti SLI either matched or lay waste to Titan in the big titles (Crysis 1, Crysis 3, Battlefield 3, etc) and I'm aware that historically SLI setups have always looked really nice compared to more expensive single-GPU cards.....BUT NOT WHEN THAT SINGLE GPU COSTS *65% MORE*, COME ON!!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> igonore Murlocke, he is suffering from lack of sleep..was also unable to comprehend my posts in the predecessor thread


Maybe if you put more effort into your posts, didn't double/triple post all the time, then people wouldn't misunderstand you? Just a thought.

I was not the only one misunderstanding you earlier. There were 2 others.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> After watching the LinusTechTips video (before it went down) all I can say is that I was severely disappointed at the 1600p performance.
> 
> 660 Ti SLI either matched or lay waste to Titan in the big titles (Crysis 1, Crysis 3, Battlefield 3, etc) and I'm aware that historically SLI setups have always looked really nice compared to more expensive single-GPU cards.....BUT NOT WHEN THAT SINGLE GPU COSTS *65% MORE*, COME ON!!


Let's reserve judgement for OC performance and optimized drivers, look at how far the 680 performance has come since launch drivers.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Okay guys...that's enough...Let's not ruin this thread please?


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> After watching the LinusTechTips video (before it went down) all I can say is that I was severely disappointed at the 1600p performance.
> 
> 660 Ti SLI either matched or lay waste to Titan in the big titles (Crysis 1, Crysis 3, Battlefield 3, etc) and I'm aware that historically SLI setups have always looked really nice compared to more expensive single-GPU cards.....BUT NOT WHEN THAT SINGLE GPU COSTS *65% MORE*, COME ON!!
> .


only partly listened to Linus' video but I'm pretty sure I never saw any mention of AA in some of the tests which if that is the case that is a big fail


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> Okay guys...that's enough...Let's not ruin this thread please?


Agreed


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> After watching the LinusTechTips video (before it went down) all I can say is that I was severely disappointed at the 1600p performance.
> 
> 660 Ti SLI either matched or lay waste to Titan in the big titles (Crysis 1, Crysis 3, Battlefield 3, etc) and I'm aware that historically SLI setups have always looked really nice compared to more expensive single-GPU cards.....BUT NOT WHEN THAT SINGLE GPU COSTS *65% MORE*, COME ON!!


560Ti SLI offered much higher performance than a single 580 for the exact same price.

Titan isn't a price/performance card obviously...


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I actually prefer that.
> 
> Comparing mature drivers on a 680 to immature drives on a Titan always makes new products look worse than they really are. The 6XX series has had some massive performance improvements since their release.


Now that is just silly, if the consumer can get more power out of GPUs being sold today it should be reflected in benchmarks not hidden so some new product looks better (it should be able to do that in the first place) and they should make an informed purchase with up to date information.

When the next batch of cards come out TITANS drivers will be matured and we will see how they stack up to it and so forth this leads to better drivers at launch in the long run.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 560Ti SLI offered much higher performance than a single 580 for the exact same price.
> 
> Titan isn't a price/performance card obviously...


2 GTX660Ti cards ~600 > 1 GTXTitan ~1000


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> where does the GPU horsepower fit into this future proofing scenario?


Like Murlocke said, the fact it has 6 GB of VRAM versus 2 GB of VRAM (VRAM doesn't add in SLI or Crossfire) for the GTX 690 will mean that the Titan will be able to flex its muscles for longer than the GTX 690, so GPU horsepower isn't everything if you can't use it. Not to mention that the GTX 690 is voltage locked and the Titan isn't, so OC potential is also a key factor, especially for the enthusiast crowd, which is the main market for these cards.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Like Murlocke said, the fact it has 6 GB of VRAM versus 2 GB of VRAM (VRAM doesn't add in SLI or Crossfire) for the GTX 690 will mean that the Titan will be able to flex its muscles for longer than the GTX 690, so GPU horsepower isn't everything if you can't use it. Not to mention that the GTX 690 is voltage locked and the Titan isn't, so OC potential is also a key factor, especially for the enthusiast crowd, which is the main market for these cards.


I'm only able to get my GTX 680 to 1150 Mhz core so if i can get the Titan higher than that its already a win.


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*
> 
> only partly listened to Linus' video but I'm pretty sure I never saw any mention of AA in some of the tests which if that is the case that is a big fail


8x MSAA was used in the Crysis 1 bench, some form of AA was also used in the Crysis 3 bench (forgot which), 4xAA in BF3 bench.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 560Ti SLI offered much higher performance than a single 580 for the exact same price.


I don't know whether you're agreeing with me or arguing.

If Titan cost $600-650 (a 660 Ti costs $300) then you would have a point and I wouldn't even be bringing this up.

On the other hand if you're looking to strengthen my point about the absurd price/performance, then cheers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Titan isn't a price/performance card obviously...


Nice edit, but neither was GTX580. It was a flagship GPU and demanded a sensible flagship premium over GTX570 which was priced at $350-380 compared to GTX580's $500.
Titan's flagship premium is absurd.


----------



## Artikbot

Hey, what? So in the end it's only a 30% faster than a HD7970GE for 2.3X the price? Wasn't it supposed to beat the GTX690?

Jeez. All the hype for this


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Let's reserve judgement for OC performance and optimized drivers, look at how far the 680 performance has come since launch drivers.


Given the arch similarity, I don't have too much hope for driver improvements for Titan. I'd guess 5-7% overall best case scenario. Anyway, I remain hopeful that Nvidia somehow proves that Titan is worth $1K. T-45 minutes until reviews hit


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Like Murlocke said, the fact it has 6 GB of VRAM versus 2 GB of VRAM (VRAM doesn't add in SLI or Crossfire) for the GTX 690 will mean that the Titan will be able to flex its muscles for longer than the GTX 690, so GPU horsepower isn't everything if you can't use it. Not to mention that the GTX 690 is voltage locked and the Titan isn't, so *OC potential is also a key factor,* especially for the enthusiast crowd, which is the main market for these cards.


Been saying this for ages. So far with the "rumour guru benchmarks" it looks like a nice upgrade, what I would expect of say a gtx 780.

With the price tag of TITAN it needs to be one hell of an over clocker. Which supposedly it is









I think the whole gtx6xxx series voltage locking was very cynical though, to make this look better.


----------



## pauly94

The titan will perform at least 10% better in the coming months


----------



## xoleras

Guru3d showing 11-19% less performance results than a 690?

I'm sorry guys, that discrepancy is FAR TOO HIGH in comparison for a part that costs the same. Nvidia won me over last round with the MSI lightning 680s, but I won't get Titans. The price is absolutely insane for what you get. I think you'd have to be nuts to pay 1000$ for _that._

_And it's still slower than the 690 at the best overclock?_ Yeah, no thanks.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> I don't know whether you're agreeing with me or arguing.
> 
> If Titan cost $600-650 (a 660 Ti costs $300) then you would have a point and I wouldn't even be bringing this up.
> 
> On the other hand if you're looking to strengthen my point about the absurd price/performance, then cheers.


I was disagreeing, the extra performance you got from 560s was more like the extra you get from two 680s compared to a titan. The difference was much more than the one we see between titan and 660s...


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Subbed....


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Hey, what? So in the end it's only a 30% faster than a HD7970GE for 2.3X the price? Wasn't it supposed to beat the GTX690?
> 
> Jeez. All the hype for this


The hype was 10-15% below the 690. No official benchmarks released yet. Still need to see how it OCs.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 6% slower at 1200p, and 11% slower at 1600p is kicking Titan's ass? That's impressive for a single GPU.
> I'm not say Linus is a bad benchmarker or reviewer, but something seems off with his scores. Maybe he didn't use the correct drivers? Who knows.
> 
> Guru3D's "rumored" numbers:


The point is that its still *11% slower*, and 690 sli (1 690) scaling is fairly good. Linus made a very good point about dual gpu horsepower vs a single gpu on higher resolutions.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> 8x MSAA was used in the Crysis 1 bench, some form of AA was also used in the Crysis 3 bench (forgot which).
> I don't know whether you're agreeing with me or arguing.
> 
> If Titan cost $600-650 (a 660 Ti costs $300) then you would have a point and I wouldn't even be bringing this up.
> 
> On the other hand if you're looking to strengthen my point about the absurd price/performance, then cheers.
> Nice edit, but neither was GTX580. It was a flagship GPU and demanded a sensible flagship premium over GTX570 which was priced at $350-380 compared to GTX580's $500.
> Titan's flagship premium is absurd.


ah ok









on the other hand the only major disappointment I have seen so far is that it doesn't have a matching backplate
would of made it look SOOOO much nicer if it did


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> After watching the LinusTechTips video (before it went down) all I can say is that I was severely disappointed at the 1600p performance.
> 
> 660 Ti SLI either matched or lay waste to Titan in the big titles (Crysis 1, Crysis 3, Battlefield 3, etc) and I'm aware that historically SLI setups have always looked really nice compared to more expensive single-GPU cards.....BUT NOT WHEN THAT SINGLE GPU COSTS *65% MORE*, COME ON!!


Again.

You're all missing the point.

GTX Titan is not for single GPU use. It's for SLI and multimonitor use. Nothing can touch GTX Titan SLI In performance and that's what's important.

The only comparison that means anything here is GTX 690 vs GTX Titan SLI and GTX Titan SLI will win every time. Sure the price is totally ridiculous but that doesnt matter when you have uncompromised performance.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> The point is that its still *11% slower*, and 690 sli (1 690) scaling is fairly good. Linus made a very good point about dual gpu horsepower vs a single gpu on higher resolutions.


11% slower than a 690 is extremely good. That means that the titan will beat it once both are OCd.

The people who were hyping it to be better than a 690 really didn't know what they were talking about.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Again.
> 
> You're all missing the point.
> 
> GTX Titan is not for single GPU use. It's for SLI and multimonitor use. Nothing can touch GTX Titan SLI In performance and that's what's important.
> 
> The only comparison that means anything here is GTX 690 vs GTX Titan and GTX Titan will win every time. Sure the price is totally ridiculous but performance is what's important here and regardless of the stupid price us surround users will at some point have to surrender to it to get the performance we demand.


did you mean to say Titan SLI?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> 
> Guru3d showing 11-19% less performance results than a 690?
> 
> I'm sorry guys, that discrepancy is FAR TOO HIGH in comparison for a part that costs the same. Nvidia won me over last round with the MSI lightning 680s, but I won't get Titans. The price is absolutely insane for what you get. I think you'd have to be nuts to pay 1000$ for _that._


It's really not that bad. You get 6GB of VRAM and the ability to add *two* more in SLI. With the 690, you get 2GB of VRAM and the ability to add *one* more in SLI.

While a single Titan is not an amazing investment, it is more future proof than any other GPU on the current market IMO. 3 Titans will beat 2 690s by (probably) a large margin, while also having the VRAM to max any resolution. It all comes down to how much your willing to spend, the Titan setup will cost $1000 more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> The point is that its still *11% slower*, and 690 sli (1 690) scaling is fairly good. Linus made a very good point about dual gpu horsepower vs a single gpu on higher resolutions.


It's 11% slower and *way* more future proof... consumes way less power... produces way less heat... and will be quieter. Check out the previews that show temps/DB levels/power consumption.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> did you mean to say Titan SLI?


Yes, yes I did. Lol. I hate my iPad.


----------



## Junkboy

I wondering if we'll even get any solid compute numbers today or just gaming benchmarks.

Also while I'm sure it will get some solid driver improvements this is still for the most part a Kepler , a Tesla Kepler but Kepler nonetheless, and as such don't expect massive improvements. NV is usually MUCH better about released working and vary mature drivers from the get go so I don't really expect this to be very different.

My biggest questions though will be not how much it OC's but how well it *scales* with those OC clocks. Tahiti scales great while while GK104 was already super efficient from the get go and didn't scale as well which made a bigger difference that most know. So I'll be VERY interested in seeing the clocks scaling when OC'd and how much faster these can go!


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 11% slower than a 690 is extremely good. That means that the titan will beat it once both are OCd.
> 
> The people who were hyping it to be better than a 690 really didn't know what they were talking about.


NOPE










The benchmarks at Guru3d and HWC show that Titan is still slower than the 690 even at a 1250mhz maximum overclock. Again, why is this part 1000$?


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 11% slower than a 690 is extremely good. That means that the titan will beat it once both are OCd.
> 
> The people who were hyping it to be better than a 690 really didn't know what they were talking about.


Alatar- I don't disagree with the Ocing potential of a Titan, but where does the GPU horsepower fit in? when dealing with higher resolutions which what people would be using a Titan for anyways, I assume.


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coach Mcguirk*
> 
> Does the GeForce logo really light up like that??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2.


You can also set it to glow from dim to bright, depending upon card load.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> NOPE


Yes because that's obviously a big overclock









E: and in a game that no one cares about.


----------



## killbom

Remember that the Titan is really fast in calculations with double precision. For those of you that's got a firm grasp of computer science you know that it will do wonders for linear transforms









For the others, it can probably do graphics 4 times as fast


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Yes because that's obviously a big overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E: and in a game that no one cares about.


Sorry, Titan overclocked is still slower than the 690. This makes the price premium for the Titan absolutely insane.

You will see in an hour when all the reviews go up









I'm kind of annoyed because never in nvidia's history have they given us a halo part that did not have better performance per dollar than last years halo parts. There is no reason for Titan to be 1000$ - hell at 900$ I would consider buying it. At 1000$, it becomes stupid out of principle because it's that much slower than the 690.


----------



## seg//fault

I game at 7680x1440, and just the 6GB VRAM alone will give me better frames with 1 Titan than 2 or 3 of any other GPU (except maybe the Vapor-X)


----------



## mxthunder

Cant wait for hardwarecanucks and anandtech reviews!
Really getting excited about the GPU world again.
I hope this card will somehow trigger lower prices on used hardware. Wish I could afford to get my hands on a titan.


----------



## Stay Puft

Wow very unimpressive so far but ill wait for some 1300 boost core, 7000 memory numbers before deciding. As of right now im not dropping 2K on these things


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> NOPE
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The benchmarks at Guru3d and HWC show that Titan is still slower than the 690 even at a 1250mhz maximum overclock. Again, why is this part 1000$?


I wish people would stop posting all these unofficial leaks. We dont know if they have been tamped with or not and we dont know exact specs.

We just got a little bit longer for the official reviews.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Sorry, Titan overclocked is still slower than the 690. This makes the price premium for the Titan absolutely insane.
> 
> You will see in an hour when all the reviews go up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of annoyed because never in nvidia's history have they given us a halo part that did not have better performance per dollar than last years halo parts. There is no reason for Titan to be 1000$ - hell at 900$ I would consider buying it. At 1000$, it becomes stupid out of principle because it's that much slower than the 690.


I'll quote myself again since I dunno if you saw it:
Quote:


> It's really not that bad. You get 6GB of VRAM and the ability to add two more in SLI. With the 690, you get 2GB of VRAM and the ability to add one more in SLI.
> 
> While a single Titan is not an amazing investment, it is more future proof than any other GPU on the current market IMO. 3 Titans will beat 2 690s by (probably) a large margin, while also having the VRAM to max any resolution. It all comes down to how much your willing to spend, the Titan setup will cost $1000 more.


It's not as bad as you are making it.


----------



## renat77




----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Underwhelming indeed.
> 
> Maybe that's why Nvidia was soooo secretive and missing the rumored launch date..


Funny, I've been saying that for 2 days.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I'll quote myself against since I dunno if you saw it:
> It's not as bad as you are making it.


Guess I'm pointing out the obvious but, of course tri-sli beats Quad because the cores are still half lifed by core.

So even though 2 690's are on 2 lanes, it's counted by the system itself as being 4...

Tri SLI has less of a half life ~ Made an entire post about this in the other thread.

Obvious...is obvious.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Cant wait for hardwarecanucks and anandtech reviews!
> Really getting excited about the GPU world again.
> I hope this card will somehow trigger lower prices on used hardware. Wish I could afford to get my hands on a titan.


We'll have Frame Time testing, framerate over time and overall standard frame time deviation this time as well.

Exciting times since this may be the last major GPU launch for some time.

Personally, I think this will be a halo product which won't really affect much in the market.....other than possibly driving up GTX 680 prices as we have seen in the last few days.


----------



## d3v0

*IF* (and thats a big if) the card is released, say, today. Do you think They will have these cards in stock at a local best buy/microcenter? Maybe even just a couple?


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Sorry, Titan overclocked is still slower than the 690. This makes the price premium for the Titan absolutely insane.
> 
> You will see in an hour when all the reviews go up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of annoyed because never in nvidia's history have they given us a halo part that did not have better performance per dollar than last years halo parts. There is no reason for Titan to be 1000$ - hell at 900$ I would consider buying it. At 1000$, it becomes stupid out of principle because it's that much slower than the 690.


I love how you speak as if it's definite, for certain, and no chance of otherwise. We have no idea of OC results, so you can't claim anything. We also don't have drivers that have been fully optimized. Look at how much the 680's performance has increased from driver updates only. Don't call the game before it's even played, and that goes to everyone else saying it. Sick of this debate. You might be right, you might be wrong, wait for the benchmarks before you poo poo them.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Just thought I'd show this in here as well:

EK Unveils First GeForce GTX Titan Full Cover Water Block


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> I love how you speak as if it's definite, for certain, and no chance of otherwise. We have no idea of OC results, so you can't claim anything. We also don't have drivers that have been fully optimized. Look at how much the 680's performance has increased from driver updates only. Don't call the game before it's even played, and that goes to everyone else saying it. Sick of this debate. You might be right, you might be wrong, wait for the benchmarks before you poo poo them.


Drivers? Its the same as a 680 just more cuda cores and memory bandwidth


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> I love how you speak as if it's definite, for certain, and no chance of otherwise. We have no idea of OC results, so you can't claim anything. We also don't have drivers that have been fully optimized. Look at how much the 680's performance has increased from driver updates only. Don't call the game before it's even played, and that goes to everyone else saying it. Sick of this debate. You might be right, you might be wrong, wait for the benchmarks before you poo poo them.


The JPG's of the benchmark results at Guru3d and (our fine friend north of the border) are available, you can view them all. The reviews aren't officially up but people have viewed the benchmarks for hours now, i've already linked several.

Keep in mind that even the 690 is poor in comparison to MSI lightning 680s in SLI - those perform substantially better than the 690 with overclocks. I want nvidia to give me reason to buy the Titan. But at 1000$? I can't find one.

So yes, an overclocked Titan is still slower than the 690 while costing the same. *This makes the price for the Titan absurd.* I'm telling you guys, at 850-900$ I Would be all over this, I would not have a single complaint. I understand it has 6GB of VRAM and yes 6GB is absolutely worthless, but this level of performance does not justify a price higher than 900$!


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> *IF* (and thats a big if) the card is released, say, today. Do you think They will have these cards in stock at a local best buy/microcenter? Maybe even just a couple?


Best buy, No. They only carried up to GTX 660TI's last i checked. (In store)


----------



## dealio

yep titan sucks hard. nothing to see here. everyone go home. get off the internets. do not buy this POS GPU, repeat, DO. NOT. BUY.

less demand = moar ease of purchase


----------



## ehpexs

The 6GB will be useful for sure. I really want to see dual and tri sli reviews at 7680x1440/1600. I know 3GB is easy to use up at 2560x1440 with lots of post processing on games. But I don't have the horsepower to add post processing on triple monitors. Sleeping dogs will also be interesting to see, since it eats vram.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 11% slower than a 690 is extremely good. That means that the titan will beat it once both are OCd.
> 
> The people who were hyping it to be better than a 690 really didn't know what they were talking about.


Yeap and most of those people wanted single GTX Titan cards also which totally is missing the point of the card and where it is placed performance wise.

I expect it to be like this.

GTX Titan OC
GTX 690
GTX 690 SLI
GTX Titan SLI OC

Either that or very close. 3-Way is what we will see the real performance come from. Let's hope it does away with 4-Way R7970. Seems unlikely in AMD owned games like BF3. R7970 performance in that game is unrivalled at the moment.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> *IF* (and thats a big if) the card is released, say, today. Do you think They will have these cards in stock at a local best buy/microcenter? Maybe even just a couple?


Today? Not likely.

The Chinese New Year pretty much guarantees that there will be shipping delays until at least next week.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> yep titan sucks hard. nothing to see here. everyone go home. get off the internets. do not buy this POS GPU, repeat, DO. NOT. BUY.
> 
> less demand = moar ease of purchase


Haha, I knew it!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guru3d showing 11-19% less performance results than a 690?
> 
> I'm sorry guys, that discrepancy is FAR TOO HIGH in comparison for a part that costs the same. Nvidia won me over last round with the MSI lightning 680s, but I won't get Titans. The price is absolutely insane for what you get. I think you'd have to be nuts to pay 1000$ for _that._
> 
> _And it's still slower than the 690 at the best overclock?_ Yeah, no thanks.


the difference in running my 670 FTW in stock versus OC'd is HUGE. Who buys these cards and doesn't add an extra 50-100 on their core? Seriously -_- I'll get an extra 10-20 fps over stock 670's when I overclock

same principle with the Titan. (though I do think the price is absurd) - bud didn't the 7970 release at around 600-650 bucks?


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renat77*


Bingo, these are the exact numbers from the LInusTechTips review which went down. Thanks for this









To justify it's cost Titan should have performed 70-80% faster than 680 on average...the remaining 20-30% I'd be willing to give away as flagship premium, being extremely generous.
But giving away 50% performance ($250) on flagship premium? Bollocks. Madness. Daylight robbery.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> The JPG's of the benchmark results at Guru3d and (our fine friend north of the border) are available, you can view them all. The reviews aren't officially up but people have viewed the benchmarks for hours now, i've already linked several.
> 
> Keep in mind that even the 690 is poor in comparison to MSI lightning 680s in SLI - those perform substantially better than the 690 with overclocks. I want nvidia to give me reason to buy the Titan. But at 1000$? I can't find one.
> 
> So yes, an overclocked Titan is still slower than the 690 while costing the same. *This makes the price for the Titan absurd.*


I wouldn't put any weight on results that are made with a 3.7ghz i7 965....

If anything is absurd it's using a CPU like that for testing high end GPUs.

Besides, the point of the titan isn't to be good price/performance as a single GPU solution, should be pretty obvious from all the previews.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> So yes, an overclocked Titan is still slower than the 690 while costing the same. *This makes the price for the Titan absurd.*


Sigh.

No, no it doesn't. I explained earlier. These cards are designed for extremely high end systems. Nothing will beat 3 of these in one system, nothing. They are the most future proof cards on the market. You have to pay a premium to get the best of the best, even if it isn't the best if you only buy one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> yep titan sucks hard. nothing to see here. everyone go home. get off the internets. do not buy this POS GPU, repeat, DO. NOT. BUY.
> 
> less demand = moar ease of purchase


Listen to this man.

Mainly his small text.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehpexs*
> 
> The 6GB will be useful for sure. I really want to see dual and tri sli reviews at 7680x1440/1600. I know 3GB is easy to use up at 2560x1440 with lots of post processing on games. But I don't have the horsepower to add post processing on triple monitors. Sleeping dogs will also be interesting to see, since it eats vram.


No, you're being disingenuous. I play at 2560x1600 and there is absolutely no game in my hundreds of steam games that has ever exceeded 2GB of VRAM. I would have to heavily mod a game to make use of that.

Furthermore, Hardocp has performed benchmarks of 2GB vs 4GB 680s. Guess what? No difference even at 5760 resolution.

Just ask me and i'll link 100s of benchmarks of 2 vs 4GB GTX 680s. Please ask me to. The VRAM is worthless, absolutely worthless.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> Today? Not likely.
> 
> The Chinese New Year pretty much guarantees that there will be shipping delays until at least next week.


Do you happen to know for sure or can you not say?


----------



## Maximization

Amazing how this can change pricing on all other graphic cards.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehpexs*
> 
> The 6GB will be useful for sure. I really want to see dual and tri sli reviews at 7680x1440/1600. I know 3GB is easy to use up at 2560x1440 with lots of post processing on games. But I don't have the horsepower to add post processing on triple monitors. Sleeping dogs will also be interesting to see, since it eats vram.


I don't want to poke holes in this but I equate Sleeping Dogs with early builds of Shogun II. It has a memory bug which causes obscene amounts of VRAM to be used without reason. As with Shogun (pre Patch #4), if you ALT+TAB out of Sleeping Dogs and then re-enter the game, you'll see VRAM usage drop significantly for the next 10-15 minutes in game, whereupon it begins rising again.


----------



## thebski

If they knew it was going to be underwhelming then why wouldn't they just price it at 800 or 900? How is keeping it secret or delaying it 3 days going to make it any less underwhelming if it was already underwhelming?

For me it all comes down to how it OC's, and how the OC benches compare to the stock benches. It is quoted at 876 MHz stock boost clock, but just like Kepler Boost 1.0 I'm sure there is some Kepler boost beyond the "stock boost clock" in all of these benches we've seen so far. So yes, the people that are hitting 1200 MHz OC'ing are getting a 37% OC over the 876 MHz boost clock. However, many of these "stock" benches we will see I'm betting were with the cards boosting somewhere around 950 MHz. That's just a guess. Just like most 600 series boost well beyond their quoted boost clock out of the box. So the actual OC over the Kepler boost out of box (or stock), not quoted boost clock, won't be near as high.

That's my suspicion for why the AVP OC'ed benchmark only shows roughly a 10% gain.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Do you happen to know for sure or can you not say?


I know for sure that hundreds of cards were air freighted in to fulfill review quotas and likely to stock some high end system builders. Maybe some of those will find their way into the channel but if they do, there won't be many, that's for sure.

Expect real allotments to arrive next week or even early the following week.


----------



## General123

17 minutes and closing!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> However, many of these "stock" benches we will see I'm betting were with the cards boosting somewhere around 950 MHz.


The card will boost up to ~1150MHz if you set the temp threshold to 90C, and run the fan high. On default settings, it will boost to about 950 like you said.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> No, no it doesn't. I explained earlier. These cards are designed for extremely high end systems. Nothing will beat 3 of these in one system, nothing. They are the most future proof cards on the market. You have to pay a premium to get the best of the best, even if it isn't the best if you only buy one.
> Listen to this man.
> 
> Mainly his small text.


Looking forward to see how much faster 7970 Xfire is then titan then we can calculate how much faster 3 way Titan would be then 7970 Quad. As of right now Quad 7970 Lightnings with Waterblocks would be 27% cheaper. Real question is how much slower % wise would they be.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guru3d showing 11-19% less performance results than a 690?
> 
> I'm sorry guys, that discrepancy is FAR TOO HIGH in comparison for a part that costs the same. Nvidia won me over last round with the MSI lightning 680s, but I won't get Titans. The price is absolutely insane for what you get. I think you'd have to be nuts to pay 1000$ for _that._
> 
> _And it's still slower than the 690 at the best overclock?_ Yeah, no thanks.


Are you trolling or something?

Titan is showing 45% better performance than GTX 680 in Crysis 3 and 53% better in Aliens vs Predator.

50% better performance in Average. What did you expect? 2x the performance since the price is 2x 680? Since when did performance and price go linearly? You get other goodies with Titan too which have been described many times in the past 2 days. 50% better performance from the same architecture, thats INSANE.

And yeah, that overclocking result is from ONE game. Seriously, try harder next time


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> The card will boost up to ~1150MHz if you set the temp threshold to 90C, and run the fan high. On default settings, it will boost to about 950 like you said.


You mean 1050 MHz, right?


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> No, you're being disingenuous. I play at 2560x1600 and there is absolutely no game in my hundreds of steam games that has ever exceeded 2GB of VRAM. I would have to heavily mod a game to make use of that.
> 
> Furthermore, Hardocp has performed benchmarks of 2GB vs 4GB 680s. Guess what? No difference even at 5760 resolution.
> 
> Just ask me and i'll link 100s of benchmarks of 2 vs 4GB GTX 680s. Please ask me to. The VRAM is worthless, absolutely worthless.


Wrong.

Sit down at my desk and in 30seconds I'll show you what hitting the VRAM limit in BF3 is like in a GTX 690 compared to 4GB GTX 680 SLI when running surround.


----------



## malmental

latest update please.?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Again.
> 
> You're all missing the point.
> 
> GTX Titan is not for single GPU use. It's for SLI and multimonitor use. Nothing can touch GTX Titan SLI In performance and that's what's important.
> 
> The only comparison that means anything here is GTX 690 vs GTX Titan SLI and GTX Titan SLI will win every time. Sure the price is totally ridiculous but that doesnt matter when you have uncompromised performance.


I agree with you that this is the comparable stats and how it should be, but when they priced it at 1000$ and not 800, they took themselves out of that.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> latest update please.?


11 more minutes


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Shows you just how much Card you're getting with a 7970 for such an amazing price.
> 
> _Though, it should be lower and we should have had 8K cards by now._
> 
> Why should you have to overclock a $1000 GPU for it to perform like a $1000 GPU should?


Why do you overclock your 2500K CPU at 4.4GHz? Why don't you just run it at the stock 3.3GHz ... like it "should"?


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Are you trolling or something?
> 
> Titan is showing 45% better performance than GTX 680 in Crysis 3 and 53% better in Aliens vs Predator.
> 
> LOL


Perhaps you should read what I stated again. I said it is slower than the 690 even with the best overclock (Titan). Problem?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> latest update please.?
> 
> 
> 
> 11 more minutes
Click to expand...

I'm staying up then....
where are we looking first.?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> latest update please.?


10 minutes until reviews.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> You mean 1050 MHz, right?


Nope, 1150MHz. Both PCP and Anantech got their card to boost to about ~1150 by only setting temp threshold to 90C, and keeping the card below that point. GPU Boost 2.0 is able of a lot more automatic overclocking.









Here's PCPs video (older video, no benchmarks):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkjBNnKr6z4


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Sit down at my desk and in 30seconds I'll show you what hitting the VRAM limit in BF3 is like in a GTX 690 compared to 4GB GTX 680 SLI when running surround.


Yeah, sure you will.









Meanwhile in the real world, Hardocp has hundreds of 2GB vs 4GB benchmarks. 4gb is worthless.

You asked, so I will link them in a bit.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm staying up then....
> where are we looking first.?


I'm interested in Anandtech and Techpowerup reviews myself.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

https://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Graphics+Cards/NVIDIA+GeForce/GeForce+Titan

£800+


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> No, you're being disingenuous. I play at 2560x1600 and there is absolutely no game in my hundreds of steam games that has ever exceeded 2GB of VRAM. I would have to heavily mod a game to make use of that.
> 
> Furthermore, Hardocp has performed benchmarks of 2GB vs 4GB 680s. Guess what? No difference even at 5760 resolution.
> 
> Just ask me and i'll link 100s of benchmarks of 2 vs 4GB GTX 680s. Please ask me to. The VRAM is worthless, absolutely worthless.


maybe you didn't play Crysis 3


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm staying up then....
> where are we looking first.?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in Anandtech and Techpowerup reviews myself.
Click to expand...

sounds good..
Thanks @ Alatar..


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I agree with you that this is the comparable stats and how it should be, but when they priced it at 1000$ and not 800, they took themselves out of that.


Totally agree. Price is ridiculous and the price/performance has to compare it to the GTX 690 but since it's already happened people need to stop dwelling on it. It isn't going to change and people are going to have to accept it and move on.

People have to either accept it and bite the bullet for uncompromised performance or go buy this new highly clocked R7990 AMD is apparently cooking up instead. Which honestly might be a god sent in light of this.


----------



## Alatar

TPU is live

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan/27.html


----------



## Cloudfire777

FIRST REVIEW IS UP.

Please post in OP

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan_SLI/

Here is Titan single GPU review
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan/


----------



## Newbie2009

Well I think the big test will be how well OC Titans SLI titans do versus OC Tri-sli 680s and OC 3xfire HD7970s, considering the vastly different prices.

Owning one titan does not make sense to me personally.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Nope, 1150MHz. Both PCP and Anantech got their card to boost to about ~1150 by only setting temp threshold to 90C, and keeping the card below that point. GPU Boost 2.0 is able of a lot more automatic overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's PCPs video (older video, no benchmarks):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkjBNnKr6z4


Wow. Honestly, even with the card running at 70C and over volted to 1.2V, I was never even able to OVERCLOCK it past 1162MHz with any kind of stability.

Maybe my OCing mojo took the last few days off.


----------



## Fuell

Future proof? Do people who buy SLI Titans for $2K+ in just GPU's stick with their GPU's long enough to benefit from said future proofing? Ugh... And... At the rate games are going, do you think we will be using this much Vram in this kind of arch before we get to better coding like HSA or just better GPU archs on smaller nodes? I dunno... Unless your in an insanely small niche of the market, I just don't see this making much sense at the price its asking...

And to talk about how great the performance will be when you watercool it. Great, another $150+ to add to a $1K card just to make it stretch its legs... Perhaps nvidia, on such an insane price, could have gotten together with an AIO water cooling manu to come up with something a little more adequate, as I doubt people spending this kind of cash can't support water cooling...

I dunno, people lately have been bashing AMD systems on price/performance as when you factor in entire system cost, its not as much of a better deal than simply comparing CPU only or CPU mobo. But when I look at Titan I see this kind of argument but its far more suitable. Very few ways I look at this do I see it looking good...

I dunno... Launch showing 40% performance increase over 7970 Ghz at best, for 200% cost. Even if drivers improve 15% thats still not making it a good investment. And sure, later it will be better, but those 7970 users could have moved on to better things and still spent less overall in the long and short terms.

I dunno... maybe by the time I click post and the real results are shown it will look different, but from what I read so far, it was still leaks and "supposed" results...

Edit> Read the reviews... Oh God... Terrible if you ask me. I see them performing well yes, but value is terrible, performance increases not much, and getting the most out of them in SLI? well the cost argument of the whole system, considering you'll need an Extreme Intel 6 core bare minimum not to bottleneck them... Yeah, terrible price/performance. And my argument of futureproofing above holds true. It will be outdated and outperformed likely by the time this thing can really be put to use in anything more than niche workloads.

Right now, very very small market for this. Very few people who can actually put this to use who need it. I try to look at it from so many angles, but no, its very limited in where this makes sense.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Sit down at my desk and in 30seconds I'll show you what hitting the VRAM limit in BF3 is like in a GTX 690 compared to 4GB GTX 680 SLI when running surround.


There are MAYBE 2-3 current games that test the Vram limit and due to the overflow of 2gb cards, developers try to not surpass the 2gb limit.

Ultimately, it depends on what you play but, very few games test/surpass a 2gb threshold in surround.

Of those games that do, we're talking 2.5gb of usage...Not 3, 4, 5, 5.5 or 6 ~ We're talking .5 over the "limit" of what's currently common usage.


----------



## Stay Puft

Anyone else getting a vibe that newegg is going to price them at 1049.99 or higher?


----------



## thebski

I'm interested in absolute OC's. I hope there is a benefit to water cooling. They more or less made water cooling useless with the 600's. Not very convenient for someone who dropped $900 a month before the 680's were released on a liquid loop and case only to find out they were volt locked.









I'm hoping these things can hit 1.3 GHz on water. I'm hoping they will keep going and going if they are kept cool, but who knows what voltage limits we will deal with on all the respective manufacturers. If I can push it and expect near 690 performance on water OC'ed then I can see spending $1k to get all that performance in a single package and picking up another later.


----------



## Jtvd78

I dont understand this one....


----------



## Maximization

The vram is for 4K displays in 3D probably or some esoteric thing like that.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> FIRST REVIEW IS UP.
> 
> Please post in OP
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan_SLI/
> 
> Here is Titan single GPU review
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan/


Looks like 690 horsepower wins in higher resolution..Linus wasn't wrong.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Yeah, sure you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile in the real world, Hardocp has hundreds of 2GB vs 4GB benchmarks. 4gb is worthless.
> 
> You asked, so I will link them in a bit.


Don't call me out and make me, make you look stupid.

I don't need benchmarks I have the real thing here in front of me. BF3 uses over 2GB without AA in surround, so it's not even an arguement. You don't have a surround set up and don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## supergamer




----------



## Stay Puft

Meh. I need 1300 boost core numbers. I'll have to wait for user reviews for that


----------



## Cloudfire777

*GTX Titan is 42% faster than GTX 680 at 1600p and 32% faster than 7970GHz, at 1600p*


----------



## Murlocke

10% slower than a 690 on average (across all resolutions).

Not bad. Not bad at all. That's very impressive for a single GPU.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*


Ok, THAT is just drop dead sexy!

EK is officially off my "black list" with that water block. I *LOVE* the copper and clear look.

No more ugly circles!

Just a clean look with a single circle for a logo.

Now I DEFINITELY want a Titan ... and that EK water block.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuell*
> 
> Future proof? Do people who buy SLI Titans for $2K+ in just GPU's stick with their GPU's long enough to benefit from said future proofing? Ugh... And... At the rate games are going, do you think we will be using this much Vram in this kind of arch before we get to better coding like HSA or just better GPU archs on smaller nodes? I dunno... Unless your in an insanely small niche of the market, I just don't see this making much sense at the price its asking...
> 
> And to talk about how great the performance will be when you watercool it. Great, another $150+ to add to a $1K card just to make it stretch its legs... Perhaps nvidia, on such an insane price, could have gotten together with an AIO water cooling manu to come up with something a little more adequate, as I doubt people spending this kind of cash can't support water cooling...
> 
> I dunno, people lately have been bashing AMD systems on price/performance as when you factor in entire system cost, its not as much of a better deal than simply comparing CPU only or CPU mobo. But when I look at Titan I see this kind of argument but its far more suitable. Very few ways I look at this do I see it looking good...
> 
> I dunno... Launch showing 40% performance increase over 7970 Ghz at best, for 200% cost. Even if drivers improve 15% thats still not making it a good investment. And sure, later it will be better, but those 7970 users could have moved on to better things and still spent less overall in the long and short terms.
> 
> I dunno... maybe by the time I click post and the real results are shown it will look different, but from what I read so far, it was still leaks and "supposed" results...


Since when did buying a gpu become an "investment"


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> There are MAYBE 2-3 current games that test the Vram limit and due to the overflow of 2gb cards, developers try to not surpass the 2gb limit.
> 
> Ultimately, it depends on what you play but, very few games test/surpass a 2gb threshold in surround.
> 
> Of those games that do, we're talking 2.5gb of usage...Not 3, 4, 5, 5.5 or 6 ~ We're talking .5 over the "limit" of what's currently common usage.


Doesnt happen often but regardless it does in fact happen (will happen more over the coming year) and to say it doesn't happen is niave and stupid.


----------



## Derp

Just look at that awful performance per dollar graph @ techpower^.... You guys keep defending it though.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> Since when did buying a gpu become and "investment"


hahahah, yeah it like buying a boat actually, money pit


----------



## Stay Puft

WOW. I'm out boys. I'm ordering 3 7970 Lightnings


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*
> 
> https://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Graphics+Cards/NVIDIA+GeForce/GeForce+Titan
> 
> £800+


WTH..

Zotac £825
Gainward £835
Gigabyte £845

they all look the same (minus the box).. Photoshop fail?


----------



## Cloudfire777

Well its official, TWO Titan`s beat TWO GTX 690s by almost 10%


----------



## youra6

Links are blocked at work... How many are they expected to sell? Thanks.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Just look at that awful performance per dollar graph @ techpower^.... You guys keep defending it though.


not the point...

a 6670 is best price/performance but I sure ain't seeing most OCNers using one.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_review,1.html

Anandtech


----------



## maur0

ROFL at those who are shocked with Titan's god-awful perf/price.

All this 1st world whining is becoming somewhat tiresome
What we have is 5 percenters being angry because they are not in 0.1%, when they should really be in 50%. (we are getting there don't you worry







)

So how about you save yourself some time and bandwidth, and look elsewhere.
*HINT:* What you want is people's GPU, not the fastest and most complex GPU ever built.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> not the point...
> 
> a 6670 is best price/performance but I sure ain't seeing most OCNers using one.


Actually a 7850 is, and yes, people do use it. Performance per dollar is always the point.


----------



## Hanshin

Hexus Review


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> Since when did buying a gpu become an "investment"


What else is it? If you aren't getting equal or more value out of the card than you paid (presumabely value in terms of enjoyment, in this case) then why would anyone go through with the transaction?


----------



## Tippy

That extra vRAM is really shining higher resolutions! (LOL)


----------



## Cloudfire777

GTX Titan have same power consumption as 7970GHz and beating it by 32% LOL


----------



## thestache

GTX Titan 3-Way SLI doesn't loose to GTX 690 SLI once. Excellent.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Just look at that awful performance per dollar graph @ techpower^.... You guys keep defending it though.


What is your point other than trolling. I do not look at $/performance. First I look at the performance I need, and then look into the technology out there to meet that performance. I think see how much that technology costs. After that I check my bank account to see if I can afford the pricetag. Then I either buy it or I don't.


----------



## Seid Dark

What is going on here


----------



## goesto11

So far, not good for me 30% better than a GTX680 & 25% better than a 7970 @ $1000 he price just doesn't cut it. Really disappointed. Best OC was 1005MHz as well. Kind of odd since we've seen markedly higher. So does that mean there's a big "OC lottery" as well?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Lol


----------



## xzamples

the price makes me


----------



## Swolern

21% OC performance. Thats more like it!!!!!


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> What is your point other than trolling. I do not look at $/performance. First I look at the performance I need, and then look into the technology out there to meet that performance. I think see how much that technology costs. After that I check my bank account to see if I can afford the pricetag. Then I either buy it or I don't.


yeap, what resolution are you pushing and work from there.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Doesnt happen often but regardless it does in fact happen (will happen more over the coming year) and to say it doesn't happen is niave and stupid.


Once again, you skip over the entirety of the point.

You're trying to justify the 6gb of Ram as being a necessity when we don't even utilize 4gb in it's entirety.

BF3 in full surround only uses a MAXIMUM of 2.5gb per card. Metro, the same.

Developers are trying to CURB Vram usage because the common computer atm is 2gb max per card.

We're in a market where developers pander to us, not the other way around.

6gb of Vram is absolutely useless in the gaming industry right now for the very fact that only 2-3 games utilize more then 2gb (less than 3gb) and while they're "popular", they don't dictate the market.

The only people that "clamor" for more Vram are the enthusiast, not the common buyer.

In English, you'll never need 6b for gaming because we've actually never needed beyond 2.5gb.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> GTX Titan 3-Way SLI doesn't loose to GTX 690 SLI once. Excellent.


No offense meant by this but, duh.

Each core on the 690 is counted as a lane.

3 lanes > 4 lanes because of the 50% or more loss of performance on the 4th lane.

This is actually an issue of efficiency, not one of performance.

Efficiency doesn't exist past the 3rd lane...


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> What else is it? If you aren't getting equal or more value out of the card than you paid (presumabely value in terms of enjoyment, in this case) then why would anyone go through with the transaction?


It would be a good idea to let somebody else handle your finances when you grow up.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Just look at that awful performance per dollar graph @ techpower^.... You guys keep defending it though.


Don't take this the wrong way, but you aren't the target for this card.

In my current build, Muzzle Flash, I've spend as much money on "bling" and "flash" than I have just on raw technology.

To some, there is more than just "performance per dollar" ratios.

I'm not saying this is the end all card, but seriously, I'd love to see how 3 or 4 of these cards stack up when water cooler and over clocked. The 690 doesn't do well for OC'ing. It OC's, but not much. I have a suspicion that this card will be much easier to OC than a 690 ... not to mention not having issues with drivers and SLI optimization when you just use a single card. Not to mention, all the reports are saying that it doesn't sound like a jet engine taking off when at load, unlike a GTX 690.

As far as anything from AMD, well, for games, there might be better, but then again, ONE of my GTX 580's kicks the ever loving snot out of the top of the line AMD card as far as [email protected] goes. I'm pretty sure, since Stanford has already white listed the Titian, it will utterly destroy anything from AMD, and when properly OC'd, even the GTX 690.

No, this card isn't for everyone, especially those who only look at "performance per dollar" ratios, but that doesn't mean it doesn't have it's target market. You just aren't in that market.


----------



## Votkrath

Asus, EVGA, Gainward, Zotac and Gigabyte are available in Europe right now as far as I've seen.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Titan is neck in neck with 7990


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> There are MAYBE 2-3 current games that test the Vram limit and due to the overflow of 2gb cards, developers try to not surpass the 2gb limit.
> 
> Ultimately, it depends on what you play but, very few games test/surpass a 2gb threshold in surround.
> 
> Of those games that do, we're talking 2.5gb of usage...Not 3, 4, 5, 5.5 or 6 ~ We're talking .5 over the "limit" of what's currently common usage.


people who play these games aren't playing PacMan @ 1080p. They want to push their resolutions/AA/textures. Why limit it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Once again, you skip over the entirety of the point.
> 
> You're trying to justify the 6gb of Ram as being a necessity when we don't even utilize 4gb in it's entirety.
> 
> BF3 in full surround *only uses a MAXIMUM of 2.5gb per card.* Metro, the same.
> 
> Developers are trying to CURB Vram usage because the common computer atm is 2gb max per card.
> 
> We're in a market where developers pander to us, not the other way around.
> 
> 6gb of Vram is absolutely useless in the gaming industry right now for the very fact that only 2-3 games utilize more then 2gb (less than 3gb) and while they're "popular", they don't dictate the market.
> 
> The only people that "clamor" for more Vram are the enthusiast, not the common buyer.
> 
> In English, you'll never need 6b for gaming because we've actually never needed beyond 2.5gb.
> No offense meant by this but, duh.
> 
> Each core on the 690 is counted as a lane.
> 
> 3 lanes > 4 lanes because of the 50% or more loss of performance on the 4th lane.
> 
> This is actually an issue of efficiency, not one of performance.
> 
> Efficiency doesn't exist past the 3rd lane...


what do you mean per card?


----------



## naved777

Guru 3D review is UP !


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 21% OC performance. Thats more like it!!!!!


Yea, no multi-GPU hassels, near GTX-690 performance, way less power usage, less noise, less heat, way more future-proof. Going with a single Titan, then i'll grab a second when I need too. Don't see 6GB VRAM ever being a limit anytime soon.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maur0*
> 
> ROFL at those who are shocked with Titan's god-awful perf/price.
> 
> All this 1st world whining is becoming somewhat tiresome
> What we have is 5 percenters being angry because they are not in 0.1%, when they should really be in 50%. (we are getting there don't you worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> So how about you save yourself some time and bandwidth, and look elsewhere.
> *HINT:* What you want is people's GPU, not the fastest and most complex GPU ever built.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> GTX Titan 3-Way SLI doesn't loose to GTX 690 SLI once. Excellent.


I was hoping for a bit better performance from Tri Titan vs Quad 690. So, is it confirmed that quad Titans can not be run, according to Nvidia?


----------



## Alatar




----------



## Landon Heat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> 
> 
> What is going on here


Squareenix doesn't favor nVidia cards. AMD cards probably come out on top in Hitman absolution too.


----------



## Doxy

Now when can i buy it?


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*


That didn`t take long LOL


----------



## Shiftstealth

Meh GTX 690 still beats it, i ordered that.


----------



## bee144

Why aren't they available for sell???


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> people who play these games aren't playing PacMan @ 1080p. They want to push their resolutions/AA/textures. Why limit it?


Even at 6 monitors, you don't utilize more than 2.5gb of Vram.

Why the need for 6 when you don't even use half on a full surround setup?

I'm just asking why you're blindly justifying more than double the current max usage when the goal of current developers is actually to tone down Vram usage...

I do realize that in the world of the blind, the 1 eyed man is king...But, what happens when the blind don't actually need the 1 eyed man?


----------



## Alatar

Kingpin breaking records:


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Kingpin breaking records:


link?


----------



## supergamer

Anandtech:
Quote:


> _Titan still has a hard TDP limit, just like GTX 680 cards. *Titan cannot and will not cross this limit*, as it's built into the firmware of the card and essentially enforced by NVIDIA through their agreements with their partners. This TDP limit is 106% of Titan's base TDP of 250W, or 265W. No matter what you throw at Titan or how you cool it, it will not let itself pull more than 265W sustained.
> 
> The bad news is that while GTX *680* shipped with a max power target of *132%*, *Titan* is again only *106%*. Once you do hit that TDP limit you only have 6% (15W) more to go, and that's it._


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Once again, you skip over the entirety of the point.
> 
> You're trying to justify the 6gb of Ram as being a necessity when we don't even utilize 4gb in it's entirety.
> 
> BF3 in full surround only uses a MAXIMUM of 2.5gb per card. Metro, the same.
> 
> Developers are trying to CURB Vram usage because the common computer atm is 2gb max per card.
> 
> We're in a market where developers pander to us, not the other way around.
> 
> 6gb of Vram is absolutely useless in the gaming industry right now for the very fact that only 2-3 games utilize more then 2gb (less than 3gb) and while they're "popular", they don't dictate the market.
> 
> The only people that "clamor" for more Vram are the enthusiast, not the common buyer.
> 
> In English, you'll never need 6b for gaming because we've actually never needed beyond 2.5gb.
> No offense meant by this but, duh.
> 
> Each core on the 690 is counted as a lane.
> 
> 3 lanes > 4 lanes because of the 50% or more loss of performance on the 4th lane.
> 
> This is actually an issue of efficiency, not one of performance.
> 
> Efficiency doesn't exist past the 3rd lane...


Quote me where I said it was a necessity.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way, but you aren't the target for this card.


Yeah, I avoid getting scammed.


----------



## General123

Okay why has none of these reviewers unlocked the voltage via drivers to go beyond that 1.2v crap? Thats what I want to see! So far very impressed though!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Yeah, I avoid getting scammed.


What he means is people do not buy this for the best performance per $. They buy it for the best performance period and epeen.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*


I look forward to your results. Hopefully your overclock numbers can change my mind.


----------



## Robilar

137 FPS at 1920x1080 with a single Titan in BF3... Sold







Will go nicely with my 27" 120hz Samsung monitor.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> That extra vRAM is really shining higher resolutions! (LOL)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


so. didn't everyone come to that conclusion when AMD had a card with 6GB vram? by the time you get a gaming situation that starts to require that much frame buffer these cards will be obsolete.


----------



## Fuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> Since when did buying a gpu become an "investment"


I was responding to those who were discussing how great this will be later and how its future-proofed. I simply responded to that. Ask those people. I just don't see those people who are in the market for these cards making an "investment" for years and years, as the cost didn't make sense short term or likely long (assuming, but its a pretty safe assumption...)

I can only see this making sense in very limited situations... Great for those situations that need that NOW and can't do without... but theres very few times when that would seem to be the case... A system with these in SLI will need a $1K CPU and all kinds of crazy, likely a system builder spending $3-5K+... I just don't see those people keeping GPU's for 3-5 years...


----------



## Deeldo

I'm not impressed. It's basically a single gpu 690. A bit slower. At the same price. Besides getting 6gb vram and a single card, it's still way overpriced. And I'm not sure what gap is it supposed to fill.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Yeah, I avoid getting scammed.


Trolling level approaching 9000!!!!!!! Do you go around telling every person who bought a sports car how bad their $/performance investment was. You must hate all the Ferrari owners who bought a 200mph car to drive on streets with 65moh speed limits.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> so. didn't everyone come to that conclusion when AMD had a card with 6GB vram? by the time you get a gaming situation that starts to require that much frame buffer these cards will be obsolete.


Reasonable people did, yeah.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Looks to me like the cooler can be lapped, providing a few more C of cooling and with some new paste, I think the card should be running well under 80C...but thats my presumption... I'll have to take out a 2nd mortgage to get one of these....


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> people who play these games aren't playing PacMan @ 1080p. They want to push their resolutions/AA/textures. Why limit it?
> what do you mean per card?


Erm, you've never actually looked at your vram usage per card in an SLI setup? ...Interesting.

Open up Aida, Rivatuner or CPU-Z next time you run full surround on BF3 and look at how much Vram each card is using.

Aside from buggy maps that have leaks (Are several) my maximum usage in surround is around 2.5gb of Vram - Max.

There are a few leaks and yes, it will spike but, those errors aside, common usage still applies.

Common usage atm is 2gb or less and that's what developers are currently coding for.


----------



## s0d0mg0m0rrah

interested to see how these cards perform in cad and 3d applications!


----------



## dph314

Who has them in stock??


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way, but you aren't the target for this card.
> .


The target is guys like myself who want the best single gpu on the market as well as benching to break records. That was fine and dandy back in my 20's but now that i'm in my 30's i have to weigh is it really worth it and titan simply isnt at 999.99. Its not even close but i look forward to everyones overclocking results and possibly a used 800 dollar titan 6 months down the road.


----------



## guitarmageddon88

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan_SLI/21.html

What the heck kind of 3dm11 review is this? Garbage....I hate stupid people reviewing things


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Who has them in stock??


No luck so far here.


----------



## Cloudfire777

HotHardware Review
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/GeForce-GTX-Titan-Performance-Yes-It-CAN-Play-Crysis-3/

HiTechLegion Review
http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/graphics/33327-nv-gtx-titan-review


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Reasonable people did, yeah.


people like us GT.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Even at 6 monitors, you don't utilize more than 2.5gb of Vram.
> 
> Why the need for 6 when you don't even use half on a full surround setup?
> 
> I'm just asking why you're blindly justifying more than double the current max usage when the goal of current developers is actually to tone down Vram usage...
> 
> I do realize that in the world of the blind, the 1 eyed man is king...But, what happens when the blind don't actually need the 1 eyed man?


I would have you know I have surround and regularly see 3GB+ usage and often see my 4GB 680 maxed


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> The target is guys like myself who want the best single gpu on the market as well as benching to break records. That was fine and dandy back in my 20's but now that i'm in my 30's i have to weigh is it really worth it and titan simply isnt at 999.99. Its not even close but i look forward to everyones overclocking results and possibly a used 800 dollar titan 6 months down the road.


Stay Puft. I will have it agree with you...However, Titan sli makes a strong case though


----------



## youra6

Now that the fastest single Kepler GPU is released, I will be patiently waiting for Maxwell.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Hardware Canucks review
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/tag/titan-vs-hd-7970/


----------



## guitarmageddon88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Erm, you've never actually looked at your vram usage per card in an SLI setup? ...Interesting.
> 
> Open up Aida, Rivatuner or CPU-Z next time you run full surround on BF3 and look at how much Vram each card is using.
> 
> Aside from buggy maps that have leaks (Are several) my maximum usage in surround is around 2.5gb of Vram - Max.
> 
> There are a few leaks and yes, it will spike but, those errors aside, common usage still applies.
> 
> *Common usage atm is 2gb or less and that's what developers are currently coding for.*


Actually within the first 2 levels of crysis 3 I reached 2.4gb, the most I have ever seen. Of course it was on ultra, but this was only at 1080. Imagine how high 1440 or 1600p is.


----------



## goesto11

Has anyone looked atAnandTechs GPU compute test results? Say what you want about gaming, but the Titan rules in this regard - especially for DP compute. Still got to hand it to AMD. 7970's holding up fairly well all things considered.







REALLY wish the software I use worked better with Radeons. As for the GTX680


----------



## malmental

as I sit here praying to the nVidia Gods on this Earth......
Please Green Team allow the GTX 780 to breathe.....
320-bit interface, 3GB of VRAM, better then its predecessors in compute..

Here my words nVidia for this proposed GTX 780 needs to be around $500 @ launch.


----------



## Masked

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/nvidia_geforce_titan_%E2%80%93_benchmarks2013

Not impressed? Didn't think any of you would be.


----------



## traktor

Something is wrong here.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuell*
> 
> I was responding to those who were discussing how great this will be later and how its future-proofed. I simply responded to that. Ask those people. I just don't see those people who are in the market for these cards making an "investment" for years and years, as the cost didn't make sense short term or likely long (assuming, but its a pretty safe assumption...)
> 
> I can only see this making sense in very limited situations... Great for those situations that need that NOW and can't do without... but theres very few times when that would seem to be the case... A system with these in SLI will need a $1K CPU and all kinds of crazy, likely a system builder spending $3-5K+... I just don't see those people keeping GPU's for 3-5 years...


I get that but I look at it a bit differently. With SLI Titans I will accomplish what I want right now. Also, I think I will have enough performance left over to skip the next generation. By skipping that generation I am saving a few extra dollars, which makes the titan a little more worthwhile. So in my opinion the cost may not be too high when I look at it like that. As of right now I would have to buy 680's and then maybe 780/790 in less than year. At this point I am good for a minimum of 1.5 years.


----------



## Tippy

Techpowerup summed my feelings for this card perfectly:
Quote:


> So if all you can think of now is the high price: Congratulations, you have realized that Titan is not for you, and you shouldn't buy one. There are plenty of other choices at more sensible price points, that will all deliver a great gaming performance. Titan is for those that really could care less if they spend $500, $1000 or $2000 on a graphics card.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goesto11*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone looked atAnandTechs GPU compute test results? Say what you want about gaming, but the Titan rules in this regard - especially for DP compute. Still got to hand it to AMD. 7970's holding up fairly well all things considered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY wish the software I use worked better with Radeons. As for the GTX680


Looks like Nvidia just got itself the best GPGPU performer AND single GPU performer


----------



## Darco19

I still have that feeling that a used GTX 690 might end up being a better buy, over the Titan. I've got nothing against it and I'm glad NVIDIA has made the heavyweight Kepler the king in single-cards it is, but urgh, the price


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/nvidia_geforce_titan_%E2%80%93_benchmarks2013
> 
> Not impressed? Didn't think any of you would be.


LOL troll harder next time
45% over GTX 680 and 32% over 7970GHz is good enough for me

And did you notice that 2 GTX Titan`s beat 4 GTX 680s?


----------



## 7970user

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> GTX Titan have same power consumption as 7970GHz and beating it by 32% LOL


LOL


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Techpowerup summed my feelings for this card perfectly:


Yup but good luck getting that through some people's heads.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/nvidia_geforce_titan_%E2%80%93_benchmarks2013
> 
> Not impressed? Didn't think any of you would be.


You are like a repeating record. Do you have nothing better to do but troll threads about a card that doesn't interest you? Leave the thread if the card isn't for you. You obviously do not understand the market for these cards, and that's fine and we heard you the first 20 times you said you think the card isn't worth it. Now just leave the thread and go do something else...

At this point, if I didn't know any better, you are pretty much trying to fool yourself into not wanting it because you can't afford it. I see no other reason why someone would consistently troll these threads. If you truely didn't care/want this card, you would of looked at it and went about your business. So prove me wrong, go about your business and leave the thread.. or stay on here and prove my point.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Hardware Canucks review
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/tag/titan-vs-hd-7970/


Sorry about that. We had a Wordpress hiccup at the last minute. Its up on the front page now.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> The target is guys like myself who want the best single gpu on the market as well as benching to break records. That was fine and dandy back in my 20's but now that i'm in my 30's i have to weigh is it really worth it and titan simply isnt at 999.99. Its not even close but i look forward to everyones overclocking results and possibly a used 800 dollar titan 6 months down the road.


Don't worry, once your hit your 50's, your priorities will once again change.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> Stay Puft. I will have it agree with you...However, Titan sli makes a strong case though


I want to buy titan but its not worth it in games that i play



30% better performance for 44% less money. 3 way 7970 vs 2 way Titan.


----------



## dph314

Well this thread got popular


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*
> 
> I would have you know I have surround and regularly see 3GB+ usage and often see my 4GB 680 maxed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarmageddon88*
> 
> Actually within the first 2 levels of crysis 3 I reached 2.4gb, the most I have ever seen. Of course it was on ultra, but this was only at 1080. Imagine how high 1440 or 1600p is.


Like I said, in a couple games, yes, you will exceed 2.5gb of Vram but, the common person will and does not.

We as enthusiasts don't dictate the industry, the common gamer, does.

The common gamer's card right now is a 660 or 670 with 2gb of Vram (For Nvidia)...Some gamers have 7950's (arguably same price range) and so on.

These are the cards that developers test games on because these are the cards the average person has.

There's no justification in 6gb or 12gb or whatever when we're utilizing a max (on average) of 2.5gb in the VAST majority of games on the market.

1 or 2 games will hit 4+gb, one of them is a Warthog simulator and I know there are a few others.

I'm just making the point that you don't actually NEED 6gb for gaming. IN fact, I'd argue you don't need more than 2 but, as I said, there are less then a handful of games that use more than 2gb, barring errors and glitches.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

So anywhere in any of the reviews was it stated when they would go up for sale? I'm still not seeing anything in the USA or any news regarding a retail release


----------



## Fallendreams

EVGA Has the titan up as Pre - Order Status

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-2790-KR


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/nvidia_geforce_titan_%E2%80%93_benchmarks2013
> 
> Not impressed? Didn't think any of you would be.


from Hot Hardware conclusion
"Synthetics - NVIDIA's dual GPU GTX 690 has a commanding lead in all three benchmarks with the GTX TITAN in second place. While the GTX 690 has 697 points over the GTX TITAN's overall 3DMark Score, the gap is even greater between the GTX TITAN and the GTX 680, pulling ahead by 1386 overall points. The AMD HD7970 is only a hair's width ahead of the GTX 680 and both are considerably farther behind of the GTX TITAN and the GTX 690."


----------



## MaxWaves

not impressed


----------



## guitarmageddon88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traktor*
> 
> Something is wrong here.


Yea that dont look right either


----------



## PhantomTaco

Got my preorder in, can't wait for this card!


----------



## Cloudfire777

This is just beautiful

2 Titan`s beating 4 GTX 680s (2 690s)


----------



## Calpern

One Titan card in Norway costs 1350$ :/
Why does Asus Titan card cost more than the other brands by the way? Can't really see any difference between them.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarmageddon88*
> 
> Actually within the first 2 levels of crysis 3 I reached 2.4gb, the most I have ever seen. Of course it was on ultra, but this was only at 1080. Imagine how high 1440 or 1600p is.


It only tracks allocation, not usage... you have to see if your performance is impacted by going to lower VRAM amounts. Games often will free memory if they are approaching high amounts, and some like Shogun 2 had a notorious silly design where the menu screen stayed loaded taking up hundreds of megs unless you reloaded the game straight into a save. In short, end users don't have great ways of checking real mem usage other than to actually performance test. And, in the vast majority of cases, even on 5760x1080 or 2560x1600, 2GB is more than enough to NOT impact performance or cause load hitching.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Like I said, in a couple games, yes, you will exceed 2.5gb of Vram but, the common person will and does not.
> 
> We as enthusiasts don't dictate the industry, the common gamer, does.
> 
> The common gamer's card right now is a 660 or 670 with 2gb of Vram (For Nvidia)...Some gamers have 7950's (arguably same price range) and so on.
> 
> These are the cards that developers test games on because these are the cards the average person has.
> 
> There's no justification in 6gb or 12gb or whatever when we're utilizing a max (on average) of 2.5gb in the VAST majority of games on the market.
> 
> 1 or 2 games will hit 4+gb, one of them is a Warthog simulator and I know there are a few others.
> 
> I'm just making the point that you don't actually NEED 6gb for gaming. IN fact, I'd argue you don't need more than 2 but, as I said, there are less then a handful of games that use more than 2gb, barring errors and glitches.


As I've stated multiple times, 2GB is NOT enough even for BF3 @ 1440p. I get stutters all the time in certain maps, not to mention other games that use more VRAM. Don't spread misinformation if you haven't tested it yourself. 1080p is becoming a thing of the past, and 2GB is NOT enough for resolutions over 1080/1200p


----------



## bee144

Just placed my preorder at EVGA for a GTX Titan. Their site say's they will also be selling backplates.


----------



## ceteris

nVidia is mostly price searching with that price at $999 mark based on the info they have on the likelihood the Titan will sell well at there target market.

INFO:

1. GTX 680 @ $499 selling out first couple of months

2. GTX 690 @ $999 (up pretty much $200 from GTX 590) selling out first couple months

3. AMD claiming they will not come out with anything new til 4th quarter. Personally I think announcing this was pretty stupid of AMD unless they are hiding something big to counter the Titan soon. Their champion product, Ares II, is a limited production run which is already sold out at most e-tailers.

If the $999 is the true price and the sales are horrible, nVidia and their partners should be prepared with another plan to adjust the price (most likely in the form of lame Mail-In Rebates) or adding value to the deal by bundling games or ingame item access.

$999 is a pretty good bet IMO. But that remains to be seen. This "Price / Performance" junk is just a convention made up by professional reviewers to help their readers shop for a card. If AMD or nVidia priced their products as such, they probably wouldn't bother coming out with these premium production runs. And if you haven't figured out by now, nVidia does have cheaper alternatives for the feint of wallet.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> from Hot Hardware conclusion
> "Synthetics - NVIDIA's dual GPU GTX 690 has a commanding lead in all three benchmarks with the GTX TITAN in second place. While the GTX 690 has 697 points over the GTX TITAN's overall 3DMark Score, the gap is even greater between the GTX TITAN and the GTX 680, pulling ahead by 1386 overall points. The AMD HD7970 is only a hair's width ahead of the GTX 680 and both are considerably farther behind of the GTX TITAN and the GTX 690."


Just ignore him. He is a troll only wanting attention. He came several days ago convincing people not to buy the Titan.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> This is just beautiful
> 
> 2 Titan`s beating 4 GTX 680s (2 690s)


is this cherry picking one benchmark? because the other two benchmarks from the same site did not show that


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> is this cherry picking one benchmark? because the other two benchmarks from the same site did not show that


That is all games techpowerup tested. 15 or 17 games I think








http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan_SLI/22.html


----------



## malmental

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-titan-performance-review,3442-3.html


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> As I've stated multiple times, 2GB is NOT enough even for BF3 @ 1440p. I get stutters all the time in certain maps, not to mention other games that use more VRAM. Don't spread misinformation if you haven't tested it yourself. 1080p is becoming a thing of the past, and 2GB is NOT enough for resolutions over 1080/1200p


I build computers for a living and I can tell you what my actual stock is and what I sell.

I also see what others sell.

Your usage of over 2gb is NOT what the average user sees or, uses.

You are NOT the average gamer.

The average gamer, can't afford 680 4gbs...They can afford used 680 2gbs or 660's or 670's.

I'm not spreading misinformation, I'm spreading simply, what I actually sell on a daily basis, what Newegg sells on a daily basis (Newegg business, here).

You do not dictate the market. The common/average gamer does and he DOESN'T use more than 2gb of ram in a game.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> That is all games techpowerup tested. 15 or 17 games I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan_SLI/22.html


Yup, it is an average of all games. However, their Assassin's Creed III result is interesting to say the least. I'd love to know which level that is from.


----------



## Razor 116

Honestly the price is not the issue its the performance relative to the price. I hope Nvidia's just hasn't got the drivers up to scratch for the Titan. On Anandtech's review the max was around 25fps and in some cases the 7970GE was within 1 frame of the Titan. So essentially an extra £700 for 25fps in SOME games.

Also speaking of drivers I genuinely do think Nvidia just needs a bit of time to get their drivers sorted to squeeze even more power out of the Titan. As does AMD, still a 1 year old GPU is still not completely unleashed and with each beta its performance is increasing.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> This is just beautiful
> 
> 2 Titan`s beating 4 GTX 680s (2 690s)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


quad SLI scaling is terrible my friend. has been since the 680 released.


----------



## malmental

it's a person's choice but this card is not for a single 1080p user.....
just not, not mad at anyone for doing it though.
might call you dumb behind your back.


----------



## Votkrath

Asus GTX Titan ordered









8499 SEK


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> is this cherry picking one benchmark? because the other two benchmarks from the same site did not show that


It's an average of them IIRC.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> Guru 3D review is UP !


YESH!


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Honestly the price is not the issue its the performance relative to the price. I hope Nvidia's just hasn't got the drivers up to scratch for the Titan. On Anandtech's review the max was around 25fps and in some cases the 7970GE was within 1 frame of the Titan. So essentially an extra £700 for 25fps in SOME games.
> 
> Also speaking of drivers I genuinely do think Nvidia just needs a bit of time to get their drivers sorted to squeeze even more power out of the Titan. As does AMD, still a 1 year old GPU is still not completely unleashed and with each beta its performance is increasing.


Take a look at frame time graphs. There's a WORLD of difference between TITAN and GTX 690 / HD 7970 GHz.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> quad SLI scaling is terrible my friend. has been since the 680 released.


Yup that is true. One of the reasons why its nice to buy a powerful Single GPU like Titan.


----------



## ceteris

Lame EVGA is only allowing 1 per customer. I guess I'll wait awhile since I'll need waterblocks for them anyways.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> That is all games techpowerup tested. 15 or 17 games I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan_SLI/22.html


Am I looking at a wrong site?
 [IMG


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> EVGA Has the titan up as Pre - Order Status
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-2790-KR


I show it as auto-notify. Did they really sell out in 1 minute?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I build computers for a living and I can tell you what my actual stock is and what I sell.
> 
> I also see what others sell.
> 
> Your usage of over 2gb is NOT what the average user sees or, uses.
> 
> You are NOT the average gamer.
> 
> The average gamer, can't afford 680 4gbs...They can afford used 680 2gbs or 660's or 670's.
> 
> I'm not spreading misinformation, I'm spreading simply, what I actually sell on a daily basis, what Newegg sells on a daily basis (Newegg business, here).
> 
> You do not dictate the market. The common/average gamer does and he DOESN'T use more than 2gb of ram in a game.


Why are you posting this nonsense in a thread based on a card designed for the 0.1%. Stop derailing the thread.


----------



## malmental




----------



## rubicsphere

Meh. I'll be waiting for a used one in the marketplace or eBay for ~$750. Hurry someone buy it and get buyers remorse and let me capitalize! Only kidding. Everyone who gets Titan I expect proper Overclocking and proper benchmarks for the world to see.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceteris*
> 
> Lame EVGA is only allowing 1 *per customer*. I guess I'll wait awhile since I'll need waterblocks for them anyways.


its per household... have someone else in family/friends/neighbors order you another one..


----------



## Killa Cam

smh nvidia. you want a grand for that? pfft


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I show it as auto-notify. Did they really sell out in 1 minute?


I get the same.


----------



## bee144

Glad I got my preorder in over at EVGA. They just went from preorder to Auto-Notify.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I show it as auto-notify. Did they really sell out in 1 minute?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you posting this nonsense in a thread based on a card designed for the 0.1%. Stop derailing the thread.


Guess so, but it also said pre order before that.

I just went with a 690, as i can only have one card and its still better, and its available.


----------



## Sprkd1

Will these cards be available on Amazon.com?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> Take a look at frame time graphs. There's a WORLD of difference between TITAN and GTX 690 / HD 7970 GHz.


Question about this, do you feel this makes up for the ~10% performance difference? In theory, if all 3 cards are running the exact same FPS, the GTX Titan will feel smoother.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Guess so, but it also said pre order before that.
> 
> I just went with a 690, as i can only have one card and its still better, and its available.


Not so sure with the frame time on the TITAN being that much better. 690 will have more stuttering at the same FPS. It'll also have microstuttering, if you can notice it.


----------



## QSS-5

Not impressed







waiting for maxwell with GDDR6.


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> its per household... have someone else in family/friends/neighbors order you another one..


+1 rep! Thanks for the correction! (Even though either word would lead to that some solution)























But I'd rather not get others involved in knowing how much I spend on my hobbies. Last thing I need is a family member or friend telling me what I should do with my money.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> I was hoping for a bit better performance from Tri Titan vs Quad 690. So, is it confirmed that quad Titans can not be run, according to Nvidia?


SLI Profiles are quite behind. Nothing that can't be fixed


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> Am I looking at a wrong site?
> [IMG


No you are looking at the right one just a different resolution.









@ 1600p the Titan SLI is 3% slower than 690 SLI
@ 5760x1080 Titan SLI is about 8% faster than 690 SLI

All very amazing. Its obvious that the 6GB is helping greatly with multiple display gaming.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Got my preorder in, can't wait for this card!


Where? EVGA kept saying the link is broken, now its Auto-Notify


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bee144*
> 
> Glad I got my preorder in over at EVGA. They just went from preorder to Auto-Notify.


Yep. The usual Nvidia half-baked launch that we call ''paper launch''...

Put 20 cards on the market world-wide, send 500 to reviewers, change the date the NDA is supposed to be lift at the last second, win all the benchmarks (but not by much)... and then everyone will get ''auto-notify'' ''out of stock'' blah blah for months.

Proof. There were some Titans on EVGA for like 1 minute. Probably sold the 20 they had in 1 minute to 20 F5 spammers... Sigh...


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Question about this, do you feel this makes up for the 10% performance difference? In theory, if all 3 cards are running the exact same FPS, the GTX Titan will feel smoother.


Certainly. I mean look at the difference of smooth vs....not smooth:





Those hesitations by the GTX 690 completely detract from the overall experience.


----------



## jomama22

Hmmmm not nearly as beastly after all...I'll stick with my lightnings


----------



## Doxy

EVGA titan was sold out in less then few min.

from evga jacob
Hey guys,

Sorry about that, due to overwhelming demand the system sold out quickly, and that is why you saw this error, we will add more QTY as they become available.


----------



## bee144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Where? EVGA kept saying the link is broken, now its Auto-Notify


They already sold out. I was able to order mine in the short window.

From EVGA Jacob, "Hey guys,

Sorry about that, due to overwhelming demand the system sold out quickly, and that is why you saw this error, we will add more QTY as they become available."


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I show it as auto-notify. Did they really sell out in 1 minute?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you posting this nonsense in a thread based on a card designed for the 0.1%. Stop derailing the thread.


It's a nice card.

At it's price point, is it crazy? Yes but, it's what some customers want.

I'm not saying it's a bad card.

I'm saying, the argument that the Vram on it FOR GAMING, is necessary is incorrect because, the only games that utilize it are the extreme minority.

If you're going to fold, it's a beast. In fact, if you fold, I'd recommend it.

And of course, it beats a 680 in quad because of the performance loss after dual-sli.

I have no issue with people buying it because they want to...I take issue with people claiming they NEED it for gaming or, whatever else they stupidly claim need of when it's a lie.

If you want it, just say you want it...Don't justify the purchase with BS because then everyone on here believes it.

Case in point, practically every post I've quoted this morning.


----------



## rubicsphere

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1dN4aN6vS0

Here's a 1600p review that shows the SLI scaling of 660ti, which equals the same amount of CUDA cores. SLI scales very nicely in some games


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> No you are looking at the right one just a different resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1600p the Titan SLI is 3% slower than 690 SLI
> @ 5760x1080 Titan SLI is about 8% faster than 690 SLI
> 
> All very amazing. Its obvious that the 6GB is helping greatly with multiple display gaming


It is impressive in SLI, as much as I would hate to admit it..GK110 linear scaling is indeed kicking in


----------



## Rayleyne

I sort of expected more and less at the same time, but as predicted it is a lovely card that performs well, Though i'm still ranking on 2000 AUD for australians


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> Certainly. I mean look at the difference of smooth vs....not smooth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those hesitations by the GTX 690 completely detract from the overall experience.


LOL that 690 is like all over the place


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> Certainly. I mean look at the difference of smooth vs....not smooth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those hesitations by the GTX 690 completely detract from the overall experience.


That's what I thought, there's way more than meets the eye than sheer FPS. Thanks.









Shiftstealth, you might want to reconsider your purchase... especially if Titan drivers improve. The Titan beats the 690 in every aspect but sheer FPS, and if it still "feels" smoother at lower FPS it will be the better experience (even if it doesn't show it on paper).

I remember my 5970, on paper, looked freaking amazing. In real life though, I sold it because it never felt smooth... the guy I sold it to sold it to his brother, and then his brother put it in his closet. All for the same reason, 60FPS felt more like 40FPS, and 40FPS felt like 20FPS. Never been a fan of multi-GPU systems, their FPS always "feels" lower than what they show...


----------



## ladcrooks

Thanks for the collective post of all the common review sites, much appreciated and that's why I like this site.

Now I got that bit out the way, and seen what 3 SLI does, I am now forced to look for some uranium to make my own mini power station.
Cos putting 50p in the ole electric meter is gonna piss me off!









Joking aside, any of the lesser cards in sli or cf must now be pushing to a kilowatt system. That's like having a bar on a electric heater me thinks ?


----------



## Darylrese

I was waiting for titan but didn't bother and got a second gtx 670, glad i did. Titan is really expensive here in the UK, £829.99.

My GTX 670 SLI setup cost £640 over a year in relation to this and performance is fantastic, in most games its probably not far away from GTX 690 performance so probably on par with titan.

I was worried about SLI but have had no issues at all so far and scaling is excellent! No microstutter issues either.

I can understand people getting titan for multiple monitors but anything less you really don't need to spend so much


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> No you are looking at the right one just a different resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1600p the Titan SLI is 3% slower than 690 SLI
> @ 5760x1080 Titan SLI is about 8% faster than 690 SLI
> 
> All very amazing. Its obvious that the 6GB is helping greatly with multiple display gaming.


Please read tpus full review, that chart is just bad. Not a good rep of comparison between all the cards.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bee144*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Where? EVGA kept saying the link is broken, now its Auto-Notify
> 
> 
> 
> They already sold out. I was able to order mine in the short window.
> 
> From EVGA Jacob, "Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry about that, due to overwhelming demand the system sold out quickly, and that is why you saw this error, we will add more QTY as they become available."
Click to expand...

I was refreshing constantly, then Titan popped up the one time. I clicked on Pre-Order the second it popped up, and the link was broke. Did that for about 10 minutes, then it went to auto-notify. Not once did the Pre-Order link work the whole time it was up there


----------



## ceteris

If its selling out even at $999, it still isn't expensive enough! Legit resellers on eBay are going to make a killing


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> as I sit here praying to the nVidia Gods on this Earth......
> Please Green Team allow the GTX 780 to breathe.....
> 320-bit interface, 3GB of VRAM, better then its predecessors in compute..
> 
> Here my words nVidia for this proposed GTX 780 needs to be around $500 @ launch.


what he said


----------



## rubicsphere

Surround Review:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw24094REh0


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> stop posting
> 
> 
> 
> Since you're trolling, I'll troll back, make me.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I show it as auto-notify. Did they really sell out in 1 minute?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you posting this nonsense in a thread based on a card designed for the 0.1%. Stop derailing the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a nice card.
> 
> At it's price point, is it crazy? Yes but, it's what some customers want.
> 
> I'm not saying it's a bad card.
> 
> I'm saying, the argument that the Vram on it FOR GAMING, is necessary is incorrect because, the only games that utilize it are the extreme minority.
> 
> If you're going to fold, it's a beast. In fact, if you fold, I'd recommend it.
> 
> And of course, it beats a 680 in quad because of the performance loss after dual-sli.
> 
> I have no issue with people buying it because they want to...I take issue with people claiming they NEED it for gaming or, whatever else they stupidly claim need of when it's a lie.
> 
> If you want it, just say you want it...Don't justify the purchase with BS because then everyone on here believes it.
> 
> Case in point, *practically every post I've quoted this morning.*
Click to expand...

almost everyone in this thread NEEDS you to stop posting the same crap over and over









dont you have a business to run? lol


----------



## bee144

EVGA Jacob says their first shipment will go out next week.

Their backplate will be available mid March.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> almost everyone in this thread NEEDS you to stop posting the same crap over and over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont you have a business to run? lol


That's why god gave us employees


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bee144*
> 
> EVGA Jacob says their first shipment will go out next week.
> 
> Their backplate will be available mid March.


Yes but when will they get more cards to buy? They sold out in less than 1 minute.. I have a auto refresher set to 30s and I *still* didn't get one.

How many did they have? 2?


----------



## Cloudfire777

OK for upcoming Crysis 3 I guess. 44% over 7970GHz and 41% over 680. Still shocked that a beast card like Titan will have trouble with 1600p already for the getgo. I mean 25FPS, come on...


----------



## guinner16

My guess is evga had a couple of pre-orders today and newegg/amazon will launch on the 25th.


----------



## Joneszilla

That EVGA supply went ridiculously fast. Never bought a new card at launch. Is that how these launches usually work? Sold out in seconds? What are the chances of actually getting one of these?


----------



## jomama22

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6774/nvidias-geforce-gtx-titan-part-2-titans-performance-unveiled/2

So titan can't really overclock? I mean it can boost to a degree be u can't actually set an oc?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> That EVGA supply went ridiculously fast. Never bought a new card at launch. Is that how these launches usually work? Sold out in seconds? What are the chances of actually getting one of these?


They normally sell out in 5-10 minutes on launch day, not 30 seconds. Then they get more and more stock, Newegg generally gets 2-3 shipments a day for the first week that will always sell out very fast.

You gotta sit there and be quick, or wait a month.


----------



## BizzareRide

This would be so much sweeter if the price wasn't so ridiculous. If it were $550, then it would be an amazing value and force the Ghz Ed. down to the $300 range where it should have launched.

Honestly, this should have been the 680 all along should have been at the 7970's price.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> OK for upcoming Crysis 3 I guess. 44% over 7970GHz and 41% over 680. Still shocked that a beast card like Titan will have trouble with 1600p already for the getgo. I mean 25FPS, come on...


Crysis 3 is an absolute GPU killer.

However, there's a major issue there.

From my perspective, NO ONE should be using MSAA in Crysis 3. Either FXAA or SMAA deliver approximately the same image quality (give or take) and allow for 10-15% more performance than MSAA 2x let alone 4x....


----------



## Cloudfire777

Nvidia is once again king of GPGPU. Atleast for consumer cards.


----------



## raghu78

Titan's biggest advantage is the frametime consistency of a single GPU. that followed by massive 6 GB VRAM which allows MSAA at 3 x 1080p / 1200p / 1440p / 1600p without worrying about running out of VRAM when used in SLI configs. the bandwidth also helps at these uber resolutions.

AMD cut a sorry figure with frametimes at HWC Titan review. their new memory manager could not come any sooner. in fact HWC stated that they might have had a different tone to the discussion

"Had AMD addressed the stuttering in key games like Far Cry 3 and Hitman Absolution (both of which are Gaming Evolved titles I may add) we could be having a very different conversation right now, especially considering the GHz Edition's strong framerates. "

Nvidia does not have to bother right now because Titan will sell out. It now depends on whether AMD can respond and create pressure. Right now it does not look like they can or they even want to. So Nvidia is going to have fun raking in the moolah.


----------



## villain

Quote:


> GTX Titan is a fantastic graphics card, and I'm sure everybody would love to have one - as long as they don't have to pay for it.


TPU got that one right.

AMD is in a good position. All of the reviews make the 7970 GHz look like the best single-GPU alternative.


----------



## DoctorNick

If the price ome down I would buy this card for sure..


----------



## LavishB

Holly crap what a rip off. Sorry Husun ... you can get sloshed on your own dime.

Paid $275 for this 7970, looks like I'll be hanging onto it.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> Crysis 3 is an absolute GPU killer.
> 
> However, there's a major issue there.
> 
> From my perspective, NO ONE should be using MSAA in Crysis 3. Either FXAA or SMAA deliver approximately the same image quality (give or take) and allow for 10-15% more performance than MSAA 2x let alone 4x....


Hmm, I didn`t think of that. Never tried FXAA before but I heard different opinons about it.








So that will net us 28FPS at best if using FXAA/SMAA? LOL I`m still shocked


----------



## PhantomTaco

Anyone know when preorders from EVGA will start shipping out?


----------



## theyedi

Some shady things at work with overclocking. Nvidia definitely hid some info from the previews to make it seem like it OCs much better than it really does..
Quote:


> The bad news is that while GTX 680 shipped with a max power target of 132%, Titan is again only 106%. Once you do hit that TDP limit you only have 6% (15W) more to go, and that's it.
> 
> Overvolting is instead a set of two additional turbo clock bins, above and beyond Titan's default top bin. On our sample the top bin is 1.625v, which corresponds to a 992MHz core clock. Overvolting Titan to 1.2 means unlocking two more bins: 1006MHz @ 1.175v, and 1019MHz @ 1.2v. Or put another way, overvolting on Titan involves unlocking only another 27MHz in performance.
> 
> NVIDIA doesn't believe voltages over 1.625v on Titan will meet their longevity standards, so using them is *still very much going to reduce the lifespan of a Titan card*


http://www.anandtech.com/show/6774/nvidias-geforce-gtx-titan-part-2-titans-performance-unveiled/2


----------



## Gingertechy

I wonder how long it will take for these to become $800 each?


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> Titan's biggest advantage is the frametime consistency of a single GPU. that followed by massive 6 GB VRAM which allows MSAA at 3 x 1080p / 1200p / 1440p / 1600p without worrying about running out of VRAM. the bandwidth also helps at these uber resolutions.
> 
> AMD cut a sorry figure with frametimes at HWC Titan review. their new memory manager could not come any sooner. in fact HWC stated that they might have had a different tone to the discussion
> 
> "Had AMD addressed the stuttering in key games like Far Cry 3 and Hitman Absolution (both of which are Gaming Evolved titles I may add) we could be having a very different conversation right now, especially considering the GHz Edition's strong framerates. "


IMO, AMD's one major advantage is their Gaming Evolved program. I mean, out of the 6 games we used, most were Gaming Evolved titles but many experienced latency issues with AMD cards. That's a bit embarrassing IMO. AMD really had a chance to shine here but let that potential slip away.


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> They normally sell out in 5-10 minutes on launch day, not 30 seconds. Then they get more and more stock, Newegg generally gets 2-3 shipments a day for the first week that will always sell out very fast.
> 
> You gotta sit there and be quick, or wait a month.


Ok, thank you. I won't get my hopes up then. I figured with the price point it would be a relatively easy buy. Ill keep trying but now I won't be as disappointed if I have to wait a month. Thanks.


----------



## FlawleZ

Titan performs as I would expect based off the hardware. What's most notable to me is how clearly the 7970 GHz defeats the 680. Its clearly the faster card no its ands or buts about it.


----------



## XKaan

I had no problem paying $600 for my 5970 when it came out, as I'm still gaming on it over 2 years later. But a cool $1000....hmm, I just don't know .....


----------



## bee144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Anyone know when preorders from EVGA will start shipping out?


EVGA Jacob said the first batch will ship next week.


----------



## alabrand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Votkrath*
> 
> Asus GTX Titan ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8499 SEK


Where did you buy it for so cheap? Most other stores have it for 9099 SEK


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyedi*
> 
> Some shady things at work with overclocking. Nvidia definitely hid some info from the previews to make it seem like it OCs much better than it really does..
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6774/nvidias-geforce-gtx-titan-part-2-titans-performance-unveiled/2


Increasing the voltage of any piece of hardware will greatly reduce it's lifespan... but your talking about turning 15 years into 5-10 years. It doesn't really matter, by the time it dies you probably have sold it, and the person you sold it to has probably sold it too... and no one wants it anymore.


----------



## kenpachiroks




----------



## guinner16

I'm a little disappointed in Amazon and NewEgg. No listing or any option to pre-order.


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> IMO, AMD's one major advantage is their Gaming Evolved program. I mean, out of the 6 games we used, most were Gaming Evolved titles but many experienced latency issues with AMD cards. That's a bit embarrassing IMO. AMD really had a chance to shine here but let that potential slip away.


agreed. Would you be doing a review of AMD's new memory manager driver when its released. AMD says it would address issues with any DX11 / DX10 games , if any. Surprisingly Crysis 3 frametimes are not bad on HD 7970 ghz edition which is a DX11 title. so it affects few titles. But its terribly embarassing given they were GAMING EVOLVED titles.


----------



## Fuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> TPU got that one right.
> 
> AMD is in a good position. All of the reviews make the 7970 GHz look like the best single-GPU alternative.


Never though of it like that. They can drool over the Titan they can never have, then look and see they can get 80% of its performance for $400 or so... Could increase 7950/70 or 670/680 sales









I think its great Titan is selling. If it means pushing this kind of tech into the consumer market and bringing the prices down, I'm all for it. I just would never buy into something like this myself







But I never early adopt anything really... cept a 1090T on launch...

Was hoping for a miracle of Titan dropping prices on cards down the lines, but I guess my own crits of the card working against me on this one, totally different market with no affect on the rest...


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> as I sit here praying to the nVidia Gods on this Earth......
> Please Green Team allow the GTX 780 to breathe.....
> 320-bit interface, 3GB of VRAM, better then its predecessors in compute..
> 
> Hear my words nVidia for this proposed GTX 780 needs to be around $500 @ launch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what he said
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363116/gtx-780-anticipation-and-rumors-thread/0_40


----------



## chropose

Will GTX 780 be faster or slower than GTX Titan?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chropose*
> 
> Will GTX 780 be faster or slower than GTX Titan?


trying to find that out as we speak..!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1363116/gtx-780-anticipation-and-rumors-thread/0_40


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Highly disappointed with what I'm seeing so far. The previews made OCing out to be fairly unrestricted but according to these reviews its really no better (and in some ways even worse) than what we've seen with the 680's! 106% power target is all? What happened to the 200% I was hearing about? This card is just as locked down as the rest of Kepler making water cooling again superfluous. I was hoping for a heck of a lot more performance than this for my $2k...


----------



## bee144

EVGA also said they will allow overvolting on their cards.


----------



## Victor_Mizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> I had no problem paying $600 for my 5970 when it came out, as I'm still gaming on it over 2 years later. But a cool $1000....hmm, I just don't know .....


I agree. I paid a little over 500$ for this 4gb 680 2 months ago. I wish this card came out when i was putting my new build together. I am finding it hard to justify a 1000$ for this card, unless the 680s resell is decent?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chropose*
> 
> Will GTX 780 be faster or slower than GTX Titan?


Without a doubt slower and cheaper due to the chip it uses. It's the mainstream replacement of the 680. The TITAN is not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Victor_Mizer*
> 
> I agree. I paid a little over 500$ for this 4gb 680 2 months ago. I wish this card came out when i was putting my new build together. I am finding it hard to justify a 1000$ for this card, unless the 680s resell is decent?


You'll probably end up spending $750 on Titan if you sell your 680. 680s will be flooding the market soon. Selling mine...


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Highly disappointed with what I'm seeing so far. The previews made OCing out to be fairly unrestricted but according to these reviews its really no better (and in some ways even worse) than what we've seen with the 680's! 106% power target is all? What happened to the 200% I was hearing about? This card is just as locked down as the rest of Kepler making water cooling again superfluous. I was hoping for a heck of a lot more performance than this for my $2k...


Patience, we'll have to leave our hopes with BIOS modders.


----------



## ladcrooks

What ever the price of this card - it still outshines anything else single gpu wise! And when a driver update comes along how far will this card excel?

We all want better tech- lovely! Out of my reach though moneywise


----------



## Kaldari

The price/performance is nowhere close to worth it over what I currently have. I'm skipping Titan without a doubt.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Hmm, I didn`t think of that. Never tried FXAA before but I heard different opinons about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that will net us 28FPS at best if using FXAA/SMAA? LOL I`m still shocked


That depends. I'm not sure which area HHW benchmarked but if it was the opening sequence in the rain, the numbers will be crazy low. I've played through about 4 hours of the game and I can't find another area which is that demanding.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Highly disappointed with what I'm seeing so far. The previews made OCing out to be fairly unrestricted but according to these reviews its really no better (and in some ways even worse) than what we've seen with the 680's! 106% power target is all? What happened to the 200% I was hearing about? This card is just as locked down as the rest of Kepler making water cooling again superfluous. I was hoping for a heck of a lot more performance than this for my $2k...


why do people think a chip this size would be some oc beast?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> agreed. Would you be doing a review of AMD's new memory manager driver when its released. AMD says it would address issues with any DX11 / DX10 games , if any. Surprisingly Crysis 3 frametimes are not bad on HD 7970 ghz edition which is a DX11 title. so it affects few titles. But its terribly embarassing given they were GAMING EVOLVED titles.


FEW titles? More like "most" titles that I have seen graphs for. With those being AMD-sponsored titles to boot, that's embarassing to have such poor frametimes on them too. The Radeon 79xx series has sold and continues to sell slowly for a reason... hence all these huge price drops and game promotions to try to buoy sales.


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Again.
> 
> You're all missing the point.
> 
> GTX Titan is not for single GPU use. It's for SLI and multimonitor use. Nothing can touch GTX Titan SLI In performance and that's what's important.
> 
> The only comparison that means anything here is GTX 690 vs GTX Titan SLI and GTX Titan SLI will win every time. Sure the price is totally ridiculous but that doesnt matter when you have uncompromised performance.


u serious?? you mean you can't enjoy your 1000 dollar card by itself? you have to go out and buy 2?

i guess the first 1000 is just for fun


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chropose*
> 
> Will GTX 780 be faster or slower than GTX Titan?


780 is shaping up to be GK114 with 19xx cuda cores and the same 256 bit bus. Its bad business sense to use gk110 in the 780.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> why do people think a chip this size would be some oc beast?


Because that's what the previews were hinting.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Highly disappointed with what I'm seeing so far. The previews made OCing out to be fairly unrestricted but according to these reviews its really no better (and in some ways even worse) than what we've seen with the 680's! 106% power target is all? What happened to the 200% I was hearing about? This card is just as locked down as the rest of Kepler making water cooling again superfluous. I was hoping for a heck of a lot more performance than this for my $2k...
> 
> 
> 
> Patience, we'll have to leave our hopes with BIOS modders.
Click to expand...

the thought of accidentally bricking a $900 GPU is frightening to me, I'm not rolling in $$$.
gonna have to get approval or side hustle on and keep it from the lady of the house.









but a modded BIOS is coming and I'm sure I'll be tempted..







even if it's the 780 and not Titan for me.


----------



## Sheza

So everywhere I go it looks like the 7970 Ghz edition is way better than the 670 and 680 which are pretty much more expensive than it anyway? I'm an Nvidia fan but at the end of the day if the GTX 680 is that far behind and that much more expensive...


----------



## chropose

Thanks for the thread.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Highly disappointed with what I'm seeing so far. The previews made OCing out to be fairly unrestricted but according to these reviews its really no better (and in some ways even worse) than what we've seen with the 680's! 106% power target is all? What happened to the 200% I was hearing about? This card is just as locked down as the rest of Kepler making water cooling again superfluous. I was hoping for a heck of a lot more performance than this for my $2k...


Agreed.

Honestly very deceiving how Nvidia marketed the card. All these things about voltage unlocking and whatnot and new GPU 2.0.. yet they STILL restrict overclocking, not by voltage this time, but by the 106% power target.

Makes me think of those AOC (I think that's the name) monitors that advertised no bezel and even the pics shows edge to edge display, yet the monitor still had a bezel, just not made out of plastic.

Oh well.. here's hoping someone is able to remove that 106% power draw limit.

*****

What is actually more surprising than anything..

Is that just about EVERY SINGLE performance chart shows that the 7970 is a better card than the 680.. almost hands down.. Makes the 7970 look like an awesome alternative to the TITAN.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chropose*
> 
> Thanks for the thread.


great minds think alike...


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Highly disappointed with what I'm seeing so far. The previews made OCing out to be fairly unrestricted but according to these reviews its really no better (and in some ways even worse) than what we've seen with the 680's! 106% power target is all? What happened to the 200% I was hearing about? This card is just as locked down as the rest of Kepler making water cooling again superfluous. I was hoping for a heck of a lot more performance than this for my $2k...


You and me both, pal. I have been ready to pull the trigger, despite my better judgement, but now I will just wait and see where the chips fall with Tri Titan Sli


----------



## Cloudfire777

So to conclude the GTX Titan against other top contenders:

1200p:
7970GHz (Titan is 35% faster)
7970GHz CF (Titan is 4% faster)

GTX 680 (Titan is 33% faster)
GTX 680 SLI (Titan is 8% slower)

GTX 690 (Titan is 5% slower)
GTX 690 SLI (Titan is 19% slower)

1600p:
7970GHz (Titan is 35% faster)
7970GHz CF (Titan is 13% slower)

GTX 680 (Titan is 43% faster)
GTX 680 SLI (Titan is 14% slower)

GTX 690 (Titan is 12% slower)
GTX 690 SLI (Titan is 34% slower)

5760x1080:
7970GHz (Titan is 25% faster)
7970GHz CF (Titan is 15% slower)

GTX 680 (Titan is 45% faster)
GTX 680 SLI (Titan is 12% slower)

GTX 690 (Titan is 8% slower)
GTX 690 SLI (Titan is 28% slower)


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheza*
> 
> So everywhere I go it looks like the 7970 Ghz edition is way better than the 670 and 680 which are pretty much more expensive than it anyway? I'm an Nvidia fan but at the end of the day if the GTX 680 is that far behind and that much more expensive...


There's more than meets the eye: the 7970 has horrifically bad frametimes resulting in a lack of smoothness even at slightly higher framerates, among other issues in general with AMD. SLI from nVidia also tends to be better-supported than CrossFire. The GTX 6-series has sold far better than the AMD Radeon 79xx series for a reason... and that reason is support & drivers, encompassing all it does (frametimes, overall performance & compatibility, frequent & faster driver updates, good multi-card use, etc.).


----------



## Gingertechy

The question is to pick the Titan over the 690 for 1920x1200 monitor gaming...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Where are those numbers from Cloudfire? Just curious.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Again.
> 
> You're all missing the point.
> 
> GTX Titan is not for single GPU use. It's for SLI and multimonitor use. Nothing can touch GTX Titan SLI In performance and that's what's important.
> 
> The only comparison that means anything here is GTX 690 vs GTX Titan SLI and GTX Titan SLI will win every time. Sure the price is totally ridiculous but that doesnt matter when you have uncompromised performance.


Uh what? Go look at tpus sli snd tri review. 3 way 7970 > 2 way titan while being 45% cheaper. I think the majority of you are turninh a blind eye to the fact that this card doesnt give you the performance for the price

Im very interested in comparing my 1300 core hawks to an overclocked titan


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gingertechy*
> 
> The question is to pick the Titan over the 690 for 1920x1200 monitor gaming...


NO! 690 is way better if you're going to use just one card with one monitor.


----------



## Sheza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> There's more than meets the eye: the 7970 has horrifically bad frametimes resulting in a lack of smoothness even at slightly higher framerates, among other issues in general with AMD. SLI from nVidia also tends to be better-supported than CrossFire. The GTX 6-series has sold far better than the AMD Radeon 79xx series for a reason... and that reason is support & drivers, encompassing all it does (frametimes, overall performance & compatibility, frequent & faster driver updates, good multi-card use, etc.).


Oh, so would a 670 still be a good choice for £300 - £350?

To be honest I was thinking the same, the Nvidia drivers etc are way better than AMD.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Uh what? Go look at tpus sli snd tri review. 3 way 7970 > 2 way titan while being 45% cheaper. I think the majority of you are turninh a blind eye to the fact that this card doesnt give you the performance for the price


I agree. I'm really disappointed in the SLI performance. I saw one graph where SLI Titans were only about 7fps faster than CF 7970's. Hell, I have CF 7970's right now! It would make much more sense to just add a third and be done with it...


----------



## ejb222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way, but you aren't the target for this card.
> 
> In my current build, Muzzle Flash, I've spend as much money on "bling" and "flash" than I have just on raw technology.
> 
> To some, there is more than just "performance per dollar" ratios.
> 
> I'm not saying this is the end all card, but seriously, I'd love to see how 3 or 4 of these cards stack up when water cooler and over clocked. The 690 doesn't do well for OC'ing. It OC's, but not much. I have a suspicion that this card will be much easier to OC than a 690 ... not to mention not having issues with drivers and SLI optimization when you just use a single card. Not to mention, all the reports are saying that it doesn't sound like a jet engine taking off when at load, unlike a GTX 690.
> 
> As far as anything from AMD, well, for games, there might be better, but then again, ONE of my GTX 580's kicks the ever loving snot out of the top of the line AMD card as far as [email protected] goes. I'm pretty sure, since Stanford has already white listed the Titian, it will utterly destroy anything from AMD, and when properly OC'd, even the GTX 690.
> 
> No, this card isn't for everyone, especially those who only look at "performance per dollar" ratios, but that doesn't mean it doesn't have it's target market. You just aren't in that market.


You're right...the target for this card is someone who will grossly overpay by $500 to say they have the fastest card on the planet which is only marginally faster then other cards half its price. Go for it buddy. Have at it. You now own a $500 video card with about $500 worth of unused VRAM and a nice cooler


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Shows you just how much Card you're getting with a 7970 for such an amazing price.
> 
> _Though, it should be lower and we should have had 8K cards by now._
> 
> Why should you have to overclock a $1000 GPU for it to perform like a $1000 GPU should?


Not to mention these never settle bundles that amd keeps rolling out with. I might have to get a 2nd 7970 so i can get crysis 3 and bioshock for free with it.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheza*
> 
> Oh, so would a 670 still be a good choice for £300 - £350?
> 
> To be honest I was thinking the same, the Nvidia drivers etc are way better than AMD.


Having owned and used both, I ended up settling with a GTX 670 Gigabyte WindForce 3 highly oc'd for my rig. So, in my opinion, obviously yes, but I'm sure you'll be hearing from a flood of people any second now defending their respective preferred brands.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gingertechy*
> 
> The question is to pick the Titan over the 690 for 1920x1200 monitor gaming...


As stated earlier, the 690 frame latency is much higher than the Titans. The Titan will likely feel smoother even if it is getting 10%-15% less FPS. This is something the majority of reviews fail to ever mention, and lots of people aren't even aware about. SLI/CF setups push high FPS, but remember that the smoothness will be less. Titan dominates frame latency...










Go with the Titan. Less power use, less heat, more future-proof, and you probably won't notice the performance difference due to frame latency and microstuttering. Too many people look at sheer FPS and think "omg more is better!". It's simply not true anymore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> NO! 690 is way better if you're going to use just one card with one monitor.


Sorry, going to disagree. HardwareCanuck's already posted here and said the Titan's frame latency more than makes up for the FPS loss.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Where are those numbers from Cloudfire? Just curious.


Techpowerup`s review
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan_SLI/22.html


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Increasing the voltage of any piece of hardware will greatly reduce it's lifespan... but your talking about turning 15 years into 5-10 years. It doesn't really matter, by the time it dies you probably have sold it, and the person you sold it to has probably sold it too... and no one wants it anymore.


The worst part is, you can't get over 1.2v or 265w tdp. So say bye bye to those 1200mhz Overclocks, no way titan stays below 265w when gaming at 1200, you will get downclocked immediately.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> NO! 690 is way better if you're going to use just one card with one monitor.


Judging by the frametimes, Titan delivers a much smoother gaming experience than the 690 or the 7970. I'd happy trade 15% performance for smoother fps.


----------



## villain

Titan faster than 3x 7970 GHz

Is it just me or does this look off?


----------



## xoleras

I said this before and i'll state it again: Nvidia won me over this round and I love my lightning 680 sli setup. The titan is undoubtedly an amazing GPU but the price is completely stupid -- even overclocked it cannot beat a GTX 690 and this is very relevant because IT IS THE SAME PRICE! Sorry, the additional VRAM is worthless and is not a means to justify the price.

If it were 100$-200$ cheaper, this would be a much more appetizing card. As is, there is absolutely no incentive for me to trade in my lightning 680s for a single Titan -- the 690 is 15% faster than the Titan, and my Lightnings are 15% faster than the 690. Why downgrade for 1000$? Come on, that price is absurd.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I guess AMD was pretty confident afterall in the fact that they wouldn't need anything else to compete with Titan before the end of the year. At $400 the 7970 is awfully close to the $1000 Titan in a lot of benchmarks. Whats even worse is that SLI Titans aren't really mopping the floor with CF 7970's either. Dammit, I want to rebuild my rig but I don't want to just throw $2k away....


----------



## Noctizzle

http://www.scan.co.uk/shop/computer-hardware/all/gpu-nvidia/geforce-gtx-titan-pci-e-30-(2688-cores)

costs 130-200£ more than 2x 7970's







. also 130£ more than a 7990

Still, A BEAST for a single card!


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> As stated earlier, the 690 frame latency is much higher than the Titans. The Titan will likely feel smoother even if it is getting 10%-15% less FPS. This is something the majority of reviews fail to ever mention, and lots of people aren't even aware about. SLI/CF setups push high FPS, but remember that the smoothness will be less. Titan dominates frame latency...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go with the Titan. Less power use, less heat, more future-proof, and you probably won't notice the performance difference due to frame latency and microstuttering.


But is the Frames per mil second difference above really that noticeable to a human eye?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Judging by the frametimes, Titan delivers a much smoother gaming experience than the 690 or the 7970. I'd happy trade 15% performance for smoother fps.


Never have and never will give a single crap about frame times. Absolutely rubbish statistic. I want FPS...


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gingertechy*
> 
> The question is to pick the Titan over the 690 for 1920x1200 monitor gaming...


At 1200p the Titan is only 5% slower than a GTX 690. Combine that with the latency issue with 690 like Murlock shows you, the Titan is the better choice. Its also quieter and have 50W less TDP


----------



## SKYMTL

Ack! I can't keep up with the posts!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> agreed. Would you be doing a review of AMD's new memory manager driver when its released. AMD says it would address issues with any DX11 / DX10 games , if any. Surprisingly Crysis 3 frametimes are not bad on HD 7970 ghz edition which is a DX11 title. so it affects few titles. But its terribly embarassing given they were GAMING EVOLVED titles.


I'd be more than willing to test anything that AMD has which improves latencies. This is actually the first I've heard of a "memory manager driver" but heck, anything would be better than what they have now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Highly disappointed with what I'm seeing so far. The previews made OCing out to be fairly unrestricted but according to these reviews its really no better (and in some ways even worse) than what we've seen with the 680's! 106% power target is all? What happened to the 200% I was hearing about? This card is just as locked down as the rest of Kepler making water cooling again superfluous. I was hoping for a heck of a lot more performance than this for my $2k...


I am not sure who said the TITAN was unrestricted. Personally, I think its overclocking to be quite good but severely capped. Remember, its default boost clock is 876MHz and it typically boosts to 966MHz or thereabouts. Getting to ~1050MHz as an overclock isn't all that bad!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Because that's what the previews were hinting.


Guru3d stated 1170Mhz core turns out to be 1000Mhz core with a boost clock.
Boost is not overclock!

It is like saying intel turbo is a constant overclock cause it is not, disappointing.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I agree. I'm really disappointed in the SLI performance. I saw one graph where SLI Titans were only about 7fps faster than CF 7970's. Hell, I have CF 7970's right now! It would make much more sense to just add a third and be done with it...


Please, I beg you, don't buy titans, they aren't worth it!

Lol

On a serious note, it looks like the titans have under performed quite dramatically. Looks like I'll be buying car parts and not titans with my refund.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> Titan faster than 3x 7970 GHz
> 
> Is it just me or does this look off?


it possable depends on what program code they are using to test


----------



## Aparition

That is one sweet card! Very highly crafted!
Not convinced with the performance though. I was really hoping it would be closer to GTX690 and scale better in SLI.
That was what I was excited about, excellent GPU scaling. It is still a great card for someone just starting out in multi-monitor though. A card like this is just fun to have.

However I do LOVE how much you can tweak this thing. Temp limits just sounds amazing!
If you don't need %100 of the card you could temp limit to 60'c and still have huge amounts of performance.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> As stated earlier, the 690 frame latency is much higher than the Titans. The Titan will likely feel smoother even if it is getting 10%-15% less FPS. This is something the majority of reviews fail to ever mention, and lots of people aren't even aware about. SLI/CF setups push high FPS, but remember that the smoothness will be less. Titan dominates frame latency...
> 
> Go with the Titan. Less power use, less heat, more future-proof, and you probably won't notice the performance difference due to frame latency and microstuttering. Too many people look at sheer FPS and think "omg more is better!". It's simply not true anymore.
> Sorry, going to disagree. HardwareCanuck's already posted here and said the Titan's frame latency more than makes up for the FPS loss.


I agree 100% with this. I'd much, much rather have 60 smooth fps than 75 stuttery fps.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> But is the Frames per mil second difference above really that noticeable to a human eye?


If it was ONLY one millisecond, then there wouldn't be any difference.

HOWEVER, look at the GTX 690 in that chart. It took OVER 140ms to render some frames and THAT will certainly be viewable to anyone.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> Titan faster than 3x 7970 GHz
> 
> Is it just me or does this look off?


1 hd7970 faster than 3 it is scaling issue in that game not that hard to spot no.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm hoping that we will see less restrictions from some of the AIB's but I doubt it reading Guru's review. What happened to all this rubbish about OCing being dependent on temperature? That gave me hope that us water coolers would be able to stretch Titan's legs. But if its based on power draw it won't matter how cool we keep them. This just sucks.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> If it was ONLY one millisecond, then there wouldn't be any difference.
> 
> HOWEVER, look at the GTX 690 in that chart. It took OVER 140ms to render some frames and THAT will certainly be viewable to anyone.


1 second = 1000 milliseconds
You really think that 140ms would make a difference?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Because that's what the previews were hinting.


The previews were hinting at perhaps more turbo/voltage control, but anything that implied Titan would OC better, in absolute terms, than a GTX 680 should not have been believable.

Giant dies do not clock as well as smaller ones on the same process.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Uh what? Go look at tpus sli snd tri review. 3 way 7970 > 2 way titan while being 45% cheaper. I think the majority of you are turninh a blind eye to the fact that this card doesnt give you the performance for the price


No one remotely expected it to.

This is not a value card, it's simply the fastest single GPU you can buy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> But is the Frames per mil second difference above really that noticeable to a human eye?


Those 100ms+ spikes certainly will be.


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> Ack! I can't keep up with the posts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be more than willing to test anything that AMD has which improves latencies. This is actually the first I've heard of a "memory manager driver" but heck, anything would be better than what they have now.


AMD has communicated about the new memory manager driver to TR when they did the frame latency article. TR published that information.

on your max payne 3 numbers at 2560 x 1600 HD 7970 Ghz struggles whereas at 5760 x 1080 it does very well. Also you do not clearly explain what settings are used at 5760 x 1080 and 2560 x 1600. It cannot be that HD 7970 Ghz performs faster at 5760 x 1080 than it does at 2560 x 1600 with the same settings.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/59785-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-6gb-performance-review-14.html


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Judging by the frametimes, Titan delivers a much smoother gaming experience than the 690 or the 7970. I'd happy trade 15% performance for smoother fps.


We really need to make this concept more aware, almost no reviewers even measured it and I was glad to see HardwareCanuck's results. It's something that's been happening for the last few generations, yet no one seems to take it into consideration. This thread is FILLED with people that don't understand frame latency and think the 690 is going to be smoother/better. Even a lot of the professional reviewers don't take this into consideration.

If you had two identical computers, and the titan was getting 50FPS on one, and the GTX 690 was getting 60FPS on the other. Chances are the Titan build would still look and feel smoother.

Remember back when Input lag on monitors wasn't ever recorded? Everyone who never experienced it claimed it didn't exist, and I remember people were actually exchanging monitors thinking they were faulty. Now it's widespread knowledge, and that really needs to happen with frame latency...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> 1 second = 1000 milliseconds
> You really think that 140ms would make a difference?


Uh.. yeah. There's people that won't even game on monitors with over 30ms of input lag.

140ms is a lot. By the way, the guy that reply to you is the guy that works at HardwareCanucks... He's had hands on with the card. He's likely seen both cards render the same thing, side by side.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Never have and never will give a single crap about frame times. Absolutely rubbish statistic. I want FPS...


I don't think you understand what it causes? It will make your 70FPS seem like 60FPS, 60FPS seem like 50FPS, and so on. It's one of the main reason why there are people that refuse to go to SLI/CF setups. All that matters is how smooth it feels (unless your trying to break records or benchmark highest possible FPS...). If you can get 70 FPS on a 690 but it's more stuttery then 60FPS on a Titan, whats the point?

Just buy the 2x Titans!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> If it was ONLY one millisecond, then there wouldn't be any difference.
> 
> HOWEVER, look at the GTX 690 in that chart. It took OVER 140ms to render some frames and THAT will certainly be viewable to anyone.


My question about all of this stupid frame time stuff is if it really is taking 140ms to render frames how on earth can the average frames per second be so high??? I have two 7970's in CF and have been told that my setup is apparently a stuttering mess which comes as a surprise to me because I've never seen any stutter from it at all except in FC3. I think frame times are the most overblown and sensationalistic stat to come along in a while...


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> 1 second = 1000 milliseconds
> You really think that 140ms would make a difference?


Of course as you have to render the other 23 frames in 860 remaining ms to get a moving image.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> 1 second = 1000 milliseconds
> You really think that 140ms would make a difference?


It takes less than 100ms to blink your eyes. You can't see that?

140ms is the equivalent of the frame rate dropping to ~7 fps.

The GTX 690 is freezing up/stuttering every 10-15 seconds in that test.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> My question about all of this stupid frame time stuff is if it really is taking 140ms to render frames how on earth can the average frames per second be so high???


Because there are thousands of other frames that are only taking ~20ms to render.

I can still drive from Missouri to New York at an average speed of 60mph, even with several rest stops mixed in, and I damn well perceived the rest stops.

You don't want rest stops in your frame rates.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> As stated earlier, the 690 frame latency is much higher than the Titans. The Titan will likely feel smoother even if it is getting 10%-15% less FPS. This is something the majority of reviews fail to ever mention, and lots of people aren't even aware about. SLI/CF setups push high FPS, but remember that the smoothness will be less. Titan dominates frame latency...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go with the Titan. Less power use, less heat, more future-proof, and you probably won't notice the performance difference due to frame latency and microstuttering. Too many people look at sheer FPS and think "omg more is better!". It's simply not true anymore.
> Sorry, going to disagree. HardwareCanuck's already posted here and said the Titan's frame latency more than makes up for the FPS loss.


These were cherry picked from their tests. Also they were in games that i don't play. And im on an IPS monitor so if it takes 14ms, meh.

I've SLi'd GTX 280's before and couldn't tell at all. I think i'll be fine with me 690.


----------



## Doxy

So when will it actually release, not pre-order ? feb 25th?
Cause so far EVGA site was the only one who put their x3 Titans for pre-order =)
Im talking about sites like newegg, ncix, etc.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6774/nvidias-geforce-gtx-titan-part-2-titans-performance-unveiled/2
> 
> So titan can't really overclock? I mean it can boost to a degree be u can't actually set an oc?


Ya this pretty much kills the card IMO. 1000$ for 25-50% more perf than 680/7970. With limited NO OC, while the 7970 OCs to the moon. I am really not impressed. The market is being steered in a disturbing direction by Nvidia. Large Die gtx 580 = 500$, Large Die Titan = 1000$. I would understand a mark up but 100% price increase is robbery.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> If it was ONLY one millisecond, then there wouldn't be any difference.
> 
> HOWEVER, look at the GTX 690 in that chart. It took OVER 140ms to render some frames and THAT will certainly be viewable to anyone.


Those 2 frames that took 140 ms to render happens to my gtx 680 somtimes. I don't see that as being useful.

All those graphs look like they represent the harlem shake anyways.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> The previews were hinting at perhaps more turbo/voltage control, but anything that implied Titan would OC better, in absolute terms, than a GTX 680 should not have been believable.
> 
> Giant dies do not clock as well as smaller ones on the same process.
> No one remotely expected it to.
> 
> This is not a value card, it's simply the fastest single GPU you can buy.
> Those 100ms+ spikes certainly will be.


Go read through the preview thread. You would be surprised how many people put titan on a high horse.

Don't get me wrong, I debated it.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Ya this pretty much kills the card IMO. 1000$ for 25-50% more perf than 680/7970. With limited NO OC, while *the 7970 OCs to the moon*. I am really not impressed. The market is being steered in a disturbing direction by Nvidia. Large Die gtx 580 = 500$, Large Die Titan = 1000$. I would understand a mark up but 100% price increase is robbery.


hyperbole noted. though I agree with your overall stance on the matter.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> 1 second = 1000 milliseconds
> You really think that 140ms would make a difference?


You certainly will.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> AMD has communicated about the new memory manager driver to TR when they did the frame latency article. TR published that information.
> 
> on your max payne 3 numbers at 2560 x 1600 HD 7970 Ghz struggles whereas at 5760 x 1080 it does very well. Also you do not clearly explain what settings are used at 5760 x 1080 and 2560 x 1600. It cannot be that HD 7970 Ghz performs faster at 5760 x 1080 than it does at 2560 x 1600 with the same settings.
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/59785-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-6gb-performance-review-14.html


The numbers are quite accurate. I am not sure why but I double and triple checked them and the HD 7970 does indeed work better in Max Payne 3 when using Eyefinity. It could be that there are perf issues at some resolutions (2560 in this case) while at others, perf returns to normal.

I've reached out to AMD about this exact occurrence but have yet to hear back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> My question about all of this stupid frame time stuff is if it really is taking 140ms to render frames how on earth can the average frames per second be so high??? I have two 7970's in CF and have been told that my setup is apparently a stuttering mess which comes as a surprise to me because I've never seen any stutter from it at all except in FC3. I think frame times are the most overblown and sensationalistic stat to come along in a while...


I thought the exact same thing as you, until I actually started logging frametimes alongside times when a saw noticeable judder. They lined up almost perfectly.

The 140ms I was referring to is only a small number of frames, hence why they have so little impact upon framerates. However, even those few instances can completely ruin an otherwise fluid gameplay experience.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Go read through the preview thread. You would be surprised how many people put titan on a high horse.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I debated it.


I was 100% in buying it until i saw that OC'd it still didn't beat the 690.


----------



## ekg84

Beautifully made card, but looking at all these numbers IMO nvidia will have to drop msrp within a month down to $800-850, Lower frame latency is good and all but majority of people are after higher average FPS, and when it comes to FPS Titan didnt exactly demosish cheaper GTX 680 sli / 7970 CFX setups. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Rookie1337

So is this indicative of the next line of GPUs from Nvidia? IE...the 760 being near or as fast as the 680 now?

So wish I had 1k or more to throw around for awesome parts.


----------



## ejb222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> These were cherry picked from their tests. Also they were in games that i don't play. And im on an IPS monitor so if it takes 14ms, meh.
> 
> I've SLi'd GTX 280's before and couldn't tell at all. I think i'll be fine with me 690.


not only that...but the 10-40 ms average latency is impossible to notice. I guarantee you that you could not see the 140ms delay. That chart is useless. If the card was averageing 150ms delay...then we would have something to talk about.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> My question about all of this stupid frame time stuff is if it really is taking 140ms to render frames how on earth can the average frames per second be so high??? I have two 7970's in CF and have been told that my setup is apparently a stuttering mess which comes as a surprise to me because I've never seen any stutter from it at all except in FC3. I think frame times are the most overblown and sensationalistic stat to come along in a while...


It may be your eyes. I know people IRL that cannot see it, and others that simply won't play on a machine with it.

If you do buy Titans. Install a single titan and play some games, i'm sure you'll see/feel the difference.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> not only that...but the 10-40 ms average latency is impossible to notice. I guarantee you that you could not see the 140ms delay. That chart is useless. If the card was averageing 150ms delay...then we would have something to talk about.


You can definitely "feel" 10-40ms delays, and without a doubt 150ms delays. It's just like monitor input lag, you can't see it but you can definitely feel it. Play on a CRT with 0ms input lag. Then play on a IPS panel with 40ms delay. If you can't feel the difference then I don't know what to say.

Prime example is Majin SSJ Eric. He just said people have said his system stutters, but he can't see it anymore because he likely has forgotten what it's like on a single GPU. There's also people that simply aren't as sensitive to this stuff as others.


----------



## Cloudfire777

There is something wrong with Anandtech`s overclocking article. Its correct that 4% higher TDP is the limit but Anandtech says the limit is 1019MHz.



Someone got 1097MHz on theTitan with 1162mV instead of 1200mV


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> hyperbole noted. though I agree with your overall stance on the matter.


Well a 40% oc with 7970 @1300 vs <17% oc titan @1019(highest allowed boost at 1.2v)

Definitely a hyperbole but it is deserved


----------



## Gingertechy

So a GTX Titan even though it has less performance then a GTX 690 is better because it will feel smoother? I am gaming on a Dell 2412m with a HD 5770 1gb atm and is not cutting it. I want to do the Skyrim 100 mods to make it look amazing.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> It takes less than 100ms to blink your eyes. You can't see that?
> 
> 140ms is the equivalent of the frame rate dropping to ~7 fps.
> 
> The GTX 690 is freezing up/stuttering every 10-15 seconds in that test.
> Because there are thousands of other frames that are only taking ~20ms to render.
> 
> I can still drive from Missouri to New York at an average speed of 60mph, even with several rest stops mixed in, and I damn well perceived the rest stops.
> 
> You don't want rest stops in your frame rates.


140 ms equals 14% of a second or 1000 mil seconds

Edit: really not sure where you are getting your math on 7 fps drop and what baseline you are using?


----------



## 2010rig

Not sure if this has been addressed yet, I hope it HAS.

Titan is MUCH MORE than just the Fastest Single GPU GAMING card.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Highly disappointed with what I'm seeing so far. The previews made OCing out to be fairly unrestricted but according to these reviews its really no better (and in some ways even worse) than what we've seen with the 680's! 106% power target is all? What happened to the 200% I was hearing about? This card is just as locked down as the rest of Kepler making water cooling again superfluous. I was hoping for a heck of a lot more performance than this for my $2k...


Pretty much exactly how I feel. They made it sound like this would be a great overclocker. IMO they should have named this the GTX 780 & released it @ about €600.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> FEW titles? More like "most" titles that I have seen graphs for. With those being AMD-sponsored titles to boot, that's embarassing to have such poor frametimes on them too. The Radeon 79xx series has sold and continues to sell slowly for a reason... hence all these huge price drops and game promotions to try to buoy sales.


I know it's ridiculous. AMD have been improving the drivers a lot recently but they have a LONG way to go. In fairness though, the 79XX series is not selling slowly and price drops are normal for a card which has been out for 14 months now. (roughly, I picked mine up in January 2012 and they were out for a month or 2 before I got mine)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> So to conclude the GTX Titan against other top contenders:
> 
> 1200p:
> 7970GHz (Titan is 35% faster)
> 7970GHz CF (Titan is 4% faster)
> 
> GTX 680 (Titan is 33% faster)
> GTX 680 SLI (Titan is 8% slower)
> 
> GTX 690 (Titan is 5% slower)
> GTX 690 SLI (Titan is 19% slower)
> 
> 1600p:
> 7970GHz (Titan is 35% faster)
> *7970GHz CF (Titan is 13% slower)*
> 
> GTX 680 (Titan is 43% faster)
> *GTX 680 SLI (Titan is 14% slower)*
> 
> GTX 690 (Titan is 12% slower)
> *GTX 690 SLI (Titan is 34% slower)*
> 
> 5760x1080:
> 7970GHz (Titan is 25% faster)
> *7970GHz CF (Titan is 15% slower)*
> 
> GTX 680 (Titan is 45% faster)
> *GTX 680 SLI (Titan is 12% slower)*
> 
> GTX 690 (Titan is 8% slower)
> GTX 690 SLI (Titan is 28% slower)


So much for it being better for higher resolutions. You could run 3x 680s or 7970s for the same price.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheza*
> 
> Oh, so would a 670 still be a good choice for £300 - £350?
> 
> To be honest I was thinking the same, the Nvidia drivers etc are way better than AMD.


Yeah it's a good card no doubt.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gingertechy*
> 
> So a GTX Titan even though it has less performance then a GTX 690 is better because it will feel smoother? I am gaming on a Dell 2412m with a HD 5770 1gb atm and is not cutting it. I want to do the Skyrim 100 mods to make it look amazing.


Titan beats GTX 690 in Skyrim
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan/22.html

I`m pretty sure those 6GB of GDDR5 you get on Titan is gonna help you a lot with all the resource heavy mods too


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> There is something wrong with Anandtech`s overclocking article. Its correct that 4% higher TDP is the limit but Anandtech says the limit is 1019MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone got 1097MHz on theTitan with 1162mV instead of 1200mV


Guru explains it a bit better. You can set it in precision all you want, but titan *requires* [email protected] anything 1019 and higher and will just tdp throttle down to 1019 anyway.

Its a joke really.


----------



## ceteris

LOL looks like Kotaku reviewed the card too!

http://kotaku.com/5985908/benchmarking-fun-with-the-gtx-titan-nvidias-most-advanced-video-card

The reviewer didn't even bother to put other cards up for comparison or his system specs though.


----------



## Doxy

got lucky and soted it going for pre-order @ ncix


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> 1 second = 1000 milliseconds
> You really think that 140ms would make a difference?


Yes, it would. You would notice a frame-time inconsistency like that happening every second or so. The higher resolution frame-times are more telling when you see the other cards starting to hitch more frequently and the TITAN is still seemingly smooth.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doxy*
> 
> got lucky and soted it going for pre-order @ ncix


Ouch . those taxes..did you get lucky once or thrice?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doxy*
> 
> got lucky and soted it going for pre-order @ ncix


Did you really just spend 1210 usd on a Titan?


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Not sure if this has been addressed yet, I hope it HAS.
> 
> Titan is MUCH MORE than just the Fastest Single GPU GAMING card.


thats amazing except for this



SOURCE


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Doxy*
> 
> got lucky and soted it going for pre-order @ ncix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really just spend 1210 usd on a Titan?
Click to expand...

IKR...








MUST BE NICE.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> There is something wrong with Anandtech`s overclocking article. Its correct that 4% higher TDP is the limit but Anandtech says the limit is 1019MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone got 1097MHz on theTitan with 1162mV instead of 1200mV


That's before boost. 1019 will boost to like 1170 or so.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doxy*
> 
> got lucky and soted it going for pre-order @ ncix


Yeah I COULD'VE too but they don't take Discover! I'm so pissed. Seriously. Wish to hell my Visa had enough room on it


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Highly disappointed with what I'm seeing so far. The previews made OCing out to be fairly unrestricted but according to these reviews its really no better (and in some ways even worse) than what we've seen with the 680's! 106% power target is all? What happened to the 200% I was hearing about? This card is just as locked down as the rest of Kepler making water cooling again superfluous. I was hoping for a heck of a lot more performance than this for my $2k...


Same thing here. Really disappointed with those reviews. Despite what some ''reviewers'' are saying about AMD (cough Skymtl cough), my Quad-Fire 4X 7970 is working so well at 7680X1600 with Radeon Pro and latest beta drivers, I'm not sure I want to go with 4X Titans anymore... Maybe if those ''reviewers'' would bench with those latest drivers and Radeon Pro, they would be surprised...

Like every Nvidia launch in the last 2 years, there is alot of hype, secrets, crazy NDA rules, reported NDA, etc, but in the end, we get only a small increase in performance, and not at all what the hype machine and Nvidia viral marketing was making us anticipate.

Well. Will probably buy 2 Titans to put in my 2nd computer at home. Sad panda.


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Did you really just spend 1210 usd on a Titan?


Need the green to join Team Green!


----------



## Avonosac

TPU should be ashamed for the CPU bottleneck they introduced into the titan SLI review. This is a disgrace to anyone who knows what is going to happen in most of the games in their test suite, with multi-gpu setups.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceteris*
> 
> LOL looks like Kotaku reviewed the card too!
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5985908/benchmarking-fun-with-the-gtx-titan-nvidias-most-advanced-video-card
> 
> The reviewer didn't even bother to put other cards up for comparison or his system specs though.




Looking at that score, a high OC 680 or 7970 will more or less match a titan. Hopefully it's just a driver issue.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> That's before boost. 1019 will boost to like 1170 or so.


No it won't. 1019 is the Max. There is no "boost" after 1019. As I said before, you can set anything into precision you want, but as soon as any demanding game starts, you will hit 265w tdp limit @ 1.2v/1019 and it will down clock you.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> TPU should be ashamed for the CPU bottleneck they introduced into the titan SLI review. This is a disgrace to anyone who knows what is going to happen in most of the games in their test suite, with multi-gpu setups.


Yes I agree. Tpus review is hogwash unfortunately.


----------



## Votkrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alabrand*
> 
> Where did you buy it for so cheap? Most other stores have it for 9099 SEK


Proshop


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Did you really just spend 1210 usd on a Titan?


Welcome to Canada: where the weather is deathly cold, the women are hot and the tax man shanks you every day....


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> Welcome to Canada: where the weather is deathly cold, the women are hot and the tax man shanks you every day....


You got the healthcare you want though


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yeah I COULD'VE too but they don't take Discover! I'm so pissed. Seriously. Wish to hell my Visa had enough room on it


PayPal billmelater.

That is the answer.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Did you really just spend 1210 usd on a Titan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Canada: where the weather is deathly cold, the women are hot and the tax man shanks you every day....
Click to expand...

lackadaisical municipal laws...


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> Welcome to Canada: where the weather is deathly cold, the women are hot and the tax man shanks you every day....


HST! HST! HST!

i remember when i only had to pay 5 percent tax at NCIX...


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Guru explains it a bit better. You can set it in precision all you want, but titan *requires* [email protected] anything 1019 and higher and will just tdp throttle down to 1019 anyway.


Its a lot more complicated than it seems. Its not like Anandtech posted in the article at all. So either they did it wrong or they are spreading lies.

OverclockersClub got the Titan up to a whopping 1150MHz for 1 HOUR of Unigine Heaven
Quote:


> *GPU Boost gives the end user some basic overclocking right out of the box, but manual overclocking can prove even more fruitful. NVIDIA stated it was seeing up to 1100MHz on the core in its testing; a level I was able to reach and exceed at between 1124 and 1150MHz depending on the application*. Memory overclocking came in just over 1600MHz at 1625MHz. Both reasonable overclocks that drives the GTX Titan's performance ever closer to that of the GTX 690. To allow the enthusiast to try for even more clock speed, the GTX Titan does support overvolting the GPU core within reason at 1200mv. Enabling the overvoltage control entails acknowledging that the overvoltage level will damage the GPU. Short and sweet, and to the point.




http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/nvidia_geforce_gtx_titan_gaming/16.htm


----------



## mam72

This card is a bit over priced so I think it is worth skipping. I mean £830 on a card is silly, if it was in the £500 region I would have bought it.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceteris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Did you really just spend 1210 usd on a Titan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need the green to join Team Green!
Click to expand...

Could've spent much less green on a 660Ti SLI setup, or even 670 SLI to get into the green team.

You have the right to spend your money on whatever you want, but I also have the right to remind you of all the money you wasted doing so.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Same thing here. Really disappointed with those reviews. Despite what some ''reviewers'' are saying about AMD, my Quad-Fire 4X 7970 is working so well at 7680X1600, I'm not sure I want to go with 4X Titans anymore...
> 
> Like every Nvidia launch in the last 2 years, there is alot of hype, secrets, crazy NDA rules, reported NDA, etc, but in the end, we get only a small increase in performance, and not at all what the hype machine and Nvidia viral marketing was making us anticipate.
> 
> Well. Will probably buy 2 Titans to put in my 2nd computer at home. Sad panda.


Lev,

How do they perform in TRI? I have 3 7970 Lightnings in my cart.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> Welcome to Canada: where the weather is deathly cold, the women are hot and the tax man shanks you every day....


I agree with all of the above, but are the women hot in Newfoundland too?


----------



## Newbie2009

Wonder which review site will be first to test Single and multi cards overclocked versus titan.


----------



## rubicsphere

If anything Titan will sell more 7970's than Titans


----------



## Votkrath

*WAIT WHAT?
*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5981938


----------



## Doxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Did you really just spend 1210 usd on a Titan?


No, im making this **** up.
And its not usd, its CDN =] I had my share of issues with gtx590, so not going there again with 690.
Plus i like having low temps for my 8h play sessions, low noise and more then avg fps on a single gpu card.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Votkrath*
> 
> *WAIT WHAT?
> *


Sub zero. Look at the GPU temp.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> No it won't. 1019 is the Max. There is no "boost" after 1019. As I said before, you can set anything into precision you want, but as soon as any demanding game starts, you will hit 265w tdp limit @ 1.2v/1019 and it will down clock you.


I think Guru3D is wrong... There are reviewers getting ~1.175GHz, and they show benchmarks of it? The card downclocks if you reach your thermal limit, which is default of 80C. If you set that to 90C, and keep card below those temps, you should be able to game at ~1.175GHz.

If i'm wrong, then that's sucks.. but that's what many of the reviews I read seemed to have said.

Maybe SKYMTL can answer this? I think they got 1150 or so?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Yes I agree. Tpus review is hogwash unfortunately.


They're running a 3820 @ 4.3Ghz. That's on par with what the majority run on this forum. Yeah a 3930K would be ideal at 3 screens its not going to matter that much.


----------



## Mithrandir8

I'm curious to see how Titan performs after the drivers have had a few cycles to be optimized; especially the sli profiles. The high minimum frame rates hints at the raw power and potential, it'll be interesting to see how much effort Nvidia puts into the drivers.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Votkrath*
> 
> *WAIT WHAT? Invalid result though.
> *


Modded Bios. look at the Target power of 113%


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Votkrath*
> 
> *WAIT WHAT?
> *
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5981938


HOLY CRAP is that 1750MHz on the Titan?


----------



## guinner16

the US is getting crapped on right now. Everybody else can order but we have no pre-order sites other than evga, which lasted 10 seconds.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> HOLY CRAP is that 1750MHz on the Titan?


gpuz stats its at 16xx boost clock. Is the card downclocking?


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> the US is getting crapped on right now. Everybody else can order but we have no pre-order sites other than evga, which lasted 10 seconds.


where is rcfc? I thought he had a couple of pre-order?


----------



## Votkrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Modded Bios. look at the Target power of 113%


Well, yeah... I'm just surprised by the result, but I guess Kingpin has been at it for a few days now.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> the US is getting crapped on right now. Everybody else can order but we have no pre-order sites other than evga, which lasted 10 seconds.


NCIX us has them up for preorder but "Backordered" status

http://us.ncix.com/products/?mode=preorder&sku=80597&promoid=1302#preorder

Ugh they are a horrible value but i'm actually considering buying them


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I think Guru3D is wrong... There are reviewers getting ~1.175GHz, and they show benchmarks of it? The card downclocks if you reach your thermal limit, which is default of 80C. If you set that to 90C, and keep card below those temps, you should be able to game at ~1.175GHz.
> 
> If i'm wrong, then that's sucks.. but that's what many of the reviews I read seemed to have said.
> 
> Maybe SKYMTL can answer this? I think they got 1150 or so?


I am just so confused now. I was under the impression that the 265w limit was very hard. That no matter the temp, if it hits 265w its game over for oc.

What we need is someone to pop in crysis 3 and log core voltage/clock durring gaming with may thermal threshold and Max fan speed. I need to know if it is getting down clocked or not if setting at a higher core clock


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> I am just so confused now. I was under the impression that the 265w limit was very hard. That no matter the temp, if it hits 265w its game over for oc.


Kingpin used a modded bios for his 17xx boost core record meaning that if you mod the bios higher overclocks can be expected.

If newegg lists them post in this thread please. I've talked myself into buying a pair


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> NCIX us has them up for preorder but "Backordered" status
> 
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?mode=preorder&sku=80597&promoid=1302#preorder
> 
> Ugh they are a horrible value but i'm actually considering buying them


Like i said, I have a certain standard I am trying to game with and 2 Titans should do that with most games. I will also be able to skip the 7 series totally, and maybe even another series if games aren't that demanding. So for me to drop $2,000 in 2 years is no different than buying an sli setup, and then upgrading a year later.


----------



## Cloudfire777

*Here is another evidence that BUST Anandtech`s review:
*
To quote Linus:

He was able to get 1106MHz STABLE clockspeed and memory on 6700MHz on the Titan ON AIRCOOLING. So yeah Titan really is an overclocker fantasy which you also see from the KingPin result in the other thread.
If you cool your Titan with water you will get higher clockspeed than what Linus got.


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> HOLY CRAP is that 1750MHz on the Titan?


He also beat his previous Extreme preset score on 4 way Titans alone.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Kingpin used a modded bios for his 17xx boost core record meaning that if you mod the bios higher overclocks can be expected.
> 
> If newegg lists them post in this thread please. I've talked myself into buying a pair


Does anyone know if Newegg does preorder, or if they only list when in stock. My feeling is these companies listing it right now are not allowed to ship until the 25th, which is when we will see activity from other sites.


----------



## Rookie1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Kingpin used a modded bios for his 17xx boost core record meaning that if you mod the bios higher overclocks can be expected.
> 
> If newegg lists them post in this thread please. *I've talked myself into buying a pair*












I really need to finish school and start a hedge fund.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Kingpin used a modded bios for his 17xx boost core record meaning that if you mod the bios higher overclocks can be expected.
> 
> If newegg lists them post in this thread please. I've talked myself into buying a pair


I don't think you will be disappointed. I wish I could grab 2, but it's really not needed at my native resolution. One should give me 60+ FPS in every game.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I think Guru3D is wrong... There are reviewers getting ~1.175GHz, and they show benchmarks of it? The card downclocks if you reach your thermal limit, which is default of 80C. If you set that to 90C, and keep card below those temps, you should be able to game at ~1.175GHz.
> 
> If i'm wrong, then that's sucks.. but that's what many of the reviews I read seemed to have said.
> 
> Maybe SKYMTL can answer this? I think they got 1150 or so?


1162 @ 1.2V actually. However, that's MAX BOOST and not AVERAGE BOOST.

Basically, the card fluctuated between 1.2V and 1.167V, upon which time it will modify its clock speeds to properly suit TDP, even if the Temp Limit is set as the Priority. The reason you are seeing so much variance is simply because each ASIC behaves differently when placed under load and as such, one may reach its TDP before another does.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Kingpin used a modded bios for his 17xx boost core record meaning that if you mod the bios higher overclocks can be expected.
> 
> If newegg lists them post in this thread please. I've talked myself into buying a pair


I get the ln2 bench, I just mean for a stock titan.

Put those 3 lightnings back in your cart! I'll tell you, I love mine lol.


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rookie1337*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to finish school and start a hedge fund.


LMAO no! Just make sure you don't graduate college with a Liberal Arts Degree and you will be fine


----------



## Tman5293

Well these scores are significantly lower than what I expected. When the 7970 GHz Edition is biting at it's heels in some tests I am extremely underwhelmed. Sorry guys, but that card is not worth anywhere near $1000. Maybe $750 on a good day.


----------



## Tinman12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Its a bit underwhelming I have to say but still lays waste to the 680.


Well damn. Having a single 690 now, after looking at the reviews I definitely feel out in the cold on the Titan. If I want to scale upwards I have to dump the 690 and go 2 SLI titans at $2k, or pick up a 2nd-hand 690 for under $1k.. Even with poor scaling on quad sli, it's better money spent on the 2nd 690 for me looking at the performance of games I would play.

When's the Gtx 790 expected?!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rookie1337*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to finish school and start a hedge fund.


I've had my tax return for weeks waiting for these cards









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I don't think you will be disappointed. I wish I could grab 2, but it's really not needed at my native resolution. One should give me 60+ FPS in every game.


Me either. Yeah the price sucks compared to the 7970 L's but im set for a year or so. These cards should easily handle BF4 on 3 screens


----------



## wutang61

Looks like a sweet card. But for a thousand dollars you can keep it. Looks like a pair of overclocked 680's or 7970's is still the best buy for the money.

Does show a glimpse into the future. But looks like nvidia is holding on hard to voltage locking. its making me lean the amd route again next time. Amd cards have a massive advantage with voltage control. (7970 vs 680) and I'm lucky enough to have gotten around the voltage lock. Next time tho there isn't gonna be a way around it.

Hmmmm. Why do you do this to us nvidia?


----------



## BinaryDemon

I love how the conclusion of basically every review is the same: Fast and Expensive. The Techpowerup SLI & Tri-SLI review is fun to look at, its always amusing how inconsistent multi-gpu setup's perform.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tinman12*
> 
> Well damn. Having a single 690 now, after looking at the reviews I definitely feel out in the cold on the Titan. If I want to scale upwards I have to dump the 690 and go 2 SLI titans at $2k, or pick up a 2nd-hand 690 for under $1k.. Even with poor scaling on quad sli, it's better money spent on the 2nd 690 for me looking at the performance of games I would play.
> 
> When's the Gtx 790 expected?!


IMO:
Sell the 690 and get 2 Titans if you really want to upgrade. It will be better than 2x 690s because of quad SLI scaling, and have a crap ton less frame latency. You can probably sell that 690 for nearly what you paid for it, and basically pay off 1 Titan.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tinman12*
> 
> Well damn. Having a single 690 now, after looking at the reviews I definitely feel out in the cold on the Titan. If I want to scale upwards I have to dump the 690 and go 2 SLI titans at $2k, or pick up a 2nd-hand 690 for under $1k.. Even with poor scaling on quad sli, it's better money spent on the 2nd 690 for me looking at the performance of games I would play.
> 
> When's the Gtx 790 expected?!


This is why I think sli Titans is a good fit for me. To get as close to 120 FPS on a 120hz 1440P monitor, I would need 3 680/7970, which is about $1,500, plus I have to deal with all the noise, heat, and power consumption. The other choice is 2 gtx 690, and still have to deal with more noise, heat, power consumption, and no true Quad SLI support, while still spending $2,000. With 2 titans I can have less noise, less power consumption, hit the fps I need to hit, and still have room to add a 3rd card, instead of updating the next generation. I would never buy this card if I just built a rig with 680's last year. However, I dont have a rig, and am starting fresh.


----------



## Stay Puft

Pair of EVGA Titans preordered from NCIX. I can always cancel if Newegg lists them while im at the computer


----------



## Maximization

its like a green cadillac sports car


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> its like a green cadillac sports car


Titan is the Nissan GTR of the computer world. Fast and overpriced


----------



## Tinman12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> IMO:
> Sell the 690 and get 2 Titans if you really want to upgrade. It will be better than 2x 690s because of quad SLI scaling, and have a crap ton less frame latency. You can probably sell that 690 for nearly what you paid for it, and basically pay off 1 Titan.


Ya consistency does seem to be the name of the game with the Titan.. Those ridiculous frame hesitation spikes on the 690 are really offensive to look at in the graphs lol.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Titan is the Nissan GTR of the computer world. Fast and overpriced


looks lie the OC potential is there with the right method.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> looks lie the OC potential is there with the right method.


I'm already talking to a few guys over at HWBot to see if we can get our hands on the Kingpin modded bios. If i can get it i will share it with everyone who wants it


----------



## Rookie1337

Wait...how's the compute performance of these things? Might be able to write it off as a school/business expense if it helps with my finance stuff.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yeah I COULD'VE too but they don't take Discover! I'm so pissed. Seriously. Wish to hell my Visa had enough room on it
> 
> 
> 
> PayPal billmelater.
> 
> That is the answer.
Click to expand...

THANK YOU for the idea my good man. They wouldn't take Discover, and PayPal denied me opening a $2,000+ line of credit, so I had an idea... I linked my Discover card to my PayPal account







Got 2 with overnight shipping. I hope they ship soon


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> THANK YOU for the idea my good man. They wouldn't take Discover, and PayPal denied me opening a $2,000+ line of credit, so I had an idea... I linked my Discover card to my PayPal account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got 2 with overnight shipping. I hope they ship soon


Im thinking they'll ship Tuesday or Wednesday


----------



## SMK

I was expecting so much more.....


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yeah I COULD'VE too but they don't take Discover! I'm so pissed. Seriously. Wish to hell my Visa had enough room on it
> 
> 
> 
> PayPal billmelater.
> 
> That is the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK YOU for the idea my good man. They wouldn't take Discover, and PayPal denied me opening a $2,000+ line of credit, so I had an idea... I linked my Discover card to my PayPal account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got 2 with overnight shipping. I hope they ship soon
Click to expand...

kewl...









give me your account numbers and passwords so I can do it too.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Just preordered my 2 titans from NCIX. Please buy my 690 on eBay someone. Lol


How much you listing it for?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Just preordered my 2 titans from NCIX. Please buy my 690 on eBay someone. Lol


link.?


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Titan is the Nissan GTR of the computer world. Fast and overpriced


The GTR is great performance per money compared to other Euro brands. Maybe more like one of these:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rookie1337*
> 
> Wait...how's the compute performance of these things? Might be able to write it off as a school/business expense if it helps with my finance stuff.


Hands down the best you can get on a consumer grade card.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> The GTR is great performance per money compared to other Euro brands. Maybe more like one of these:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not compared to a Corvette


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'm already talking to a few guys over at HWBot to see if we can get our hands on the Kingpin modded bios. If i can get it i will share it with everyone who wants it


i actually have green led case spotlights too install with the red led case spotlights for stuff like this. i am getting tempted


----------



## Sainesk

Wonder how well these will fold... looks like 7970 GHz is still king when it comes to high end gaming price to performance though.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Just preordered my 2 titans from NCIX. Please buy my 690 on eBay someone. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> How much you listing it for?
Click to expand...

799 - start
899 - buy it now

See where that gets me, I don't "need" to unload it. Just sick of the VRAM issue on cyrsis.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

If 8970 is priced similar to HD 7970 GHz and 20% faster it would really make Titan look bad.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Wonder how well these will fold... looks like 7970 GHz is still king when it comes to high end gaming price to performance though.


who Folds on a Radeon GPU and makes any real progress.?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenpachiroks*
> 
> These results seem so driver dependent


It's ironic that you say that. It's been over a year now and multi gpu scaling on nvidia has not changed nor has the 680 basically.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> 799 - start
> 899 - buy it now
> 
> See where that gets me, I don't "need" to unload it. Just sick of the VRAM issue on cyrsis.


799's not bad. I wouldn't pay for then 850 for a used 690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> If 8970 is priced similar to HD 7970 GHz and 20% faster it would really make Titan look bad.


Thankfully the 8970 is like 9+ months away


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Not compared to a Corvette


The Corvette is a 7970 GHZ edition. Loud, obnoxious, fast, and mostly plastic. Anyway, let's not get too literal here and derail the thread.

/off-topic

Newegg needs these now, this card was made for the SFF case enthusiast!


----------



## rationalthinking

Wow
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Wonder how well these will fold... looks like 7970 GHz is still king when it comes to high end gaming price to performance though.
> 
> 
> 
> who Folds on a Radeon GPU and makes any real progress.?
Click to expand...

Wow you have terrible reading comprehension.


----------



## guinner16

I was just reading the techpower up conclusion and I think they say it best. If you have $1,000 to spend, get a 690. If you have $2,000 to spend get sli titans. In most cases it will beat quad sli 690's, with less heat, less power, less noise, at the same price point. 2 Titans seems to be the sweetspot, and we will see better driver optimization. When all is said and done the Titan (with an OC) will be equal to, or close enough to a 690.


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> The GTR is great performance per money compared to other Euro brands. Maybe more like one of these:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I see cougars driving that SL63 AMG all over the west side. Not exactly a comparison, although it is a nice car


----------



## jomama22

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_review,25.html

So what I am going to assume at this point is that overclocking is severely dependent on the chip itself and looks as though temperature will have little to do with it (water cooling at least, ln2 will still be fun).

So guru was getting upwards of 1175 @1.2v but being throttled by the 265w limit down to 1097/1.62v. So it looks that even 1175 @1.2v is hard to keep without being throttled.

Take a look at the afterburner chart on the guru3d page, it never stays at 1175 and immediately drops to about 1125-1150 and as low as 1097.

All of these throttles are solely hard wattage throttles, nothing temperature related.

What I think now is still, no matter what you set your overclock to, you are at the mercy of 265w. If you have a low leakage chip(high asic) than you will get more, lower asic lower Oc. So I will assume that ~1150 (probably closer to 1135) is the Max consistent oc you will see on titan on air/water cooling.

Taking a look at their oc improvement numbers, it is quite lackluster. So a 31.3% oc (876("stock boost") to 1150(really highest sustained oc)) only produces an 9% performance increase (112fps to 122fps crysis2 1600p). But as I said, because of the boost jumping around between 1097-1150(even with Oc set at 1175) you aren't getting the expect over clocking performance.

This makes me also think that under *stock* conditions, the card will boost to 1019 by itself or higher is temperature is controlled.

Well this is upsetting to say the least


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> If 8970 is priced similar to HD 7970 GHz and 20% faster it would really make Titan look bad.


Very true, heck even the gtx 780.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> FYI: If anyone wants a Evga GTX 680 SuperClocked for $350 shipped.. I'll be selling mine here shortly. I'll list it sometime next week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands down the best you can get on a consumer grade card.


Haha , someone has the buying bug?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Wow
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Wonder how well these will fold... looks like 7970 GHz is still king when it comes to high end gaming price to performance though.
> 
> 
> 
> who Folds on a Radeon GPU and makes any real progress.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you have terrible reading comprehension.
Click to expand...

no, that was a rhetorical question...








I know what you stated.

*sigh*
next time do not act so 'irrational'...


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It's ironic that you say that. It's been over a year now and multi gpu scaling on nvidia has not changed nor has the 680 basically.


Why are you coming to that conclusion? I bought the 680 on launch day. Performance has went up quite a bit since then, especially in certain games. Benchmarks remain roughly the same, but that's not why I bought it.


----------



## ceteris

Is nVidia allowing custom releases of the Titan? (ie. Classified, Lightning, DC II / Matrix, etc)


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceteris*
> 
> Is nVidia allowing custom releases of the Titan? (ie. Classified, Lightning, DC II / Matrix, etc)


No, at least that has been the answer thus far.


----------



## guinner16

I just wanted to confirm something before buying Titans. Will an Asus maximus formula V be a good mobo for SLI Titans, or is there a better fit.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> So what I am going to assume at this point is that overclocking is severely dependent on the chip itself and looks as though temperature will have little to do with it (water cooling at least, ln2 will still be fun).


You hit the nail on the head.


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceteris*
> 
> Is nVidia allowing custom releases of the Titan? (ie. Classified, Lightning, DC II / Matrix, etc)


If they ever release a Classified/Lightning Titan, I'll assume they'll come at $1300+ the soul of your first born son.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> who Folds on a Radeon GPU and makes any real progress.?


Unless you are on a Folding Team ... only people who like using lots of electricty and don't care about getting low PPD.


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> I just wanted to confirm something before buying Titans. Will an Asus maximus formula V be a good mobo for SLI Titans, or is there a better fit.


I think it will be fine if you want to save $100 from the Extreme version and you are not going more than 2 way SLI.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> If 8970 is priced similar to HD 7970 GHz and 20% faster it would really make Titan look bad.


Only IF it was out right now, not 9 months from now.

What makes you think NVIDIA won't make another GK110 variant, with crippled compute, 3GB RAM for $500?

Like I said before, people looking at the Titan STRICTLY from a gaming perspective, are looking at it wrong. This is OCN afterall, so I'm not surprised.


----------



## obsidian86

Dan it nvidia I thought we were past that Fermi phase you went through of enormously underwhelming your customers


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless*
> 
> If they ever release a Classified/Lightning Titan, I'll assume they'll come at $1300+ the soul of your first born son.


I would love to see a ROG Mars version come out since nVidia didn't authorize the GK-104 version for release. Not sure how they would fit 12GB of GDDR on it though.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> If anything Titan will sell more 7970's than Titans


I just read the General-Purpose Compute performance section on the TH review, and frankly, Nvidia should have working drivers out the door by now. Not only does it lose against the HD 7970 Ghz Edition often, in other benchmarks the applications crash or perform slower. Given that this is one of the differentiators against the GK104 cards, this is not a first good showing. The GK110 chip itself is not even brand new, what is the excuse ?

This is most probably because they are trying to figure out a way to make this card perform slower than the Tesla. Other than that, I don't believe that these applications that failed because of driver bugs don't work correctly with the Tesla card. I may be wrong, but why would anybody pay good money ($8000) for a Tesla card and not have it work properly with applications that take advantage of its compute performance ?

Honestly, I still stand on what I said before, but I have to also maintain what I said before in another thread: the HD 7970 is looking better every day. Now when AMD releases the driver with the new VRAM memory manager, it will be one of the best all round cards out there, and the HD 7950, assuming the driver fixes the frame latency for all GCN models, should be the card to get price / performance wise for the next few months.


----------



## Votkrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceteris*
> 
> Is nVidia allowing custom releases of the Titan? (ie. Classified, Lightning, DC II / Matrix, etc)


Only factory overclocked versions like EVGA GTX Titan SC.


----------



## Mongo

If you look on this page it shows that EVGA does have other SKU Titan planed sooo.

http://www.evga.com/articles/00729/


----------



## Shpongle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Votkrath*
> 
> Only factory overclocked versions like EVGA GTX Titan SC.


Aren't they also allowing voltage control?


----------



## Rookie1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Only IF it was out right now, not 9 months from now.
> 
> What makes you think NVIDIA won't make another GK110 variant, with crippled compute, 3GB RAM for $500?
> 
> Like I said before, people looking at the Titan STRICTLY from a gaming perspective, are looking at it wrong. This is OCN afterall, so I'm not surprised.


Yeah just read up on it and Nvidia is being pretty sly with this GPU. They have somewhat crippled the compute performance compared to the low end Tesla just to make sure it doesn't cannabolize those sales. Still, I'm currently seeing how much it would "cost" me to work one in as a school or business expense. Probably still too much for me.


----------



## Votkrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shpongle*
> 
> Aren't they also allowing voltage control?


Yeah, but I don't think that has anything to do with what version of the card you buy.


----------



## Lard

HD 7970 FTW!









http://www.pic-upload.de/view-18234512/titan.png.html

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Grafikkarten-Hardware-97980/Tests/Test-Geforce-GTX-Titan-1056659/7/


----------



## dctravis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless*
> 
> If they ever release a Classified/Lightning Titan, I'll assume they'll come at $1300+ the soul of your first born son.


Yeah but the child wont get taken till later down the road and youll get a few good years hopefully... I meant with the card not the child


----------



## Ukkooh

My body is ready for TITAN V2.


----------



## obsidian86

I would be laughing myself into a coma if amd release a 7980 or similar with a base clock of 1200 and the overhead to do 1300+ on stock volts


----------



## guinner16

I'm kinda surprised we haven't heard anything from ASUS in the US. All preorders, and media in the US has either been about or from EVGA. I'm shocked since these are supposedly the only two choices we have.


----------



## Xyxyll

"This just in! With the recent performance benchmarks release of the GTX Titan, GTX 680s go flying off the shelves!"

Seriously though, I'm a bit disappointed. I can spend $400 more and get noticeably better performance than the Titan at $1000? I'm willing to spend $1000+ on a great GPU solution, but I had personally hoped to see a little better performance value with this card.

Now for the tough decision...


----------



## dctravis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> HD 7970 FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-18234512/titan.png.html
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Grafikkarten-Hardware-97980/Tests/Test-Geforce-GTX-Titan-1056659/7/


Wow, I never thought that I would turn and no longer want to sell my spleen for a few of these cards but... this is not now making me think about judt going 7970... although I wish there was a 6gb version that could be water cooled as I really want extreme texture mods at triple 1440p...


----------



## The-Beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> If 8970 is priced similar to HD 7970 GHz and 20% faster it would really make Titan look bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Only IF it was out right now, not 9 months from now.
> 
> What makes you think NVIDIA won't make another GK110 variant, with crippled compute, 3GB RAM for $500?
> 
> Like I said before, people looking at the Titan STRICTLY from a gaming perspective, are looking at it wrong. This is OCN afterall, so I'm not surprised.
Click to expand...

I thought the 7870 became the most efficient architecture per mm^2 of the last generation.


----------



## Doxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shpongle*
> 
> Aren't they also allowing voltage control?


Yeah evga allow overvoltage.


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongo*
> 
> If you look on this page it shows that EVGA does have other SKU Titan planed sooo.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00729/


Meh... They are putting that Hydro Copper junk on this card? I hope I don't have to wait several months again for Watercool to release blocks for these.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

You just made a payment of
$2,195.46 USD

Paid to
NCIXUS Technology Inc.
[email protected]
909-718-8500

Bought 2 for today, buying 2 more tomorrow from NCIX. I paid for insurance and overnight shipping however


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doxy*
> 
> Yeah evga allow overvoltage.


Nvidia said they will have to foot the bill on RMA's if they do


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceteris*
> 
> Meh... They are putting that Hydro Copper junk on this card? I hope I don't have to wait several months again for Watercool to release blocks for these.


Good news for you, ek is taking pre orders for their titan block...and no csq! (But I actually like the csq on my lightnings lol)


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> After watching the LinusTechTips video (before it went down) all I can say is that I was severely disappointed at the 1600p performance.
> 
> 660 Ti SLI either matched or lay waste to Titan in the big titles (Crysis 1, Crysis 3, Battlefield 3, etc) and I'm aware that historically SLI setups have always looked really nice compared to more expensive single-GPU cards.....BUT NOT WHEN THAT SINGLE GPU COSTS *65% MORE*, COME ON!!


However, in the scenario you describe it is the QUINTESSENTIAL reason for sli/cfx two lesser cards to beat the single titan card, no pun intended.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> You just made a payment of
> $2,195.46 USD
> 
> Paid to
> NCIXUS Technology Inc.
> [email protected]
> 909-718-8500
> 
> Bought 2 for today, buying 2 more tomorrow from NCIX. I paid for insurance and overnight shipping however


Nice man, looking forward to seeing what you think of them. You going to put them under water?


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> You just made a payment of
> $2,195.46 USD
> 
> Paid to
> NCIXUS Technology Inc.
> [email protected]
> 909-718-8500
> 
> Bought 2 for today, buying 2 more tomorrow from NCIX. I paid for insurance and overnight shipping however


Have fun with those my friend! I remember all the trials and tribulations you had with your 7970s and still to this day don't know why we could never get that right for you.

P.s........my lightnings Still beat your 2x titans! (Edit: well its 4 now apparently lol) hey make sure 4 will work together....some saying they won't.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Just thought I'd show this in here as well:
> 
> EK Unveils First GeForce GTX Titan Full Cover Water Block


Hallelujah no more circles!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> who Folds on a Radeon GPU and makes any real progress.?
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you are on a Folding Team ... only people who like using lots of electricty and don't care about getting low PPD.
Click to expand...


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Nvidia said they will have to foot the bill on RMA's if they do


Yes sir. We all remember project go****yourself. I highly doubt you will voltage above 1.2 for less than $1200....if ever.


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Good news for you, ek is taking pre orders for their titan block...and no csq! (But I actually like the csq on my lightnings lol)


Yeah saw that. But the new SLI parallel bridges are still CSQ. We'll see how things turn out. I'm more excited for Haswell / SB-E and interested to see what blocks will be released for those as I prefer to match. Got pissed when Koolance discontinued RIVE blocks. None of the other brands appealed to me either.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> You just made a payment of
> $2,195.46 USD
> 
> Paid to
> NCIXUS Technology Inc.
> [email protected]
> 909-718-8500
> 
> Bought 2 for today, buying 2 more tomorrow from NCIX. I paid for insurance and overnight shipping however


Thats for a pre-order and inventory is not real time. I just put 99,999 in my basket and now have to come up with $104,997,950.01


----------



## WALSRU

Anyone have an opinion on if it's a smart idea to pre-order from NCIX? I always buy from Newegg but I want some reassurance I'll get my single titan this month.


----------



## Tinman12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> You just made a payment of
> $2,195.46 USD
> 
> Paid to
> NCIXUS Technology Inc.
> [email protected]
> 909-718-8500
> 
> Bought 2 for today, buying 2 more tomorrow from NCIX. I paid for insurance and overnight shipping however


Grats! Can't wait to see how they perform. I'm gonna wait a bit. I want to see what Evga's SC release offering will be, and Asus. I got a strange feeling about these first release cards (incl the reviewed ones) and what the upper deck ones will be. Premium will prob be another 100-175 a card, and at 2k already, F it. lol.


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Thats for a pre-order and inventory is not real time. I just put 99,999 in my basket and now have to come up with $104,997,950.01


Check out already! Sounds like a great deal.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Anyone have an opinion on if it's a smart idea to pre-order from NCIX? I always buy from Newegg but I want some reassurance I'll get my single titan this month.


I am pretty sure you can cancel your preorder with NCIX if you get one from somewhere else.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Thats for a pre-order and inventory is not real time. I just put 99,999 in my basket and now have to come up with $104,997,950.01


NCIX did this same crap for the 680s, if I remember right people had "pre-orders" for weeks. I think ultimately most cancelled and bought elsewhere.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Anyone have an opinion on if it's a smart idea to pre-order from NCIX? I always buy from Newegg but I want some reassurance I'll get my single titan this month.


They run all their transactiosn thru Canada even though their US shop is in the US. You will be hit with exchange fees from your CC if they charge fees, and then on top of that you have tax if yer in Ca. If buying from ncix, do it with Paypal funds and they can't hit you with the exchange fees. I'm not even sure if that's technically legal?


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I Just hope AMD comes out with something to counter the Titan soon to tame Nvidia's ridiculously greedy $1k price tag for this performance.


Did you read the article? They already do...it's called two 7970s, and it's $250 cheaper. The 7990 may not be official, but it also does the same or better than Titan (much like a 690). Unless you plan to use 2 Titans (in which case price is not a concern for you), there are cheaper options that exist from AMD.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Nice man, looking forward to seeing what you think of them. You going to put them under water?


Yeah, since I've heard EK has some blocks ready to go almost, and I've got a dedicated loop setup already only cooling my 3930k, I can easily add these in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Have fun with those my friend! I remember all the trials and tribulations you had with your 7970s and still to this day don't know why we could never get that right for you.
> 
> P.s........my lightnings Still beat your 2x titans! (Edit: well its 4 now apparently lol) hey make sure 4 will work together....some saying they won't.


Yeah I've still got all my 7970 lightnings, and 3 other types of 7970s, as well as 2 680s left, so I can definately do a little benchmark comparisons once I get them, lol


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnCrunch10*
> 
> Check out already! Sounds like a great deal.


I cant I only have $104,997,950 to spend


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Thats for a pre-order and inventory is not real time. I just put 99,999 in my basket and now have to come up with $104,997,950.01


Yeah, be REALLY careful when pre-ordering from NCIX.... You could be waiting for months before getting anything...

I remember pre-ordering 4X 7970 from them and never getting anything, no e-mails, no answer to my e-mails, nothing. I had to cancel my order and buy them directly from Newegg a couple of days later. Because at Newegg ''In stock'' really means ''In stock'', at NCIX, pre-order means ''maybe someday, in a couple of months, we will maybe have stock for you, but we galdly take your money right now and every order we can get''.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> NCIX did this same crap for the 680s, if I remember right people had "pre-orders" for weeks. I think ultimately most cancelled and bought elsewhere.


Yes, it doesn't seem to make any sense to pre fund NCIX inventory working capital for weeks just to have a place holder.


----------



## 2010rig

Titan on NewEgg, out of stock already.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121724


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> NCIX did this same crap for the 680s, if I remember right people had "pre-orders" for weeks. I think ultimately most cancelled and bought elsewhere.


Well I'm going to order the 2nd batch of 2 Titans from a secondary source, so whichever comes first will hold me over, lol.


----------



## RobotDevil666

I'm disappointed really , i was hoping for more , i already had the money go buy Titan but it's just too expensive for the performance you're getting.
I was prepared to pay $1000 for it and get another one in few months but with those numbers i think i'll just get 690.
As for the people saying "this is not a price to performance card , exclusivity derp top end card derp" it's all BS look how well 7970Ghz stacks up to Titan , Titan with this price tag is a joke it shouldn't be more than $799 , that's maximum.
I'm not being cheap , like i said i really wanted one but with those performance numbers and price Nvidia can go and *bleeep* themselves








This card seems to be a massive E- Peen card for people to put in their sigs and feel like boss nothing else


----------



## Scorpion667

Impressed with the frame times. Not $1000 impressed though. This thing's a money grab lol...


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Titan on NewEgg, out of stock already.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121724


Wow. No Newegg premium on top? Color me surprised.


----------



## Stay Puft

Ncix charged my card so in not sure if thats a good or bad thing.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Titan on NewEgg, out of stock already.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121724


I dont think they were ever in stock. I think they were just added.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongo*
> 
> If you look on this page it shows that EVGA does have other SKU Titan planed sooo.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00729/


I so want either TITAN SC HYDRO COPPER 06G-P4-2794-KR -OR- TITAN SC HYDRO COPPER SIGNATURE 06G-P4-2795-KR


----------



## solar0987

Ok first off I love nvidia.

With that said im severly dissapointed

Yes its a fantastic single card solution, but the price is not so good.
Does 1 titan beat 2 680's no 2 670's no heck even 2 660 ti's beat it.
So why the high price?

Ya you can argue the mutli gpu stuff but honestly most newer motherboards have no issues with 2 gpu's

They priced it to high imo.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Ncix charged my card so in not sure if thats a good or bad thing.


It's bad, as I mentioned earlier. They are using you to float their working capital. It's neat trick that businesses use when taking advance deposits.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> I'm disappointed really , i was hoping for more , i already had the money go buy Titan but it's just too expensive for the performance you're getting.
> I was prepared to pay $1000 for it and get another one in few months but with those numbers i think i'll just get 690.
> As for the people saying "this is not a price to performance card , exclusivity derp top end card derp" it's all BS look how well 7970Ghz stacks up to Titan , Titan with this price tag is a joke it shouldn't be more than $799 , that's maximum.
> I'm not being cheap , like i said i really wanted one but with those performance numbers and price Nvidia can go and *bleeep* themselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This card seems to be a massive E- Peen card for people to put in their sigs and feel like boss nothing else


this is what we get when there is no competition. One wonders if AMD had a chat with Nvidia execs and said "Thanks for letting us out early on 7xxx we'll go ahead and let you guys have 2013 until Q4"

Don't act like it hasn't happened before people. It freaking has and its sickening.

Secondarily, the performance isn't as good as I'd expect from 1000 dollar GPU.


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> This card seems to be a massive E- Peen card for people to put in their sigs and feel like boss nothing else


You don't get these cards to "feel like boss." You get these cards because YOU ARE BOSS!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> this is what we get when there is no competition. One wonders if AMD had a chat with Nvidia execs and said "Thanks for letting us out early on 7xxx we'll go ahead and let you guys have 2013 until Q4"
> 
> Don't act like it hasn't happened before people. It freaking has and its sickening.


I'm surprised no one else really caught on to this. Especially the fact that AMD openly announced that they are not going to release anything til Q4 2013.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Titan on NewEgg, out of stock already.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121724


wth? Why does "GTX Titan" have 0 results...


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> I dont think they were ever in stock. I think they were just added.


You're probably right. I got notified the moment it was listed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> wth? Why does "GTX Titan" have 0 results...


Check again, if you search for it, it takes you straight to the ASUS listing.

So, monitor the ASUS listing as stock becomes available.


----------



## Stay Puft

Doesnt nvidia have a 28xx cuda core tesla? Possibly the next titan?


----------



## th3illusiveman

So my consensus after reading these reviews


Buying 1 GTX Titan is a stupid - you get more performance out of a single 690 everytime or 2 7970s and 680s for cheaper!
Buying 2 GTX Titans is debatable* - 2 GTX690s scale very poorly in alot of applications and buying 2 Titans here over that is logical granted 2 7970s won't be as far behind as you might like at *twice* the price _2 HD7970s still recommendable over 2 GTX Titans for the insane price difference compared to the performance difference_
Buying 3 GTX Titans is smart - Hey if you got the money, *nothing will beat this* ( $3000!)
3 7970s in crossfire scale horrible and the drivers are terrible - which is sad because *when it works it give 690 QuadSli* a run for it's money! but still it looks like AMD gives you the middle finger once you go past 2 cards
Titan getting 30% better performance than a 1 year old product for $500 more is not impressive.
That being said i'd never recommend a single Titan but 2 provide decent value (although a CFX 7970 won't be too far behind for half the price) and 3 provide a very powerful configuration. Hopefully this will get AMD to work on their Tri-Fire and Quad-Fire drivers because when it works 3 HD7970s are incredible and beat 2 Titans as it stands though they are awful.

My opinion









_EDIT: Yikes gotta change that TITAN SLi opinion







2 7970s come WAY too close for an extra $1000, some times it holds it's own like no other but many times 2 7970's come very close to them._*


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Ok first off I love nvidia.
> 
> With that said im severly dissapointed
> 
> Yes its a fantastic single card solution, but the price is not so good.
> Does 1 titan beat 2 680's no 2 670's no heck even 2 660 ti's beat it.
> So why the high price?
> 
> Ya you can argue the mutli gpu stuff but honestly most newer motherboards have no issues with 2 gpu's
> 
> They priced it to high imo.


Agree wholeheartedly. Love the new tech, but their price is absolutely stupid. Depending on their margins, I think they would have made a lot more if it were a more reasonable price. For Titan to be this close to 660 Ti SLI is a joke. Now the waiting game for the 780...


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> So my consensus after reading these reviews
> 
> 
> Buying 1 GTX Titan is a stupid - you get more performance out of a single 690 everytime or 2 7970s and 680s for cheaper!
> Buying 2 GTX Titans is smart - 2 GTX690s scale very poorly in alot of applications and buying 2 Titans here is logical and recommended granted 2 7970s won't be as far behind as you might like at twice the price
> Buying 3 GTX Titans is smart - Hey if you got the money, *nothing will beat this* ( $3000!)
> 3 7970s in crossfire scale horrible and the drivers are terrible - which is sad because *when it works it give 690 QuadSli* a run for it's money! but still it looks like AMD gives you the middle finger once you go past 2 cards
> Titan getting 30% better performance than a 1 year old product for $500 more is not impressive.
> That being said i'd never recommend a single Titan but 2 provide decent value (although a CFX 7970 won't be too far behind for half the price) and 3 provide a very powerful configuration. Hopefully this will get AMD to work on their Tri-Fire and Quad-Fire drivers because when it works 3 HD7970s are incredible and beat 2 Titans as it stands though they are awful.
> 
> My opinion


thats about it. I would say the sweet spot is 2 titans. 4 is also stupid for gaming, but will help with benchmarking I would think. 1 is only smart if you have sli issues and want to get away from that.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> So my consensus after reading these reviews
> 
> 
> Buying 1 GTX Titan is a stupid - you get more performance out of a single 690 everytime or 2 7970s and 680s for cheaper!
> Buying 2 GTX Titans is smart - 2 GTX690s scale very poorly in alot of applications and buying 2 Titans here is logical and recommended granted 2 7970s won't be as far behind as you might like at twice the price
> Buying 3 GTX Titans is smart - Hey if you got the money, *nothing will beat this* ( $3000!)
> 3 7970s in crossfire scale horrible and the drivers are terrible - which is sad because *when it works it give 690 QuadSli* a run for it's money! but still it looks like AMD gives you the middle finger once you go past 2 cards
> Titan getting 30% better performance than a 1 year old product for $500 more is not impressive.
> That being said i'd never recommend a single Titan but 2 provide decent value (although a CFX 7970 won't be too far behind for half the price) and 3 provide a very powerful configuration. Hopefully this will get AMD to work on their Tri-Fire and Quad-Fire drivers because when it works 3 HD7970s are incredible and beat 2 Titans as it stands though they are awful.
> 
> My opinion


The last point is the best point.


----------



## rcfc89

So what did you guys see that made you decide to go ahead and buy? I'm admittedly disappointed. I see the benefits when going eyefinity resolutions but not for a single 2560x1440 where tri-fire 7970's easily take down Titan sli and they are year old cards that will soon be replaced. I was looking at a solution to allow me to pass on at least two generations of gpu's with Titan sli and clearly that's not the case when it only has slight lead on current 7970's in crossfire. And it also seems that these won't overclock as high as rumored. Sonimdisappoint.jpeg


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceteris*
> 
> You don't get these cards to "feel like boss." You get these cards because YOU ARE BOSS!


So if i buy one that means I'm _*teh BOSS ?*_







in that case I'm getting one ASAP









But seriously i really wanted one but the performance just isn't there to justify the cost , i was prepared to pay premium for this card but premium just turned into rip off.


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> So what did you guys see that made you decide to go ahead and buy? I'm admittedly disappointed. I see the benefits when going eyefinity resolutions but not for a single 2560x1440 where tri-fire 7970's easily take down Titan sli and they are year old cards that will soon be replaced. I was looking at a solution to allow me to pass on at least two generations of gpu's with Titan sli and clearly that's not the case when it only has slight lead on current 7970's in crossfire. And it also seems that these won't overclock as rumored. Sonimdisappoint.jpeg


I take it you won't be needing your source anymore, Mr. 7?


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Titan on NewEgg, out of stock already.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121724


OUT OF STOCK. ETA: 03/21/2013.

Bwahahaha whhhhaaattr


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Doesnt nvidia have a 28xx cuda core tesla? Possibly the next titan?


Nope, K20x is 2688 cores. Which Titan is based on.


----------



## Fallendreams

Now newegg says the ETA is 3/21/2013


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> So what did you guys see that made you decide to go ahead and buy? I'm admittedly disappointed. I see the benefits when going eyefinity resolutions but not for a single 2560x1440 where tri-fire 7970's easily take down Titan sli and they are year old cards that will soon be replaced. I was looking at a solution to allow me to pass on at least two generations of gpu's with Titan sli and clearly that's not the case when it only has slight lead on current 7970's in crossfire. And it also seems that these won't overclock as rumored. Sonimdisappoint.jpeg


Grab another 690 Ryan! Go against the herd....you seem to enjoy doing that


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> OUT OF STOCK. ETA: 03/21/2013.
> 
> Bwahahaha whhhhaaattr


Ofcourse theyre the ones with the asus


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> OUT OF STOCK. ETA: 03/21/2013.
> 
> Bwahahaha whhhhaaattr


I highly doubt that. I think it is a placeholder. I am tracking the page and none were ever instock. the listing was added with no stock.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> So what did you guys see that made you decide to go ahead and buy? I'm admittedly disappointed. I see the benefits when going eyefinity resolutions but not for a single 2560x1440 where tri-fire 7970's easily take down Titan sli and they are year old cards that will soon be replaced. I was looking at a solution to allow me to pass on at least two generations of gpu's with Titan sli and clearly that's not the case when it only has slight lead on current 7970's in crossfire. And it also seems that these won't overclock as rumored. Sonimdisappoint.jpeg


Frame times/latency is much better on the Titan which should result in smoother gameplay even at a lower FPS. The 690 may be a little bit ahead, but the Titan is way more future proof and with it's 40ms frame latency versus 18ms on the Titan, that difference actually isn't as big as many people think.

If you already have SLI 680s or CF 7970s, then it's probably not a card for you.


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Now newegg says the ETA is 3/21/2013


Now preorder is up... Why is the Asus model only available?


----------



## Scorpion667

From newegg US site: "Release Date: 03/21/2013."


----------



## ElectroGeek007

This performance (especially for the price!) is honestly quite disappointing for most games, and I'm an AMD fanboy.


----------



## Murlocke

ASUS card just changed to preorder at Newegg! Just placed mine. Be quick!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121724


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> From newegg US site: "Release Date: 03/21/2013."


This has got to be a typo, 1 month after paper launch?!

Edit: Pulled the trigger. Asus Titan pre-ordered with Newegg.


----------



## necroraven

What should I buy I want 3 monitors, and a mitx I have only 1xPCI?

Titan or 690?


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> ASUS card just changed to preorder at Newegg! Just placed mine. Be quick!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121724












Went back to Auto-Notify already.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Frame times/latency is much better on the Titan which should result in smoother gameplay even at a lower FPS. The 690 may be a little bit ahead, but the Titan is way more future proof and with it's 40ms frame latency versus 18ms on the Titan, that difference actually isn't as big as many people think.
> 
> If you already have SLI 680s or CF 7970s, then it's probably not a card for you.


But single Titan is not enough for 2560x1440 or above and if you add another one you're back to square one with SLI so the whole argument takes in the head. (at lest if we're talking above 1080p)
Plus the frame latency on 690 isn't that bad , only FC3 is problematic , I'm really torn right now , i was so set for Titan.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> This performance (especially for the price!) is honestly quite disappointing for most games, and I'm an AMD fanboy.


Same here but I am a nVidia fanyboy.

I honestly can't see the reason for the hype over this mediocre product.

Even if I had the money to spend, I would not get this.


----------



## guinner16

I hope I didnt screw up to bad. I put in a preorder at Newegg, but it didnt update my cart to 2 Titans. I submitted the order and did another one really quick. I might email them to see if they can combine my order.


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> So if i buy one that means I'm _*teh BOSS ?*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in that case I'm getting one ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously i really wanted one but the performance just isn't there to justify the cost , i was prepared to pay premium for this card but premium just turned into rip off.


I know right? It's like why would I buy a Rolex when I can check the time on my iPhone


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> This performance (especially for the price!) is honestly quite disappointing for most games, and I'm an AMD fanboy.


You don't have to be AMD fanboy to see that , to be honest I'm Nvidia fanboy and i can clearly see that this card is a rip off.


----------



## DimmyK

I pre-ordered. I guess I'm insane.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> So my consensus after reading these reviews
> 
> 
> Buying 1 GTX Titan is a stupid - you get more performance out of a single 690 everytime or 2 7970s and 680s for cheaper!
> Buying 2 GTX Titans is smart - 2 GTX690s scale very poorly in alot of applications and buying 2 Titans here is logical and recommended granted 2 7970s won't be as far behind as you might like at twice the price
> Buying 3 GTX Titans is smart - Hey if you got the money, *nothing will beat this* ( $3000!)
> 3 7970s in crossfire scale horrible and the drivers are terrible - which is sad because *when it works it give 690 QuadSli* a run for it's money! but still it looks like AMD gives you the middle finger once you go past 2 cards
> Titan getting 30% better performance than a 1 year old product for $500 more is not impressive.
> That being said i'd never recommend a single Titan but 2 provide decent value (although a CFX 7970 won't be too far behind for half the price) and 3 provide a very powerful configuration. Hopefully this will get AMD to work on their Tri-Fire and Quad-Fire drivers because when it works 3 HD7970s are incredible and beat 2 Titans as it stands though they are awful.
> 
> My opinion


Don't forget that just 1 Titan (much less 2 or 3 or 4), will most likely SMOKE even 2 AMD 7970's when doing [email protected] 3-8k PPD from a 7970 is laughable. So if you are into Folding, then a 7970 isn't even an option.


----------



## Mals

I'm just going to say that.. after a week or two of slaving over these threads, I am pretty disappointed. I completely appreciate what they have done here, and fully believe that the Titan is worth it for people who can afford it (See: Vega) and want to run them in SLI for 3x monitor setups.

For me, I already have a pair of GTX 670's that cost me about $750 total. To think of spending $250 more for significantly less performance is just not an option.. especially since I game on a 120hz 1080p monitor.

It's a shame they couldn't release this as just a competitor to Tahiti like it was meant to be and price it accordingly. They had to doctor it up (and believe me it looks sexy), give it 6gb of Vram and make it some exclusive launch.

If the GK110 had been put out as a true high end chip and sold for maybe $600.. everyone and their mother would buy it.. I guess they just don't have enough silicon for that.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> So my consensus after reading these reviews
> 
> 
> Buying 1 GTX Titan is a stupid - you get more performance out of a single 690 everytime or 2 7970s and 680s for cheaper!
> Buying 2 GTX Titans is smart - 2 GTX690s scale very poorly in alot of applications and buying 2 Titans here is logical and recommended granted 2 7970s won't be as far behind as you might like at twice the price
> Buying 3 GTX Titans is smart - Hey if you got the money, *nothing will beat this* ( $3000!)
> 3 7970s in crossfire scale horrible and the drivers are terrible - which is sad because *when it works it give 690 QuadSli* a run for it's money! but still it looks like AMD gives you the middle finger once you go past 2 cards
> Titan getting 30% better performance than a 1 year old product for $500 more is not impressive.
> That being said i'd never recommend a single Titan but 2 provide decent value (although a CFX 7970 won't be too far behind for half the price) and 3 provide a very powerful configuration. Hopefully this will get AMD to work on their Tri-Fire and Quad-Fire drivers because when it works 3 HD7970s are incredible and beat 2 Titans as it stands though they are awful.
> 
> My opinion


Agreed, and that 30% isn't universal some games the 7970GHz almost matches the Titan, that being said the Titan is new and the drivers are likely not getting the best out of it, This is the same for the 1 year old 7970 which AMD is still getting performance from.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> OUT OF STOCK. ETA: 03/21/2013.
> 
> Bwahahaha whhhhaaattr


What were you expecting? They probably shipped a big 20 Titans to EVGA and 20 to Newegg. Maybe 10 to Amazon. Nothing new with the usual Nvidia half-baked paper-launch.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necroraven*
> 
> What should I buy I want 3 monitors, and a mitx I have only 1xPCI?
> 
> Titan or 690?


Titan has less frame latency and is more future proof. Meaning, compared to the TItan.. the 690 will seem like it's getting lower frames than it actually is.

I would go with the Titan...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnCrunch10*
> 
> Now preorder is up... Why is the Asus model only available?


Both offer the same warranty, and are the exact same.. Just get whatever you can get first.


----------



## Alvarez

I'll keep the money for PS4 or next-gen console


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Titan has less frame latency and is more future proof. Meaning, compared to the TItan.. the 690 will seem like it's getting lower frames than it actually is.
> 
> I would go with the Titan...


Lol, why did I get quoted?


----------



## Fallendreams

Bam


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> I hope I didnt screw up to bad. I put in a preorder at Newegg, but it didnt update my cart to 2 Titans. I submitted the order and did another one really quick. I might email them to see if they can combine my order.


They are limiting everyone ton1 card. I put in 3 , and it adjusted mine to 1.
Edit: of course I didn't order. I want to get three not one , not two. And, I don't want to fund someone's working capital for a month. I will buy these when they are past the hype stage and are in stock for immediate delivery.


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> I'll keep the money for PS4 or next-gen console


Isn't PS4 coming out during the holidays? You got plenty of time man. Sad part is you might be able to get two PS4s and still be ahead of getting the Titan.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> ASUS card just changed to preorder at Newegg! Just placed mine. Be quick!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121724


I love you man. I really do. I got 2 ordered. Used my card then the ladys card and account for the 2nd. Time to cancel ncixs order


----------



## Landon Heat

You guys really gonna wait until march 21st for Asus GTX Titan's release?


----------



## raghu78

OP add hardocp review . since hardocp does not use any in game benchmarks their tests are truly representative of game performance . especially for games like Hitman Absolution , Sleeping Dogs which provide in game benchmarks.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/02/21/nvidia_geforce_gtx_titan_video_card_review/6

Titan is 50% faster than HD 7970 Ghz in BF3 multiplayer. Hail the new BF3 multiplayer king.

Titan's lead over HD 7970 Ghz fluctuates a lot.

Max Payne 3 - 25% faster at 1600p with 4x MSAA
Farcry3 - 28% faster at 1600p Ultra, 2x MSAA, Enhanced A2C.
Hitman Absolution - 40% faster at 1600p Max settings , 4x MSAA
Sleeping Dogs - 8% at 1600p Max settings FXAA High SSAA medium

So depending on game (BF3, Hitman Absolution) Titan can be very impressive.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> But single Titan is not enough for 2560x1440 or above and if you add another one you're back to square one with SLI so the whole argument takes in the head. (at lest if we're talking above 1080p)
> Plus the frame latency on 690 isn't that bad , only FC3 is problematic , I'm really torn right now , i was so set for Titan.


Not really:
1x Titan will feel like it's getting higher FPS than 1x 690 due to frame latency/microstuttering.
2x Titan will perform better than 2x 690s due to Quad SLI scaling issues. Both systems will have latency/microstuttering.

Go with the Titan. Add a second one if you need too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Landon Heat*
> 
> You guys really gonna wait until march 21st for Asus GTX Titan's release?


Definitely a Typo.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Both offer the same warranty, and are the exact same.. Just get whatever you can get first.


On the cover yeah its the same, I'm waiting for an evga though. I would rather deal with them again than Asus, especially with my $1000 card. They are hard to beat when it comes to cs.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> They are limiting everyone ton1 card. I put in 3 , and it adjusted mine to 1.


Well I will just leave my second order in then. I was just confused because it didn't say any limitations on the main page. I may take a screen shot in case they try and cut off my other preorder.


----------



## Alvarez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnCrunch10*
> 
> Isn't PS4 coming out during the holidays? You got plenty of time man. Sad part is you might be able to get two PS4s and still be ahead of getting the Titan.


The thing is, i'm a PC fanboy but i'm kinda jealous how console users get their games months ago and good ones are always exclusive.. With the money i'll spend to Titan, i can grab a PS4 and X720 and wont have to deal with anything for 4-5 years...

Spending one thousand United States Dollar for a graphic card which wont be used for 1-2 years (until PS4 ported games come) is a bit illogical for me.

Otherwise, i have to get a Titan, Corsair 900D and a 240GB SSD for BF3 and simulation...


----------



## DOOOLY

Nvidia is going to lose hard on this. @ 1000 its not worth it. I did not read whole review but is this targeted at gamers ?


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceteris*
> 
> I take it you won't be needing your source anymore, Mr. 7?


My source was PugetSystems. Here is their review. Nvidia had sent them 3.
http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Review-NVIDIA-Geforce-GTX-Titan-6GB-185


----------



## Orici

Awesome card!


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Not really:
> 1x Titan will feel like it's getting higher FPS than 1x 690 due to frame latency/microstuttering.
> 2x Titan will perform better than 2x 690s due to Quad SLI scaling issues. Both systems will have latency/microstuttering.
> 
> Go with the Titan. Add a second one if you need too.


.

Quad 690 scaling isn't all that bad made as you make it sound like. However, Titans do seem to be scaling a lot better.


----------



## Sapientia

From Anand:
Quote:


> First and foremost, Titan still has a hard TDP limit, just like GTX 680 cards. Titan cannot and will not cross this limit, as it's built into the firmware of the card and essentially enforced by NVIDIA through their agreements with their partners. This TDP limit is 106% of Titan's base TDP of 250W, or 265W. *No matter what you throw at Titan or how you cool it, it will not let itself pull more than 265W sustained.*


Does this mean LN2 won't be possible really?
Edit: A not so hard hard-limit, apparently.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sapientia*
> 
> From Anand:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> First and foremost, Titan still has a hard TDP limit, just like GTX 680 cards. Titan cannot and will not cross this limit, as it's built into the firmware of the card and essentially enforced by NVIDIA through their agreements with their partners. This TDP limit is 106% of Titan's base TDP of 250W, or 265W. *No matter what you throw at Titan or how you cool it, it will not let itself pull more than 265W sustained.*
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean LN2 won't be possible really?
Click to expand...

modded BIOS is what you will want..


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sapientia*
> 
> From Anand:
> Does this mean LN2 won't be possible really?


It's bogus I think, Kingpin already has one on LN2 with modified BIOS.

Though he's known for physically modifying hardware, so it may be something he did to the card that allows it.


----------



## guinner16

All this pre-ordering points the 25th being an accurate release date. I guess we will find out in a few days where our orders stand. Is it normal for Newegg to do a preorder on gpu's?

Maybe we can compare preorder numbers to see where people are at in line?


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> OP add hardocp review . since hardocp does not use any in game benchmarks their tests are truly representative of game performance . especially for games like Hitman Absolution , Sleeping Dogs which provide in game benchmarks.


Can you post a link which shows the benchmark sequences HardOCP uses? I ask because I can't seem to find them.....

And for the record, very few reputable sites use canned benchmarks anymore.


----------



## NateST

At face value they look like an awful choice, I'm going to reserve final judgement once more results come through from a few people here... that also is under the assumption I don't find a firearm to buy. (Whats harder to find now certain firearms or Titan?)


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> OP add hardocp review . since hardocp does not use any in game benchmarks their tests are truly representative of game performance . especially for games like Hitman Absolution , Sleeping Dogs which provide in game benchmarks.
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/02/21/nvidia_geforce_gtx_titan_video_card_review/6
> 
> Titan is 50% faster than HD 7970 Ghz in BF3 multiplayer. Hail the new BF3 multiplayer king.
> 
> Titan's lead over HD 7970 Ghz fluctuates a lot.
> 
> Max Payne 3 - 25% faster at 1600p with 4x MSAA
> Farcry3 - 28% faster at 1600p Ultra, 2x MSAA, Enhanced A2C.
> Hitman Absolution - 40% faster at 1600p Max settings , 4x MSAA
> Sleeping Dogs - 8% at 1600p Max settings FXAA High SSAA medium
> 
> So depending on game (BF3, Hitman Absolution) Titan can be very impressive.


I always take hardocp and tpu with a huge grain of salt. They are always out of the norm and seem way to nvidia biased to take seriously.

Guru3d, anandtech, tr, and hexus seem to be the most neutral reviewers.

Not using in game benchmarks is just dumb. The reason to use a benchmark is *all things are equal*. When you just do in game benches, there are to many variables for it to be a consistent (and not fixed).


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> Is it normal for Newegg to do a preorder on gpu's?


I can't remember them ever allowing preorders, this is new for them I think.

I'm sure it will be one of the most reliable places to pre-order though. I'd hurry though, I bet there's already a pretty large queue judging by how fast the official EVGA site sold out.


----------



## DMHernandez

So I'm confused, weren't people speculating the Titan to have around 85% of a GTX 690?
If so, doesn't this benches show the expected - and sometimes - better results?
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan/27.html

Are people disappointed cuz they felt lied to by Nvidia or they just didn't realize that 85% of a 690 would translate into a 30~40% of a 7970 GE?
I feel there is a lot of pick and chosing some games to justify bashing the Titan.
I understand the price is high - even if I had the money right now I couldn't justify buying one, but it seems to me that the Titan acomplishes what was supposed to do, be the fastest single GPU in the market with a small gap to Nvidia's dual gpu flagship, and with beta drivers no less. I'm not even talking about the fact that with a single card you don't have to deal with SLI / XF issues.
Still talking about the price, we all know that in the high end scheme of things price doesn't scale linearly with performance.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I can't remember them ever allowing preorders, this is new for them I think.
> 
> I'm sure it will be one of the most reliable places to pre-order though. I'd hurry though, I bet there's already a pretty large queue judging by how fast the official EVGA site sold out.


I was f5'ing and got in right away. I cam back hear to post but somebody already posted it.


----------



## byardz

Anyone that pays $1000 to run console ports is insane.

PC doesn't really get any big budget graphic pushing exclusives anymore and 99% of the games we get are console games ported to the PC with minimal visual differences.

PC gaming is not what it used to be since consoles took over, everything we play is designed with consoles in mind, not PC.

We also get games late and miss out on a ton of exclusives and other game genres such as JRPS and a lot of action adventure games.

It just doesn't make sense to spend this much on a card for anything other than bragging rights. like I said before. PC gaming is where we play console games with slightly better effects.


----------



## Lumo841

Maybe I'm a cynical a-hole, but I felt this is what the 680 should have been. $1000?


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sapientia*
> 
> From Anand:
> Does this mean LN2 won't be possible really?


I think some people may be taking Ryan's quote out of context. With the default BIOS, the 265W limit is in place. And that is PEAK, not sustained as the limiter won't allow even peak consumption to go above 265W.

However, the BIOS can be modified as evidenced by Vince's results which use a MUCH higher Power Limit.


----------



## WALSRU

Duly noted, I'm ok with being called insane


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMHernandez*
> 
> So I'm confused, weren't people speculating the Titan to have around 85% of a GTX 690?
> If so, doesn't this benches show the expected - and sometimes - better results?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan/27.html
> 
> Are people disappointed cuz they felt lied to by Nvidia or they just didn't realize that 85% of a 690 would translate into a 30~40% of a 7970 GE?
> I feel there is a lot of pick and chosing some games to justify bashing the Titan.
> I understand the price is high - even if I had the money right now I couldn't justify buying one, but it seems to me that the Titan acomplishes what was supposed to do, be the fastest single GPU in the market with a small gap to Nvidia's dual gpu flagship, and with beta drivers no less. I'm not even talking about the fact that with a single card you don't have to deal with SLI / XF issues.
> Still talking about the price, we all know that in the high end scheme of things price doesn't scale linearly with performance.


Its tpu. Please look at other reviews that actually use proper equipment and you will see that their results make no sense a bunch of times.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMHernandez*
> 
> So I'm confused, weren't people speculating the Titan to have around 85% of a GTX 690?
> If so, doesn't this benches show the expected - and sometimes - better results?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan/27.html
> 
> Are people disappointed cuz they felt lied to by Nvidia or they just didn't realize that 85% of a 690 would translate into a 30~40% of a 7970 GE?
> I feel there is a lot of pick and chosing some games to justify bashing the Titan.
> I understand the price is high - even if I had the money right now I couldn't justify buying one, but it seems to me that the Titan acomplishes what was supposed to do, be the fastest single GPU in the market with a small gap to Nvidia's dual gpu flagship, and with beta drivers no less. I'm not even talking about the fact that with a single card you don't have to deal with SLI / XF issues.
> Still talking about the price, we all know that in the high end scheme of things price doesn't scale linearly with performance.


People are always disappointed it seems, even if this card beat the 690 by 10% I think half the thread would be people complaining about price.

Some people also don't understand that 60FPS on a single GPU tends to feel smoother than 60FPS on a multi GPU setup just because of the way SLI/CF works. This is something that's really hard to get on paper, and many people forget about it (or don't believe it exists...).

You also have other factors such as:
1) Matured 690 drivers vs Immature Titan drivers.
2) Not many games utlizing more than 2GB of VRAM.
3) 1x Titan is way more future proof, 2x Titans beats 2x 690s, 3x destroys everything.
4) Titan uses less power.
5) Titan is quieter.
6) Titan runs colder.
7) With modified BIOS, Titan may reach that 1.2 to 1.3GHz core.

Honestly, i'm not sure why people are disappointed. $1000 is a lot but it's a very solid product, especially if you buy 2. From Day 1 we all knew this card was targeted towards the .1% that were willing to drop $1k-$3k on GPUs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> It just doesn't make sense to spend this much on a card for anything other than bragging rights. like I said before. PC gaming is where we play console games with slightly better effects.


Slightly? PC is leaps and bounds above consoles in every aspect when it comes to graphics...


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'm already talking to a few guys over at HWBot to see if we can get our hands on the Kingpin modded bios. If i can get it i will share it with everyone who wants it


Count me in
Thanks


----------



## Romin

Absolute rip off at that price !! Hope they drop it to 800ish.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Not really:
> 1x Titan will feel like it's getting higher FPS than 1x 690 due to frame latency/microstuttering.
> 2x Titan will perform better than 2x 690s due to Quad SLI scaling issues. Both systems will have latency/microstuttering.
> 
> Go with the Titan. Add a second one if you need too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely a Typo.


See and this is what is keeping me from getting 690 right now , my 670 perform great no stuttering at all .... until they get under heavy load , when both cards are getting pushed the stuttering is horrible and this is the main reason i want to upgrade.
Than again 690 seems to be a fair bit faster than Titan and i think my 670 are faster as well not sure though.
Single card evan maxed out and droping below 60 fps feels much smoother than maxed out SLI.


----------



## Stay Puft

Theres a bios floating around hwbot with 115% target power. Give the guys a few days. Itll get higher


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Its tpu. Please look at other reviews that actually use proper equipment and you will see that their results make no sense a bunch of times.


Why all the hate for TPU?









Other than the slower processor (which most prebuilt systems ship with anyways) I can' see any faults in their methodology.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMHernandez*
> 
> So I'm confused, weren't people speculating the Titan to have around 85% of a GTX 690?
> If so, doesn't this benches show the expected - and sometimes - better results?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan/27.html
> 
> Are people disappointed cuz they felt lied to by Nvidia or they just didn't realize that 85% of a 690 would translate into a 30~40% of a 7970 GE?
> I feel there is a lot of pick and chosing some games to justify bashing the Titan.
> I understand the price is high - even if I had the money right now I couldn't justify buying one, but it seems to me that the Titan acomplishes what was supposed to do, be the fastest single GPU in the market with a small gap to Nvidia's dual gpu flagship, and with beta drivers no less. I'm not even talking about the fact that with a single card you don't have to deal with SLI / XF issues.
> Still talking about the price, we all know that in the high end scheme of things price doesn't scale linearly with performance.


You are quite observant. Last week people were hoping that it was at least 85% of a 690, and people were hoping sli titans could compete with quad sli 690's. Its seems were are hovering around both cases pre-launch, and people are pissed.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> People are always disappointed it seems, even if this card beat the 690 by 10% I think half the thread would be people complaining about price.
> 
> Some people also don't understand that 60FPS on a single GPU tends to feel smoother than 60FPS on a multi GPU setup just because of the way SLI/CF works. This is something that's really hard to get on paper, and many people forget about it (or don't believe it exists...).
> 
> You also have other factors such as:
> 1) Matured 690 drivers vs Immature Titan drivers.
> 2) Not many games utlizing more than 2GB of VRAM.
> 3) 1x Titan is way more future proof, 2x Titans beats 2x 690s, 3x destroys everything.
> 4) Titan uses less power.
> 5) Titan is quieter.
> 6) Titan runs colder.
> 7) With modified BIOS, Titan may reach that 1.2 to 1.3GHz core.
> 
> Honestly, i'm not sure why people are disappointed. $1000 is a lot but it's a very solid product, especially if you buy 2.


Quit beating the horse man, i think all that is left is the tail.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Its tpu. Please look at other reviews that actually use proper equipment and you will see that their results make no sense a bunch of times.


If anything [H] is AMD biased, remember their reviews during the 500 and 6000 series? They bashed the 580 hard in many reviews.

TPU was also the one site that showed the smallest difference between the 7970 and 680 at launch which is why it was always quoted by the people calling the 7970 a better card at 680 launch.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> 1 second = 1000 milliseconds
> You really think that 140ms would make a difference?


When it comes to hardware response rates yes it does matter. I can see the difference between a 5ms monitor and a 2ms monitor. I can see the difference between a normal mouse 8ms and my deathadder 1ms. Same with my blackwidow ultimate 1ms and.a normal keyboard. It become a feel and immersion thing though. But the more frames the lesser the hardware response time altogether so fps is more important than frame latency. 690 wins in that aspect.


----------



## jomama22

But you buy two and there goes the smoothness.

Not only that but cfx 7970s beat it handily and cost $200 less. If "smoothness" is worth $200 then that is all you. But I have not had any problems with smoothness from my 7970s nor have many others.

You can get 3 7970s that beat 2 titans for $800 less. That $800 to put towards the 8970 that will most likely cost $500-550 and be about 5-10% slower than a titan, then you buy 2 8970 and crush 1 titan and only spend $100 more.


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quit beating the horse man, i think all that is left is the tail.


Kind of needs to be done for every new person coming into this thread to gripe about the price when they have obviously walked into the wrong store.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quit beating the horse man, i think all that is left is the tail.


Hey I'm in Pittsburgh. This is my first ever build so you can help me out. You can help me get everything set up, check out the set up, and see for yourself if Titans are worth it. Consider it a free trial at the cost of your knowledge of building PC's. LOL


----------



## zylonite

1k for a video card is simply too much for average gamer...you can buy 3 7950s with that much money.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Its tpu. Please look at other reviews that actually use proper equipment and you will see that their results make no sense a bunch of times.


Techpowerup is one of the best review sites. They used a 3820 at 4.2. Its better then the 965 @ 3.7 guru uses


----------



## DigitalSavior

I think the single card results are mostly spectacular. SLI, not so much. Can't wait until some better drivers come out.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> If anything [H] is AMD biased, remember their reviews during the 500 and 6000 series? They bashed the 580 hard in many reviews.
> 
> TPU was also the one site that showed the smallest difference between the 7970 and 680 at launch which is why it was always quoted by the people calling the 7970 a better card at 680 launch.


[H] changed their tunes to the extreme with the 7970 launch. they are biased in nvidia's favor if anything (though this personal bias doesn't effect there data in any way) and can't slam AMD enough for their trouble.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quit beating the horse man, i think all that is left is the tail.


Did you buy one yet?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Ironically right after the titan's dont come out with titan they sell out of EVGA gtx 690's on newegg?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130781

Hmph


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> Can you post a link which shows the benchmark sequences HardOCP uses? I ask because I can't seem to find them.....
> 
> And for the record, very few reputable sites use canned benchmarks anymore.


Hardocp always does their initial performance analysis for any latest game after playing the complete game and pick *what they think in their opinion is the most demanding* game level/scenario. then once its added to their suite thats the test they use. they mention the level / mission they test . You can see this mentioned at the start of top of every page of Titan review with links to the gameplay performance evaluation article

*http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/12/20/hitman_absolution_performance_iq_review/1*

Testing Hitman: Absolution

"To test Hitman: Absolution we first played through the entire game. We looked for scenes, levels, or areas which produced lower framerates than others. Our run-through takes place on the mission "Run for Your Life." The main reason we chose this level is because it incorporates all DX11 features, as well as demanding environment features like fire, rain, and wind. The mission starts off inside of a burning hotel. We have to get out of the room and shimmy along the side of a skyscraper in the rain with helicopters chasing us. We then scale our way to the top of the building while debris from the buildings large sign is falling to pieces. At the top of the building we take out a few guards and proceed through the library on the top floor. After taking out several police we continue to the exit. When we leave the building a helicopter shows up that we have to avoid by using cover to hide from it. When we escape the helicopter we stop our testing procedure. The entire run through takes between 5 and 6 minutes to complete. Our ideal framerate that delivers smooth and enjoyable gameplay in Hitman: Absolution is 40 FPS. "

*
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/12/17/far_cry_3_video_card_performance_iq_review/3*

Run-Through

"We chose a location on the island with outdoor eye candy including dense vegetation to stress alpha to coverage and ambient occlusion, long distant views, outposts, and enemies firing on us both toward us showing muzzle flash and behind us with all damage being shown. We even take a view at some water, many areas you will encounter in the game are in our run-through, including combat, and is geared to be demanding. There are other open areas that perform better than where we are testing, so consider this a worst case scenario in terms of gaming performance. "

*http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/10/02/sleeping_dogs_gameplay_performance_iq_review/1*

Graphics Summary and Run-Through

"For our run-through we are starting during the "Broken Parts" chapter. We do a little bit of combat, then we hop in a car and tour the city in a lengthy run-through. We found that framerates were lowest while driving, especially fast, in closed areas in-doors with hand-to-hand combat the framerates were consistently average to high, and not the most stressful. Outdoors, in the city is where FPS dropped the lowest. "

*http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/06/12/max_payne_3_performance_iq_review/*

"In the end, we tested and found that Chapter V produced the lowest overall average framerate in the game. In Chapter V you are running through an old ship yard, it is mostly outdoors, it is raining and there are a lot of shader effects going on even though it is nighttime. With all the shader effects taking place, this chapter had the largest overall performance impacts. We found that if you could achieve playable performance in this chapter, every other chapter would be playable in every scenario.

Therefore, our run-through takes place from the beginning of Chapter V all the way to the docks right before you get on the boat to get out of there. This provides a long and healthy run-through of 10 minutes. Every effect the game is capable of is used. We use bullet-time as well as slow-motion dodge. We kill all the bad guys along the way so there is plenty of blood and carnage"


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Techpowerup is one of the best review sites. They used a 3820 at 4.2. Its better then the 965 @ 3.7 guru uses


This, they're my go to tech site. However, the HardwareCanucks review really pushed me over the edge to buy this thing.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceteris*
> 
> Kind of needs to be done for every new person coming into this thread to gripe about the price when they have obviously walked into the wrong store.


Hehehehe,

I bet the same people that are trashing this card are the same kind of people who walk into a Ferrari dealership and complain about the $235,000 price tag of a 458 Italia and boast that their suped up Honda Civic can do 0 to 60 in 8.0 seconds and that a Ferrari is a total rip off because the speed limit for where they drive is only 65mph.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Did you buy one yet?


I've been reading these forums for days and i've had the upgrade twitch and it wasn't available.

I bought a GTX 690.


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Hehehehe,
> 
> I bet the same people that are trashing this card are the same kind of people who walk into a Ferrari dealership and complain about the $235,000 price tag of a 458 Italia and boast that their suped up Honda Civic can do 0 to 60 in 8.0 seconds and that a Ferrari is a total rip off.


You'd think right? Perhaps nVidia needs to create a new brand like what Toyota did with Lexus. Can't afford that Audi S5? Volkswagon is across the street.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> Why all the hate for TPU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the slower processor (which most prebuilt systems ship with anyways) I can' see any faults in their methodology.


I am definitely being way over zealous about it. I read tpu everyday and respect w1zzard and crew, I just always seem to come away from their reviews slightly confused. Their numbers are out of the norm sometimes and, no offense, but when testing $3000 worth of gfx cards, you need a 3930k or 3960x @ minimum 4.5.

We aren't testing mass consumer cards, were testing very niche and extreamly powerful ones that could make a 3820 @ 4.3 squeal.

With hardocp, I do remember the 580 days and them getting slaughtered by hocp. But starting last year with the 7970 release, its as though they knew they were harsh and over compensated. Take a look at any 7970 vs 680 review and it becomes evident.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> Hardocp always does their initial performance analysis for any latest game after playing the complete game and pick *what they think in their opinion is the most demanding* game level/scenario. then once its added to their suite thats the test they use. they mention the level / mission they test . You can see this mentioned at the start of top of every page of Titan review with links to the gameplay performance evaluation article.


Thanks. Much appreciated!


----------



## Avonosac

I didn't want to.. but I did.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DMHernandez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Its tpu. Please look at other reviews that actually use proper equipment and you will see that their results make no sense a bunch of times.


Except that they do, even comparing to other reviews the gap between the Titan and the GTX 690 is anywhere between 5% to 20% if you average them out, you'll get what was expected from it. I went with TPU cuz they had the math and avg numbers ready to use.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Well like I was afraid of everybody seems to be getting their Titans now and I'm stuck here still waiting for my stupid refund check for god knows how long...


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well like I was afraid of everybody seems to be getting their Titans now and I'm stuck here still waiting for my stupid refund check for god knows how long...


Change of heart?


----------



## raghu78

OP please add techreport review

http://techreport.com/review/24381/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-reviewed

Titan has some frametime issues with Sleeping Dogs. HD 7970 Ghz has issues with Hitman Absolution and Farcry 3. GTX 680 has issues with Sleeping Dogs and a slight issue with Farcry 3.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Techpowerup is one of the best review sites. They used a 3820 at 4.2. Its better then the 965 @ 3.7 guru uses


This just hurts the head....lol

$3000 in gfx testing, $200 CPU....

I do respect guru though because I like the way they test and the analysis.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well like I was afraid of everybody seems to be getting their Titans now and I'm stuck here still waiting for my stupid refund check for god knows how long...


So you decided to grab 2 of them afterall?


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well like I was afraid of everybody seems to be getting their Titans now and I'm stuck here still waiting for my stupid refund check for god knows how long...


You've got a great setup in the mean time. Not like the waterblocks are coming out anytime soon too.


----------



## Davitz

Looks like i'll be buying a third lightning instead when iv-e launches :/


----------



## th3illusiveman

Seems like reviewers are bending over backwards to defend the insane price of this thing...


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMHernandez*
> 
> Except that they do, even comparing to other reviews the gap between the Titan and the GTX 690 is anywhere between 5% to 20% if you average them out, you'll get what was expected from it. I went with TPU cuz they had the math and avg numbers ready to use.


Here you go.







15% slower than a 690.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well like I was afraid of everybody seems to be getting their Titans now and I'm stuck here still waiting for my stupid refund check for god knows how long...


You know just as well as i do its for the better. There is a reason I'm not pre ordering either. Reread the reviews and remind yourself why you will get better performance with what you have now (do you still have the 7970s or 680s now?)


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15% slower than a 690.


Look at that Shogun 2 increase over a 680! Can't wait to play Rome 2 on SLI


----------



## DMHernandez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15% slower than a 690.


Thank you, I missed that one!


----------



## Robilar

I'd love to know why the cards are 5% more expensive in Canada... Given our dollar is on par with the US and on top of that we have to pay *13%* tax, it seems a bit silly.

And Canadian etailers are wondering why Canadians are ordering direct from the US instead.









Welcome to Canada!


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> OP please add techreport review
> 
> http://techreport.com/review/24381/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-reviewed
> 
> Titan has some frametime issues with Sleeping Dogs. HD 7970 Ghz has issues with Hitman Absolution and Farcry 3. GTX 680 has issues with Sleeping Dogs and a slight issue with Farcry 3.


Good to see their results reflecting ours!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Seems like reviewers are bending over backwards to defend the insane price of this thing...


What is there to defend? They priced it at a point which the market will accept. As evidenced by the numerous people in this thread who have put in pre-orders, TITAN is priced perfectly.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> This just hurts the head....lol
> 
> $3000 in gfx testing, $200 CPU....
> 
> I do respect guru though because I like the way they test and the analysis.


If you read the whole review they tested it with a 3960x too and the difference where 2 fps at 1080p and zero fps at 1600p. 965 is an extreme intel cpu i dont know why you people understimate older cpu like that.


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'd love to know why the cards are 5% more expensive in Canada... Given our dollar is on par with the US and on top of that we have to pay *13%* tax, it seems a bit silly.
> 
> And Canadian etailers are wondering why Canadians are ordering direct from the US instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Canada!


You should see what our European buddies are paying over there despite having a stronger Euro vs. USD


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'd love to know why the cards are 5% more expensive in Canada... Given our dollar is on par with the US and on top of that we have to pay *13%* tax, it seems a bit silly.
> 
> And Canadian etailers are wondering why Canadians are ordering direct from the US instead.


Literally everything that crosses our borders is hit with import duties. You'll hear pretty much everywhere the saying "We screwed ourselves when we signed NAFTA" and this is one of those times when it comes up again.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> What is there to defend? They priced it at a point which the market will accept. As evidenced by the numerous people in this thread who have put in pre-orders, *TITAN is priced perfectly*.


yea, paying $1000 for this makes perfect sense....


----------



## belement

I seriously hope they are not serious about this 3/21 date at newegg. If that is the case I will be getting my Titan water block 3 weeks earlier then the card and this is just stupid. Happy I sold my pair of 5970s to help with this cost though.


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> Literally everything that crosses our borders is hit with import duties. You'll hear pretty much everywhere the saying "We screwed ourselves when we signed NAFTA" and this is one of those times when it comes up again.


The premiums your vendors charge have nothing to do with NAFTA. There is a transaction cost in doing business whether or not you are not paying tariffs, duties, etc.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceteris*
> 
> You should see what our European buddies are paying over there despite having a stronger Euro vs. USD


Yeah I know it's brutal. The tax bugs me more than anything. Heck for 2012 after deductions I still ended up paying over $36,000 in income tax. And my kid doesn't even go to public school.

Sometimes this country drives me nuts.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> If you read the whole review they tested it with a 3960x too and the difference where 2 fps at 1080p and zero fps at 1600p. 965 is an extreme intel cpu i dont know why you people understimate older cpu like that.


Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> he is probably getting it and talking about his tax returns or something, in some of his posts he made it clear he values the fact that this thing costs $1000 more then the performance it brings for the price. He thinks it's some sort of status symbol or something because of it's stupid price...


A man wants what a man wants.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Yeah I know it's brutal. The tax bugs me more than anything. Heck for 2012 after deductions I still ended up paying over $36,000 in income tax. And my kid doesn't even go to public school.
> 
> Sometimes this country drives me nuts.


Don't worry I'm paying 24% VAT


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> yea, paying $1000 for this makes perfect sense....


Yeah I honestly think Amd will fill that small of a gap with the 8970 at half the price. I'm fine with waiting. My 690 does pretty well on a single 1440p monitor.


----------



## DMHernandez

Some evidence in the TR review of what Murlocke was talking about, even in Farcry 3 (one with the biggest gap between 7970 XF / 690 and the Titan) you can see how smooth having a powerful single card is...


----------



## CloudX

Wow the 7970GE is quite the beast, keeping up in some of the high res tests and even some of the lower resolutions.. Wow.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> You know just as well as i do its for the better. There is a reason I'm not pre ordering either. Reread the reviews and remind yourself why you will get better performance with what you have now (do you still have the 7970s or 680s now?)


I'm just curious, why did you buy a 3960X over a 3930K? Was it worth the $450 premium?

Is the 3960X 40% - 50% faster than a 3930K?









Since you're an overclocker, you paid an extra $450 for 3MB cache. *Congratulations!*

The Titan is 47% faster than the 680, whereas the 3930K vs 3960X....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'd love to know why the cards are 5% more expensive in Canada... Given our dollar is on par with the US and on top of that we have to pay *13%* tax, it seems a bit silly.
> 
> And Canadian etailers are wondering why Canadians are ordering direct from the US instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Canada!


We always seem to pay more, even when our dollar is a bit stronger.


----------



## Faelore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Its a bit underwhelming I have to say but still lays waste to the 680.


The card that broke every single gpu record is underwhelming? you sir need to move to Japan and start working on the Ati Matrix so you can trap people in a world where Nvidia is worse then Amd


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> You know just as well as i do its for the better. There is a reason I'm not pre ordering either. Reread the reviews and remind yourself why you will get better performance with what you have now (do you still have the 7970s or 680s now?)


Yeah but I always planned to get two. I'm hoping performance improves down the road but it looks like by the time I have my money they will be sold out everywhere.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMHernandez*
> 
> Some evidence in the TR review of what Murlocke was talking about, even in Farcry 3 (one with the biggest gap between 7970 XF / 690 and the Titan) you can see how smooth having a powerful single card is...


FC3 is a buggy mess. You cant take that game as a example. While Nvidia has released GTX Titan AMD is still working in HD 7970 drivers.


----------



## Faelore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> I'm just curious, why did you buy a 3960X over a 3930K? Was it worth the $450 premium?
> 
> Is the 3960X 40% - 50% faster than a 3930K?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you're an overclocker, you paid an extra $450 for 3MB cache. *Congratulations!*
> 
> The Titan 47% faster than the 680, whereas the 3930K vs 3960X....


So true Titan will still be a top of the line card 2 yrs from now 3930k will be outdated as soon as maxwell is released and Ivy chip for the same line will smash it


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> yea, paying $1000 for this makes perfect sense....


Here is a better comparison considering that HardwareCanucks only tested 5 games and Techpowerup tested 18 games.


Nothing beats HardwareCanucks frametime testing though, which clearly favorite GTX Titan ahead of GTX 690
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/59785-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-6gb-performance-review-15.html

I`m still not sure if I want 2 Titan`s or 1 Titan. They cost like 1300 dollars here in Norway


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> FC3 is a buggy mess. You cant take that game as a example. While Nvidia has released GTX Titan AMD is still working in HD 7970 drivers.


1 year later.


----------



## Murlocke

Techreport review is really good... They really focused a lot on frame times which is very important and the majority of these reviewers didn't even mention it. Frankly, their review destroys 90% of the reviews on the front page. I'd consider this and HardwareCanuck's the most reliable reviews so far for *actual* performance.

Sheer FPS, titan kinda sucks for it's price tag:
http://techreport.com/r.x/geforce-titan/value-fps.gif

However after calculating in frame times, the beauty of the card is shown (beating 7970 in CF, and scoring _slightly_ below 690):
http://techreport.com/r.x/geforce-titan/value-99th.gif

Given the 690 overclocks terrible, I wish they would of done an overclock comparison with the frame times. I see them playing pretty much identically at that point. Titan is in no way shape or form a bad card, but sadly majority of people will think more FPS = smoother gameplay, and that's not always true.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> 1 year later.


GCN is new architecture.


----------



## Faelore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> FC3 is a buggy mess. You cant take that game as a example. While Nvidia has released GTX Titan AMD is still working in HD 7970 drivers.


That chart shows the Ares in cross fire mate not a normal 7970 crossfire no way anything but Ares scores that high crossfire


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> What is there to defend? They priced it at a point which the market will accept. As evidenced by the numerous people in this thread who have put in pre-orders, TITAN is priced perfectly.


Yeah. there is no pressure from AMD. So people who prefer a single GPU for its lower frametimes and consistency of performance will definitely pick Titan. In fact GTX 690 only makes sense at 1080p / 1200p. At 1440p / 1600p and multi monitor the Titan is the better choice because of huge VRAM and bandwidth advantages. Games like Hitman Absolution exceed 3GB VRAM at 5760 x 1080 with MSAA and 2GB at 2560 x 1600 with MSAA . Max Payne 3 pushes above 2 GB at 5760 x 1080 with MSAA.

Currently for multi monitor gaming with high levels of MSAA the best option is Titan dual SLI , tri SLI. GTX 690 is not a choice at all because of VRAM shortage.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> I'm just curious, why did you buy a 3960X over a 3930K? Was it worth the $450 premium?
> 
> Is the 3960X 40% - 50% faster than a 3930K?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you're an overclocker, you paid an extra $450 for 3MB cache. *Congratulations!*
> 
> The Titan 47% faster than the 680, whereas the 3930K vs 3960X....


No, actually I wanted a 3930k but I got stuck during the dec-march c2 stepping phase where there were no 3930ks to speak of.

I got my 3960x from a binner for $750.

But thanks for the troll attempt.

And if you noticed, I said a 3930k was what I suggested. Heck I even reposted and thanks someone for showing me that a 3960x only provided 2fps @ 1080 and 0 @ 1600 over a 965.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Techreport review is really good... They really focused a lot on frame times which is very important and the majority of these reviewers didn't even mention it. Frankly, their review destroys 90% of the reviews on the front page. I'd consider this and HardwareCanuck's the most reliable reviews so far for *actual* performance.


100% agree, it's a metric that needs to be front and center on more reviews as equally important to raw FPS numbers.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> Yeah. there is no pressure from AMD. So people who prefer a single GPU for its lower frametimes and consistency of performance will definitely pick Titan. In fact GTX 690 only makes sense at 1080p / 1200p. At 1440p / 1600p and multi monitor the TItan is the better choice because of huge VRAM and bandwidth advantages. Games like Hitman Absolution exceed 3GB VRAM at 5760 x 1080 with MSAA . Max Payne 3 pushes above 2GB at 5760 x 1080 with MSAA.
> 
> Currently for multi monitor gaming with high levels of MSAA the best option is Titan dual SLI , tri SLI. GTX 690 is not a choice at all because of VRAM shortage.


The bandwidth wont be as big of an advantage as people are stating. These will really shine in SLI, but I picked it up for my SFF build because of the better frametimes, and for the likelihood of being able to use this card in it for years.


----------



## pauly94

can't wait till I get mine. people saying that buying one is worthless. I bet that after a couple months this card scores higher than the 690. you shouldnt really compare this to a 690 in the first place only because they cost the same. titan is for people who like overclocking, multi screen or the idea having just a single powerful gpu.

also: this card is ideal for heavily modded games


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> No, actually I wanted a 3930k but I got stuck during the dec-march c2 stepping phase where there were no 3930ks to speak of.
> 
> I got my 3960x from a binner for $750.
> 
> But thanks for the troll attempt.
> 
> And if you noticed, I said a 3930k was what I suggested. Heck I even reposted and thanks someone for showing me that a 3960x only provided 2fps @ 1080 and 0 @ 1600 over a 965.


I don't follow all your posts, nor am I familiar with your history. Which is why I asked.

I just found it laughable that you had a 3960X over a 3930K, and are complaining about Titan.

I've put other complainers in their place, who've been whining about the price of premium products.
Quote:


> I wonder when people are going to grasp the fact that PREMIUM products, always come at premium prices, without linear performance increases.
> 
> 3970X = $1000
> 3930K = $575
> FX8350 = $200
> 
> The 3970X does not deliver 5 times the performance of the 8350. And it's not even close to being anywhere near TWICE ( generalized ) as fast as a 3930K. Clock them the same, and you'll get identical performance.
> 
> Yet, the 3970X comes with a $1000 price tag, much in the same way that an FX57 was $1000 back in the day.
> 
> < SARCASM >
> If we look at how Intel prices the 3970X & 3930K, NVIDIA is doing us a favor by pricing this beast at only $900 compared to the 680.
> 
> Since the gap between the 680 and Titan is much larger than 3970X & 3930K.
> </ SARCASM >
> 
> I repeat again, *PREMIUM products, always come at premium prices, without linear performance increases.*


in your case, stick with your 7970's, move along.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> A man wants what a man wants.


You're right







i'll tone it down.


----------



## Epicgamers

Amazon have it up for pre-order! http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BIUKH04/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1









Time to sell my GTX 670's...


----------



## Cloudfire777

Kingpin had some fun with the Titan today


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMHernandez*
> 
> Some evidence in the TR review of what Murlocke was talking about, even in Farcry 3 (one with the biggest gap between 7970 XF / 690 and the Titan) you can see how smooth having a powerful single card is...


It's even worse looking in the PCPer testing, with their custom hardware (which was done before Titan).



http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-TITAN-Performance-Review-and-Frame-Rating-Update/Frame-Rat


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pauly94*
> 
> can't wait till I get mine. people saying that buying one is worthless. I bet that after a couple months this card scores higher than the 690. you shouldnt really compare this to a 690 in the first place only because they cost the same. titan is for people who like overclocking, multi screen or the idea having just a single powerful gpu.


It depends on the setup. If only one card can fit/is needed, I would take a titan over a 690 every day.

If I just have a tower build, I would take 2 7970s over 1 titan.

Looking at it though, it is so severely game dependent that usage and what you play also matter.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It's even worse looking in the PCPer testing, with their custom hardware (which was done before Titan).


ahahahahahahahahahaaaahaaa. That is totally unacceptable
7970 CF look like crap


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epicgamers*
> 
> Amazon have it up for pre-order! http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BIUKH04/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sell my GTX 670's...


3-5 day shipping only. Even on Prime. Really Amazon?

I'll keep my overnight Newegg Preorder.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 3-5 day shipping only. Even on Prime. Really Amazong?
> 
> I'll keep my overnight Newegg Preorder.


That, but then again its EVGA vs ASUS. The tech support for asus is on the horrid side of terrible.

I pulled the trigger on the ASUS because it was up first, but still makes me kinda sad


----------



## elletrix

After reading the reviews I just went ahead and ordered 2 680s. Going SLI with is the only option for me but not worth the price of admission.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceteris*
> 
> You'd think right? Perhaps nVidia needs to create a new brand like what Toyota did with Lexus. Can't afford that Audi S5? Volkswagon is across the street.


Maybe that is what they are doing ... by going with the name "Titan" as opposed to GTX 685 or such.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceteris*
> 
> The premiums your vendors charge have nothing to do with NAFTA. There is a transaction cost in doing business whether or not you are not paying tariffs, duties, etc.


Nah, it has nothing to do with friction costs/ transaction costs. Retailers like ripping customers off in Canada because they can, and government does the same thing with taxes.
I used to live in Canada very long time ago (dual citizen), and the primary reason that I relocated back to the US was high income and sales taxes.
Economy in Canada seems to faring much better than the US though, go figure


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Techreport review is really good... They really focused a lot on frame times which is very important and the majority of these reviewers didn't even mention it. Frankly, their review destroys 90% of the reviews on the front page. I'd consider this and HardwareCanuck's the most reliable reviews so far for *actual* performance.
> 
> Sheer FPS, titan kinda sucks for it's price tag:
> http://techreport.com/r.x/geforce-titan/value-fps.gif
> 
> However after calculating in frame times, the beauty of the card is shown (beating 7970 in CF, and scoring _slightly_ below 690):
> http://techreport.com/r.x/geforce-titan/value-99th.gif
> 
> Given the 690 overclocks terrible, I wish they would of done an overclock comparison with the frame times. I see them playing pretty much identically at that point. Titan is in no way shape or form a bad card, but sadly majority of people will think more FPS = smoother gameplay, and that's not always true.


Problem is most people interested in Titan are running high resolution monitors or eyefinity. A single Titan won't cut it for that. So then you are back to sli again which brings you back to square one.


----------



## brettjv

Wow, I'm not going to go through this whole thread to see if it's been discussed, but did y'all check out the TPU Dual/Tri/Quad SLI and XFire review?

Among a lot of other odd observations, the most glaring is that Tri-Fire is unbelievably flaky in terms of perf. It's very often slower than dual cards, and even often slower than a single card ... and not just a 1920x1200, sometimes even at surround res.

When you get to the end and discover them calculating tri-Fire to be a better performer and better value than Tri-SLI in terms of perf/dollar, I just have to say ... they MUST have screwed up their calculations ... there is no possible way (that I can see) wherein that calculation is correct based on the charts overall. Tri-SLI is almost never significantly behind Tri-Fire, but then like 1/2 of the games show Tri-SLI absolutely destroying Tri-Fire.

Their overall perf and value numbers for the 3-GPU setups do not even come close to 'adding up'. And even if I'm wrong and they somehow do make sense in terms of the 'maths', I'd advise anyone contemplating such a setup to take a serious look at the individual charts ... because tri-fire scaling is like CRAZY flaky ... whereas Tri-SLI ... is actually quite reliable.

Really that review is pretty mind-blowing in terms of how unreliable it is to go over 2 GPU's with either vendor, but AMD in particular. It's just crazy how many instances there are where more gpu's = less performance.

I really think we've gotten to a point where GPU's have gotten faster so much more dramatically than CPU's have ... looking at Titan vs. GTX280, we've got like +400% faster GPU's over the past 4 years, and CPU's have only increased by like 40% over the same time span when it comes to gaming performance (since >4 cores remains almost entirely useless) ... that we're really reaching the point of dramatically diminishing returns when setting up > 2 gpu's, except in really specific gaming scenarios.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> That, but then again its EVGA vs ASUS. The tech support for asus is on the horrid side of terrible.
> 
> I pulled the trigger on the ASUS because it was up first, but still makes me kinda sad


Even worse for me. I have these to pick from:
Asus
EVGA
Gigabyte
Zotac
Gainward

I have no idea whats the best to choose


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> That, but then again its EVGA vs ASUS. The tech support for asus is on the horrid side of terrible.
> 
> I pulled the trigger on the ASUS because it was up first, but still makes me kinda sad


Yeah, I'd prefer EVGA too... but Amazon isn't known for getting in GPUs fast. I think the Newegg pre-order will ship well before Amazon orders. I would of cancelled my Newegg if they offered $3.99 overnight with my Prime membership.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Even worse for me. I have these to pick from:
> Asus
> EVGA
> Gigabyte
> Zotac
> Gainward
> 
> I have no idea whats the best to choose


EVGA is usually claimed as the best for support.


----------



## mybeat

It's 950~ euros here in euroland, thanks, but no thanks, I'll pass.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

So....

Here I sit, having followed closely, and swearing I was getting this. Then the reviews come out today and I am a bit disappointed, maybe even a lot disappointed. We have reviewers talking about 1.1Ghz, 1.2Ghz, etc etc, then today it seems as though it isn't true. That just under or right at 1Ghz is it, no more after that, Nvidia essentially locked the card at 265W.....

Uh.....the heck.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Even worse for me. I have these to pick from:
> Asus
> EVGA
> Gigabyte
> Zotac
> Gainward
> 
> I have no idea whats the best to choose


Who cares? The cards are physically identical. If there's some better bios version out there you can just flash to it on any card.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> I don't follow all your posts, nor am I familiar with your history. Which is why I asked.
> 
> I just found it laughable that you had a 3960X over a 3930K, and are complaining about Titan.
> 
> I've put other complainers in their place, who've been whining about the price of premium products.
> in your case, stick with your 7970's, move along.


Just because I spend money doesn't mean I don't care about value.

You don't rich spending money, you do by spending money wisely.


----------



## dealio

my amazon order is in FTW... now i can finally stop reading this terrible thread


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Problem is most people interested in Titan are running high resolution monitors or eyefinity. A single Titan won't cut it for that. So then you are back to sli again which brings you back to square one.


Not entirely, because SLI scaling and issues aren't as bad at 2, as they are at 3 and 4. If you need to SLI, having 2 beastly GPUs in SLI is _far_ better than 4 mediocre ones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Even worse for me. I have these to pick from:
> Asus
> EVGA
> Gigabyte
> Zotac
> Gainward
> 
> I have no idea whats the best to choose


EVGA, obviously.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> So....
> 
> Here I sit, having followed closely, and swearing I was getting this. Then the reviews come out today and I am a bit disappointed, maybe even a lot disappointed. We have reviewers talking about 1.1Ghz, 1.2Ghz, etc etc, then today it seems as though it isn't true. That just under or right at 1Ghz is it, no more after that, Nvidia essentially locked the card at 265W.....
> 
> Uh.....the heck.


EDIT: Misread your post a bit. Sorry

The Titan overclocks just fine to 1150MHz. So much BS thats been spread around by some people in this thread today. Anandtech also reported only 1019MHz. How on earth he managed that while many other got different results I don`t understand.

Just watch Linus clip about overclocking the Titan. He gets his easily at an average of 1105MHz while playing Crysis 3. It goes from 1050MHz to 1150MHz. On air. with a temperature thresshold of 90C. If you watercool it, it will be higher average clocks.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> my amazon order is in FTW... now i can finally stop reading this terrible thread


No Next Day shipping or even 2-day shipping from Prime members on Amazon.....REALLY?!?!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> No that is totally wrong. The Titan overclocks just fine to 1150MHz. So much BS thats been spread around by some people in this thread today
> 
> Just watch Linus clip about overclocking the Titan. He gets his easily at an average of 1105MHz while playing Crysis 3


I wasn't talking about what was being said in this board, but on the various reviews. None of them seem to have really OC'ed the dang thing, and kind bashed on it.....

I want to see 1.1Ghz benchmarks!


----------



## almighty15

It's not as fast as I was expecting and in the techpowerup review it's not that impressive in SLI compared to a couple of 7970's.. was expecting a bigger gap.

Overal I'm disappointed and if I were AMD I wouldn't be worried


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> If 8970 is priced similar to HD 7970 GHz and 20% faster it would really make Titan look bad.


A very good point. This launch strikes me more as a media stunt.

In future game releases the software will most likely be optimized for AMD, given console chips. Regardless who has the better uArch now, when games are optimized for AMD hardware I see Nvidias lead slipping significantly. This is Greens time to cash in on their lead before it disappears. Just my thoughts.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> yea, paying $1000 for this makes perfect sense....


Buying a halo product NEVER makes sense. Just like buying a Ferrari doesn't make sense when a Lada will also take you from point A to point B and break down just as much.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> FC3 is a buggy mess. You cant take that game as a example. While Nvidia has released GTX Titan AMD is still working in HD 7970 drivers.


Sure you can take it seriously. AMD is the only one that has major problems in it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It's even worse looking in the PCPer testing, with their custom hardware (which was done before Titan).
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-TITAN-Performance-Review-and-Frame-Rating-Update/Frame-Rat


I'm going to take some exception to that statement as well as the graph since you have to take it in context. While the HD 7970 CF looks like it's bleeding like a stuck pig, MOST of its associated frame times are WELL BELOW the 20ms mark, making those fluctuations very, very hard to detect. It may look bad on a chart but I don't think it would translate into a massively unbalanced REAL WORLD gameplay experience.


----------



## Yeroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> As far as anything from AMD, well, for games, there might be better, but then again, ONE of my GTX 580's kicks the ever loving snot out of the top of the line AMD card as far as [email protected] goes. I'm pretty sure, since Stanford has already white listed the Titian, it will utterly destroy anything from AMD, and when properly OC'd, even the GTX 690.


That's not the fault of AMD. Its that Stanford hasn't made a proper implementation of the AMD gpu core.
How about we turn the tables and compare boinc hcc gpu wu's, where an a10 igp ~= to a 670, and a 7770 destroys anything NVIDIA has to offer. Also, opencl broken in titan driver so those reviews have to wait?
Don't get me wrong, if titan can fold like a beast like it theoretically can great. I'm sure it is capable of a great ppd/$/w for [email protected], and for the sake of science I really hope it gets taken advantage of. But don't trash AMD compute because one project can't figure out the massive untapped resources the home compute community has in gcn cards. Look at how high XS daily numbers are, with less then 300 contributing members. I'll put a machine back on [email protected] after they make AMD gpu compute worth it, for now hcc is where its at.


----------



## Celeras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> I'm going to take some exception to that statement as well as the graph since you have to take it in context. While the HD 7970 CF looks like it's bleeding like a stuck pig, MOST of its associated frame times are WELL BELOW the 20ms mark, making those fluctuations very, very hard to detect. It may look bad on a chart but I don't think it would translate into a massively unbalanced REAL WORLD gameplay experience.


To some, maybe. To others, they'll take one look at AMDs frame lag and their eyes will immediately begin to bleed.


----------



## twitchyzero

just read it
nice OC and was surpised how quiet and power efficient it is

25-30% increase over 680/7970 for an extra $650-550 is RIDICULOUS. I am sorry, just because it's Mg-encased doesn't make this suddenly a collector's edition. This price is only justified if it's limited production run of like 1000 like the ARES/MARS....but it's not.

I feel bad for the Nvidia fans that will go out and buy this just to have the fastest single GPU card.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras*
> 
> To some, maybe. To others, they'll take one look at AMDs frame lag and their eyes will immediately begin to bleed.


Yup... lol. I'm so glad frame lag is becoming more and more well known.

I'm totally not a fanboy, but i've had really bad luck with my last 2 AMD GPUs in that regard.. noticeable frame lag.


----------



## Simkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faelore*
> 
> So true Titan will still be a top of the line card 2 yrs from now 3930k will be outdated as soon as maxwell is released and Ivy chip for the same line will smash it


Maxwell? how about IVY-E?

Maxwell will not add much to the table performance wise, but IVY-E could be interesting, atleast if we see a couple more cores.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras*
> 
> To some, maybe. To others, they'll take one look at AMDs frame lag and their eyes will immediately begin to bleed.


His point is that the graph dont look awful. The frame latency is below 20 ms. Because its not a straight line its doesnt mean that is not smooth.Its worse than nvidia but not even close to unplayable. 20 ms is good for a frame latency. You dont want 40 +


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> No Next Day shipping or even 2-day shipping from Prime members on Amazon.....REALLY?!?!
> I wasn't talking about what was being said in this board, but on the various reviews. None of them seem to have really OC'ed the dang thing, and kind bashed on it.....
> 
> I want to see 1.1Ghz benchmarks!


Quote:


> NVIDIA GTX Titan: Core 1124-1150MHz, Memory 1624MHz


Here are some. Enjoy









http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/nvidia_geforce_gtx_titan_gaming/3.htm


----------



## rusky1

I don't see what all the rage is about. It's a slightly faster card for a ridiculous price. You can get 2 7970's (or 2 680's) for the price of 1 titan and still have money left over in addition to having a higher performing setup.


----------



## guinner16

I have two ASus Pre-ordered at Newegg, and an EVGA at Amazon. I did the preorder at Amazon because I am afraid Newegg will cancel my second preorder. Am I better off trying to get two of the same, or is it not a big deal.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeroon*
> 
> That's not the fault of AMD. Its that Stanford hasn't made a proper implementation of the AMD gpu core.
> How about we turn the tables and compare boinc hcc gpu wu's, where an a10 igp ~= to a 670, and a 7770 destroys anything NVIDIA has to offer.


That's fine. I'm a Folder, not a BOINCer.

I was mainly addressing the people who think that video cards are only used for playing Duke Nukem at 2560x1440 resolution and thus the Titan is a complete waste of money.

And Stanford has been trying to work with AMD for years, but word is, they are a pain in the butt to deal with ... which is why nVidia is also king on the Linux platform as opposed to AMD. Maybe if AMD opened up a bit, they would fair better.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I may be crazy but I'm starting to wonder if I might be better off going with 3 680 Lightnings over 2 Titans? What do ya'll think?


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rusky1*
> 
> I don't see what all the rage is about. It's a slightly faster card for a ridiculous price. You can get 2 7970's (or 2 680's) for the price of 1 titan and still have money left over in addition to having a higher performing setup.


Or you can get 2 titans and have nearly the same performance as quad 680's, 7970,'s or 690's, which all adds up to about the same price. the advantage is less heat, power usage, gained space, 6GB, and much quieter. Is it really that hard to understand where the sweet spot is with this card.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Here are some. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/nvidia_geforce_gtx_titan_gaming/3.htm


As with the other reviews, they simply discuss OC, although theirs are the highest besides Linus, but still don't show performance numbers.

Considering NewEgg and Amazon are both no longer taking orders/pre-orders, I will just check back later today and see if some real OC benchmarks are published. So far I am a bit disappointed with Titan...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I may be crazy but I'm starting to wonder if I might be better off going with 3 680 Lightnings over 2 Titans? What do ya'll think?


I am eyeballing two 4GB 670's, after selling my 7970 my total net investment into that would be about $500......

But, I am waiting on those 1Ghz+ benchmarks before I make that call.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> just read it
> nice OC and was surpised how quiet and power efficient it is
> 
> *35-45*% increase over 680/7970 for an extra $650-550 is RIDICULOUS. I am sorry, just because it's Mg-encased doesn't make this suddenly a collector's edition. This price is only justified if it's limited production run of like 1000 like the ARES/MARS....but it's not.
> 
> I feel bad for the Nvidia fans that will go out and buy this just to have the fastest single GPU card.


FYP

And why do you feel bad for us? We couldn`t be anymore happier. Do you think people buy what they can`t afford?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I may be crazy but I'm starting to wonder if I might be better off going with 3 680 Lightnings over 2 Titans? What do ya'll think?


If thats the case grab a 3rd 7970.


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I may be crazy but I'm starting to wonder if I might be better off going with 3 680 Lightnings over 2 Titans? What do ya'll think?


No problems here. Less people in line lol


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Wow, I'm not going to go through this whole thread to see if it's been discussed, but did y'all check out the TPU Dual/Tri/Quad SLI and XFire review?
> 
> Among a lot of other odd observations, the most glaring is that Tri-Fire is unbelievably flaky in terms of perf. It's very often slower than dual cards, and even often slower than a single card ... and not just a 1920x1200, sometimes even at surround res.
> 
> When you get to the end and discover them calculating tri-Fire to be a better performer and better value than Tri-SLI in terms of perf/dollar, I just have to say ... they MUST have screwed up their calculations ... there is no possible way (that I can see) wherein that calculation is correct based on the charts overall. Tri-SLI is almost never significantly behind Tri-Fire, but then like 1/2 of the games show Tri-SLI absolutely destroying Tri-Fire.
> 
> Their overall perf and overall value numbers for the 3-GPU setups do not even come close to 'adding up'. And even if I'm wrong and they somehow do make sense, I'd advise anyone contemplating such a setup to take a serious look at the individual charts ... because tri-fire scaling is like CRAZY flaky ... whereas Tri-SLI ... is actually quite reliable.
> 
> Really that review is pretty mind-blowing in terms of how unreliable it is to go over 2 GPU's with either vendor, but AMD in particular. It's just crazy how many instances there are where more gpu's = less performance.
> 
> I really think we've gotten to a point where GPU's have gotten faster so much more dramatically than CPU's have ... looking at Titan vs. GTX280, we've got like +400% faster GPU's over the past 4 years, and CPU's have only increased by like 40% over the same time span when it comes to gaming performance (since >4 cores remains almost entirely useless) ... that we're really reaching the point of dramatically diminishing returns when setting up > 2 gpu's, except in really specific gaming scenarios.










i actually talked about this afew pages back. AMDs drivers for 3 or 4 cards are a pathetic joke. The worst part is that when it works 3 7970s can outmatch 2 TITANS!

The power is there, the drivers are not


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I may be crazy but I'm starting to wonder if I might be better off going with 3 680 Lightnings over 2 Titans? What do ya'll think?


IMO Hang on to the 7970s until the next gen. Not enough difference to be messing between 680s and 7970s.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rusky1*
> 
> I don't see what all the rage is about. It's a slightly faster card for a ridiculous price. You can get 2 7970's (or 2 680's) for the price of 1 titan and still have money left over in addition to having a higher performing setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Or you can get 2 titans and have nearly the same performance as quad 680's, 7970,'s or 690's, which all adds up to about the same price. the advantage is less heat, power usage, gained space, 6GB, and much quieter. Is it really that hard to understand where the sweet spot is with this card.
Click to expand...

Many of us dont see 2000$ in GPUs alone as a sweet spot for anything. Especially when the price is purely inflated... You aren't paying for the performance or the big die, you are paying for Nvidias Greed. Enjoy!


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> As with the other reviews, they simply discuss OC, although theirs are the highest besides Linus, but still don't show performance numbers.
> 
> Considering NewEgg and Amazon are both no longer taking orders/pre-orders, I will just check back later today and see if some real OC benchmarks are published. So far I am a bit disappointed with Titan...


What? They don`t show performance numbers? You have FPS, you have the setup, you have the settings. You even have 3DMark. What more do you want? Percentage? Take out the calculator. The overclock to 1100MHz got him 10-30% better performance


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> If thats the case grab a 3rd 7970.


I would but I want to switch back to Nvidia. Plus the EK blocks I have on my 7970's are not made any more and I would have to buy all new blocks...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It's even worse looking in the PCPer testing, with their custom hardware (which was done before Titan).
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-TITAN-Performance-Review-and-Frame-Rating-Update/Frame-Rat


Its funny because BF3 is the smoothest game is play with my HD 7970 CF.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rusky1*
> 
> I don't see what all the rage is about. It's a slightly faster card for a ridiculous price. You can get 2 7970's (or 2 680's) for the price of 1 titan and still have money left over in addition to having a higher performing setup.


http://techreport.com/r.x/geforce-titan/value-99th.gif

Titan beats 7970 GHz SLI (and most likely GTX 680s) in price/performance after frame lag is added in. All the rage is basically people that are looking at reviews that only care about sheer FPS. If that's your thing, or you don't believe in frame lag, then by all means... 2x 7970s or 680s.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Its funny because BF3 is the smoothest game is play with my HD 7970 CF.


If your above 60FPS it's really hard to notice frame lag. I'm assuming your 2x 7970s rarely go below that mark.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i actually talked about this afew pages back. AMDs drivers for 3 or 4 cards are a pathetic joke. The worst part is that when it works 3 7970s can outmatch 2 TITANS!
> 
> The power is there, the drivers are not


Stop kidding yourself. Its not even close.

2 Titan`s beat 3 7970s by 25%. They aren`t even close
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan_SLI/22.html


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> http://techreport.com/r.x/geforce-titan/value-99th.gif
> 
> Titan beats 7970 GHz SLI (and most likely GTX 680s) in price/performance after frame lag is added in. All the rage is basically people *that are looking at reviews that only care about sheer FPS*.


Me basically.


----------



## Vengeance47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I may be crazy but I'm starting to wonder if I might be better off going with 3 680 Lightnings over 2 Titans? What do ya'll think?


Whilst you would be saving $500-$600, tri-SLI scaling isn't that great. Plus from all the reviews, I have gathered one conclusion. A single Titan on its own isn't really worth it, pair two of them however; totally unbeatable


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Who cares? The cards are physically identical. If there's some better bios version out there you can just flash to it on any card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Not entirely, because SLI scaling and issues aren't as bad at 2, as they are at 3 and 4. If you need to SLI, having 2 beastly GPUs in SLI is _far_ better than 4 mediocre ones.
> EVGA, obviously.


So EVGA is the best choice? Why?


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Stop kidding yourself. Its not even close.
> 
> 2 Titan`s beat 3 7970s by 25%. They aren`t even close


Ummm no. Want me to cherry pick some games too?


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vengeance47*
> 
> Whilst you would be saving $500-$600, tri-SLI scaling isn't that great. Plus from all the reviews, I have gathered one conclusion. A single Titan on its own isn't really worth it, pair two of them however; totally unbeatable


Doesn't pairing this card up in an SLI arrangement defeat the purpose? You are just introducing the same SLI issues that people are trying to avoid. If this is the case then just SLI 680s and wait a year for a reasonable card.

Supposed to be a MONSTER card that would eliminate the necessity for dual cards at higher res. I don't see the performace being nearly high enough to be what it should have been. Especially If you already have dual/tri/quad gpus. You are probably getting more than enough performance for todays games. Unless you want the cards solely for benching.

You can all defend this release, I think it is a joke


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I didn't want to.. but I did.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Titan on a 955BE.? Really.???
Tell me you just haven't updated your sig rig yet, please..










just kidding, I see the 3770K back there waiting.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> http://techreport.com/r.x/geforce-titan/value-99th.gif
> 
> Titan beats 7970 GHz SLI (and most likely GTX 680s) in price/performance after frame lag is added in. All the rage is basically people that are looking at reviews that only care about sheer FPS. If that's your thing, or you don't believe in frame lag, then by all means... 2x 7970s or 680s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your above 60FPS it's really hard to notice frame lag. I'm assuming your 2x 7970s rarely go below that mark.


What does that graph even mean? I don`t quite understand what it shows


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I may be crazy but I'm starting to wonder if I might be better off going with 3 680 Lightnings over 2 Titans? What do ya'll think?


Go with the 2 Titans, IMO. You can always add a 3rd if you really need too. It gives you options, and 4x 680s won't scale good.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Oh well, moot point as these things will be sold out for months now anyway....


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> http://techreport.com/r.x/geforce-titan/value-99th.gif
> 
> Titan beats 7970 GHz SLI (and most likely GTX 680s) in price/performance after frame lag is added in. All the rage is basically people that are looking at reviews that only care about sheer FPS. If that's your thing, or you don't believe in frame lag, then by all means... 2x 7970s or 680s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your above 60FPS it's really hard to notice frame lag. I'm assuming your 2x 7970s rarely go below that mark.


100fps+

I can test frame-times myself.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Stop kidding yourself. Its not even close.
> 
> 2 Titan`s beat 3 7970s by 25%. They aren`t even close


like i said, when it works...  and even the extra $1000 for a third TITAN looks stupid with scaling like this.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Not entirely, because SLI scaling and issues aren't as bad at 2, as they are at 3 and 4. If you need to SLI, having 2 beastly GPUs in SLI is _far_ better than 4 mediocre ones.
> EVGA, obviously.


Your not getting my point. The graph that was shown was comparing a single Titan to 680sli and 690. Bot dual gpu configurations (Not 3). A single Titan will fall short on high resolution as well as eyefinity. I know this because my 690 also falls a tad short from maxing out games like FarCry3 and C3. You only gain the reduced frame times with a single Titan. Like I said when added a second your back to square one.


----------



## King Lycan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I didn't want to.. but I did.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Aww man that was fast









Look at all the AMD fanboys with their damage control so cute


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Its funny because BF3 is the smoothest game is play with my HD 7970 CF.


Actually i feel the same. bf3 is the smoothest game with my 7970 cf.People should really read the graph and the ms before they say that it looks awful.The most of the frames is average around 20 ms,some goes down tp 3-4 ms and some goes to 25-30 ms


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Yup... lol. I'm so glad frame lag is becoming more and more well known.
> 
> I'm totally not a fanboy, but i've had really bad luck with my last 2 AMD GPUs in that regard.. noticeable frame lag.


Is that what people are calling it now, 'frame lag'?

I am also glad the awareness of the phenomenon is going up, but I don't know that I like settling on the term 'frame lag', or even 'frame latency'. Neither really describes the actual problem.

I prefer 'uncontrolled frametime distribution for the purpose of maximizing average FPS', i.e. cheating to look better in benchmarks than you really are


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Ummm no. Want me to cherry pick some games too?


Ummmm yes. Look what I posted instead of saying wrong things (like the overclock issues that you boasted all day about which doesn`t even exist).
Here is an average of *17 games*. Talk yourself out of this. So stop spreading wrong information in this forum.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

The performance is very impressive against the GTX 680, especially when overclocked, but the price isn't.
2x GTX 660 Ti's perform on-par and cost much less.
It is the highly clocked 6 GB memory what made that card really pricey. If they made a 3 GB variant it might cost significantly less, probably $200-$150 less.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Go with the 2 Titans, IMO. You can always add a 3rd if you really need too. It gives you options


More options????

Not many ''options'' when not in stock anywhere, and not before march 21... and how many will they get on march 21, a couple of cards again? So then another month of waiting to get another 1? And then the 8970 will be out and beat it....

People talk about using 2,3 or 4 Titans, but you can't buy even one anywhere...

Finding one in Canada is impossible. Even Newegg.ca doesn't know what a Titan is... So my ''Options'' are pretty limited...


----------



## rusky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> http://techreport.com/r.x/geforce-titan/value-99th.gif
> 
> Titan beats 7970 GHz SLI (and most likely GTX 680s) in price/performance after frame lag is added in. All the rage is basically people that are looking at reviews that only care about sheer FPS. If that's your thing, or you don't believe in frame lag, then by all means... 2x 7970s or 680s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your above 60FPS it's really hard to notice frame lag. I'm assuming your 2x 7970s rarely go below that mark.


I did look at frame lag. The only benefit to the Titan that I can see is that it's usually the happy medium for frame latency. The 7970 either beats it or loses to it depending on the game being played. The 680 seems to get pretty bad scores in this field.


----------



## Cryosis00

Soooooo is everyone just upset with the price?

All the reviews show this is hands down the best single card solution you can buy for both gaming and computational demanding tasks, such as folding.

I guess having a single card solution that is within arms reach of a GTX690 isn't good enough?

The price/performance argument is always beat to death. I guess if you can afford it /shrug to all the haters.


----------



## zooterboy

I am disappoint.

$700, maybe I could see it. $1000? No way in hell.

Performance numbers are unimpressive to say the least, and I'm left wondering: what is the point of even producing this card (with that ridiculous price point)?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> More options????
> 
> Not many ''options'' when not in stock anywhere, and not before march 21... and how many will they get on march 21, a couple of cards again? So then another month of waiting to get another 1? *And then the 8970 will be out and beat it....*
> 
> People talk about using 2,3 or 4 Titans, but you can't buy even one anywhere...
> 
> Finding one in Canada is impossible. Even Newegg.ca doesn't know what a Titan is... So my ''Options'' are pretty limited...


Not this year...


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> like i said, when it works...  and even the extra $1000 for a third TITAN looks stupid with scaling like this.


Maybe on this game, but 680 tri-SLI is FAR superior to Tri-Fire in terms of performance if you look through all the graphs.


----------



## Biorganic

Maybe ill buy one a year from now. LOL

After price drops to ~500


----------



## piesquared

After fully digesting reviews and user (and Mod) comments, it is clear that this is just a product thrown out to let the shills/focus group members attempt to sell at these ridiculous prices. Anyone pumping this product at such glaringly fraudulent prices should be banned immediately. And any mod throwing their hat in the ring to try and justify nv's extortion has lost any and all credibility by any reasonable measure. This ridiculous charade of viral marketing is blatantly obvious.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Looking at all these benches makes me power hungry









Once i sell my GTX570s i will be looking to get another HD7970. with AMD focused on improving it's drivers throughout the year, smoothing out the latency issues and the immense power it brings to the table you can't go wrong.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> I'm going to take some exception to that statement as well as the graph since you have to take it in context. While the HD 7970 CF looks like it's bleeding like a stuck pig, MOST of its associated frame times are WELL BELOW the 20ms mark, making those fluctuations very, very hard to detect. It may look bad on a chart but I don't think it would translate into a massively unbalanced REAL WORLD gameplay experience.


I think it is actually worse when you take it in context. What they are showing is that, when you measure the frame at the monitor, there are many CFX frames that are basically displayed for 0 ms, but that those frames count for FPS numbers even if you don't see them. Here's their chart that takes those small-portion frames out of the FPS numbers. Not good for CFX.


Quote:


> This is the same graph with data gathered from our method that omits RUNT frames that only represent pixels under a certain threshold (to be discussed later). Removing the tiny slivers gives us a "perceived frame rate" that differs quite a bit - CrossFire doesn't look faster than a single card.


We probably need to take this discussion to another thread though. Plus, it's all preliminary info, so we need to wait to make judgements based on it, but it is an interesting perspective.


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> The performance is very impressive against the GTX 680, especially when overclocked, but the price isn't.
> *2x GTX 660 Ti's perform on-par and cost much less.*


That's what gets me the most. We're talking about nearly half the cost with very similar performance at 1600p. If you want the best of the best, Titan SLI looks like it's the way to go, but then you can't use the frame lag/latency argument.

Ah well. I'm going to be interested to see how the demand will be and how much stock retailers will be carrying.

Have fun Titan buyers and make sure you post your builds and OC results.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Is that what people are calling it now, 'frame lag'?
> 
> I am also glad the awareness of the phenomenon is going up, but I don't know that I like settling on the term 'frame lag', or even 'frame latency'. Neither really describes the actual problem.
> 
> I prefer 'uncontrolled frametime distribution for the purpose of maximizing average FPS', i.e. cheating to look better in benchmarks than you really are


What about people like me who have never once noticed this "phenomenon" with SLI/CF setups? I'll take the FPS thanks.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 100fps+
> 
> I can test frame-times myself.


Totally understandable that it would be smooth as butter, even with frame lag at 100+ FPS.









You would really have to lock your FPS at about 50FPS, then compare side by side with a Titan locked at the same FPS to see the difference. I loved my SLI setups when games were getting 60+ FPS, but whenever they went below that I absolutely hated it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> I prefer 'uncontrolled frametime distribution for the purpose of maximizing average FPS', i.e. cheating to look better in benchmarks than you really are


Yeah let's go with that term. XD


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Maybe on this game, but 680 tri-SLI is FAR superior to Tri-Fire in terms of performance if you look through all the graphs.


*Like i said*... *AMD has the power but no drivers for 3-4 cards*. Across the board you will also note that Crossfire is superior to SLi, which shows with better drivers it should do the same with 3-4 cards.


----------



## rcfc89

My final saying on Titan is this. If you wan't to future proof your rig for the next year and only play on a single 1080p screen grab a Titan. I doubt we will see a single-gpu solution that will overtake a single card with this much power and vram in the next two years. Anyone else your basically paying to have the best possible for maybe 6-9 months unless your dropping 3-4k tri/quad sli. For people like me who would only be in need of the power of Titan in sli (single 1440p) there will be much better and cheaper solutions by the end of this year. Its either single or tri/quad to really make sense. I put a grand down that 3 8970's will destroy Titan sli for 1500.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> What about people like me who have never once noticed this "phenomenon" with SLI/CF setups? I'll take the FPS thanks.


Obviously you are holding it wrong


----------



## DimmyK

For egg preorders, release date just changed to *02/28/2013*. YESSSSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ejb222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> FYP
> 
> And why do you feel bad for us? We couldn`t be anymore happier. Do you think people buy what they can`t afford?


Yes...its called credit card debt


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Ummmm yes. Look what I posted instead of saying wrong things (like the overclock issues that you boasted all day about which doesn`t even exist).
> Here is an average of *17 games*. Talk yourself out of this. So stop spreading wrong information in this forum.


The problem there is that it includes avg of as low as 20fps for trifire 7970s from one game while they are much more consist ant than those graphs tend to show.

Put it this way. It averages 1fps in 2 games but wins in two overs. Those 2 1fps games will drag down the actual performance of the setup. If the other just hold a better middle ground 20fps vs 1 it will seem better merely because of how low 1 fps is.

Honestly, depends on what games you play for it to be determined....and that is costs $800 for 2 titans


----------



## Seyumi

Titan doesn't seem like a good value but what if it beats the 780? (and it probably will considering the rumors of it just being a small refresh with like 15% performance boost using the same lame 256 bit memory bus) This might actually be a graphics card you hold onto for more than a year or two since nothing beats it. I don't remember the last time I owned a graphics card that did that except for the 8800 GTX. I don't believe in "future proofing" but the GTX 780 rumors are starting to scare me a bit into thinking the Titan is a decent buy (at least for now)


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I think it is actually worse when you take it in context. What they are showing is that, when you measure the frame at the monitor, there are many CFX frames that are basically displayed for 0 ms, but that those frames count for FPS numbers even if you don't see them. Here's their chart that takes those small-portion frames out of the FPS numbers. Not good for CFX.
> 
> 
> We probably need to take this discussion to another thread though. Plus, it's all preliminary info, so we need to wait to make judgements based on it, but it is an interesting perspective.


I have to agree. With those tests at PCPer we've gone from trying to benchmark an experience to something altogether different and much more scientific.

Not that there's anything wrong with that....but.....

Personally, I simply care about what hits my eyes.


----------



## Usario

30-35% better than 7970 GE for 150% more money. 15% slower than GTX 690 for the same price. 20% slower than HD 7990 for $100 more.

It's definitely a beautiful card with an excellent cooler and top-notch performance. But for that price? Yawn.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> My final saying on Titan is this. If you wan't to future proof your rig for the next year and only play on a single 1080p screen grab a Titan. I doubt we will see a single-gpu solution that will overtake a single card with this much power and vram in the next two years. Anyone else your basically paying to have the best possible for maybe 6-9 months unless your dropping 3-4k tri/quad sli. For people like me who would only be in need of the power of Titan in sli (single 1440p) there will be much better and cheaper solutions by the end of this year. Its either single or tri/quad to really make sense. *I put a grand down that 3 8970's will destroy Titan sli for 1500*.


but 3 7970s already do that, all they need are better drivers


----------



## Cloudfire777

Crysis 3 on 7680x1600 run by 1 Titan. LOL


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> More options????
> 
> Not many ''options'' when not in stock anywhere, and not before march 21... and how many will they get on march 21, a couple of cards again? So then another month of waiting to get another 1? And then the 8970 will be out and beat it....
> 
> People talk about using 2,3 or 4 Titans, but you can't buy even one anywhere...
> 
> Finding one in Canada is impossible. Even Newegg.ca doesn't know what a Titan is... So my ''Options'' are pretty limited...


You can pre-order from NCIX:
http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=80597&vpn=06G-P4-2790-KR&manufacture=eVGA

NE.ca knows what a Titan is, it's just not available for purchase yet.
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121724

Pro Tip: Change .com to .ca.

Where you getting March 21 from? A typo?

NewEgg release date is showing February 28.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> Yes...its called credit card debt


Well that is their problems not yours pal. Let people buy what they want.


----------



## Clovertail100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I Just hope AMD comes out with something to counter the Titan soon to tame Nvidia's ridiculously greedy $1k price tag for this performance.


AMD doesn't really do big dies. Their official stance is that Titan poses no threat to them, and it's true. Titan falls short of beating two stock 7970 GE's by ridiculously margins, while costing more. It has the same problem against 680's.
The card will only prove it's worth to people who absolutely demand a single GPU experience and are willing to sacrifice quite a bit for it, or perhaps people who simply need more power than quad 7970's or 680's have to offer. Or people that are filthy rich. I suppose there are also people who will just buy it because it's "Titan." That hurts my faith in the human race, though.

I feel Titan is more of a PR move, and if that's the case it's a success. The hype surrounding this has been astronomical. It's a nice card considering it can sometimes outperform the 680 by 100%, but that seems to occur mostly when the card is unchallenged; in high performance titles and high settings, it seems to sit around 50% better than the 680 at best, and 10% better than the 7970 at worst. It's very reminiscent of the 580 vs 6970/570 performance.
People will still view it as the generation "winner" though.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

God multi-screen gives me a headache...


----------



## ejb222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> My final saying on Titan is this. If you wan't to future proof your rig for the next year and only play on a single 1080p screen grab a Titan. I doubt we will see a single-gpu solution that will overtake a single card with this much power and vram in the next two years. Anyone else your basically paying to have the best possible for maybe 6-9 months unless your dropping 3-4k tri/quad sli. For people like me who would only be in need of the power of Titan in sli (single 1440p) there will be much better and cheaper solutions by the end of this year. Its either single or tri/quad to really make sense. I put a grand down that 3 8970's will destroy Titan sli for 1500.


So all the new Titan owners wont be butt-hurt when the GTX 780 comes out and can at minimum OC to Titan performance for almast half the price??? Or how much more butt-hurt will they be if the 780 is on par with the Titan and is only $550 or $600?


----------



## Alatar

I find it funny that a thread about a $1000 GPU has so far been 95% about value...


----------



## guinner16

Newegg changed release date to 2/28. Ugggg. I was figuring tuesday not Thursday.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> So all the new Titan owners wont be butt-hurt when the GTX 780 comes out and can at minimum OC to Titan performance for almast half the price??? Or how much more butt-hurt will they be if the 780 is on par with the Titan and is only $550 or $600?


If this happens I will give you my computer for free. Including the Titan. Feel free to save this post and remind me when it happens. However, It won't happen, the chip inside the 780 is far inferior. There's absolutely no way and I don't see how anyone can think it will.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> If this happens I will give you my computer for free. Feel free to save this post.
> 
> It won't happen, the chip inside the 780 is far inferior.


^^^ What he said.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> What? They don`t show performance numbers? You have FPS, you have the setup, you have the settings. You even have 3DMark. What more do you want? Percentage? Take out the calculator. The overclock to 1100MHz got him 10-30% better performance


They aren't showing performance numbers at the 1.1Ghz, they are showing them at base clocks, sub 1Ghz. They only are discussing that the card can do above 1Ghz after tweaking..


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> So all the new Titan owners wont be butt-hurt when the GTX 780 comes out and can at minimum OC to Titan performance for almast half the price??? Or how much more butt-hurt will they be if the 780 is on par with the Titan and is only $550 or $600?


There doesnt look to be too much room to fit in a 780 without completely alienating Titan owners. This card is no doubt a beast, I just don't think Nvidia really thought this one through as well as people were assuming.

just my opinion


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I find it funny that a thread about a $1000 GPU has so far been 95% about value...


It's kind of absurd and it's not at the same time.

I'm sure a lot more people are willing to throw down big money for a graphics card if the performance in game is worthwhile. Given the caliber of set ups on OCN, people dropping 1k on their GPU budget is not a stretch at all. But people want to make sure they're getting use out of it too.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> If this happens I will give you my computer for free. Including the Titan. Feel free to save this post and remind me when it happens. However, It won't happen, the chip inside the 780 is far inferior. There's absolutely no way and I don't see how anyone can think it will.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> ^^^ What he said.


What they said


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I find it funny that a thread about a $1000 GPU has so far been 95% about value...


What do you expect? Every previous GPU in the history of nvidia advanced performance per dollar to an extent, but then we have the Titan that while overclocked, is still slower than the GTX 690. That's going to be a major deterrent for many. And then you have the Lightning 680 SLIs and 680 SLIs which are even faster than the 690 - why would anyone sell their setups to get a single Titan which is slower?

Again, Titan at 800-900$ would be perfect. The price would still be extremely high, but would make sense in comparison to the 690.

Nobody expects a value priced card for something that performs this well. We do, however, expect it to perform better per dollar relative to a card released a year ago.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Usario*
> 
> 30-35% better than 7970 GE for 150% more money. 15% slower than GTX 690 for the same price. 20% slower than HD 7990 for $100 more.
> 
> It's definitely a beautiful card with an excellent cooler and top-notch performance. But for that price? Yawn.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> but 3 7970s already do that, all they need are better drivers


As much as it pains me to say I'll probably be going with Amd next round. The 7970ghz puts a beat down on the gtx680. And to see 3 7970's going toe to toe with Titan Sli for 500 dollars less is impressive as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> God multi-screen gives me a headache...


You and me both. Between the bezels and the side screen's pulling and tearing I don't see how people do it.


----------



## Joneszilla

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121724

Just got one for preorder on Newegg.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> If this happens I will give you my computer for free. Feel free to save this post.
> 
> It won't happen, the chip inside the 780 is far inferior.


+999

Won`t happen. Usual refresh from Nvidia shows 10-15%
Titan is unique in this way since its +45%, thus they can price is as something exclusive too. And its selling like hotcakes right now. Its the correct price imo especially since 2xTitans is beating 2x690s.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> So all the new Titan owners wont be butt-hurt when the GTX 780 comes out and can at minimum OC to Titan performance for almast half the price??? Or how much more butt-hurt will they be if the 780 is on par with the Titan and is only $550 or $600?


You are assuming an awful lot. Here is a list of your assumptions

1. An OC 780 will reach an OC Titan
2. Assuming it will only be $500-$600 at release.
3. You didn't type it, but I will assume, that you are assuming the 780 will be out sometime soon.

Here are my assumption
1. An OC 780 will not reach an Oc titan. It will probably slot in at 15% less like the Titan slots in with the 690
2. I wouldn't be surprised if it was $600-$700.
3. I am assuming the 7xx Series will not be out until Q4
4. I am also assuming the 780's will have a loud reference fan, and be a fine peice of plastic.
5. It wont be 6GB.


----------



## d3v0

Pre-ordered at newegg. Asus model is available for $999. I'm nuts. I need to get a catleap monitor to stretch this baby's legs. theyre available at microcenter, no?


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> As much as it pains me to say I'll probably be going with Amd next round. The 7970ghz puts a beat down on the gtx680. And to see 3 7970's going toe to toe with Titan Sli for 500 dollars less is impressive as well.
> You and me both. Between the bezels and the side screen's pulling and tearing I don't see how people do it.


Completely agree, HATE them


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnCrunch10*
> 
> It's kind of absurd and it's not at the same time.
> 
> I'm sure a lot more people are willing to throw down big money for a graphics card if the performance in game is worthwhile. Given the caliber of set ups on OCN, people dropping 1k on their GPU budget is not a stretch at all. But people want to make sure they're getting use out of it too.


This









Just because something is $1000, that doesnt mean value doesnt come into play.


----------



## Foolsmasher

Without reading every page, does anyone have benchmarks for Titan at its max tdp OC vs. a 7970 at 1300 MHz?

The couple reviews I checked didn't have OC'd benchmarks.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> What do you expect? Every previous GPU in the history of nvidia advanced performance per dollar to an extent, but then we have the Titan that while overclocked, is still slower than the GTX 690. That's going to be a major deterrent for many. And then you have the Lightning 680 SLIs and 680 SLIs which are even faster than the 690 - why would anyone sell their setups to get a single Titan which is slower?
> 
> Again, Titan at 800-900$ would be perfect. The price would still be extremely high, but would make sense in comparison to the 690.
> 
> Nobody expects a value priced card for something that performs this well. We do, however, expect it to perform better per dollar relative to a card released a year ago.


I really don't want to sound like a repeating record but after you overclock both GPUs, then compared them while taking frame lag into account.. they are virtually exactly the same price/performance ratio. I posted the graph twice so far, too lazy to do it again.









It's also my bed time.


----------



## ejb222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I find it funny that a thread about a $1000 GPU has so far been 95% about value...


Well, This is the most expensive single GPU by far. I would say anyone with half a brain should ask themselves if it is really worth the price. To concede that it is the best therefore worth any price tag is rediculous. If they slapped a $2000 price tag on it I'm sure everyone on here would agree that it is over priced.
If common senses reigned over compulsion I don't think this card would sell very well in that it should be about cut in price by about 40%.

The point is that even those that buy it know it is overpriced...they just have the means and the I dont care to buy it.


----------



## Aventadoor

I think GTX Titan is a great card. Best singel GPU, and having just a singel GPU is far superior if you ask me.
No hassle, stuttering or any problems at all. It just works smooth as silk!
I'm sold.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I find it funny that a thread about a $1000 GPU has so far been 95% about value...


because it offers such incredibly poor value. 

Surely you didn't think the most expensive single GPU ever wouldn't turn into this... especially for the performance.

Had this come out on the GTX 680 launch before the 7970Ghz and price drops and bundles and AMD and Nvidia's driver improvements it would be a totally different card when it came to value.

Too late, too weak, Too expensive.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foolsmasher*
> 
> Without reading every page, does anyone have benchmarks for Titan at its max tdp OC vs. a 7970 at 1300 MHz?
> 
> The couple reviews I checked didn't have OC'd benchmarks.


Will take a few days before you see stuff like that I would say. Perhaps just from members on OCN.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> Well, This is the most expensive single GPU by far. I would say anyone with half a brain should ask themselves if it is really worth the price. To concede that it is the best therefore worth any price tag is rediculous. If they slapped a $2000 price tag on it I'm sure everyone on here would agree that it is over priced.
> If common senses reigned over compulsion I don't think this card would sell very well in that it should be about cut in price by about 40%.
> 
> *The point is that even those that buy it know it is overpriced...they just have the means and the I dont care to buy it.*


And jealousy posts like this that makes them very fuzzy and happy about themselves


----------



## Alatar

I also feel that people set very unrealistic expectations and are now underestimating the jump that really happened here.

If we go by TPU numbers (1600p):

4890->5870 was a 51% jump in performance (transition from 55nm to 40nm)
5870->6970 was a 16% jump in performance (same process)
6970->7970 was a 38% jump in performance (transition from 40nm to 28nm)

285->480 was a 42% jump in performance (transition from 55nm to 40nm)
480->580 was a 16% jump in performance (same process)
580->680 was a 29% jump in performance (transition from 40nm to 28nm)

And now as for titan:

680->Titan is a 42% jump in performance (*same process*)

By what possible standard is not a generational leap usually only seen when transitioning to a smaller node not impressive? Hell this is the biggest jump in NV GPUs since the 480 appeared.

*Normally this performance increase would not be seen at this point in the process.*


----------



## ceteris

What's all this BS about future proof? Key to being future proof is to upgrade your bank account! Future proof =/= 1 to 2 years on top. AMD is sitting on their asses for for the next 2 quarters for something right?


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foolsmasher*
> 
> Without reading every page, does anyone have benchmarks for Titan at its max tdp OC vs. a 7970 at 1300 MHz?
> 
> The couple reviews I checked didn't have OC'd benchmarks.


remember the Titan runs at a near 1000Mhz boost clock in its benchmarks (most OC's have failed to top 1180Mhz boosted). It's a dog for overclocking with it's voltage limit at 1.2v


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I also feel that people set very unrealistic expectations and are now underestimating the jump that really happened here.
> 
> If we go by TPU numbers (1600p):
> 
> 4890->5870 was a 51% jump in performance (transition from 55nm to 40nm)
> 5870->6970 was a 16% jump in performance (same process)
> 6970->7970 was a 38% jump in performance (transition from 40nm to 28nm)
> 
> 285->480 was a 42% jump in performance (transition from 55nm to 40nm)
> 480->580 was a 16% jump in performance (same process)
> 580->680 was a 29% jump in performance (transition from 40nm to 28nm)
> 
> And now as for titan:
> 
> 680->Titan is a 42% jump in performance (*same process*)
> 
> By what possible standard is not a generational leap usually only seen when transitioning to a smaller node not impressive? Hell this is the biggest jump in NV GPUs since the 480 appeared.
> 
> *Normally this performance increase would not be seen at this point in the process.*


+ fake mod rep.


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> Well, This is the most expensive single GPU by far. I would say anyone with half a brain should ask themselves if it is really worth the price. To concede that it is the best therefore worth any price tag is rediculous. If they slapped a $2000 price tag on it I'm sure everyone on here would agree that it is over priced.
> If common senses reigned over compulsion I don't think this card would sell very well in that it should be about cut in price by about 40%.
> 
> The point is that even those that buy it know it is overpriced...they just have the means and the I dont care to buy it.


and let's just say someone has $1000 to drop on GPU's. It's not like they wont weigh in the price to performance of a Titan, compared to an SLI or CF setup.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Don't worry I'm paying 24% VAT


Haha 21% here while the price will be uped because well... Dollar = Euro


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I also feel that people set very unrealistic expectations and are now underestimating the jump that really happened here.
> 
> If we go by TPU numbers (1600p):
> 
> 4890->5870 was a 51% jump in performance (transition from 55nm to 40nm)
> 5870->6970 was a 16% jump in performance (same process)
> 6970->7970 was a 38% jump in performance (transition from 40nm to 28nm)
> 
> 285->480 was a 42% jump in performance (transition from 55nm to 40nm)
> 480->580 was a 16% jump in performance (same process)
> 580->680 was a 29% jump in performance (transition from 40nm to 28nm)
> 
> And now as for titan:
> 
> 680->Titan is a 42% jump in performance (*same process*)
> 
> By what possible standard is not a generational leap usually only seen when transitioning to a smaller node not impressive? Hell this is the biggest jump in NV GPUs since the 480 appeared.
> 
> *Normally this performance increase would not be seen at this point in the process.*


Unlike all the cards you posted... it costs $1000...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Unlike all the cards you posted... it costs $1000...


And appears at a point in the litographical process where we usually get 10 to 15% increases.

Had this been a transition to 20nm the story would be completely different.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> So EVGA is the best choice? Why?


Customer / tech support.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Titan on a 955BE.? Really.???
> Tell me you just haven't updated your sig rig yet, please..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding, I see the 3770K back there waiting.


And the 3570k? lol Ninja'd in an edit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Your not getting my point. The graph that was shown was comparing a single Titan to 680sli and 690. Bot dual gpu configurations (Not 3). A single Titan will fall short on high resolution as well as eyefinity. I know this because my 690 also falls a tad short from maxing out games like FarCry3 and C3. You only gain the reduced frame times with a single Titan. Like I said when added a second your back to square one.


Yes, you're using SLI, but the scaling and stuttering issue isn't nearly as pronounced in 2 card configurations as 3 and 4. I don't think any company would ever release the ultimate card with the max memory you need and the GPU power you need, because frankly it would destroy their sales for anything else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Lycan*
> 
> Aww man that was fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all the AMD fanboys with their damage control so cute


I was underwhelmed until I saw the frame-time graphs, the pure smoothness of the graphs finally sold me. I'll take a "performance" hit of 15% FPS if it results in much more consistent frames coming out.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos*
> 
> There doesnt look to be too much room to fit in a 780 without completely alienating Titan owners. This card is no doubt a beast, I just don't think Nvidia really thought this one through as well as people were assuming.
> 
> just my opinion


Unless they know the 780 isn't coming anytime soon, or they completely misjudged the competitive market.

The HardOCP review mentioned that they think Nvidia launched this card to counter an expected move by AMD, and then when AMD didn't make a move they were stuck with it, which plays into theory two. Personally, though, I think it's #1 and we are going to be waiting a while for the 780.


----------



## ejb222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> You are assuming an awful lot. Here is a list of your assumptions
> 
> 1. An OC 780 will reach an OC Titan
> 2. Assuming it will only be $500-$600 at release.
> 3. You didn't type it, but I will assume, that you are assuming the 780 will be out sometime soon.
> 
> Here are my assumption
> 1. An OC 780 will not reach an Oc titan. It will probably slot in at 15% less like the Titan slots in with the 690
> 2. I wouldn't be surprised if it was $600-$700.
> 3. I am assuming the 7xx Series will not be out until Q4
> 4. I am also assuming the 780's will have a loud reference fan, and be a fine peice of plastic.
> 5. It wont be 6GB.


I think you are more than likely correct. I think this because it's obvious how NVIDIA wants to play their cards. They are going to charge a premium for minimum performance gain becuase people eat it up. I really tics me off when people with money buy stuff that isn't worth the price because it changes the scaling of the rest of the product line. If no one spent twice the money on a 20-30% upgrade then we wouldn't have these planned 10% generational increases with 20% price increases. I can't believe people defend these multimillion dollar companies like we owe them something. They are aiming at your wallet, not putting out the best card they have at a competitive price. And people want to feed them with comments like "I know it's overpriced, but i have the money so why not? this is OCN anyway" Like OCN is a community of frivolous overspenders.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Unlike all the cards you posted... it costs $1000...


And you don`t see a connection here?

Previous refresh = +15%ish, Same price
Titan refresh = +45%, ....?

Nvidia WILL be out with a 15% refresh soon that is named GTX 780. THAT card will cost the same as GTX 680, just like previous generations. Nvidia doesn`t have to price Titan to $500 at all. Thats the whole clue here.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> And jealousy posts like this that makes them very fuzzy and happy about themselves


His post made sense, yours is childish and immature... that picture i posted i (#762) is looking more and more accurate with each post you make.


----------



## 2010rig

Titan Availability February 28!


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Unlike all the cards you posted... it costs $1000...


The performance increase is impressive. However, here's the thing: GTX 480 gave us better performance at the same price point. Same for the 580. Same for the 680. Then we get Titan which is completely impressive from a performance perspective, but 1000$. Performs less than GTX 690.

Every prior halo card gave us better performance for the same price, in other words performance per dollar increased dramatically. Here we get lesser performance for the same 1000$ that will buy a GTX 690.


----------



## Capt

I really hope the HD8xxx series can be oc'd to 1.3Ghz-1.4Ghz with stock cooling or at least somewhere near that. My card already does 1.2Ghz with stock voltage/stock cooling.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> The performance increase is impressive. However, here's the thing: GTX 480 gave us better performance at the same price point. Same for the 580. Same for the 680. Then we get Titan which is completely impressive from a performance perspective, but 1000$. Performs less than GTX 690.
> 
> Every prior halo card gave us better performance for the same price, in other words performance per dollar increased dramatically. Here we get lesser performance for the same 1000$ that will buy a GTX 690.


Previous cards were priced like they were because they had to be. This time there's no real competition in the form of other even remotely as powerful single GPU cards.

Again, this is a ~45% increase at a time when we would normally get 15% at best.


----------



## ejb222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> And jealousy posts like this that makes them very fuzzy and happy about themselves


I aint jealous bro. Just super dumbfounded that people have no care in the world outside their own wallet. But if you want to flatter yourself thinking that I'm jealous of you...go for it. Have fun with that fantasy


----------



## zalbard

Has anyone seen this from PCPer's article?


----------



## YP5 Toronto

So much hate....

...sign me up for 2 Titans watered via EVGA when they are released.

...I will join the "you are an idiot for buying this product" group.

Those that have pre-ordered / bought, shall we make T-Shirts for this exclusive club? Anyone have ideas for a logo? a slogan? a graphic?


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Titan Availability February 28!


glad you edited this... i was facepalming soo hard when i read your original post...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> So much hate....
> 
> ...sign me up for 2 Titans watered via EVGA when they are released.
> 
> ...I will join the "you are an idiot for buying this product" group.
> 
> Those that have pre-ordered / bought, shall we make T-Shirts for this exclusive club? Anyone have ideas for a logo? a slogan? a graphic?


with your 590's being equally terrible value, you can't wrong







have fun...


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Customer / tech support.
> And the 3570k? lol Ninja'd in an edit.
> Yes, you're using SLI, but the scaling and stuttering issue isn't nearly as pronounced in 2 card configurations as 3 and 4. I don't think any company would ever release the ultimate card with the max memory you need and the GPU power you need, because frankly it would destroy their sales for anything else.
> I was underwhelmed until I saw the frame-time graphs, the pure smoothness of the graphs finally sold me. I'll take a "performance" hit of 15% FPS if it results in much more consistent frames coming out.


Can you please provide a benchmark where so called stuttering issues for quad 680 or tri 680 are worst than 680 sli? I am just using 680 as a reference point here.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> And jealousy posts like this that makes them very fuzzy and happy about themselves


Your basing your opinion of "Jealousy" from what? I could by 4 Titans off a weeks income. There are quite a few who have decided to not go with Titan because there is no value in it. One is not enough. 3or4 is overkill for my single 1440p and 2 at two grand are equal to three 7970's that are a year old that only cost 1200 dollars. I'll pass. Congrats to those who pulled the trigger.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> glad you edited this... i was facepalming soo hard when i read your original post...


I did the same.









Meant to say, based on that chart, people should be buying the GT520 over Titan.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> The performance increase is impressive. However, here's the thing: GTX 480 gave us better performance at the same price point. Same for the 580. Same for the 680. Then we get Titan which is completely impressive from a performance perspective, but 1000$. Performs less than GTX 690.
> 
> Every prior halo card gave us better performance for the same price, in other words performance per dollar increased dramatically. Here we get lesser performance for the same 1000$ that will buy a GTX 690.


In no way shape or form did a 680 offer ~40% better performance than a 580, or a 580 offer ~40% better performance than a 480. It was awful in comparison to this, the 680 was only around 15% faster than the 580.

You can't compare this generation to performance gains 5+ years ago. Technology is not moving as fast as it use too. We've been getting around 15-20% faster cards every year. This year we got about 40% (and that's being generous, it's more like 44-47%). The card is also running colder and using less power than those much weaker cards that came out 5 years ago. Technology is moving more towards efficiency than sheer speed.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> So much hate....
> 
> ...sign me up for 2 Titans watered via EVGA when they are released.
> 
> ...I will join the "you are an idiot for buying this product" group.
> 
> Those that have pre-ordered / bought, shall we make T-Shirts for this exclusive club? Anyone have ideas for a logo? a slogan? a graphic?


LOL


----------



## guinner16

I see alot of people saying that this performance should come with a $700 card, or an $899 card. Lets meet in the middle and say the $800 is where it should be. So you dont think getting rid of the cheap ass plastic case, loud ass fans, and getting 6GB of VRAM, is worth the extra $200. After drivers are optimizes, and overclocks are figured out, I bet a pair of titans can hang with 680 classifies in SLI for the same price. All while using less power, heat, and noise.


----------



## Gingertechy

When is newegg.com going to get a Evga version!


----------



## Lumo841

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'd love to know why the cards are 5% more expensive in Canada... Given our dollar is on par with the US and on top of that we have to pay *13%* tax, it seems a bit silly.
> 
> And Canadian etailers are wondering why Canadians are ordering direct from the US instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Canada!


I'll trade you the 5% for your healthcare?


----------



## ejb222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> So much hate....
> 
> ...sign me up for 2 Titans watered via EVGA when they are released.
> 
> ...I will join the "you are an idiot for buying this product" group.
> 
> Those that have pre-ordered / bought, shall we make T-Shirts for this exclusive club? Anyone have ideas for a logo? a slogan? a graphic?


"I told NVIDIA that it's ok to charge $1000 for a video card. Now all their products are equally over priced. You're Welcome."


----------



## Tinman12

Newegg is locking us out at 1 pre-order per customer. Dub Tee eff!


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Your basing your opinion of "Jealousy" from what? *I could by 4 Titans off a weeks income*. There are quite a few who have decided to not go with Titan because there is no value in it. One is not enough. 3or4 is overkill for my single 1440p and 2 at two grand are equal to three 7970's that are a year old that only cost 1200 dollars. I'll pass. Congrats to those who pulled the trigger.


Nice bragging there although I didn`t quote you. Do whatever you want for me. Take your 7970s to your bed and sleep with them for all I care


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tinman12*
> 
> Newegg is locking us out at 1 pre-order per customer. Dub Tee eff!


I put one in my basket, paid, and then did the same with another. Did you try the same? So far both of the preorders are in my order history. Did anyone else try this method.


----------



## Xyxyll

What a terrible day to lose all my credit cards, and all my confirmed paypal addresses are tied to old mailing addresses.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> "I told NVIDIA that it's ok to charge $1000 for a video card. Now all their products are equally over priced. You're Welcome."


You obviously have no understanding of how the GPU market works. Because I can't be bothered to type a wall of text again I'll just copy it from the last thread so people will understand why this thing is priced at $1000 and why it's not a threat to the $500 high end GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Okay guys here's the deal:
> 
> Nvidia actually wants to price their big dies (500mm^2+) higher than $500. This is because they're very expensive, have a lot of R&D money put into them and have low yields.
> 
> What made the 480 and 580 cost $500 then? Competition.
> 
> Let's look at the circumstances at the launch of the past pew NV flagships:
> 
> *GTX 280*: Huge die, priced at $650 with basic high end GPU features, has to drop in price very soon because of AMD releasing a GTX 260 matching 4870 for ~$300. NV has to stay competitive and was relying on their high end GPU for the mainstream stuff as well, they have to lower the price in order to sell it because G92 isn't cutting it anymore.
> 
> *GTX 285*: Same story but without the initial high price because of AMD already having their cards out. Only shrinking the process and a bit higher OCs and better thermals aren't enough to price it much above the then discounted 280. NV is still using G92 for their lower end parts and has to still manage some of the mainstream ($300 range) with the expensive GT200b. GT200b did though save them from making a nearly 600mm^2 die for mainstream cards which is probably the reason for why it was even die shrinked. The price can't go higher because of AMD's 4890.
> 
> *GTX 480*: Again a massive die, card is massively late, hogs more power than ever seen before (single GPU) and has lots of bad publicity even before launch. The performance barely warrants the $500 price compared to the $400 5870. NV tries to market the card with more VRAM, CUDA, PhysX etc. They also have to use the die for 470s and 465s again making it a mainstream chip as well. This isn't a choice, it's a must for them because of AMD's product range. The smaller GF104 appears much later and is no match for AMD's products and can't be used to counter high end products.
> 
> *GTX 580*: NV is unaware of what AMD might release after seeing the 5870 matching 6870 (well almost). The 580 provides 10% increase over the older 480 while actually decreasing the die just a tad, improving thermals etc. They can't price it much higher than their own card because the 400 series wasn't even selling well and the 5870 had been discounted to around $370. a $500 price is set as a counter to possible future AMD GPUs, however the 6970 that was originally planned as a $500 card (leaks showing listings from different etailers etc. showed this) barely matches the 480 and can't compete with the 580, AMD has to price the card similarly to the discounted 5870.
> 
> At this point NV saw how important the GF104, GF114, GK104 die was due to the huge volume of sales they produced. A decision is made to give the mainstream chip more attention so it will be on the market sooner.
> 
> *GTX 680*: This time NV already knows the performance of the 7970 which has launched at an expensive $550. Multiple leaks originating from before 7970 era launch plans of NV (drivers, early cooler images etc) show GK104 being introduced as GTX670Ti due to NV thinking it can't match a single 7970. After seeing how AMD's new card performs and where it is priced though NV can bump the name of GK104 up to GTX 680 and grab a big portion of the high end GPU market by releasing it at $500. GK100 is either failed or too expensive to use for anything at this point. Being able to compete with a smaller die, GK104, is a huge plus for NV who have achieved a much bigger jump in performance than AMD (per mm^2), the biggest jump since G80 in fact. Added plus is the GK104 memory controller that blows even NV engineers away and makes it possible for the GK104 to function as a high end GPU even in situations that might need high bandwidth. After this AMD launches a price war, bundle war, renaming war and a driver war to make their lineup more lucrative but the damage has already been done and the 600 series has very good rep outside the enthusiast scene.
> 
> *GTX Titan*: GK110 is expensive to produce, supercomputer firms, universities, etc. are screaming for GK110 based teslas which NV provides as soon as they have tens of thousands of GK110s that have low enough leakage and enough working SMXs. K20s are being sold in late september before the launch of the official cards. One of the customers is the Titan supercomputer, needing around 16,000 units.
> As usual NV intends to sell the more leaky chips as GeForce ones as has been speculated for well over half a year. Nvidia has a card that can without any trouble beat a 680 and a 7970, the performance difference is much bigger than anything we've seen before, high enough that the card doesn't have any competition at all in the single GPU arena, even less so than the 580. On top of this the card is also almost 100% sure to not have any single GPU competition in the next year or even after that because of AMD and NV being stuck on the 28nm process. Nvidia has also been catching flak for bad compute features lately.
> Nvidia doesn't need this expensive chip to compete with AMD and thus has no intentions of releasing it as a normal card part of their normal naming scheme and lineup. That task is reserved for GK114 most likely. However the performance doesn't quite warrant the price of a halo-card-esque pricing of the 690. A decision is made to still release GK110 as Titan for $999 but to load the card with features to make up for the performance that isn't quite up there with the 690. The cooler is similar, users will have full overclocking abilities, etc. And on top of this DP performance is left untouched making the card lucrative for individuals who wish to do GPGPU work but unattractive for big companies. The card is also a huge marketing tool which shows when looking at the emphasis on thermals and OEM systems like those of Origin PC's maingear's etc. The card will enhance NV's brand by setting all the records and being the best. A high price will only reinforce this effect even if it might be bad for the average consumer.
> Titan is a product of no competition in the same performance range at all aside from multi GPU setups which don't really matter due to Titan being able to do 4-way SLI, taking less space, being quieter, having the ability to be installed in SFF builds etc.
> 
> Pricing has everything to do with the competition. Everything.
> 
> So no, your $500 high end GPU isn't going anywhere. If AMD releases the 8970 or the 9970 as powerful enough to make using GK114 or GM104 impossible, NV will be forced to use GK110 or GM100 for normal GPUs. And unless AMD pulls a miracle out of their ass (something like the next version of pitcairn/smaller level chips performing on the level or above NV GK114/GM104) they can't price their cards higher either.
> 
> The only thing that allows TItan to be priced at $999 is the huge jump in performance made with kepler. If the manufacturers want to keep raising prices they have to be able to make lower end chips handily outperform previous high end chips. This might have happened once or twice but it is not by any definition the norm and in normal circumstances a price hike of the extreme high end products isn't possible. Due to the huge advances made with kepler NV is most likely going to struggle with Maxwell when trying to maintain similar advances in performance of their chips (they hit the jackpot once, now a new architecture that is better than an incredible one is very hard to do). The jump will most likely be smaller forcing the price of the top of the line chip down. This is of course assuming that AMD keeps putting out GPUs at a steady pace.


If you truly believe that prices will just go sky high for all GPUs in the future because of the titan please read the above.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> So much hate....
> 
> ...sign me up for 2 Titans watered via EVGA when they are released.
> 
> ...I will join the "you are an idiot for buying this product" group.
> 
> Those that have pre-ordered / bought, shall we make T-Shirts for this exclusive club? Anyone have ideas for a logo? a slogan? a graphic?


Have it say:

I could've bought 3 7950's instead of this lousy Titan!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

wait wait for it..





I TOLD YOU GUYS!!!

lol

what a flop XD


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> wait wait for it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I TOLD YOU GUYS!!!
> 
> lol


And then you realize that unless you cherrypick this is a bigger jump in performance from a 7970GHz than the 7970 was from a 580.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> The performance increase is impressive. However, here's the thing: GTX 480 gave us better performance at the same price point. Same for the 580. Same for the 680. Then we get Titan which is completely impressive from a performance perspective, but 1000$. Performs less than GTX 690.
> 
> Every prior halo card gave us better performance for the same price, in other words performance per dollar increased dramatically. Here we get lesser performance for the same 1000$ that will buy a GTX 690.


You are putting the Titan in the same market spot that the 480, 580, and 680 had, but it isn't. There will be a GTX 780, and it will offer better performance at the same price point. But the Titan isn't the GTX 780.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> wait wait for it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I TOLD YOU GUYS!!!
> 
> lol


Can't recall what you told us but a real oc beats the 690 out of the water.
Real 1200 (as in base clock)


----------



## 100cotton

How long am I going to have to wait?


----------



## rcfc89

So when the 8970 is released and likely to be 10-15% maybe less slower then a Titan do we expect Amd to charge 10% less then a grand at 9bills. I highy doubt it. There are going to be some disgruntled Titan owners if Amd drops the 8000 series on us this year.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> In no way shape or form did a 680 offer ~40% better performance than a 580, or a 580 offer ~40% better performance than a 480. It was awful in comparison to this, the 680 was only around 15% faster than the 580.
> 
> You can't compare this generation to performance gains 5+ years ago. Technology is not moving as fast as it use too. We've been getting around 15-20% faster cards every year. This year we got about 40% (and that's being generous, it's more like 44-47%). The card is also running colder and using less power than those much weaker cards that came out 5 years ago. Technology is moving more towards efficiency than sheer speed.




Not sure if math is correct but looking at these comparisons you get:

GTX580 58%
GTX680 75%
GTX Titan 100%

75/58 = x1.293 Faster
100/75 = x1.333 Faster

So you see the difference is about the same, same 1 year difference between the cards only x2 more expensive. On top of that GTX680 was never good value or GTX580 to begin with compare to GTX570/HD 6970, HD 7950/GTX670.


----------



## Atomfix

Look at that load temp, it's the new Fermi!


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> wait wait for it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I TOLD YOU GUYS!!!
> 
> lol


You forgot Crysis 2


And Crysis 3


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RB Snake*
> 
> Hopefully someone does a 7680x1440 test to see if that 6gb of vram is actually useful. It clearly wasn't at 1600p.


King4x4 plays battlefield 3 at that resolution with 2x 4gb 680's without a hitch. I don't think 6gb would have an improvement.


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> "I told NVIDIA that it's ok to charge $1000 for a video card. Now all their products are equally over priced. You're Welcome."


Says the guy who comes from a state that is paying for a convicted murderer's sex change


----------



## Creator

I think a lot of us feel this isn't worth $1000 because it's... late. Had this been released a year ago in the form of GK100 that was *60-70%* faster than a GTX 580, then the price would have felt warranted, because 40% is more typical for the generational upgrade. But here we've been now with HD 7900s for over a year, and GTX 600s for nearly a year, so the increase doesn't seem as impressive. It's still impressive, just not $1000 impressive (at this time).


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> 
> 
> How long am I going to have to wait?


I give it 3 months tops.


----------



## Artikbot

Titan spotted in Spain. RRP?

_ONE THOUSAND AND FREAKING SEVENTY EUROS._

This card has the worst price/performance ratio since... The 8800Ultra. Wait, the Ultra had a better one.

What the hell was nVIDIA thinking when they came up with the pricing?!


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> So when the 8970 is released and likely to be 10-15% maybe less slower then a Titan do we expect Amd to charge 10% less then a grand at 9bills. I highy doubt it. There are going to be some disgruntled Titan owners if Amd drops the 8000 series on us this year.


I will use myself as an example, because frankly that is the only person I care about I am buiilding my first rig, and want to run at or as close to 120fps at 1440p 120hz. If I buy $1000 worth of 680's I wont be able to do this, or it will be close in some games. I would then want to upgrade again when the 7 series comes out, because I am hoping to get the performance I want. so i just spend $1,000 on cards, and now need to spend another $1,000-$1,200 on cards, that may no accomplish what I want. For $2000 right now I can ge the peformance I want, which If I didnt meantion earlier, that is all I care about. lol.


----------



## Michalius

Fun to see Titan outperform the 690 in a number of benches. For those of us that dislike multi card setups, this is a great product to have available.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Since when is it not ok for business, large or small to make a profit?

Many of you have no understanding of how "over priced" PREMIUM products are REQUIRED for a company's product portfolio to be successful overall. This includes their ability to sell their low end products and midrange products at an EXTREME value to the end user.

You also forget, that INNOVATION found in a technology company is pushed and moved forward by creating premium products and charging a premium for it. Where does a company fund the $$$ to re-invest in R and D? Where does a company find the expected revenue to plan ahead for R and D expenditures? Its not coming from the $150 video card...not by the time it hits the companies PnL.

Some of you ***** and complain about a price and product that you can't afford (that is 100% fine, we all have different priorities and stages in our lives), however those that are buying these premium products have a trickle down affect on the product you do / you will buy NOW or 1 year from now.

Many of you want something for nothing, yet scream and yell, poke fun at those that are DOING. Doing = investing in future tech, taking a gamble on new technology, providing results to the community, sharing experiences on PREMIUM products.

Is the Titan a high priced product? YES.... however VALUE is dependent on the buyer, based on their value system, their UTILITY metric they apply to their OWN lifestyles. It has next to nothing to do with what you can or can't afford.

Nvidia and other companies in the Technology field take risks on these types of products everyday. It will only take a few months to claim if this product as successful, my gut tells me it will be. They will sell through, there will be demand and the company will rack in the revenue and increase their profits, while moving their BALL FORWARD.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> You forgot Crysis 2
> 
> 
> And Crysis 3


THOSE ARE STILL BAD... XD

Titan is not the god send gpu that much people were thinking and wishing about...

2,100 to play some games at res above 1080P yeah sure nvidia take my money here here here $$$$ XD

Reality strikes back thank you crysis btw...


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> So when the 8970 is released and likely to be 10-15% maybe less slower then a Titan do we expect Amd to charge 10% less then a grand at 9bills. I highy doubt it. There are going to be some disgruntled Titan owners if Amd drops the 8000 series on us this year.


My thoughts exactly. They have a target point now which they will go for with high clocks and a good 8 months to work on drivers.
Well within the realm of reality it will match titan for the normal high end price, and then Nvidia will feel they have to put the 780 at that performance level..... Paying double for 8 months early performance. Speculation of course.

Of course they could work together and decide to launch at a certain performance level so everyone gets a piece of the pie, who knows really.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> What the hell was nVIDIA thinking when they came up with the pricing?!


"How to make money"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> THOSE ARE STILL BAD... XD
> 
> Titan is not the god send gpu that much people were thinking and wishing about...
> 
> 2,100 to play some games at 1080P above resolutions yeah sure nvidia take my money XD
> 
> Reality strikes back thank you crysis btw...


How are they still bad?
Crysis 2: 54% over GTX 680 and 44% over 7970GHz.
Crysis 3: 45% over GTX 680 and 36% over 7970GHz.

Oh well we can`t agree on everything. As you can see, the price/performance is highly discussed in this forum and many agree with you that its an unheard high price. I won`t debate against that. It just as valid as everything else


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> "I told NVIDIA that it's ok to charge $1000 for a video card. Now all their products are equally over priced. You're Welcome."


Its a sad day when members on overclock.net are playing the $$$$ card. NONE of us are happy with the price but it is what it is.

Maybe i'll just throw one of my Titan's on Ebay for 2K to hear people complain


----------



## voxox

Did anyone pay attention to this?







Review from guru3d

Looks like I will be keeping my x58 for quite some time. Also note the 800MHz difference between 3960x vs 965x.


----------



## brasco

Does anyone know if any of the manufacturers are opting out of the CUDA unlock?


----------



## tsm106

Where is this juggernaut?


----------



## Alatar

To everyone saying that people should just go 7970s etc. instead of Titans are you also willing to say that people should go with 7850s instead of 7970s?

*a 7970 offers around 40% higher performance than a 7850 for a bit over twice the price.
a titan offers around 35% better performance than a 7970 for bit over twice the price.*

See why using price/performance as an argument with cards like this is silly? It just doesn't work, price/performance doesn't scale linearly, never has and never will.

What many of you are basically saying is that all 7970 owners are silly and the 7970 is a horrible value because a 7850 will give much better price performance.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> I will use myself as an example, because frankly that is the only person I care about I am buiilding my first rig, and want to run at or as close to 120fps at 1440p 120hz. If I buy $1000 worth of 680's I wont be able to do this, or it will be close in some games. I would then want to upgrade again when the 7 series comes out, because I am hoping to get the performance I want. so i just spend $1,000 on cards, and now need to spend another $1,000-$1,200 on cards, that may no accomplish what I want. For $2000 right now I can ge the peformance I want, which If I didnt meantion earlier, that is all I care about. lol.


If you can snag two of these I feel you would have a better shot at it with the way SLI scaling past two cards shows diminishing returns. You could also just snag a single 680 and play an older call of duty game and get your 120 FPS. What games were you thinking of playing? Modern games at 120FPS on a 1440p screen is not easy if its a title like BF3, Metro, or Farcry unless you turn the settings down.


----------



## Simkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I think a lot of us feel this isn't worth $1000 because it's... late. Had this been released a year ago in the form of GK100 that was *60-70%* faster than a GTX 580, then the price would have felt warranted, because 40% is more typical for the generational upgrade. But here we've been now with HD 7900s for over a year, and GTX 600s for nearly a year, so the increase doesn't seem as impressive. It's still impressive, just not $1000 impressive (at this time).


+1

VERY true.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceteris*
> 
> Says the guy who comes from a state that is paying for a convicted murderer's sex change


I was going to post a single picture but this deserves more.. much more...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://www.google.ca/search?q=facepalm&rlz=1C1CHFX_enCA516CA516&aq=f&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=f4MmUYm7EeKsiAKYpoC4CQ&biw=1366&bih=653&sei=goMmUcOKIcOGjAKx1IAo#imgrc=4N5DJ744xVTZlM%3A%3BWhg_ZCAmoybnfM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fi.stack.imgur.com%252FjiFfM.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fscifi.stackexchange.com%252Fquestions%252F2013%252Fwhich-episode-is-the-double-facepalm-image-macro-from%3B750%3B600



In all my time on this site, i've never read anything more stupid... i'm sorry there are no other words for it....

Honestly... if people like you and cloudfire represent the majority of the people Nvidia are marketing this card for, i'm surprised they didn't charge more...


----------



## blackRott9

I game on a single P-IPS 1920x1200 LCD with vsync enabled so my OCed 7970 has got me more than covered.

I'll certainly be watching for results from fellows around here who buy the Titan and OC it. Should be interesting.


----------



## Michalius

@Alatar

Your argument, which is set in the premise of the other are both based on fallacious data.



The argument begins with frame time, not obsolete FPS metrics.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> I was going to post a single picture but this deserves more.. much more...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=facepalm&rlz=1C1CHFX_enCA516CA516&aq=f&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=f4MmUYm7EeKsiAKYpoC4CQ&biw=1366&bih=653&sei=goMmUcOKIcOGjAKx1IAo#imgrc=4N5DJ744xVTZlM%3A%3BWhg_ZCAmoybnfM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fi.stack.imgur.com%252FjiFfM.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fscifi.stackexchange.com%252Fquestions%252F2013%252Fwhich-episode-is-the-double-facepalm-image-macro-from%3B750%3B600
> 
> 
> 
> In all my time on this site, i've never read anything more stupid... i'm sorry there are no other words for it....
> 
> Honestly... if people like you and cloudfire represent the majority of the people Nvidia are marketing this card for, i'm surprised they didn't charge more...


We are the reason why Nvidia is making so great financial reports. We the braindead, crazy Nvidia fanboys.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> If you can snag two of these I feel you would have a better shot at it with the way SLI scaling past two cards shows diminishing returns. You could also just snag a single 680 and play an older call of duty game and get your 120 FPS. What games were you thinking of playing? Modern games at 120FPS on a 1440p screen is not easy if its a title like BF3, Metro, or Farcry unless you turn the settings down.


I plan on playing a bunch of different games. with a 1440P at 120hz I am pretty sure I can turn down AA a bit, and not notice a difference. The raise in fps should more than counter the effects and give me 100-120 fps in nearly every game. Of course there are always the crysis type games, but that happens with any gpu configuration with games like that.


----------



## captinkirk

It would've been interesting to see how much closer the 680GTX could've been to the Titan if it had a 384-bit Memory bus & 288Gb/s Memory Bandwidth.

Titans a great card, but is over priced, £700 would've made it closer to it's performance value.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> To everyone saying that people should just go 7970s etc. instead of Titans are you also willing to say that people should go with 7850s instead of 7970s?
> 
> *a 7970 offers around 40% higher performance than a 7850 for a bit over twice the price.
> a titan offers around 35% better performance than a 7970 for bit over twice the price.*
> 
> See why using price/performance as an argument with cards like this is silly? It just doesn't work, price/performance doesn't scale linearly, never has and never will.
> 
> What many of you are basically saying is that all 7970 owners are silly and the 7970 is a horrible value because a 7850 will give much better price performance.


Don't think you will ever convince ANYONE there is a justification for the price tag.

Reality is nobody is happy about the price. But if you want it, get it. Don't have to justify a buy to anyone but yourself. (not speaking directly to you as such)

I bought it because I wanted to, now PFO would be my final response.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Don't think you will ever convince ANYONE there is a justification for the price tag.
> 
> Reality is nobody is happy about the price. But if you want it, get it. Don't have to justify a buy to anyone but yourself. (not speaking directly to you as such)
> 
> I bought it because I wanted to, now PFO would be my final response.


\thread


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> @Alatar
> 
> Your argument, which is set in the premise of the other are both based on fallacious data.
> 
> 
> 
> The argument begins with frame time, not obsolete FPS metrics.


So, what's your point that 690 is better value? We already knew that.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Performance , price and all that crap aside this card is going to be a white crow for next 4 to 6 months , remember 690 launch ? hell even 670 was hard to obtain after launch.
They pop up here and there and it will be sold out instantly , unless you're willing to pay extra on E bay , i remember 690 being sold at $1800 at launch because there was no stock.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I think a lot of us feel this isn't worth $1000 because it's... late. Had this been released a year ago in the form of GK100 that was *60-70%* faster than a GTX 580, then the price would have felt warranted, because 40% is more typical for the generational upgrade. But here we've been now with HD 7900s for over a year, and GTX 600s for nearly a year, so the increase doesn't seem as impressive. It's still impressive, just not $1000 impressive (at this time).


Nvidia are exploiting the fact that there is no 8000 series upgrade available and milking the crap out of people with the Titan and people are defending it









If there was an 8000 series delivering 15-20% more power than a 7970 they would never even attempt this pricing... people would see right away that it's nothing but a greedy cash grab unfortunately some people think we hate the thing because we are "poor" lol and think we're jealous.... God help us....


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Honestly... if people like you and cloudfire represent the majority of the people Nvidia are marketing this card for, i'm surprised they didn't charge more...


No they are marketing it to people who can obviously afford it. If they don't make money, that's on them. I don't care if I look stupid to you or some dumbfounded guy from Mass. I came here to this thread to celebrate the release of Titan. Not tell people what to do with their money. If you guys have all this time to waste on whining about the cost of the card, probably don't need anymore explaning as to why the cost bothers you in the first place








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Nvidia are exploiting the fact that there is no 8000 series upgrade available and milking the crap out of people with the Titan and people are defending it


No kidding. If AMD didn't open their dumb mouths and say nothing is coming til Q4, most likely Q1 of 2014 then perhaps we'd see something different. Either way, welcome to what a robust market place looks like. You still have options


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> I will use myself as an example, because frankly that is the only person I care about I am buiilding my first rig, and want to run at or as close to 120fps at 1440p 120hz. If I buy $1000 worth of 680's I wont be able to do this, or it will be close in some games. I would then want to upgrade again when the 7 series comes out, because I am hoping to get the performance I want. so i just spend $1,000 on cards, and now need to spend another $1,000-$1,200 on cards, that may no accomplish what I want. For $2000 right now I can ge the peformance I want, which If I didnt meantion earlier, that is all I care about. lol.


Something you may not realize about 1440P is you don't have to max out AA, you can drop it way down, compared to what you have to run at 1080P. AA was designed to make the low pixel count and pixel density look better. When you have high pixel count and density, like at 1440+, you don't have to run 16x or 8x, you can run 4x and it looks just as good. You should have no problems with 120Hz @ 1440P with two 4GB 680's. When you use proper settings, instead of doing the "I am maxing my settings even though after a certain point it doesn't make a visual difference" line of thought.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> My thoughts exactly. They have a target point now which they will go for with high clocks and a good 8 months to work on drivers.
> Well within the realm of reality it will match titan for the normal high end price, and then Nvidia will feel they have to put the 780 at that performance level..... Paying double for 8 months early performance. Speculation of course.
> 
> Of course they could work together and decide to launch at a certain performance level so everyone gets a piece of the pie, who knows really.


There are a couple of performance marks release where Titan was only about 13% ahead of a 7970 Ghz Edition.....

If the 8000 series brings the expected 10% to 15% gain, where does Titan sit?

Mannnnn! I am so disappointed in Titan....maybe that is my fault.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

dude a 9 fps increase on crysis titan vs 7970ge edition talking about SINGLE CARDS..

THE HELL??? THATS NOT WORTH $700 bucks more.. You can get a 2nd 7970 and beat the crap out of titan perf for your $$$ and still be even with 300 bucks on your pocket to spare...

This is just bad news for this industry if nvidia sees people would buy this overpriced graphic card...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Don't think you will ever convince ANYONE there is a justification for the price tag.
> 
> Reality is nobody is happy about the price. But if you want it, get it. Don't have to justify a buy to anyone but yourself. (not speaking directly to you as such)
> 
> I bought it because I wanted to, now PFO would be my final response.


I bought it because I wanted to as well.

However I will try convincing people to even try and see broken logic. At the moment looking at this thread it just seems like people had unreasonable expectations (I mean since when isn't 15% slower than a 690 good for a single GPU) and are just having trouble comprehending the price and what it means/where it came from.

The price/perf argument doesn't make any sense and never has. There's a reason why the most expensive cards are always on the bottom of the price/perf lists on TPU


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> To everyone saying that people should just go 7970s etc. instead of Titans are you also willing to say that people should go with 7850s instead of 7970s?
> 
> *a 7970 offers around 40% higher performance than a 7850 for a bit over twice the price.
> a titan offers around 35% better performance than a 7970 for bit over twice the price.*
> 
> See why using price/performance as an argument with cards like this is silly? It just doesn't work, price/performance doesn't scale linearly, never has and never will.
> 
> What many of you are basically saying is that all 7970 owners are silly and the 7970 is a horrible value because a 7850 will give much better price performance.


1. the 7850 isa better choice p/p for the average gamer so yes, the average gamer should indeed go with the 7850 over the 7970.

2. there are situations where a game will not be playable for enthusiasts at 1600/1440p(even 1080p for some games) with a 7850 but a 7970 will satisfy. Titan is not in a much better spot. if you're going to get less than 60 fps @ 2560x1440 with a 7970, you will get less than 60 with Titan.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> To everyone saying that people should just go 7970s etc. instead of Titans are you also willing to say that people should go with 7850s instead of 7970s?
> 
> *a 7970 offers around 40% higher performance than a 7850 for a bit over twice the price.
> a titan offers around 35% better performance than a 7970 for bit over twice the price.*
> 
> See why using price/performance as an argument with cards like this is silly? It just doesn't work, price/performance doesn't scale linearly, never has and never will.
> 
> What many of you are basically saying is that all 7970 owners are silly and the 7970 is a horrible value because a 7850 will give much better price performance.


Amen to that brother.

There are so many variables to discuss when it comes to price.

*What the competition offer.* GTX Titan is the best performing single GPU out there. Its even reclaimed the GPGPU throne. Hype it up, people will pay extra money for it.
*What the market neeeds.* GTX 680 is a solid GPU and play most games out there with high resolutions. Does Average Joe need more? No? Can he wait til our GTX 780 which will cost the same? Yes, crank up the price.
*What the enthusiast are willing to pay*. 6GB of GDDR5. Overvolting. Better overall performance with SLI than 2xGTX690s. Allow smaller builds etc.

Performance are never linear. Its always about demand and how to exploit this the best.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> To everyone saying that people should just go 7970s etc. instead of Titans are you also willing to say that people should go with 7850s instead of 7970s?
> 
> *a 7970 offers around 40% higher performance than a 7850 for a bit over twice the price.
> a titan offers around 35% better performance than a 7970 for bit over twice the price.*
> 
> See why using price/performance as an argument with cards like this is silly? It just doesn't work, price/performance doesn't scale linearly, never has and never will.
> 
> What many of you are basically saying is that all 7970 owners are silly and the 7970 is a horrible value because a 7850 will give much better price performance.


1. the 7850 is a better choice p/p for the average gamer so yes, the average gamer should indeed go with the 7850 over the 7970.

2. there are situations where a game will not be playable for enthusiasts at 1600/1440p(even 1080p for some games) with a 7850 but a 7970 will satisfy. Titan is not in a much better spot. if you're going to get less than 60 fps @ 2560x1440 with a 7970, you will get less than 60 with Titan.

EDIT: as far as what you buy, i think that's your choice. not trying to make you feel bad about the purchase at all, but objectively the Titan is not really worth $1k unless you really want it, and yea the 7970 is not worth its price ot the average gamer either.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> *What the competition offer.* GTX Titan is the best performing single GPU out there. Its even reclaimed the GPGPU throne. Hype it up, people will pay extra money for it.


Where the GPGPU??? Because the few people (me included) who use computing power other than folding are cracking hashes and bitcoining and nvidia SUCKS at this...

Hell my 7970 without overclocks is 1.5times faster cracking hashes than this titan..


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I bought it because I wanted to as well.
> 
> However I will try convincing people to even try and see broken logic. At the moment looking at this thread it just seems like people had unreasonable expectations (I mean since when isn't 15% slower than a 690 good for a single GPU) and are just having trouble comprehending the price and what it means/where it came from.
> 
> The price/perf argument doesn't make any sense and never has. There's a reason why the most expensive cards are always on the bottom of the price/perf lists on TPU


I don't think it is a price/performance issue, but a general performance issue.

I absolutely didn't expect to see situations of Titan only being ~13% better than a 7970 at 1Ghz, or on average only being ~30% faster than a 7970 at 1Ghz. Really, Titan just hasn't put up the numbers....


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> 1. the 7850 isa better choice p/p for the average gamer so yes, the average gamer should indeed go with the 7850 over the 7970.
> 
> 2. there are situations where a game will not be playable for enthusiasts at 1600/1440p(even 1080p for some games) with a 7850 but a 7970 will satisfy. Titan is not in a much better spot. if you're going to get less than 60 fps @ 2560x1440 with a 7970, you will get less than 60 with Titan.


Not true, there are situations when you can enable extra graphics options with a Titan and get acceptable fps when you couldn't with a 7970. See far cry 3 and crysis 3 for example.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> GTX Titan have same power consumption as 7970GHz and beating it by 32% LOL


While costing $700. Yea...

I didn't realize a GTX 680 was that bad. Real eye opener.

I would definitely take a 7970 over a Titan, Sure you can play the overclock game. The 7970 can overclock also.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Not true, there are situations when you can enable extra graphics options with a Titan and get acceptable fps when you couldn't with a 7970. See far cry 3 and crysis 3 for example.


If it is below 60fps it isn't acceptable.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> To everyone saying that people should just go 7970s etc. instead of Titans are you also willing to say that people should go with 7850s instead of 7970s?
> 
> *a 7970 offers around 40% higher performance than a 7850 for a bit over twice the price.
> a titan offers around 35% better performance than a 7970 for bit over twice the price.*
> 
> See why using price/performance as an argument with cards like this is silly? It just doesn't work, price/performance doesn't scale linearly, never has and never will.
> 
> What many of you are basically saying is that all 7970 owners are silly and the 7970 is a horrible value because a 7850 will give much better price performance.


+REP


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I don't think it is a price/performance issue, but a general performance issue.
> 
> I absolutely didn't expect to see situations of Titan only being ~13% better than a 7970 at 1Ghz, or on average only being ~30% faster than a 7970 at 1Ghz. Really, Titan just hasn't put up the numbers....


But that's always the case with GPUs.... There has never been a high end GPU release when the new card always offered say 50%+ better performance, or even always 30%+ better performance.

That's just unfortunately a case of unrealistic expectations. No tidbit of info could have made you think Titan was going to put up numbers that you would be satisfied with, at least if you looked at the info we had objectively.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> While costing $700. Yea...
> 
> I didn't realize a GTX 680 was that bad. Real eye opener.
> 
> I would definitely take a 7970 over a Titan, Sure you can play the overclock game. The 7970 can overclock also.
> If it is below 60fps it isn't acceptable.


Keep in mind all of the close benchmarks between Titan have been again the overclocked GHz edition.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Where the GPGPU??? Because the few people (me included) who use computing power other than folding are hashes and bitcoining and nvidia SUCKS at this...


Yep, Nvidia sucks at it. OMG so horrible








Well in your defence, GTX 680 was that. But not Titan, its great with both gaming and GPGPU


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> While costing $700. Yea...
> 
> I didn't realize a GTX 680 was that bad. Real eye opener.
> 
> I would definitely take a 7970 over a Titan, Sure you can play the overclock game. The 7970 can overclock also.
> If it is below 60fps it isn't acceptable.


Thats just mad. I would take Titan over HD 7970 any day but price does not let me and i have to down talk the Titan making me feel good about HD 7970s i have. In reality everyone wants a Titan. This is not like GTX680 vs HD 7970 where its based on user preference.
One thing i noticed with a lot of people here is that they want a lot of stuff and if they have the money they get it. Needing is not what GTX Titan represents.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> But that's always the case with GPUs.... There has never been a high end GPU release when the new card always offered say 50%+ better performance, or even always 30%+ better performance.
> 
> That's just unfortunately a case of unrealistic expectations. No tidbit of info could have made you think Titan was going to put up numbers that you would be satisfied with, at least if you looked at the info we had objectively.


That is just it, a lot of us did look at the information we had, then to see situations of those ~13% gains. Really? Those kind of gains are what you would expect off a refresh, not a new product, which you can classify GK110 as.

Sure, Titan shines in a couple of spots, but even with OC it still isn't at the level of the 690, which was a realistic expectation. Reviews come out yesterday that place Titan at 85% of a 690, then hype the OC headroom, up to 40%. If after a 40% OC Titan still can't compete with a 690, then Titan doesn't deserve to hold the $1,000 price tag.

Day of benchmarks, today, and we see that across the board we are, what, 30% ahead of a card that is over a year old? (7970). Either the drivers for Titan are horrible, or Titan was over-hyped, not just by us, but by reviewers and the industry as a whole.


----------



## atibbo69

So I guess my best bet is to buy another 680 and SLI them unless I'm going to buy 2 titans right?


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> But that's always the case with GPUs.... There has never been a high end GPU release when the new card always offered say 50%+ better performance, or even always 30%+ better performance.
> 
> That's just unfortunately a case of unrealistic expectations. No tidbit of info could have made you think Titan was going to put up numbers that you would be satisfied with, at least if you looked at the info we had objectively.


That is where I am confused. This forum has been filled with, "As long as its 85% of a 690 it will be worth it". We get the numbers out and on average it is 85% of a 690. I think we are seeing the people who can't buy it, defend their decision, and the people who can buy it defend their purchase. I have alot of nice guns, but my dad has nicer guns. Any time he gets a new gun I congratulate him. I don't grill him on the cost/performance compared to one of my crappy glocks.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> Keep in mind all of the close benchmarks between Titan have been again the overclocked GHz edition.


The GHZ edition of the card that has *not* been overclocked yet and not the normal 7970. Yes i know.

This Titan should have costed lik $700 or maybe $800 at most for being awesome.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> To everyone saying that people should just go 7970s etc. instead of Titans are you also willing to say that people should go with 7850s instead of 7970s?
> 
> *a 7970 offers around 40% higher performance than a 7850 for a bit over twice the price.
> a titan offers around 35% better performance than a 7970 for bit over twice the price.*
> 
> See why using price/performance as an argument with cards like this is silly? It just doesn't work, price/performance doesn't scale linearly, never has and never will.
> 
> What many of you are basically saying is that all 7970 owners are silly and the 7970 is a horrible value because a 7850 will give much better price performance.


Please Alatar, do not bring logic into this thread since so many don't seem to understand it.









This entire thread seems to a chosen few repeatedly whining why Titan is not worth the money. What they fail to realize is that conclusion is based on the person and their situation doesn't apply to everyone.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> I plan on playing a bunch of different games. with a 1440P at 120hz I am pretty sure I can turn down AA a bit, and not notice a difference. The raise in fps should more than counter the effects and give me 100-120 fps in nearly every game. Of course there are always the crysis type games, but that happens with any gpu configuration with games like that.


With a 2 grand budget this would be my buying strategy 2xtitans ($2000 if your lucky) > 2x690 (a little more than or $2000 if you are lucky) > 2x7990 ($1600ish) > 3x 4gb 680 ($1600ish) requires 3-way SLI board though. These could possibly all get you 120FPS on a 1440p monitor I am saying the more likely from left to right.

Admittedly I haven't looked at 7990 benchies I am just placing it there so take a look if it beats out a 690. It very well might.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

@ alatar

you are comparing 7850 @ $200 video card vs a 7970 $400 video card

7970 $ 400 vs titan $1000 if you are lucky to find one at that price..

thats not double thats 2.5% more for merely 30% on performance...

if you call that a good investment i dont know i lost faith on you...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> If there was an 8000 series delivering 15-20% more power than a 7970 they would never even attempt this pricing... people would see right away that it's nothing but a greedy cash grab unfortunately some people think we hate the thing because we are "poor" lol and think we're jealous.... God help us....


So you're saying we should blame AMD for announcing to the world that they aren't making a 89xx card this year?

AMD shouldn't be leaving money on the table like that - of course Nvidia is going to pick it up.


----------



## ceteris

If Titan had a launch price of $500 people would still piss on it. ESPECIALLY the people who bought the GTX 680's!


----------



## Cloudfire777

Yup, the AMD defence is fully operational tonight. But that was expected


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> Keep in mind all of the close benchmarks between Titan have been again the overclocked GHz edition.


What is your point? I had my 7970 Ghz delivered to my door for $302. Even at full retail of under $400, the 7970 shouldn't be knocking on the door of a $1,000 card asking it to come and play with the big boys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceteris*
> 
> If Titan had a launch price of $500 people would still piss on it. ESPECIALLY the people who bought the GTX 680's!


If Titan launched at $750, with the numbers it has right now, I would have ordered two.


----------



## jcde7ago

So, going from a GTX 690 to a single Titan would afford me a ~15% performance loss overall, and grabbing 2, which is the only upgrade path that "makes sense" coming from a GTX 690, would net me a 30-35% performance increase AT MOST in _certain games_, at a $1,000 price tag....and with probably no discernible difference in performance gaming on a 60FPS-VSYNC'D, *single* 2560x1440p monitor...

Well, I think NVIDIA made my decision pretty easy here....i'm going to pass on this beast of a card, and pass comfortably...

I'd imagine that most GTX 690 owners are on the same page as well (and if you're a 680 owner, i'd imagine the upgrade path should be another 680). The only thing that would make me pull the trigger is if I get the upgrade itch or see some ridiculous benches eventually come out with OC'd setups that would make me want to make that switch. But until then...your move, AMD.


----------



## Ghoxt

Are all of the current Previews alluding to only normal base clock speeds? I ask because I eyeballed that 1750 clocked Titan from that madman K|ingp|n and his 3Dmark Vantage score. Jeesh. Of course it's voltage modded as well a drinkin the LN2 ...but holy headroom!

is it next week when we see real Benches? Sounds like many may be declaring buying decisions based on Stock clocks on the Titan when the 690 is really limited in it's headroom.

Decisions...
Titan(s) SLI - $2K-$3K /hands shaking...requires new sig rig ofc....ofc









or
Unity3D Pro 4.0 upgrade & Pro licences for iPhone Pro, and Android Pro...for my killer App. $3750 -









or
Acura NSX upgrades - (Comptech Supercharger, paint job etc, Exhaust) $...Only God knows.

Looking at it I get off cheapest with 3 Titan's


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Day of benchmarks, today, and we see that across the board we are, what, 30% ahead of a card that is over a year old? (7970). Either the drivers for Titan are horrible, or Titan was over-hyped, not just by us, but by reviewers and the industry as a whole.


Have we ever had a situation where single GPU cards from competing companies were 30% apart? It's on the same process as the 7970 and from the same generation. If you look at it without the price tag (hard to do, I agree) it's an impressive feat.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Thats just mad. I *would take Titan over HD 7970 any day but price does not let me and i have to down talk the Titan making me feel good about HD 7970s i have. In reality everyone wants a Titan*. This is not like GTX680 vs HD 7970 where its based on user preference.
> One thing i noticed with a lot of people here is that they want a lot of stuff and if they have the money they get it. Needing is not what GTX Titan represents.


That is what I meant.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> The GHZ edition of the card that has *not* been overclocked yet and not the normal 7970. Yes i know.
> 
> This Titan should have costed lik $700 or maybe $800 at most for being awesome.


But it is overclocked. It has a factory overclock but that is still an overclock. Titan will also have factory overclocked cards, and then they can be compared to factory overclocked 7970's. A reference 7970 should be used in comparison to a reference Titan, a factory overclocked 7970 should be compared with a factory overclocked titan, and a manually overclocked 7970 should be compared against a manually overlclocked Titans. Again this should al be compared with decent drivers, since the 7970 has had a year to work out driver issues.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> That is just it, a lot of us did look at the information we had, then to see situations of those ~13% gains. Really? Those kind of gains are what you would expect off a refresh, not a new product, which you can classify GK110 as.
> 
> Sure, Titan shines in a couple of spots, but even with OC it still isn't at the level of the 690, which was a realistic expectation. Reviews come out yesterday that place Titan at 85% of a 690, then hype the OC headroom, up to 40%. If after a 40% OC Titan still can't compete with a 690, then Titan doesn't deserve to hold the $1,000 price tag.
> 
> Day of benchmarks, today, and we see that across the board we are, what, 30% ahead of a card that is over a year old? (7970). Either the drivers for Titan are horrible, or Titan was over-hyped, not just by us, but by reviewers and the industry as a whole.


But those 13% situations are pretty much the worst case scenarios, for a normal refresh they would be closer to a best case scenario or at least average. You need to look at the averages, 43% over a 680 is pretty damn good.

If you had a normal refresh in your hands you'd have benches where it even loses to older cards or performs exactly on par. And that wouldn't make the refresh bad, it would just be a normal situation.

The card was hyped months to be around 80-90% of the 690 and those were hopeful expectations. Titan fulfilled those expectations admirably. The better than 690 or better than 680 hype stuff was never reasonable in any way if you looked at the specs of a titan, the cuda cores might have allowed for it but the other units within the GPU sure as hell didn't.

In the end we have a card that's ~45% ahead of the 680/7970 and ~34% ahead of the 7970GHz. A generational leap in the middle of a process and I'm sorry to say but expecting anything more was just not realistic.


----------



## Systemlord

It doesn't make any sense to buy Titan unless you plan on more than one, even though the single card performance is underwhelming when compared to 7970GE. I'm sure once Nvidia get's mature drivers it might look more appealing, the price Nvidia is asking is absurd!

The performance numbers at least to me show that the GK110 was really meant to be the high-end Kepler part that should have been released next to the GTX 680 with the 680 being released in the price bracket of a mid-range card with GTX 680 reserved for GK110!

There is no way in hell I would spend $2000 dollars for two of these Titans, I would rather buy a GTX 690!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Have we ever had a situation where single GPU cards from competing companies were 30% apart? It's on the same process as the 7970 at roughly the same die size. If you look at it without the price tag (hard to do, I agree) it's an impressive feat.


?

GK110 is about 45% larger than Tahiti XT.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Yep, Nvidia sucks at it. OMG so horrible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in your defence, GTX 680 was that. But not Titan, its great with both gaming and GPGPU


You are showing me benches and you even take the time to analyze them>?>? that the titan computing power is not that big of a difference compared to a 7970 which is not a card made for computing like the titan k20 is???

Now show me a more down to earth test *for the few users out there who uses gpu computing power like hash cracking or bitcoining and even folding* which nvidia is good at this... Because simple put it just sucks...
and out of those 3 nvidia looses on 2...

I mean my 6870 can do hashes faster than k20 lol...


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> What is your point? I had my 7970 Ghz delivered to my door for $302. Even at full retail of under $400, the 7970 shouldn't be knocking on the door of a $1,000 card asking it to come and play with the big boys.
> If Titan launched at $750, with the numbers it has right now, I would have ordered two.


Really. You got them for that price at launch? Impressive.


----------



## Forsakenfire

Looks like I wait for the 700 series.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceteris*
> 
> If Titan had a launch price of $500 people would still piss on it. ESPECIALLY the people who bought the GTX 680's!


would buy 2 at that price XD


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> @ alatar
> 
> you are comparing 7850 @ $200 video card vs a 7970 $400 video card
> 
> 7970 $ 400 vs titan $1000 if you are lucky to find one at that price..
> 
> thats not double thats 2.5% more for merely 30% on performance...
> 
> if you call that a good investment i dont know i lost faith on you...


uh what?

A titan is on average around 35% faster than a 7970 GHz edition card. A titan costs a bit over twice what a 7970 GHz edition costs. A 7970 GHz edition is on average around 40% faster than a 7850 and costs a bit over twice as much (7850s are under 200).

The comparison is perfectly valid, or are you saying that we should only look at crysis 1 and 2 from a single reviewer to make our decision on the performance of the Titan. Call me crazy but I'd rather look at the average across all tested games.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> In the end we have a card that's ~45% ahead of the 680/7970 and ~34% ahead of the 7970GHz. A generational leap in the middle of a process and I'm sorry to say but expecting anything more was just not realistic.


Well, it may be a generational leap mid process, but it isn't a generational leap in cost, it is several.

That said, another point is brought up......

If we just had a generational leap in performance from Nvidia, where does that leave the 700 series? What about AMD and the 8000 series? We can expect both these refresh to come in at current card pricing, ~$500, and offer near Titan performance.

I swore up and down yesterday that wasn't even a remote possibility, based off early review information. Now it looks like, in the case of AMD, the 8970 will be in Titans kitchen, raiding the fridge at least.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> A titan is on average around 35% faster than a 7970 GHz edition card. *A titan costs a bit over twice what a 7970 GHz edition costs*. A 7970 GHz edition is on average around 40% faster than a 7850 and costs a bit over twice as much (7850s are under 200).
> 
> The comparison is perfectly valid, or are you saying that we should only look at crysis 1 and 2 from a single reviewer to make our decision on the performance of the Titan. Call me crazy but I'd rather look at the average across all tested games.


NOT factoring in the free copy of Tomb Raider and Far Cry 3....

Titan is almost 3 times the cost of a 7970 if you buy it right, after factoring in the value of those two games, it is like 3.5x the cost of a 7970.

So, depending on how you look at it, ~30% for 3x the cost.....HAHAHAHAHAHA. No!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> would buy 2 at that price XD


At $500 I would have bought 3, to be honest with you.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> What many of you are basically saying is that all 7970 owners are silly and the 7970 is a horrible value because a 7850 will give much better price performance.


The HD7970 provides enough performance for 2560x1440 gaming. The HD7850 does not.

And, I wouldn't buy a HD7970 either. I'd go 7950 instead.

Also, that's not the point of the discussion Alatar. Percentually it might be similar, but in absolute numbers, Titan provides a 40% higher performance for 700€ more, while in your case the 7970 provides 35% better performance for 120€ more.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Titan can never be $500 because they cant make that card for that cheap and not enough of them. Its $1000 because they can sell all their inventory for that much. If they have more of them you would probably seen a more resalable $700 price tag. $500 would have tanked all the other cards out right now. Having it $1000 lets people that want the performance buy it without effecting GTX680 and under owners, buyers. Nvidia is not dumb lol.


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Titan can never be $500 because they cant make that card for that cheap and not enough of them. Its $1000 because they can sell all their inventory for that much. If they have more of them you would probably seen a more resalable $700 price tag. $500 would have tanked all the other cards out right now. Having it $1000 lets people that want the performance buy it without effecting GTX680 and under owners, buyers. Nvidia is not dumb lol.


AMEN, BROTHER! AMEN!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> *It doesn't make any sense to buy Titan unless you plan on more than one,* even though the single card performance is underwhelming when compared to 7970GE. I'm sure once Nvidia get's mature drivers it might look more appealing, the price Nvidia is asking is absurd!
> 
> The performance numbers at least to me show that the GK110 was really meant to be the high-end Kepler part that should have been released next to the GTX 680 with the 680 being released in the price bracket of a mid-range card with GTX 680 reserved for GK110!
> 
> There is no way in hell I would spend $2000 dollars for two of these Titans, I would rather buy a GTX 690!


I *mostly* agree with that statement - though those not in the GTX 680/690 HD 7970 camp already have a little more of a justification from making a substantial jump...because for those that are in that camp, another 680/7970 would make the most sense, if performance/dollar were the main concern. As soon as you throw ePeen and "possible SLI'ing down the road" reasons, then all bets are off...but then that goes back to what you were saying - it doesn't make sense unless you're getting two, and using the "i hate multi-card setups but i'll grab a Titan now and then SLI down the road" excuse also doesn't make any sense...cause then you should just get 2x680s or a 690 if that's the prevailing belief.









And people, this is not 2005 - please stop using "stuttering" as a huge excuse - the 690 (and I THINK the 680 too) uses hardware-based frame metering to counter micro-stutter. I've had my 690 since release week and haven't had issues with this at all. This is NOT like the 8800 and GTX 2xx series (and to some extent, the GTX 4xx series) where the micro-stuttering was prevalent and NVIDIA had absolutely no solution to counter it with multi-card configs.

By the time I would *need* the performance of 2xTitans, and need that much VRAM, it'd be buying a single monitor (hate multi-monitor setups) with a substantially higher resolution than 2560x1440p...and by then, there should be better-performing options than 2xTitans for $2K. At least, that's how i'm approaching it....


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> The HD7970 provides enough performance for 2560x1440 gaming. The HD7850 does not.
> 
> And, I wouldn't buy a HD7970 either. I'd go 7950 instead.
> 
> Also, that's not the point of the discussion Alatar. Percentually it might be similar, but in absolute numbers, Titan provides a 40% higher performance for 700€ more, while in your case the 7970 provides 35% better performance for 120€ more.


If I didn't use 1440P and was at 1080P, I would buy two 7870 XT's and run them in Crossfire. Those cards crush the price/performance ratio all to heck.


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> 
> 
> How long am I going to have to wait?


Only 3 short years.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> My thoughts exactly. They have a target point now which they will go for with high clocks and a good 8 months to work on drivers.
> Well within the realm of reality it will match titan for the normal high end price, and then Nvidia will feel they have to put the 780 at that performance level..... Paying double for 8 months early performance. Speculation of course.
> 
> Of course they could work together and decide to launch at a certain performance level so everyone gets a piece of the pie, who knows really.


Of course, that would be price fixing and therefore illegal.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceteris*
> 
> If Titan had a launch price of $500 people would still piss on it. ESPECIALLY the people who bought the GTX 680's!


It would be the greatest card ever made if it was $500. But it isn't.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> You are showing me benches and you even take the time to analyze them>?>? that the titan computing power is not that big of a difference compared to a 7970 which is not a card made for computing like the titan k20 is???
> 
> Now show me a more down to earth test *for the few users out there who uses gpu computing power like hash cracking or bitcoining and even folding* which nvidia is good at this... Because simple put it just sucks...
> and out of those 3 nvidia looses on 2...
> 
> I mean my 6870 can do hashes faster than k20 lol...


So cute. So you are gonna take away the superiority of GTX Titan and call it unfair because it have an advantage? LOL









I haven`t seen any benchmarks of the three operations you ask of, so I can`t answer you there. But like I showed you, its faster with those applications. Plus its a hell lot faster than 7970GHz with gaming. And its not made of cheap plastic.

But ok, I`ll let you have those bitcoining and cracking advantages although I haven`t seen them. Just so that you can atleast have something to be proud off..


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> The HD7970 provides enough performance for 2560x1440 gaming. The HD7850 does not.
> 
> And, I wouldn't buy a HD7970 either. I'd go 7950 instead.
> 
> Also, that's not the point of the discussion Alatar. Percentually it might be similar, but in absolute numbers, Titan provides a 40% higher performance for 600€ more, while in your case the 7970 provides 35% better performance for 120€ more.


A 7970 might be enough for 1440p for you but it definitely isn't for everyone. You can't even come close to maxing crysis 3, FC3 etc. on what I'd consider acceptable framerates. It's all about preference really. In the end though depending on what you want a Titan over a 7970 isn't any more crazy than the 7979 over a 7850. And you also have to remember that while the price difference is bigger the fps difference is also bigger. Taking one to numbers and leaving one as a percentage doesn't work.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Titan spotted in Spain. RRP?
> 
> _ONE THOUSAND AND FREAKING SEVENTY EUROS._
> 
> This card has the worst price/performance ratio since... The 8800Ultra. Wait, the Ultra had a better one.
> 
> What the hell was nVIDIA thinking when they came up with the pricing?!


Same here 1100 euros and no stock.
Dam you Nvidia Europe policy!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> ?
> 
> GK110 is about 45% larger than Tahiti XT.


I went back and edited that - my memory was off. You guys are too fast on the refresh around here.


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zooterboy*
> 
> It would be the greatest card ever made if it was $500. But it isn't.


Greatest card to date it is. Whether one can afford it or not is irrelevant


----------



## Final8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Yep, Nvidia sucks at it. OMG so horrible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in your defence, GTX 680 was that. But not Titan, its great with both gaming and GPGPU


*OpenCL-Tests*
http://translate.google.com/translate?langpair=auto|en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.computerbase.de%2Fartikel%2Fgrafikkarten%2F2013%2Ftest-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan%2F13%2F


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> So, going from a GTX 690 to a single Titan would afford me a ~15% performance loss overall, and grabbing 2, which is the only upgrade path that "makes sense" coming from a GTX 690, would net me a 30-35% performance increase AT MOST in _certain games_, at a $1,000 price tag....and with probably no discernible difference in performance gaming on a 60FPS-VSYNC'D, *single* 2560x1440p monitor...
> 
> Well, I think NVIDIA made my decision pretty easy here....i'm going to pass on this beast of a card, and pass comfortably...
> 
> I'd imagine that most GTX 690 owners are on the same page as well (and if you're a 680 owner, i'd imagine the upgrade path should be another 680). The only thing that would make me pull the trigger is if I get the upgrade itch or see some ridiculous benches eventually come out with OC'd setups that would make me want to make that switch. But until then...your move, AMD.


I am not sure what all the fuss is about. I am quite pleased with Nvidia pricing strategy with Titan to protect the existing pricing of 690. As an existing 690 owner, I honestly could not be happier. +1 for Nvidia for not shafting their 690 customers.


----------



## Capt

I guess everyone here must be rich or something since they can't wait to drop 1k on this thing.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> So cute. So you are gonna take away the superiority of GTX Titan and call it unfair because it have an advantage? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven`t seen any benchmarks of the three operations you ask of, so I can`t answer you there. But like I showed you, its faster with those applications. Plus its a hell lot faster than 7970GHz with gaming. And its not made of cheap plastic.
> 
> But ok, I`ll let you have those bitcoining and cracking advantages although I haven`t seen them. Just so that you can atleast have something to be proud off..


here rejoice...

http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1358382


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Final8ty*
> 
> *OpenCL-Tests*
> http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2013/test-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan/13/


Right so in OpenCL *AMD* is *STILL* ahead like they have always been, although I`m impressed Titan is beating 7970GHz here and there. Nothing new about that


----------



## Michalius

Why do people keep referring to the FPS benchmarks?

Has the land of enthusiasts not yet grasped the importance of moving beyond these?


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Yep, Nvidia sucks at it. OMG so horrible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in your defence, GTX 680 was that. But not Titan, its great with both gaming and GPGPU


I am not sure what you are trying to prove here lol.

How good the Titan is or how bad it is?

For computing I would still take the $350 7970 over the $1000 Titan. i thought it would blow the 7970 out of the water.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Well, it may be a generational leap mid process, but it isn't a generational leap in cost, it is several.
> 
> That said, another point is brought up......
> 
> If we just had a generational leap in performance from Nvidia, where does that leave the 700 series? What about AMD and the 8000 series? We can expect both these refresh to come in at current card pricing, ~$500, and offer near Titan performance.
> 
> I swore up and down yesterday that wasn't even a remote possibility, based off early review information. Now it looks like, in the case of AMD, the 8970 will be in Titans kitchen, raiding the fridge at least.
> NOT factoring in the free copy of Tomb Raider and Far Cry 3....
> 
> Titan is almost 3 times the cost of a 7970 if you buy it right, after factoring in the value of those two games, it is like 3.5x the cost of a 7970.
> 
> So, depending on how you look at it, ~30% for 3x the cost.....HAHAHAHAHAHA. No!
> At $500 I would have bought 3, to be honest with you.


Well first of all in order for AMD to improve their chips by over 30% something pretty miraculous needs to happen. It's not as easy as you make it sound. And even if it happened the cards aren't coming out for another 9+ months.

Secondly the bundle stuff is complete preference. When I buy a GPU I buy a GPU, I'll only look at the card itself and make a decision on what's the best thing for me.

Call me when you can subtract the value of those games from the GPU, because only then will it really mean anything when we're talking about the prices of the cards.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceteris*
> 
> Greatest card to date it is. Whether one can afford it or not is irrelevant


It isn't an issue of affording it, at least for a number of us that have been following the card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> I guess everyone here must be rich or something since they can't wait to drop 1k on this thing.


In an enthusiast community you will see people with some level of disposable income.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Final8ty*
> 
> *OpenCL-Tests*
> http://translate.google.com/translate?langpair=auto|en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.computerbase.de%2Fartikel%2Fgrafikkarten%2F2013%2Ftest-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan%2F13%2F


Titan doesn't have proper OpenCL drivers yet. Performance in those isn't representative.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> here rejoice...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1358382


Too bad I don`t do any password cracking








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Titan doesn't have proper OpenCL drivers yet. Performance in those isn't representative.


Its just AMD being better in OpenCL. Its "their thing". Just look at GTX 580 and 6970


----------



## USFORCES

I'd wait to buy this card it'll probably only be a couple of months before the card will drops a $150...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Session.Name...: 08164807
> Status.........: Exhausted
> Input.Mode.....: File (D:\Wi-Fi Tools\Dictionary\List5.txt)
> Hash.Target....: Deleted for obvious reasons
> Hash.Type......: WPA/WPA2
> Time.Started...: Fri Feb 08 16:48:07 2013 (40 secs)
> Time.Estimated.: 0 secs
> Speed.GPU.#1...: 137.5k/s<==7970 1000/1450
> Speed.GPU.#2...: 112.1k/s <== 7950 950/1250
> Speed.GPU.#*...: 249.7k/s <== combined
> Recovered......: 0/1 (0.00%) Digests, 0/1 (0.00%) Salts
> Progress.......: 14100049/14100049 (100.00%)
> Rejected.......: 4733979/14100049 (33.57%)
> HWMon.GPU.#1...: 71% Util, 35c Temp, 0% Fan
> 
> Started: Fri Feb 08 16:54:21 2013
> Stopped: Fri Feb 08 16:54:53 2013
> 
> Rerun with a bigger dictionary
> Speed.GPU.#1...: 186.7k/s <== 1x7970 1300/2000
> Recovered......: 0/1 (0.00%) Digests, 0/1 (0.00%) Salts
> Progress.......: 14827970/14827970 (100.00%)
> Rejected.......: 246461/14827970 (1.66%)
> HWMon.GPU.#1...: 93% Util, 39c Temp, 0% Fan


I can see how good the computing power this card is famous for XD


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> That is just it, a lot of us did look at the information we had, then to see situations of those ~13% gains. Really? Those kind of gains are what you would expect off a refresh, not a new product, which you can classify GK110 as.
> 
> Sure, Titan shines in a couple of spots, but even with OC it still isn't at the level of the 690, which was a realistic expectation. Reviews come out yesterday that place Titan at 85% of a 690, then hype the OC headroom, up to 40%. If after a 40% OC Titan still can't compete with a 690, then Titan doesn't deserve to hold the $1,000 price tag.
> 
> Day of benchmarks, today, and we see that across the board we are, what, 30% ahead of a card that is over a year old? (7970). Either the drivers for Titan are horrible, or Titan was over-hyped, not just by us, but by reviewers and the industry as a whole.


Simple logic made it pretty easy for me to pass on Titan. In 6-9months depending on when the 780/8970 drops it will cost me 500 dollars after selling my 690 to upgrade to a pair of 8970's which will likely meet or be very close to the performance of Titan in Sli. I get new cards with new tech. The following year I do the same thing to upgrade to a pair of 9970's for another 500 after selling the previous cards. At this point my gpu setup will destroy what was then with the Titan's in sli. Again I'm getting new gpu's with new tech. Or I can spend all of the thousand now and get a pair of Titan's to hold me off for two years and probably hold very little value by the time I sell them. Wasn't a very hard decision. Sad thing is I could have two Titans today if I wanted them.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Too bad I don`t do any password cracking


I do XD


----------



## Final8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> I guess everyone here must be rich or something since they can't wait to drop 1k on this thing.


Rich or not, whatever makes them happy.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Well first of all in order for AMD to improve their chips by over 30% something pretty miraculous needs to happen. It's not as easy as you make it sound. And even if it happened the cards aren't coming out for another 9+ months.
> 
> Secondly the bundle stuff is complete preference. When I buy a GPU I buy a GPU, I'll only look at the card itself and make a decision on what's the best thing for me.
> 
> Call me when you can subtract the value of those games from the GPU, because only then will it really mean anything when we're talking about the prices of the cards.


I did subtract the price of the games, that is why Titan is 3x more expensive, and not 3.5x more expensive.

I also didn't say AMD had to make a 30% increase to be in Titans face, but simply a 15% increase with the 8000 series. Now add in the fact that AMD doesn't lock OCers out on their products, yes Titan is still locked after all, and the 8000 series will be staring Titan right in the eyes, for half the cost.

Again, right now....NOT factoring in the value of the games, Titan is close to 3x the cost, if you buy the 7970 right! Factor in the value of the games, it goes to a difference of about 3.5x, for a ~30% gain.....

Really now?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> I am not sure what all the fuss is about. I am quite pleased with Nvidia pricing strategy with Titan to protect the existing pricing of 690. As an existing 690 owner, I honestly could not be happier. +1 for Nvidia for not shafting their 690 customers.


There is no "fuss," and NVIDIA is not looking to "protect" 690 owners. They are still a business, regardless of how you view their pricing strategy.

From my perspective, $1,000 was the *ONLY* price point they could place the Titan in; why?

Simple:

A) They have no competition

B) With the performance numbers, NVIDIA is cornering people into these options:

- Have a 680 already? $500 more for another 680.
- Don't have a 680/690? $500 for 1x680, $,1000 for 2x680s or 1x690 if you want 15% more power than a single Titan.
- Want a single Titan? $1,000.
- Want 2xTitans? $2,000.

Either way, NVIDIA is going to get your $1,000. Whether you get it by buying a 680/690/Titan or multiples thereof is irrelevant at this point.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Well first of all in order for AMD to improve their chips by over 30% something pretty miraculous needs to happen. It's not as easy as you make it sound. And even if it happened the cards aren't coming out for another 9+ months.
> 
> Secondly the bundle stuff is complete preference. When I buy a GPU I buy a GPU, I'll only look at the card itself and make a decision on what's the best thing for me.
> 
> Call me when you can subtract the value of those games from the GPU, because only then will it really mean anything when we're talking about the prices of the cards.


You are missing the 6970 vs 7970 dont you?? How fast a 7970 is over a 6970"::"""???
Without even taking into consideration how good 7970 overclocks.. Even the crappiest 7970 can do 1200 on the core.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I do XD


Don`t crack mine.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Simple logic made it pretty easy for me to pass on Titan. In 6-9months depending on when the 780/8970 drops it will cost me 500 dollars after selling my 690 to upgrade to a pair of 8970's which will likely meet or be very close to the performance of Titan in Sli. I get new cards with new tech. The following year I do the same thing to upgrade to a pair of 9970's for another 500 after selling the previous cards. At this point my gpu setup will destroy what was then with the Titan's in sli. Again I'm getting new gpu's with new tech. Or I can spend all of the thousand now and get a pair of Titan's to hold me off for two years and probably hold very little value by the time I sell them. Wasn't a very hard decision. Sad thing is I could have two Titans today if I wanted them.


You and I are on the same page for once!

I honestly think you and I were looking at Titan the most, and seem to be just as disappointed.

Heck, first thing this morning before hitting forums or reviews I went to Amazon, Newegg, and NCIX. Didn't see Titan yet, came here.....and became very disappointed.


----------



## Final8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Right so in OpenCL *AMD* is *STILL* ahead like they have always been, although I`m impressed Titan is beating 7970GHz here and there. Nothing new about that


I expected the titan to be better than AMD cards seeing as it has the compute parts put back in.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> There is no "fuss," and NVIDIA is not looking to "protect" 690 owners. They are still a business, regardless of how you view their pricing strategy.
> 
> From my perspective, $1,000 was the *ONLY* price point they could place the Titan in; why?
> 
> Simple:
> 
> A) They have no competition
> 
> B) With the performance numbers, NVIDIA is cornering people into these options:
> 
> - Have a 680 already? $500 more for another 680.
> - Don't have a 680/690? $500 for 1x680, $,1000 for 2x680s or 1x690 if you want 15% more power than a single Titan.
> - Want a single Titan? $1,000.
> - Want 2xTitans? $2,000.
> 
> Either way, NVIDIA is going to get your $1,000. Whether you get it by buying a 680/690/Titan or multiples thereof is irrelevant at this point.


I have no idea what you are saying. Either our investment in 690 is protected because its still better than the Titan at the same price point or it isn't...make up your mind. I don't care about any of the rest of mumbo jumbo, as long as being an existing owner my value is not going Down.


----------



## malmental

Radeon guys love to hate huh.?








OK it cost a lot, AND.?

I thought it was a matter of choice anyways.?
guess it really butt hurts to give up the fastest crown huh.?

the only negative is the high price but the technical marvel that it is needs to be noticed..


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I did subtract the price of the games, that is why Titan is 3x more expensive, and not 3.5x more expensive.
> 
> I also didn't say AMD had to make a 30% increase to be in Titans face, but simply a 15% increase with the 8000 series. Now add in the fact that AMD doesn't lock OCers out on their products, yes Titan is still locked after all, and the 8000 series will be staring Titan right in the eyes, for half the cost.
> 
> Again, right now....NOT factoring in the value of the games, Titan is close to 3x the cost, if you buy the 7970 right! Factor in the value of the games, it goes to a difference of about 3.5x, for a ~30% gain.....
> 
> Really now?


it's the 7970 GHz edition that's getting beaten by the titan by around 35%. Since when were those ~$330?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> You are missing the 6970 vs 7970 dont you?? How fast a 7970 is over a 6970"::"""???
> Without even taking into consideration how good 7970 overclocks.. Even the crappiest 7970 can do 1200 on the core.


Depends on the resolution but the 7970 launched as around 40% faster than the 6970.


----------



## d3v0

Youre missing Alatar's point Titan is just another Kepler, so the fact that its 35% or whatever faster than a current gen Kepler is a huge leap. Hes saying 35% performance for twice the price is just like the 7850-7970 leap. Its not a new generation.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> You and I are on the same page for once!
> 
> I honestly think you and I were looking at Titan the most, and seem to be just as disappointed.
> 
> Heck, first thing this morning before hitting forums or reviews I went to Amazon, Newegg, and NCIX. Didn't see Titan yet, came here.....and became very disappointed.


I actually went and saw them today as well. They are nice but they aren't going to keep me happy long enough for what they cost.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Final8ty*
> 
> I expected the titan to be better than AMD cards seeing as it has the compute parts put back in.


It is better in many applications which I posted earlier, but not in OpenCL


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

So when is the 770 due ?

And what/when is AMD planning 8000s ?????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> Youre missing Alatar's point Titan is just another Kepler, so the fact that its 35% or whatever faster than a current gen Kepler is a huge leap. Hes saying 35% performance for twice the price is just like the 7850-7970 leap. Its not a new generation.


+1000


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Right so in OpenCL *AMD* is *STILL* ahead like they have always been, although I`m impressed Titan is beating 7970GHz here and there. Nothing new about that


I just want to see some Adobe Premiere tests between Titan & a 7970. Something like this would suffice.








http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/adobe-cs5-cuda-64-bit,2770.html

On the AMD side of things, the only thing I hear that compute is good for is Bitcoin mining. If AMD had more software support the way NVIDIA does, it'd be a different story. The 7970's compute is overhyped and under-utilized.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> *EK first with GeForce GTX Titan Full-Cover water block*


Quote:


> Enclosed in the box:
> - EK-FC Titan series water block with single FC Terminal
> - mounting mechanism with screw-in brass standoffs
> - thermal pads
> 
> EK-FC Titan series water blocks come with MSRP of 89.95- to 99.95€ (incl. VAT), depending on the variant, and will be available for pre-order through EK Webshop and Partner Reseller Network on Thursday, February 21st 2013.






http://www.ekwb.com/news/316/19/EK-first-with-GeForce-GTX-Titan-Full-Cover-water-block/


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> I have no idea what you are saying. Either our investment in 690 is protected because its still better than the Titan at the same price point or it isn't...make up your mind. I don't care about any of the rest of mumbo jumbo, as long as being an existing owner my value is not going Down.


Oh it's going down buddy. I haven't had a piece of hardware that has retained its value since I got it. And I'm sure most others here as well. The 690 has had a good run and is still one of the top cards for just about a year. But don't get your hopes high that it will remain that way beyond this year.


----------



## malmental

one last thing to add, GTX 780 = FTW if can be around $500-550.
wider bus and added VRAM..








Quote:


> On the AMD side of things, the only thing I hear that compute is good for is Bitcoin mining. If AMD had more software support the way NVIDIA does, it'd be a different story. The 7970's compute is over-hyped and under-utilized.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> You are missing the 6970 vs 7970 dont you?? How fast a 7970 is over a 6970"::"""???
> Without even taking into consideration how good 7970 overclocks.. Even the crappiest 7970 can do 1200 on the core.


Different process though, so not really directly comparable. Compare the Titan to the GTX 580 if you want to make that comparison valid.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> it's the 7970 GHz edition that's getting beaten by the titan by around 35%. Since when were those ~$330?
> Depends on the resolution but the 7970 launched as around 40% faster than the 6970.


I purchased my 7970 GE for $302 to my door....and not off eBay, everyone seems to go to eBay when they hear the price. If you shop around you can find them for ~$350 on sale, and prior to game coupons and extras.

Heck, even if you don't care about the games that come with them, you can sell the codes for a few bucks. I have done that several times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> one last thing to add, GTX 780 = FTW if can be around $500-550.
> wider bus and added VRAM..


It won't have a wider bus, it will still have the 256-bit bus as the 600 series.

GK114 I believe has been finalized already.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceteris*
> 
> Oh it's going down buddy. I haven't had a piece of hardware that has retained its value since I got it. And I'm sure most others here as well. The 690 has had a good run and is still one of the top cards for just about a year. But don't get your hopes high that it will remain that way beyond this year.


Well at least for this year, I will be in a happy bliss then


----------



## Vonnis

So it's finally out. Performance is pretty much exactly as I expected; not bad, but nothing earth shattering either. Looks like my 680s are going to stay with me throughout this and next generation; microstutter is rarely a problem and I can't justify spending this much money for what would amount to a pretty noticeable performance hit, even if I could sell my old cards for enough money to break even on one Titan.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> LOL @ people calling this "future proof". The types of people who buy this card are the types that upgrade 6 months later. The "6GB RAM" and "future proof" argument doesn't exist.


+1
The people on OCN who buy high end products tend to do so fairly often, the only thing they're future proofing is resale value.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> it's the 7970 GHz edition that's getting beaten by the titan by around 35%. Since when were those ~$330?
> Depends on the resolution but the 7970 launched as around 40% faster than the 6970.


Then dont say that @ %30 improvement its not possible...
Maybe you are right in the end but im just saying it is possible...
Specially now that amd will feel obligated to match this numbers in the end..

Would be funny that for $500 instead of $1100 XD


----------



## Serephucus

I hope GPU boost can/will be enabled for 600 series cards. I'd love to see how far my 670 would clock itself, given that it never goes above 55°C under full load when OCed. 80°C temperature limit? Yes please.


----------



## Final8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I actually went and saw them today as well. They are nice but they aren't going to keep me happy long enough for what they cost.


And that is the important factor, i dropped £2000 on GPUs last time and how long would it keep me happy for was the reason i did it.

I would not care if AMD or NV made this GPU, i would not buy it for the price.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Different process though, so not really directly comparable. Compare the Titan to the GTX 580 if you want to make that comparison valid.


No we compare the Titan to the former single gpu flagship. Which turns out to be a gtx 680.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> You are missing the 6970 vs 7970 dont you?? How fast a 7970 is over a 6970"::"""???
> Without even taking into consideration how good 7970 overclocks.. Even the crappiest 7970 can do 1200 on the core.


7970/6970 is two different architectures mate. And its 40nm vs 28nm

GTX 680 and Titan is the same architecture, the same process (28nm)
And you can`t put 7970GHz on the same clock as GTX Titan and compare them and say this or that is better. It doesn`t work that way


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> dude a 9 fps increase on crysis titan vs 7970ge edition talking about SINGLE CARDS..
> 
> THE HELL??? THATS NOT WORTH $700 bucks more.. You can get a 2nd 7970 and beat the crap out of titan perf for your $$$ and still be even with 300 bucks on your pocket to spare...
> 
> This is just bad news for this industry if nvidia sees people would buy this overpriced graphic card...


It makes sense for max performance in a SFF PC, or for someone just building the ultimate gaming rig with money as no object, stacking Titans in multi-SLI. Otherwise, a 690, 7990 or two 680s or 7970s blow it into the weeds at a lower price.

But Nvidia wanted to have the fastest single GPU in the world and they do now. And people will buy it, even at $1K a pop.

Personally, I think AMD needs to release an official 7990, and call it the AMD Radeon Olympian--since it was the Gods of Olympus that toppled the Titans.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I purchased my 7970 GE for $302 to my door....and not off eBay, everyone seems to go to eBay when they hear the price. If you shop around you can find them for ~$350 on sale, and prior to game coupons and extras.
> 
> Heck, even if you don't care about the games that come with them, you can sell the codes for a few bucks. I have done that several times.
> It won't have a wider bus, it will still have the 256-bit bus as the 600 series.
> 
> GK114 I believe has been finalized already.


Sale prices hardly count... It's a bit like talking about IB chips like they can always be had for MC prices.

Lowest price GE 7970 on newegg right now is $430...


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serephucus*
> 
> I hope GPU boost can/will be enabled for 600 series cards. I'd love to see how far my 670 would clock itself, given that it never goes above 55°C under full load when OCed. 80°C temperature limit? Yes please.


You try watercooling? Did wonders for me. On 690, but I couldn't even OC past +20 core on air. Now I can do +200 24/7.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serephucus*
> 
> I hope GPU boost can/will be enabled for 600 series cards. I'd love to see how far my 670 would clock itself, given that it never goes above 55°C under full load when OCed. 80°C temperature limit? Yes please.


I heard rumors that the new GPU Boost will work with the 600 series, as it is at driver level. Supposedly you can download the new drivers that Titan uses and run the 600 series, gaining that feature....

I am awaiting Nvidia's word on this.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> dude a 9 fps increase on crysis titan vs 7970ge edition talking about SINGLE CARDS..
> 
> THE HELL??? THATS NOT WORTH $700 bucks more.. You can get a 2nd 7970 and beat the crap out of titan perf for your $$$ and still be even with 300 bucks on your pocket to spare...
> 
> This is just bad news for this industry if nvidia sees people would buy this overpriced graphic card...
> 
> 
> 
> It makes sense for max performance in a SFF PC, or for someone just building the ultimate gaming rig with money as no object, stacking Titans in multi-SLI. Otherwise, a 690, 7990 or two 680s or 7970s blow it into the weeds at a lower price.
> 
> But Nvidia wanted to have the fastest single GPU in the world and they do now. And people will buy it, even at $1K a pop.
> 
> *Personally, I think AMD needs to release an official 7990, and call it the AMD Radeon Olympian--since it was the Gods of Olympus that toppled the Titans*.
Click to expand...










http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131479


----------



## CallsignVega

Ug, stuck in meetings all day so my pre-orders at Newegg are like 4 hours late. I am probably so far back on the list I won't have em for a month.







Hopefully Newegg doesn't cross reference shipping addresses on multiple accounts lol.

Strange this turned into a "pre-order" day and not a launch day. Anyone know the factory clocks on the Asus versus EVGA versions? I notice EVGA has come out with details for their hundred different versions of the same reference card. There should only be two, with and without a waterblock. Slightly changing a factory clock on a reference PCB only card and marketing it as a different version is pretty funny.

Gonna have to read some reviews now to see how Titan is doing at Surround resolutions.


----------



## brasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Final8ty*
> 
> I expected the titan to be better than AMD cards seeing as it has the compute parts put back in.


Regarding this and _ALL_ the comments relating to the OpenCL based compute tests:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnandTech*
> Unfortunately that got cut short when we discovered that OpenCL support is currently broken in the press drivers, which prevents us from using several of our tests


I get enough of a jump in CUDA so I'm happy to be getting one, but I do want to see OpenCL results with the drivers working.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> No we compare the Titan to the former single gpu flagship. Which turns out to be a gtx 680.


Not if your comparison argument is 6970 to 7970, which is different architectures and processes. The 6970 equivalent for Nvidia is the GTX 580 - Fermi on 40nm, not Kepler on 28nm.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Then dont say that @ %30 improvement its not possible...
> Maybe you are right in the end but im just saying it is possible...
> Specially now that amd will feel obligated to match this numbers in the end..
> 
> Would be funny that for $500 instead of $1100 XD


Not sure if serious.

6970 was on 40nm and the 7970 is on 28nm, that's why the gap is so high.

For the 8970 they don't have extra transistor budget unless they increase the die size, which for AMD is very unlikely.


----------



## airisom2

I'm sure this has been said 200 times already, but I haven't said it yet









I believe that $1,000 isn't a bad price for this card. Yeah, they could have lowered it about a hundred bucks, but for what this card is, the price is okay. Just be thankful NV didn't charge more. I'll just make some points to make it short and sweet:

Single GPU card that fills in the gap between the 7970/680 and the 690/7990, sometimes nipping the heels of the dual gpu counterparts
Takes up two slots as opposed to SLI/CF setups which take up 4+ (given that the CF/SLI setup relatively equals the performance of Titan)
It's a collectors card like ARES, MARS, etc., so it's already going to have a premium because of that
The boost 2.0 is actually a pretty nice feature
Issues that usually come with CF/SLI setups don't apply to this card
Frame latency is actually very low (Check TechReport's review)
Good power consumption for the performance it brings
6GB VRAM is good for surround gaming
Great compute performance in applications that support its architecture
epeen
Now, some of you guys might read that as points not worthy enough to warrant it's price tag, but that's subjective, especially in the minds of people who have already purchased this card. Like all graphics cards, they are a double edged sword, and the higher the price on the card is, the sharper the blade becomes.

It's $1,000
You have to buy two (or more) in order to fully utilize everything that it offers
You can buy 3 7950s and have much better performance in games/applications that utilize it
You can buy 2 7970s and have better performace in games/applications that utilize it
You can buy 2 670s, 2 660Tis, 2 7870s (?), and have better performance in games/applications that utilize it
The 6GB VRAM will only be correctly utilized in SLI setups at high surround resolutions
The increase in performance over slower cards doesn't warrant the price tag to some people
I'm not sure on what benefits the 6GB VRAM will do in GPGPU applications, computing, and whatever else that isn't gaming, so I won't blindly cross that line.

So, yeah, you may get the extra performance with multiple cards, but at what cost? You have to worry about driver stability, micro-stutter, real-estate for multiple cards, games that support multiple cards, and heat and power consumption among other things. To some people, that's a big deal, and they would rather have a single gpu that, while offering less performance, gives you an overall less error-prone gaming experience. Then again, for people buying two or more Titans, they'll more or less be in the same boat as users that have multi-gpu rigs. Not that having multiple cards is a bad thing, as it isn't, but scaling isn't always what people would like them to be, and different games utilize multiple cards to varying degrees, be it for better or worse. Since Titan is a single gpu powerhouse, even with games that don't really utilize multi-gpu setups, the performance is going to be great regardless, which is a good reason why this card has its merits.

As for the priceerformance ratio, it's clearly pretty bad, seeing as the transition from the 6970 to the 7970 is more or less the same as the transition from the 680/7970 to Titan, but this isn't a next-gen card. It's an enthusiast card designed for people with deep wallets, while upping NV's image of having the most power single-gpu card ever made.

Also, let's not forget that this card JUST CAME OUT. There's bound to be some driver updates that increase the performance and stability of this card. Just look at the 7xxx series when it debuted and look at the performance increases now, or even NV's cards. Just by driver updates, the performance has increased by least 15% on their cards. I wouldn't doubt that the same will apply to Titan. So, for the games that Titan sees little performance increases over the 7970/680 (C3 and Sleeping Dogs, for instance), all of that may change with a simple driver optimization, or it may not. It just depends, but seeing as it's a flagship card and whatnot, I wouldn't doubt that there will be some performance increases for this card. Only time will tell.

With all that said, Titan is a niche product, even more-so than the 690/7990. For the people that believe that Titan will fulfill their desires and requirements, and have the green to buy one, then more power to you







For people who won't buy Titan, and/or choose to debate over the "value" of this card, then you're clearly not qualified to be in that niche, myself included. Personally, I'd take two 7950s, overclock them, run them at 5760x1080, and call it a day, but that's just me.

Just my


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I purchased my 7970 GE for $302 to my door....and not off eBay, everyone seems to go to eBay when they hear the price. If you shop around you can find them for ~$350 on sale, and prior to game coupons and extras.


I bought 2 on sale $450 plus $30 rebate from amazon *on may* last year plus @ a couple of $20 amazon credit @ 400 bucks... So 2x7970 for $800 back in may
Returned one XD


----------



## Baasha

The thing that surprised me quite a bit was Techpowerup's Tri-SLI GTX-Titan tests in Surround, albeit at a much lower resolution than my setup (5760x1080 as opposed to 5160x2560). The 3-Way Titans in most games were scaling terribly. Only BF3 and one other game (I forget which one) seemed to have really been the games Tri-SLI Titan shone. In the other games, the Tri-SLI actually performed *worse* than Titan SLI (2 cards)!









I was hoping to go with 4-Way SLI Titans. Hmm. .. I guess I will have to try them out myself and see if they do indeed scale. I'm hoping they do at my resolution. Gotta get some 6GB of VRAM!









And, to those whining about the price, it is quite hilarious. The GTX-Titan is analogous to Intel's i7 Extreme Edition CPUs as Anandtech's review has stated. It is for the "luxury" market. Those who care about price/performance, stick to the budget cards like many who have stuck to budget monitors.


----------



## kfxsti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131479


No ...... thats not an OFFICIAL AMD 7990 .


----------



## Systemlord

How many want to bet the if AMD was to release there 8000 series cards tomorrow that Titan would be positioned at a $550 price point?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ug, stuck in meetings all day so my pre-orders at Newegg are like 4 hours late. I am probably so far back on the list I won't have em for a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Newegg doesn't cross reference shipping addresses on multiple accounts lol.
> 
> Strange this turned into a "pre-order" day and not a launch day. Anyone know the factory clocks on the Asus versus EVGA versions? I notice EVGA has come out with details for their hundred different versions of the same reference card. There should only be two, with and without a waterblock. Slightly changing a factory clock on a reference PCB only card and marketing it as a different version is pretty funny.
> 
> Gonna have to read some reviews now to see how Titan is doing at Surround resolutions.


No idea about EVGA but I bought asus and at least according to the listing it had absolutely 100% normal stock clocks. No factory OC like was suggested previously.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Not sure if serious.
> 
> 6970 was on 40nm and the 7970 is on 28nm, that's why the gap is so high.
> 
> For the 8970 they don't have extra transistor budget unless they increase the die size, which for AMD is very unlikely.


Im just saying that is possible...


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I did subtract the price of the games, that is why Titan is 3x more expensive, and not 3.5x more expensive.
> 
> I also didn't say AMD had to make a 30% increase to be in Titans face, but simply a 15% increase with the 8000 series. Now add in the fact that AMD doesn't lock OCers out on their products, yes Titan is still locked after all, and the 8000 series will be staring Titan right in the eyes, for half the cost.
> 
> Again, right now....NOT factoring in the value of the games, Titan is close to 3x the cost, if you buy the 7970 right! Factor in the value of the games, it goes to a difference of about 3.5x, for a ~30% gain.....
> 
> Really now?


I find it hilarious that you have used an apples to oranges comparison in every one of your examples. How much was a 7970 at realease and how many games did it come with? Adding three games to the mix does not make a 7970 any faster. It makes a better $/performance ratio but we already established that. Its like a punk putting a chevy sticker on the back of their car and expecting it to go faster. We get your opinion. You dont want to buy one because it doesn't represent a great value to you. Congrats. Move along. Keep the forum open for those actually planning to buy one.


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Unless they know the 780 isn't coming anytime soon, or they completely misjudged the competitive market.
> 
> The HardOCP review mentioned that they think Nvidia launched this card to counter an expected move by AMD, and then when AMD didn't make a move they were stuck with it, which plays into theory two. Personally, though, I think it's #1 and we are going to be waiting a while for the 780.


I could see that being the case. I think however that this is gonna end up putting Nvidia in an awkward position.

We could see AMD release a 8970 that's only 15% faster than a 7970, price it at $500 - 550 and really put a dent in Titan. Instead of having people complain about the 8970 only being 15% faster than a 7970 they'll be saying it's at nearly Titan performance for half the price.

Not saying any of that is gonna happen, just an interesting scenario.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> How many want to bet the if AMD was to release there 8000 series cards tomorrow that Titan would be positioned at a $550 price point?


Like what happened way back with the 9800gtx and gtx 280 when the 4850 and 4870 was released.


----------



## Final8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> It is better in many applications which I posted earlier, but not in OpenCL


I expected better across the board, i thought it was 8800GTX time again with all the hype others were giving.

Kingpin's achievements is the only thing that has impressed me.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ug, stuck in meetings all day so my pre-orders at Newegg are like 4 hours late. I am probably so far back on the list I won't have em for a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Newegg doesn't cross reference shipping addresses on multiple accounts lol.
> 
> Strange this turned into a "pre-order" day and not a launch day. Anyone know the factory clocks on the Asus versus EVGA versions? I notice EVGA has come out with details for their hundred different versions of the same reference card. There should only be two, with and without a waterblock. Slightly changing a factory clock on a reference PCB only card and marketing it as a different version is pretty funny.
> 
> Gonna have to read some reviews now to see how Titan is doing at Surround resolutions.


Don't worry about it. Pm sent.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Sale prices hardly count... It's a bit like talking about IB chips like they can always be had for MC prices.
> 
> Lowest price GE 7970 on newegg right now is $430...


I apologize, I have been using the Ghz Edition for any 7970 running at 1Ghz+, which they all can do. Here are two of the lowest cost, at this time, 7970s...

http://www.amazon.com/Sapphire-DL-DVI-I-SL-DVI-D-PCI-Express-11197-03-40G/dp/B009B6Y01Y/ref=sr_1_5?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1361481962&sr=1-5&keywords=7970+Ghz+Edition

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131468

Catch a strong sale, and they drop lower. Point still stands.

Also, I am not arguing against the fact that a 30% gain mid generation is a feat, not at all. It is a big step, and I am not trying to take away from that. My problem is the performance isn't as expected, a lot due to reviews yesterday. When I looked at Titan this morning, it was after I tried to find it with a vendor for order, and when I seen the numbers price wasn't on my mind. I simply looked at the numbers, they disappointed.

After that disappointment I looked at the price, and what a $1000 buys me. I can literally upgrade to 3930K, get another 7970, and another SSD for the same cost as the Titan to my door.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> You are missing the 6970 vs 7970 dont you?? How fast a 7970 is over a 6970"::"""???
> Without even taking into consideration how good 7970 overclocks.. Even the crappiest 7970 can do 1200 on the core.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the 7970 as much as the next guy but saying even the crappiest 7970 can do 1200 on the core is just a flat out lie
Click to expand...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Im just saying that is possible...


Well if it is then that example sure doesn't prove it. The only time AMD has made a performance jump of over 30% on the same process was with the 4870 and that was because the 3870 was just a die shrinked 2900XT.


----------



## Final8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brasco*
> 
> Regarding this and _ALL_ the comments relating to the OpenCL based compute tests:
> I get enough of a jump in CUDA so I'm happy to be getting one, but I do want to see OpenCL results with the drivers working.


OK cool.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Sale prices hardly count... It's a bit like talking about IB chips like they can always be had for MC prices.
> 
> Lowest price GE 7970 on newegg right now is $430...


$410 ge on amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Sapphire-DL-DVI-I-SL-DVI-D-PCI-Express-11197-03-40G/dp/B009B6Y01Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1361482312&sr=8-2&keywords=7970
and it had a $20 rebate a few days ago..

and if you watch amazon around dec 1 to jan 12 was @ 380 XD


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> I find it hilarious that you have used an apples to oranges comparison in every one of your examples. How much was a 7970 at realease and how many games did it come with? Adding three games to the mix does not make a 7970 any faster. It makes a better $/performance ratio but we already established that. Its like a punk putting a chevy sticker on the back of their car and expecting it to go faster. We get your opinion. You dont want to buy one because it doesn't represent a great value to you. Congrats. Move along. Keep the forum open for those actually planning to buy one.


I wish you knew what you were getting at, maybe that would help the rest of us know what you are trying to get at.

To say the cost and performance of a 7970 isn't relative, at this point, to a Titan is just silly. Did you miss the fact that in some situations Titan is only ~13% faster than a 7970? A card that costs $1,000, has a ~$350 card knocking on its front door. That shouldn't be happening! On the low end Titan should have been about ~25% ahead of a 7970, and at the higher end ~60%....

I was about the biggest supporter for Titan you could get, up until this morning. I have followed this since the start, my mind was blown when I seen the 7970 so close to some of Titans performance marks. I actually thought it was a fluke the first two times I seen it, but then after going through all the reviews and seeing it is the truth......I knew Titan wasn't what was hyped, hoped, and desired.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> I like the 7970 as much as the next guy but saying even the crappiest 7970 can do 1200 on the core is just a flat out lie


HWbot has over 1000 7970 submissions and the average clock is just over 1200mhz.

That means for every one that can do more than 1200mhz, there is one that can't.

OCN, for whatever reason, thinks 1300mhz 7970 and 7950 grow on trees.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I apologize, I have been using the Ghz Edition for any 7970 running at 1Ghz+, which they all can do. Here are two of the lowest cost, at this time, 7970s...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sapphire-DL-DVI-I-SL-DVI-D-PCI-Express-11197-03-40G/dp/B009B6Y01Y/ref=sr_1_5?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1361481962&sr=1-5&keywords=7970+Ghz+Edition
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131468
> 
> Catch a strong sale, and they drop lower. Point still stands.
> 
> Also, I am not arguing against the fact that a 30% gain mid generation is a feat, not at all. It is a big step, and I am not trying to take away from that. My problem is the performance isn't as expected, a lot due to reviews yesterday. When I looked at Titan this morning, it was after I tried to find it with a vendor for order, and when I seen the numbers price wasn't on my mind. I simply looked at the numbers, they disappointed.
> 
> After that disappointment I looked at the price, and what a $1000 buys me. I can literally upgrade to 3930K, get another 7970, and another SSD for the same cost as the Titan to my door.


The performance is exactly as expected, anything more was not reasonable at the clocks Titan ships at. If you were disappointed then the only one to blame is you. No one in their right minds thought that Titan at its clocks would be a 690 beating card.

You need to OC a normal 7970 so the comparison is invalid, even if you find factory OC models they're over $400. Can't compare OC and non OCd card.

Since sales aren't always available they don't count either. I'm sure someone will be selling binned titans at cheap at some point, doesn't mean it matters at all.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The performance is exactly as expected, anything more was not reasonable at the clocks Titan ships at. If you were disappointed then the only one to blame is you. No one in their right minds thought that Titan at its clocks would be a 690 beating card.
> 
> You need to OC a normal 7970 so the comparison is invalid, even if you find factory OC models they're over $400. Can't compare OC and non OCd card.
> 
> Since sales aren't always available they don't count either. I'm sure someone will be selling binned titans at cheap at some point, doesn't mean it matters at all.


I am talking about a Titan on OC, those numbers.....

It is pretty much known at this point that the Titan is boosting itself to about 1Ghz with normal settings out of the box, and not hanging out at its 837Mhz base clock.

Several review sites have stated they are going to go back and spend time "tweaking" the clocks to find a safe and stable OC above that 1Ghz, and see what happens there.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I wish you knew what you were getting at, maybe that would help the rest of us know what you are trying to get at.
> 
> To say the cost and performance of a 7970 isn't relative, at this point, to a Titan is just silly. Did you miss the fact that in some situations Titan is only ~13% faster than a 7970? A card that costs $1,000, has a ~$350 card knocking on its front door. That shouldn't be happening! On the low end Titan should have been about ~25% ahead of a 7970, and at the higher end ~60%....
> 
> I was about the biggest supporter for Titan you could get, up until this morning. I have followed this since the start, my mind was blown when I seen the 7970 so close to some of Titans performance marks. I actually thought it was a fluke the first two times I seen it, but then after going through all the reviews and seeing it is the truth......I knew Titan wasn't what was hyped, hoped, and desired.


Exactly.

I am disappointed with Nvidia. This performance should at most cost $700, not $1k. Even the 690 is over priced in my opinion.

On that note, anyone wanted to get rid of their 670 to help purchase a Titan, just hit me up.


----------



## Shogon

The more and more I look at this thread the more and more I'd want a Titan lol. It's a monster of a card, those with surround setups will probably do good with this, and under water it would be lovely


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Well if it is then that example sure doesn't prove it. The only time AMD has made a performance jump of over 30% on the same process was with the 4870 and that was because the 3870 was just a die shrinked 2900XT.


nooooo..... Let me take you a lil bit back back to r300 vs r420 family of gpus XD


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> The more and more I look at this thread the more and more I'd want a Titan lol. It's a monster of a card, those with surround setups will probably do good with this, and under water it would be lovely


Unfortunately under water won't do a lot for Titan....

The card is hard locked at a TDP of 265W, you can't push the card beyond a situation where it draws more than that. So while Nvidia did "unlock" the voltage for us, they in turn put on a lock of the TDP, effectively locking the card out again. So, on air, or on water, the card still has the same limit, it will just be a matter of how hot it is at that limit.

Under water the temp will be lower than on air, but both temps will be within safe margin of the cards overall safe limits.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> nooooo..... Let me take you a lil bit back back to r300 vs r420 family of gpus XD


The industry has slowed down since those days, much harder these days and the techniques and technologies are entirely different as are power and cooling requirements.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Unfortunately under water won't do a lot for Titan....
> 
> The card is hard locked at a TDP of 265W, you can't push the card beyond a situation where it draws more than that. So while Nvidia did "unlock" the voltage for us, they in turn put on a lock of the TDP, effectively locking the card out again. So, on air, or on water, the card still has the same limit, it will just be a matter of how hot it is at that limit.
> 
> Under water the temp will be lower than on air, but both temps will be within safe margin of the cards overall safe limits.


or you could just mod the BIOS for a higher power limit....


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> The more and more I look at this thread the more and more I'd want a Titan lol. It's a monster of a card, those with surround setups will probably do good with this, and under water it would be lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> If you really want out, price you 690 at $700 with the water block, put it on market place, and send me a pm. I will help you out


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Unfortunately under water won't do a lot for Titan....
> 
> The card is hard locked at a TDP of 265W, you can't push the card beyond a situation where it draws more than that. So while Nvidia did "unlock" the voltage for us, they in turn put on a lock of the TDP, effectively locking the card out again. So, on air, or on water, the card still has the same limit, it will just be a matter of how hot it is at that limit.
> 
> Under water the temp will be lower than on air, but both temps will be within safe margin of the cards overall safe limits.


Exactly.

The "unlocked" Titan is in fact locked until someone comes up with a custom bios.

The only problem with that is.. why should I *need* a custom bios for my $1,000 gpu that was already marketed as unlocked? And then the counter argument to that will be: "DUDE you are on OCN, if you can't flash a bios then blah blah blah."

Well, I don't care who you are, but ***** can go wrong no matter how much experience you have - and I don't know if that's a risk I'm willing to take.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Here is a great video showing the GTX Titan in its awesomeness




Quote:


> CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K overclock @ 4500 MHz
> - Cooler: Cooler Master V10
> MB: Asus P8Z68-V Pro / GEN 3.0
> RAM: 2 x 4 GB (8GB) Crucial Ballistix Tactical CL8 1600MHz
> GPU: nVidia ASUS GTX TITAN
> PSU: Corsair AX 860i
> Storage: Crucial M4 128GB Sata 3 6GB/s, WD Green 1TB, WD Black 640GB, WD Blue 500GB and 2TB WD Blue 6GB/s
> Case: Cooler Master HAF X
> Screen: 28" HANNSG HH281 1920 x 1200 + 2 x 19 inch screens of Medion
> OS: Windows 7 Ultimate x64 SP1
> Audio: Logitech 5.1 speakers X 530
> Mouse: Trust GXT 32 gaming mouse
> Internet: 50 MB/s Up and Download.


----------



## CaptainChaos

If the reason the Titan is $1000 is because there is no competition than I think Nvidia misjudged the market. Priced at $800 not many people would be complaining and they could market this as a late generation card that'll give you next gen performance now. At $1000 it just doesn't make as much sense. You could then introduce the 780 which would be slower than a Titan but faster than a 680 at $500 and keep the Titan somewhere between $700 - $800.

Of course this all remains to be seen. If Titan sells well and doesnt cause any conflict when the 700 series released, it's all moot.

Just my 2 cents..


----------



## BigMack70

Meh... I dunno what Nvidia was thinking with this card. Way too overpriced to even be a good e-peen card.

I really wish I had $2k for a pair of them in SLI, but as a single card it's just not got any value. The fact that you can get a significantly faster dual-card setup for a decent amount less money is just... sad. This card should have been $600-700.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> or you could just mod the BIOS for a higher power limit....


In other words:

You could just wait another month or so before someone goes ahead and makes up a bios that may or may not brick your card.

I honestly don't have any other problem with TITAN except for this. Not the price, not the performance, not the price/performance.. just this.

Basically bait and switch and it irks me when companies do this.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Crap, looks like if you haven't gotten in a preorder by now its going to be a loooooooong time before you'll be getting your hands on a Titan. Oh well, think I'm just going to get a couple of 680 Lightnings afterall and be happy with the money I save (may buy a new plasma screen). Thinking of trying to bin some of them so I can get matching 1400+MHz cards. That ought to run Crysis 3 okay on 1440p...


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Crap, looks like if you haven't gotten in a preorder by now its going to be a loooooooong time before you'll be getting your hands on a Titan. Oh well, think I'm just going to get a couple of 680 Lightnings afterall and be happy with the money I save (may buy a new plasma screen). Thinking of trying to bin some of them so I can get matching 1400+MHz cards. That ought to run Crysis 3 okay on 1440p...


Smart move. I however want to get a 7970 or dual 7870.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> In other words:
> 
> You could just wait another month or so before someone goes ahead and makes up a bios that may or may not brick your card.
> 
> I honestly don't have any other problem with TITAN except for this. Not the price, not the performance, not the price/performance.. just this.
> 
> Basically bait and switch and it irks me when companies do this.


Kingpin has been using a modded bios. I know a few with it. I just dont have possession of it yet. When i have it everyone will have it.


----------



## Levesque

I'm so weak. I just pre-ordered 3 Titans from 3 different places. Also pre-ordered 3 EK waterblocks.

And this pre-order thing is a really annoying mess.







So complicated trying to order some cards between 2 patients... Sigh...

Basically we ''pre-order'' cards but we don't have a clue how far we are in the line, no clue how many cards we will get, and no clue about when we will get them. Stupid.


----------



## NateST

@Alatar, while you're correct about the %values in comparison to the 7850/7970 compared to the Titan, you still have to consider over all cost. If you take a look at cars and pure horse power numbers it's fairly obvious what I'm trying to get at. As an example if you buy a car with 200 horse power and it costs $10,000 and you could buy a car for $20,000 and it has 300 horse power it costs double for a 50% increase. You can also buy a car with 500 horse power for $50,000 and a car with 750 horse power for $100,000. Once you're going up on the scale in terms of amount of money costs you're still diminishing performance per dollar, just because one offers 50% better performance at double the price doesn't mean it still holds the same value between the two examples. Essentially between the 7850 and the 7970 ~45% performance increase costs you around $200 roughly, going 7970 to Titan is around $600.

Car example one pays $10,000 dollars for a 50% performance increase
Car example two pays $50,000 dollars for a 50% performance increase
Apply the same to graphics cards.

I'm not saying that it's priced incorrectly, for the best you're going to pay a price premium and that's true virtually anywhere for anything. I'm waiting to see if there's a new BIOS coming to make the OC ceilings higher and see if these things can truly shine, I might pick up two. I just thought that particular way of describing price per cost was... some what misleading.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Then dont say that @ %30 improvement its not possible...
> Maybe you are right in the end but im just saying it is possible...
> Specially now that amd will feel obligated to match this numbers in the end..
> 
> Would be funny that for $500 instead of $1100 XD


If AMD matched Titan's numbers. NVIDIA could simply unlock the 15th SMx, cripple the compute, slap 3GB on it, call it a 780, and price it for $500.

*Please AMD, hurry up and match Titan's numbers!*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos*
> 
> I could see that being the case. I think however that this is gonna end up putting Nvidia in an awkward position.
> 
> We could see AMD release a 8970 that's only 15% faster than a 7970, price it at $500 - 550 and really put a dent in Titan. Instead of having people complain about the 8970 only being 15% faster than a 7970 they'll be saying it's at nearly Titan performance for half the price.
> 
> Not saying any of that is gonna happen, just an interesting scenario.


See above.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> The "unlocked" Titan is in fact locked until someone comes up with a custom bios.
> 
> The only problem with that is.. why should I *need* a custom bios for my $1,000 gpu that was already marketed as unlocked? And then the counter argument to that will be: "DUDE you are on OCN, if you can't flash a bios then blah blah blah."
> 
> Well, I don't care who you are, but ***** can go wrong no matter how much experience you have - and I don't know if that's a risk I'm willing to take.


Think of unlocking the BIOS as a gateway drug, one day you could be just like this guy.
http://hwbot.org/submission/2359038_kingpin_3dmark11___performance_geforce_gtx_titan_20990_marks

There WILL be an unlocked BIOS along with step by step instructions on how to flash it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Crap, looks like if you haven't gotten in a preorder by now its going to be a loooooooong time before you'll be getting your hands on a Titan. Oh well, think I'm just going to get a couple of 680 Lightnings afterall and be happy with the money I save (may buy a new plasma screen). Thinking of trying to bin some of them so I can get matching 1400+MHz cards. That ought to run Crysis 3 okay on 1440p...


I thought you were satisfied with 7970's, why so eager to switch?


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> *Like i said*... *AMD has the power but no drivers for 3-4 cards*. Across the board you will also note that Crossfire is superior to SLi, which shows with better drivers it should do the same with 3-4 cards.


Actually, I'm not sure where you're 'getting' this assessment from. I just did this analysis using the final performance graphs on the TPU SLI/XFire review (of which this is the 3rd of 3):



And here's how the results come out in terms of scaling for both 2x and 3x cards for both 680 and 7970.

According to the graphs, the 680 has better average 'scaling' in all three resolutions, and with *either* card configuration. And when you compare the 2 multi-card configs, at 3 resolutions (so, out of the 6 chances) 680 wins even in the 'raw #' department in 4 cases, ties on 1, and loses on 1.

How you could look at those results and proclaim 'across the board, Crossfire is superior' ... that's based upon WHAT, exactly?



To be honest, though, I'm so skeptical about their overall results that I'm not sure whether I even 'buy' this whole article. I'd also like to understand teh 'math' that they use to take all the individual results and turn them into 'averages'. If they just add up the FPS of all the tests and divide by the # of tests, that's a VERY lame way to come up with an overall assessment. It would cause the FPS scores on Diablo to be like 10x more important than those on, say Metro. Which would just be stupid.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The industry has slowed down since those days, much harder these days and the techniques and technologies are entirely different as are power and cooling requirements.
> or you could just mod the BIOS for a higher power limit....


Yea, even with someone with comfortable income and disposable income, I would not spend $1000, just to destroy my warranty by trying to put a custom bios on it. Not to mention I shouldn't have to do that on the kind of product Titan is being marketed as....


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I'm so weak. I just pre-ordered 3 Titans from 3 different places. Also pre-ordered 3 EK waterblocks.
> 
> And this pre-order thing is a really annoying mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So complicated trying to order some cards between 2 patients... Sigh...
> 
> Basically we ''pre-order'' cards but we don't have a clue how many cards we will get, and when we will get them. Stupid.


Holy crap. Congratulations dude. What a beast thats gonna be


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Crap, looks like if you haven't gotten in a preorder by now its going to be a loooooooong time before you'll be getting your hands on a Titan. Oh well, think I'm just going to get a couple of 680 Lightnings afterall and be happy with the money I save (may buy a new plasma screen). Thinking of trying to bin some of them so I can get matching 1400+MHz cards. That ought to run Crysis 3 okay on 1440p...


Wouldn't you just save a decent bit of money by ordering new blocks and getting more 7970s? The only reason I say this if you're concerned about Crysis 3 that 7970s show a marked improvement over 680s, just a thought.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Wouldn't you just save a decent bit of money by ordering new blocks and getting more 7970s? The only reason I say this if you're concerned about Crysis 3 that 7970s show a marked improvement over 680s, just a thought.


I think he just wants to jump ship for now. As 2 680 wont be any better than 2 7970.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

And is funny too.. *@ 1080P you can start thinking ok this is going good for titan* then you start cranking that resolution up with filters and see how your hopes goes to the ground once you find out how poorly this
card runs ..

But i knew this already been to long in this game..

Nvidia your price range for this card is $700 and thats pushing it...


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Holy crap. Congratulations dude. What a beast thats gonna be


Thank you. But like I said, I don't have a clue what number I am in the line, how many I will get, and when I will get them, since I had to order 3 from 3 different places.









This pre-order thing is really really stupid IMHO.

And since I'm gaming at 7680X1600, the ''beast'' will be sweating, believe me!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

No I know 680's are a side-grade but I want to go Nvidia for a while and I miss my MSI Lightning cards. Once I sell my 7970's it will only cost a few hundred to buy 680 Lightnings and I can take that $2k I was going to spend on Titans and get a new SSD, RAM, and a 60" TV.









Of course if I could find a couple of Titans next week when I get my money I would buy them but I'm thinking its going to be along time before I could find two anyway at this point.


----------



## Final8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I'm so weak. I just *pre-ordered 3 Titans from 3 different places. Also pre-ordered 3 EK waterblocks.*


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Holy crap. Congratulations dude. What a beast thats gonna be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. But like I said, I don't have a clue what number I am in the line, how many I will get, and when I will get them, since I had to order 3 from 3 different places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pre-order thing is really really stupid IMHO.
> 
> And since I'm gaming at 7680X1600, the ''beast'' will be sweating, believe me!
Click to expand...

Same here, I preordered 2 titans from NCIX and 2 blocks from frozencpu. I spoke with frozencpu on the phone and they said expected ETA is march 5th. NCIX stated in an email they hope to ship the 28th.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> And since I'm gaming at 7680X1600, the ''beast'' will be sweating, believe me!


Nah, these guys are playing with only 1 Titan (I think)


----------



## yesitsmario

As an Nvidia fan, I'm disappointed that they're charging $1k for this. ~$749 seems more appropriate.


----------



## Kasp1js

There's way too much discussion about the value part of this. The going back and forth is really annoying.

And after all it doesn't matter, because Nvidia doesn't care if the Titan is priced good, they are just salvaging partly disfunctional gk110 dies.

Even if it doesn't make sense to buy a Titan from a gaming perspective, there will be A LOT of people _and_ companies that will buy them because their relatively low price and good compute performance. Either way Nvidia won't have any problems selling the Titans they make even at 1k.


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I'm so weak. I just pre-ordered 3 Titans from 3 different places. Also pre-ordered 3 EK waterblocks.
> 
> And this pre-order thing is a really annoying mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So complicated trying to order some cards between 2 patients... Sigh...
> 
> Basically we ''pre-order'' cards but we don't have a clue how far we are in the line, no clue how many cards we will get, and no clue about when we will get them. Stupid.


Did you just spend 3k? Lol. Benches when you get them plz haha. Good buy


----------



## tsm106

Grats Lev. Feb 28th and March 5th is gonna go by so slow, but oh the payoff. But lol, you couldn't just go for two could you?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Thank you. But like I said, I don't have a clue what number I am in the line, how many I will get, and when I will get them, since I had to order 3 from 3 different places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pre-order thing is really really stupid IMHO.
> 
> And since I'm gaming at 7680X1600, the ''beast'' will be sweating, believe me!


Just curious; What do you do for a living?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Crap, looks like if you haven't gotten in a preorder by now its going to be a loooooooong time before you'll be getting your hands on a Titan. Oh well, think I'm just going to get a couple of 680 Lightnings afterall and be happy with the money I save (may buy a new plasma screen). Thinking of trying to bin some of them so I can get matching 1400+MHz cards. That ought to run Crysis 3 okay on 1440p...


looking @ your sig makes me







...why ?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasp1js*
> 
> There's way too much discussion about the value part of this. The going back and forth is really annoying.
> 
> And after all it doesn't matter, because Nvidia doesn't care if the Titan is priced good, they are just salvaging partly disfunctional gk110 dies.
> 
> Even if it doesn't make sense to buy a Titan from a gaming perspective, there will be A LOT of people _and_ companies that will buy them because their relatively low price and good compute performance. Either way Nvidia won't have any problems selling the Titans they make even at 1k.


Is that a Raptor riding a flying shark with a bazooka?


----------



## Cloudfire777

hahahaha I noticed that too. Awesome Avatar


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> If I didn't use 1440P and was at 1080P, I would buy two 7870 XT's and run them in Crossfire. Those cards crush the price/performance ratio all to heck.


Yup. Sadly 2GBs are running too close to the limit.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Yup. Sadly 2GBs are running too close to the limit.


Unfortunately I have broken 2GB at this resolution once or twice, so...yea.

I REALLY REALLY like the 7870 XT's, they are about the most underrated product on the market.....my usage just happens to exceed them.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Crap, looks like if you haven't gotten in a preorder by now its going to be a loooooooong time before you'll be getting your hands on a Titan. Oh well, think I'm just going to get a couple of 680 Lightnings afterall and be happy with the money I save (may buy a new plasma screen). Thinking of trying to bin some of them so I can get matching 1400+MHz cards. That ought to run Crysis 3 okay on 1440p...


Europe doesn't seem to be getting them before the 28th why is it always us getting flipped.


----------



## XxOsurfer3xX

1069 euros in spain, i'll pass...


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Europe doesn't seem to be getting them before the 28th why is it always us getting flipped.


NewEgg.com isn't getting them 'till the 28th either.

That must be the world wide availability date.


----------



## Cloudfire777

HardOCP will come with an overclock review later:
Quote:


> (Editor's Note: In my very short period of time that I spent with different Titan card on a different test system, *I could push the in-game clock to 1183MHz where it seemed very stable*. Brent is simply doing more strenuous and defined testing that I am however and I would expect his preliminary values to be more representative of heavy gaming conditions


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxOsurfer3xX*
> 
> 1069 euros in spain, i'll pass...


Yikes..


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless*
> 
> Did you just spend 3k? Lol. Benches when you get them plz haha. Good buy


I just pre-ordered 4...









I know, I know... some of you will say Nvidia's site only says 3 are allowed in SLI, but I ordered 4 knowing that they're capable SLI finger wise, and a simple update or driver update could enable it. If anything I'll just put the 4th in another rig.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Yep. The usual Nvidia half-baked launch that we call ''paper launch''...
> 
> Put 20 cards on the market world-wide, send 500 to reviewers, change the date the NDA is supposed to be lift at the last second, win all the benchmarks (but not by much)... and then everyone will get ''auto-notify'' ''out of stock'' blah blah for months.
> 
> Proof. There were some Titans on EVGA for like 1 minute. Probably sold the 20 they had in 1 minute to 20 F5 spammers... Sigh...


Huh? Newegg, hours later, is still taking pre-orders, and amazon had a ton too. What are you going on about now?


----------



## TheLawIX

Not as impressive as I was lead to believe, but they never are.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

That's it? No thanks. Mark it down to $700, then I will take 3.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> I just pre-ordered 4...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know... some of you will say Nvidia's site only says 3 are allowed in SLI, but I ordered 4 knowing that they're capable SLI finger wise, and a simple update or driver update could enable it. If anything I'll just put the 4th in another rig.


You need help my friend. If you've got 4-Way 680's already it's not the smartest of moves.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Yeah I admit, after spending close to 4300 with next day shipping and insurance, I was a little surprised to find that they wouldn't be 'overnighted' until the 28th. At least I'll get them that Friday instead of waiting until Monday, lol.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Well, could try making my way through this huge thread but while I'm doing that, I can drop my thoughts after looking at half or so of the review pages.

I'll be honest and say for the price, the comparison to the 7970 is a bit dissapointing. I thought I'd be seeing a lot more utter domination other than in OpenCL of course but otherwise, WOW.

This thing creams a 680 like it's yesterday's garbage (and that's still a superb card; I love mine). That alone takes what dissapointment I see and turns it right around.

The tighter restrictions on overclocking, sure, a bit of a bummer but this card even locked can still boost far more than a 680 and OC'ing shows to help a good deal I think.

The biggest thing which plenty of sites do mention to keep in mind is that we're comparing the best and most up-to-date drivers for the Radeons and 680 against a new driver set. I've seen quite significant boosts of my 680's performance just through better drivers alone so I can imagine once they mature for Titan, it's going to be closer to the card we want to see.

All it takes is some fleshing out and it's often to see games on Nvidia's page show 25-50+% boosts from more efficient drivers. The fact it's still mostly nipping at the 690's heels is still insane, even if the Radeon is close behind.

The overall value aka price/performance, sure. Horrible, but that's not the point necessarily when you're spending this much. I'd still much rather take a single GPU card over SLI and noise.

Will think about it but barring these *infant driver* charts, will probably end up getting one.


----------



## Ocnewb

1069 euros = 1407 USD...u should just buy a ticket to the US, have some fun and buy it here for $999 then bring back to Spain. That way you can have a trip and a card for the same price if you buy it in Spain .


----------



## MoBeeJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Yeah I admit, after spending close to 4300 with next day shipping and insurance, I was a little surprised to find that they wouldn't be 'overnighted' until the 28th. At least I'll get them that Friday instead of waiting until Monday, lol.


So we excpect a full review from you? Here hoping something comes up to free more oc till u get the cards.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> I just pre-ordered 4...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know... some of you will say Nvidia's site only says 3 are allowed in SLI, but I ordered 4 knowing that they're capable SLI finger wise, and a simple update or driver update could enable it. If anything I'll just put the 4th in another rig.


EVGA has confirmed that you can sli 4.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> EVGA has confirmed that you can sli 4.


Yeah but i'd be concerned about driver support.

As most of us know 3-Way and 4-Way never gets much attention due to the very small number of people that own such systems. Now with 4-Way Titans that minority will be even smaller.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> HardOCP will come with an overclock review later:


Not bad for a stock air cooler. These things will have to overclock like beasts to help with the pain of that MSRP.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> I just pre-ordered 4...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know... some of you will say Nvidia's site only says 3 are allowed in SLI, but I ordered 4 knowing that they're capable SLI finger wise, and a simple update or driver update could enable it. If anything I'll just put the 4th in another rig.


You will be fine, NVIDIA always says that and all of their cards are 4-way capable.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Yeah but i'd be concerned about driver support.
> 
> As most of us know 3-Way and 4-Way never gets much attention due to the very small number of people that own such systems. Now with 4-Way Titans that minority will be even smaller.


True, but it will work for benchmarking bragging rights, I bet


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Yeah I admit, after spending close to 4300 with next day shipping and insurance, I was a little surprised to find that they wouldn't be 'overnighted' until the 28th. At least I'll get them that Friday instead of waiting until Monday, lol.


Grats, but OUCH on them not shipping for a week







.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> I just pre-ordered 4...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know... some of you will say Nvidia's site only says 3 are allowed in SLI, but I ordered 4 knowing that they're capable SLI finger wise, and a simple update or driver update could enable it. If anything I'll just put the 4th in another rig.


Same boat as me. I have 2 from ncix and 2 from newegg


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dklimitless*
> 
> Did you just spend 3k? Lol. Benches when you get them plz haha. Good buy
> 
> 
> 
> I just pre-ordered 4...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know... some of you will say Nvidia's site only says 3 are allowed in SLI, but I ordered 4 knowing that they're capable SLI finger wise, and a simple update or driver update could enable it. If anything I'll just put the 4th in another rig.
Click to expand...

and what with you GTX 680's.?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Interestingly enough...

Nvidia has the Titan listed under the 600 series on their driver website...


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Same boat as me. I have 2 from ncix and 2 from newegg


I think he is ordering for keeps. Are you gonna do quad, or u just hedging your bets to see which site can deliver you two the fastest?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> I think he is ordering for keeps. Are you gonna do quad, or u just hedging your bets to see which site can deliver you two the fastest?


If I recall correctly he was ordering only 2 so he I gonna cancel one pair.


----------



## spacin9guild

I was going to get two of these. Overpriced for the performance. I'm a hardcore gamer. These cards are for the super-uber-rich-leet gamer.

Sticking with GTX 670 SLI.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Huh? Newegg, hours later, is still taking pre-orders, and amazon had a ton too. What are you going on about now?


Relax.







I'm in Canada. Both Newegg.com and Amazon.com are not letting me order it from Canada. Don't tell me you thought the world was flat and stopping at the USA borders?

Newegg.ca and Amazon.ca don't have a clue what the Nvidia Titan is btw. Only the .com seems to know what a Titan is.

I just ordered 3 form 3 different places in Canada. It was really complicated for no reason. How many did you order and where?

And I have to work. Lots of patients. Can't play all day at spamming F5 at five different places just to get one.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9guild*
> 
> I was going to get two of these. Overpriced for the performance. I'm a hardcore gamer. These cards are for the super-uber-rich-leet gamer.
> 
> Sticking with GTX 670 SLI.


Yea, I am either going to add another 7970 or just wait for the 8000 series and grab two.

Thanks for all the discussion over the days folks, but I am officially out of the Titan threads. To those that did pull the trigger, good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> You and I are on the same page for once!
> 
> I honestly think you and I were looking at Titan the most, and seem to be just as disappointed.
> 
> Heck, first thing this morning before hitting forums or reviews I went to Amazon, Newegg, and NCIX. Didn't see Titan yet, came here.....and became very disappointed.


I was right with you guys, but I don't have a 690 already. The idea is get the frame stutter free titan or 690, each is going to cost me $1k, but at least this way I can be sure the experience will be as smooth as possible. Once you get over 60hz, all I care about really is maintaining the right frame-times. That being said, I was really on the fence about riding until 8970, on a HydroGen 580.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Grats Lev. Feb 28th and March 5th is gonna go by so slow, but oh the payoff. But lol, you couldn't just go for two could you?


It was impossible to find 4 in Canada, so I had to buy only 3. You know me. 3 is not enough...









I'm leaving for 2 weeks in 2 days for a family vacation in Jamaica (costing 2X the price of my 3 cards lol). So my cards will be waiting for me when back from my trip. So the waiting won't be that long.









And I hope to find a 4th one when back in 2 weeks...


----------



## CloudX

Can't wait to peruse all the unwanted cards in the marketplace!! Looking for a matching 670 now..


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Interestingly enough...
> 
> Nvidia has the Titan listed under the 600 series on their driver website...


Why wouldnt it be? It's the same architecture. Other than more cores, more memory, and more bandwidth it's still a Kepler.


----------



## cookiesowns

Is anyone else disappointed by how the EK blocks look? Looks like I might be going hydro coppers for the Titans :/


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Is anyone else disappointed by how the EK blocks look? Looks like I might be going hydro coppers for the Titans :/


NO! I think they look brilliant!


----------



## Cloudfire777

Extremely tempting


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Is anyone else disappointed by how the EK blocks look? Looks like I might be going hydro coppers for the Titans :/


Yes they are ugggglllyyy


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> I think he is ordering for keeps. Are you gonna do quad, or u just hedging your bets to see which site can deliver you two the fastest?


Thats a very good question. Right now im not sure. I only wanted two but im considering tri and just ebaying the 4th


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxOsurfer3xX*
> 
> 1069 euros in spain, i'll pass...


You got Coolmod's mail, didn't you xD


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Holy crapola, tri fire would be epic. However for a single card solution its a waste of money. you could crossfire 7970's or SLI 680's for less, and have better performance.

GTX 690 is same price but performs better......is nvidia smoking crack?


----------



## mbreslin

Can someone list reputable US based esellers I could order from? I generally only order from newegg and a couple others however I'm trying to be slightly more frugal this time and order from somewhere that doesn't tax Californians.

Edit: Doesn't have to be available to preorder currently just somewhere that will likely carry it and doesn't tax for ca residents.

WIth the CA tax rate for two titans I'm paying more than the cost of one waterblock in tax.

P.S. I ordered 2 blocks already from frozencpu they're awesome and no tax for CA residents.

I'm technically not in a rush because I'm waiting to see what kind of oc headroom haswell has in June. I'm on a [email protected] atm.


----------



## wermad

Impressive! Not so impressive is the price! Lucky those who can afford three or four of em


----------



## TheGovernment

I grabbed 2. Could care less about the cost, having dual 690's kind of sucked. 2 Titans will fit the bill nicely. Can't wait to see the OC reviews.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Just wish I had my money already. No way there will be any stock available by next week it looks like...


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Can someone list reputable US based esellers I could order from? I generally only order from newegg and a couple others however I'm trying to be slightly more frugal this time and order from somewhere that doesn't tax Californians.
> 
> Edit: Doesn't have to be available to preorder currently just somewhere that will likely carry it and doesn't tax for ca residents.
> 
> WIth the CA tax rate for two titans I'm paying more than the cost of one waterblock in tax.
> 
> P.S. I ordered 2 blocks already from frozencpu they're awesome and no tax for CA residents.
> 
> I'm technically not in a rush because I'm waiting to see what kind of oc headroom haswell has in June. I'm on a [email protected] atm.


I have a better idea because everybody and everything is taxed in CAlifornia. Just move out of the communist state of California.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*
> 
> I would have you know I have surround and regularly see 3GB+ usage and often see my 4GB 680 maxed


Of course you do. That's because your head isn't jammed up your... Like 'masked'. everyone that has a surround/eyefinity set up and knows what they are doing knows that 3GB at least is needed for three monitors.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Extremely tempting


Talk about boring. Now this is sexy


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*
> 
> I would have you know I have surround and regularly see 3GB+ usage and often see my 4GB 680 maxed
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do. That's because your head isn't jammed up your... Like 'masked'. everyone that has a surround/eyefinity set up and knows what they are doing knows that 3GB at least is needed for three monitors.
Click to expand...

nice way of expressing how you feel about it..


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> I have a better idea because everybody and everything is taxed in CAlifornia. *Just move out of the communist state of California*.












I know the pain it is to live and purchase from Cali. Amazon is one of the newest e-tailers to tax us Californians







.

Tiger Direct doesn't tax Cali but their prices tend to be a bit higher then others.


----------



## th3illusiveman

wow people are still at it in here...


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Talk about boring. Now this is sexy


I am watercool for life, hate noise. But I think this on-air is sexy, even the bridge is awesome:


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I am watercool for life, hate noise. But I think this on-air is sexy, even the bridge is awesome:


Is that bridge available to buy or just a show piece?


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Is anyone else disappointed by how the EK blocks look? Looks like I might be going hydro coppers for the Titans :/


Yeap.

All the wingers have done a great service here. They didn't like the circles but weren't going to buy EK blocks anyways. Now they've changed them for the worse and everyone with a matching EK system, no longer will with the new EK product releases.

The new clear blocks look great but the plain matt black blocks look boring as hell.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Is that bridge available to buy or just a show piece?


Who knows but I want one.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Who knows but I want one.


Same. We need to find if this is available for sale.


----------



## mbreslin

I don't care for the EK circles that much but in general ek blocks have been perfect for me so I would buy them if that's all they had for titan. I have the older style on my cpu/mb/cards. Hopefully they put out a non circle bridge soon so that I don't wind up with titans with plain blocks and a bridge with circles on it.

@wermad: I've used tiger direct before and yeah in most cases they overcharge. I'm looking for 999$ + free ship and no tax. Possibly a little more for the evga superclocked editions.

Edit: @Stay Puft: Sorry I have no idea about the availability of that bridge but it sure is sexy, those corsair platinums help the look as well imo.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> wow people are still at it in here...


Perhaps they haven't already made 25-30 posts in this thread repeating what a bad value Titan is like you have.


----------



## Skips

Perhaps good things will come to those who wait. I'd wait to see what the 7xx series brings to the table. If the price/performance ratio is right, it'll be worth it to run SLI. I know it's probably highly unlikely, but perhaps the price of the titan may drop off a bit as demand is met. Seems like a good card but I'm still not convinced you'd get $1000 performance that you would expect out of this card.


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zooterboy*
> 
> Only 3 short years.
> *Of course, that would be price fixing and therefore illegal.*
> It would be the greatest card ever made if it was $500. But it isn't.


and that never happens in the PC industry! never!!

and the hell is "AMD people on the defense tonight...

yes the titan is better that the 7970 ghz, is it 600 dollars better no. not even close...it's hard to see past the blinding green light though.


----------



## mbreslin

Oh have people been saying titans aren't a good value? I must have been off ordering blocks.


----------



## youra6

*Yawns* Can we have Maxwell already? Early road maps showed Maxwell debuting in 2013, now it's delayed until 2014, making the Titan possibly the fastest single card until at least 2014.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> *Yawns* Can we have Maxwell already?


All you have to do is hold your breath and then wait 10+ months for 2014.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Relax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Canada. Both Newegg.com and Amazon.com are not letting me order it from Canada. Don't tell me you thought the world was flat and stopping at the USA borders?
> 
> Newegg.ca and Amazon.ca don't have a clue what the Nvidia Titan is btw. Only the .com seems to know what a Titan is.
> 
> I just ordered 3 form 3 different places in Canada. It was really complicated for no reason. How many did you order and where?
> 
> And I have to work. Lots of patients. Can't play all day at spamming F5 at five different places just to get one.


Woah, inferiority complex there? Calm down. I'd say the majority of these cards are indeed going into the USA, though, yes, and that is where this site is based, so it's not unusual to talk about the American market as the primary one.


----------



## trendy

I expected more. The price is just way too much. Needs to be $700ish.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> All you have to do is hold your breath and then wait 10+ months for 2014.


I'm getting a Titan but otherwise challenge accepted.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I'm getting a Titan but otherwise challenge accepted.


Hehe.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> wow people are still at it in here...


lol i know right ?

This is getting silly , it doesn't matter if you can afford it or not , exclusivity and all other "premium card" crap is irrelevant too.
Titan is just a little too expensive for what it offers , if it had been $799 - $850 it would be different , still more expensive than 7970 or 680 but cheaper than 690 and that's what it should be priced.
From what i see there are few guys just trolling spewing out rolex comparisons which doesn't even make sense , this card is overpriced for what it offers plain and simple.
I had money to buy it but *i just don't like being ripped off.*


----------



## Kaldari

This card is for the epeen. Price/performance is well off the charts in the wrong direction. The only other rational market for this would be someone wanting the highest possible performance out of the single GPU so they don't have to deal with any SLI headaches. If you're already going SLI/CF, there are obviously better options for the buck by a country mile. We're not only talking performance for the price either. Anything you can run with 3-4 Titans, you could also run with 3-4 680s or 7970s.

This isn't coming from being envious either. I could buy 10 of these if I wanted. I just have absolutely zero reason to.


----------



## trn

I'm in for 1 off the 'egg; pre-ordered an Asus.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> lol i know right ?
> 
> This is getting silly , it doesn't matter if you can afford it or not , exclusivity and all other "premium card" crap is irrelevant too FOR ME .
> Titan is just a little too expensive FOR ME for what it offers , if it had been $799 - $850 it would be different FOR ME , still more expensive than 7970 or 680 but cheaper than 690 and that's what it should be priced FOR ME .
> From what i see there are few guys just trolling spewing out rolex comparisons which doesn't even make sense , this card is overpriced FOR ME for what it offers plain and simple.
> I had money to buy it but *i just don't like being ripped off.*


FYP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Talk about boring. Now this is sexy


Yeah I posted that one earlier in this thread but I`m not sure what to think. It does look a little cheap to me, but the important thing is that it does its job. I have no experience with EK


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I am watercool for life, hate noise. But I think this on-air is sexy, even the bridge is awesome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that bridge available to buy or just a show piece?
Click to expand...

I dunno but its the best looking bridge I've ever seen.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Woah, inferiority complex there?


Yeah, that's why I bought 3 Titans.







And planning to buy a 4th when back from my vacation.

How many Titans are you buying ''Tiger''?


----------



## Vengeance47

I'm a little surprised that no reviews have included compute performance comparisons in their reviews. After all, Titan's main strength is that not only does it have excellent raster performance, but also great GPGPU performance so its a little sad that that factor hasn't been considered in any of the reviews as far as I have seen.

Titan is perfect for someone like myself who wants to game at high-res and also does CAD work, since its a no compromise card. I will likely pick one up in a few months as it will allow me to max out all my games and to do my CAD work flawlessly without having to shell out for a Quadro or FirePro.

It would also be great if people factored in the compute performance into the pricing scenario. But on OCN people only care about FPS and benchmark scores so they sit there crying because the money is not worth the FPS. I'm sorry to tell you that the reason for using a GK110 in the Titan is that users get both good gaming and compute performance all in a single package and an efficient, quiet and cooling running one at that.

So suck it up princesses, Titan IS worth the money if you have the need for it (like myself who uses CAD software daily but also wants to game).


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I dunno but its the best looking bridge I've ever seen.


I really dislike how much "silver" the Titan has. Call me old fashioned but I rather much prefer a black colored card. It usually meshes well with the other components. The Titan would probably match a Lian Li case.


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vengeance47*
> 
> I'm a little surprised that no reviews have included compute performance comparisons in their reviews. After all, Titan's main strength is that not only does it have excellent raster performance, but also great GPGPU performance so its a little sad that that factor hasn't been considered in any of the reviews as far as I have seen.
> 
> Titan is perfect for someone like myself who wants to game at high-res and also does CAD work, since its a no compromise card. I will likely pick one up in a few months as it will allow me to max out all my games and to do my CAD work flawlessly without having to shell out for a Quadro or FirePro.
> 
> It would also be great if people factored in the compute performance into the pricing scenario. But on OCN people only care about FPS and benchmark scores so they sit there crying because the money is not worth the FPS. I'm sorry to tell you that the reason for using a GK110 in the Titan is that users get both good gaming and compute performance all in a single package and an efficient, quiet and cooling running one at that.
> 
> So suck it up princesses, Titan IS worth the money if you have the need for it (like myself who uses CAD software daily but also wants to game).


The 7970 has pretty good GPGPU as well for much less.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the pain it is to live and purchase from Cali. Amazon is one of the newest e-tailers to tax us Californians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Tiger Direct doesn't tax Cali but their prices tend to be a bit higher then others.


Just merge with Canada through BC. Canadians love paying high taxes too ..lol


----------



## mbreslin

Fighting about money never works since value is different for everyone. Gaming/competitive benchmarking can be expensive hobbies. To some people in other hobbies they would say we're getting off easy at only 1k$/ea.


----------



## mbreslin

Sorry for double post.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vengeance47*
> 
> I'm a little surprised that no reviews have included compute performance comparisons in their reviews.


Have you read Anand's review?

They covered compute performance before they got onto gaming benches.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vengeance47*
> 
> It would also be great if people factored in the compute performance into the pricing scenario. But on OCN people only care about FPS and benchmark scores so they sit there crying because the money is not worth the FPS. I'm sorry to tell you that the reason for using a GK110 in the Titan is that users get both good gaming and compute performance all in a single package and an efficient, quiet and cooling running one at that.


Don't worry, I had similar responses when I mentioned that I was dissapointed with the lack of compute performance in the 6xx cards. The main response was "buy a Tesla / Quadro". Like I want to shell out $4,000+ for a card just to do compute tasks on top of the $500 for a gaming card...


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Talk about boring. Now this is sexy


am i the only one who sees a fish??


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the pain it is to live and purchase from Cali. Amazon is one of the newest e-tailers to tax us Californians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Tiger Direct doesn't tax Cali but their prices tend to be a bit higher then others.


I work with alot fo California companies and they get so mad about taxes. At least Californians know enough to blame the state rather than me when I give them a bill with $10K in taxes attached to it.


----------



## looniam

i don't know if most folks complaining about the price understands the paradigm the titan opens up.

a quad SLI/ 3930K cpu with 3D surround set up and a home theater system that has a *minimum* 850 watt sub woofer cranked up to 85+ decibels.









the question is:

would a "barf bag" be a required component?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Talk about boring. Now this is sexy


Put it on the card and it will look not so good. Especially without a backplate. Since the hydrocopper card covers the entire front, I think it will look sleeker. But we'll just have to see.

As always looks are subjective, and this is coming from the guy that has EK blocks all around.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> am i the only one who sees a fish??


I see it too


----------



## KaRLiToS

Looks promising at high res. Me like this beast.

Lucky Lévesque.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vengeance47*
> 
> I'm a little surprised that no reviews have included compute performance comparisons in their reviews.


This should cover it


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> am i the only one who sees a fish??


I didn't before but I'll never not be able see it now, thanks a lot! Good thing I bought nickel/Alcatel.


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I didn't before but I'll never not be able see it now, thanks a lot! Good thing I bought nickel/Alcatel.


sorry, i thought it was blatantly obvious. i'm glad i'm not crazy though.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I dunno but its the best looking bridge I've ever seen.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I am watercool for life, hate noise. But I think this on-air is sexy, even the bridge is awesome:


Anyone know where to get this bridge?


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Anyone know where to get this bridge?


Isn't coming out, same thing as when they showed the GTX 690 sli bridge.


----------



## mbreslin

That bridge is probably just a one off/mock up if it wasn't it seems to me vega would have tried to pimp it to us already.


----------



## Phishy714

Any word on the EVGA hydrocopper card's release date?

(Also, am I the only one that calls them "eev-gaah" and not just spell out the name?)


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Isn't coming out, same thing as when they showed the GTX 690 sli bridge.


Well seeing as we have a nice close up shot of it, i'm sure there's bound to be some folks on this site or others like it that have great crafting skills and could build a few for the Titan community.


----------



## yesitsmario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I grabbed 2. Could care less about the cost, having dual 690's kind of sucked. 2 Titans will fit the bill nicely. Can't wait to see the OC reviews.


Nvidia loves consumers like you


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> am i the only one who sees a fish??
> 
> 
> 
> I see it too
Click to expand...

So it's a religious block?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Titan specs with photogallery

http://t.tatianastomatobase.com/wiki/Titan


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> am i the only one who sees a fish??


It's even got a little eye and mouth if you look on the left side lol


----------



## FlyingSolo

Damn in the uk the gtx titan is $1,280 and in uk pounds around £839 that's more then a gtx 690 i thought it was gonna be a bit cheaper then gtx 690 since the gtx 690 cost around £750


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Originally Posted by RobotDevil666
> 
> lol i know right ?
> 
> This is getting silly , it doesn't matter if you can afford it or not , exclusivity and all other "premium card" crap is irrelevant too FOR ME .
> Titan is just a little too expensive FOR ME for what it offers , if it had been $799 - $850 it would be different FOR ME , still more expensive than 7970 or 680 but cheaper than 690 and that's what it should be priced FOR ME .
> From what i see there are few guys just trolling spewing out rolex comparisons which doesn't even make sense , this card is overpriced FOR ME for what it offers plain and simple.
> I had money to buy it but i just don't like being ripped off.
> 
> 
> 
> You can put FOR ME another 10000000000 times there kiddo , it won't change facts.
> People are free to buy it or not just as they are free to like the price or not like it , but that won't change the fact that this card is overpriced for what it offers , the numbers are there black on white , if you choose to ignore it it's your choice.
Click to expand...


----------



## CaptainChaos

I dont understand this notion, that because it's expensive, and people are still willing to buy it, it can't be considered over priced for what it actually is. For certain situation, I'm sure Titan makes perfect sense, I don't think that changes the fact that for most situations it's overpriced. Specifically when there are alternatives like the 690.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Damn in the uk the gtx titan is $1,280 and in uk pounds around £839 that's more then a gtx 690 i thought it was gonna be a bit cheaper then gtx 690 since the gtx 690 cost around £750


Indeed, it does cost more than the GTX690 here.

Although to me the Titan isn't worth it unless your buying at least 2 of them. And that's some extreme £££ for any single GPU.....

I've also been seeing many people on this forum convinced that the Titan will reign over the upcoming GTX780. I wouldn't put to much belief in this, it's highly likely it will be up there with the Titan but with a smaller frame buffer and a cheaper construction. Nothing is set in stone and as of late Nvidia have been very unpredictable....

For all we know there maybe a GTX Titan refresh in the 700 Series. You heard it here first.....


----------



## CallsignVega

This might be a long winded post, but some of these reviews of surround resolutions are all over the place. Since I am interested in Titan's SLI performance in multi-monitor, I will be focusing on those charts. I've hardly ever seen multi-GPU scaling as bad as in some of these reviews, either with AMD or NVIDIA. Trying to see if it is a driver issue, CPU limiting or what.

This is the aggregate results of Techpower:










Something definitely seems off there. Not only with the poor Titan scaling, but also poor 7970 scaling. Titan 2-way only 50% faster than a single, and 3-way only 68% faster than a single? Surely you jest! The 7970 didn't far any better, so unless drivers on both camps are awry, I don't know if I could trust these results. One quote from the beginning of the article says "so we set up a new Intel Core i7 "Sandy Bridge-E" test-bed running an Intel X79 chipset motherboard, which gives each of the three cards a PCI-Express x16 connection of its own." Which isn't true, so not sure if these guys fully know what they are doing. Not to mention their test bed was only a 3820 at 4.3 GHz.

Metro 2033 has always scaled really well in both camps so I checked that:










While much better than their aggregate chart, it still only falls into the 70-80% scaling range.

And then this test giving really poor scaling of Metro2033:










Scratching my head on this one too:










This is an interesting graph showing Titan 55% faster than a 7970GE:










Versus this test where the stock Titan is only showing a 22% advantage over the Matrix 7970 in BF3:










Hard forums apples to apples comparisons I think are pretty trustworthy and all come in the 30-40% faster than 680 numbers:


























Here on a single 1600P the Titan comes in above the 680 and 7970 at about 47%:










Somewhat disappointing numbers in surround IMO for such a premium card that has wonderful stats on paper. Is it poor Titan drivers versus mature 680 and 7970 drivers? Only time will tell.

One really good aspect of Titan is it is pulling in some really good frame-time numbers:



















That could be worth it's weight in gold versus sheer FPS numbers. I am glad to see reviewers including frame time numbers more and more. If you have 120 FPS, but it's not smooth, it doesn't matter. I would agree with many of the reviewers that this is a $799 card with a $200 "exclusivity" tax. I could definitely see this card coming down to the original speculated $899 price within a month or two when cards start to sit on the shelves after all of us 1%'ers get their card(s). I'll do some properly over-clocked system tests when my Titan's come in versus the 680 Classifieds on my 3x portrait 2D Lightboost display setup that is under construction and post the results.

PS: if anyone quotes this post please use proper etiquette and snip the images to prevent spam.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Indeed, it does cost more than the GTX690 here.
> 
> Although to me the Titan isn't worth it unless your buying at least 2 of them. And that's some extreme £££ for any single GPU.....
> 
> I've also been seeing many people on this forum convinced that the Titan will reign over the upcoming GTX780. I wouldn't put to much belief in this, it's highly likely it will be up there with the Titan but with a smaller frame buffer and a cheaper construction. Nothing is set in stone and as of late Nvidia have been very unpredictable....
> 
> *For all we know there maybe a GTX Titan refresh in the 700 Series.* You heard it here first.....


I hinted at this 9 hours ago.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Only IF it was out right now, not 9 months from now.
> 
> What makes you think NVIDIA won't make another GK110 variant, with crippled compute, 3GB RAM for $500?
> 
> Like I said before, people looking at the Titan STRICTLY from a gaming perspective, are looking at it wrong. This is OCN afterall, so I'm not surprised.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Alright so I wouldn't recommend pre-ordering from NCIX. I ordered my first two from there, and just received an email telling me to expect them in early March, with more details the first week of March.

My other two were ordered from Newegg, and they only state the 'release date' of the 28th, which means they can start shipping them then, chronologically.

This is a horrible wait. I can't believe I might be looking at March 8th or later for my NCIX cards...

I paid for overnight shipping on all 4 cards, so I'll probably be one of the first to get them, but I'm thinking about adding another 2 pre-orders from newegg or amazon if I hear any news of a sooner shipment on their end, and then just cancel the NCIX order.


----------



## Vonnis

I think it's too early to properly judge multi-GPU scaling on Titan. The drivers are brand new, I don't think what we're seeing now is indicative of the performance/scaling we'll see in a month or two.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Alright so I wouldn't recommend pre-ordering from NCIX. I ordered my first two from there, and just received an email telling me to expect them in early March, with more details the first week of March.
> 
> My other two were ordered from Newegg, and they only state the 'release date' of the 28th, which means they can start shipping them then, chronologically.
> 
> This is a horrible wait. I can't believe I might be looking at March 8th or later for my NCIX cards...
> 
> I paid for overnight shipping on all 4 cards, so I'll probably be one of the first to get them, but I'm thinking about adding another 2 pre-orders from newegg or amazon if I hear any news of a sooner shipment on their end, and then just cancel the NCIX order.


Metal will you run the 4 Titans with just the single 1440P monitor? Hopefully it's an overclocked one to use all that horsepower.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hell I could wait til March 8th to get these cards if I can still preorder next week when I get my money...


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Metal will you run the 4 Titans with just the single 1440P monitor? Hopefully it's an overclocked one to use all that horsepower.


I'm ideally looking to purchase one of the new $5,000 30" 4k monitors set to be available soon, which should put me about where I need to be GPU usage wise. But yea, there at first I'm sure I"ll be wasting a ton of power, except in intensive benchmarks, but it'll take some time for me to get them all covered in waterblocks and whatnot anyway... plus I'm thinking about trying phase on my 3930k since they're getting cheaper to replace and IVY-E is drawing closer. I'm just excited to own such an engineering marvel. If anything just for the raw compute ability available to me.

I don't do much encoding with GPUs, mostly just hashing (which doesn't favor Nvidia, or hasn't as of late), but I'll bet encoding with these 4 GPUs would really be quick eh?

I haven't even read many benchmarks besides the images posted here, and I'll most likely do alot of testing with 1 GPU at a time at first just to find the best overclocker and compete with the flood of users here that will be getting Titans, but at least I'll have a bit better odds, lol.


----------



## IlIfadeIlI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> For all we know there maybe a GTX Titan refresh in the 700 Series. You heard it here first.....


Not much they can do...they are just selling the tesla gpus that just didn't make the cut.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hell I could wait til March 8th to get these cards if I can still preorder next week when I get my money...


I really think you'll be fine. There aren't a whole lot of people willing to drop 1k per GPU to upgrade their current setup, and judging by the competition from even a GTX 660 Ti SLI setup vs 1 Titan, you're only gaining longevity VRAM wise and a micro stutter reduction. I just don't think too many people will actually drop the $$ that didn't already have $$ waiting to blow on them right away like I did.

Then again, maybe I've underestimated the amount of PR Nvidia has put into this release. I still think Nvidia should've learned from prior mistakes, and they've got a sufficient quantity for those like yourself that weren't ready for such a quick release.

Not only that, but I bet there will be SOME that will be tossing them back up on Ebay to make a buck as well. Not that I suggest paying inflated prices over waiting, but it's something I was forced to do with the 680 release because I didn't have the funds ready to go to order 3 or 4 right away. Ended up paying $50 more per GPU.


----------



## EliteReplay

What i do like about this reviews is the fact that Nvidia fanboys will now understand why we say AMD GPU are better... in almost all reviews, we can see HD7970 leading benchmarks vs GTX680.... same with HD7950 but not much.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> I really think you'll be fine. There aren't a whole lot of people willing to drop 1k per GPU to upgrade their current setup, and judging by the competition from even a GTX 660 Ti SLI setup vs 1 Titan, you're only gaining longevity VRAM wise and a micro stutter reduction. I just don't think too many people will actually drop the $$ that didn't already have $$ waiting to blow on them right away like I did.
> 
> Then again, maybe I've underestimated the amount of PR Nvidia has put into this release. I still think Nvidia should've learned from prior mistakes, and they've got a sufficient quantity for those like yourself that weren't ready for such a quick release.
> 
> Not only that, but I bet there will be SOME that will be tossing them back up on Ebay to make a buck as well. Not that I suggest paying inflated prices over waiting, but it's something I was forced to do with the 680 release because I didn't have the funds ready to go to order 3 or 4 right away. Ended up paying $50 more per GPU.


Honestly don't think they will sell out that quickly. They aren't exactly getting a positive reaction from people and the only people I see wanting them are the people that were going to buy them regardless of performance.


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> What i do like about this reviews is the fact that Nvidia fanboys will now understand why we say AMD GPU are better... in almost all reviews, we can see HD7970 leading benchmarks vs GTX680.... same with HD7950 but not much.


Yes, I can see why you thought that was relevant to post in a Titan reviews thread.

And by "can see", I of course mean "haven't the slightest clue".


----------



## Fan o' water

Too bad AMD's cpu design's can't be as good as ATI's gpu designs. We'd all be better off.

$1k for a gpu is just too much. Hopefully the trickle down products are more wallet friendly.


----------



## Stay Puft

Newegg now says 2/28 for preorder on the Titans

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121724&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> What i do like about this reviews is the fact that Nvidia fanboys will now understand why we say AMD GPU are better... in almost all reviews, we can see HD7970 leading benchmarks vs GTX680.... same with HD7950 but not much.


Uh-huh....







. Yeah, sure is better... /sarcasm:


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Newegg now says 2/28 for preorder on the Titans
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121724&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=


/drool.... want... n-n-now....







.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> What i do like about this reviews is the fact that Nvidia fanboys will now understand why we say AMD GPU are better... in almost all reviews, we can see HD7970 leading benchmarks vs GTX680.... same with HD7950 but not much.


To bad Titan destroys them both and until AMD releases a single GPU that performs the same your argument really means nothing. NVIDIA has retaken the crown for performance, by a rather long shot. The 7970s and 7950s also have something called bad frame times which cause them to look better than they really are... but i'm sure you'll deny it exists.


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Uh-huh....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yeah, sure is better... /sarcasm:


Burst out laughing when I saw that pic. It's like Heinz had an accident all over my monitor.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> What i do like about this reviews is the fact that Nvidia fanboys will now understand why we say AMD GPU are better... in almost all reviews, we can see HD7970 leading benchmarks vs GTX680.... same with HD7950 but not much.


Oh jesus get over it already. Titan > All of Amd


----------



## brasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> /drool.... want... n-n-now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


My vendor's telling me Monday delivery... Doubt that will materialise :\


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> What i do like about this reviews is the fact that Nvidia fanboys will now understand why we say AMD GPU are better... in almost all reviews, we can see HD7970 leading benchmarks vs GTX680.... same with HD7950 but not much.


I noticed that too.

But now the argument about frame latencies has been invented.

I wonder what will these people come up with next.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> I'm ideally looking to purchase one of the new $5,000 30" 4k monitors set to be available soon, which should put me about where I need to be GPU usage wise. But yea, there at first I'm sure I"ll be wasting a ton of power, except in intensive benchmarks, but it'll take some time for me to get them all covered in waterblocks and whatnot anyway... plus I'm thinking about trying phase on my 3930k since they're getting cheaper to replace and IVY-E is drawing closer. I'm just excited to own such an engineering marvel. If anything just for the raw compute ability available to me.
> 
> I don't do much encoding with GPUs, mostly just hashing (which doesn't favor Nvidia, or hasn't as of late), but I'll bet encoding with these 4 GPUs would really be quick eh?
> 
> I haven't even read many benchmarks besides the images posted here, and I'll most likely do alot of testing with 1 GPU at a time at first just to find the best overclocker and compete with the flood of users here that will be getting Titans, but at least I'll have a bit better odds, lol.


Actually 4K shouldn't be too bad. Since they are all 60 Hz monitors, all you need is 60 FPS min and they are about the same demand as two 30" 2560x1600 monitors. Just slightly over 8-mega pixel.

New word is that the Sharp 32" IGZO 4K will have a street price of ~$4200.

http://ad.impress.co.jp/special/sharp1212/


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> To bad Titan destroys them both and until AMD releases a single GPU that performs the same your argument really means nothing. *NVIDIA has retaken the crown for performance, by a rather long shot*. The 7970s and 7950s also have something called bad frame times which cause them to look better than they really are... but i'm sure you'll deny it exists.


That crown means sod all if only a few people can actually afford the Titan. They got the performance crown by going completely over the top of what most enthusiasts are willing to pay. I wouldn't call a $1000 GPU a victory would you? I sure wouldn't...lol

Regarding the 680 vs 7970 debate, i personally have significant performance gains with a 7970 than what any of my 680's could do.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> I noticed that too.
> 
> But now the argument about frame latencies has been invented.
> 
> I wonder what will these people come up with next.


Frame latency has been known about for years, it just that very few consumers have ever heard about it. I've been mentioning on these forums for years, and glad people are finally taking notice to it. It's just as important as sheer FPS in my eyes and many professional sites don't measure it because it's much more work to record it and then get "real" FPS. It turns a simple "run this, record, repeat" task into a bunch of calculations.

You can deny it all you want, but it definitely exists and I expect any reputable sites to start recording it if they want their reviews taken seriously... if you don't believe it then go by sheer FPS and buy the card that gets the best in that regard. It's your money, no one is trying to stop you. However, it's like saying input lag on monitors doesn't exist. 7 years ago, everyone believed that and no monitor reviews recorded it. Now if you claim that people will think your crazy.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> That crown means sod all if only a few people can actually afford the Titan. They got the performance crown by going completely over the top of what most enthusiasts are willing to pay. I wouldn't call a $1000 GPU a victory would you? I sure wouldn't...lol
> 
> Regarding the 680 vs 7970 debate, i personally have significant performance gains with a 7970 than what any of my 680's could do.


A performance crown is a performance crown in my opinion. Just because it's out of most peoples price range does not change the fact it is still the best on the market. You don't buy a $50,000 car and then go around claiming it's the best car in the world because it was the best you could afford. Just like buying expensive cars, your performance/price ratio becomes absolute garbage the higher up you go...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Actually 4K shouldn't be too bad. Since they are all 60 Hz monitors, all you need is 60 FPS min and they are about the same demand as two 30" 2560x1600 monitors. Just slightly over 8-mega pixel.
> 
> New word is that the Sharp 32" IGZO 4K will have a street price of ~$4200.
> 
> http://ad.impress.co.jp/special/sharp1212/


Is there really a reason for 4k across 32 inches? It would look the same as a 30" 1600p in my opinion, not to mention text would be so small and UI in some games would be incredibly small.

I have my doubts with those monitors. I think you will need about 36 inches or so to make text/UI a reasonable size.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> I noticed that too.
> 
> But now the argument about frame latencies has been invented.
> 
> I wonder what will these people come up with next.


Invented?

The fact that people actually experience it and that experience has been verified by testing by multiple sources means you just lost any and all credibility you ever had.


----------



## Swift Castiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Invented?
> 
> The fact that people actually experience it and that experience has been verified by testing by multiple sources means you just lost any and all credibility you ever had.


Would you mind pointing me to a few articles which explain frame latency more thoroughly? Or is it (in simpler terms), micro stutter? Thanks!


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Invented?
> 
> The fact that people actually experience it and that experience has been verified by testing by multiple sources means you just lost any and all credibility you ever had.


and it only became an "issue" when amd had the performance crown.


----------



## TheGovernment

I do have to laugh at the guys whining about the price. If you don't want to pay it, don't buy it....seems pretty simple to me. If someone like me wants to grab a few? so what... Whether or not you think we are overpaying is irrelevant. We have to money to get them, most of us who are getting them don't seem to mind, so why should you?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> and it only became an "issue" when amd had the performance crown.


No it's been an issue for years on both NVIDIA and AMD. Don't try to turn this into a fanboy debate, this really has nothing to do with AMD vs NVIDIA.

Just because it's not working in your "favor" this time around doesn't mean you have to claim things don't exist. You should be happy NVIDIA released a faster card, with very good frame times. It's a technology improvement and that's good for *everyone*. It ensures advancements are still being made, and everyone will benefit from it soon or later.

I will never understand brand loyally. They do nothing for you but take your money, their #1 goal is to profit. The only reason some companies focus more on customer service is because that translates to more money in the long run.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> so why should you?



trollin
jelly


----------



## Mals

In regards to single-GPU vs SLI... I am currently running SLI'd 670's and have yet to really experience this "Microstuttering" issue that people talk about. On BF3, BL2, Batman, Diablo, really all kinds of games.. I am yet to encounter an issue. I am SUPER sensitive to poor framerates, as soon as my FPS drop in a game I notice it.

I have a 120hz 1080p TN-panel monitor.

Here's my question: If I were to spend that much more money to move to a Titan, is this "frame delay" going to make up for the loss of raw GPU power I am giving up? I don't need the extra 4gb of Vram, I game at 1080p.

I get steadily 100+ FPS ALWAYS on BF3 and see very little...graphical issues, with my gameplay. It looks smooth all the time.

Maybe I should try disabling SLI, seeing how one 670 runs BF3, and see if I can perceive a difference in lower frames but "more consistent" frame delay.

Thoughts?


----------



## Swift Castiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I will never understand brand loyally. They do nothing for you but take your money, their #1 goal is to profit. The only reason some companies focus more on customer service is because that translates to more money in the long run.


I completely agree. Buy whatever suits your purposes, or is the most beneficial for your needs. Not because it's by this company, or by that company.

As to my previous post, are there any articles you can link to of frame latency? Would like to learn more about it.


----------



## Master__Shake

ill stick with what i said, no one said anything official about it until recently, fraps has been around quite some time. no one looked at it in thr 480/580 days?? or was it a non issue.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> 
> trollin
> jelly


Well, very true on that







But it just never ends, everyones whining blah blah blah. I guess if they have nothing better to do lol


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> and it only became an "issue" when amd had the performance crown.


Yes this is my point. lol!


----------



## jomama22

The biggest problem with frame times is that it is hard to decipher "good" from "bad" without seeing it.

What's presented in the frame graph you put up (which is 8 drivers behind what is current) is not a good representation of what you actually see.

With my 3 7970 lightnings, there is no micro stutter to speak of in bf3. And if that graph is accurate then apparently its OK to have latency of 1-30ms.

Maybe having a 120hz monitor helps, I don't know or believe so, but to say it is a bit overblown is an understatement.

What was posted by tr with sky rim is a better representation of what frame lagging actually causes and how bad it has to be to spot it.

In one driver update by amd, the stuttering vanished from borderland 2 and skyrim *without any loss in fps*. This goes to show that there is no "stat padding" done by amd, just a clear problem with implementation.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> In regards to single-GPU vs SLI... I am currently running SLI'd 670's and have yet to really experience this "Microstuttering" issue that people talk about. On BF3, BL2, Batman, Diablo, really all kinds of games.. I am yet to encounter an issue. I am SUPER sensitive to poor framerates, as soon as my FPS drop in a game I notice it.
> 
> I have a 120hz 1080p TN-panel monitor.
> 
> Here's my question: If I were to spend that much more money to move to a Titan, is this "frame delay" going to make up for the loss of raw GPU power I am giving up? I don't need the extra 4gb of Vram, I game at 1080p.
> 
> I get steadily 100+ FPS ALWAYS on BF3 and see very little...graphical issues, with my gameplay. It looks smooth all the time.
> 
> Maybe I should try disabling SLI, seeing how one 670 runs BF3, and see if I can perceive a difference in lower frames but "more consistent" frame delay.
> 
> Thoughts?


If you have 120hz monitor and are consitently getting above 60FPS, you most likely won't notice frame time difference on either setup. It really doesn't become noticeable until sub-60FPS or so. I would keep your current 670 setup until you start seeing under 60FPS.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swift Castiel*
> 
> As to my previous post, are there any articles you can link to of frame latency? Would like to learn more about it.


lmgtfy ... http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gaming-processor-frame-rate-performance,3427-2.html


----------



## Swift Castiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> lmgtfy ... http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gaming-processor-frame-rate-performance,3427-2.html


I did google it ... For some reason it didn't throw up a Tom's Hardware article. Thanks though o.o


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swift Castiel*
> 
> Would you mind pointing me to a few articles which explain frame latency more thoroughly? Or is it (in simpler terms), micro stutter? Thanks!


http://techreport.com/review/21516/inside-the-second-a-new-look-at-game-benchmarking
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> and it only became an "issue" when amd had the performance crown.


Please stop with the BS. Techreport has been testing frametimes long before the 7900 series arrived.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> and it only became an "issue" when amd had the performance crown.
> 
> 
> 
> No it's been an issue for years on both NVIDIA and AMD. Don't try to turn this into a fanboy debate, this really has nothing to do with AMD vs NVIDIA.
> 
> Just because it's not working in your "favor" this time around doesn't mean you have to claim things don't exist. You should be happy NVIDIA released a faster card, with very good frame times. It's a technology improvement and that's good for *everyone*. It ensures advancements are still being made, and everyone will benefit from it soon or later.
> 
> I will never understand brand loyally. They do nothing for you but take your money, their #1 goal is to profit. The only reason some companies focus more on customer service is because that translates to more money in the long run.
Click to expand...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> In regards to single-GPU vs SLI... I am currently running SLI'd 670's and have yet to really experience this "Microstuttering" issue that people talk about. On BF3, BL2, Batman, Diablo, really all kinds of games.. I am yet to encounter an issue. I am SUPER sensitive to poor framerates, as soon as my FPS drop in a game I notice it.
> 
> I have a 120hz 1080p TN-panel monitor.
> 
> Here's my question: If I were to spend that much more money to move to a Titan, is this "frame delay" going to make up for the loss of raw GPU power I am giving up? I don't need the extra 4gb of Vram, I game at 1080p.
> 
> I get steadily 100+ FPS ALWAYS on BF3 and see very little...graphical issues, with my gameplay. It looks smooth all the time.
> 
> Maybe I should try disabling SLI, seeing how one 670 runs BF3, and see if I can perceive a difference in lower frames but "more consistent" frame delay.
> 
> Thoughts?


same boat as you...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> ill stick with what i said, no one said anything official about it until recently, fraps has been around quite some time. no one looked at it in thr 480/580 days?? or was it a non issue.


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> http://techreport.com/review/21516/inside-the-second-a-new-look-at-game-benchmarking
> Please stop with the BS. Techreport has been testing frametimes long before the 7900 series arrived.


ya 1.4 years is a long time...


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I do have to laugh at the guys whining about the price. If you don't want to pay it, don't buy it....seems pretty simple to me. If someone like me wants to grab a few? so what... Whether or not you think we are overpaying is irrelevant. We have to money to get them, most of us who are getting them don't seem to mind, so why should you?


Right and I'll laugh at the guys that pay that much, the Card should of been more like $800 and even that's a lot considering the card will mostlikely be trumped in less than a year.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swift Castiel*
> 
> I completely agree. Buy whatever suits your purposes, or is the most beneficial for your needs. Not because it's by this company, or by that company.
> 
> As to my previous post, are there any articles you can link to of frame latency? Would like to learn more about it.


http://techreport.com/review/24381/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-reviewed
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/59785-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-6gb-performance-review.html

Both test frame time latencies and explain what they are to some degree. I love the conclusion on techreport, showing a single Titan actually has a better price/performance ratio than 2x 7970 GHz CFs and 2x GTX 680s after you calculation in frame delays. I'm not sure there's many articles that focus just on frame time... companies are just now starting to record it due to consumer demand.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I do have to laugh at the guys whining about the price. If you don't want to pay it, don't buy it....seems pretty simple to me. If someone like me wants to grab a few? so what... Whether or not you think we are overpaying is irrelevant. We have to money to get them, most of us who are getting them don't seem to mind, so why should you?


Lots of jealous folks me thinks...

Personally if you have the money sure get the Titan, but don't unless your using a resolution that needs it. I don't have any issues with people getting them, i don't think many people do. If your Levesque or CallSignVega it makes sense for them due to the resolutions they'll be using (plus their performance junkies lol). But there are many that are buying multiple Titans that really have no need to....and some using single 1080p displays.

For me there's a limit on how much i'll spend on GPU's, seeing 2x Titans cost as much as my previous 4x GTX680's leaves me in a cold sweat lol


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Actually 4K shouldn't be too bad. Since they are all 60 Hz monitors, all you need is 60 FPS min and they are about the same demand as two 30" 2560x1600 monitors. Just slightly over 8-mega pixel.
> 
> New word is that the Sharp 32" IGZO 4K will have a street price of ~$4200.
> 
> http://ad.impress.co.jp/special/sharp1212/


Hopefully the Titans will be able to overclock the Sharp to 80 or even 90Hz.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Im just saying that is possible...
> 
> 
> 
> Well if it is then that example sure doesn't prove it. The only time AMD has made a performance jump of over 30% on the same process was with the 4870 and that was because the 3870 was just a die shrinked 2900XT.
Click to expand...

I feel like this is comparing apples to oranges. Its not like Nvidia took the 680 Die and bumped up the performance by over 30% by optimizing and refining. This is a completely different die which has 75 % more cuda cores. It damn well better have 30+% better performance. Honestly anything less than 50% increase is disappointing with that much larger of a chip.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> ya 1.4 years is a long time...


And yet they never said a word about frame times being bad until 12.11 showed up.

Geeze, they must be really biased to mention something while actually providing proof of it existing!


----------



## xoleras

Apparently SLI has less microstutter than a single GPU 680 or Titan:





The answer is clear. If you don't want microstutter, you better get SLI 680s. Avoid single GPUs including the Titan at all costs because they have more MS than the 690.


----------



## Biorganic




----------



## Foolsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Hopefully the Titans will be able to overclock the Sharp to 80 or even 90fps.


:facepalm:


----------



## carlhil2

I am a loooong time lurker on this board as i am on others. i started becoming interested in gaming pc's in 2005. by visiting various forums over the past 8 years, it is how i learned to build my first pc after wasting money on my first i7 920 pc, made by Dell. anyways, i learned a lesson, if you want something done right, do it yourself. my first GPU that i bought was the ATI 4850. from there, 5850. then, the GTX 260/216, next up, the 470, 480, then, the 580. i needed more power, so, i bought the 680. i really couldn't get a feel for that card, so, i went SLI by selling my 680 and went with another 580. now comes the Titan. even though i have just a 1440p monitor, i became very interested in this card. i was hoping on a $700.00-$900.00 price for the Titan, damn, $1000.00. ok, fine, i want the card, hell, i will buy it. i work hard for my money and should be able to spend it on whatever i wish. so, this is where i have a problem, why are so many people,who love the tech of gaming rigs like myself, calling people out of their names because they choose to spend $1000.00 on something that they will use every day? i also use apps like Photoshop, Sonar X2, Reason, Adobe After Effects, etc. so i will get full use of this card. i just can't understand the hate being spewed because some are upset that the card that they were waiting for is out of some peoples price range. i may not know much, but i do know that my "old" trusty i7 2600k will help push this card to crazy frame rates once the drivers mature for the Titan. maybe it's just me, but, i will NEVER question how someone chose to spend THEIR money. at the end of the day, for the owners of 680's to throw stones, don't you guys realize that you overspent on YOUR card? the ONLY ones who are getting their true money worth out of the big dogs are the 7970 owners, well done Team Red! [PS, i paint houses for a living, so, i am not well off by any means]


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Apparently SLI has less microstutter than a single GPU 680 or Titan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is clear. If you don't want microstutter, you better get SLI 680s. Avoid single GPUs including the Titan at all costs because they have more MS than the 690.


You can't just compare one game though, look at Techreport review that has an overview and takes into factor all of the games they tested. We don't use 1 game to get the overall performance of GPU, so you can't really use one game for microstuttering.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> The answer is clear. If you don't want microstutter, you better get SLI 680s. Avoid single GPUs including the Titan at all costs because they have more MS than the 690.


Way to pull one game out of context and make a blanket (if sarcastic) statement. 6/10


----------



## xoleras

Yeah every website testing microstutter is showing that SLI has better microstutter results than single GPU.



If anyone cares to explain this nonsense, do it.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Right and I'll laugh at the guys that pay that much, the Card should of been more like $800 and even that's a lot considering the card will mostlikely be trumped in less than a year.


Aren't you the same guy who keeps wanting to talk about his car hobby on every Titan forum thread?
Please find another hobby


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Way to pull one game out of context and make a blanket (if sarcastic) statement. 6/10


Oh if you say so. Nearly every single benchmark at tomshardware shows better microstutter on a 690 than the 680. Look at all of the frametime results at tomshardware and techreport. One thing becomes clear: the 690 consistently has better microstutter results than the Titan.

I'm being facetious but the results make no sense. I'm anxiously awaiting for someone to tell me how the F*** sli has less microstutter than a single GPU.

This is what frametime results are telling us. SLI has less microstutter. Does that make sense? Absolutely not. But i'm just reading the results, go ahead and look for yourself at tomshardware.

Every. Single. Frametime. has less microstutter on a dual GPU 690. You guys told me that Titan has less microstutter, what gives?


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Yeah every website testing microstutter is showing that SLI has better microstutter results than single GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone cares to explain this nonsense, do it.


leprechauns...or maybe its not as accurate as once thought.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Apparently SLI has less microstutter than a single GPU 680 or Titan:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is clear. If you don't want microstutter, you better get SLI 680s. Avoid single GPUs including the Titan at all costs because they have more MS than the 690.


Thats not SLI'd 680's, that is a 690 and there is a large difference. They have special technology to keep that(microstutter) very low..
Quote:


> Kepler introduces hardware based frame rate metering, a technology that helps to minimize stuttering. In SLI mode, two GPUs share the workload by operating on successive frames; one GPU works on the current frame while the other GPU works on the next frame. But because the workload of each frame is different, the two GPUs will complete their frames at different times. Sending the frames to the monitor at varying intervals can result in perceived stuttering.


http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/article-keynote
And what Murlocke said as well.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> leprechauns...or maybe its not as accurate as once thought.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> leprechauns...or maybe its not as accurate as once thought.


I just spent my time reading 20 pages of how frame times were the ultimate benchmarking method.

And now we find out that the 690 and 680 sli has better frametimes and less microstutter than the almighty Titan. Good stuff.


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Thats not SLI'd 680's, that is a 690 and there is a large difference. *They have special technology to keep that(microstutter) very low..*
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/article-keynote
> And what Murlocke said as well.


i.e leprechauns.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Thats not SLI'd 680's, that is a 690 and there is a large difference. They have special technology to keep that(microstutter) very low..
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/article-keynote
> And what Murlocke said as well.


Oh okay. So anyone that suggested Titan over SLI 680s was completely wrong, because 680 SLI has less microstutter. Nice.


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I just spent my time reading 20 pages of how frame times were the ultimate benchmarking method.
> 
> And now we find out that the 690 and 680 sli has better frametimes and less microstutter than the almighty Titan. Good stuff.


facetious?? if not you should be as happy as a pig in mud with the best 2 gpus available.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> facetious?? if not you should be as happy as a pig in mud with the best 2 gpus available.


Yeah. Thank goodness I didn't make the mistake of downgrading from 680 lightning SLI, because the Titan has more microstutter. And the 690 also has less microstutter if these frametime results are to be believed, take home message here is that single GPUs suck for microstutter. SLI doesn't. Crisis averted.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Oh okay. So anyone that suggested Titan over SLI 680s was completely wrong, because 680 SLI has less microstutter. Nice.


Did you even read what I wrote? Clearly not due to how fast you replied. A 690, as all of the links you provided, is VERY different from 2 680's.
How about you read it this time?
Quote:


> Kepler introduces hardware based frame rate metering, a technology that helps to minimize stuttering. In SLI mode, two GPUs share the workload by operating on successive frames; one GPU works on the current frame while the other GPU works on the next frame. But because the workload of each frame is different, the two GPUs will complete their frames at different times. Sending the frames to the monitor at varying intervals can result in perceived stuttering.
> 
> The GeForce GTX 690 features a metering mechanism (similar to a traffic meter for a freeway entrance) to regulate the flow of frames. By monitoring and smoothing out any disparities in how frames are issued to the monitor, frame rates feel smoother and more consistent.


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Yeah. Thank goodness I didn't make the mistake of downgrading from 680 lightning SLI, because the Titan has more microstutter. Crisis averted.


but think of all the money you'd save not wasting it on electricity and downgrading your psu.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Oh okay. So anyone that suggested Titan over SLI 680s was completely wrong, because 680 SLI has less microstutter. Nice.


Not 680 SLI, GTX 690. There's a difference.

If you really want to get riled up, go look at the PCPer page on it in their Titan review. The one that shows how many basically useless frames CFX throws up.



http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-TITAN-Performance-Review-and-Frame-Rating-Update/Frame-Rat


----------



## malmental

this thread closed yet.?


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Did you even read what I wrote? Clearly not due to how fast you replied. A 690, as all of the links you provided, is VERY different from 2 680's.
> How about you read it this time?


I will prove you wrong. There are microstutter frametime tests that show 680 sli and 690 to be virtually identical frametime wise. So according to frametimes, SLI is consistently always better than single GPU in terms of microstutter.

Does that make sense? Hell no, but that's what frametimes are telling us. I will look for these, and in the meantime perhaps you can explain that.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I will prove you wrong. There are microstutter frametime tests that show 680 sli and 690 to be virtually identical frametime wise. So according to frametimes, SLI is consistently always better than single GPU in terms of microstutter.
> 
> Does that make sense? Hell no, but that's what frametimes are telling us. I will look for these, and in the meantime perhaps you can explain that.


The first paragraph applies to all Kepler cards, while the second only the 690. Explained. I suppose this said feature works so well it is able to do better then a single card lacking this feature. But thread is derailing..


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> The first paragraph applies to all Kepler cards, while the second only the 690. Explained. I suppose this said feature works so well it is able to do better then a single card lacking this feature. But thread is derailing..


Either frametimes are worthless as a performance metric or SLI always has less microstutter than a single nvidia card.

Take your pick, it can't be both.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I will prove you wrong. There are microstutter frametime tests that show 680 sli and 690 to be virtually identical frametime wise. So according to frametimes, SLI is consistently always better than single GPU in terms of microstutter.
> 
> Does that make sense? Hell no, but that's what frametimes are telling us. I will look for these, and in the meantime perhaps you can explain that.


How about this, and this is just a guess. With a single card you are throwing the frame up as soon as it is done, and if there is a problem with the frame you might have a few long frames in the mix (which you see in the charts). With SLI, if you are monitoring the frame completion times and rates, you can balance those frame times between the two cards - so instead of a short and a long frame, you get two medium-timed frames, which reduces the stutter. But you'd have to be monitoring that in the hardware and making those changes right before you send the data to the monitor, which is what Nvidia claims to be doing, and which PCPer's capture card testing seems to show.

Seriously, go read the PCPer page, it's very interesting.
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-TITAN-Performance-Review-and-Frame-Rating-Update/Frame-Rat


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> this thread closed yet.?


Why? Just some debates going on.. no one is being rude or anything.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> In regards to single-GPU vs SLI... I am currently running SLI'd 670's and have yet to really experience this "Microstuttering" issue that people talk about. On BF3, BL2, Batman, Diablo, really all kinds of games.. I am yet to encounter an issue. I am SUPER sensitive to poor framerates, as soon as my FPS drop in a game I notice it.
> 
> I have a 120hz 1080p TN-panel monitor.
> 
> Here's my question: If I were to spend that much more money to move to a Titan, is this "frame delay" going to make up for the loss of raw GPU power I am giving up? I don't need the extra 4gb of Vram, I game at 1080p.
> 
> I get steadily 100+ FPS ALWAYS on BF3 and see very little...graphical issues, with my gameplay. It looks smooth all the time.
> 
> Maybe I should try disabling SLI, seeing how one 670 runs BF3, and see if I can perceive a difference in lower frames but "more consistent" frame delay.
> 
> Thoughts?


My only thought is- if you don't have any issues, why are you considering upgrading?


----------



## esp42089

Has anyone seen any professional application assessments for the titan? I've been on the fence about getting a firepro to run complex assemblies in solidworks, but I really hesitate to give up my gaming experience. The titan would be worth it to me if it can handle complex assemblies. Any speculation on the performance in solidworks if there are no reviews?


----------



## zinfinion

Percentile frametimes dont always equate to microstutter. You can have a section of a game that one GPU just cant handle and it drops to a consistent 33+ ms and completely hoses the percentiles, but it wasn't stuttering.

The only way to definitively determine if a card has microstutter on a given game is to zoom into the graph like they did here:



You will note the difference between the thin Geforce line and the cloudlike AMD line.

In none of the graphs did any of the Geforce cards have microstutter. Any differences were purely the difference in card capability, but they were all absent microstutter as evidenced by having thin, consistent lines.

AMD meanwhile had issues with Sleeping Dogs, Hitman, and Far Cry 3.

It's as simple as that. Geforce had no microstutter, AMD had microstutter in a few games.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Oh if you say so. Nearly every single benchmark at tomshardware shows better microstutter on a 690 than the 680. Look at all of the frametime results at tomshardware and techreport. One thing becomes clear: the 690 consistently has better microstutter results than the Titan.
> 
> I'm being facetious but the results make no sense. I'm anxiously awaiting for someone to tell me how the F*** sli has less microstutter than a single GPU.
> 
> This is what frametime results are telling us. SLI has less microstutter. Does that make sense? Absolutely not. But i'm just reading the results, go ahead and look for yourself at tomshardware.
> 
> Every. Single. Frametime. has less microstutter on a dual GPU 690. You guys told me that Titan has less microstutter, what gives?


Maybe its because frame times are an absolutely useless metric?


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> You will note the difference between the thin Geforce line and the cloudlike AMD line.


I couldn't care less about crossfire, zinfinion. My concern is how the hell SLI has better microstutter / frame latency than a single card, _almost without exception._ Keep in mind that i've been reading pages upon pages of people suggesting Titan because it has better frame latency than 680 sli, but it doesn't.

Electronically it just isn't possible, is it? I don't know, it just doesn't seem logical or possible. The results at many websites show this, consistently, so it's a valid point: what the hell gives? Why is SLI showing better frame latency than single cards?

Is the test flawed? Are frametimes worthless?

Or does SLI really have less microstutter than a single GPU?

I just want an explanation that makes sense.


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Maybe its because frame times are an absolutely useless metric?


but why put so much emphasis on them? obviously they are important.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I couldn't care less about crossfire, zinfinion. My concern is how the hell SLI has better microstutter / frame latency than a single card, _almost without exception._ Keep in mind that i've been reading pages upon pages of people suggesting Titan because it has better frame latency than 680 sli, but it doesn't.
> 
> Electronically it just isn't possible, is it? I don't know, it just doesn't seem logical or possible. The results at many websites show this, consistently, so it's a valid point: what the hell gives? Why is SLI showing better frame latency than single cards?


The only reason I showed the CF example was because it was the most obvious example of what microstutter looks like on the graphs. None of the 680, 690, or Titan lines looked anything like that.

Though going off HardwareCanuck's test's, the 690 microstutters quite a bit depending on the game:







http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/59785-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-6gb-performance-review-15.html

Dirt Showdown being the obvious bad seed, the range of stutter on the other two is fairly well constrained and likely wouldn't be that obvious. It's only when multiple consecutive frames differ by 10-20 ms for a long period of time that stutter becomes obvious.


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I do have to laugh at the guys whining about the price. If you don't want to pay it, don't buy it....seems pretty simple to me. If someone like me wants to grab a few? so what... Whether or not you think we are overpaying is irrelevant. We have to money to get them, most of us who are getting them don't seem to mind, so why should you?


Like I said before
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos*
> 
> I dont understand this notion, that because it's expensive, and people are still willing to buy it, it can't be considered over priced for what it actually is. For certain situation, I'm sure Titan makes perfect sense, I don't think that changes the fact that for most situations it's overpriced. Specifically when there are alternatives like the 690.


In conclusion, just because you (and others) are willing to pay the price, it doesn't mean people can't complain about it.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Maybe its because frame times are an absolutely useless metric?


Anybody who had to suffer through playing Skyrim on 12.11 and then played it on 13.2 would not agree with you at all.

If not for frame time testing, it would be still a stuttering mess vs almost butter smooth currently.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Well going off HardwareCanuck's test's, the 690 microstutters quite a bit depending on the game:
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/59785-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-6gb-performance-review-15.html


Thanks for the link. Now we need to figure out what HWC is doing, why their tests are showing one thing when so many other websites are showing SLI to have better frametimes than single.

There's either something awry with the testing method (frametimes) or someone is testing improperly.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> 
> trollin
> jelly


C Both


----------



## ChrisB17

Disappointed TBH.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just did BF3 MP 64-MAP Server @ 2560x1440 Ultra Settings.

This is what i got. Just so everyone understands Frame times change based on the fps you are getting. Only when the driver are not good you get high spikes which cause micro stutter. Over a period of 6000 fps counted only 1 spike with my 2 x HD 7970.


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just did BF3 MP 64-MAP Server @ 2560x1440 Ultra Settings.
> 
> This is what i got. Just so everyone understands Frame times change based on the fps you are getting. Only when the driver are not good you get high spikes which cause micro stutter. Over a period of 6000 fps counted only 1 spike with my 2 x HD 7970.


only one spike, you're doing it wrong, according to many many reviews it's supposed to be a stuttering mess.



see??


----------



## carlhil2

Guys, and ladies, when will the "Titan owners" thread open up? [since i pre ordered, doesn't that count as "owned"?]


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Guys, and ladies, when will the "Titan owners" thread open up?


I've been waiting for a more established member of the forum to create it


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> only one spike, you're doing it wrong, according to many many reviews it's supposed to be a stuttering mess.
> 
> 
> 
> see??


Interesting...


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just did BF3 MP 64-MAP Server @ 2560x1440 Ultra Settings.
> 
> This is what i got. Just so everyone understands Frame times change based on the fps you are getting. Only when the driver are not good you get high spikes which cause micro stutter. *Over a period of 6000 fps counted only 1 spike* with my 2 x HD 7970.
> 
> *sweet spreadsheet removed*


6000 frames, vsynch'd = 1 hiccup every 100 seconds

not too bad, as long as it happens while respawning..


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Thanks for the link. Now we need to figure out what HWC is doing, why their tests are showing one thing when so many other websites are showing SLI to have better frametimes than single.
> 
> There's either something awry with the testing method (frametimes) or someone is testing improperly.


This is similar to what you are seeing in the Crysis 3 and Hitman charts on Hardware Canucks. The 690 line is thicker than the Titan line, but it's not perceptible microstutter:





While the 690 has more variance between consecutive frames, it's not enough to be perceptible. Again, true microstutter looks like this:



If Hardware Canucks had zoomed in to individual 690 frames on Dirt Showdown, it would look like this Crossfire example. While Crysis 3 and Hitman would look like the zoomed in 690 Sleeping Dogs example.

Excluding the Dirt example, in the rest of the games tested on both sites, the 690 does not exhibit noticeable microstutter. That said, it does have more consecutive frametime variance than the Titan, but the delta is constrained enough to not be bothersome.


----------



## xoleras

Every frame is still below 30ms, that isn't perceptible either. Regardless, my absolute only interest is comparing SLI to single nvidia card. Nearly every result shows better results with SLI, across multiple websites. That doesn't exactly bolster my desire for the Titan.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Hopefully the Titans will be able to overclock the Sharp to 80 or even 90fps.


Hm, I would not bet on that as the display is virtually maxing out DP 1.2 at 60 Hz. It really depends on the internal circuitry of the monitor and is a crap shoot. Would be awesome though!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Percentile frametimes dont always equate to microstutter. You can have a section of a game that one GPU just cant handle and it drops to a consistent 33+ ms and completely hoses the percentiles, but it wasn't stuttering.
> 
> The only way to definitively determine if a card has microstutter on a given game is to zoom into the graph like they did here:
> 
> You will note the difference between the thin Geforce line and the cloudlike AMD line.
> 
> In none of the graphs did any of the Geforce cards have microstutter. Any differences were purely the difference in card capability, but they were all absent microstutter as evidenced by having thin, consistent lines.
> 
> AMD meanwhile had issues with Sleeping Dogs, Hitman, and Far Cry 3.
> 
> It's as simple as that. Geforce had no microstutter, AMD had microstutter in a few games.


This.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I couldn't care less about crossfire, zinfinion. My concern is how the hell SLI has better microstutter / frame latency than a single card, _almost without exception._ Keep in mind that i've been reading pages upon pages of people suggesting Titan because it has better frame latency than 680 sli, but it doesn't.
> 
> Electronically it just isn't possible, is it? I don't know, it just doesn't seem logical or possible. The results at many websites show this, consistently, so it's a valid point: what the hell gives? Why is SLI showing better frame latency than single cards?
> 
> Is the test flawed? Are frametimes worthless?
> 
> Or does SLI really have less microstutter than a single GPU?
> 
> I just want an explanation that makes sense.


I don't think anyone has said to get Titan's over 680's to decrease frame latency. Get Titan(s) over crossfire 7970's to see the frame-time improvements. 680's in SLI have always had better frame-time charts than 7970's in CF.

EDIT more info:


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Maybe its because frame times are an absolutely useless metric?


You stated in the other thread people have said they see stutter on your computer, I believe you said "they said it was a stuttering mess". Yet you still say it doesn't exist.

Just be glad you can't see it, but don't claim it doesn't exist.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos*
> 
> Like I said before
> In conclusion, just because you (and others) are willing to pay the price, it doesn't mean people can't complain about it.


You absolutely can complain as much as you want. It's a free(ish) internet.

On the other hand, I am absolutely free to wonder how you get any sleep when there are so many forums on the internet for products you won't be buying, I assume you go to all of them and let them know the product is too expensive and you won't be buying it, right?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Every frame is still below 30ms, that isn't perceptible either. Regardless, my absolute only interest is comparing SLI to single nvidia card. Nearly every result shows better results with SLI, across multiple websites. That doesn't exactly bolster my desire for the Titan.


By what criteria are you deeming it to be be better? Because every graph I've seen shows the Titan as having less variation than the 690, which is the key to smoothness and avoiding _any_ stutter. Based on everything other than Dirt, neither card will _perceptibly_ stutter, so if you're going by that and the generally lower frametimes (thus better FPS) of the 690 then I can understand your position that the 690 is the better choice.


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> You absolutely can complain as much as you want. It's a free(ish) internet.
> 
> On the other hand, I am absolutely free to wonder how you get any sleep when there are so many forums on the internet for products you won't be buying, I assume you go to all of them and let them know the product is too expensive and you won't be buying it, right?












I don't think whether or not I *can* buy it is the point. It has more to do with whether or not it's worth it, and what makes it cost that much more than the competition. It's just a simple discussion on the merits of the price. Just because you are willing to pay price (notice I didn't say can pay) that doesnt mean it's not overpriced.


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Every frame is still below 30ms, that isn't perceptible either. Regardless, my absolute only interest is comparing SLI to single nvidia card. Nearly every result shows better results with SLI, across multiple websites. That doesn't exactly bolster my desire for the Titan.


just drink the kool-aid and give in already...geez


----------



## HaVoK C89

Such an amazing card! Love seeing these amazing numbers from a single card/gpu setup!


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think whether or not I *can* buy it is the point. It has more to do with whether or not it's worth it, and what makes it cost that much more than the competition. It's just a simple discussion on the merits of the price. Just because you are willing to pay price (notice I didn't say can pay) that doesnt mean it's not overpriced.


congrats we get it. You dont think the Titan is worth. We realized your point 20 posts ago and just dont care anymore. Move along to something that you would spend your time and money on. There are thousands of threads on this forum about stuff I am not buying. Its amazing how I never post in them or call people out for buying that product. What a sad sad internet life you have harassing people for buying a product you will never own.

I'm bored right now. I might go sign up for a crovette forum and tell people how stupid they are for spending money on a corvette when my less expensive car works just fine for me.


----------



## Tman5293

Someone clear this up for me. Is it just me or does it not make any sense to get this card if you only get one of them? Here's my reasoning:

The AMD 7970 GHz can be had for as little as $430 a piece. If you buy two of those the total cost would be $860. This card will go on sale for $1000 a piece. The problem with this that 2x 7970 GHz Edition > 1x GTX Titan in terms of performance. So why does it make sense to pay $1000 for a Titan when I could easily just purchase 2 7970 GHz Editions and get more performance for less money? In fact the only way that I see this card being the better choice is if you get 3 of them. I'm sure that four 7970 GHz Editions in Quadfire would outperform two Titans in SLI. And it would still cost less to get the 7970s.

Does this make sense or is my logic off?


----------



## Imglidinhere

So the end point is that there's literally no game taxing enough that can stress these GPUs enough in 3-way SLI. So... that completely negates the need to go 3-way SLI for any real reason, unless you think that Metro 2033 is the best thing ever.







Heck, even ONE Titan was enough to handle every game during the 3-monitor setup... according to the Guru3D review at least.

I wouldn't want more than one to be entirely honest.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Every frame is still below 30ms, that isn't perceptible either. Regardless, my absolute only interest is comparing SLI to single nvidia card. Nearly every result shows better results with SLI, across multiple websites. That doesn't exactly bolster my desire for the Titan.


People are just silly if they buy it for frame times, obviously no one would drop that money for that. They want good performance and epeen man. I can not help but feel your negativity toward the Titan..


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think whether or not I *can* buy it is the point. It has more to do with whether or not it's worth it, and what makes it cost that much more than the competition. It's just a simple discussion on the merits of the price. Just because you are willing to pay price (notice I didn't say can pay) that doesnt mean it's not overpriced.


My question still stands. Do you go on the forums for all of the other categories of products you buy and tell them their top tier/most expensive version isn't worth it?

I never said anything about what you do or don't have the money to buy. What I'm saying is "it's not a good value, it's too expensive, I'm not buying it" adds nothing to the discussion.

"







"


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

The only reason Titan should disappoint you is if you got way to hyped up about it. It sounds like people expected it to be faster than the GTX 690 in most situations...

The Titan is impressive. It's the most powerful single GPU card you can purchase right now. It has 2.5K cores and 6GB of GDDR5 memory. It's a a CUDA core power house.

It's $1000 because it's the best you can buy. Anyone surprised at that price had some seriously skewed perception of the card.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> just drink the kool-aid and give in already...geez


At least I like to feel good when drinking the kool aid, but I don't feel good drinking a "single Titan is better than a 690" kool aid at $1000.
Me will be getting Tri


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> People are just silly if they buy it for frame times, obviously no one would drop that money for that. They want good performance and epeen man. I can not help but feel your negativity toward the Titan..


Uhhh, frametimes = performance?


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> congrats we get it. You dont think the Titan is worth. We realized your point 20 posts ago and just dont care anymore. Move along to something that you would spend your time and money on. There are thousands of threads on this forum about stuff I am not buying. Its amazing how I never post in them or call people out for buying that product. What a sad sad internet life you have harassing people for buying a product you will never own.


lmao are you guys serious? No one is harassing anybody... You have every right to purchase it, and it's a beast of a card. I'm just responding to the fools on the other side who think anyone that discusses the price of Titan is jealous or a troll. There is actual merit to the discussion no need to act like people are simply bitter.


----------



## Foolsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hm, I would not bet on that as the display is virtually maxing out DP 1.2 at 60 Hz. It really depends on the internal circuitry of the monitor and is a crap shoot. Would be awesome though!
> This.
> I don't think anyone has said to get Titan's over 680's to decrease frame latency. Get Titan(s) over crossfire 7970's to see the frame-time improvements. 680's in SLI have always had better frame-time charts than 7970's in CF.
> 
> EDIT more info:


I don't think I'd want my $4k -- 4k monitor doing anything it's not supposed to be doing: running at 60 hz. This whole monitor "overclocking" is ridiculous .


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Someone clear this up for me. Is it just me or does it not make any sense to get this card if you only get one of them? Here's my reasoning:
> 
> The AMD 7970 GHz can be had for as little as $430 a piece. If you buy two of those the total cost would be $860. This card will go on sale for $1000 a piece. The problem with this that 2x 7970 GHz Edition > 1x GTX Titan in terms of performance. So why does it make sense to pay $1000 for a Titan when I could easily just purchase 2 7970 GHz Editions and get more performance for less money? In fact the only way that I see this card being the better choice is if you get 3 of them. I'm sure that four 7970 GHz Editions in Quadfire would outperform two Titans in SLI. And it would still cost less to get the 7970s.
> 
> Does this make sense or is my logic off?


TL;DR frametimes...that is all.


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> My question still stands. Do you go on the forums for all of the other categories of products you buy and tell them their top tier/most expensive version isn't worth it?
> 
> I never said anything about what you do or don't have the money to buy. What I'm saying is "it's not a good value, it's too expensive, I'm not buying it" adds nothing to the discussion.
> 
> "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "


If the discussion is the price of Titan and how it fits into the gpu market then yes, It fits right in to the discussion. I'm not sure what's so confusing about that.


----------



## carlhil2

Stay Puft-I just want to talk "Titan" with those who also want to talk about this card, in a less hostile environment , you know, without being called a loser because i happen to give Nvidia $1000.00 for a product that i bought and will use EVERY DAY!


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Right and I'll laugh at the guys that pay that much, the Card should of been more like $800 and even that's a lot considering the card will mostlikely be trumped in less than a year.


You can laugh all you want, it's your right. We all know the card should have been cheaper, it's not.. We still bought them. I know 2K is a lot for some people but there are quite a few of us the 2K is a impulse buy at most.


----------



## RobotDevil666

With all the Titan hype i kinda hoped i will land a good deal on GTX690 but i see none in marketplace


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foolsmasher*
> 
> I don't think I'd want my $4k -- 4k monitor doing anything it's not supposed to be doing: running at 60 hz. This whole monitor "overclocking" is ridiculous .


Why is monitor overclocking ridiculous? Are you worried about the warranty? Just a tip: it is impossible for the manufacturer to tell if your display has been overclocked or not if you turn it in for warranty.

On another note, how many Titans to sell does it take for this:

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Nvidia-campus-new-Santa-clara-designs-photos,21220.html


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I am shocked at how some people approach buying hardware......

I have seen what two posts now about people dumping their 690 for a titan. Seriously?! they cost the same yet the 690 is faster, plus you already have it.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Why is monitor overclocking ridiculous? Are you worried about the warranty? Just a tip: it is impossible for the manufacturer to tell if your display has been overclocked or not if you turn it in for warranty.
> 
> On another note, how many Titans to sell does it take for this:
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Nvidia-campus-new-Santa-clara-designs-photos,21220.html


Not very many Titans, but a boatload of Teslas.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos*
> 
> lmao are you guys serious? No one is harassing anybody... You have every right to purchase it, and it's a beast of a card. I'm just responding to the fools on the other side who think anyone that discusses the price of Titan is jealous or a troll. There is actual merit to the discussion no need to act like people are simply bitter.


You are missing the point. Yes, we are free to talk about the Titans price. My point is you were making the same posts, with the same opinions, about the same prudct, 2 hours ago. This isn't directed solely at you, but everyone who has spent all day making the same points (from both sides). Hence why I mentioned we get your stance that the price/performance is way out of line on this card. Just like the other side says," I dont care about price/performance, and just want the fastest setup". Both sides are right for their own reason, and both sides are worng when they look at the other persons logic. I just hate seeing the same points being made over and over and over again for 12 hours straight now, mostly by same people over and over and over again.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> What I'm saying is "it's not a good value, it's too expensive, I'm not buying it" adds nothing to the discussion.


I think we can all agree it has a substantial price premium. Based purely on performance it should rightly be priced around $750-800. Whether that $200-250 premium is worth it or not is up to the individual. In my situation adding a 2nd 670 makes much more sense, but I don't consider the Titan too onerously priced. If I was still on SLI 460s and deciding between SLI 670s/680s, 690, or Titan I'd probably go with the Titan just because SLI bugs me. It doesn't bug me enough to spend $1000 instead of $400 in my present situation though.









But yeah, people going on and on about the price bug me just as much as all the people that are incessantly negative towards 21:9 displays.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> Aren't you the same guy who keeps wanting to talk about his car hobby on every Titan forum thread?
> Please find another hobby


Really I don't know how to respond to that remark.
You joined OCN 3days ago and posted 99 times in titan threads, little obsessed are we or are your just in here trolling because that's really funny. Another thing gladiator7 your going to tell me to find another hobby you need to stop while your ahead, building computers is one of my less expensive hobbies, heck I could buy 14 titans for the price of one paint job just paid for, when it's done I'll PM you a couple photos if you would like.
Also what's up with this every titan forum thread? I posted this in *one* forum, evga's forum that is I'd rather put money into my cars right now instead of my PC and? Also if you think a grand is a good price for the titan then go for it but I about bet you don't buy one because your hobby is most likely trolling...









Quote:


> What I posted at EVGA,
> It's always been every other generation for me it's not that I can't afford them it's just that I don't like to constantly throw money at my PC when it isn't needed for the games I play now, 3x680's is plenty for 2560x1600 but you can put me down for a couple evga titan2 or GTX880. Meantime I'll be throwing money at my cars instead.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I am shocked at how some people approach buying hardware......
> 
> I have seen what two posts now about people dumping their 690 for a titan. Seriously?! they cost the same yet the 690 is faster, plus you already have it.


Some enthusiasts go crazy for hardware. I just got out of my crazy spending spree phase. The most I have ever spent on a single rig is $1300 though.


----------



## mbreslin

Although I'm sure dual gpu cards have improved I vowed never to mess with them again after my 5970s. Cold boot bug thing and pretty poor scaling for a long time until drivers improved.

And as for the price I'm not knowledgeable enough to say what's worth what but I will say 1k$ makes decided on 2 or 3 much harder, I bought 2 ek blocks today and finding it hard to pull the trigger on 3, probably stick with 2. 800$ would have been low enough for me to grab 3 without hesitation.


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> You are missing the point. Yes, we are free to talk about the Titans price. My point is you were making the same posts, with the same opinions, about the same prudct, 2 hours ago. This isn't directed solely at you, but everyone who has spent all day making the same points (from both sides). Hence why I mentioned we get your stance that the price/performance is way out of line on this card. Just like the other side says," I dont care about price/performance, and just want the fastest setup". Both sides are right for their own reason, and both sides are worng when they look at the other persons logic. I just hate seeing the same points being made over and over and over again for 12 hours straight now, mostly by same people over and over and over again.


It must have flew over the head of the guy who I was quoting, that's why I posted it again, and quoted him directly.

and nothing I posted was even approaching harassment.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> Some enthusiasts go crazy for hardware. I just got out of my crazy spending spree phase. The most I have ever spent on a single rig is $1300 though.


I get that part going crazy for your hobby, thats fine. But I just saw a guy post hes selling his two GTX 690's for two titans........Hes paying more to lose performance?!?! Some people need their heads checked. Or if they just have the urge to throw money in the trash, ill take some. lol


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> So the end point is that there's literally no game taxing enough that can stress these GPUs enough in 3-way SLI. So... that completely negates the need to go 3-way SLI for any real reason, unless you think that Metro 2033 is the best thing ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, even ONE Titan was enough to handle every game during the 3-monitor setup... according to the Guru3D review at least.
> 
> I wouldn't want more than one to be entirely honest.


You really think a single Titan could be enough for my 7680X1600 set-up? Stalker CoP Complete, Metro 2033, Crysis 2 and 3, BF3, etc... 1 Titan would be enough to play those game with a steady 60 fps?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Hopefully the Titans will be able to overclock the Sharp to 80 or even 90Hz.


Won't happen. At 3840x2160 @ 60Hz the pixel clock is at 533.28 MHz. The limit for DP 1.2 is 540Mhz. Thus no overclocking 4K displays with current interconnects. HDMI is limited to 340Mhz and Dual Link DVI doesn't cope well over 500MHz. HDMI 2.0 will only be 600MHz, so yeah, we're stuck at 4K @ 60Hz for a few years at least.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> You really think a single Titan could be enough for my 7680X1600 set-up? Stalker CoP Complete, Metro 2033, Crysis 2 and 3, BF3, etc... 1 Titan would be enough to play those game with a steady 60 fps?


On highest settings, doubtful according to all the charts I have seen.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos*
> 
> It must have flew over the head of the guy who I was quoting, that's why I posted it again, and quoted him directly.


Like I said, it wasn't pointed directly at you. If we got rid of every person multiple post about price/performance, we would have a 5 page thread in here. It just sucks to come here for information and sift through all the same BS posted repeatedly.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Although I'm sure dual gpu cards have improved I vowed never to mess with them again after my 5970s. Cold boot bug thing and pretty poor scaling for a long time until drivers improved.
> 
> And as for the price I'm not knowledgeable enough to say what's worth what but I will say 1k$ makes decided on 2 or 3 much harder, I bought 2 ek blocks today and finding it hard to pull the trigger on 3, probably stick with 2. 800$ would have been low enough for me to grab 3 without hesitation.


.....go ahead and get that 3rd one bruh, you know you want to. i WISH that i could afford a second , never mind a THIRD one!


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I am shocked at how some people approach buying hardware......
> 
> I have seen what two posts now about people dumping their 690 for a titan. Seriously?! they cost the same yet the 690 is faster, plus you already have it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> Some enthusiasts go crazy for hardware. I just got out of my crazy spending spree phase. The most I have ever spent on a single rig is $1300 though.


I bought 8x 256gb crucial c300s on day 1 at 800$/ea. That *hurt* my wallet. Two titans merely _stings_.


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> Like I said, it wasn't pointed directly at you. If we got rid of every person multiple post about price/performance, we would have a 5 page thread in here. It just sucks to come here for information and sift through all the same BS posted repeatedly.


I get that, but that's how discussion forums work


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Someone clear this up for me. Is it just me or does it not make any sense to get this card if you only get one of them? Here's my reasoning:
> 
> The AMD 7970 GHz can be had for as little as $430 a piece. If you buy two of those the total cost would be $860. This card will go on sale for $1000 a piece. The problem with this that 2x 7970 GHz Edition > 1x GTX Titan in terms of performance. So why does it make sense to pay $1000 for a Titan when I could easily just purchase 2 7970 GHz Editions and get more performance for less money? In fact the only way that I see this card being the better choice is if you get 3 of them. I'm sure that four 7970 GHz Editions in Quadfire would outperform two Titans in SLI. And it would still cost less to get the 7970s.
> 
> Does this make sense or is my logic off?


If you believe in frame lag, then titan makes sense... otherwise it doesn't.

Personal preference depending on if you notice frame lag, or it bothers you at all.


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> If you believe in frame lag, then titan makes sense... otherwise it doesn't.
> 
> Personal preference depending on if you notice frame lag, or it bothers you at all.


if i believe in Santa it doesn't make him real, it either exists or its a placebo effect.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You stated in the other thread people have said they see stutter on your computer, I believe you said "they said it was a stuttering mess". Yet you still say it doesn't exist.
> 
> Just be glad you can't see it, but don't claim it doesn't exist.


No I can see it on the graphs but that doesn't prove that it is actually a problem. I've had this argument over in the TR thread a thousand times. Nobody noticed any excessive frame latency with 12.11 until the TR report. Then all of the sudden everybody and their brother was suddenly massively afflicted by this terrible situation and their cards were suddenly unplayable. The 2 months that 12.11 was released before the TR story: Crickets.

I know that some of you have talked about frame latency before (I remember Brettjv talking about it years ago) but the massive amount of hysteria that that TR story brought out was just ridiculous. Most graphs show 30-40 ms inconsistencies and if you claim that is so horrid that you can't even play a game then you are either a diva or not being truthful. For my part I have had several different SLI and CF setups across many platforms and I have never ever had an issue with frame latency (or microstutter or whatever you want to call it). It is a demonstrable issue with graphs but in terms of human perception, very inexact...

(Oh and what you are referring to in the other thread; you misunderstood what I said. Nobody ever told me my computer was a stuttering mess after having seen it. I was saying facetiously that guys here would claim my computer was a stuttering mess simply because I run CF 7970's)


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Someone clear this up for me. Is it just me or does it not make any sense to get this card if you only get one of them? Here's my reasoning:
> 
> The AMD 7970 GHz can be had for as little as $430 a piece. If you buy two of those the total cost would be $860. This card will go on sale for $1000 a piece. The problem with this that 2x 7970 GHz Edition > 1x GTX Titan in terms of performance. So why does it make sense to pay $1000 for a Titan when I could easily just purchase 2 7970 GHz Editions and get more performance for less money? In fact the only way that I see this card being the better choice is if you get 3 of them. I'm sure that four 7970 GHz Editions in Quadfire would outperform two Titans in SLI. And it would still cost less to get the 7970s.
> 
> Does this make sense or is my logic off?


Forget 7970 Ghz, 2x 660 Ti = Titan at most resolutions and only costs $600.

As has been said, *this card doesn't belong anywhere on any price/performance curve* and nVidia intended it to be that way on purpose. They are aiming it an an extremely niche enthusiast market - a market of people who wouldn't care if the card cost $900, $1000 or even $1500, they would still buy t.
Hell I'm willing to bet there are some nutters out there who would buy Titan even it a single one cost $2000. Believe it.

Look at i7 3960X...it costs TWICE what i7 3930K costs for barely an inch more performance...and people still buy that chip.

nVidia are simply doing what Intel have done for years!


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> So the end point is that there's literally no game taxing enough that can stress these GPUs enough in 3-way SLI. So... that completely negates the need to go 3-way SLI for any real reason, unless you think that Metro 2033 is the best thing ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, even ONE Titan was enough to handle every game during the 3-monitor setup... according to the Guru3D review at least.
> 
> I wouldn't want more than one to be entirely honest.


Have you not heard of 4k, and the fact that its right around the corner, and affordable for those spending $$ on 3 or 4 Titans?


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I get that part going crazy for your hobby, thats fine. But I just saw a guy post hes selling his two GTX 690's for two titans........Hes paying more to lose performance?!?! Some people need their heads checked. Or if they just have the urge to throw money in the trash, ill take some. lol


To each his own. Thats all that matter. If I were him I would keep the 690's unless he was having a bunch of quad sli problems. Either way it is his money, and as long as he is happy, who cares. Yes I think the titans overpriced. However, they are not over priced enough for me not to buy them. I told myself I would get 2 titans if they were $999 or under, or else just pick up a couple of nice 680's. I am in a unique scenario that I dont have any rig at all. For me to spend $3,000 on everything (including monitor), and not play the games the way I want to would really piss me off. I would be pissed that I spent $3,000 and am not happy with the setup. I would rather spend $4,000 and play them the way I want and be totally happy with the setup. I also like to use the example I put up earlier today. What is more stupid? A person spending $3000 on titans who can afford it, or a person spending $50 on a gpu who can't afford it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> when the story broke im positive the traffic at their site went up and revenue followed....


I think that goes without saying...


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Just wish I had my money already. No way there will be any stock available by next week it looks like...


Hit me up when your ready to buy.


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I think that goes without saying...


well i said it. what of it?


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Have you not heard of 4k, and the fact that its right around the corner, and affordable for those spending $$ on 3 or 4 Titans?


4K is hardly "Around the corner"

A 4K HDTV costs about $20,000 right now. 1440P hasn't even become fully adapted by the mainstream yet. Only about 0.70% of Steam users have a 1440P monitor, versus 28% with 1920 x 1080.

Most laptops are still being sold with 1366 x 768 resolution screens. Most Desktop monitors being purchased by mainstream consumers have 1600 x 900 resolution screens. People still purchase 720P HDTV's.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> when the story broke im positive the traffic at their site went up and revenue followed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that goes without saying...
Click to expand...

Hook line sinker...


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> 4K is hardly "Around the corner"
> 
> A 4K HDTV costs about $20,000 right now. 1440P hasn't even become fully adapted by the mainstream yet. Only about 0.70% of Steam users have a 1440P monitor, versus 28% with 1920 x 1080.


well isn't your face going to be red (pun intended) when you find out that the steam survey isn't based on everyone who owns or operates a computer.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

TSM, you're like the poster boy for CF 7970's. What do you think of all this frame time stuff?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> So the end point is that there's literally no game taxing enough that can stress these GPUs enough in 3-way SLI. So... that completely negates the need to go 3-way SLI for any real reason, unless you think that Metro 2033 is the best thing ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, even ONE Titan was enough to handle every game during the 3-monitor setup... according to the Guru3D review at least.


There are a few setups that will be able to utilize 3-way Titans.

7680x1600
5760x1080 120hz
3d Surround


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> TSM, you're like the poster boy for CF 7970's. What do you think of all this frame time stuff?


I think some games run like crap because of bad support, like GTA 4, Skyrim or currently FC3. I think its comical to point to a known poorly supported game and build a theory behind it. Why didn't they do it with GTA 4? PPL from both camps have known that games runs like poop for years but Skyrim runs well on Nv but not AMD. It's a KNOWN thing. Maybe they should have pulled out the TR expose on Dragon Age 2 when Keplers ran like crap on it too?

It just looks like a lot of choices were made, and a lot of ideas were put forth that no one cared or thought about in that context. So ppls idea of it had to be massaged to look at it in a different perspective. What were the motives of those choices, I don't know but I'm sure someone will call it bias on one side or another. What's poignant is how AMD responded. We'll take a look and do what we can. When I see a game stuttering bad, I see a problem with the driver not a conspiracy. Shrugs.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> well isn't your face going to be red (pun intended) when you find out that the steam survey isn't based on everyone who owns or operates a computer.










That was my point. Most people who use Steam are PC gamers. Not many people who use PC's game on them. If PC gamers are a minority and very few of them run 1440P monitors, then imagine how many mainstream consumers run 1440P, let alone 1080P monitors.

Companies are going to milk 1080P and 1440P before they even dream of selling 4K resolution TV screens for less than $3000 for a 50" TV.

Heck, your average, non-korean, 27" 1440P monitor costs around $700 right now


----------



## carlhil2

"(Editor’s Note: In my very short period of time that I spent with different Titan card on a different test system, I could push the in-game clock to 1183MHz where it seemed very stable. Brent is simply doing more strenuous and defined testing that I am however and I would expect his preliminary values to be more representative of heavy gaming conditions.)Kyle Bennett......................Sounds good to me!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> TSM, you're like the poster boy for CF 7970's. What do you think of all this frame time stuff?


Not TSM but if you want an observation from the other side of the aisle I definitely had microstutter and it was noticeable on SLI 460s. Dropping $400 for a single 670 was totally worth it to fix it. That it was barely an upgrade as far as framerate (10-15% increase) wasn't even a concern when it came to the cost.

The difference in smoothness was night and day, though interestingly, until the switch, I didn't realize just how bad the stuttering of the 460s had been since I was so accustomed to it. So as you said above, how and whether people perceive it is inexact.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> TSM, you're like the poster boy for CF 7970's. What do you think of all this frame time stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> Not TSM but if you want an observation from the other side of the aisle I definitely had it and it was noticeable on SLI 460s. Dropping $400 for a single 670 was totally worth it to fix it. That it was barely an upgrade as far as frametimes (10-15% increase) wasn't even a concern when it came to the cost.
> 
> The difference in smoothness was night and day, though interestingly, until the switch, I didn't realize just how bad the stuttering of the 460s had been since I was so accustomed to it. So as you said above, how and whether people perceive it is inexact.
Click to expand...

But you're missing the gist of TR's conspiracy. Your issue is a systems issue, it doesn't work well but is it because that mix of parts didn't work to your satisfaction or was it because for ex. the driver was a ringer to make more fps so you'd buy it to spite you? There's a leap there...


----------



## Swolern

Too much bickering on this thread with all the AMD guys and the people that dont have the cash for the Titans. Trying to weed through all the crap to get to some pertinent info is ridiculous. Has anyone started a Titan owners thread? I pre-ordered two this morning.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> You can laugh all you want, it's your right. We all know the card should have been cheaper, it's not.. We still bought them. I know 2K is a lot for some people but there are quite a few of us the 2K is a impulse buy at most.


Guess I'm still a little butt hurt over the 680's, By the time they were available to the masses I paid $649ea. not counting the water blocks one month after they dropped to $500 with rebate.








Fact of the matter is a grand a pop isn't much to me either but loosing $450 in that short of time still pissed me off, no matter how much money you have most people don't like loose it that fast.... I can about bet that's what's going to happen with this card in a few months from now. Anyhow I should of know better I've been buying computer parts a long enough another reason I haven't upgraded from the 980X yet, upgrading from a 980X to a 3960X wouldn't be much of an upgrade except on bench scores


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Too much bickering on this thread with all the AMD guys and the people that dont have the cash for the Titans. Trying to weed through all the crap to get to some pertinent info is ridiculous. Has anyone started a Titan owners thread? I pre-ordered two this morning.


Finally gonna get off those 670s huh? Grats dude. Btw, what if I do have the cash but I'm not buying??


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> But you're missing the gist of TR's conspiracy. Your issue is a systems issue, it doesn't work well but is it because that mix of parts didn't work to your satisfaction or was it because for ex. the driver was a ringer to make more fps so you'd buy it to spite you? There's a leap there...


I don't know if I'd go so far as it being a conspiracy. They were doing frametime testing for years before the big hullabaloo a few months ago and both CF and SLI (as well as single cards from both sides) exhibited microstutter in differing games. Nvidia has seemed to gotten it mostly under control and now AMD is working on the same. So even assuming that TR had a slant or agenda, the consumer of either company's products in the end gets less microstutter as the issue is addressed.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Finally gonna get off those 670s huh? Grats dude. Btw, what if I do have the cash but I'm not buying??


Ya finally. Thanks. Nothing towards you, it just seems like those two groups is where most of the arguing is coming from.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm absolutely getting two Titans if I can find them once my tax return comes in. Not an AMD fanboy in the least, just feel like they got the shaft by TR with Nvidia fanboys immediately seizing the opportunity to question the 7970's position as best single GPU video card for 2012. Now the debate is at least over, Titan is unquestionably the king and Nvidia holds the crown for the first time since my all time favorite card ( the GTX 580).


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> But you're missing the gist of TR's conspiracy. Your issue is a systems issue, it doesn't work well but is it because that mix of parts didn't work to your satisfaction or was it because for ex. the driver was a ringer to make more fps so you'd buy it to spite you? There's a leap there...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I'd go so far as it being a conspiracy. They were doing frametime testing for years before the big hullabaloo a few months ago and both CF and SLI (as well as single cards from both sides) exhibited microstutter in differing games. Nvidia has seemed to gotten it mostly under control and now AMD is working on the same. So even assuming that TR had a slant or agenda, the consumer of either company's products in the end gets less microstutter as the issue is addressed.
Click to expand...

They found no problems with frame latency till 12.11 betas. Suddenly they didn't think it was a driver issue that needed to be brought to AMD's attention but instead it coincided with their incredible distaste for AMD controlling the NDA on APUs? Soapbox time. Hmm, if you read their speech in the initial report it's hard not to notice the motive. I didn't sense any or much objectivity. Ack, tis quite a sidebar so er nvm.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> They found no problems with frame latency till 12.11 betas. Suddenly they didn't think it was a driver issue that needed to be brought to AMD's attention but instead it coincided with their incredible distaste for AMD controlling the NDA on APUs? Soapbox time. Hmm, if you read their speech in the initial report it's hard not to notice the motive. I didn't sense any or much objectivity. Ack, tis quite a sidebar so er nvm.


I clearly imagined the original article from 2011 when they were on Catalyst 11.8 and before: http://techreport.com/review/21516/inside-the-second-a-new-look-at-game-benchmarking

Here's a rather level headed quote:
Quote:


> Presumably, a jitter pattern alternating between five- and 15-millisecond frame times would be less of an annoyance than a 15- and 45-millisecond pattern. The worst example we saw in our testing alternated between roughly six and twenty milliseconds, but it didn't jump out at me as a problem during our original testing. Just now, I fired up Bad Company 2 on a pair of Radeon HD 6870s with the latest Catalyst 11.8 drivers. Fraps measures the same degree of jitter we saw initially, but try as I might, I can't see the problem.


And oh look: Nvidia having microstuter? The horror: http://techreport.com/review/21516/inside-the-second-a-new-look-at-game-benchmarking/5

Like I said before, Nvidia got busy fixing it quicker, now AMD is fixing it, the consumer gets less microstutter, everybody wins. I fail to see the problem here.

Or how about the 690 review: http://techreport.com/review/22890/nvidia-geforce-gtx-690-graphics-card/3
Quote:


> As you might recall, we've been skeptical about the merits of multi-GPU solutions like the GeForce GTX 690 since we published this article [Inside the Second article] last fall. That piece introduced some new ways to think about gaming performance, and the methods we proposed immediately highlighted some problems with SLI and CrossFire.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm just hoping Titan will be more readily available for us late comers than the 680 was at launch. I really don't want to have to wait two months for inventory to start catching up with demand.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> They found no problems with frame latency till 12.11 betas. Suddenly they didn't think it was a driver issue that needed to be brought to AMD's attention but instead it coincided with their incredible distaste for AMD controlling the NDA on APUs? Soapbox time. Hmm, if you read their speech in the initial report it's hard not to notice the motive. I didn't sense any or much objectivity. Ack, tis quite a sidebar so er nvm.
> 
> 
> 
> I clearly imagined the original article from 2011 when they were on Catalyst 11.8 and before: http://techreport.com/review/21516/inside-the-second-a-new-look-at-game-benchmarking
> 
> Here's a rather level headed quote:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Presumably, a jitter pattern alternating between five- and 15-millisecond frame times would be less of an annoyance than a 15- and 45-millisecond pattern. The worst example we saw in our testing alternated between roughly six and twenty milliseconds, but it didn't jump out at me as a problem during our original testing. Just now, I fired up Bad Company 2 on a pair of Radeon HD 6870s with the latest Catalyst 11.8 drivers. Fraps measures the same degree of jitter we saw initially, but try as I might, I can't see the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And oh look: Nvidia having microstuter? The horror: http://techreport.com/review/21516/inside-the-second-a-new-look-at-game-benchmarking/5
> 
> Like I said before, Nvidia got busy fixing it quicker, now AMD is fixing it, the consumer gets less microstutter, everybody wins. I fail to see the problem here.
Click to expand...

Now go read the article that started it off.


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm absolutely getting two Titans if I can find them once my tax return comes in. Not an AMD fanboy in the least, just feel like they got the shaft by TR with Nvidia fanboys immediately seizing the opportunity to question the 7970's position as best single GPU video card for 2012. Now the debate is at least over, Titan is unquestionably the king and Nvidia holds the crown for the first time since my all time favorite card ( the GTX 580).


so we will see you at close to the top of some of the ocn charts for heaven 4.0 , valley 1.0, 3d mark firestrike








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm just hoping Titan will be more readily available for us late comers than the 680 was at launch. I really don't want to have to wait two months for inventory to start catching up with demand.


you should be able to grab one after the first round of euphoria and impulse buying cools off.


----------



## tsm106

It's gonna be a race to see who gets theirs first and benched lol. Oh the mad dash will be exciting for the participants.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Now go read the article that started it off.


Considering I just linked you to the 2011 article that did, I fail to see the point of your snarkiness. Multi GPU has had and still has microstutter. Nvidia and AMD are woking to fix it. If TR got a little invective injected into their later reporting, maybe it's because they got tired of two years of AMD tweaking drivers for better average and max FPS instead of smoother frametimes. I wouldn't know, I'm not Scott Wasson. Why don't you take it up with him instead of me since you are so convinced something conspiratorial is going on.

It's not a conspiracy that AMD has worse microstutter than Nvidia. It's not a conspiracy the AMD has admitted to the microstutter being undesirable. It's not a conspiracy that AMD is fixing it.

Anyway, I'm done here since there's no chance of convincing a conspiracy theorist that there isn't a conspiracy because obviously me saying there is no conspiracy makes me part of the conspiracy.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Hit me up when your ready to buy.


Thanks, will do!


----------



## tsm106

So I'm confused. You won't read the article that started the whole thing for comparison? And the truth is pretty close huh?
Quote:


> If TR got a little invective injected into their later reporting, maybe it's because they got tired of two years of AMD tweaking drivers for better average and max FPS instead of smoother frametimes.


Maybe you're playing devils advocate but that's probably closer to the truth, the former that is.

And 13.2 betas resolved some of the issues and guess what? 7970s are even faster now!! Haha!


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm just hoping Titan will be more readily available for us late comers than the 680 was at launch. I really don't want to have to wait two months for inventory to start catching up with demand.


Here's my thing man. If I were you, I would buy a 3rd 7970 first, try it out, bench it, clock it, and see how you feel. You can always sell/return it if you don't like it. Then go buy two titans.

With how you have flip flopped back and forth, I honestly believe you will be more frustrated with titan sli not giving you what you expected. That's not to say they aren't awesome, but dropping $2000 without just taking $400 and testing tri Fire is asking for trouble.

But I'll be honest, i would love to see ur face the first time you fire up 3dmark with 2 titans and realize you cant touch 3 7970s score.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm absolutely getting two Titans if I can find them once my tax return comes in. Not an AMD fanboy in the least, just feel like they got the shaft by TR with Nvidia fanboys immediately seizing the opportunity to question the 7970's position as best single GPU video card for 2012. Now the debate is at least over, Titan is unquestionably the king and Nvidia holds the crown for the first time since my all time favorite card ( the GTX 580).


Well Newegg sold out of Asus pre-orders after about 30 min to an hour after it went on sale this morning. But later on in the day the Newegg began pre-orders again, so they must have got another confirmed shipment. EVGA has shown sold out every time ive looked. I do believe the price will discourage many people away, except for the enthusiasts that just wants more, and has the $$ to back it up.

In a couple months the Hydro Copper should release. I believe water is going to make this card really shine. We shall see.


----------



## carlhil2

Titan HWBOT.jpg 118k .jpg file
 DAMMMMN!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm absolutely getting two Titans if I can find them once my tax return comes in. Not an AMD fanboy in the least, just feel like they got the shaft by TR with Nvidia fanboys immediately seizing the opportunity to question the 7970's position as best single GPU video card for 2012. Now the debate is at least over, Titan is unquestionably the king and Nvidia holds the crown for the first time since my all time favorite card ( the GTX 580).
> 
> 
> 
> Well Newegg sold out of Asus pre-orders after about 30 min to an hour after it went on sale this morning. But later on in the day the Newegg began pre-orders again, so they must have got another confirmed shipment. EVGA has shown sold out every time ive looked.
> 
> In a couple months the Hydro Copper should release. I believe water is going to make this card really shine. We shall see.
Click to expand...

If it never reaches the temperature threshold will it keep boosting more?


----------



## supermi

*Do you have a 7680x1600 , 5760 x1080 especially 120 hz or 3d?

Have you had 4 x 680's or equivilant and are tired of micro stutter, not enough power to max your games due to poor scaling?

Do you either have the extra money? or find a way to GET the extra money?

Did take time to sell your 690's 680's etc for enough cash that the titan did not cost much? or even if it did it was WORTH it for less stutter and better scaling?*

Heck did you just want one just because, or 2 or 3 or 4 (though I am done with 4 way for a while LOL personally) GREAT it was WORTH IT FOR YOU. If you have a single low res monitor and feel the TITAN should push pixels on it, IT IS FOR YOU AS WELL!!!!

If not, GO and MAKE A dedicated TITAN BASHING THREAD.
LEAVE US TO OUR PEACE!!!!!

I have not said much because, well it is juvinile ... worth it to one not to another, well this thread has been for people who feel it is worth it and we need zero justification. I am sure there are wealthy folks and those who made money just for this card here KUDOS and if you are PROUD of saving cash on keeping your current cards KUDOS to you as well, I almost kept my classifieds but the stutter made 100fps in C3 feel like 25fps ... so TITAN is the best hope for me to have smooth maxed out surround 3d gaming !!!! I want 60fps per eye when possible!!!

*If you do not like it make another thread and say it to eachother all you want, or perhaps some one can start a RITIOUS TITAN ALMOST OWNERS THREAD where we can get all excited and worked up about the cards we are waiting on!!!!! WOOOT*


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> So I'm confused. You won't read the article that started the whole thing for comparison? And the truth is pretty close huh?
> Maybe you're playing devils advocate but that's probably closer to the truth, the former that is.
> 
> And 13.2 betas resolved some of the issues and guess what? 7970s are even faster now!! Haha!


I didn't refuse to read the article, I read the most recent one it when it first came out and I read it again just now. I just think it's odd that you are only concerned with that one when it's been a known issue for two years. I'm guessing you're more concerned with TR's change in attitude from neutral to less than neutral towards AMD, while I've mainly been concerned with the microstuttering as it relates to both sides, rather than TR's attitude, which is probably where my misunderstanding came in.

Regardless, it got AMD's attention, even if it might have dinged their journalistic integrity somewhat. Couldn't be heard over the crowd until they started shouting I suppose.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> If it never reaches the temperature threshold will it keep boosting more?


that is the hope, but a set in "silicon" hahaha max power draw limit of I believe 265w might put a stop to that. At which point less leaky silicone will OC a bit higher.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> *Do you have a 7680x1600 , 5760 x1080 especially 120 hz or 3d?
> 
> Have you had 4 x 680's or equivilant and are tired of micro stutter, not enough power to max your games due to poor scaling?
> 
> Do you either have the extra money? or find a way to GET the extra money?
> 
> Did take time to sell your 690's 680's etc for enough cash that the titan did not cost much? or even if it did it was WORTH it for less stutter and better scaling?*
> 
> Heck did you just want one just because, or 2 or 3 or 4 (though I am done with 4 way for a while LOL personally) GREAT it was WORTH IT FOR YOU. If you have a single low res monitor and feel the TITAN should push pixels on it, IT IS FOR YOU AS WELL!!!!
> 
> If not, GO and MAKE A dedicated TITAN BASHING THREAD.
> LEAVE US TO OUR PEACE!!!!!
> 
> I have not said much because, well it is juvinile ... worth it to one not to another, well this thread has been for people who feel it is worth it and we need zero justification. I am sure there are wealthy folks and those who made money just for this card here KUDOS and if you are PROUD of saving cash on keeping your current cards KUDOS to you as well, I almost kept my classifieds but the stutter made 100fps in C3 feel like 25fps ... so TITAN is the best hope for me to have smooth maxed out surround 3d gaming !!!! I want 60fps per eye when possible!!!
> 
> *If you do not like it make another thread and say it to eachother all you want, or perhaps some one can start a RITIOUS TITAN ALMOST OWNERS THREAD where we can get all excited and worked up about the cards we are waiting on!!!!! WOOOT*


..............................Word, it's just as bad on other sites, sad really!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> So I'm confused. You won't read the article that started the whole thing for comparison? And the truth is pretty close huh?
> Maybe you're playing devils advocate but that's probably closer to the truth, the former that is.
> 
> And 13.2 betas resolved some of the issues and guess what? 7970s are even faster now!! Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't refuse to read the article, I read the most recent one it when it first came out and I read it again just now. I just think it's odd that you are only concerned with that one when it's been a known issue for two years. I'm guessing you're more concerned with TR's change in attitude from neutral to less than neutral towards AMD, while I've mainly been concerned with the microstuttering as it relates to both sides, rather than TR's attitude, which is probably where my misunderstanding came in.
> 
> Regardless, it got AMD's attention, even if it might have dinged their journalistic integrity somewhat. Couldn't be heard over the crowd until they started shouting I suppose.
Click to expand...

I'm not against improvement don't get me wrong. It's the delivery that speaks volumes. TR's motives and the good of the community just happened to coincide in this particular situation.

Look at this, from the recent AMD conference. Awesome displays of journalistic integrity and poise.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> If it never reaches the temperature threshold will it keep boosting more?
> 
> 
> 
> that is the hope, but a set in "silicon" hahaha max power draw limit of I believe 265w might put a stop to that. At which point less leaky silicone will OC a bit higher.
Click to expand...

Now there is a stinker.

This whole paradigm shift with pro clockers having to overclock with epowers is getting way out of hand.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> If it never reaches the temperature threshold will it keep boosting more?


I wish.







Apparently you are still limited by the power target which is only 106%. That means the second the card draws 265W you're done, regardless of temps. Supposedly there is a modified bios going around that will inevitably make it to us normal people which eliminates the power target limit, but as of now even under water we won't be seeing big Kepler's true potential.

*Jomama* - I fully understand what you are saying and you are right. A third 7970 would probably beat two Titans but I've had 7970's for over a year now and am itching to go back to Nvidia, in one way or another. My plan is to get two Titans and rebuild my entire rig around them (and shoot several vids for my Youtube channel). Hopefully a modded bios will come along that will eliminate the power target cap and then yes, I fully believe an unlocked pair of Titans to wipe the floor with 3 and maybe even 4 7970's. We'll see!


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 
> 
> Titan HWBOT.jpg 118k .jpg file
> DAMMMMN!


love it.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> If it never reaches the temperature threshold will it keep boosting more?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you are still limited by the power target which is only 106%. That means the second the card draws 265W you're done, regardless of temps. Supposedly there is a modified bios going around that will inevitably make it to us normal people which eliminates the power target limit, but as of now even under water we won't be seeing big Kepler's true potential.
> 
> *Jomama* - I fully understand what you are saying and you are right. A third 7970 would probably beat two Titans but I've had 7970's for over a year now and am itching to go back to Nvidia, in one way or another. My plan is to get two Titans and rebuild my entire rig around them (and shoot several vids for my Youtube channel). Hopefully a modded bios will come along that will eliminate the power target cap and then yes, I fully believe an unlocked pair of Titans to wipe the floor with 3 and maybe even 4 7970's. We'll see!
Click to expand...

Ah I see. You're lucky though there are some very good bios guys on green team.


----------



## UNOE

This is why I hate my Three 7970's for 120hz gaming there is very little point in having them most my games run better with one card. Don't be fooled by FC3 its a stuttery mess with three GPU's your way better off with one and maybe two. Anyone that is thinking about doing any serious 120hz gaming avoid AMD at all cost for this generation and probably the next two. I'm speaking from first hand experience. I pretty much have only one option here if I want to game at 120hz I might was well sell my GPU's and buy some NVidia cards. Or just totally drop 120hz gaming and go the high Resolution route. Because 120hz with my current system is not going to happen on 90% of the games released.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No I can see it on the graphs but that doesn't prove that it is actually a problem. I've had this argument over in the TR thread a thousand times. Nobody noticed any excessive frame latency with 12.11 until the TR report. Then all of the sudden everybody and their brother was suddenly massively afflicted by this terrible situation and their cards were suddenly unplayable. The 2 months that 12.11 was released before the TR story: Crickets.


Actually the guys at HardOCP have been talking for ages about how SLI felt smoother than Crossfire, but they never had the means to show it with data. They've also been talking about getting a hardware device like PCPer did for quite a while. They've also taken a lot of flak for their comments about "smoothness". So it wasn't just the TR report that talked about it, that was just the article that brought it into the mainstream.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I don't get it man, I run dual 7970's and most of my games run in the 90-120 fps range at max settings and 1080p (granted my 1440p monitor has hit them harder). I play BF3, BFBC2, Crysis, Warhead, Crysis 2, MOH, MOH Warfighter, Metro 2033, FC3. Only FC3 has given me issues (flat out won't run without massive input lag and stuttering on my sig rig) out of those games. I had a Samsung S27A950D before switching to 1440p IPS and the 7970's were great for 120Hz in my personal experience.


----------



## mbreslin

Has anyone heard from anyone trusted (sorry I don't frequent ocn, usually just lurk on xs) around here that unlocked tdp restrained vbios are around already?


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> ..............................Word, it's just as bad on other sites, sad really!


I totally get where you guys are coming from, but this isn't exactly the "Titans Supporters" thread. It's the review thread, that is open to all types of discussion and interpretation of the product. Which makes sense since we're discussing reviews. The smarter choice would be for everyone that doesnt feel like reading all of the complaints to make a separate thread.

just my 2 cents...


----------



## cookiesowns

I'm tired, so I'm just going to leave this here. http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-TITAN-Performance-Review-and-Frame-Rating-Update/Frame-Rat

Note how they discuss that Nvidia might have a smoothing agent, and I might just have to agree. Remember that pre-rendered frames option? I bet that that option will affect the "smoothing" agent in SLI or maybe even single GPU.

Doesn't radeonpro have something similar to this?

Also, note that back when I was running CF 4870, Microstutter was horrible, upgraded to Single 5830, still had a bit of stuttering. Went to GTX480, and even SLI much better but still there. Even with my SLI 580s I still get some micro stutter, sometimes worse, sometimes not as bad, capping FPS most certainly does help.I know a friend that's running CF 7870 and says its much better than their old 5770 rig.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I'm not against improvement don't get me wrong. It's the delivery that speaks volumes. TR's motives and the good of the community just happened to coincide in this particular situation.
> 
> Look at this, from the recent AMD conference. Awesome displays of journalistic integrity and poise.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, that is rather less than professional. Ah well, "internet journalism", am I right?







(Just to be sure, I checked the About Us, not a single actual journalism degree, doh.)

Anyhow, glad we were able to come to an understanding.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos*
> 
> I totally get where you guys are coming from, but this isn't exactly the "Titans Supporters" thread. It's the review thread, that is open to all types of discussion and interpretation of the product. Which makes sense since we're discussing reviews. The smarter choice would be for everyone that doesnt feel like reading all of the complaints to make a separate thread.
> 
> just my 2 cents...


........................You are 100% correct, just waiting for it to pop up!


----------



## bencher

At the end of the day this is the fastest single gpu card. If you can afford it buy, if you cant afford it don't buy. It is simple logic.


----------



## Acapella75

Well anyone dumping a 690 for a decent price pm me please.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I don't get it man, I run dual 7970's and most of my games run in the 90-120 fps range at max settings and 1080p (granted my 1440p monitor has hit them harder). I play BF3, BFBC2, Crysis, Warhead, Crysis 2, MOH, MOH Warfighter, Metro 2033, FC3. Only FC3 has given me issues (flat out won't run without massive input lag and stuttering on my sig rig) out of those games. I had a Samsung S27A950D before switching to 1440p IPS and the 7970's were great for 120Hz in my personal experience.


FC3 has been decent for me. I'm over 100fps on average on three panels. I made a vid just now, but upon review I realize its not the best looking thing cuz it was shot with my phone sound off cuz its 11pm on a thurs. GPU scaling is still not great at 60% across four and there's still a lil bit of a jitter but its a helluvalot better than before!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I'm not against improvement don't get me wrong. It's the delivery that speaks volumes. TR's motives and the good of the community just happened to coincide in this particular situation.
> 
> Look at this, from the recent AMD conference. Awesome displays of journalistic integrity and poise.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is rather less than professional. Ah well, "internet journalism", am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just to be sure, I checked the About Us, not a single actual journalism degree, doh.)
> 
> Anyhow, glad we were able to come to an understanding.
Click to expand...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> At the end of the day this is the fastest single gpu card. If you can afford it buy, if you cant afford it don't buy. It is simple logic.


Apparently TOO simple for some.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I don't get it man, I run dual 7970's and most of my games run in the 90-120 fps range at max settings and 1080p (granted my 1440p monitor has hit them harder). I play BF3, BFBC2, Crysis, Warhead, Crysis 2, MOH, MOH Warfighter, Metro 2033, FC3. Only FC3 has given me issues (flat out won't run without massive input lag and stuttering on my sig rig) out of those games. I had a Samsung S27A950D before switching to 1440p IPS and the 7970's were great for 120Hz in my personal experience.


As long as your slowest frametime is faster than your display's refresh rate, you won't notice it.

Say in a game on a 60Hz display your consecutive frametimes bounce consistently from 5 to 15ms (5, 15, 5, 15, 5, 15 ad infinitum). Since the display always has a frame ready to go within the 16.66ms refresh, you're fine with or without Vsync (though there will likely be dreadful tearing without).

Where it starts to show is when the refresh rate gets straddled by the slow consecutive frametimes, especially when they straddle more than 2 refreshes.

For instance, 15 to 30ms is pretty bad (even something as innocuous looking as 15 to 17ms induces the same amount of stutter), especially with Vsync on, while 15-35 will be much worse since the 15ms frame will be displayed for 3 refreshes while waiting on the next frame that is just 1.67ms too slow to hit the 2nd 16.67ms refresh. Then after the 35ms frame is displayed for one refresh another 15ms frame will be display for 3 refreshes etc... It would be less bad with Vsync off but still not great.

In the 15 to 30ms (also 15 to 17ms) scenario you will effectively be bouncing between 60FPS and 30FPS and FRAPS' or Precision's or Afterburner's onscreen counter would happily report you were getting 40FPS. The latter example would bounce between 60FPS and 20FPS for a reported 30FPS.

Also there's probably something someone can say about double or triple buffering etc, but the gist still stands.


----------



## dave12

I dunno what is going on in here, but I don't think that this thing is worth a thousand dollars. To those of you that are going to buy one, this is what Jen-Hsun is spending your money on.

http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/02/nvidia-hq/

Shoot him an email for a personal thank you. That's a neat building you guys are buying him.


----------



## bee144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos*
> 
> I totally get where you guys are coming from, but this isn't exactly the "Titans Supporters" thread. It's the review thread, that is open to all types of discussion and interpretation of the product. Which makes sense since we're discussing reviews. The smarter choice would be for everyone that doesnt feel like reading all of the complaints to make a separate thread.
> 
> just my 2 cents...


It doesn't help when you come along and reiterate your negative feelings every 5-10 pages...


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> I dunno what is going on in here, but I don't think that this thing is worth a thousand dollars.


Thank goodness you finally showed up, I've been waiting all day for you to come in and tell me what you thought of the price.

Thanks for your useful contribution.


----------



## bee144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Thank goodness you finally showed up, I've been waiting all day for you to come in and tell me what you thought of the price.
> 
> Thanks for your useful contribution.


+1


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Thank goodness you finally showed up, I've been waiting all day for you to come in and tell me what you thought of the price.
> 
> Thanks for your useful contribution.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Thank goodness you finally showed up, I've been waiting all day for you to come in and tell me what you thought of the price.
> 
> Thanks for your useful contribution.


You're welcome! Personally I haven't come across any games that would require this level of bleeding edge performance, and based on the 2500+ points K|ngp|n got over the parade of 7970s on the hwbot leaderboard I just thought that the card was a smidge over priced. I did see what all that extra margin was going to be used for and wanted to say thanks to all the guys that did see this card as hitting a sweet spot for paying for the building.


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bee144*
> 
> It doesn't help when you come along and reiterate your negative feelings every 5-10 pages...


I made my point like 3 times in a 137 page thread. I dont think there's much of an issue but thanks


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I don't get it man, I run dual 7970's and most of my games run in the 90-120 fps range at max settings and 1080p (granted my 1440p monitor has hit them harder). I play BF3, BFBC2, Crysis, Warhead, Crysis 2, MOH, MOH Warfighter, Metro 2033, FC3. Only FC3 has given me issues (flat out won't run without massive input lag and stuttering on my sig rig) out of those games. I had a Samsung S27A950D before switching to 1440p IPS and the 7970's were great for 120Hz in my personal experience.


You saw the graphs above right three cards is worse than 2 or 1, this has been my experience many games I'm disabling all my GPU's to get higher smoother frame rates. Yes but games you mentioned BF3 and Metro, etc. Do indeed run better with 2 or 3 GPU's.
But I expect that, 3dmark scales well too. I'm afraid driver support is very limited. You listed some games are from same developers and also big titles. I understand AMD supports these titles well. But I play more than a few big release games. And I don't have support for 3 7970's. I figured those graphs would speak for themselves. I can go into Steam right now pick a game totally at random and I'm sure 4 out 5 times it will run better on one 7970 than three.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> Personally I haven't come across any games that would require this level of bleeding edge performance...


3840x2160 downsampling, sparse grid supersampling AA, NV surround, I could go on. There is _always_ something that can take advantage of more power. Whether that something is something you are interested in being able to use is a different matter.


----------



## bee144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos*
> 
> I made my point like 3 times in a 137 page thread. I dont think there's much of an issue but thanks


Actually 15 useless post. 15 to many.







Where is the smiley beating the dead horse emjoi at?


----------



## Stalker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 3840x2160 downsampling, sparse grid supersampling AA, NV surround, I could go on. There is _always_ something that can take advantage of more power. Whether that something is something you are interested in being able to use is a different matter.


Agreed. You can NEVER have too much power. In the near future you will wish you had a card like that. Price is a bit steep but hey, what can you do?


----------



## yoi

ill buy 2 titans and i dont have to buy GPUs for like 3 generations ? , like 3-5 years of use ? sounds good to me









another thing ... what about profesional aplications like rendering and simulation and stuff like that (3ds Max and Solidworks are important to me) . Do they own there ? i dont want to spend 3k+ on a Quadro . and i know they are not good for gaming , so i would love to have ONE computer that can serve me as a work-at-home computer and gaming computer


----------



## problemgaming

So what's the difference between asus and evga's titan cards?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 3840x2160 downsampling, sparse grid supersampling AA, NV surround, I could go on. There is _always_ something that can take advantage of more power. Whether that something is something you are interested in being able to use is a different matter.


Do you think that this card would help pushing games like FSX, Falcon BMS, DCS, ARMA II, etc.?


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 3840x2160 downsampling, sparse grid supersampling AA, NV surround, I could go on. There is _always_ something that can take advantage of more power. Whether that something is something you are interested in being able to use is a different matter.


I wasn't suggesting that there is not a use for this kind of power. Compute alone would justify the purchase in some instances. If the 1000 dollar price is legit though, it is a pretty big premium. Amazon paid for all of these 15 unit chips when it paid 2500 for 10000 of these cards. Just thought Jen was a lil' bit out of control with this one and then I saw the building and knew why.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *problemgaming*
> 
> So what's the difference between asus and evga's titan cards?


The sticker? [not being wise]


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> ill buy 2 titans and i dont have to buy GPUs for like 3 generations ? , like 3-5 years of use ? sounds good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another thing ... what about profesional aplications like rendering and simulation and stuff like that (3ds Max and Solidworks are important to me) . Do they own there ? i dont want to spend 3k+ on a Quadro . and i know they are not good for gaming , so i would love to have ONE computer that can serve me as a work-at-home computer and gaming computer


if it uses double precision, GTX Titan will rape everything else on the market.


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *problemgaming*
> 
> So what's the difference between asus and evga's titan cards?


probably the warranty

and another thing , is this card going to be limited as in 1,000 of them or limited as in 500,000 ... ? LOL that 500k doesnt sound that limited to me


----------



## mbreslin

I'm going from 2x 5970s to 2 (maybe 3 :x) titans. The only demanding game I'm interested in atm is crysis 3, fps dips to choppy in spots on medium. I know I could save a bunch and get a few 680s/7970s and probably be alright but when I do decide to upgrade I generally just grab whatever is fastest at the time regardless of price. Admittedly I was expecting 800$ msrp but oh well, life is short.









Also once I went 30"/2560x1600 I'll never go smaller, if i were gaming at 1080p I would never even consider a titan.


----------



## cookiesowns

Anyone know if Adobe CS6 and future Autodesk applications will take advantage of the Cuda cores in this card? Or would it still be significantly limited like before?


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Anyone know if Adobe CS6 and future Autodesk applications will take advantage of the Cuda cores in this card? Or would it still be significantly limited like before?


i want to know as well







specially in the autodesk aplications and DS ( solidworks )


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bee144*
> 
> Actually 15 useless post. 15 to many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the smiley beating the dead horse emjoi at?


Welcome to OCN. Where we don't all share the same opinion and don't all agree all the time.

Anyways, let's move on, no need for anymore back and forth.


----------



## carlhil2

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?p=24706#post24706 Dude putting in serious work with the Titan!


----------



## Mhill2029

Been looking at a lot of benchies, scalability on 3-Way Titans is really bad at the moment.....which i find odd.


----------



## bee144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Been looking at a lot of benchies, scalability on 3-Way Titans is really bad at the moment.....which i find odd.


I honestly imagine there being lots of driver updates to refine this. What we saw this week is only the beginning.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> ........................You are 100% correct, just waiting for it to pop up!


Here's how go into the Nvidia forum and start one, lol


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bee144*
> 
> I honestly imagine there being lots of driver updates to refine this. What we saw this week is only the beginning.


Yup. Apparently this current driver kills compute performance in certain applications as well. It took Nvidia what? Several revisions to improve performance on BIG Fermi? I guess BIG Kepler will be the same thing, as with GCN which was BIG.

What I really miss though is quadro modded drivers on GTX480







.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bee144*
> 
> I honestly imagine there being lots of driver updates to refine this. What we saw this week is only the beginning.


That's my logic, i should get 3 years easy out of this card. if things get too tight, get another!


----------



## Falknir

I cannot wait to get my hands on my pre-ordered TITAN.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falknir*
> 
> I cannot wait to get my hands on my pre-ordered TITAN.


My girl is already tired of me mentioning "TITAN"


----------



## gooface

not sure if want, or if I just want to wait to see what the GTX 780 has to offer for WAY less money, its nice to have all that performance, but I only have a 1080p display, I might go 680 SLI route, but I am not to fond of multi-gpu setups... I just got a new job so I might get one to celebrate... I'd have to figure out what to do with my 680 though, or I might sell the 7870 and keep the 680 for my backup pc... but that all depends on how much I can get for a year old 680... I hate this!

I always upgrade EVERY YEAR!!! I just want a card like the 8800 GTX, I bought that thing and I just retired it not long ago from my 2nd pc, it was a beast for a long time and was the best for quite a while, I am wondering if the Titan will be the same way and maybe I will save more money in the long run if I brake down and buy one.

Maybe....


----------



## carlhil2

I haven't benched since i added my second 580, can't wait!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Do you think that this card would help pushing games like FSX, Falcon BMS, DCS, ARMA II, etc.?


From what I know about FSX, it's almost completely CPU bottlenecked. Don't know enough about the others.


----------



## ladcrooks

I keep hearing about jealousy cos of the price! Its not all about jealousy though, are you being ripped off?

Think! - If this was to be the 7 series, you would expect a good deal of performance for an upgrade. So I cannot see the justification of this price!

How are they going to get round it? Take away the compute power? Hope you know what I mean!

What are you going to get as a gtx780? .................. Price to Ratio ? If such a card came out in a few months......


----------



## edo101

This tells me one thing. I need to buy an HD 7970


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> I dunno what is going on in here, but I don't think that this thing is worth a thousand dollars. To those of you that are going to buy one, this is what Jen-Hsun is spending your money on.
> 
> http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/02/nvidia-hq/
> 
> Shoot him an email for a personal thank you. That's a neat building you guys are buying him.


Those are some sweet buildings aren't they? Gonna email JHH and Congratulate him!

In other news, AMD is selling their Campus to pay off their debts, feel sorry for them.
http://m.tomshardware.com/news/amd-campus-lonestar-austin,19394.html


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> This tells me one thing. I need to buy an HD 7970


You can have mine cheap so I can get a Titan









Just kiddin you! Yep! HD7970 is great card, forgetting prices so is the Titan!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> This tells me one thing. I need to buy an HD 7970


Yes, it's VERY impressive!


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> This tells me one thing. I need to buy an HD 7970


Lol, this. With all this amount of people apparently getting a Titan, HD7970s should become cheap in OCN. Time to score sweet deals


----------



## Alatar

I'll be making a Titan club thread, in the next hour or two, needs just some setting up and I want a google docs member list that doesn't rely on me manually updating it so it doesn't become really time consuming like the 590 club was.


----------



## RKTGX95

Don't know about you, but if i had a spare bucks just waiting to be wasted, i'd get two Gigabyte Titans just to have both cards in the box and i could play against my friend with the most expensive cards you can get:



http://www.techpowerup.com/180512/GIGABYTE-Outs-Its-GeForce-GTX-Titan-Graphics-Card.html


----------



## brasco

Spoiler: Quote



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Don't know about you, but if i had a spare bucks just waiting to be wasted, i'd get two Gigabyte Titans just to have both cards in the box and i could play against my friend with the most expensive cards you can get:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/180512/GIGABYTE-Outs-Its-GeForce-GTX-Titan-Graphics-Card.html






Uhhh, glad I went EVGA, you can keep your crazy card game Gigabyte!









Delivery date estimated on the 1st, going to be a loooong wait...


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No I can see it on the graphs but that doesn't prove that it is actually a problem. I've had this argument over in the TR thread a thousand times. Nobody noticed any excessive frame latency with 12.11 until the TR report. Then all of the sudden everybody and their brother was suddenly massively afflicted by this terrible situation and their cards were suddenly unplayable. The 2 months that 12.11 was released before the TR story: Crickets.


The people who noticed frame latency thought it was normal or simply didn't know what it was. Plenty of people read what techreport was saying and realized that yes, it does happens to them. It wasn't the huge conspiracy, it was reality.

Quite often when you don't have a properly working version to compare to, you will think yours is perfectly fine. I see this every single day at work.


----------



## Alatar

For the people who are interested:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> When I see a game stuttering bad, I see a problem with the driver not a conspiracy. Shrugs.


Agreed 1000%

Everytime a site finds something that's not right on either side, certain people automatically jump to their defense without taking the time to understand what is really happening. For the ones that do understand, we just want to see it addressed and fixed.

I find it really, really hard to take anyone seriously when they use the word conspiracy when it comes to frame times & stutter.


----------



## Skorpian

Yet another debate about microstuttering..
People, microsttutering exists, and it's up the person playing to notice it or not. Period.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bee144*
> 
> Actually 15 useless post. 15 to many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the smiley beating the dead horse emjoi at?


No, 14 too many. Anybody is welcome to state their opinion. It's those who repeatedly try to force their opinion by stating it over and over again that have not making a positive contribution to the game.


----------



## Skorpian

Isn't the 6 GB VRAM too much of a waste on the GTX Titan? To use up that vram you'll need to be running insane resolutions with insane amounts of AA, and I believe the GTX titan itself will actually run out of power to give playable framerates in such insane res. + AA, right?
Well, it could come in play in SLI and especially Tri SLI, when the combined cards actually have enough power for stuff that actually eats 6 GB of VRAM, but I don't see it happening on a single card.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'd love to know why the cards are 5% more expensive in Canada... Given our dollar is on par with the US and on top of that we have to pay *13%* tax, it seems a bit silly.
> 
> And Canadian etailers are wondering why Canadians are ordering direct from the US instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Canada!


Spare a thought for Australians too. They are going to have to pay upwards of 1300-1500 for this thing easily and their currency has been above parity for quite sometime.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brasco*
> 
> 
> Uhhh, glad I went EVGA, you can keep your crazy card game Gigabyte!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delivery date estimated on the 1st, going to be a loooong wait...


They need to hurry the hell up and get more in stock. I was hammering on that preorder button for about 15 minutes getting error after error then bam, auto notify.


----------



## Deeldo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skorpian*
> 
> Isn't the 6 GB VRAM too much of a waste on the GTX Titan? To use up that vram you'll need to be running insane resolutions with insane amounts of AA, and I believe the GTX titan itself will actually run out of power to give playable framerates in such insane res. + AA, right?
> Well, it could come in play in SLI and especially Tri SLI, when the combined cards actually have enough power for stuff that actually eats 6 GB of VRAM, but I don't see it happening on a single card.


It's perhaps for those who run 3 sli and surround?


----------



## Maximization

sooo, any one get one yet?????????


----------



## brasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skorpian*
> 
> Isn't the 6 GB VRAM too much of a waste on the GTX Titan? To use up that vram you'll need to be running insane resolutions with insane amounts of AA


I can use it all up pretty quickly, not just pushing pixels


----------



## Skorpian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brasco*
> 
> I can use it all up pretty quickly, not just pushing pixels


Pushing what then


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> 4K is hardly "Around the corner"
> 
> A 4K HDTV costs about $20,000 right now. 1440P hasn't even become fully adapted by the mainstream yet. Only about 0.70% of Steam users have a 1440P monitor, versus 28% with 1920 x 1080.
> 
> Most laptops are still being sold with 1366 x 768 resolution screens. Most Desktop monitors being purchased by mainstream consumers have 1600 x 900 resolution screens. People still purchase 720P HDTV's.


Incorrect. Have you not paid attention in this thread? We just discussed this several pages back. There are several models in the 4-5k range @ 30-32" with 4K res...


----------



## Levesque

I'm using a 40K$ 4K projector for 2 years now, projecting on a 8 feet wide screen in my Home Theater.

4K is already here.


----------



## grifers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I'm using a 40K$ 4K projector for 2 years now, projecting on a 8 feet wide screen in my Home Theater.
> 
> 4K is already here.


Jealous here


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brasco*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Quote
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Don't know about you, but if i had a spare bucks just waiting to be wasted, i'd get two Gigabyte Titans just to have both cards in the box and i could play against my friend with the most expensive cards you can get:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/180512/GIGABYTE-Outs-Its-GeForce-GTX-Titan-Graphics-Card.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh, glad I went EVGA, you can keep your crazy card game Gigabyte!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delivery date estimated on the 1st, going to be a loooong wait...
Click to expand...

it sounds like you wouldn't pay 1000$ for the best card game ever. /sarcasm font

but seriously, if Gigabyte's offer wasn't 100-200$ more expensive (according to TPU it would cost 1100$ or 1200$ after tax) there would not have been any reason not to choose it. (other than maybe preferred warranty service in your area)


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Actually the guys at HardOCP have been talking for ages about how SLI felt smoother than Crossfire, but they never had the means to show it with data. They've also been talking about getting a hardware device like PCPer did for quite a while. They've also taken a lot of flak for their comments about "smoothness". So it wasn't just the TR report that talked about it, that was just the article that brought it into the mainstream.


Actually, frame time reporting used to be done back in the days when Sharky Extreme was huge (early 2000s). Digital Daily brought it up again back in 2007-2008 for their methodology followed by PCGH and some other EU sites back when the whole Microstutter Phenomenon began.

HardOCP and current sites ALWAYS had the means to show smoothness with actual data points but simply didn't report or research it. I'm guilty of that as well. Tech Report on the other hand took the lessons learned by DD, PCGH and others and brought frame time testing into the spotlight again, after years of it being used by sites which aren't around in any large capacity anymore.


----------



## brasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skorpian*
> 
> Pushing what then


Fluids and Photons mainly


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> You actually think that don't you? All we need is a modded bios like kingpin has to get 1300+ boost clock on air and water with titan so enjoy your 690 that will barely overclock past +100 core


You can actually mod the bios on a 690...Like we did on the 590's...But, I guess that doesn't matter









Said this on Tuesday, was called an idiot, told I didn't know what I was talking about but, here's Guru saying the same exact thing:

Quote:


> It is time to wrap this review up. The GeForce GTX Titan really was never designed to become a consumer graphics card for gaming, the extra DP units alone reveal that much. It however works out well.


Ultimately, it's your money and yours to do with as you please but, this wasn't a card designed for the gamer.


----------



## Aparition

So I read that the GPGPU clusters have to be Enabled which locks the clock speed to an extent.
Are all the gaming tests done with this disabled? What would happen if you enabled the function? would it increase anything in games? (ie: more computational power)


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> You can actually mod the bios on a 690...Like we did on the 590's...But, I guess that doesn't matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said this on Tuesday, was called an idiot, told I didn't know what I was talking about but, here's Guru saying the same exact thing:
> Ultimately, it's your money and yours to do with as you please but, this wasn't a card designed for the gamer.


A 690 with a modded bios overclocks the same as a stock bios. I sold my 690 a few weeks ago


----------



## brasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> would it increase anything in games? (ie: more computational power)


Good question, I don't think it would increase (at same clock) as it's advantageous to CUDA specific applications, I'm not sure if games take much advantage of that, maybe the PhysX would be improved, but with the Mhz capped I think less / slower frames with it on - pure speculation so would like to see some comparison benchmarks.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Can't wait for it to come out.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> A 690 with a modded bios overclocks the same as a stock bios. I sold my 690 a few weeks ago


Congratulations, I have 4 in the office and I disagree.

Write our own bios's as well.

Any card can be modified via an aftermarket bios and/or drivers.

Hell, used to write drivers for most of the Alienware folks here, all the time.

You actually can successfully modify the bios/drivers to OC a 690 quite a bit. Is it game changing? Absolutely not. Possible? Absolutely.

The Titan wasn't designed to sit around and game on -- It just so happens that it's capable of and does so rather nicely.

The 690 was made to game on -- It just so happens the vast majority of you that are flashing and "modifying" your bios aren't doing it right and aren't modifying the drivers as well.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Congratulations, I have 4 in the office and I disagree.
> 
> Write our own bios's as well.
> 
> Any card can be modified via an aftermarket bios and/or drivers.
> 
> Hell, used to write drivers for most of the Alienware folks here, all the time.
> 
> You actually can successfully modify the bios/drivers to OC a 690 quite a bit. Is it game changing? Absolutely not. Possible? Absolutely.
> 
> The Titan wasn't designed to sit around and game on -- It just so happens that it's capable of and does so rather nicely.
> 
> The 690 was made to game on -- It just so happens the vast majority of you that are flashing and "modifying" your bios aren't doing it right and aren't modifying the drivers as well.


I agree. Look at the guy sitting on top of 3d Mark 11 p score; I am sure it's modded, or Kingpin with his ln2 record on a 690... again modded right...
Speaking of which, send me a pm if you have got working one, and I understand that you are a business , so however we can transact per OCN, I am fine with that


----------



## dlee7283

The easy to say name and the pc mag press coverage has major epic lulz potential down the line with the kind of different hardware this will be ran on by noobs before all is said and done with.
The overall meme potential is very high so I am all for Titan no matter what the price is.

Get use to the name Titan on OCN ladies and gentleman, your going to hate it before it said and done with lol. Think "but can it run Crysis", but much worse.

I can't wait LOL


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Congratulations, I have 4 in the office and I disagree.
> 
> Write our own bios's as well.
> 
> Any card can be modified via an aftermarket bios and/or drivers.
> 
> Hell, used to write drivers for most of the Alienware folks here, all the time.
> 
> You actually can successfully modify the bios/drivers to OC a 690 quite a bit. Is it game changing? Absolutely not. Possible? Absolutely.
> 
> The Titan wasn't designed to sit around and game on -- It just so happens that it's capable of and does so rather nicely.
> 
> The 690 was made to game on -- It just so happens the vast majority of you that are flashing and "modifying" your bios aren't doing it right and aren't modifying the drivers as well.


I wish I would have had your bios then for the 690 because even with increased voltage it wouldnt go past +135 core. Do you plan on writing a custom bios for titan? Id be very interested


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> So I read that the GPGPU clusters have to be Enabled which locks the clock speed to an extent.
> Are all the gaming tests done with this disabled? What would happen if you enabled the function? would it increase anything in games? (ie: more computational power)


You need to enable the Double Precision units through the driver's control panel. Like so:



What this does is reroute processing tasks through the DP units instead of exclusively through the standard CUDA core pathways. While the Double Precision units have the capability to process draw calls, they do so at significantly reduced speeds due to their architectural nature and the fact there's only 896 of them. The simple fact of the matter is that games won't benefit from this extra computational power because they just don't use it.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> I'm so excited, my new GTX 690 will come home tomorrow, and i will laugh at those dummies Titan owners while i have 20 or 30 FPS more than them on any game at least the most importants, Metro 2033 Crysis, Crysis 3, Shogun II.
> 
> Im not planing to buy another one, when finally my gtx 690 won't be enough maxing out every game, when that day comes, i'm pretty sure i will have to buy a new Pc anyway, cause as always happen, a new tech as DX12, DX13, etc will be launch and anyway we all will have to buy new PC, making your SLI TITAN 2K useless and pointless.


on what rig, certainly not the one in your sig...?


----------



## Arock5504

I just learnt about the titan yesterdee. I was like "WAADAFAA IS THIS??"

I was eager to hear news on 700 series and the 8000 series... and was totally blindsided by this. I was holding up for either the 8970 or 780... but from benchmarks, TITAN looks like a solid card; and runs close to QUAD 690 in just SLI...

Other than the hefty sticker price







...


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> You need to enable the Double Precision units through the driver's control panel. Like so:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What this does is reroute processing tasks through the DP units instead of exclusively through the standard CUDA core pathways. While the Double Precision units have the capability to process draw calls, they do so at significantly reduced speeds due to their architectural nature and the fact there's only 896 of them. The simple fact of the matter is that games won't benefit from this extra computational power because they just don't use it.


Thanks! Makes sense. Maybe GTX7xx will just be the TITAN without the DP cores.


----------



## dlee7283

1K is good longterm in actuality,this card should run almost every game out there for the next 4 years at least depending on the resolution(It will max out all the "fun" games at 1920x1080 for years to come). With the PS4 actually being less powerful than this by a longshot I dont think anyone who buys its right now will be disappointed down the line as we are still going to get console ports and most developers are going to realize most gamers in the PC world won't even be close to on a Titan.

1366x768 is the most popular gaming resolution right now in the world just to put things into perspective lol.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> 1K is good longterm in actuality,this card should run almost every game out there for the next 4 years at least depending on the resolution. With the PS4 actually being less powerful than this by a longshot I dont think anyone who buys its right now will be disappointed down the line as we are still going to get console ports and most developers are going to realize most gamers in the PC world won't even be close to on a Titan.
> 
> 1366x768 is the most popular gaming resolution right now in the world just to put things into perspective lol.


I'd say longer than 4 years if the person is willing to turn down a couple settings, but i'm guessing anyone buying this is not willing to do that. I'm willing to bet we won't see a single GPU outperform this card until late 2014 or so. The first card to even compare will probably be the GTX 880, and based on past performance increases in the X80 line it would only trade blows (but probably consume a lot less power and be cheaper).

The main problem I see happening is when PS4 games get ported over, they will look better, run at a higher resolutions, but still be coded bad and utilize the hardware less than they do on consoles. So even if Titan is incredibly faster than a PS4, I don't see it destroying every PS4 port. CDProjectRED has it right. Release games for PC, then do quality ports to the consoles. It's a win/win for both console gamers and PC gamers, not to mention the company.


----------



## XxOsurfer3xX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> I'm so excited, my new GTX 690 will come home tomorrow, and i will laugh at those dummies Titan owners while i have 20 or 30 FPS more than them on any game at least the most importants, Metro 2033 Crysis, Crysis 3, Shogun II.
> 
> Im not planing to buy another one, when finally my gtx 690 won't be enough maxing out every game, when that day comes, i'm pretty sure i will have to buy a new Pc anyway, cause as always happen, a new tech as DX12, DX13, etc will be launch and anyway we all will have to buy new PC, making your SLI TITAN 2K useless and pointless.


I'm on the same boat as you, I just purchased a 690. I don't think titan is useless, just overpriced IMHO...


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> I dunno what is going on in here, but I don't think that this thing is worth a thousand dollars. To those of you that are going to buy one, this is what Jen-Hsun is spending your money on.
> 
> http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/02/nvidia-hq/
> 
> Shoot him an email for a personal thank you. That's a neat building you guys are buying him.


That post is just as pointless, as people who are trying to claim that there's more Microstutter on a Single GPU than there's in SLI, and using selective tests from Tom's Hardware to support their point.


----------



## Vrait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> It's unlikely more than 3 - 4 GB will be used in the near future, but my guess is that they included 6 GB to differentiate it (and future proof, given the premium price you're paying) from the future GTX 780, which I presume will have 3 GB of VRAM. They could have opted for 4 GB, but that would mean using the same uneven memory controller / memory size arrangement as the GTX 660 ti, which is not optimal.


I don't know, with the new consoles coming out by the end of the year with a high amount of unified ram. I can see more, and more VRAM being used.

I highly doubt the PS4 will use a lot of the ram for the system. So I could see games having access to well over 4GBs of ram, if not 6GBs or even 7GBs.


----------



## Orici

Any Quad SLI test of the Titans?


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I'd say longer than 4 years if the person is willing to turn down a couple settings, but i'm guessing anyone buying this is not willing to do that. I'm willing to bet we won't see a single GPU outperform this card until late 2014 or so. The first card to even compare will probably be the GTX 880, and based on past performance increases in the X80 line it would only trade blows (but probably consume a lot less power and be cheaper).
> 
> The main problem I see happening is when PS4 games get ported over, they will look better, run at a higher resolutions, but still be coded bad and utilize the hardware less than they do on consoles. So even if Titan is incredibly faster than a PS4, I don't see it destroying every PS4 port. CDProjectRED has it right. Release games for PC, then do quality ports to the consoles. It's a win/win for both console gamers and PC gamers, not to mention the company.


I agree, I have hope with the PS4 as it seems to be more x86 based and not PowerPC.

I see Nvidia shrinking Titan,rebadging it and using it in their 8, 9 and even 10 series cards so the technology is going to be here for a LONG while. The people getting it now are just getting it in its most power hungry form.

People here will just sidegrade this technology for years to come in better SLI scaling,power etc.

There is still a large majority of the population who have never even gamed on 8800gtx level graphics lol


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrait*
> 
> I don't know, with the new consoles coming out by the end of the year with a high amount of unified ram. I can see more, and more VRAM being used.
> 
> I highly doubt the PS4 will use a lot of the ram for the system. So I could see games having access to well over 4GBs of ram, if not 6GBs or even 7GBs.


If the 384bit bus continues into the next series of cards I expect 3GB and 6GB to be common. 4, 5, 7GB's is odd. More doesn't always make it better if the bus has to hack itself to use it.
I'm happy with 3GBs. (I'm still only using 1280MB







)


----------



## ejb222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrait*
> 
> I don't know, with the new consoles coming out by the end of the year with a high amount of unified ram. I can see more, and more VRAM being used.
> 
> I highly doubt the PS4 will use a lot of the ram for the system. So I could see games having access to well over 4GBs of ram, if not 6GBs or even 7GBs.


Also, I'm curious as to how the multicore consoles will help these ports take more advantage of the PCs they are ported to. I'm curious as to how much progress has been made to reduce the coding needed to get these games to run on PCs as well as they do on consoles. It is really obvious how much power even the low end cards have if the hardware can be directly written too. Look at the Dirt 3 benchies. Amd smokes everything and that is just amd features in the coding. Imagine if games were coded for a GTX680 specifically or even a Titan? There has to be some sort of progress in the departemtn no???


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orici*
> 
> Any Quad SLI test of the Titans?


Only person i know running quad is kingpin.


----------



## XxOsurfer3xX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> Also, I'm curious as to how the multicore consoles will help these ports take more advantage of the PCs they are ported to. I'm curious as to how much progress has been made to reduce the coding needed to get these games to run on PCs as well as they do on consoles. It is really obvious how much power even the low end cards have if the hardware can be directly written too. Look at the Dirt 3 benchies. Amd smokes everything and that is just amd features in the coding. Imagine if games were coded for a GTX680 specifically or even a Titan? There has to be some sort of progress in the departemtn no???


New consoles are going to be awesome for PC gaming, ports HAVE to be better.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I'd say longer than 4 years if the person is willing to turn down a couple settings, but i'm guessing anyone buying this is not willing to do that. I'm willing to bet we won't see a single GPU outperform this card until late 2014 or so. The first card to even compare will probably be the GTX 880, and based on past performance increases in the X80 line it would only trade blows (but probably consume a lot less power and be cheaper).
> 
> The main problem I see happening is when PS4 games get ported over, they will look better, run at a higher resolutions, but still be coded bad and utilize the hardware less than they do on consoles. So even if Titan is incredibly faster than a PS4, I don't see it destroying every PS4 port. CDProjectRED has it right. Release games for PC, then do quality ports to the consoles. It's a win/win for both console gamers and PC gamers, not to mention the company.


Its a good thing then that ps4s APU/gpu will use x86/gcn architecture...well I guess good for the amd user.

I think it will be much better this time around. Porting won't take half the work it did on ps3.


----------



## Arock5504

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Only person i know running quad is kingpin.


Lucky bastard, I guess it's the perks of being EVGA's little golden child (Yes, I am jealous). You'll need a massive PSU and will rack up the electricity bill... cops gonna think you are growing something.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Some overclocking results.



*NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan at Stock Settings (837MHz Core (+turbo boost) & 6008MHz Memory):*
13814 GPU score


*EVGA GeForce GTX Titan Overclocked w/ 1163MHz Core & 6500MHz Memory:*
15827 GPU score








http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2144/15/


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arock5504*
> 
> Lucky bastard, I guess it's the perks of being EVGA's little golden child (Yes, I am jealous). You'll need a massive PSU and will rack up the electricity bill... cops gonna think you are growing something.


It's not like many (if any) of us could do what he does. Not like he's just playing with the cards


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Some overclocking results.
> 
> 
> 
> *NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan at Stock Settings (837MHz Core (+turbo boost) & 6008MHz Memory):*
> 13814 GPU score
> 
> 
> *EVGA GeForce GTX Titan Overclocked w/ 1163MHz Core & 6500MHz Memory:*
> 15827 GPU score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2144/15/


300MHz increase ~ 10% increase in performance. Probably stock card is boosting ~ 1GHz speeds.

I wonder how close a 1.3GHz HD 7970 can come to a Titan.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> Also, I'm curious as to how the multicore consoles will help these ports take more advantage of the PCs they are ported to. I'm curious as to how much progress has been made to reduce the coding needed to get these games to run on PCs as well as they do on consoles. It is really obvious how much power even the low end cards have if the hardware can be directly written too. Look at the Dirt 3 benchies. Amd smokes everything and that is just amd features in the coding. Imagine if games were coded for a GTX680 specifically or even a Titan? There has to be some sort of progress in the departemtn no???


Trust me, nvidia and amd push developers to use and learn their hardware. Nvidia games almost alwats feature physx to some degree and end up running better on their cards (borderlands 2, batman, farcry3, etc.)

This has been going on for years and always begs the question "are they making it better for their hardware or worse for the others?"


----------



## SKYMTL

Those power numbers are....interesting.


----------



## mimart7

It's now available for order in the us from newegg, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121724


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mimart7*
> 
> It's now available for order in the us from newegg, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121724


Its a preorder. They wont have them till the 28th. So if all goes well i'll have 2 to play with next friday


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> It's not like many (if any) of us could do what he does. Not like he's just playing with the cards


i bet that even with the Quad Titan SLI he can't run Minesweeper @ 60FPS








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Trust me, nvidia and amd push developers to use and learn their hardware. Nvidia games almost alwats feature physx to some degree and end up running better on their cards (borderlands 2, batman, farcry3, etc.)
> 
> This has been going on for years and always begs the question "are they making it better for their hardware or worse for the others?"


the dark side of fierce competition...


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arock5504*
> 
> Lucky bastard, I guess it's the perks of being EVGA's little golden child (Yes, I am jealous). You'll need a massive PSU and will rack up the electricity bill... cops gonna think you are growing somethi:thumb:ng.


I saw his review, he def is a pro and much respect of course, I just found it funny he used the world average enthusiast standing next to a 4k SLI card setup.

If I were KingPin I would let them keep the Titans if they allowed me to show on camera how truly awful the GT 520 is and bench it in gaming with cards from 2004 and 2005.

The moral victory over the performance for me


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 300MHz increase ~ 10% increase in performance. Probably stock card is boosting ~ 1GHz speeds.
> 
> I wonder how close a 1.3GHz HD 7970 can come to a Titan.


10%? That is wrong

More like
3DMark: +15%
Metro 2033: 1080p: +12%, 1600p: +11%
BF3: 1080p: +15%, 1600p: +17%

Thats pretty good results on air. He isn`t even overvolting it.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 300MHz increase ~ 10% increase in performance. Probably stock card is boosting ~ 1GHz speeds.
> 
> I wonder how close a 1.3GHz HD 7970 can come to a Titan.


Titan follows the Kepler oc perf. Percentage very closely. 1/3 or 1/2.5 was the norm for 680 as well.

Pretty clear at this point that 1150-1165 is the average or close to the top of Max sustained boost with stock bios. Now if we can get past that 265w limit....because this makes it painfully clear a water block can't net you any more boost. Temperature is not the problem, total power draw is.

Do you guys think we will see fried chips once someone mods the bios? I think gk110 can take upwards of 280-295w but there must be a reason for the hard limit right?


----------



## mimart7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Its a preorder. They wont have them till the 28th. So if all goes well i'll have 2 to play with next friday


I only said it was available for order, the soonest anyone will have them will be the first week of March, and that is just a guess on my part. I still won't be dropping $1k on a card, but the pricing of the 680's and 670's has become more affordable.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Titan follows the Kepler oc perf. Percentage very closely. 1/3 or 1/2.5 was the norm for 680 as well.
> 
> Pretty clear at this point that 1150-1165 is the average or close to the top of Max sustained boost with stock bios. Now if we can get past that 265w limit....because this makes it painfully clear a water block can't net you any more boost. Temperature is not the problem, total power draw is.
> 
> Do you guys think we will see fried chips once someone mods the bios? I think gk110 can take upwards of 280-295w but there must be a reason for the hard limit right?


Custom bios are already in the works for Titan.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> 10%? That is wrong
> 
> More like
> 3DMark: +15%
> Metro 2033: 1080p: +12%, 1600p: 11%
> BF3: 1080p: +15%, 1600p: 17%
> 
> Thats pretty good on air. He isn`t even overvolting it.


Its not about overvolting. Overvolting means nothing with this card where it stands. Its about the 265w limit. He could set it to 1v and 1250 but if it draws more that 265w it doesn't matter. Titan constantly adjust voltage and clock whether you want it to or not. That's why we are only seeing 1150-1160 sustained overclocks. Hell, kingpin used 1.162v to get 1750 clock lol (though he probably hard modded the card)


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Some overclocking results.


Hmm... I *highly* doubt that +250 on memory is stable, he just pushed the card as high as it could go for benching. I believe many reviews said they wouldn't go past +150 on memory because all it does it increase TDP usage, which will lower your core clock when gaming.



This also makes me laugh at all the "690 is by far superior" posts. The 690 has microstuttering and frame lag, so the Titan is far above the 690 in this test. Both are great cards, and it's really preference if you want the 690 or Titan.


----------



## jcde7ago

You know #$%# has hit the fan when people are bickering over comparing the performance of two _$1,000_ graphics cards....talk about first world problems!









The GTX 690 vs GTX Titan debate really has to stop - when it's all said and done, the GTX 690 is going to come out on top in terms of raw performance, somewhere in the vicinity of 10-15%. Frame times are obviously a different story as the Titan comes out ahead by a bit since it's a single card solution. However, virtually every game released these days supports SLI, and the frame time differences are so miniscule that they are going to be imperceptible to 99.9% of people looking at side-by-side comparisons of games being played between these two cards.

The downside to the GTX 690 is the lack of VRAM in high multi-monitor setups, since 2GB just isn't enough; the downside to the Titan is that it will run out of pure horsepower well before it hits a 6GB VRAM limit, making it a truly premium solution for those who are looking to buy 2 or more. Both cards are BIOS moddable, and the 690 is absolutely capable of some good OC'ing headroom, so the whole "when the Titan is OC'd" argument is moot when you can do the same to a 690 - unless people want to ignore the current 690 OC'd records.

The allure of the Titan isn't there for a lot of people who are already rocking 7970s, 680s or 690s, simply because the sensible upgrade path will usually *only* lie with getting TWO Titans, which, unless one is running 3x monitors at a 1440/1600p clip, just isn't needed. That is, of course, with ePeen notwithstanding. I don't think i'm going to downgrade (yes, downgrade) to a single Titan, because that makes no sense for me with a single 2560x1440p monitor - Crysis 3 on the highest settings with 4/8xAA maintaining a framerate relatively close to 60FPS vsync'd? Check.

The only thing that would make me run out and throw more money at Nvidia is if benches come out with insane, and I mean insane, numbers from OC'd Titans surpassing 690s in raw performance, since if that happens, the VRAM headroom between 2GB and 6GB would make it worth the trouble to switch.

TL;DR; 690 owners needn't feel butt-hurt over the Titan - i'm sure most of us who own a 690 can afford to buy at least 3 on a single paycheck, so cost probably isn't the issue. At the same time, there is no need to pretend like the Titan isn't a card that's "not worth it," since it very much is - with the right setups, particularly when in SLI/Tri/Quad-SLI - but I will agree, for people already rocking 7970s/680s/690s, the Titan really is a card that should only be bought if you're willing to completely throw away any notion of price/performance figures, since the numbers are readily available as far as what one gets when investing in a *single* Titan.


----------



## GingerJohn

Guys, if you are going to post graphs or other metrics please do what a few people here are doing and source them, or at least give the details of them such as benchmark, drivers, card edition etc.

Without context you might as well just post something that looks like this:





Spoiler: context



Graph shows the number of characters in the product name


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Hmm... I *highly* doubt that +250 on memory is stable, he just pushed the card as high as it could go for benching. I believe many reviews said they wouldn't go past +150 on memory because all it does it increase TDP usage, which will lower your core clock when gaming.


Has anyone speculated how high the memory could go without the TDP limit? Will we see 7000mhz effective with an unlocked bios?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Has anyone speculated how high the memory could go without the TDP limit? Will we see 7000mhz effective with an unlocked bios?


KingPin got 1.75GHz core and 6.8GHz memory on his modified BIOS and that's across 3 cards, so unless he got 3 cherries it's probably not a fluke. I think ~6.5GHz for 24/7 is possible on stock, if we get modified BIOS. However, no one is gonna come close to reaching his core speed without LN2.

I'm also not sure i'd flash a $1000 card's BIOS for ~5% more performance. If I was on water and could turn that into ~10%, I'd consider it more.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> KingPin got 1.75GHz core and 6.8GHz memory on his modified BIOS and that's across 3 cards, so unless he got 3 cherries it's probably not a fluke. I think ~6.5GHz for 24/7 is possible on stock, if we get modified BIOS. However, no one is gonna come close to reaching his core speed without LN2.
> 
> I'm also not sure i'd flash a $1000 card's BIOS for ~5% more performance. If I was on water and could turn that into ~10%, I'd consider it more.


he also used epower boards for all cards he benched on LN2.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Hmm... I *highly* doubt that +250 on memory is stable, he just pushed the card as high as it could go for benching. I believe many reviews said they wouldn't go past +150 on memory because all it does it increase TDP usage, which will lower your core clock when gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> This also makes me laugh at all the "690 is by far superior" posts. The 690 has microstuttering and frame lag, so the Titan is far above the 690 in this test. Both are great cards, and it's really preference if you want the 690 or Titan.


While I understand your constant harping on the micro stutter issue, its still unfortunate that a titan has to Max oc to reach the frames of a stock 690.

You yourself said micro stutter above 60fps becomes much less noticeable to non existent.

I am not saying you don't have a point, but it seems to me that it really depends on the scenario and set up to determine whether a 690 or titan is appropriate.

I myself said if I had to choose a titan or 690, I would take titan all day long. I can expand to 2 if I need to or if I have a small, one card build.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> KingPin got 1.75GHz core and 6.8GHz memory on his modified BIOS and that's across 3 cards, so unless he got 3 cherries it's probably not a fluke. I think ~6.5GHz for 24/7 is possible on stock, if we get modified BIOS. However, no one is gonna come close to reaching his core speed without LN2.
> 
> I'm also not sure i'd flash a $1000 card's BIOS for ~5% more performance. If I was on water and could turn that into ~10%, I'd consider it more.


From what i've read its just a matter of adding support to KGB and other Nvidia bios editors. I unfortunately dont have one to test yet but it makes me wonder if cards were downclocking themselves because of the TDP limit. Kingpin had 17xx core clock set on Precision yet 16xx was only being read on gpuz. Might be a glitch or it might be the card downclocking.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> he also used epower boards for all cards he benched on LN2.


There is a reason his precision x said 1.162v


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mimart7*
> 
> It's now available for order in the us from newegg, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121724


Quote:


> Warranty
> Limited Warranty period (parts): 3 years
> Limited Warranty period (labor): 3 years


i thought those had a longer warranty period unless there was a signed EULA about over volting (?)


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> From what i've read its just a matter of adding support to KGB and other Nvidia bios editors. I unfortunately dont have one to test yet but it makes me wonder if cards were downclocking themselves because of the TDP limit. Kingpin had 17xx core clock set on Precision yet 16xx was only being read on gpuz. Might be a glitch or it might be the card downclocking.


Not tdp, confirmed by many and by looking at the numbers. Its all the locked wattage. 265w, you hit that you get down clocked.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Guys, if you are going to post graphs or other metrics please do what a few people here are doing and source them, or at least give the details of them such as benchmark, drivers, card edition etc.
> 
> Without context you might as well just post something that looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: context
> 
> 
> 
> Graph shows the number of characters in the product name


i Lol'd


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> i Lol'd


my absolute last deciding factor: variety.


----------



## Arock5504

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> It's not like many (if any) of us could do what he does. Not like he's just playing with the cards


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> I saw his review, he def is a pro and much respect of course, I just found it funny he used the world average enthusiast standing next to a 4k SLI card setup.
> 
> If I were KingPin I would let them keep the Titans if they allowed me to show on camera how truly awful the GT 520 is and bench it in gaming with cards from 2004 and 2005.
> 
> The moral victory over the performance for me


He is without a doubt a pro. I've seen the benchmarks and numbers. He has invested a lot of time into gaining the knowledge and skill he possesses. I still can be butthurt that I don't have a multi million dollar company backing me and my hobbies.. even if it's just me playing and tinkering.









I did find that strange in the video... Im intrested in your take of awful video cards... I would watch you review god awful cards, I would find this comical especially if you used crappy korean PSU and blew them up in the end.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Not tdp, confirmed by many and by looking at the numbers. Its all the locked wattage. 265w, you hit that you get down clocked.


Thats what i meant. Its friday and my brain is fried


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> KingPin got 1.75GHz core and 6.8GHz memory on his modified BIOS and that's across 3 cards, *so unless he got 3 cherries* it's probably not a fluke.


To be fair he probably did.

If you were nVidia would you not make sure that reviewers and Pro OC'ers got the best cards going? I certainly would.

The good news is that the same goes for AMD, so at least that puts reviews on a level playing field - they all represent the best cards available at the time.

When it falls down is when the cards are available for purchase - what the spread of good to poor cards looks like determines the probability of you getting a good or a poor clocker.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> While I understand your constant harping on the micro stutter issue, its still unfortunate that a titan has to Max oc to reach the frames of a stock 690.
> 
> You yourself said micro stutter above 60fps becomes much less noticeable to non existent.
> 
> I am not saying you don't have a point, but it seems to me that it really depends on the scenario and set up to determine whether a 690 or titan is appropriate.
> 
> I myself said if I had to choose a titan or 690, I would take titan all day long. I can expand to 2 if I need to or if I have a small, one card build.


Yup, into today's games both solutions will likely get 60+ FPS in all games unless you are running crazy resolutions... so microstuttering doesn't matter that much. However, if you are buying Titan or the 690 as a solution for "future proofing", when they start getting 40-50FPS in modern games you'll see the Titan will feel far smoother.

It's really preference, I can't disagree or agree with someone choosing a 690 over a Titan. However, I feel Titan is the better product for long term... and that's why I'd definitely recommend it over the 690. It is slightly annoying to have people coming in claiming the 690 is superior, no questions asked, because it's simply not true.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Hmm... I *highly* doubt that +250 on memory is stable, he just pushed the card as high as it could go for benching. I believe many reviews said they wouldn't go past +150 on memory because all it does it increase TDP usage, which will lower your core clock when gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> This also makes me laugh at all the "690 is by far superior" posts. The 690 has microstuttering and frame lag, so the Titan is far above the 690 in this test. Both are great cards, and it's really preference if you want the 690 or Titan.


690 is not OCD in this comparison. My 690 Ocs to 1200 on water.
Edit: 135/145/312 on precision my stable oc


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Thats what i meant. Its friday and my brain is fried


I hear ya man. I think the 140 pages of financial advice has put a hemorrhage in our brains.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> 690 is not ocd in this comparison. My 690 *Ocs* to 1200 on water.


Hah! You got october'd. (God damn auto correct)


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Hah! You got october'd. (God damn auto correct)


Damn iPad


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Its not about overvolting. Overvolting means nothing with this card where it stands. Its about the 265w limit. He could set it to 1v and 1250 but if it draws more that 265w it doesn't matter. Titan constantly adjust voltage and clock whether you want it to or not. That's why we are only seeing 1150-1160 sustained overclocks. Hell, kingpin used 1.162v to get 1750 clock lol (though he probably hard modded the card)


Yup, you might be right about that 1150MHz might be the limit for this GPU *on air,* but I think it will hit higher clocks than that with better cooling (water).
The temperature greatly controls how Titan overclocks: You set limits on how high temperature you want on this GPU, and the GPU overclocks itself until it meets that limit. From all the reviews I`ve seen so far where they overclock the GPU, they set it at 90C and they all have hit that limit. So we don`t know if its pulling 265W at that time. In fact, I`m willing to bet money that it doesn`t. Why? Because a Titan without overclock draw 208W. It still have 60W for the overclock, which should result in better clocks than 1150MHz









I personally think we should reach 1200-1300MHz on this thing, if cooled by water. But that remains to be seen.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Hmm... I *highly* doubt that +250 on memory is stable, he just pushed the card as high as it could go for benching. I believe many reviews said they wouldn't go past +150 on memory because all it does it increase TDP usage, which will lower your core clock when gaming.


Multiple sites is reporting that overclocking the memory up to 6500MHz-6600MHz (effective) goes without a hitch.

bit-tech:
Quote:


> Despite the 3GB of GDDR5 fitted on the PCB's rear lacking any active cooling it too proved more than agreeable to a little tweaking and we soon had it running at 1,652MHz (6.6GHz effective), a healthy ten per cent increase over stock.


Legitreviews:
Quote:


> After a few hours with the GeForce Titan we found that the card was able to reach 1163MHz on the core clock and while we weren't too aggressive with the memory we were able to get it up to 1625MHz (6500MHz effective).


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> 690 is not OCD in this comparison. My 690 Ocs to 1200 on water.


Yes, but we're still comparing NVIDIA's highest end dual GPU card to NVIDIA's highest end single GPU card that came out less than a year later. If the Titan beat the 690 in sheer FPS, not a single person would ever touch the 690 and it'd need a price drop. The gap between single GPU and dual GPU has not been this small in a very long time... and that's why it's impressive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Multiple sites is reporting that overclocking the memory up to 6500MHz-6600MHz (effective) goes without a hitch.


Good know, I wonder if they overclocked it and didn't see that it resulted in less core speed while benching/gaming like some sites were claiming? I guess i'll have to test it out when mine gets here.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> 690 is not OCD in this comparison. My 690 Ocs to 1200 on water.


Actually, judging from the power numbers, he is hitting smack into the TDP limit.

I'm just curious to know how those framerates were achieved if the consumption numbers point towards clock speed limitations due to the card's built-in limiter.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Yes, but we're still comparing NVIDIA's highest end dual GPU card to NVIDIA's highest end single GPU card that came out less than a year later. If the Titan beat the 690 in sheer FPS, not a single person would ever touch the 690 and it'd need a price drop. The gap between single GPU and dual GPU has not been this small in a very long time... and that's why it's impressive.


Lol, that's why you don't see me arguing about the price of Titan, because I figure that it does support the current pricing of my 690 for resale purposes. I agree


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> Actually, judging from the power numbers, he is hitting smack into the TDP limit.
> 
> I'm just curious to know how those framerates were achieved if the consumption numbers point towards clock speed limitations due to the card's built-in limiter.


Not sure if you asking this question of me, but I edited my earlier post to show my stable oc, beyond this, I bsod in pretty much every benchmark


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> Actually, judging from the power numbers, he is hitting smack into the TDP limit.
> 
> I'm just curious to know how those framerates were achieved if the consumption numbers point towards clock speed limitations due to the card's built-in limiter.


The problem is unless we can see a read out from afterburner of how the clocks/volts fluctuate, it is hard to determine what the actual average over clock was.

For instance in gurus review, it shows that even set to 1175 core/1.2v, he was never hitting it. The ab readout shows it dipping between 1097-~1160 with volt changes between 1.162-1.2

Edit: and you are talking about the 690, my bad. Please ignore unless you don't want to, I mean, maybe you will find some value in my words.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Yes, but we're still comparing NVIDIA's highest end dual GPU card to NVIDIA's highest end single GPU card that came out less than a year later. If the Titan beat the 690 in sheer FPS, not a single person would ever touch the 690 and it'd need a price drop. The gap between single GPU and dual GPU has not been this small in a very long time... and that's why it's impressive.
> Good know, I wonder if they overclocked it and didn't see that it resulted in less core speed while benching/gaming? I guess i'll have to test it out when mine gets here.


Murlocke come on now your selling "wolf tickets" at this point. Your comparing a highly overclocked Titan to a stock gtx690 that just happens to be the same price. At this point we don't even know what this card will overclock too. What the review achieved could be a serious stretch. For all we know most might not even break 1000mhz which is still a decent overclock from this generation of Nvidia. This entire microstuttering conversation seems to be coming from those who have never owned a 690 except you. Myself and many others who own this card currently have no idea what your talking about. Maybe its the motherboard or cpu I don't know but my 690 runs smooth as silk. The Titan is in no way shape or form equal to the 690. A 690 won't overclock like a 680 but you can get 100-150mhz easy. If the Titan was only 700-750 and then you were saying with a insane overclock it equals a thousand dollar gtx690 then you would have some ground to stand on. But comparing a highly overclocked Titan that cost the same as a 690 in stock form is utterly ridiculous and saying the Titan is superior because it only equals a stock 690 with this overclock is rubbish. I was one of the biggest Titan supporters here from the start. I was ready to buy two at launch. I even had two I could have picked up yesterday. But I'm sorry it fell short from what I expected. With a huge overclock it should destroy a 690 for the price Nvidia is asking. Taking that to equal a 690 is embarrassing.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Yup, you might be right about that 1150MHz might be the limit for this GPU *on air,* but I think it will hit higher clocks than that with better cooling (water).
> The temperature greatly controls how Titan overclocks: You set limits on how high temperature you want on this GPU, and the GPU overclocks itself until it meets that limit. From all the reviews I`ve seen so far where they overclock the GPU, they set it at 90C and they all have hit that limit. So we don`t know if its pulling 265W at that time. In fact, I`m willing to bet money that it doesn`t. Why? Because a Titan without overclock draw 208W. It still have 60W for the overclock, which should result in better clocks than 1150MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think we should reach 1200-1300MHz on this thing, if cooled by water. But that remains to be seen.


The problem is, you arent reaching a thermal threshold, you are reach a power one. Simply adding water block does not reduce power draw. Lower the operating temp will not reduce power draw significantly (since were only going from 80* to ~40-45*).

I can almost assure you that you will need a new bios to get higher clocks. Water cooling isn't going to cut it. Its not like they are artifacting when pushing over clocks, they just can't get past 265w.

And trust me, this size chip can eat 60 extra watts pretty fast.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I want 2 of these

http://www.evga.com/articles/00729/#TitanHCSignature

and I don't think I'm able to buy from websites based in the states because i live in Australia.

Could somebody help me out here if i transfer the money into their Paypal and then on post the cards to me.

I wasn't going to get the Titan but then when i saw the signature watercooled! WOW

Thanks


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Yes, but we're still comparing NVIDIA's highest end dual GPU card to NVIDIA's highest end single GPU card that came out less than a year later. ...The gap between single GPU and dual GPU has not been this small in a very long time... and that's why it's impressive.


/Thread

Hit the lights on your way out guys


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Good know, I wonder if they overclocked it and didn't see that it resulted in less core speed while benching/gaming like some sites were claiming? I guess i'll have to test it out when mine gets here.


Good question. It sounds to me like it was no problem getting it tthere and running at 6500MHz
Quote:


> we soon had it running at 1,652MHz


, but wether it was stable, thats a different question. I guess we will see more overclocking reviews later. I know several are working on one


----------



## IlIfadeIlI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> The problem is, you arent reaching a thermal threshold, you are reach a power one. Simply adding water block does not reduce power draw. Lower the operating temp will not reduce power draw significantly (since were only going from 80* to ~40-45*).
> 
> I can almost assure you that you will need a new bios to get higher clocks. Water cooling isn't going to cut it. Its not like they are artifacting when pushing over clocks, they just can't get past 265w.
> 
> And trust me, this size chip can eat 60 extra watts pretty fast.


Then how are they getting 1600-1800mhzn with LN2?


----------



## c900712

Corsair AX 850 Watt, is it enough for 2xTitans + 3770k and a couple of harddrives ?


----------



## dlee7283

best chart ever.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIfadeIlI*
> 
> Then how are they getting 1600-1800mhzn with LN2?


........like I just said, modded bios. And they use epower boards.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> The gap between single GPU and dual GPU has not been this small in a very long time... and that's why it's impressive.


Agree 100%. The difference between Titan and that dual GPU is even better than the 15% that was said in the rumors: GTX 690 is only 9% faster than GTX Titan. Thats very impressive.

Since GTX 690 have poor latency, I would buy the GTX Titan in a heartbeat, also considering that its cooler, makes less noise, draw less power. Its really a great GPU for those who can afford it.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c900712*
> 
> Corsair AX 850 Watt, is it enough for 2xTitans + 3770k and a couple of harddrives ?


It will but it will die much sooner. A 1000w will give you some more buffer.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> The problem is, you arent reaching a thermal threshold, you are reach a power one. Simply adding water block does not reduce power draw. Lower the operating temp will not reduce power draw significantly (since were only going from 80* to ~40-45*).
> 
> I can almost assure you that you will need a new bios to get higher clocks. Water cooling isn't going to cut it. Its not like they are artifacting when pushing over clocks, they just can't get past 265w.
> 
> And trust me, this size chip can eat 60 extra watts pretty fast.


Yes they are actually hitting that temperature tresshold. All the reviews I`ve seen so far have hit the 90C limit they chose. Legitreviews hit 93C which was their limit. What are the odds that both the power limit and the temperature limit hit at the same time?

I`m positive that water cooling will highten the core clock when overclocking it because only then will it hit the power limit and not be hindered by the temperature


----------



## c900712

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> It will but it will die much sooner. A 1000w will give you some more buffer.


Why would it die sooner? You mean the power supply ?


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*


That chart has been debunked already. The 7970GHZ was overclocked, while everything else was downclocked.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> That chart has been debunked already. The 7970GHZ was overclocked, while everything else was downclocked.


I know I just find it funny because I dont even know what was being benchmarked lol

7970 was better in something, you be the call on what you would like it to be.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Here is Titan on PCPer with +116MHz overclock.
Look at the temperature: Easily hitting the 80C mark, on air...

http://www.pcper.com/files/review/2013-02-20/precx4.png


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> That chart has been debunked already. The 7970GHZ was overclocked, while everything else was downclocked.


Lol no its not. Some one just posted that for kicks. Its the variety you have to choose from fir each card. Haha why would you spin it like that?


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Here is Titan on PCPer with +116MHz overclock.
> Look at the temperature: Easily hitting the 80C mark, on air...
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/files/review/2013-02-20/precx4.png


at 61% fan speed.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Here is Titan on PCPer with +116MHz overclock.
> Look at the temperature: Easily hitting the 80C mark, on air...
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/files/review/2013-02-20/precx4.png


But yet a +300-350mhz overclock to equal a gtx690 will be easy. There are going to be a lot of angry Titan owners next week.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just so people dont get the wrong idea GTX Titan is not a card to get to be future proof. Thats got to be the worst Future Proof decision ever.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> 
> 
> best chart ever.


How did I know this would show back up?

This chart shows which card has the longest name, a user made it and put in this thread just a couple pages back for the lulz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just so people dont get the wrong idea GTX Titan is not a card to get to be future proof. Thats got to be the worst Future Proof decision ever.


Agree to disagree I guess.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> at 61% fan speed.


Yup true, but its only at 990MHz and far from what seems to be the air limit: 1150MHz


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Murlocke come on now your selling "wolf tickets" at this point. Your comparing a highly overclocked Titan to a stock gtx690 that just happens to be the same price. At this point we don't even know what this card will overclock too. What the review achieved could be a serious stretch. For all we know most might not even break 1000mhz which is still a decent overclock from this generation of Nvidia. This entire microstuttering conversation seems to be coming from those who have never owned a 690 except you. Myself and many others who own this card currently have no idea what your talking about. Maybe its the motherboard or cpu I don't know but my 690 runs smooth as silk. The Titan is in no way shape or form equal to the 690. A 690 won't overclock like a 680 but you can get 100-150mhz easy. If the Titan was only 700-750 and then you were saying with a insane overclock it equals a thousand dollar gtx690 then you would have some ground to stand on. But comparing a highly overclocked Titan that cost the same as a 690 in stock form is utterly ridiculous and saying the Titan is superior because it only equals a stock 690 with this overclock is rubbish. I was one of the biggest Titan supporters here from the start. I was ready to buy two at launch. I even had two I could have picked up yesterday. But I'm sorry it fell short from what I expected. With a huge overclock it should destroy a 690 for the price Nvidia is asking. Taking that to equal a 690 is embarrassing.


I'm sorry but I disagree. Microstuttering is not only on 690s, it's every SLI/CF config on the market.. some more than others. I'm sure most of the people here claiming it exist have experienced it. I've had multiple rigs that had it.

Throw microstuttering out of the picture for now. You can still build a much faster computer with Titans because it's a single GPU. If you expect a titan to beat a dual-gpu at the same price then you need to step back and look at the GPU market over the last 5 years. It wasn't going to happen, and it's very unreasonable. Everyone estimated 10-15% slower than a 690, and that's exactly what we got. This is the closest single-GPU/dual-GPU has been in years, and for some reason we still have people debating the value of the cards. The 690 and Titan are suppose to sit at the same price bracket, and compete with each other. Considering many people here bought TItans, i'd say it's doing exactly what NVIDIA expected. If Titan was better, or even equal, in sheer FPS to the 690.. then everyone would go with the Titan and they'd have to push the 690 down in price. It's right where it's suppose to be.

Bottom line:
Two Titans destroy your single 690, and also beat 2x 690s at the same price according to the TPU review. They do so while using less power, less heat, less noise, and can also be expanded into 3-way SLI if needed. They will also overclock more, so the gap between the 2x Titans and 2x 690s will increase. If this isn't worth it to you, then alright... but don't claim the 690 is superior. These cards are targeted towards different audiences, and neither are really superior.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c900712*
> 
> Corsair AX 850 Watt, is it enough for 2xTitans + 3770k and a couple of harddrives ?


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just so people dont get the wrong idea GTX Titan is not a card to get to be future proof. Thats got to be the worst Future Proof decision ever.


How so? How is it less future proof, than lets say, a 690?

Buy one now, and in a year buy a second one? You'll be maxing games on 1080p/1440p for a few years at current graphic progression. I don't think there's really any way to future proof on resolutions above 1400p though.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Here is Titan on PCPer with +116MHz overclock.
> Look at the temperature: Easily hitting the 80C mark, on air...
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/files/review/2013-02-20/precx4.png


Nvidia is known for Horrendous TIM applications. Some MX4 will knock that down 6-8C


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Nvidia is known for Horrendous TIM applications. Some MX4 will knock that down 6-8C


Yup that is very true, but like mentioned earlier in this thread: Its only 60% fanspeed too









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> But yet a +300-350mhz overclock to equal a gtx690 will be easy. There are going to be a lot of angry Titan owners next week.


Legitreviews net a 15% FPS gain with 1150MHz. That will surpass the GTX 690. Thats impressive. And you don`t have to deal with latency issues


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Yes they are actually hitting that temperature tresshold. All the reviews I`ve seen so far have hit the 90C limit they chose. Legitreviews hit 93C which was their limit. What are the odds that both the power limit and the temperature limit hit at the same time?
> 
> I`m positive that water cooling will highten the core clock when overclocking it because only then will it hit the power limit and not be hindered by the temperature


http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_review,25.html

Take a look at the afterburner charts.

81* Max. Still downclocked immediately.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Murlocke come on now your selling "wolf tickets" at this point. Your comparing a highly overclocked Titan to a stock gtx690 that just happens to be the same price. At this point we don't even know what this card will overclock too. What the review achieved could be a serious stretch. For all we know most might not even break 1000mhz which is still a decent overclock from this generation of Nvidia. This entire microstuttering conversation seems to be coming from those who have never owned a 690 except you. Myself and many others who own this card currently have no idea what your talking about. Maybe its the motherboard or cpu I don't know but my 690 runs smooth as silk. The Titan is in no way shape or form equal to the 690. A 690 won't overclock like a 680 but you can get 100-150mhz easy. If the Titan was only 700-750 and then you were saying with a insane overclock it equals a thousand dollar gtx690 then you would have some ground to stand on. But comparing a highly overclocked Titan that cost the same as a 690 in stock form is utterly ridiculous and saying the Titan is superior because it only equals a stock 690 with this overclock is rubbish. I was one of the biggest Titan supporters here from the start. I was ready to buy two at launch. I even had two I could have picked up yesterday. But I'm sorry it fell short from what I expected. With a huge overclock it should destroy a 690 for the price Nvidia is asking. Taking that to equal a 690 is embarrassing.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I disagree. Microstuttering is not only on 690s, it's every SLI/CF config on the market.. some more than others. I'm sure most of the people here claiming it exist have experienced it. I've had multiple rigs that had it.
> 
> Throw microstuttering out of the picture for now. You can still build a much faster computer with Titans because it's a single GPU. If you expect a titan to beat a dual-gpu at the same price then you need to step back and look at the GPU market over the last 5 years. It wasn't going to happen, and it's very unreasonable. Everyone estimated 10-15% slower than a 690, and that's exactly what we got. This is the closest single-GPU/dual-GPU has been in years, and for some reason we still have people debating the value of the cards. The 690 and Titan are suppose to sit at the same price bracket, and compete with each other. Considering many people here bought TItans, i'd say it's doing exactly what NVIDIA expected. If Titan was better, or even equal, in sheer FPS to the 690.. then everyone would go with the Titan and they'd have to push the 690 down in price. It's right where it's suppose to be.
> 
> *Bottom line:
> Two Titans destroy your single 690, and also beat 2x 690s at the same price according to the TPU review. They do so while using less power, less heat, less noise, and can also be expanded into 3-way SLI if needed. They will also overclock more, so the gap between the 2x Titans and 2x 690s will increase. If this isn't worth it to you, then alright... but don't claim the 690 is superior. These cards are targeted towards different audiences, and neither are really superior.*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *c900712*
> 
> Corsair AX 850 Watt, is it enough for 2xTitans + 3770k and a couple of harddrives ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just so people dont get the wrong idea GTX Titan is not a card to get to be future proof. Thats got to be the worst Future Proof decision ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so? How is it less future proof, than lets say, a 690?
Click to expand...


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_review,25.html
> 
> Take a look at the afterburner charts.
> 
> 81* Max. Still downclocked immediately.
> 
> The review you just posted had *FAN SPEED AT 61% THE ENTIRE TIME*
> 
> Please at least *check your sources* before trying to disagree


Tell me, where on this graph do you see any downclocking...
I have already shown you several results on the last pages where other sites have gotten 1150MHz easily on air.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I'm sorry but I disagree. Microstuttering is not only on 690s, it's every SLI/CF config on the market.. some more than others. I'm sure most of the people here claiming it exist have experienced it. I've had multiple rigs that had it.
> 
> Throw microstuttering out of the picture for now. You can still build a much faster computer with Titans because it's a single GPU. If you expect a titan to beat a dual-gpu at the same price then you need to step back and look at the GPU market over the last 5 years. It wasn't going to happen, and it's very unreasonable. Everyone estimated 10-15% slower than a 690, and that's exactly what we got. This is the closest single-GPU/dual-GPU has been in years, and for some reason we still have people debating the value of the cards. The 690 and Titan are suppose to sit at the same price bracket, and compete with each other. Considering many people here bought TItans, i'd say it's doing exactly what NVIDIA expected. If Titan was better, or even equal, in sheer FPS to the 690.. then everyone would go with the Titan and they'd have to push the 690 down in price. It's right where it's suppose to be.
> 
> Bottom line:
> Two Titans destroy your single 690, and also beat 2x 690s at the same price according to the TPU review. They do so while using less power, less heat, less noise, and can also be expanded into 3-way SLI if needed. They will also overclock more, so the gap between the 2x Titans and 2x 690s will increase. If this isn't worth it to you, then alright... but don't claim the 690 is superior. These cards are targeted towards different audiences, and neither are really superior.
> Yes.
> How so? How is it less future proof, than lets say, a 690?


Your assuming its future proof based on vRAM but i would say it has too much vRAM for the actual GPU performance. Unless you are running 3-4 cards @ 2 x 1440p and they scale really well the 6GB is not ideal for single GPU purpose.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I'm sorry but I disagree. Microstuttering is not only on 690s, it's every SLI/CF config on the market.. some more than others. I'm sure most of the people here claiming it exist have experienced it. I've had multiple rigs that had it.
> 
> Throw microstuttering out of the picture for now. You can still build a much faster computer with Titans because it's a single GPU. If you expect a titan to beat a dual-gpu at the same price then you need to step back and look at the GPU market over the last 5 years. It wasn't going to happen, and it's very unreasonable. Everyone estimated 10-15% slower than a 690, and that's exactly what we got. This is the closest single-GPU/dual-GPU has been in years, and for some reason we still have people debating the value of the cards. The 690 and Titan are suppose to sit at the same price bracket, and compete with each other. Considering many people here bought TItans, i'd say it's doing exactly what NVIDIA expected. If Titan was better, or even equal, in sheer FPS to the 690.. then everyone would go with the Titan and they'd have to push the 690 down in price. It's right where it's suppose to be.
> 
> Bottom line:
> Two Titans destroy your single 690, and also beat 2x 690s at the same price according to the TPU review. They do so while using less power, less heat, less noise, and can also be expanded into 3-way SLI if needed. They will also overclock more, so the gap between the 2x Titans and 2x 690s will increase. If this isn't worth it to you, then alright... but don't claim the 690 is superior. These cards are targeted towards different audiences, and neither are really superior.
> Yes.


Oh, I don't if I would draw any definitive conclusions yet about 2 Titans beating 2 690s, just based on one review. As Vega pointed out earlier in this thread, there are some bizarre inconsistencies with scaling results for all cards in this review, including the Titans. So, one benchmark showed 2 690s beating 2 Titans at different resolution in the same review. I will agree, that 2 Titans seem to be scaling much better than 2 690s based on TPus review, but I am not convinced that Nvidia won't come out with good quad support with the next driver release, and they need to for the new 3d mark anyways.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Tell me, where on this graph do you see any downclocking...
> I have already shown you several results on the last pages where other sites have gotten 1150MHz easily on air.


You're kidding right? Did you even read the article? Look at the graph, its set at 1175 at the beginning and look at what that little green line does. It dips down, then up, then down. It goes between 1097 and 1167.

Please stop responding until you have something of merit to say.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_review,25.html
> 
> Take a look at the afterburner charts.
> 
> 81* Max. Still downclocked immediately.


The screenshot in that link you gave is not an actual one during the OC run its just an example screenshot given or at least during the middle of the run. Read the bottom part of the picture it specifically says example screenshot.

The minor dips your seeing is how the card responds when in boost mode just like all the cards in this generation. Boost is never in just one specific number when it happens.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> You're kidding right? Did you even read the article? Look at the graph, its set at 1175 at the beginning and look at what that little green line does. It dips down, then up, then down. It goes between 1097 and 1167.
> 
> Please stop responding until you have something of merit to say.


LOL that is hardly any dip. If that is a dip, then pretty much every GPU on the planet have a serious downclocking problem


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*


Everything I said in that paragraph is true, so I don't know what's this about. Read the review that directly compares 2x Titans to 2x 690s. It beats them in pretty much every aspect, and cost the exact same. If you had $2000 to spend (and didn't currently have a 690), the all around better option is buying 2x Titans. It's not even debatable... It's 1x Titan vs 1x 690 that is debatable.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan_SLI/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Your assuming its future proof based on vRAM but i would say it has too much vRAM for the actual GPU performance. Unless you are running 3-4 cards @ 2 x 1440p and they scale really well the 6GB is not ideal for single GPU purpose.


Nah, i'm not considering it future proof because the VRAM. I definitely agree you'll hit performance issues due to the GPU performance before VRAM issues.

I'm saying it's future proof because there likely won't be another single GPU on the market that beats it performance until the GTX 880 (in probably 2014), and even that will probably only trade blows based on what NVIDIA's X80 line has been doing. I could be wrong, i'm totally speculating, and AMD could always come out with a beast of a card in the mean time. It really depends if NVIDIA decides to release another $1000 single GPU card in 2014 too. If they don't, I don't see any of the $500 cards beating Titan for awhile.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> My girl is already tired of me mentioning "TITAN"


Mines not, but sitting in bed and showing her pic after sexy titan pic , and telling her over and over how this should scale better than my 4 way setup , might get old in a few days.

Foot her sake, ship these soon and fast!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything I said in that paragraph is true, so I don't know what's this about. Read the review that directly compares 2x Titans to 2x 690s. It beats them in pretty much every aspect, and cost the exact same. If you had $2000 to spend (and didn't currently have a 690), the all around better option is buying 2x Titans. It's not even debatable... It's 1x Titan vs 1x 690 that is debatable.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan_SLI/
Click to expand...

agreeing with you....








smacking him for disobedience..


----------



## Foolsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Tell me, where on this graph do you see any downclocking...
> I have already shown you several results on the last pages where other sites have gotten 1150MHz easily on air.


I see it on the graph that's titled "core clock". Sorry but you're plain wrong.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Looking at this, whats the point with 2 Titans


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Yup that is very true, but like mentioned earlier in this thread: Its only 60% fanspeed too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legitreviews net a 15% FPS gain with 1150MHz. That will surpass the GTX 690. Thats impressive. And you don`t have to deal with latency issues


Did someone say latency? I thought that we already resolved this argument in post #1215 of this tread?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1363072/various-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-reviews/1210









I am not attaching the graphs so as not to spam


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> The screenshot in that link you gave is not an actual one during the OC run its just an example screenshot given or at least during the middle of the run. Read the bottom part of the picture it specifically says example screenshot.
> 
> The minor dips your seeing is how the card responds when in boost mode just like all the cards in this generation. Boost is never in just one specific number when it happens.


He is running a benchmark in the screen shot. It's very clear and he flat lines @ 81*.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Lol no its not. Some one just posted that for kicks. Its the variety you have to choose from fir each card. Haha why would you spin it like that?


Because I'm an AMD hater, that's why.

Here's the inside scoop: When I was a kid, Jerry Sanders beat me up during recess, after stealing my lunch money. I was the one who led the gang that.......

To my demise, he recovered, went on to become President of AMD, and I've been doing my best to bring AMD down ever since.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just so people dont get the wrong idea GTX Titan is not a card to get to be future proof. Thats got to be the worst Future Proof decision ever.


I'm so glad you cleared that up for anyone considering a Titan.

What would you recommend instead?


----------



## Foolsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> LOL that is hardly any dip. If that is a dip, then pretty much every GPU on the planet have a serious downclocking problem


Are you serious right now? It just down clocked 80 MHz, or roughly 7% of the OC'd clock speed. When I set a clock speed on my 7970, it doesn't waver AT ALL.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Lol no its not. Some one just posted that for kicks. Its the variety you have to choose from fir each card. Haha why would you spin it like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'm an AMD hater, that's why.
> 
> Here's the inside scoop: When I was a kid, Jerry Sanders beat me up during recess, after stealing my lunch money. I was the one who led the gang that.......
> 
> To my demise, he recovered, went on to become President of AMD, and I've been doing my best to bring AMD down ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just so people dont get the wrong idea GTX Titan is not a card to get to be future proof. Thats got to be the worst Future Proof decision ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so glad you cleared that up for anyone considering a Titan.
> 
> What would you recommend instead?
Click to expand...


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Looking at this, whats the point with 2 Titans


How about this


----------



## xoleras

Titan will downclock when it hits the power or temperature threshold, whichever you pick, period. Not sure why this is being argued - Kepler was the same, although it was throttled by temperature only. At 70C the GK104 throttles in 13mhz increments, making overclocking highly useless unless you had a great aftermarket cooler or water. Because there are many games with vsync off that will push a reference kepler past 70C.

The same principle applies to Titan. When you hit 103% power, it will throttle, period. What we don't know is how much Titan throttles, but I suspect that it throttles in the same 13mhz increments that Kepler GK104 does. That isn't necessarily a bad thing: the performance is still pretty monstrous if you feel like shelling out 1000$ for something that is slower than a 690.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> LOL that is hardly any dip. If that is a dip, then pretty much every GPU on the planet have a serious downclocking problem


Since when has downclocking been normal without hitting a temp limit?

So my 7970s are acting weird where I have a solid line of 1300 on the graph?


----------



## dlee7283

why won't anybody bench with Cryostasis?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> How about this


Honestly, I think it's because a couple trouble games that are probably driver related. Look at the individual games, it beats the 690s by a fair amount in most of them... then get's beaten pretty bad in just a couple. For example, I don't know why they even benchmark Skyrim anymore, it's so CPU limited.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Because I'm an AMD hater, that's why.
> 
> Here's the inside scoop: When I was a kid, Jerry Sanders beat me up during recess, after stealing my lunch money. I was the one who led the gang that.......
> 
> To my demise, he recovered, went on to become President of AMD, and I've been doing my best to bring AMD down ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you cleared that up for anyone considering a Titan.
> 
> What would you recommend instead?


Nothing is future proof. I would recommend not getting it to last you 5 years.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> Did someone say latency? I thought that we already resolved this argument in post #1215 of this tread?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363072/various-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-reviews/1210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not attaching the graphs so as not to spam


LOL xoleras nitpick a graph from one game. Great








Here is the same entire review if you want the whole picture
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-titan-performance-review,3442-3.html

Here is another where it clearly shows that 690 is a lot worse
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/59785-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-6gb-performance-review-15.html

A small preview. GTX 690 is everywhere LOL


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Honestly, I think it's because a couple trouble games that are probably driver related. Look at the individual games, it beats the 690s by a fair amount in most of them... then get's beaten pretty bad in just a couple. For example, I don't know why they even benchmark Skyrim anymore, it's so CPU limited.


Thank you!

This graph is so worthless. I said it before , you can't take fps average to try and see overall performance.

20 fps is just as bad as 5, but you will be penalized much more.


----------



## mbreslin

When amd got their act together with drivers + ghz edition amd people were going nuts saying now you see what the 7970 can do etc etc.. I would hesitate to slam titan so much with day 1 driver support, obviously it's going to get better. I'm sure framerates will even out and the low fps in some games people use to knock the titan won't exist anymore.

These companies couldn't possibly care any less about you why care so much about them? They're actually required by law (fiduciary responsibility) to simply get as much cash off you as they can.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*


This one is just insane.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I also feel that people set very unrealistic expectations and are now underestimating the jump that really happened here.
> 
> If we go by TPU numbers (1600p):
> 
> 4890->5870 was a 51% jump in performance (transition from 55nm to 40nm)
> 5870->6970 was a 16% jump in performance (same process)
> 6970->7970 was a 38% jump in performance (transition from 40nm to 28nm)
> 
> 285->480 was a 42% jump in performance (transition from 55nm to 40nm)
> 480->580 was a 16% jump in performance (same process)
> 580->680 was a 29% jump in performance (transition from 40nm to 28nm)
> 
> And now as for titan:
> 
> 680->Titan is a 42% jump in performance (*same process*)
> 
> By what possible standard is not a generational leap usually only seen when transitioning to a smaller node not impressive? Hell this is the biggest jump in NV GPUs since the 480 appeared.
> 
> *Normally this performance increase would not be seen at this point in the process.*


Taking in consideration what you said, it further supports the idea/rummor that the GTX680 is not a high spec card, its just a well performing card on par with today standards.
Look at it like this: Nvidia has a brand new series of graphics cards from making the transition to 28NM. Their supposed GTX660Ti is on par with AMD 7970.
They simply rename it GTX680 and charge more money, that way they can save the best performing chips to sell at an even higher value.

In other words: They sold GTX460's with the name GTX480.
Thats the conclusion I got from reading what you said. Its a very easy way to explain the performance jump without the transition to a smaller node.

Edit: This is not my opinion about the Titan. It is just my interpretation to what Alatar said.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> When amd got their act together with drivers + ghz edition amd people were going nuts saying now you see what the 7970 can do etc etc.. I would hesitate to slam titan so much with day 1 driver support, obviously it's going to get better. I'm sure framerates will even out and the low fps in some games people use to knock the titan won't exist anymore.
> 
> These companies couldn't possibly care any less about you why care so much about them? They're actually required by law (fiduciary responsibility) to simply get as much cash off you as they can.


Ooh. So now you want to bring logic and common sense to the conversation. Well thus thread has just gone to hell.


----------



## NitrousX

EVGA already listed a couple of models on their website.

Regular Titan, Titan SC, Titan SC Signature, Titan SC HydroCopper, Titan SC Hydrocopper Signture. The last one sounds funny.









http://www.evga.com/articles/00729/#Titan


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Because I'm an AMD hater, that's why.
> 
> Here's the inside scoop: When I was a kid, Jerry Sanders beat me up during recess, after stealing my lunch money. I was the one who led the gang that.......
> 
> To my demise, he recovered, went on to become President of AMD, and I've been doing my best to bring AMD down ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you cleared that up for anyone considering a Titan.
> 
> What would you recommend instead?


----------



## Foolsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Taking in consideration what you said, it further supports the idea/rummor that the GTX680 is not a high spec card, its just a well performing card on par with today standards.
> Look at it like this: Nvidia has a brand new series of graphics cards from making the transition to 28NM. Their supposed GTX660Ti is on par with AMD 7970.
> They simply rename it GTX680 and charge more money, that way they can save the best performing chips to sell at an even higher value.
> 
> In other words: They sold GTX460's with the name GTX480.
> Thats the conclusion I got from reading what you said. Its a very easy way to explain the performance jump without the transition to a smaller node.
> 
> Edit: This is not my opinion about the Titan. It is just my interpretation to what Alatar said.


If you really believe that, then you have no idea how the business world works.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foolsmasher*
> 
> Are you serious right now? It just down clocked 80 MHz, or roughly 7% of the OC'd clock speed. When I set a clock speed on my 7970, it doesn't waver AT ALL.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Since when has downclocking been normal without hitting a temp limit?
> 
> So my 7970s are acting weird where I have a solid line of 1300 on the graph?


I`m dead serious. Here is GTX 680 overclocked. And here is the quote from Guru3D to why you people can`t separate "serious downclocking" and turbo boost...








GTX Titan have never been an AMD GPU and will never behave exactly like it.
Quote:


> For the core we ended at 1300 MHz (Dynamic boost will shift it up/down a little) absolutely stable and for the memory we ended at a staggering 7128 MHz (effective data rate)


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Ooh. So now you want to bring logic and common sense. Well thus thread has gone to hell.


Sorry just killing time while I wait for my 2 titans.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> best chart ever.


Why thankyou, I thought so.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Its the variety you have to choose from fir each card.


Not quite.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> This chart shows which card has the longest name, a user made it and put in this thread just a couple pages back for the lulz.


Bingo.

And I didn't post it for the "lulz", I posted it to make a point - charts posted out of context are meaningless. If you are going to post a chart then source it or give the context.

Or this happens...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> That chart has been debunked already. The 7970GHZ was overclocked, while everything else was downclocked.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> I know I just find it funny because I dont even know what was being benchmarked lol
> 7970 was better in something, you be the call on what you would like it to be.


I'm choosing to believe that these posts are sarcastic, but either way thankyou for making my point.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foolsmasher*
> 
> If you really believe that, then you have no idea how the business world works.


Hater, would you read my edit?
Its just as simple as reading, you must know how to do it to be on the internet.

And I love how people accuse others of not knowing how the "business world" works when they no clue how it works.
Its all about making the most money like it or not. No cares if you are satisfied, as far as every one of them is concerned you do not exist.
Stop illuding urself into believing that they actually want the best for their customers or that they care about you. They don't.
They want your money plain and simple.

Once you put that little thing into your even smaller brain, living will become much easier for you.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> This one is just insane.


Yup, and that is one of the reasons why I`m picking up a Titan instead of a GTX 690. They can have that extra 9% (which we can surpass with overclock anyways) and we will have a stable GPU which isn`t all over the place


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Hater, would you read my edit?
> Its just as simple as reading, you must know how to do it to be on the internet.
> 
> And I love how people accuse others of not knowing how the "business world" works when they no clue how it works.
> Its all about making the most money like it or not. No cares if you are satisfied, as far as every one of them is concerned you do not exist.
> Stop illuding urself into believing that they actually want the best for their customers or that they care about you. They don't.
> They want your money plain and simple.


QFT

We`re just one small drop in the ocean to them


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> EVGA already listed a couple of models on their website.
> 
> Regular Titan, Titan SC, Titan SC Signature, Titan SC HydroCopper, Titan SC Hydrocopper Signture. The last one sounds funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00729/#Titan


Looks like, unlike the 680s, the SC won't be released until later. I'm guessing the SC and SC Signature are going to be the same boards factory overclocked. I just hope they aren't cherry picking cards and selling all the duds as regulars.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> I`m dead serious. Here is GTX 680 overclocked. And here is the quote from Guru3D to why you people can`t separate "serious downclocking" and turbo boost...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX Titan have never been an AMD GPU and will never behave exactly like it


You just need to stop. You arent making sense. Kepler is the only architecture to act this way. The 680 down clocks when it hits a temperature threshold 99/100 times. The wattage limit on the 680 allows it to over clock upward of 1400(lightnings and classy), so when it down clocks, it because of temperature. Mist 680s artifact well before hitting the wattage limit any way.

The titan is hitting the wattage limit. As shown by guru, they were well below tdp threshold, yet still getting downclocked. The only explanation is hitting 265w and being throttled to not exceed this limit.


----------



## alfred

im still waiting for the 670 ftw price drop


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alfred*
> 
> im still waiting for the 670 ftw price drop


You will probably have to wait until the 7xx launch.

Titan is removed from the normal price structure so I very much doubt that it will cause and price drops in the 6xx line.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> The titan is hitting the wattage limit. As shown by guru, they were well below tdp threshold, yet still getting downclocked. The only explanation is hitting 265w and being throttled to not exceed this limit.


Yet I already shown you several screenshots from reviews where they hit 1150MHz easily and higher memory clock.
I guess Nvidia just throw those in for free and those clocks don`t add more power draw at all.









Whatever dude, we will see later how this GPU really perform overclocked. Hopefully someone will test it when its watercooled


----------



## mcc21

way too expensive! I see a price drop soon. Why would anyone pay the same amount of money, but get less performance than the 690 other than either having to deal with SLI (690) or have less performance and go with single gpu (titan).


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Yet I already shown you several screenshots from reviews where they hit 1150MHz easily and higher memory clock.
> I guess Nvidia just throw those in for free and those clocks don`t add more power draw at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever dude, we will see later how this GPU really perform overclocked. Hopefully someone will test it when its watercooled


You showed me a review that had fan speed @ 61% the entire time.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> You showed me a review that had fan speed @ 60%.


60% is pretty quiet on these (Quieter than a GTX 680 on auto during gaming). If that's what's required to keep these cards at ~1150MHz then I don't think it will really be a problem.


----------



## simsas18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcc21*
> 
> way too expensive! I see a price drop soon. Why would anyone pay the same amount of money, but get less performance than the 690 other than either having to deal with SLI (690) or have less performance and go with single gpu (titan).


I also think there will be a price drop but not that soon. In my opinion the price is fair as it is well performing although slower than 690 but Titan should be a better choice for badly SLI optimised games.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> I'm so excited, my new GTX 690 will come home tomorrow, and i will laugh at those dummies Titan owners while i have 20 or 30 FPS more than them on any game at least the most importants, Metro 2033 Crysis, Crysis 3, Shogun II.
> 
> Im not planing to buy another one, when finally my gtx 690 won't be enough maxing out every game, when that day comes, i'm pretty sure i will have to buy a new Pc anyway, cause as always happen, a new tech as DX12, DX13, etc will be launch and anyway we all will have to buy new PC, making your SLI TITAN 2K useless and pointless.


You will want to upgrade your system first though.
Good choice of gpu.

People saying TITAN overclocked will beat 690, keep dreaming.

None of you will get that 1.7ghz on core. Maybe 1.2 or 1.3 the most. Lets be realistic here.

Hitting 1.7ghz on gpu is easy with LN2 Shamino Hits 1,700MHz GPU With A Radeon HD 7970 And LN2.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Some really strange things are going on here...
I dont get it. JOE can buy the card he wants. No matter if it is a good card, bad card overpriced card or not a card at all.
What are we discussing here?
I want mine no matter if card X does this or that better or worse..


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Yup, and that is one of the reasons why I`m picking up a Titan instead of a GTX 690. They can have that extra 9% (which we can surpass with overclock anyways) and we will have a stable GPU which isn`t all over the place


This is such an ignorant statement - "a stable GPU which isn't all over the place."

Really? The GTX 690 is an unstable card? On what, 2 of the games that Hardware Canucks reviewed in which the frame times had great variances, but otherwise, the 690 and Titan were pretty much on par? I can guarantee you, GUARANTEE you, that outside of those extremely few and far between games where the 690 isn't "stable and is all over the place," that if you put a 690 and a Titan in the exact same system using the exact same resolution and graphic settings for a particular game and played them side by side, that you would not notice the difference AT ALL.

Even HC mentioned that the frame times didn't really matter, since they're imperceptible when it's 2.5ms vs 4ms...lol. Sheesh. And already assuming that you're going to surpass a 690's performance and using "9%" as the bare minimum, when the aggregate reviews put the difference at 15%? Lol...like what, the GTX 690 doesn't overclock or can't be BIOS modded? Have you even looked at the small HWBot sample sizes? Man...the whole GTX 690 vs GTX Titan thing is so full of misinformed people who may not even own either card...and that's hilarious.


----------



## rcfc89

This thread should have its Title changed to : *People trying to justify being "Trolled" by Nvidia.*


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> This is such an ignorant statement - "a stable GPU which isn't all over the place."
> 
> Really? The GTX 690 is an unstable card? On what, 2 of the games that Hardware Canucks reviewed in which the frame times had great variances, but otherwise, the 690 and Titan were pretty much on par? I can guarantee you, GUARANTEE you, that outside of those extremely few and far between games where the 690 isn't "stable and is all over the place," that if you put a 690 and a Titan in the exact same system using the exact same resolution and graphic settings for a particular game and played them side by side, that you would not notice the difference AT ALL.
> 
> Even HC mentioned that the frame times didn't really matter, since they're imperceptible when it's 2.5ms vs 4ms...lol. Sheesh. And already assuming that you're going to surpass a 690's performance and using "9%" as the bare minimum, when the aggregate reviews put the difference at 15%? Lol...like what, the GTX 690 doesn't overclock or can't be BIOS modded? Have you even looked at the small HWBot sample sizes? Man...the whole GTX 690 vs GTX Titan thing is so full of misinformed people who may not even own either card...and that's hilarious.


I think you misunderstood him, he's saying both are stable but the Titan isn't "all over the place" when it comes to frame latency.
Quote:


> if you put a 690 and a Titan in the exact same system using the exact same resolution and graphic settings for a particular game and played them side by side, that you would not notice the difference AT ALL.


Cap the FPS at 40-50 and I'm willing to bet many people could say which is the Titan and which is the 690. The 690's frame latency gets worse the lower the FPS you get... it does definitely start to stand out, i've experienced it first hand. This means little to nothing with current games though, both systems will get 60+ FPS, but in the future you _may_ see a 690 build feeling a lot more stuttery than a Titan build when they can't achieve this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> This thread should have its Title changed to : *People trying to justify being "Trolled" by Nvidia.*


You are still making no sense. You have a $2000 budget and 2x Titans beats 2x 690s in the majority of games. Sell your 690 and buy 2x Titans like your originally planned, or just stop complaining about it. You expected way too much out of the card if you expected a single TItan to be equal to a 690 in sheer FPS at the same price point. If that was the case then the 690 would need its price lowered or the Titan would need a price increase. It's a single GPU versus a multi GPU!

If you want single GPU solutions, you have *always* had to pay a worse performance/price ratio. Why would it have been different this time around? You set yourself up for disappointment and did a complete 180 on your opinion of Titan.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> You showed me a review that had fan speed @ 61% the entire time.


Man are you trolling or are you serious? Thats 52MHz higher clock and 268MHz more for the VRAM. Yes we don`t know if this is 100% stable, but he wouldn`t have put 1163MHz if it wasn`t valid.



I`m done discussing this. Like I`ve said 100x before to close this argument before you just had to open your mouth with nonsense, LET US WAIT FOR MORE REVIEWS AND SEE HOW THIS TURNS OUT.

Now stop responding to me and let it go


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Why thankyou, I thought so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite.
> Bingo.
> 
> And I didn't post it for the "lulz", I posted it to make a point - charts posted out of context are meaningless. If you are going to post a chart then source it or give the context.
> 
> Or this happens...
> 
> I'm choosing to believe that these posts are sarcastic, but either way thankyou for making my point.


Good choice, and a great chart to prove a point.









I really need to start adding /sarcasm to some of my posts. It goes over people's heads at times. But what fun would that be?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> You will want to upgrade your system first though.
> Good choice of gpu.
> 
> People saying TITAN overclocked will beat 690, keep dreaming.
> 
> None of you will get that 1.7ghz on core. Maybe 1.2 or 1.3 the most. Lets be realistic here.
> 
> Hitting 1.7ghz on gpu is easy with LN2 Shamino Hits 1,700MHz GPU With A Radeon HD 7970 And LN2.


I don't think you realize how locked down this card is with the stock bios. 1350 boost core along with 6600+ effective memory is going to awaken this beast


----------



## WALSRU

I stopped playing Metro because it brings my 670 to it's knees at 1600... that chart means I get to beat the dang game SWEET


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Man are you trolling or are you serious? Thats 52MHz higher clock and 268MHz more for the VRAM. Yes we don`t know if this is 100% stable, but he wouldn`t have put 1163MHz if it wasn`t valid.
> 
> 
> 
> Now stop responding to me and let it go


Comparing overclocked gpu's to one stock gpu. Great chart.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I think you misunderstood him, he's saying both are stable but the Titan isn't "all over the place" when it comes to frame latency.
> Cap the FPS at 40-50 and I'm willing to bet many people could say which is the Titan and which is the 690. The 690's frame latency gets worse the lower the FPS you get... it does definitely start to stand out, i've experienced it first hand. This means little to nothing with current games, both systems will get 60+ FPS but in the future you _may_ see a 690 build feeling a lot more stuttery than a Titan build.


Except that no one is going to cap any game at 40-50 FPS - people are going to be capped at 60FPS w/ vsync if anything, and in that regard, this argument is moot, since the experience will be the same and the extremely, and i mean extremely, minute discrepancy between the 2 cards' frame times will be imperceptible at 2.5ms vs. 4ms. The 690 will feel more stuttery in the future, sure, but you can say that with just about any card.

And again, the frame latency issues were with 2 games...Max Payne 3, and Dirt 2. Dirt 2 is certainly forgiveable, but not so much Max Payne 3...though I can't for the life of me say that I didn't beat MP3 completely maxed out at 2560x1440p and experienced any sort of "frame latency" at any point in that game....


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> You will want to upgrade your system first though.
> Good choice of gpu.
> 
> People saying TITAN overclocked will beat 690, keep dreaming.
> 
> None of you will get that 1.7ghz on core. Maybe 1.2 or 1.3 the most. Lets be realistic here.
> 
> Hitting 1.7ghz on gpu is easy with LN2 Shamino Hits 1,700MHz GPU With A Radeon HD 7970 And LN2.


Hitting 1.7ghz is never easy with a GPU even with LN2... I don't think you fully understand what goes into extreme OCing...


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Looks like, unlike the 680s, the SC won't be released until later. I'm guessing the SC and SC Signature are going to be the same boards factory overclocked. I just hope they aren't cherry picking cards and selling all the duds as regulars.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## mbreslin

Sorry guys I missed a bunch of posts because I was on other forums for other products letting them know I wasn't buying those products. Just got off the dyson forums letting them know their vacuums are overpriced and I won't be buying them, taught those jerks a lesson.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> Or change it to "people like yourself who have to act like douchebags because they decided not to buy a product".


LOL yeah what a transformation

He went from
"OMG I`m gonna buy so many Titans, they are so awesome."
And talking smack about AMD GPUs

to

"What an epic fail by Nvidia. I will buy 7970s and put in my computer."
"Nvidia fail OMG"
And talking smack about Nvidia GPUs

All the signs was pretty clear: Titan is an exclusive GPU which will have an exclusive price. The rumors showed 15% less performance with a Titan, the real performance was only 9% below 690. rcfc89 praised Titan because of the 15% below, but now its an epic fail.

Me don`t understand


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Except that no one is going to cap any game at 40-50 FPS - people are going to be capped at 60FPS w/ vsync if anything, and in that regard, this argument is moot, since the experience will be the same and the extremely, and i mean extremely, minute discrepancy between the 2 cards' frame times will be imperceptible at 2.5ms vs. 4ms. *The 690 will feel more stuttery in the future, sure, but you can say that with just about any card.*
> 
> And again, the frame latency issues were with 2 games...Max Payne 3, and Dirt 2. Dirt 2 is certainly forgiveable, but not so much Max Payne 3...though I can't for the life of me say that I didn't beat MP3 completely maxed out at 2560x1440p and experienced any sort of "frame latency" at any point in that game....


No it's not the same. When you start adding frame latency and microstuttering at lower FPS it makes 50FPS seem like 40FPS, and 30FPS seem like 20FPS, and so on. This is exactly what happens on multi-GPU setups, not just with the 690. Right now both cards get 60+ FPS in games so this means nothing. However, these cards will not always get 60+ FPS in games. If you buy a Titan now you _MAY_ get a smoother experience when games start bringing these card below 60FPS, even if the 690 is claiming higher FPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Sorry guys I missed a bunch of posts because I was on other forums for other products letting them know I wasn't buying those products. Just got off the dyson forums letting them know their vacuums are overpriced and I won't be buying them, taught those jerks a lesson.


I got a smirk off of this, lol.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> LOL yeah what a transformation
> 
> He went from
> "OMG I`m gonna buy so many Titans, they are so awesome."
> And talking smack about AMD GPUs
> 
> to
> 
> "What an epic fail by Nvidia. I will buy 7970s and put in my computer."
> "Nvidia fail OMG"
> And talking smack about Nvidia GPUs
> 
> All the signs was pretty clear: Titan is an exclusive GPU which will have an exclusive price. The rumors showed 15% less performance with a Titan, the real performance was only 9% below 690. rcfc89 praised Titan because of the 15% below, but now its an epic fail.
> 
> Me don`t understand


He will probably get mad about my post, but in reality I just changed his post around to fit the other side of the arguement. I am thinking about starting a thread called, "For those of us not buying a Titan who want to bash in peace", and "For those of us buying a Titan who want to discuss our purchase in peace."


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> This might be a long winded post, but some of these reviews of surround resolutions are all over the place. Since *I am interested in Titan's SLI performance in multi-monitor*, I will be focusing on those charts. *I've hardly ever seen multi-GPU scaling as bad as in some of these reviews, either with AMD or NVIDIA*. Trying to see if it is a driver issue, CPU limiting or what.
> 
> This is the aggregate results of Techpower:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something definitely seems off there. Not only with the poor Titan scaling, but also poor 7970 scaling. Titan 2-way only 50% faster than a single, and 3-way only 68% faster than a single? Surely you jest! The 7970 didn't far any better, so unless drivers on both camps are awry, I don't know if I could trust these results. One quote from the beginning of the article says "so we set up a new Intel Core i7 "Sandy Bridge-E" test-bed running an Intel X79 chipset motherboard, which gives each of the three cards a PCI-Express x16 connection of its own." Which isn't true, so not sure if these guys fully know what they are doing. Not to mention their test bed was only a 3820 at 4.3 GHz.
> 
> Metro 2033 has always scaled really well in both camps so I checked that:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While much better than their aggregate chart, it still only falls into the 70-80% scaling range.
> 
> And then this test giving really poor scaling of Metro2033:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scratching my head on this one too:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting graph showing Titan 55% faster than a 7970GE:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Versus this test where the stock Titan is only showing a 22% advantage over the Matrix 7970 in BF3:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard forums apples to apples comparisons I think are pretty trustworthy and all come in the 30-40% faster than 680 numbers:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on a single 1600P the Titan comes in above the 680 and 7970 at about 47%:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhat disappointing numbers in surround IMO for such a premium card that has wonderful stats on paper. Is it poor Titan drivers versus mature 680 and 7970 drivers? Only time will tell.
> 
> One really good aspect of Titan is it is pulling in some really good frame-time numbers:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That could be worth it's weight in gold versus sheer FPS numbers. I am glad to see reviewers including frame time numbers more and more. If you have 120 FPS, but it's not smooth, it doesn't matter. I would agree with many of the reviewers that this is a $799 card with a $200 "exclusivity" tax. I could definitely see this card coming down to the original speculated $899 price within a month or two when cards start to sit on the shelves after all of us 1%'ers get their card(s). I'll do some properly over-clocked system tests when my Titan's come in versus the 680 Classifieds on my 3x portrait 2D Lightboost display setup that is under construction and post the results.
> 
> PS: if anyone quotes this post please use proper etiquette and snip the images to prevent spam.


Vega,

I feel the exact same way. I was shocked to see that Tri-SLI Titan was performing abysmally compared to 2-Way SLI or even 1 GTX-Titan in some cases. I sure as hell don't want to spend $$$ and realize that instead of getting gains, it actually *hurts* performance!

For instance, I can't believe 1 GTX-Titan outperforms Tri-SLI Titan @ 5760x1080 in Skyrim! So, technically, one would pay $2000 more to get worse performance? Makes a lot of sense.









The GTX-680 Classified 4-Way SLI scales quite well at my resolution (5160x2560) and I was hoping to get 4-Way Titans but if the scaling is pathetic like in those graphs, I'm starting to get cold feet.

Hopefully there will be some more reviews with at least Tri-SLI at multi-monitor resolutions to corroborate these initial reviews or prove them wrong before I pull the trigger.

Are you getting 4-Way Titans? What monitors are you using this time around? Levesque, you, me, and some guy named Mike211 on this forum have 3 30" monitors. We should all do a "group" review!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Vega,
> 
> I feel the exact same way. I was shocked to see that Tri-SLI Titan was performing abysmally compared to 2-Way SLI or even 1 GTX-Titan in some cases. I sure as hell don't want to spend $$$ and realize that instead of getting gains, it actually *hurts* performance!
> 
> For instance, I can't believe 1 GTX-Titan outperforms Tri-SLI Titan @ 5760x1080 in Skyrim! So, technically, one would pay $2000 more to get worse performance? Makes a lot of sense.
> 
> The GTX-680 Classified 4-Way SLI scales quite well at my resolution (5160x2560) and I was hoping to get 4-Way Titans but if the scaling is pathetic like in those graphs, I'm starting to get cold feet.
> 
> Hopefully there will be some more reviews with at least Tri-SLI at multi-monitor resolutions to corroborate these initial reviews or prove them wrong before I pull the trigger.
> 
> Are you getting 4-Way Titans? What monitors are you using this time around? Levesque, you, me, and some guy named Mike211 on this forum have 3 30" monitors. We should all do a "group" review!


I agree, 3 way is really lacking for Titans right now. I'd suggest waiting for some driver improvements. It is possible they haven't optimized 3-Way SLI yet.

As for Skyrim, it's an extremely CPU-Limited game. I think if they re-ran those tests they could get difference results every time. I wish reviewers would stop using it.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Man are you trolling or are you serious? Thats 52MHz higher clock and 268MHz more for the VRAM. Yes we don`t know if this is 100% stable, but he wouldn`t have put 1163MHz if it wasn`t valid.
> 
> 
> 
> I`m done discussing this. Like I`ve said 100x before to close this argument before you just had to open your mouth with nonsense, LET US WAIT FOR MORE REVIEWS AND SEE HOW THIS TURNS OUT.
> 
> Now stop responding to me and let it go


What? I know you can over clock that high. I don't even understand where you're going with this.

Were talking about wattage limit and temp limit.

I'll just ignore you.


----------



## bee144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Sorry guys I missed a bunch of posts because I was on other forums for other products letting them know I wasn't buying those products. Just got off the dyson forums letting them know their vacuums are overpriced and I won't be buying them, taught those jerks a lesson.


hahahaha!!!


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I agree, 3 way is really lacking for Titans right now. I'd suggest waiting for some driver improvements. It is possible they haven't optimized 3-Way SLI yet.
> 
> As for Skyrim, it's an extremely CPU-Limited game. I think if they re-ran those tests they could get difference results every time. I wish reviewers would stop using it.


SLI is the sweetspot for Titan. By the time improvements are made Titans should be easier to get, and you can get one then. Better tahn dropping $3000 now and being pissed for a month about the 3rd card. Of course if you are just into benchmarking then you can ignore this.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 60% is pretty quiet on these (Quieter than a GTX 680 on auto during gaming). If that's what's required to keep these cards at ~1150MHz then I don't think it will really be a problem.


Exactly, so they are hitting a hard wattage limit right now. Until a bios comes out it will be hard to get past it.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> He will probably get mad about my post, but in reality I just changed his post around to fit the other side of the arguement. I am thinking about starting a thread called, "For those of us not buying a Titan who want to bash in peace", and "For those of us buying a Titan who want to discuss our purchase in peace."


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> LOL yeah what a transformation
> 
> He went from
> "OMG I`m gonna buy so many Titans, they are so awesome."
> And talking smack about AMD GPUs
> 
> to
> 
> "What an epic fail by Nvidia. I will buy 7970s and put in my computer."
> "Nvidia fail OMG"
> And talking smack about Nvidia GPUs
> 
> All the signs was pretty clear: Titan is an exclusive GPU which will have an exclusive price. The rumors showed 15% less performance with a Titan, the real performance was only 9% below 690. rcfc89 praised Titan because of the 15% below, but now its an epic fail.
> 
> Me don`t understand


Coming from the two guys with no rig spec's nor pictures.
...








Sounds like two kids on a forum playing big but living small.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Sorry guys I missed a bunch of posts because I was on other forums for other products letting them know I wasn't buying those products. Just got off the dyson forums letting them know their vacuums are overpriced and I won't be buying them, taught those jerks a lesson.


Oh crap. I own a Dyson and will soon own two Titans. I better watch by back on this thread as people will now surely attack my purchasing decisions.

BTW...post of the thread.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> This thread should have its Title changed to : *People trying to justify being "Trolled" by Nvidia.*


I like it, although as stated the 2x Titans will likely be better than 2x690s.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I agree, 3 way is really lacking for Titans right now. *I'd suggest waiting for some driver improvements. It is possible they haven't optimized 3-Way SLI yet*.
> 
> As for Skyrim, it's an extremely CPU-Limited game. I think if they re-ran those tests they could get difference results every time. I wish reviewers would stop using it.


Well, since they've been advertising "supercomputer" (







) performance with Tri-SLI (officially supported by NVIDIA), I would think they would have already optimized the drivers to some extent to showcase the performance.

That Guru3D review showing the dismal performance of Tri-SLI compared to 2-Way or even a single Titan is a slap across NVIDIA's face IMO. If more reviews show the lack of gains using multiple Titans, I will save a couple of grand. If they show that the Guru3D review was an aberration, I will get 4-Way Titans. Let's wait and see.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Sorry guys I missed a bunch of posts because I was on other forums for other products letting them know I wasn't buying those products. Just got off the dyson forums letting them know their vacuums are overpriced and I won't be buying them, taught those jerks a lesson.


OT but Dyson makes the most amazing vacuum's


----------



## Baasha

*double post*


----------



## Foolsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Hater, would you read my edit?
> Its just as simple as reading, you must know how to do it to be on the internet.
> 
> And I love how people accuse others of not knowing how the "business world" works when they no clue how it works.
> Its all about making the most money like it or not. No cares if you are satisfied, as far as every one of them is concerned you do not exist.
> Stop illuding urself into believing that they actually want the best for their customers or that they care about you. They don't.
> They want your money plain and simple.
> 
> Once you put that little thing into your even smaller brain, living will become much easier for you.


Your atrocious spelling and grammar are noted. If Nvidia could've crushed the 7970's performance at the same price point, they would have. You're the one buying into their naming conventions. You act like Nvidia has just been "holding onto" this secret "real 680" for the last year just because. Hence why I assumed you don't know much of what you're talking about.

Also, this is a crippled Tesla card that happens to be a great gamer, not the "real 680" that never released.


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> OT but Dyson makes the most amazing vacuum's


It's hard to justify the price of a Dyson unless you have a massive floor though.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> OT but Dyson makes the most amazing vacuum's


Ironically, Dyson vacuums are terrible for price/performance.. but they are still better than other vacuums.

Sound familiar? I don't think some people don't understand the best always has terrible price/performance.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Coming from the two guys with no rig spec's nor pictures.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like two kids on a forum playing big but living small.


I guess you don't need to buy a Titan to show your epeen toughguy. Nice 80's "muscle car". What is bigger your epeen or mullet?
BTW if you could read I said I am making a brand new build.

Purchased so far

G Skillz X 16gb
Corsair AX1200
Samsung 840 Pro 256 gb
Seagate 2 TB
NZXT Switch 810 - Just ordered it 5 minutes ago
Windows 7

Still deciding on 3770K or if I should bump up. Depending on this choice will determine which Asus Maximus Formula I buy 155/2011. I am also buying the h220 when it comes out in a few days. I was going to go with a noctua, but thought the h220 would be a nice entry level for a novice. so that will be well over $4000 spent in a week, if that is considered living small. How does that compare to your first build?

Edit: I can't tell from your avatar pick but that might be a rice burner. Even worse. Let me know when you step up to the big leagues for car and we can talk little boy.


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Sit down at my desk and in 30seconds I'll show you what hitting the VRAM limit in BF3 is like in a GTX 690 compared to 4GB GTX 680 SLI when running surround.


Listen to this man.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonnis*
> 
> It's hard to justify the price of a Dyson unless you have a massive floor though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Ironically, Dyson vacuums are terrible for price/performance.. but they are still better than other vacuums.
> 
> Sound familiar? I don't think some people don't understand the best always has terrible price/performance.


Terrible vacuums.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foolsmasher*
> 
> Your atrocious spelling and grammar are noted. If Nvidia could've crushed the 7970's performance at the same price point, they would have. You're the one buying into their naming conventions. You act like Nvidia has just been "holding onto" this secret "real 680" for the last year just because. Hence why I assumed you don't know much of what you're talking about.
> 
> Also, this is a crippled Tesla card that happens to be a great gamer, not the "real 680" that never released.


I agree with 90% of what you said, but the initial leaks had the 680 as the 670TI IIRC, and GK110 was slotted to be the 680.


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Ironically, Dyson vacuums are terrible for price/performance.. but they are still better than other vacuums.
> 
> Sound familiar? I don't think some people don't understand the best always has terrible price/performance.


Kind of like a corvette zo6 vs a 458 italia


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlindDeafMute*
> 
> Listen to this man.


I am sorry, but he is running into gpu horsepower issue with surround at max settings for bf3 and single 690.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> No it's not the same. When you start adding frame latency and microstuttering at lower FPS it makes 50FPS seem like 40FPS, and 30FPS seem like 20FPS, and so on. This is exactly what happens on multi-GPU setups, not just with the 690. Right now both cards get 60+ FPS in games so this means nothing. However, *these cards will not always get 60+ FPS in games. If you buy a Titan now you MAY get a smoother experience when games start bringing these card below 60FPS, even if the 690 is claiming higher FPS.*
> I got a smirk off of this, lol.


Once that happens, I will happily upgrade to 2x Titans, or whatever else is the most powerful card at that time. But seeing as how I don't think any game on the horizon, including Bioshock Infinite or Metro Last Light are going to touch Crysis 3, I think it's safe to say that for a *single* 2560x1440p monitor, downgrading to a single Titan is absolutely not worth it - and that's my issue with the whole 690 vs. Titan ordeal.

The Titan truly shines and is tenfold more justified for those individuals not already set up with 680s/690s/7970s, or those that just have to stroke their ePeens/buy the latest and greatest/have an upgrade itch. If you've got one of the aforementioned setups, especially multi-card configs., buying just a single Titan starts to make less and less sense, and the "frame time" argument is a ridiculous thing to use when we're talking about the vast majority of games that both cards are able to max out, where the gameplay differences between 2.5ms and 4ms is going to be noticed by absolutely no one and is most certainly not worth the pure performance trade-off in most instances.

Again, i like the way the Titan is positioned because 2/3/4 of them in SLI is such a game changer, but those people touting a single Titan vs many of the current offerings that surpass the performance of a single one need to tone it down with the over-justification of its worth - because let's face it, with the current landscape, it offers absolutely NOTHING in the way of the price/performance factor, period. And while that's not necessarily and shouldn't be the main takeaway, it's still certainly a factor. These delusions of a single Titan being better than a pair of 680s or a 690 and citing a mimiscule difference in frame times in very few games is laughable, especially when paired with the "but when we OC a Titan" argument, as if the 690 doesn't OC...

I'll wait for an aggregate of Titan benches from OCN members against 690 benches before deciding if jumping to a single Titan from a 690 is worth it, because 2x Titans for a single 2560x1440p monitor, even when money is NOT an issue, is just a senseless move in my eyes. When I upgraded from a GTX 590 to a GTX 690, the performance difference was substantial, for a $350.00 difference. At this point, one can see where a 30-35% performance increase at best at a $1,000 upgrade cost just doesn't make sense when jumping to 2x Titans, especially when not gaming on multiple monitors and there doesn't exist any game that can come close to utilizing the power of Titans in SLI.


----------



## mbreslin

I have to take the kid to school now but I expect 160 more pages of posts regarding the value of dyson vacuums by the time I get back.

It will really ruffle some feathers when I tell you anti-titan people I barely even play games, a bit of crysis 3 recently but otherwise meh. So I'll mostly have 2 titans just sitting there looking pretty.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlindDeafMute*
> 
> Listen to this man.


With a surround set up, that makes perfect sense.... -_-;


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> With a surround set up, that makes perfect sense.... -_-;


You will run out of gpu horse power dude with a single Titan in surround before you will run out of VRAM.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I have to take the kid to school now but I expect 160 more pages of posts regarding the value of dyson vacuums by the time I get back.
> 
> It will really ruffle some feathers when I tell you anti-titan people I barely even play games, a bit of crysis 3 recently but otherwise meh. So I'll mostly have 2 titans just sitting there looking pretty.


You have no sig specs so your life is complete invalid according to some on this site.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Im thinking cloud is the nvidia version of raghu. Nvidia and Amd hype machines lol.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> It will really ruffle some feathers when I tell you anti-titan people I barely even play games, a bit of crysis 3 recently but otherwise meh. So I'll mostly have 2 titans just sitting there looking pretty.


They would make some awesome paper weights


----------



## CaptainChaos

We may all disagree on whether or not it's worth it or not, but one thing I know for sure. When you guys do receive your cards, we want pics!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Im thinking cloud is the nvidia version of raghu. Nvidia and Amd hype machines lol.


Raghu's actually had some nice things to say about Titan though lol


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> I am sorry, but he is running into gpu horsepower issue with surround at max settings for bf3 and single 690.


Lol.

Nope.

You have no idea what you're talking about.

BF3 running ultra with AA turned off, motion blur turned off, SSAO turned off at 3855x1920 hits the VRAM wall with Vsync on and both GPUs are being used 70-80% on Strike at Karkand.

Don't come here and spit rubbish.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Man are you trolling or are you serious? Thats 52MHz higher clock and 268MHz more for the VRAM. Yes we don`t know if this is 100% stable, but he wouldn`t have put 1163MHz if it wasn`t valid.
> 
> 
> 
> I`m done discussing this. Like I`ve said 100x before to close this argument before you just had to open your mouth with nonsense, LET US WAIT FOR MORE REVIEWS AND SEE HOW THIS TURNS OUT.
> 
> Now stop responding to me and let it go


Still don't justify the price tag SADLY.

[email protected] too lol

Now that you have some data on titan overclocks...

You are seeing what 2x7970's for $800 bucks ((and even less if you know where to look)) can get you once overclocked and merely to 1100??? +%26 of performance with $ 300 bucks less to spare on something else with more mature drivers to top it off... By the time titan drivers mature we have new gpus XD

Oh man I'm going to be on fire next gen of gpus if they beat titan price tag and perf ratio. Even if they get a tie with overclocks.


----------



## Gingertechy

I will be buying one of these once evga actually has some in stock for my new rig. Now to decide if I want an extra one with my tax return...


----------



## TheLawIX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Yeah I admit, after spending close to 4300 with next day shipping and insurance, I was a little surprised to find that they wouldn't be 'overnighted' until the 28th. At least I'll get them that Friday instead of waiting until Monday, lol.


I'll take those 680's!


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> You have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> BF3 running ultra with AA turned off, motion blur turned off, SSAO turned off at 3855x1920 hits the VRAM wall with Vsync on and both GPUs are being used 70-80% on Strike at Karkand.
> 
> Don't come here and spit rubbish.


Don't know what's wrong with your card, but aren't you the same guy who was spreading this propaganda in the Surround Forum , and got told off by Brettjv?


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> I guess you don't need to buy a Titan to show your epeen toughguy. Nice 80's "muscle car". What is bigger your epeen or mullet?
> BTW if you could read I said I am making a brand new build.
> 
> Purchased so far
> 
> G Skillz X 16gb
> Corsair AX1200
> Samsung 840 Pro 256 gb
> Seagate 2 TB
> NZXT Switch 810 - Just ordered it 5 minutes ago
> Windows 7
> 
> Still deciding on 3770K or if I should bump up. Depending on this choice will determine which Asus Maximus Formula I buy 155/2011. I am also buying the h220 when it comes out in a few days. I was going to go with a noctua, but thought the h220 would be a nice entry level for a novice. so that will be well over $4000 spent in a week, if that is considered living small. How does that compare to your first build?
> 
> Edit: I can't tell from your avatar pick but that might be a rice burner. Even worse. Let me know when you step up to the big leagues for car and we can talk little boy.


Troll is strong in this one ^ .........

Anyway i can't believe people are still bickering about this ...... Titan obviously isn't best value for your money and it's a little overpriced , some people may be fine with it some aren't but what's the point bickering about it for 160+ pages ?
I decided to get 690 because i don't have a budget for two Titans right away and one is not enough plus the fact i upgrade quite often.
I only bought my 670's some 8 months ago so when something that will offer a little better value and actually be faster than 690 comes out I'll jump on that.
As for now I'm looking forward to see some sweet titan build logs here on OCN.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> You have no sig specs so your life is complete invalid according to some on this site.


I do now I think? (testing)


----------



## zGunBLADEz

You know what's the problem with titan price? Nvidia and amd could raise the price even more than usual if they see people willing to spent this kind of money on a gpu. Look at nvidia 680 pricing for example.They still chargin more knowing 7970 have this crown with 100 bucks less.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> Troll is strong in this one ^ .........
> 
> Anyway i can't believe people are still bickering about this ...... Titan obviously isn't best value for your money and it's a little overpriced , some people may be fine with it some aren't but what's the point bickering about it for 160+ pages ?
> I decided to get 690 because i don't have a budget for two Titans right away and one is not enough plus the fact i upgrade quite often.
> I only bought my 670's some 8 months ago so when something that will offer a little better value and actually be faster than 690 comes out I'll jump on that.
> As for now I'm looking forward to see some sweet titan build logs here on OCN.


Not a troll. Just calling out people who call out people for spending their own money on something. I will admit that I am intentionally trying to piss him off. I feel he derserves it for preaching to people that just dont care what he thinks. Maybe that is being a troll.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> You know what's the problem with titan price? Nvidia and amd could raise the price even more than usual if they see people willing to spent this kind of money on a gpu. Look at nvidia 680 pricing for example.They still chargin more knowing 7970 have this crown with 100 bucks less.


Your point is made, but dont blame it on Titan buyers. If the 780 series is $600 instead of $500, people will still buy it. Then the people buying $300 cards will ***** at you for spending $600. It is called "Crap flows downhill". If the market determines the product will sell at $1000, then you are wrong about the products value. If it doesn't and there is a price drop, you are correct about its value. Value is determined by the masses and not how you evaluate the product. If you dont like this move to a communist country where prices can be set for you, by the government.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> Not a troll. Just calling out people who call out people for spending their own money on something. I will admit that I am intentionally trying to piss him off. I feel he derserves it for preaching to people that just dont care what he thinks. Maybe that is being a troll.


I agree the preaching is basically trolling.


----------



## mbreslin

I could be wrong but I think people have become used to being able to upgrade to the new fastest single gpu card for 500$, those people see the titan as nvidia sticking it to them. I certainly understand that point of view. Prices now seem to be going up for both 680s and 7970s, this only makes people more angry. Maybe nvidia trolled everyone?

At any rate the titan is the only single gpu game in town for the foreseeable future. Maxwell isn't until 2014 and AMD seems to only have a reference 7990 for this year. Titan imo will make both 680s and 7970s fly off the shelves and nv/amd will want to milk that for all its worth.

Again sorry to repeat myself, these companies do not care about you, stop caring about them so much.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I agree the preaching is basically trolling.


Agreed. And I will freely admit that I am doing my first build. I have no shame in that. In fact I think for a first build it is gonna be pretty damn nice, and I will be proud of it. I also do not claim to have a ton of computer knowlegde. In fact I have contaced people on this forum to help me when I put this together, and I feel no shame in that. Not havingg a rig build, not having a $6000 rig, and not having a ton of computer knowledge has nothing to do with people preaching about $/performance. As I have stated before I have a certain expectation of how I want the rig to perform, and it will take two titans to do it. I then checked my bank account, and realized I could afford it. And thats it. I started getting info on another forum that was only obsessed about price/performance. They kept making recommendations and then said it wouldn't give the performance I wanted, but it would be a good value. I came here thinking people would be looking at the peformance angle and not the $/performance angle. Admittedly everybody has their $/peformance limit, but I dont bash other people, or tell how they are being trolled, because their limit doesn't match up with mine.

YES 7970 IS A BETTER VALUE THAN TITAN. NO, I DO NOT CARE BECAUSE I STILL NEED TITANS TO HIT THE PERFORMANCE LEVEL I WANT. CAN WE MAKE IT ANY CLEARER FOR ALL THE HATERS OUT THERE.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> Agreed. And I will freely admit that I am doing my first build. I have no shame in that. In fact I think for a first build it is gonna be pretty damn nice, and I will be proud of it. I also do not claim to have a ton of computer knowlegde. In fact I have contaced people on this forum to help me when I put this together, and I feel no shame in that. Not havingg a rig build, not having a $6000 rig, and not having a ton of computer knowledge has nothing to do with people preaching about $/performance. As I have stated before I have a certain expectation of how I want the rig to perform, and it will take two titans to do it. I then checked my bank account, and realized I could afford it. And thats it.
> 
> YES 7970 IS A BETTER VALUE THAN TITAN. NO, I DO NOT CARE BECAUSE I STILL NEED TITANS TO HIT THE PERFORMANCE LEVEL I WANT. CAN WE MAKE IT ANY CLEARER FOR ALL THE HATERS OUT THERE.


I agree, Titan for the price is not a very good buy but the performance it offers is amazing. Haters are just gonna be haters.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I agree the preaching is basically trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. And I will freely admit that I am doing my first build. I have no shame in that. In fact I think for a first build it is gonna be pretty damn nice, and I will be proud of it. I also do not claim to have a ton of computer knowlegde. In fact I have contaced people on this forum to help me when I put this together, and I feel no shame in that. Not havingg a rig build, not having a $6000 rig, and not having a ton of computer knowledge has nothing to do with people preaching about $/performance. As I have stated before I have a certain expectation of how I want the rig to perform, and it will take two titans to do it. I then checked my bank account, and realized I could afford it. And thats it. I started getting info on another forum that was only obsessed about price/performance. They kept making recommendations and then said it wouldn't give the performance I wanted, but it would be a good value. I came here thinking people would be looking at the peformance angle and not the $/performance angle. Admittedly everybody has their $/peformance limit, but I dont bash other people, or tell how they are being trolled, because their limit doesn't match up with mine.
> 
> YES 7970 IS A BETTER VALUE THAN TITAN. NO, I DO NOT CARE BECAUSE I STILL NEED TITANS TO HIT THE PERFORMANCE LEVEL I WANT. CAN WE MAKE IT ANY CLEARER FOR ALL THE HATERS OUT THERE.
Click to expand...

Titan on man, I ain't mad at ya...


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Titan on man, I ain't mad at ya...


I'm mad at him. I can't put two titans in my prodigy, on my ITX board, and its all HIS fault!


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> I agree, Titan for the price is not a very good buy but the performance it offers is amazing. Haters are just gonna be haters.


There are also other things to take into consideration. Wives. I think it is safe to say that sli titans will match up with tri sli 680's. Lets say the 680's are $1500, and the titans are $2,000, a difference of $500. So for $500, it is worth it to shut my wife up so I dont have to hear, "Is that THING, gonna be THAT loud, ALL THE TIME". That is not even taken into consideration the room for 2 more cards, less power consumption, less heat in the case, and the extra 2-4 GB depending on model. I also forgot the extra cool case, and the fact that it will probably beat 3 680's. If I had 3 680's or a 690 I would never spend my money on titan. However, starting fresh it is the best deal out their for ME. I hate to say it, but I just dont give a damn about anybody elses situation unless they are paying for my rig, and answering to my wife. LOL.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> Agreed. And I will freely admit that I am doing my first build. I have no shame in that. In fact I think for a first build it is gonna be pretty damn nice, and I will be proud of it. I also do not claim to have a ton of computer knowlegde. In fact I have contaced people on this forum to help me when I put this together, and I feel no shame in that. Not havingg a rig build, not having a $6000 rig, and not having a ton of computer knowledge has nothing to do with people preaching about $/performance. As I have stated before I have a certain expectation of how I want the rig to perform, and it will take two titans to do it. I then checked my bank account, and realized I could afford it. And thats it. I started getting info on another forum that was only obsessed about price/performance. They kept making recommendations and then said it wouldn't give the performance I wanted, but it would be a good value. I came here thinking people would be looking at the peformance angle and not the $/performance angle. Admittedly everybody has their $/peformance limit, but I dont bash other people, or tell how they are being trolled, because their limit doesn't match up with mine.
> 
> YES 7970 IS A BETTER VALUE THAN TITAN. NO, I DO NOT CARE BECAUSE I STILL NEED TITANS TO HIT THE PERFORMANCE LEVEL I WANT. CAN WE MAKE IT ANY CLEARER FOR ALL THE HATERS OUT THERE.


So whats your perf level??

Not only people need to understand here titan is a $700 card and thats pushing it... Also you guys need to follow the gaming trends and whats coming up, the next game that will require this much horse power?? What setup i have in mind... Etc...

We have only the new Metro for the rest of the year.. Crysis 3 is already proven can run on any sli 680/7970 @ decent frame rates @60 or over @ 1080P...

Now if we are talking 1400p/1600p resolutions and 120hz monitors with all the tingles on, well sorry my friends not even tri titans will NET YOU this.. If thats the case 3.3k to just play ONE game is like i mean have no words to describe that lol..

Get out of that cloud people got to spolied with this console ports, and guest what they are just console ports... XD
Hell you can run a console ported game on budget gpu like 4670/5670/6670 and get the same or better performance than a console and theirs 30fps caps...

Now if you only care about benching well most of the people complaining here dont give 2 craps about that and i like to bench but i prefer gaming i actually USE my gpus for gaming and other things than benching...


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Titan on man, I ain't mad at ya...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm mad at him. I can't put two titans in my prodigy, on my ITX board, and its all HIS fault!
Click to expand...

LoL...
I ain't mad at you either....


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Sorry guys I missed a bunch of posts because I was on other forums for other products letting them know I wasn't buying those products. Just got off the dyson forums letting them know their vacuums are overpriced and I won't be buying them, taught those jerks a lesson.


Sig worthy there!


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> So whats your perf level??
> 
> Not only people need to understand here titan is a $700 card and thats pushing it... Also you guys need to follow the gaming trends and whats coming up, the next game that will require this much horse power?? What setup i have in mind... Etc...
> 
> We have only the new Metro for the rest of the year.. Crysis 3 is already proven can run on any sli 680/7970 @ decent frame rates @60 or over @ 1080P...
> 
> Now if we are talking 1400p/1600p resolutions and 120hz monitors well sorry my friends not even tri titans will NET YOU this..
> 
> Get out of that cloud console ports are just console ports... XD
> 
> Now if you only care about benching well most of the people complaining here dont give 2 craps about that and i like to bench but i prefer gaming i actually USE my gpus for gaming and other things than benching...


My perf level is getting as many fps, as smooth as possible, with 1440p @ 120hz. I do plan on turning down AA a bit because of the high res, which will help with FPS. I know I wont be able to lock 120fps in all games, but this will let me get as close as I can with my budget, and not sit next to a volcano that sounds like a runaway train. 2 titans fit in my budget, so that is what I have. I don't bash people for getting 3, or 4. More power to them and if they lov their system, that is all that matters. I tend to get enjoyment out of using my things and not criticizing others posessions.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Sig worthy there!


DONE


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Sig worthy there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONE
Click to expand...










man you guys got me laughin' so hard..


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Terrible vacuums.
> I agree with 90% of what you said, but the initial leaks had the 680 as the 670TI IIRC, and GK110 was slotted to be the 680.


GK110 was never slotted to be the 680. If anything it would have been GK100 but for whatever reason Nvidia scrapped it. Nvidia couldn't get GK110 out until November so there is no way they even could have used it for the GTX 680 back in March 2012...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> My perf level is getting as many fps, as smooth as possible, with 1440p @ 120hz. I do plan on turning down AA a bit because of the high res, which will help with FPS. I know I wont be able to lock 120fps in all games, but this will let me get as close as I can with my budget, and not sit next to a volcano that sounds like a runaway train. 2 titans fit in my budget, so that is what I have. I don't bash people for getting 3, or 4. More power to them and if they lov their system, that is all that matters. I tend to get enjoyment out of using my things and not criticizing others posessions.


*First reply i read with real sense on it... Applaud you for this... XD*

Not the usual ohh im going to get 3 titans because im expecting THIS, THIS and THIS.. IT WILL NOT HAPPEN!!!

So you get +1 from me..

Btw about the volcano issue.. with $1100 bucks i can get 2 7970 with blocks for them and still have some spare money for a mcdonalds meal lol...


----------



## RobotDevil666

To be perfectly honest my only problem with Titan is the performance , i would pay $1200 for it had it matched 690 ....... but it didn't and i can't afford two so GTX690 it is.


----------



## Arock5504

SO... will Nvidia be releasing an overpriced behemoth at the end of every series now? Titan 2 after 700 series... Im confused, have they ever done this before? I wonder if 2 enthusiast cards (690 and titan) are going to be a new common thing? I wonder if AMD will have an answer back.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> To be perfectly honest my only problem with Titan is the performance , i would pay $1200 for it had it matched 690 ....... but it didn't and i can't afford two so GTX690 it is.


Absolutely wise choice as long as you don't end up needing the extra VRAM. The 690 is still the better buy if you can only get one card but the best performance for $1k would be 2 x 7970GE in my opinion...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arock5504*
> 
> SO... will Nvidia be releasing an overpriced behemoth at the end of every series now? Titan 2 after 700 series... Im confused, have they ever done this before? I wonder if 2 enthusiast cards (690 and titan) are going to be a new common thing? I wonder if AMD will have an answer back.


Thats my issue with this ((performance)) for your money at the moment... I dont see any good coming out of this..
Maybe im wrong hopefully im wrong... Specially the way we update our hardware constantly...


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arock5504*
> 
> SO... will Nvidia be releasing an overpriced behemoth at the end of every series now? Titan 2 after 700 series... Im confused, have they ever done this before? I wonder if 2 enthusiast cards (690 and titan) are going to be a new common thing? I wonder if AMD will have an answer back.


No this is just a workstation GPU that was cut down and optimized for a different audience. I don't expect to see another $1000 single core GPU for a few years. As for the 690, that's a dual GPU card and it's pretty normal for those to be higher in price. It's basically 2x 570s on one PCB.

Titan will probably be replaced by the GTX 880 in mid/late 2014. The 780 will come out sometime this year and be the successor of the 680, with performance inbetween the 680 and Titan.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arock5504*
> 
> SO... will Nvidia be releasing an overpriced behemoth at the end of every series now? Titan 2 after 700 series... Im confused, have they ever done this before? I wonder if 2 enthusiast cards (690 and titan) are going to be a new common thing? I wonder if AMD will have an answer back.


I think, if anything, Nvidia decided they didn't like selling their top line Quadro and Tesla chips at the $500 price point like they did with Fermi. They've made the switch to more profitable, smaller die chips for their mainstream consumer models (much like AMD) and are saving their high end, massive chips for exclusivity and moar profitz! This was a perfect opportunity to break out of the "Quadro/Tesla is mainstream" paradigm...


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> GK110 was never slotted to be the 680. If anything it would have been GK100 but for whatever reason Nvidia scrapped it. Nvidia couldn't get GK110 out until November so there is no way they even could have used it for the GTX 680 back in March 2012...


Mayhaps this influenced their decision?! TSMC was not having a good year _at all_.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> To be perfectly honest my only problem with Titan is the performance , i would pay $1200 for it had it matched 690 ....... but it didn't and i can't afford two so GTX690 it is.


I was really on the fense about what to buy, but I game at 1440p, and have a 1200p usually watching movies at the same time. Which leads me and many others to..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> *Absolutely wise choice as long as you don't end up needing the extra VRAM*. The 690 is still the better buy if you can only get one card but the best performance for $1k would be 2 x 7970GE in my opinion...


Needing the extra VRAM. I would probably have ended up with a 690 if it had 4gb per GPU and 384bit memory bandwidth to power it. The 2GB limit is very real, and very annoying









But since its a SFF build, you *can't* put 2 cards in there to get the same performance for less.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> *First reply i read with real sense on it... Applaud you for this... XD*
> 
> Not the usual ohh im going to get 3 titans because im expecting THIS, THIS and THIS.. IT WILL NOT HAPPEN!!!
> 
> So you get +1 from me..
> 
> Btw about the volcano issue.. with $1100 bucks i can get 2 7970 with blocks for them and still have some spare money for a mcdonalds meal lol...


In the future I might look at a custom loop, but it is way past my skill set right now, which is another reason for Tita SLI. It is something I feel comfortable with my skill set at this point in time. The reason I am looking at the h220, is because it is one step better than closed loops, and not as advanced as custom loops. I feel this will be a good start for me, and I can do it with my skill set. If all goes well with the h220 I could see my self doing a full custom loop this time next year.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Mayhaps this influenced their decision?! TSMC was not having a good year _at all_.
> I was really on the fense about what to buy, but I game at 1440p, and have a 1200p usually watching movies at the same time. Which leads me and many others to..
> Needing the extra VRAM. I would probably have ended up with a 690 if it had 4gb per GPU and 384bit memory bandwidth to power it. The 2GB limit is very real, and very annoying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But since its a SFF build, you *can't* put 2 cards in there to get the same performance for less.


Titan it is for you then!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Mayhaps this influenced their decision?! TSMC was not having a good year _at all_.
> I was really on the fense about what to buy, but I game at 1440p, and have a 1200p usually watching movies at the same time. Which leads me and many others to..
> Needing the extra VRAM. I would probably have ended up with a 690 if it had 4gb per GPU and 384bit memory bandwidth to power it. The 2GB limit is very real, and very annoying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But since its a SFF build, you *can't* put 2 cards in there to get the same performance for less.


It depends what you call SFF build and whats your goal...
You can put 2 titans on a thermaltake lanbox with a matx board for example...
Is going to be a tight fit thats for sure XD


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> It depends what you call SFF build and whats your goal...
> You can put 2 titans on a thermaltake lanbox with a matx board for example...
> Is going to be a tight fit thats for sure XD


That isn't really *that* SFF when you're talking using mATX boards with 2 PCIe x16. And you might stuff it in there, but good luck OCing, or really doing much of anything in that case with that much hardware in there.

Ugh, completely off topic, point is when you shrink component space down, dual cards are not possible. And the 690 has real limitations when it comes to memory.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Absolutely wise choice as long as you don't end up needing the extra VRAM. The 690 is still the better buy if you can only get one card but the best performance for $1k would be 2 x 7970GE in my opinion...


Se i thought about that but the main reason for this upgrade is absolutely horrible stutter i have with my 670's , see ne of my cards is TOP edition and other is just "normal"
I tried to match the clocks with software but it doesn't work , as soon as my cards get maxed I'm getting horrible stutter , and i mean horrible , looking at MSI afterburner it's 35-38 ms at best with constant jumps way higher than that to the point it gets insufferable.
Now i know in this case single GPU would be a better choice but from the data it looks like Titan will be slower than 670 SLI so i decided to go with 690 , still SLI but Frametime is much , much better.
As for the 7970 there are lot of reports about bad frametime in CF and that scared me off.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I dunno, this thread has shown some horrible frame time graphs for the 690. I have no experience with the 690 and don't personally notice micro stutter at all so I'm not really an expert here though...


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> Se i thought about that but the main reason for this upgrade is absolutely horrible stutter i have with my 670's , see ne of my cards is TOP edition and other is just "normal"
> I tried to match the clocks with software but it doesn't work , as soon as my cards get maxed I'm getting horrible stutter , and i mean horrible , looking at MSI afterburner it's 35-38 ms at best with constant jumps way higher than that to the point it gets insufferable.
> Now i know in this case single GPU would be a better choice but from the data it looks like Titan will be slower than 670 SLI so i decided to go with 690 , still SLI but Frametime is much , much better.
> As for the 7970 there are lot of reports about bad frametime in CF and that scared me off.


IIRC the 690 has hardware to smooth out the frametimes between its GPUs. This was one of the major improvements over the 590, where frames would come out erratically.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> That isn't really *that* SFF when you're talking using mATX boards with 2 PCIe x16. And you might stuff it in there, but good luck OCing, or really doing much of anything in that case with that much hardware in there.
> 
> Ugh, completely off topic, point is when you shrink component space down, dual cards are not possible. And the 690 has real limitations when it comes to memory.


Who said thermaltake lanbox its not sff? So your prodigy is not a SFF because is not smaller than any of my shuttle pcs then if i apply the same logic then...
Im just telling you that is possible to put 2 titans if you know what case to choose and still SFF.. Not what ifs and the about overclocks and such... I wouldnt try to overclock in a sff without the proper cooling solution to begin with...

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4348/small-form-factor-buyers-guide
here for the reading XD


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Who said thermaltake lanbox its not sff? So your prodigy is not a SFF because is not smaller than any of my shuttle pcs then if i apply the same logic then...
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/4348/small-form-factor-buyers-guide
> here for the reading XD


That would be assuming I believe my prodigy is really SFF, which obviously it isn't. The thing is huge.


----------



## Tinman12

Well the Crysis 3 benchmarks are out



Sauce

I'm gonna go home and hug my 690


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Crytek really brought the wood with Crysis 3 didn't they! GTX 680 and 7970GE both getting just 30fps and Titan only 9fps more? That's a pretty demanding game right there! Crysis is back!


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tinman12*
> 
> Well the Crysis 3 benchmarks are out
> 
> 
> 
> Sauce
> 
> I'm gonna go home and hug my 690


^That is TXAA.

Here is MSAA. Taking whatever setup you have down to its knees


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tinman12*
> 
> Well the Crysis 3 benchmarks are out
> 
> 
> 
> Sauce
> 
> I'm gonna go home and hug my 690


Wheres that guy that was saying that 7970 is only %30 faster than 6970?

2x caymans = 1x tahiti


----------



## bencher

Why does Titan take such a hit goign from 1600p to 1200p?


----------



## Jesta42o

Crysis 3 finally putting my 3 way 680's to use get 70fps 2560x1600 ultra msaa 4x








Was going to build a new rig with the Titan but really disappointed in results just goin to use a 690


----------



## dealio

crysis3 is really raeping my old SLI 560Titan







.. im not playing any more until i get ma real titan..


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

What on earth is going on with the GTX 570 in that Crysis 3 chart???


----------



## Gingertechy

Anyone think there will be an issue with room when running sli titans and a asus STX essence on a z77 sabertooth?


----------



## Usario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gingertechy*
> 
> Anyone think there will be an issue with room when running sli titans and a asus STX essence on a z77 sabertooth?


They're blower cards so they don't exactly require a lot of space between each other for airflow... you'll be fine.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> What on earth is going on with the GTX 570 in that Crysis 3 chart???


my guess 1280MB , while the rest are 2GB or more


----------



## Sujeto 1

What is more future proof? GTX 690 or GTX TITAN?

BTW http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BJ7AJ7C/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 avaible for preorder in amazon


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> What on earth is going on with the GTX 570 in that Crysis 3 chart???


i hope a typo . .7750?

nvm . . .
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/crysis_3_graphics_performance_review_benchmark,6.html
Quote:


> BTW if you are wondering what the heck is going on with that GeForce GTX 570, that's likely a driver bug. Please ignore that result for the time being.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Titan take such a hit goign from 1600p to 1200p?


Its not just Titan. Its Kepler

690: 78FPS to 51FPS. 35% down.
Titan: 62FPS to 39FPS. 37% down
7970: 44FPS to 30FPS. 25% down.
680: 47FPS to 30FPS. 36% down.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> To be perfectly honest my only problem with Titan is the performance , i would pay $1200 for it had it matched 690 ....... but it didn't and i can't afford two so GTX690 it is.


I completely understand this position, the flaw in your reasoning (imo) is that we're dealing with day 1 (or not even) drivers. The 690 is almost a year old, much improvements have been made to it on the driver side in that time. It seems likely to me that the gap as small as it seems now (9% in some cases) will only get smaller as driver support improves. Time will tell though.

As for your situation if I only had 1k to spend I belive I would skip both 690 and titan and go with 2 680s or 2 7970ghz. One Titan doesn't make a ton of sense to me.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I dunno, this thread has shown some horrible frame time graphs for the 690. I have no experience with the 690 and don't personally notice micro stutter at all so I'm not really an expert here though...


Well as long as FPS and GPU usage stays reasonable meanigh GPU's are utilized in 65%-75% and FPS stays above 60 all is smooth as butter , problems starts when GPU's are being pushed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> IIRC the 690 has hardware to smooth out the frametimes between its GPUs. This was one of the major improvements over the 590, where frames would come out erratically.


Yea i did some reading and as far as in some games frametime is poor it's much better than "normal" SLI setups and definitely better than CF setups.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Crytek really brought the wood with Crysis 3 didn't they! GTX 680 and 7970GE both getting just 30fps and Titan only 9fps more? That's a pretty demanding game right there! Crysis is back!


Oh yea , i already love Crysis 3 , i was hating on Crysis 2 a lot and I'm very happy to see that Crytek has learned the lesson.
Crysis 3 is absolutely amazing , it looks stunning and pushes even the best rigs to the limit (at least in 2560x1440 or higher)
Crytek combined Crysis and Crysis Warhead with some of the good things from Crysis 2 and nailed this time.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> Oh yea , i already love Crysis 3 , i was hating on Crysis 2 a lot and I'm very happy to see that Crytek has learned the lesson.
> Crysis 3 is absolutely amazing , it looks stunning and pushes even the best rigs to the limit (at least in 2560x1440 or higher)
> Crytek combined Crysis and Crysis Warhead with some of the good things from Crysis 2 and nailed this time.


It seemed very similar to crysis 2 to me


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I completely understand this position, the flaw in your reasoning (imo) is that we're dealing with day 1 (or not even) drivers. The 690 is almost a year old, much improvements have been made to it on the driver side in that time. It seems likely to me that the gap as small as it seems now (9% in some cases) will only get smaller as driver support improves. Time will tell though.
> 
> As for your situation if I only had 1k to spend I belive I would skip both 690 and titan and go with 2 680s or 2 7970ghz. One Titan doesn't make a ton of sense to me.


GTX 790 will be much better value than both GTX 690 and GTX Titan. Since GTX 780 is rumored 1920 cores, you get two of those in GTX 790, giving you 40% more cores than Titan for what will probably be around the same price as Titan

Nobody knows when 780 and 790 comes out though


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> What is more future proof? GTX 690 or GTX TITAN?
> 
> BTW http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BJ7AJ7C/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 avaible for preorder in amazon


It depends how you look at it. If you're just looking for the best performance for now and the future, I'd get the 690.
However, If I had $1000 in hopes of future proofing my system, and leaving open the option for getting a second card in the future I'd get a Titan.

Hope that makes some sort of sense.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I completely understand this position, the flaw in your reasoning (imo) is that we're dealing with day 1 (or not even) drivers. The 690 is almost a year old, much improvements have been made to it on the driver side in that time. It seems likely to me that the gap as small as it seems now (9% in some cases) will only get smaller as driver support improves. Time will tell though.
> 
> As for your situation if I only had 1k to spend I belive I would skip both 690 and titan and go with 2 680s or 2 7970ghz. One Titan doesn't make a ton of sense to me.


I keep hearing this drivers argument as though there is going to be some magical driver down the line with 20% improvements or something. GK110 is just Kepler guys which is still mostly a die-shrink of Fermi. There's not much more to be gained from drivers in this architecture and if there were it would also increase the performance of the 680 and 690 equally as well as Titan.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos*
> 
> It depends how you look at it. If you're just looking for the best performance for now and the future, I'd get the 690.
> However, If I had $1000 in hopes of future proofing my system, and leaving open the option for getting a second card in the future I'd get a Titan.
> 
> Hope that makes some sort of sense.


Yes but later i still can get a second GTX 690. i was thinking if Titan been a Tesla tecnology in fact could have more potential while Drivers improve on time, or if Titan could even overpass GTX 690 in some point at the time, i dont know i'm just speculating with out any base.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I keep hearing this drivers argument as though there is going to be some magical driver down the line with 20% improvements or something. GK110 is just Kepler guys which is still mostly a die-shrink of Fermi. There's not much more to be gained from drivers in this architecture and if there were it would also increase the performance of the 680 and 690 equally as well as Titan.


I am pretty sure Nvidia can change improvements in Titan's favor.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I keep hearing this drivers argument as though there is going to be some magical driver down the line with 20% improvements or something. GK110 is just Kepler guys which is still mostly a die-shrink of Fermi. There's not much more to be gained from drivers in this architecture and if there were it would also increase the performance of the 680 and 690 equally as well as Titan.


+1, if drivers increase on Titan also goin to be increased on GTX 690


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I completely understand this position, the flaw in your reasoning (imo) is that we're dealing with day 1 (or not even) drivers. The 690 is almost a year old, much improvements have been made to it on the driver side in that time. It seems likely to me that the gap as small as it seems now (9% in some cases) will only get smaller as driver support improves. Time will tell though.
> 
> As for your situation if I only had 1k to spend I belive I would skip both 690 and titan and go with 2 680s or 2 7970ghz. One Titan doesn't make a ton of sense to me.


Well you might be right on that one , if performance improves with the drivers and you add in OC the performance might match 690.
There's another thing though , availability ...
New Egg changed status to

OUT OF STOCK. ETA: 03/21/2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> It seemed very similar to crysis 2 to me


Because it is , but they changed a lot of stuff too , story is back on track at least it relates to Crysis 1 , you play actual character not some mindless zombie without voice , maps are bigger , psycho is back .... just from the top of my head.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos*
> 
> It depends how you look at it. If you're just looking for the best performance for now and the future, I'd get the 690.
> However, If I had $1000 in hopes of future proofing my system, and leaving open the option for getting a second card in the future I'd get a Titan.
> 
> Hope that makes some sort of sense.


With the added caveat that you do not use more than 2GB VRAM in anything you do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Yes but later i still can get a second GTX 690. i was thinking if Titan been a Tesla tecnology in fact could have more potential while Drivers improve on time, or if Titan could even overpass GTX 690 in some point at the time, i dont know i'm just speculating with out any base.


As stated, as long as you don't break the 2GB limit. Then you're probably better off selling your 690, using that money + and the 2nd card you were going to get, and pick up 2 titans, which will be much better than 2 690s. Its been shown, stated, harped on and beaten bloody. Titan is mostly for 2x configurations and then it will blow you away, far more so than 2 690s.


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Yes but later i still can get a second GTX 690. i was thinking if Titan been a Tesla tecnology in fact could have more potential while Drivers improve on time, or if Titan could even overpass GTX 690 in some point at the time, i dont know i'm just speculating with out any base.


Yeah for sure, but the scaling on two Titans versus dual 690's should be better by then. I don't know how much we can really expect Titan to improve over the rest of the 600 series, if there are gonna be improvements I'd bet there will also be improvement on the 690.

Basically what Majin said lol


----------



## malmental

the bench charts from Guru3D are missing a few GPU's of importance.
even though we can just about estimate what's what and where it goes, it just seems to me the chart is incomplete.

call me picky or complicated, I do not mind..


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Agreed. If I could only get one card it wouldn't be a Titan. But two will be amazing, especially under water when we get the bios mods...


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> Well you might be right on that one , if performance improves with the drivers and you add in OC the performance might match 690.
> There's another thing though , availability ...
> New Egg changed status to
> 
> OUT OF STOCK. ETA: 03/21/2013
> Because it is , but they changed a lot of stuff too , story is back on track at least it relates to Crysis 1 , you play actual character not some mindless zombie without voice , maps are bigger , psycho is back .... just from the top of my head.


Why would you believe that Nvidia wound also work on increasing drivers on GTX 690 anymore in favor of Titan? please?


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> I am pretty sure Nvidia can change improvements in Titan's favor.


Surely, you jest. You don't actually think they would shoot the major majority of their clients in the back to focus on the enthusiast minority which is getting the titan, just to make us feel better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Agreed. If I could only get one card it wouldn't be a Titan. But two will be amazing, especially under water when we get the bios mods...


I'm banking a lot on the fact that I'm putting mine under water, and soon there will be bios mods to allow me to hit 1.2ghz core. I'll be very happy with the card if it reaches those clocks.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Driver improvements are usually specific to architecture, not SKU. A driver improvement for Kepler will benefit any Kepler card, not just the 690 or the Titan or whatever. At least that was what I always thought. Now improvements in SLI scaling for Titan will probably happen...


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Surely, you jest. You don't actually think they would shoot the major majority of their clients in the back to focus on the enthusiast minority which is getting the titan, just to make us feel better.










hit the nail on the head.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> Well you might be right on that one , if performance improves with the drivers and you add in OC the performance might match 690.
> There's another thing though , availability ...
> New Egg changed status to
> 
> OUT OF STOCK. ETA: 03/21/2013
> Because it is , but they changed a lot of stuff too , story is back on track at least it relates to Crysis 1 , you play actual character not some mindless zombie without voice , maps are bigger , psycho is back .... just from the top of my head.


I thought you meant in terms of gameplay mechanics and graphics.

Personally while playing both online I can hardly tell the difference.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I keep hearing this drivers argument as though there is going to be some magical driver down the line with 20% improvements or something.


Admittedly I haven't followed nvidia's drivers much as I've been on amd for a couple years, but I can tell you amd got its act together on the driver side and like a drum beat every single release we see performance increase in games almost across the board, nvidias driver team was much ahead of ati back when I was on nvidia cards
Quote:


> GK110 is just Kepler guys which is still mostly a die-shrink of Fermi.


But this is BIG Kepler!









Quote:


> ...and if there were it would also increase the performance of the 680 and 690 equally as well as Titan.


No fair using logic.


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> I thought you meant in terms of gameplay mechanics and graphics.
> 
> Personally while playing both online I can hardly tell the difference.


The graphics in SP are fantastic in Crysis 3. It took a patch from Crytek and mods to make Crysis 2 look truly good. Online is a different story though.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Admittedly I haven't followed nvidia's drivers much as I've been on amd for a couple years, but I can tell you amd got its act together on the driver side and like a drum beat every single release we see performance increase in games almost across the board, nvidias driver team was much ahead of ati back when I was on nvidia cards
> But this is BIG Kepler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fair using logic.


The difference in driver improvements between AMD and Nvidia this year are due to the fact that GCN is a brand new architecture that still has tons of room for optimization. Kepler, however, is getting long in the tooth and most driver optimizations have been implemented already...


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Why would you believe that Nvidia wound also work on increasing drivers on GTX 690 anymore in favor of Titan? please?


Not sure what you mean mate , i was referring to Titan driver improvements but as someone above mentioned any improvement in drivers for Titan should be reflected in 690 as well as it's the same architecture.
Alas nobody knows that for sure at this point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> I thought you meant in terms of gameplay mechanics and graphics.
> 
> Personally while playing both online I can hardly tell the difference.


Well multi feels pretty much the same , to be honest I'm not a huge fan of Crysis multi , i bought the game primarily for the SP.


----------



## malmental

I thought Kepler was more than a die shrink of Fermi or is it the one in-particular.? ...









edit:
seems your right I reckon...
Quote:


> For NVIDIA, Kepler is the embodiment of that concept. Kepler brings with it some very important architectural changes compared to Fermi, but at the same time it's still undeniably Fermi. From a high level overview Kepler is identical to Fermi: it's still organized into CUDA cores, SMs, and GPCs, and how warps are executed has not significantly changed. Nor for that matter has the rendering side significantly changed, with rendering still being handled in a distributed fashion through raster engines, polymorph engines, and of course the ROPs. The fact that NVIDIA has chosen to draw up Kepler like Fermi is no accident or coincidence; at the end of the day Kepler is the next generation of Fermi, tweaked and distilled to improve on Fermi's strengths while correcting its weaknesses.
> 
> For our look at Kepler's architecture, we're going to be primarily comparing it to GF114, aka Fermi Lite. As you may recall, with Fermi NVIDIA had two designs: a multipurpose architecture for gaming and graphics (GF100/GF110), and a streamlined architecture built with a stronger emphasis on graphics than compute (GF104, etc) that was best suited for use in consumer graphics. As hinted at by the name alone, GK104 is designed to fill the same consumer graphics role as GF114, and consequently NVIDIA built GK104 off of GF114 rather than GF110.


http://www.anandtech.com/show/5699/nvidia-geforce-gtx-680-review/2


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The difference in driver improvements between AMD and Nvidia this year are due to the fact that GCN is a brand new architecture that still has tons of room for optimization. Kepler, however, is getting long in the tooth and most driver optimizations have been implemented already...


More logic, you meanie.

Even if performance doesn't improve much I assume(and hope) they'll improve multi titan scaling a bunch considering some of the benchmarks that show worse scores in sli/tri-sli.

I'm grabbing two titans the only question is do I go for 3.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> More logic, you meanie.
> 
> Even if performance doesn't improve much I assume(and hope) they'll improve multi titan scaling a bunch considering some of the benchmarks that show worse scores in sli/tri-sli.
> 
> I'm grabbing two titans the only question is do I go for 3.


If you want to pay $1000 for +12% better performance, sure go ahead and buy the third one


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> Well you might be right on that one , if performance improves with the drivers and you add in OC the performance might match 690.
> There's another thing though , availability ...
> New Egg changed status to
> 
> OUT OF STOCK. ETA: 03/21/2013
> Because it is , but they changed a lot of stuff too , story is back on track at least it relates to Crysis 1 , you play actual character not some mindless zombie without voice , maps are bigger , psycho is back .... just from the top of my head.


I spoke to a newegg rep today and she said that everyone who ordered yesterday would have their cards shipped on thursday the 28th.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> More logic, you meanie.
> 
> Even if performance doesn't improve much I assume(and hope) they'll improve multi titan scaling a bunch considering some of the benchmarks that show worse scores in sli/tri-sli.
> 
> I'm grabbing two titans the only question is do I go for 3.


Take that money and change your outdated motherboard and cpu.
Yes I know its still one of the fastest cpu still.


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> More logic, you meanie.
> 
> Even if performance doesn't improve much I assume(and hope) they'll improve multi titan scaling a bunch considering some of the benchmarks that show worse scores in sli/tri-sli.
> 
> I'm grabbing two titans the only question is do I go for 3.


Sli scaling should definitely improve, something is definitely odd with these drivers. I'd go for 2 first and when scaling does improve, grab a third if you want.


----------



## jordanecmusic

I just realized something. You can quad sli titans. You can only dual sli 690s or quad sli 680s.


----------



## malmental

updated the Guru3D charts....





little better and without the typo.


----------



## Mhill2029

Crytek has Nvidia in their back pocket, those crappy numbers are there to convince folk you need a couple of Titans.


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I spoke to a newegg rep today and she said that everyone who ordered yesterday would have their cards shipped on thursday the 28th.


That would be nice.







Thanks for the update.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Crytek has Nvidia in their back pocket, those crappy numbers are there to convince folk you need a couple of Titans.


see the problem with that is the fact that here is also earlier charts from other sources and including back in Alpha stage.
so that was a nice try.


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Crytek has Nvidia in their back pocket, those crappy numbers are there to convince folk you need a couple of Titans.


You do know Crysis 3 is a gaming evolved title right?


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Crytek has Nvidia in their back pocket, those crappy numbers are there to convince folk you need a couple of Titans.


LOL yeah. Atleast there is someone who is putting pressure on Nvidia/AMD to make better GPUs.
All those crappy multiplat games all over the place sure as hell isn`t contributing


----------



## malmental




----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I'm using a 40K$ 4K projector for 2 years now, projecting on a 8 feet wide screen in my Home Theater.
> 
> 4K is already here.


There is a big difference between native input 4K displays and projectors that only accept a 1080P signal and then up-scale it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Nvidia is known for Horrendous TIM applications. Some MX4 will knock that down 6-8C


Yes, the 680 did have a pretty cheap TIM and not so good spread application. I can't remember which review stated so, but they said NVIDIA went with a name-brand top performing TIM with the Titan. Not sure if you would see much gains by replacing the TIM this time around.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Vega,
> 
> I feel the exact same way. I was shocked to see that Tri-SLI Titan was performing abysmally compared to 2-Way SLI or even 1 GTX-Titan in some cases. I sure as hell don't want to spend $$$ and realize that instead of getting gains, it actually *hurts* performance!
> 
> For instance, I can't believe 1 GTX-Titan outperforms Tri-SLI Titan @ 5760x1080 in Skyrim! So, technically, one would pay $2000 more to get worse performance? Makes a lot of sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GTX-680 Classified 4-Way SLI scales quite well at my resolution (5160x2560) and I was hoping to get 4-Way Titans but if the scaling is pathetic like in those graphs, I'm starting to get cold feet.
> 
> Hopefully there will be some more reviews with at least Tri-SLI at multi-monitor resolutions to corroborate these initial reviews or prove them wrong before I pull the trigger.
> 
> Are you getting 4-Way Titans? What monitors are you using this time around? Levesque, you, me, and some guy named Mike211 on this forum have 3 30" monitors. We should all do a "group" review!


I've read reports of Titan's delay was due to drivers. I could really see scaling being a driver issue this early on. Hopefully performance will increase over the next coming weeks as the current performance does not match the card's specifications.

I'm playing it smart this time and not diving straight into 4-way chilled water-cooled right off the bat. Going to compare two Titans versus the 680 Classified's to see how they get on. Using a 3x 120 Hz portrait 2D Lightboost display setup now. Basically a 6-mega pixel large display with CRT perfect motion clarity. It's just as demanding as a 60 Hz 12-mega pixel 3x 30" setup. Just a lot more stressful on the CPU to keep the double FPS.

I'll post some results after my Titan's come in.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> There is a big difference between native input 4K displays and projectors that only accept a 1080P signal and then up-scale it.


Your wrong, again.

I never have the same projector in my room. When they send me a 4K projector to review, they send me native 4K content to go with it. Sorry, but it's out there. True 4K material.









Imagine that on a 8 feet wide screen. Ten time better then 4 or 5 little 24'' side-by-side. You realize I could put 8X your set-up in my screen?


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> updated the Guru3D charts....
> 
> 
> 
> little better and without the typo.


What is wrong with the last generation cards? I don't eve remember the GTX 680 having 62% over the 580, or the 7970 having 74% over the 6970?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Your wrong, again.
> 
> I never have the same projector in my room. When they send me a 4K projector to review, they send me native 4K content to go with it. Sorry, but it's out there. True 4K material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that on a 8 feet wide screen. Ten time better then 4 or 5 little 24'' side-by-side.


Which projector? I would like to look it up as a native 4K projector would be awesome. You mentioned having the projector for 2-years, which I figured was the old up-scaling one.


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> What is wrong with the last generation cards? I don't eve remember the GTX 680 having 62% over the 580, or the 7970 having 74% over the 6970?


Nothing, you're just seeing the current gen finally flex their muscle at higher resolutions and higher settings.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Which projector? I would like to look it up as a native 4K projector would be awesome. You mentioned having the projector for 2-years, which I figured was the old up-scaling one.


I'm a reviewer. Reviewing projectors. So I often change it. If I review one I like I buy it, sell the other. .

When you did ask me the question last year I wasn't able to get 4K material. True. But not anymore.

4K is knocking at our door. ''4K is coming'' (think War of Thrones)...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I'm a reviewer. Reviewing projectors. So I often change it. If I review one I like I buy it, sell the other. .
> 
> When you did ask me the question last year I wasn't able to get 4K material. True. But not anymore.
> 
> 4K is knocking at our door. ''4K is coming'' (think War of Thrones)...


Are there 4K projectors in existence with DP 1.2 input(s)? I cannot find any. That is the only interface that can handle 4K at 60 Hz. HDMI only allows:

3840 × 2160p (24, 25, 30 Hz)

4096 × 2160p (24 Hz)

That would only be good for movies but way too slow refresh rate for computer games.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> If you want to pay $1000 for +12% better performance, sure go ahead and buy the third one


We don't have the kind of time it would take for for me to explain just how little I need your permission to do anything.

edit: after rereading this line it seems pretty dick-ish, how about this one instead:

Thanks for your permission!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Take that money and change your outdated motherboard and cpu.
> Yes I know its still one of the fastest cpu still.


I'll sell my cpu/mb/ram at a vastly reduced price if you make either ib-e or haswell ship tomorrow, deal?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos*
> 
> Sli scaling should definitely improve, something is definitely odd with these drivers. I'd go for 2 first and when scaling does improve, grab a third if you want.


Probably a good plan, I really hate rebuilding wc loops but adding a third titan down the road and timing it with annual loop maintenance might just wind up being what I do, thanks.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I spoke to a newegg rep today and she said that everyone who ordered yesterday would have their cards shipped on thursday the 28th.


Yay. I ordered right after 10am EST. Hopefully they don't cross-check my address with all the other orders from other accounts


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I'm a reviewer. Reviewing projectors. So I often change it. If I review one I like I buy it, sell the other. .
> 
> When you did ask me the question last year I wasn't able to get 4K material. True. But not anymore.
> 
> 4K is knocking at our door. ''4K is coming'' (think *Game* of Thrones)...


FYP


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yay. I ordered right after 10am EST. Hopefully they don't cross-check my address with all the other orders from other accounts


hahaha


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I'm a reviewer. Reviewing projectors. So I often change it. If I review one I like I buy it, sell the other. .
> 
> When you did ask me the question last year I wasn't able to get 4K material. True. But not anymore.
> 
> 4K is knocking at our door. ''Winter is coming'' (think Game of Thrones)...
> 
> 
> 
> FYP
Click to expand...

FYP


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yay. I ordered right after 10am EST. Hopefully they don't cross-check my address with all the other orders from other accounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha
Click to expand...

I doubt they would though. I mean, I don't think they did with the 680s I ordered at launch but I can't remember. Does anyone remember the last time they ordered something that was "One per customer"? Did you ever order more than one of that item at Newegg with, say, the same account? Or 2 different accounts, but the same address? I wonder if they bother checking or they just put the "One per customer" up there to satisfy Nvidia and really couldn't care less themselves


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yay. I ordered right after 10am EST. Hopefully they don't cross-check my address with all the other orders from other accounts


I sent my 2nd one from neweg to my fiancee's mothers house just to be sure


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I doubt they would though. I mean, I don't think they did with the 680s I ordered at launch but I can't remember. Does anyone remember the last time they ordered something that was "One per customer"? Did you ever order more than one of that item at Newegg with, say, the same account? Or 2 different accounts, but the same address? I wonder if they bother checking or they just put the "One per customer" up there to satisfy Nvidia and really couldn't care less themselves


There is an easy fix to that insecurity:
Ship me money, I`ll order one for you, then send it to you via mail

Of course that raise another insecurity









I would assume adress is something they check. Or if you used same credit card that would probably raise another alert. But I really don`t know. Never bought anything thats only 1 per customer before.

Can`t you just order from different places?


----------



## Shogon

I'd love 2 titans, but I just feel in a few years it will just be outdated by something better, kinda like how my 690 is soon to be. Well, time to make this 690 last me a few years









And all the 690 vs. Titan arguments make me laugh, people trying to justify this and that, at the end your still going to love the card. I'm just curious how it folds cause my 690 is trash at that.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Your wrong, again.
> 
> I never have the same projector in my room. When they send me a 4K projector to review, they send me native 4K content to go with it. Sorry, but it's out there. True 4K material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that on a 8 feet wide screen. Ten time better then 4 or 5 little 24'' side-by-side. You realize I could put 8X your set-up in my screen?


consoles are never going to catch up


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I'd love 2 titans, but I just feel in a few years it will just be outdated by something better..


Unless the sun burns out it's pretty obvious something better is coming "in a few years". Future proof doesn't really exist in this hobby.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I'd love 2 titans, but I just feel in a few years it will just be outdated by something better, kinda like how my 690 is soon to be. Well, time to make this 690 last me a few years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all the 690 vs. Titan arguments make me laugh, people trying to justify this and that, at the end your still going to love the card. I'm just curious how it folds cause my 690 is trash at that.


gotta be a Folding beast even though Folding does not utilize the double precision..


----------



## mazemaster02

evga notified me a few minutes ago that they were in stock. I just ordered one with overnight shipping. does that mean i'll get it monday or tuesday?!?!?!


----------



## Aftermath2006

just got 1 from evga site but they got the 1 per household limit trying to find somewhere else that cares evga titans to get my second anybody
put me in the right direction


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> just got 1 from evga site but they got the 1 per household limit trying to find somewhere else that cares evga titans to get my second anybody
> put me in the right direction


selling your 680's.?


----------



## Aftermath2006

i am selling the 680s


----------



## mazemaster02

i'd consider selling you mine for the right price....


----------



## mike88931

Is it worth waiting for signature superclocked evga titans? Does evga give these a lifetime warranty? Or are they all the same just being sold by different companies?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> i am selling the 680s


PM sent..


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> gotta be a Folding beast even though Folding does not utilize the double precision..


It have single precision covered too


----------



## mazemaster02

i'm debating between putting on an ek block, or waiting for the hydro copper version from evga. will performance differ between these 2 options?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> gotta be a Folding beast even though Folding does not utilize the double precision..
> 
> 
> 
> It have single precision covered too
Click to expand...

nice find...


----------



## Orici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arock5504*
> 
> Lucky bastard, I guess it's the perks of being EVGA's little golden child (Yes, I am jealous). You'll need a massive PSU and will rack up the electricity bill... cops gonna think you are growing something.


EVGA's 1500W PSU should do it


----------



## mbreslin

You guys are too fast, by the time I went to the door to get the pizza and came back I noticed the evga email and clicked the link and no titans again.









How many fps will 2 ek blocks get? Looks like that's all I'll have for a bit. :x


----------



## mike88931

Again, anyone know if EVGA gives a better warranty or if I should just grab one from any retailer I can?


----------



## malmental

EVGA CS and warranty from what I remember is stellar..
(former EVGA GTX 580 SC owner)


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike88931*
> 
> Again, anyone know if EVGA gives a better warranty or if I should just grab one from any retailer I can?


They all have -KR part numbers so all the EVGA cards have the standard 3 year warranty. Transferable though, so that's a big plus.


----------



## mike88931

Alright, and if they superclocks are the same PCB then I may as well OC my own... Thx guys!


----------



## mike88931

Asus and all ofther retailers have the transferable warranty too right?


----------



## mike88931

Sorry I am kind of thinking of a bunch of new questions all of the sudden...
Any word on signature superclocked release and or price?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazemaster02*
> 
> i'm debating between putting on an ek block, or waiting for the hydro copper version from evga. will performance differ between these 2 options?


Hydrocopper is made by swiftech and will perform on par with the ek


----------



## LifeDisturbens

It looks really nice.. But i would still go for CF 7970 or an ARES II GPU if i had the money. But.. This is now the most powerfull single GPU there is. Right?


----------



## Cloudfire777

^ That is correct


----------



## LifeDisturbens

I heard about the special construction within that card. It's used for supercomputers or something like that, man. Looks like Nvidia gave AMD something hard to beat.
But still.. I'd go for an ARES II, or maybe an MARS III when it comes out!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Guys where is the flaming section for linuxtech?
Or im missing something here??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRloMkcVeus&list=UUXuqSBlHAE6Xw-yeJA0Tunw&index=4
1080P with 8xAA


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orici*
> 
> EVGA's 1500W PSU should do it


EVGA's PSU is overpriced. If going with a new PSU for Titan go with the Lepa. Its the one im going with to power my quad titan rig

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817494006


----------



## Aftermath2006

whats the real difference between the evga and the asus just customer service and warranty and how is asus customer service


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Ares 2 just hit 53 FPS? Wow.

EDIT: Somethings wrong here, i'm playing Crysis 3 on max settings with my 7950 on 60 FPS. How come the ARES just hit 53 in the benchmark?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> whats the real difference between the evga and the asus just customer service and warranty and how is asus customer service


Asus customer service is meh. Go with the EVGA


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Could've been his setup or it could be immature drivers for the Ares II. He mentioned in the video that the Ares runs on Asus's own drivers so they may not have had a patch in for Crysis 3 yet...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> Ares 2 just hit 53 FPS? Wow.
> 
> EDIT: Somethings wrong here, i'm playing Crysis 3 on max settings with my 7950 on 60 FPS. How come the ARES just hit 53 in the benchmark?


dude *NOT EVEN "the titan" hits 53 with 8xaa*
Guru3d have it *with fxa*a @ 1200P avg 62fps


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> Ares 2 just hit 53 FPS? Wow.
> 
> EDIT: Somethings wrong here, i'm playing Crysis 3 on max settings with my 7950 on 60 FPS. How come the ARES just hit 53 in the benchmark?


Simply means you are not playing on max.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Well looks like it'll be at least a month til I can get a couple Titans now. Newegg's date changed to 3/21.







I knew if it launched before I got my tax check I'd be screwed.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well looks like it'll be at least a month til I can get a couple Titans now. Newegg's date changed to 3/21.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew if it launched before I got my tax check I'd be screwed.


They keep swapping dates so i wouldn't worry eric


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> dude *NOT EVEN "the titan" hits 53 with 8xaa*
> Guru3d have it *with fxa*a @ 1200P avg 62fps


Now when you say it, the FXAA is not on max.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> Now when you say it, the FXAA is not on max.


You are not playing on ultra either.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well looks like it'll be at least a month til I can get a couple Titans now. Newegg's date changed to 3/21.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew if it launched before I got my tax check I'd be screwed.


Sounds familiar, What happened with the 680 by the time it was available for everyone to buy a month in a half later it dropped $150, if you can't get one from the get go you may as well wait it out a little longer








I'll bet money the titan will drop to $800-$850 in 5-6 months from now when the sales slow down. Not to mention the 700 series is supposedly coming out towards the end of the year.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> Now when you say it, the FXAA is not on max.


Hell no, thats the lowest of all of them....



Thats more likely XD


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Great job by Crytek! Even the mighty Titan gets only 38fps at max settings and that's only at 1200p! Welcome back the meme "But can it run Crysis 3?"


----------



## CaptainChaos

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130897

in stock right now


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You guys suck so hard! I hate the IRS!


----------



## Aftermath2006

awesome timing by the egg lol just when i was trying to find some where for my second evga titan wham there it is


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130897
> 
> in stock right now


Nice! Limit 1/customer.

http://www.amazon.com/GeForce-384-bit-Express-Support-GTXTITAN-6GD5/dp/B00BJ7AJ7C/ Amazon has a pre-order for the Asus up, with no obvious quantity limit posted.


----------



## nagle3092

Got one finally


----------



## mbreslin

Got my first from the egg! So much for trying to look for a place that doesn't charge tax to californians, I got an itchy trigger finger. Anyway one down one (or two







) to go.

Thanks for whoever posted the link!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I hate you guys.


----------



## Stay Puft

I should have waited. Oh well. It shouldnt be more then a weeks wait


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130897


ZOMG. Decision time


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Decision time


You better hurry up if you're deciding


----------



## Aftermath2006

Anybody got any info on Titan water blocks other than EK or the hydrocopper like maybe heatkiller or aquacomputer how long does it usually take those companys to get blocks out


----------



## Cloudfire777

%&¤%"!""#"¤!#§

Its out of stock ALREADY??? I was just about to pay for it. FFS

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130897


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> Anybody got any info on Titan water blocks other than EK or the hydrocopper like maybe heatkiller or aquacomputer how long does it usually take those companys to get blocks out


I'm waiting on Heatkiller and Koolance myself


----------



## malmental

out of stock already..








again..


----------



## Cloudfire777

Stop buying my Titans you crazy people


----------



## Joneszilla

Had it my cart then it was gone. Maybe because I already pre-ordered the Asus? Rather have the EVGA but oh well.


----------



## nagle3092

Mine made it to packaging already so no need to worry about an email saying it was OOS.


----------



## Stay Puft

You guys cant hesitate. When you see it in stock you need to get through checkout as fast as you can


----------



## nagle3092

I always use PayPal for rush checkout.


----------



## Aftermath2006

can we run these in pci gen 3 on Sandy Bridge-E or nvidia still limiting to gen 2


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> I always use PayPal for rush checkout.


Congrads Nagle. You'll probably be the first one on the board to get it. Did you get overnight shipping?


----------



## CallsignVega

Snagged a EVGA off Newegg. They kept voiding my orders on a different account for another one ROFL. Dang same shipping address. I need to get a PO Box or something haha.


----------



## Mongo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130897
> 
> in stock right now


Oh god thank you. you got Rep for that. My F5 finger gave out a few hours ago and I wanted a EVGA only.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongo*
> 
> Oh god thank you. you got Rep for that. My F5 finger gave out a few hours ago and I wanted a EVGA only.


Did you get one too?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Congrads Nagle. You'll probably be the first one on the board to get it. Did you get overnight shipping?


Yeah but I'm expecting Monday at the earliest, probably end up getting it Tuesday with my luck.


----------



## Tinman12

just went out of stock


----------



## dph314

I bought another off Amazon. They only have the 3-5 day shipping though









Even though Amazon let me buy it, it said Out Of Stock in the description. So...wonder if it'll ship before the Newegg ones








(Sorry Eric







Your time will come, don't worry







)


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongo*
> 
> Oh god thank you. you got Rep for that. My F5 finger gave out a few hours ago and I wanted a EVGA only.


The brand doesn't matter as they are all the same. Effectively all Asus and EVGA are is packing and re-sellers. They aren't even allowed to put their brand sticker on a Titan.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Yeah but I'm expecting Monday at the earliest, probably end up getting it Tuesday with my luck.


Look forward to your results.


----------



## Joneszilla

Got it.....
EVGA 06G-P4-2790-KR GeForce GTX TITAN 6GB 384-bit GDDR5 SLI Support Video CardItem #: Replacement Only Return Policy
$999.99

Subtotal

$999.99

Newegg Next Business Day

$25.16

And I just canceled my Asus order.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, F5 only works if you actually have the money to buy. Unfortunately even though I filed three weeks ago the stupid IRS still hasn't seen fit to send me my money...


----------



## Mongo

Got 2.

One my house my account.

One my dads house and his account.

I was perpared for 1 limit


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> Got it.....
> EVGA 06G-P4-2790-KR GeForce GTX TITAN 6GB 384-bit GDDR5 SLI Support Video CardItem #: N82E16814130897VGA Replacement Only Return Policy
> $999.99
> 
> Subtotal
> 
> $999.99
> 
> Newegg Next Business Day
> 
> $25.16
> 
> And I just canceled my Asus order.


Did it show how many they had in stock from newegg business when you ordered?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The brand doesn't matter as they are all the same. Effectively all Asus and EVGA are is packing and re-sellers. They aren't even allowed to put their brand sticker on a Titan.


While this is true I would rather go through evga for warranty on a $1000 card than Asus.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Snagged a EVGA off Newegg. They kept voiding my orders on a different account for another one ROFL. Dang same shipping address. I need to get a PO Box or something haha.


I hope I am flying under the radar. I ordered one with an account, and then right back in and ordered one with the same exact account. Both are showing up as pending preorder in my order history. If they try to change it last minute I will throw a little girl fit and see if they honor it. I kep the screen shot showing there was no mention of a 1 per customer limit. Is there a disadvantage or any more work owning one Asus and one EVGA. I also have an evga on preorder from Amazon, that I either plan on cancelling or ebaying.


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Did it show how many they had in stock from newegg business when you ordered?


Not that I saw.


----------



## hatlesschimp

why the F dont amazon and newegg ship too Australia!!!! is there a way around this???


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> I hope I am flying under the radar. I ordered one with an account, and then right back in and ordered one with the same exact account. Both are showing up as pending preorder in my order history. If they try to change it last minute I will throw a little girl fit and see if they honor it. I kep the screen shot showing there was no mention of a 1 per customer limit. Is there a disadvantage or any more work owning one Asus and one EVGA. I also have an evga on preorder from Amazon, that I either plan on cancelling or ebaying.


They'll probably cancel if youre sending to the same address. Its happened to a few members


----------



## mbreslin

Subtotal $999.99
Tax $75.00
Super Eggsaver (4-7 Days) $5.92
Order Total $1,080.91

Normal shipping for me since I already get hosed with CA tax.

Going to post in the owners thread now hehe!


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> can we run these in pci gen 3 on Sandy Bridge-E or nvidia still limiting to gen 2


Probably the same as the 600 series: nVidia will disable gen3 on X79 in the drivers, but it'll still run gen3 if you ran the patch to enable it.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> They'll probably cancel if youre sending to the same address. Its happened to a few members


I hope not. It has been nearly 2 days now and no word, plus no notice at all of single item purchase. I even saved the screen shot of the preorder screen to show there was no order limit. We will see.


----------



## Joneszilla

They just hit my credit card, and order is now listed in packaging. nice!









Thank you CaptainChaos for the heads up. +1


----------



## guinner16

They must have had some sort of deal between newegg and amazon. Newegg had ASus Titan for preorder, but got EVGA stock in faster. Amazon had EVGA Preorder, but it looks like they are listing titan as out of stock first.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> I hope I am flying under the radar. I ordered one with an account, and then right back in and ordered one with the same exact account. Both are showing up as pending preorder in my order history. If they try to change it last minute I will throw a little girl fit and see if they honor it. I kep the screen shot showing there was no mention of a 1 per customer limit. Is there a disadvantage or any more work owning one Asus and one EVGA. I also have an evga on preorder from Amazon, that I either plan on cancelling or ebaying.


The EVGA ones that were just in stock, or the old Asus pre-order? Mine is already in packaging, so if yours still say pending there might be an issue.


----------



## mbreslin

Rep given to CaptainChaos, good stuff sir.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The EVGA ones that were just in stock, or the old Asus pre-order? Mine is already in packaging, so if yours still say pending there might be an issue.


I have two of the Asus pre-orders still in preorder status at newegg, and an evga preorder still in preorder status at Amazon.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> I have two of the Asus pre-orders still in preorder status at newegg, and an evga preorder still in preorder status at Amazon.


Ok, that is all normal. I had two Asus's that were also in pre-order at Newegg, just cancelled one though as I snagged an in-stock EVGA.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ok, that is all normal. I had two Asus's that were also in pre-order at Newegg, just cancelled one though as I snagged an in-stock EVGA.


I am just hoping they honor the two asus preorders since they havent changed them yet.


----------



## Sujeto 1

I still dont understand why are you people rushing to buy this card, i want but i can't see a simple reason to buy it, is not the faster card, GTX 690 and 7990 are the faster cards, and as we already know at this point stuttering issues is kinda a myth. What still got me on this trhead is the madness about this card, this has the exact same perfomance that GTX 780 should have at the same price point of the older GTX 680 at launch. So no this is not funny anymore. Im sorry.

Ok i respect who buy it, but at least say why??? because reasons are not obvliously.

I was very expectating to buy this video card since it was rumored, but then i find this poor perfomance that cannot even maxe out Crysis 1, so i dont know.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> I still dont understand why are you people rushing to buy this card, i want but i can't see a simple reason to buy it, is not the faster card, GTX 690 and 7990 are the faster cards, and as we already know at this point stuttering issues is kinda a myth. What still got me on this trhead is the madness about this card, this has the exact same perfomance that GTX 780 should have at the same price point of the older GTX 680 at launch. So no this is not funny anymore. Im sorry.


get a life outside of this thread. Please. We heard your opinion 100 times over the past 48 hours, and nobody seems like be taking it into consideration.


----------



## mike88931

Lol if you thin stutter is a myth you need to get your brain checked out. Look at fraame times on titan reviews. It has the least, sometime 5 times less than the 7970... It was very noticeable with my 7970s so I can tell you form experience it was ridiculously annoying...


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> I still dont understand why are you people rushing to buy this card, i want but i can't see a simple reason to buy it, is not the faster card, GTX 690 and 7990 are the faster cards, and as we already know at this point stuttering issues is kinda a myth. What still got me on this trhead is the madness about this card, this has the exact same perfomance that GTX 780 should have at the same price point of the older GTX 680 at launch. So no this is not funny anymore. Im sorry.
> 
> Ok i respect who buy it, but at least say why??? because reasons are not obvliously.
> 
> I was very expectating to buy this video card since it was rumored, but then i find this poor perfomance that cannot even maxe out Crysis 1, so i dont know.


Simple. I hate multi gpu and want the most powerful card out.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> I still dont understand why are you people rushing to buy this card, i want but i can't see a simple reason to buy it, is not the faster card, GTX 690 and 7990 are the faster cards, and as we already know at this point stuttering issues is kinda a myth. What still got me on this trhead is the madness about this card, this has the exact same perfomance that GTX 780 should have at the same price point of the older GTX 680 at launch. So no this is not funny anymore. Im sorry.
> 
> Ok i respect who buy it, but at least say why??? because reasons are not obvliously.
> 
> I was very expectating to buy this video card since it was rumored, but then i find this poor perfomance that cannot even maxe out Crysis 1, so i dont know.


What we think the price should be aside. I need 2 of these maybe 3 to run my surround 3d rig. 4 680 classifieds did not cut it for me .. 4 way scales poorly and increases stuttering over 2 way. So 2 titans were a better choice for me and many others.

Of course in a perfect world the GK100 was released as the 680 and this Titan would be the 780 all at $700 or less but , that is not what happened. So based on the market now and my needs I went with Titans







, anyone getting 2 or more titans got them for similar reasons, 2 of them scale better and smoother than 4 way sli : 4 680's or 2 690's.

Or they want the performance (close to it) of the 690 but ONE GPU.

Oh yeah it is cool so some got it for that.

YOU are not funny any more, actually the type of comment you are making was not funny, fun or interesting from the start.


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Simple. I hate multi gpu and want the most powerful card out.


Same here. Coming from a 580 this is a huge jump for me.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> Same here. Coming from a 580 this is a huge jump for me.


^ See people like this guy make more sense to me in buying the Titan. Why some people are ditching 4-Way SLI GTX680's or Quad Crossfire 7970's is beyond logic. They must have a money tree in their back yard or something lol


----------



## hatlesschimp

to buy it in Australia its $1341 USD.

My 2 EVGA GTX 680 FTW 4gb were $540 USD each.


----------



## mbreslin

For me to look in my sig it's pretty simple, as for why titan over 690 after my 5970s I vowed not to go for dual gpu cards anymore. I can't speak authoritatively about microstutter on today's cards but it was very bad with dual 5970s.


----------



## supermi

4 way does not scale well and we can also sell our old cards to pay for new ones







, I know I am


----------



## supermi

double post please delete


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> quad 4 way does not scale well and is stuttery in many games. Plus we can sell our old cards to purchase these new ones if we like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing that


I've had Quad many times and it's always been epic in my opinion. People just don't run the resolutions for it....


----------



## xoleras

You guys getting the Titan SLIs are a little crazier than I am







(in a good way) I think i'll sit this round out. I haven't found anything that really brings my rig to its knees yet. Vega, keep us up to date with some sick youtube vids of your surround setup. Also can't wait to see the benchies Supermi.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> I've had Quad many times and it's always been epic in my opinion. People just don't run the resolutions for it....


so my surround 5760 x 1080 3d is not enough res?

In many games like BF3 it does not scale well at all. In other games like MOH it does scale (same engine I know ) but play get's choppy.
2 cards is smoother at a lower fps than 3 and 3 smoother than 4.

Hey not just me others know this as well, a buddy of mine with 4 670's and me with 4 680 classifieds at 1400 mhz give or take and 7200mhz ram both had the SAME problems.

2 680's even classifieds NOT enough power for my res (he has the same res) 3 cards was not smooth, 4 was MUCH worse than 2 even in games that scaled like MOH but more than 3 cards had almost no scaling.

Maybe in benchmarks 4 cards rules, but not for smooth game play

Gosh guys we are not running enough res for the cards LOL


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> You guys getting the Titan SLIs are a little crazier than I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (in a good way) I think i'll sit this round out. I haven't found anything that really brings my rig to its knees yet. Vega, keep us up to date with some sick youtube vids of your surround setup. Also can't wait to see the benchies Supermi.


That's my issue with it at present, apart from a few games i could count on one hand. I don't see the Titan getting used enough....

There's a lot of power in those Titans, and i'm not sure if i'd be happy with my 4th $1000 GPU doing 30% workloads....


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> get a life outside of this thread. Please. We heard your opinion 100 times over the past 48 hours, and nobody seems like be taking it into consideration.


You are funny, like a monkey.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan_SLI/16.html

i wouldnt say 12 FPS is close in perfomance.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> You guys getting the Titan SLIs are a little crazier than I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (in a good way) I think i'll sit this round out. I haven't found anything that really brings my rig to its knees yet. Vega, keep us up to date with some sick youtube vids of your surround setup. Also can't wait to see the benchies Supermi.


You got it!!!

BTW 4 classifieds was EPIC, just not usable LOL

I am gonna start with 2 titans and at some point get a 3rd and see if it stays smooth. If it can stay smoother than the 680's OH MY I will be HAPPY!!!

BTW 2 classifieds SOLD GONE BYE BYE

2 left cough cough









Oh and I can do some video's in stereo 3d if you guys have 3d vision HAHAHA TITAN in 3D COMING AT YA TODAY!!!!


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> You got it!!!
> 
> BTW 4 classifieds was EPIC, just not usable LOL
> 
> I am gonna start with 2 titans and at some point get a 3rd and see if it stays smooth. If it can stay smoother than the 680's OH MY I will be HAPPY!!!
> 
> BTW 2 classifieds SOLD GONE BYE BYE
> 
> 2 left cough cough


Actually i agree with you in BF3, 4-Way was poor beyond belief. I remember me and sk3tch both discussing this.... I was getting better performance from 2 than 4.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> You are funny, like a monkey.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan_SLI/16.html
> 
> i wouldnt say 12 FPS is close in perfomance.


Ohhh...thats it. Post 1825 and I finally changed my mind. Thank you Thank you. I didn't think it was gonna take that much time but you did. Because of you I am not going to buy Titans. Now you can go away into your little unimportant existance since you changed our minds. I think monkeys are pretty funny. At least much funnier than annoying douchebags.

Do you mind telling what I should and should not buy from now on. Maybe the $75,000 AC Cobra sitting in my garage was a bad buy and you think I should sell. Maybe one of my 3 $10,000+ shotguns in my safe were a bad buy and you have suggestions for better $/preformance shotguns.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Actually i agree with you in BF3, 4-Way was poor beyond belief. I remember me and sk3tch both discussing this.... I was getting better performance from 2 than 4.


My buddy and I had the same discussion for MONTHS, now we can have 2 way SLI with as much umph as our old 4 way YAY!!!!

SEE guys, Titan's in SLI have a purpose.

Titan alone has a purpose as well.

Maybe you don't have a purpose for it, but WE DO


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> My buddy and I had the same discussion for MONTHS, now we can have 2 way SLI with as much umph as our old 4 way YAY!!!!
> 
> SEE guys, Titan's in SLI have a purpose.
> 
> Titan alone has a purpose as well.
> 
> Maybe you don't have a purpose for it, but WE DO


2x Titans will have the same cost as 4-Way GTX680's. I think that's where the similarity ends.....


----------



## FenixPD

Hi everyone!!!! I am new here, well actually I have been in the shadows for a while...









I am coming from an ATI 5970 and getting 2 Titans. Both from Newegg. One is the EVGA and the other is the ASUS. Will it be okay to have one from ASUS and the other from EVGA when running in SLI? I am guessing it should work normally since these are reference boards and the same series right?

On a side note I do not plan on overclocking manually. I will just drop these in and let everything work in auto because I see no need to overclock anymore since I am going with 2 titans.

I cant wait any longer to get my hands on these cards!!!!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> 2x Titans will have the same cost as 4-Way GTX680's. I think that's where the similarity ends.....


Yeah, the 2x Titans will outperform or match the 4x 680's, and generate less heat while having nice smooth frametimes. You're right!


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> Hi everyone!!!! I am new here, well actually I have been in the shadows for a while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am coming from an ATI 5970 and getting 2 Titans. Both from Newegg. One is the EVGA and the other is the ASUS. Will it be okay to have one from ASUS and the other from EVGA when running in SLI? I am guessing it should work normally since these are reference boards and the same series right?
> 
> On a side note I do not plan on overclocking manually. I will just drop these in and let everything work in auto because I see no need to overclock anymore since I am going with 2 titans.
> 
> I cant wait any longer to get my hands on these cards!!!!


You'll have no issues since there is no difference between the Asus and EVGA card in anyway. Well apart from the box branding....


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Yeah, the 2x Titans will outperform or match the 4x 680's, and generate less heat while having nice smooth frametimes. You're right!


I doubt that. You need 3 to get better performance of 4xGTX680's mate.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> I doubt that. You need 3 to get better performance of 4xGTX680's mate.


2x Titans outperform 2x GTX 690's, which are basically 2x GTX 680 each (4 gpu total).


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 2x Titans outperform 2x GTX 690's, which are basically 2x GTX 680 each (4 gpu total).




Actually, other than that they're a hair slower in most tests. I was wrong, thought I had seen more.

EDIT: Oh, and for those asking why not do 7970 CF? Enjoy your microstutter....



The 7970 CF looks like a cloud rather than a frametime line







.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> 2x Titans will have the same cost as 4-Way GTX680's. I think that's where the similarity ends.....


due to scaling 2 titans in most cases will give same fps as 4 way 680's and SMOOTHER for sure ...

GOSH ... yes 2 680's is a better buy for the price than 1 titan (depending on many factors)

but in now way can 4 680's compare with 2 titans for GAMING, benching sure , not gaming ...

one more thing.

WOW









three recent games 2 680's were smoother than 4 hmm

BF3

MOH

C3

oh and C2

Games where 2 titans with come within a VERY close fps to dual 690's or 4 680's almost every single game ... some ahead some behind

The magic happens when you see that 2 cards are not CHOPPY and STUTTERY but 3 and 4 cards are ...

in fact you have far more PLAYABLE frame rates with 2 titans that 4 any thing else LOL


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 2x Titans outperform 2x GTX 690's, which are basically 2x GTX 680 each (4 gpu total).


Erm, a Titan is 70%-75% that of a GTX690. Which as you said does consist of 2x 680's but at much lower clocks.

You would need 3 Titans to get to those performance levels of a fully fledged 4-Way GTX680's rig, whose individual clocks even on reference cards are higher than a GTX690.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 2x Titans outperform 2x GTX 690's, which are basically 2x GTX 680 each (4 gpu total).


690 is not 2x gtx 690 I believe.


----------



## FenixPD

LOL, Thanks. No worries bro I am ready for the flack because it will not phase me at this point. It seems a lot of people are getting flamed on this thread though for purchasing the Titans


----------



## Mhill2029

When is the 700 series due out of interest? Is it June?


----------



## shredzy

Duno how people can say this card is worth $1000....30%~ better then the GTX680 but double the price....ok nvidia. This card will be $1300-1400 in Aus, its more expensive than a GTX690 which performs better. Single card solutions, getting more expensive every gen....


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> When is the 700 series due out of interest? Is it June?


No clear date yet for that gk114 die 256 bit bus, 15% more than a 680 (less than my old classifieds LOL) card

This is the GEN of the TITAN!!!!


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Duno how people can say this card is worth $1000....30%~ better then the GTX680 but double the price....ok nvidia. This card will be $1300-1400 in Aus, its more expensive than a GTX690 which performs better. Single card solutions, getting more expensive every gen....


I believe the Titan is a one off mate, it's there as a solution for those craving performance in multi screen enviroments. It's a no comprimise card.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> LOL, Thanks. No worries bro I am ready for the flack because it will not phase me at this point. It seems a lot of people are getting flamed on this thread though for purchasing the Titans


I wouldn't worry about it either. It is the same two or three people making up the 100's of hating posts. I dont think it is that they are jealous like others believe. I believe its they think they are more important than they actually are, and their opinion should be taken as fact. If stupeto wants to buy me 4 680 classifieds than he can tell me how to spend my money. Until then other peoples opinions do not matter.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Duno how people can say this card is worth $1000....30%~ better then the GTX680 but double the price....ok nvidia. This card will be $1300-1400 in Aus, its more expensive than a GTX690 which performs better. Single card solutions, getting more expensive every gen....


closer to %45 better and within about 85% of a 690. For people who like the smooth play of a single GPU this is better than a 690 and for those like me with LOTS of pixels to push, 120hz or 3d gaming 2 of these will run smoother and better than our old 4 way 670's or 680's that is the purpose.

edit:

also 4 of these lets you go for GOLD in benchmarks LOL


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> closer to %45 better and within about 85% of a 690. For people who like the smooth play of a single GPU this is better than a 690 and for those like me with LOTS of pixels to push, 120hz or 3d gaming 2 of these will run smoother and better than our old 4 way 670's or 680's that is the purpose.


For the record i got 25K in 3DMark11 with reference clocked 680's. You think 2x Titans will match that? Not on your nelly.....

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3724188


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> For the record i got 25K in 3DMark11 with reference clocked 680's. You think 2x Titans will match that? Not on your nelly.....


Lets see when they are under water, with the modded bios


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> wow another monkey, for your information i got a single GTX 690 the MOST powerfull video card on this planet,


I look forward to making it the 2nd fastest nvidia card once i get my hands on my Titans and a modded bios. Just for spite i'll do it on air as well.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> For the record i got 25K in 3DMark11 with reference clocked 680's. You think 2x Titans will match that? Not on your nelly.....
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see when they are under water, with the modded bios
Click to expand...

I would like to see that too.

I wish reviewers weren't so limp. They never review these cards the way we would want them to be used.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> I believe the Titan is a one off mate, it's there as a solution for those craving performance in multi screen enviroments. It's a no comprimise card.


Maxwell it is!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> closer to %45 better and within about 85% of a 690. For people who like the smooth play of a single GPU this is better than a 690 and for those like me with LOTS of pixels to push, 120hz or 3d gaming 2 of these will run smoother and better than our old 4 way 670's or 680's that is the purpose.
> 
> edit:
> 
> also 4 of these lets you go for GOLD in benchmarks LOL


Cherry pick your benchmarks all you want but the performance/price ratio for this card is stupid.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> For the record i got 25K in 3DMark11 with reference clocked 680's. You think 2x Titans will match that? Not on your nelly.....
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3724188


I SAID 4 TITANS , try touching that or even 3 of them SHEESH...

for gaming 2 or maybe 3 titans depending on RES is where it is at... 2 will be FAR more playable in gaming and more worth it as most every game scales almost perfectly at 2 way sli, drops off greatly from there,

Benching will be owned by 4 way sli titans

Gaming 2 way and the occasional 3 way.

Oh and a single large res monitor would love the titan with the SMOOTH single GPU play over sli stutter ... 4 way stutter at that LOL


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> For the record i got 25K in 3DMark11 with reference clocked 680's. You think 2x Titans will match that? Not on your nelly.....
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3724188


He didnt match it. He beat it









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5981915


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> For the record i got 25K in 3DMark11 with reference clocked 680's. You think 2x Titans will match that? Not on your nelly.....
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3724188
> 
> 
> 
> He didnt match it. He beat it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5981915
Click to expand...











Lmao, lets compare a regular joe in his 5.0 vs John Force in his top fueler.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> He didnt match it. He beat it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5981915


I was using stock clocked cards for godsake. Kingpin is not even in the same world as us mortals, so his score is completely meaningless.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> wow another monkey, for your information i got a single GTX 690 the MOST powerfull video card on this planet, and soon will buy the another one just to make you look for your banana.
> hey finally a person with common sense uhm..


What do you say to my 3 titans? Don't worry just toss on a third 690, oh wait.









All these posts are so obvious, if you see someone bashing the titan look in their sig and they have either 690s or sli+ 680s. People always want to defend what they have. You don't need to justify your 690 purchase just like I don't need to justify my titans.

Thousands of dollars spent on gpus in this thread and none of us can run crysis 3 maxed at 2560x1600 and get 60fps+. We all lose.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> I was using stock clocked cards for godsake. Kingpin is not even in the same world as us mortals, so his score is completely meaningless.


I know. I was just giving you crap


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Maxwell it is!
> Cherry pick your benchmarks all you want but the performance/price ratio for this card is stupid.


Benchmarks as in actual benchmarks will be owned by 4 way sli titans.

As for the benchmarks you meant , gaming well the results are clear so far in reviews. 2 titans scale well and are really great for surround ...

WOW this thread is full of smelly stuff...

time to go to non Hater threads like well I am not saying so you don't follow...

all that said, I respect your opinion, it is likely right for you and many others. But it does not make it the truth.

BTW I did the 2 way , 3 way and 4 way with classifieds. 2 way was better for gaming than 3 or 4 way in every game I play. Less FPS but smoother. Titans will give similar (not same but close) fps to the 4 cards I had and the smoothness of 2 cards, together that makes the usable FPS experience higher than 4 way for GAMING.

Yes in actual competitive benchmarks 680's esp at high overclocks say 3 or 4 will kick 2 titans but if scaling is there , hmm that makes the scenarios where the 4 way is a better value the cherry picked "benchmark" now doesn't it.

LOL


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I SAID 4 TITANS , try touching that or even 3 of them SHEESH...
> 
> for gaming 2 or maybe 3 titans depending on RES is where it is at... 2 will be FAR more playable in gaming and more worth it as most every game scales almost perfectly at 2 way sli, drops off greatly from there,
> 
> Benching will be owned by 4 way sli titans
> 
> *Gaming 2 way and the occasional 3 way.*
> 
> Oh and a single large res monitor would love the titan with the SMOOTH single GPU play over sli stutter ... 4 way stutter at that LOL


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I know. I was just giving you crap


I know lol

I tell you what i would love to see though:-

A bench with an SR-X with 2x Unlocked 8 Core Xeons with 4-Way Titans..

Now that would be something....


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> What do you say to my 3 titans? Don't worry just toss on a third 690, oh wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All these posts are so obvious, if you see someone bashing the titan look in their sig and they have either 690s or sli+ 680s. People always want to defend what they have. You don't need to justify your 690 purchase just like I don't need to justify my titans.
> 
> Thousands of dollars spent on gpus in this thread and *none of us can run crysis 3 maxed at 2560x1600* and get 60fps+. We all lose.


GTX 690 Quad-SLI is not hard to beat, even HD 7950 TriFire beats it

(And yes I can run Crysis 3 Maxed out at 2560x1600p)


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> I know lol
> 
> I tell you what i would love to see though:-
> 
> A bench with an SR-X with 2x Unlocked 8 Core Xeons with 4-Way Titans..
> 
> Now that would be something....


I just want an unlocked 8 core. Is that too much to ask Intel?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Cherry pick your benchmarks all you want but the performance/price ratio for this card is stupid.


performance/price ratio? What's that?

I would google but all my other tabs are doing constant refreshed so I can order more titans.

<3


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> performance/price ratio? What's that?
> 
> I would google but all my other tabs are doing constant refreshed so I can order more titans.
> 
> <3


I'm really trying to pick up a damn EVGA one, I hate ASUS tech support.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> performance/price ratio? What's that?
> 
> I would google but all my other tabs are doing constant refreshed so I can order more titans.
> 
> <3


I don't want to start a flame war but I think that Nvidia performance/price is *always* stupid. Especially when a release happen.

But if I had the extra money for 4 x Titan, hell I would buy them


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I don't want to start a flame war but I think that Nvidia performance/price is *always* stupid. Especially when a release happen.
> 
> But if I had the extra money for 4 x Titan, hell I would buy them


Wow, are you a rare breed on this forum? Your not buying Titans?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Wow, are you a rare breed on this forum? Your not buying Titans?


I have a good reason: Girlfriend is pregnant. Priorities


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> (And yes I can run Crysis 3 Maxed out at 2560x1600p)


Can you make a video? Crysis 3 forums are full of people complaining that crossfire 7970s get worse fps than singles. You obviously have the secret formula. I'd love to see your max'd settings 2560x1600 crysis 3 >60fps video.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I have a good reason: Girlfriend is pregnant. Priorities


Yup that's definately more important in my eyes.

Strange though, the next few months everyones going to have the same GPU in their rigs.....which is odd considering the cost of these things. You'd think not many people would jump on them.....but looking at this thread a hell of a lot are. I just hope the 700 series doesn't come along and bite everyone on their ass for their eagerness.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> Don't know what's wrong with your card, but aren't you the same guy who was spreading this propaganda in the Surround Forum , and got told off by Brettjv?


Lol.

Same thing that's wrong with every GTX 690. Doesn't have enough VRAM for surround set-ups. Some people in the GTX Titan threads have even stated that have issues with it at 1440-1600P.

Battlefield 3, Ultra, OP Metro (least resource hungry map in the game) hits 2425MB maxxed inside not even outside.



So please enough with your fairy tales and opinions about VRAM and surround when you've never even built your own computer before.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I have a good reason: Girlfriend is pregnant. Priorities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup that's definately more important in my eyes.
> 
> Strange though, the next few months everyones going to have the same GPU in their rigs.....which is odd considering the cost of these things. You'd think not many people would jump on them.....but looking at this thread a hell of a lot are. *I just hope the 700 series doesn't come along and bite everyone on their ass for their eagerness.*
Click to expand...

I think that is inevitable twist of fate.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> I just hope the 700 series doesn't come along and bite everyone on their ass for their eagerness.


If not 700 then 800 or something else, something is coming, no doubt about that. But we know that going in, just hoping 2 or 3 titans last me quite awhile. If there's something else awesome soon I'll sell them and move on, no worries.


----------



## maximus56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I don't want to start a flame war but I think that Nvidia performance/price is *always* stupid. Especially when a release happen.
> 
> But if I had the extra money for 4 x Titan, hell I would buy them


Don't want to start a flame war ? And you put up that cooked up chart lol.








Don't worry, I am getting 2 Titans now, and one later. Will be benchmarking against my 2 690s for objective benchmarks, and we see what damage it does to your quads








Probably pick up a 30 inch ips for the fun of it...lol


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus56*
> 
> Don't want to start a flame war ? And you put up that cooked up chart lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I am getting 2 Titans now, and one later. Will be benchmarking against my 2 690s for objective benchmarks, and we see what damage it does to your quads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably pick up a 30 inch ips for the fun of it...lol


i think the 690s may win...but smoothness nope.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus56*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I don't want to start a flame war but I think that Nvidia performance/price is *always* stupid. Especially when a release happen.
> 
> But if I had the extra money for 4 x Titan, hell I would buy them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't want to start a flame war ? And you put up that cooked up chart lol*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I am getting 2 Titans now, and one later. Will be benchmarking against my 2 690s for objective benchmarks, and we see what damage it does to your quads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably pick up a 30 inch ips for the fun of it...lol
Click to expand...











Was that sarcasm cuz it sure didn't read that way.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus56*
> 
> Probably pick up a 30 inch ips for the fun of it...lol


I highly recommend it.







I hope mine makes it to at least 80mhz.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> ^ See people like this guy make more sense to me in buying the Titan. Why some people are ditching 4-Way SLI GTX680's or Quad Crossfire 7970's is beyond logic. They must have a money tree in their back yard or something lol


I ditched quadfire 7970 lightnings for sli gtx 680 classifieds and now i ditched both classifieds for one titan.


----------



## maximus56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that sarcasm cuz it sure didn't read that way.


No,and that was intentional. There is enough nastiness on this thread already.


----------



## cdoublejj

*! It's neck and neck with the 690 which is a dual GPU.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> *! It's neck and neck with the 690 which is a dual GPU.


It's quite a bit slower actually, 10-15% slower.


----------



## jcde7ago

I'm tempted to drop one paycheck for 3x Titans (or I guess 2, and have some money left over) and stroke my ePeen, cause they'd just be sitting in my rig looking beastly rather than getting used to pump out ridiculous performance on a SINGLE 2560x1440p monitor...









Seriously, folks, the whole "people are getting the Titan because it's a smoother gaming experience than a GTX 690" are being completely ignorant. We're talking 2.5ms vs 4ms frame times AT WORST, on a SELECT FEW games, which is a difference that is going to be imperceptible to 99% of gamers out there. For the love of God, PLEASE stop justifying a SINGLE TITAN over a 690 like it's the "better choice." Pound for pound, IT IS NOT.

2 Titans? 3? 4? Out of this world, unmatched performance. A game changer. 1 Titan vs a single 690? The Titan will lose out. Period. At least, for currently every game that's out right now, INCLUDING Crysis 3.

Now, unless there's some crazy amazing game in development that is going to surpass Crysis 3 in terms of graphics and resource usage, anyone thinking that the Titan is going to provide a "smoother" experience while doling out a decently lower amount of average frames compared to a 690 for the vast majority of games out there is out of their minds.

They're both amazing cards, but i'm getting more and more disappointed at OCN for some of the ignorance being thrown around in this thread. People jumping from the GTX 500 series, etc., I can fully understand getting a Titan or those with multi-monitor surround setups/3D, etc., or wanting to upgrade because of an itch, etc. Fully justified. But the apotheosis of the GTX Titan is getting a little stupid when people are knocking multiple options out there, dual GPU solutions as they may be, as being "inferior" to a single Titan solely because a Titan is a single card solution...and yet those people will turn right around and say, "but oh, the potential to SLI TWO Titans down the road!" Sweet, sweet irony.









Again, this isn't 2005 with 8800s or the GTX 200 series where micro-stuttering was prevalent and EXTREMELY noticeable. Hardware based frame metering in the GTX 600 series, etc. have countered the micro-stuttering issues of the past (can't comment on the HD 7900 series). I'd love to see some blind-test videos of a 690 providing a "less fluid" gaming performance on a similar rig right next to a Titan playing the same thing, and seeing if people can perceive on the few games the WORST CASE SCENARIO difference between 2.5ms vs 4ms frame times....cause i'm not buying it.

I would love a pair of Titans and i'd imagine that if i jump to 4K res. or what not i'd probably get 3, but i'm not going to pretend like trading a 690 for just ONE Titan is NOT a downgrade...because it most certainly is. The numbers don't lie - and a worse-case 1.5ms frame time difference between the two cards doesn't just erase a 15% performance gap. Wake up, OCN.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> It's quite a bit slower actually, 10-15% slower.


your kidding right!? 1k less shaders and only 1 core and it's only 10-15 % slower imagine one with more shaders or architecture improvements!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm still going with two Titans if I can find them anytime soon. Otherwise I'm jumping to 680 Lightnings and buying a new TV...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus56*
> 
> Don't want to start a flame war ? *And you put up that cooked up chart lol.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I am getting 2 Titans now, and one later. Will be benchmarking against my 2 690s for objective benchmarks, and we see what damage it does to your quads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably pick up a 30 inch ips for the fun of it...lol


Its not cook up chart. The graphs is based on this chart filled with data compiled since last Thursday/Friday. The graph was made by myself with real live data. Check for yourself.

Just can't wait to have Titan entries in the chart. Go go go.









https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdGJkQU1EVTZYZFQ0VDJlTmlsY0JYdHc&output=html&widget=true

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm still going with two Titans if I can find them anytime soon. Otherwise I'm jumping to 680 Lightnings and buying a new TV...


Lucky you







. I'll be patient.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Its not cook up chart. The graphs is based on this chart filled with data compiled since last Thursday/Friday. The graph was made by myself with real live data. Check for yourself.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdGJkQU1EVTZYZFQ0VDJlTmlsY0JYdHc&output=html&widget=true
> Lucky you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll be patient.


I look forward to putting my name at the top of that chart


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Might be tough to beat TSM with two Titans, at least right now.


----------



## bencher

The over consuming here is ridiculous.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> What ever keeps you sleeping at nights I guess,


Its usually vodka for me


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I prefer rum!


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I prefer rum!


But the rum is all gone.... Why is the rum always gone!???


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm still going with two Titans if I can find them anytime soon. Otherwise I'm jumping to 680 Lightnings and buying a new TV...


I'm going to spend my tax return responsibly just like a classy gentleman would.

I'm going to buy lots of weed, escorts and tons of bourbon.

Just kidding


----------



## Usario

You rich soon-to-be Titan owners and your fine liquors... us AMD users must settle for malt liquor. We're as big on our alcoholic beverages' price/drunkenness ratio as we are on our graphics cards' price/performance ratio.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

This is assuming I ever actually get my tax return...


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> This is assuming I ever actually get my tax return...


Please allow 12-52 weeks for delivery.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Rum and Diet Coke! Almost all of my Youtube videos have involved copious amounts of this!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Usario*
> 
> You rich soon-to-be Titan owners and your fine liquors... us AMD users must settle for malt liquor


I'm drinking pinnacle vodka.. 12.99 for a bottle. No grey goose or ciroc over here


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Same thing that's wrong with every GTX 690. Doesn't have enough VRAM for surround set-ups. Some people in the GTX Titan threads have even stated that have issues with it at 1440-1600P.
> 
> Battlefield 3, Ultra, OP Metro (least resource hungry map in the game) hits 2425MB maxxed inside not even outside.
> 
> 
> 
> So please enough with your fairy tales and opinions about VRAM and surround when you've never even built your own computer before.


If you were really out of VRAM, you wouldn't be pulling 60 FPS.


----------



## maximus56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Its not cook up chart. The graphs is based on this chart filled with data compiled since last Thursday/Friday. The graph was made by myself with real live data. Check for
> 
> That's not fair, as the drivers suck riight now for quad 690s for both new benchmarks 3d Mark and Heaven 4.0/Valley. Nvidia should be coming out soon,I hope, with some new drivers to fix that.
> 
> But, if I recall correctly, my score on Heaven 3.0 was 200.3 fps , much higher than tri 79 whatever, and 3d Mark 11 extreme and performance also. Yes, it was still lower than quad 7970s in Heaven, but higher than some quad 7970s in 3 d mark 11 extreme preset.
> . It's probably still somewhere on some 3d Mark 11 Extreme preset hof or something.
> Whenever, Nvidia wakes up from their Titan stupor, hopefully we will get some good quad drivers.


----------



## wermad

Once in a while, I treat myself to a bottle of JW black label. I use is sparingly to make it last. Rocks and coke, good times









Yeah, IRS really stuck it up the bums of many of us







I'm gaining on those selling their Kepler for Titan. So the gov't really is pissing off many non-Titan customers. Last year, same type of return, within a week. Going on a month a week









Congrats to those that are getting their beast soon


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Once in a while, I treat myself to a bottle of JW black label. I use is sparingly to make it last. Rocks and coke, good times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, IRS really stuck it up the bums of many of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gaining on those selling their Kepler for Titan. So the gov't really is pissing off many non-Titan customers. Last year, same type of return, within a week. Going on a month a week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to those that are getting their beast soon


OT but i discovered this at the local liquor store and its amazing


----------



## raghu78

so next week ocn titan users will be topping the charts on the benchmarks . so which user is going to be the new king of those lists ? TSM106 might have to make way for somebody else .or has TSM106 already placed the order for three Titans.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> so next week ocn titan users will be topping the charts on the benchmarks . *so which user is going to be the new king of those lists* ? TSM106 might have to make way for somebody else .or has TSM106 already placed the order for three Titans.


I would say whoever gets their hands on a modded BIOS first LOL


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> so next week ocn titan users will be topping the charts on the benchmarks . so which user is going to be the new king of those lists ? TSM106 might have to make way for somebody else .or has TSM106 already placed the order for three Titans.


Im pretty sure i can beat that score with 4 Titans but my goal is it to beat it with 2 and a modded bios


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> so next week ocn titan users will be topping the charts on the benchmarks . so which user is going to be the new king of those lists ? TSM106 might have to make way for somebody else .or has TSM106 already placed the order for three Titans.


Don't think he has, but there are only a couple of people including myself that have ordered 4 (actually 5) Titans, and they WILL do Quad SLI.

3 Way Titans won't break the Quadfire Unigine record without some heavy OCs, but Quad SLI will do it with ease. 3 Way might do it after some driver refinements, but I'd say 3DMark11 will be a different story.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Im pretty sure i can beat that score with 4 Titans but my goal is it to beat it with 2 and a modded bios


Not going to even come close with only 2.


----------



## supermi

Might be a silly question but any one here planing to buy enough titans to bin? I see one of us is already going with 5 LOL
I did that last round but think I will just get 2 or 3 and game this time, depending on scaling.

Excited to see the first benchmarks here!!!!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Not going to even come close with only 2.


Probably right but im still going to try.

1400 Boost core and 7000mhz effective memory is what im shooting for


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Might be a silly question but any one here planing to buy enough titans to bin? I see one of us is already going with 5 LOL
> I did that last round but think I will just get 2 or 3 and game this time, depending on scaling.
> 
> Excited to see the first benchmarks here!!!!


lol, I actually ordered 6 because I had 4 pre-ordered and then saw "In stock" on Newegg and went nuts, but only 1 went through, so I've got 2 ASUS on Preorder at Newegg, 1 Ordered as In stock, and 2 EVGA via Pre-Order at NCIX, which seems will be the last to show up at my doorstep.

To answer your question, even someone as wasteful with spending on tech as myself would find it rather hard to do so with $1000 GPUs, given the fact that reselling the underbinned cards would become a task and after shipping costs and whatnot, it would be hard to break even, unless Nvidia's stock runs dry like the 680s did...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> lol, I actually ordered 6 because I had 4 pre-ordered and then saw "In stock" on Newegg and went nuts, but only 1 went through, so I've got 2 ASUS on Preorder at Newegg, 1 Ordered as In stock, and 2 EVGA via Pre-Order at NCIX, which seems will be the last to show up at my doorstep.


And i thought my order of 4 was nuts


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> lol, I actually ordered 6 because I had 4 pre-ordered and then saw "In stock" on Newegg and went nuts, but only 1 went through, so I've got 2 ASUS on Preorder at Newegg, 1 Ordered as In stock, and 2 EVGA via Pre-Order at NCIX, which seems will be the last to show up at my doorstep.


got you beat last round though , 16 lightning 680's 6 classified 680'd 6 weeks of BINNING!!!

That is why I am trying to relax this time, wife did not LIKE the bills hahaha
But you are making me want to order more, though I only want 2 for gaming.

How many are you planning on having shipped to your home? and keep?

edit: just saw you are going 4 way, still you gonna try all 5 and keep 4 best?


----------



## Clovertail100

This release forced my hand to finally buy two 7970's, along with AMD's decision to wait until 2014 to release a new flagship.
Almost got a 7990, but meh.


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> mbreslin
> Sorry guys I missed a bunch of posts because I was on other forums for other products letting them know I wasn't buying those products. Just got off the dyson forums letting them know their vacuums are overpriced and I won't be buying them, taught those jerks a lesson.


Quote:


> mbreslin
> I have to take the kid to school now but I expect 160 more pages of posts regarding the value of dyson vacuums by the time I get back.
> 
> It will really ruffle some feathers when I tell you anti-titan people I barely even play games, a bit of crysis 3 recently but otherwise meh. So I'll mostly have 2 titans just sitting there looking pretty.


I honestly laughed so hard I about fell off my chair and bashed my head into my desk..


----------



## mbreslin

Aww shucks thanks! It was mostly just trying to kill time. I generally just lurk over at xs but this thread has been pretty entertaining. I've never had a desire to make a post just letting people know I'm not going to buy something.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Except for the part where it's a crime to do this, and the people who do so are committing ILLEGAL FRAUD, for which they are PROSECUTED when they get caught ... yeah ... I suppose, apart from that, they have 'no problem' with it


That sounds more political than the deletable post you quoted. I still love you and your SLI knowledge, just sayin'.


----------



## bee144

Hey guys so like um... Titan suxss. Just letting you know. What tards would buy such a card? Like okay.... goodnight losers who buy titans.

Oh wait... I did order a Titan. Eat ****.


----------



## CaptainChaos

Wouldn't the better tactic be to let it die down instead of bringing it up again? Just encourages people to keep it going.


----------



## hatlesschimp

i just got 8 of them, now i can play Jinga!


----------



## theyedi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> i just got 8 of them, now i can play Jinga!


I just founded my own GPU company and we're developing something faster. Need moar performances


----------



## carlhil2

Let me get this correct, the AMD crowd are upset that they no longer have the fastest single-core GPU, the 680 owners are upset because not only did it get smoked by the TITAN, but was smoked by the 7970, which, is cheaper, and, the 690 owners are upset why? because a single-core GPU almost matches it? and EVERYONE who are harping on the price because they thought that Nvidia owed it to them to sell them the fastest single-core GPU, which isn't for everyone, for $500.00? so, instead of just "moving on, nothing to see here, can't afford it", it's, "you guys are this, you guys are that, just because?.....am i missing something? i mean, from what i understand, TITAN is a card that has NOTHING to do with the pricing of their 480-580-680 type of cards, that they will STILL be $500.00+ in the future, so, what's REALLY the deal? i am not trying to flame, just trying to understand the evil that has developed over the arrival of these cards.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Let me get this correct, the AMD crowd are upset that they no longer have the fastest single-core GPU, the 680 owners are upset because not only did it get smoked by the TITAN, but was smoked by the 7970, which, is cheaper, and, the 690 owners are upset why? because a single-core GPU almost matches it? and EVERYONE who are harping on the price because they thought that Nvidia owed it to them to sell them the fastest single-core GPU, which isn't for everyone, for $500.00? so, instead of just "moving on, nothing to see here, can't afford it", it's, "you guys are this, you guys are that, just because?.....am i missing something? i mean, from what i understand, TITAN is a card that has NOTHING to do with the pricing of their 480-580-680 type of cards, that they will STILL be $500.00+ in the future, so, what's REALLY the deal? i am not trying to flame, just trying to understand the evil that has developed over the arrival of these cards.


680 owner here. Love the card, but I still grabbed a Titan. With that said, I still agree with you.


----------



## theyedi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Let me get this correct, the AMD crowd are upset that they no longer have the fastest single-core GPU, the 680 owners are upset because not only did it get smoked by the TITAN, but was smoked by the 7970, which, is cheaper, and, the 690 owners are upset why? because a single-core GPU almost matches it? and EVERYONE who are harping on the price because they thought that Nvidia owed it to them to sell them the fastest single-core GPU, which isn't for everyone, for $500.00? so, instead of just "moving on, nothing to see here, can't afford it", it's, "you guys are this, you guys are that, just because?.....am i missing something? i mean, from what i understand, TITAN is a card that has NOTHING to do with the pricing of their 480-580-680 type of cards, that they will STILL be $500.00+ in the future, so, what's REALLY the deal? i am not trying to flame, just trying to understand the evil that has developed over the arrival of these cards.


It's amusing how everyone assumes that not wanting to buy it = not being able to afford it. less ganja, bruh


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyedi*
> 
> It's amusing how everyone assumes that not wanting to buy it = not being able to afford it. less ganja, bruh


I didn't say that, but, when some go that hard against something like this because of price, if it WALKS like a duck...............anyways, i am out, i am not about to get into belittling someone because they buy a product that I don't like, Peace!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyedi*
> 
> It's amusing how everyone assumes that not wanting to buy it = not being able to afford it. less ganja, bruh


If you are on a 690, there's no point in a single Titan even if you can afford it. I agree.

For the people that we're planning on a $2000 GPU budget and currently have a 690, then I would consider selling the 690 and getting 2 titans over just getting a 2nd 690. It seems like 2 Titans do a little better on average than 2 690s and 690s sell for nearly the same price as new. Though it's much more of a hassle then just buying a 2nd 690.


----------



## i7monkey

Nvidia would make a TON of money if they crippled compute, lowered build quality, gave it 3GB of RAM instead of 6 and sold it to the masses for $500. $500 ain't cheap either, but it would sell a lot. You guys have to understand, most gamers will never ever see a Titan, so if Nvidia wants to sell to gamers they could easily knock $400-500 off it's price tag, cripple compute, and make a killing.

Or do you think they'd be better off making the 780 only 10-15% faster than a 680 since it's going to sell like hotcakes anyway?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Nvidia would make a TON of money if they crippled compute, lowered build quality, gave it 3GB of RAM instead of 6 and sold it for $500. $500 ain't cheap either, but it would sell a lot. You guys have to understand, most gamers will never ever see a Titan, so if Nvidia wants to sell to gamers they could easily knock off $400-500 of it's price tag and cripple compute.
> 
> Nvidia would make a killing.
> 
> Or do you think they'd be better off making the 780 only 10-15% faster than a 680 since it's going to sell like hotcakes anyway?


They didn't make a killing on 480s and they wouldn't make a killing on those. They only price their big dies (GK110 is actually considerably bigger than GF100/GF110) at $500 if they absolutely have to.

So what you want to hope for is that AMD comes out with a 8970 that owns everything.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> They didn't make a killing on 480s and they wouldn't make a killing on those. They only price their big dies (GK110 is actually considerably bigger than GF100/GF110) at $500 if they absolutely have to.
> 
> *So what you want to hope for is that AMD comes out with a 8970 that owns everything*.


I haven't read those AMD GPU release date threads, but is it actually true that they're going to sit on their butts for basically another year before releasing something? That would be insane.

Do you think AMD's going to surprise us by releasing 8970 in 2 months?


----------



## Arm3nian

No point in quad 690 anymore, you will just run into a vram wall. A single 690 still a better deal. The only place where this will shine is if you are going to be buying 2 or 3, for benchmarking and stuff... maybe gaming at tripple 1600 which not a lot do. Im looking forward to more demanding games rather than the hardware right now.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> I haven't read those AMD GPU release date threads, but is it actually true that they're going to sit on their butts for basically another year before releasing something? That would be insane.
> 
> Do you think AMD's going to surprise us by releasing 8970 in 2 months?


they've pretty much confirmed that the 7970GHz is the fastest product they will have for all of 2013. Sure they tried to circle around the questions but that's what they ended up saying.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Nvidia would make a TON of money if they crippled compute, lowered build quality, gave it 3GB of RAM instead of 6 and sold it for $500. $500 ain't cheap either, but it would sell a lot. You guys have to understand, most gamers will never ever see a Titan, so if Nvidia wants to sell to gamers they could easily knock off $400-500 of it's price tag and cripple compute.
> 
> Nvidia would make a killing.
> 
> Or do you think they'd be better off making the 780 only 10-15% faster than a 680 since it's going to sell like hotcakes anyway?


Both 680s and 7970s are selling well. Titan is not a high volume part, it's a K20 bound part that didn't make the cut. It seems likely they just stockpiled enough of them and saw they performed well enough for graphics that they made a product out of them.


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> I haven't read those AMD GPU release date threads, but is it actually true that they're going to sit on their butts for basically another year before releasing something? That would be insane.
> 
> Do you think AMD's going to surprise us by releasing 8970 in 2 months?


You will not see any faster video cards then the 7970/7990 from AMD this year.


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> I haven't read those AMD GPU release date threads, but is it actually true that they're going to sit on their butts for basically another year before releasing something? That would be insane.
> 
> Do you think AMD's going to surprise us by releasing 8970 in 2 months?


Besides Titan we don't have any reason to believe Nvidia is doing anything differently than AMD. There is talk of a reference AMD 7990 being released though.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Buying hardware for benching and finding you just waste money because you got and avg overclock is just priceless.

Now I'm wondering if some guys here know how to really overclock lol or they just need to buy more stuff to be competitive XD.


----------



## BlackMoth.Ver1

like games can keep up with us bah


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> I haven't read those AMD GPU release date threads, but is it actually true that they're going to sit on their butts for basically another year before releasing something? That would be insane.
> 
> Do you think AMD's going to surprise us by releasing 8970 in 2 months?


AMD doesn't need to counter a 1000$ card that - lets not kid ourselves, very few people are going to buy a 1000$ card. More than 99% of the market sweet spot is 200-300$.

And then you have the fact that PC gamers are mostly console ports, the landscape of PC gaming can't justify the cost of a 1000% titan that has more microstutter and less speed than a GTX 690 that costs the same. That is, unless youre doing something like 3x 1440p monitors or something along those lines. Surround could justify 2 of them if you don't sneeze at the thought of 2000$ for graphics cards.







The hardware kepler frame metering gives 680 SLI less microstutter than a single Titan.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> AMD doesn't need to counter a 1000$ card that - lets not kid ourselves, very few people are going to buy a 1000$ card. More than 99% of the market sweet spot is 200-300$.
> 
> And then you have the fact that PC gamers are mostly console ports, the landscape of PC gaming can't justify the cost of a 1000% titan that has more microstutter and less speed than a GTX 690 that costs the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hardware kepler frame metering gives 680 SLI less microstutter than a single Titan.


why do you think GTX TITAN has more microstutter? Ok can you post evidence? please

Edit: oh are those the evidence, can you explain when you have more microstutter acording this charts?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> I haven't read those AMD GPU release date threads, but is it actually true that they're going to sit on their butts for basically another year before releasing something? That would be insane.
> 
> Do you think AMD's going to surprise us by releasing 8970 in 2 months?
> 
> 
> 
> AMD doesn't need to counter a 1000$ card that - lets not kid ourselves, very few people are going to buy a 1000$ card. More than 99% of the market sweet spot is 200-300$.
> 
> And then you have the fact that PC gamers are mostly console ports, the landscape of PC gaming can't justify the cost of a 1000% titan that has more microstutter and less speed than a GTX 690 that costs the same. That is, unless youre doing something like 3x 1440p monitors or something along those lines. Surround could justify 2 of them if you don't sneeze at the thought of 2000$ for graphics cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hardware kepler frame metering gives 680 SLI less microstutter than a single Titan.
Click to expand...

show me more than one chart..
I did just wake up though so if I'm wrong I have an excuse..


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> why do you think GTX TITAN has more microstutter? Ok can you post evidence? please
> 
> Edit: oh are those the evidence, can you explain when you have more microstutter acording this charts?


It's pretty simple. 99% of the frames being drawn on the 690 are being drawn at lower latency than they are on a single Titan. Remember, 20-25ms is not perceptible to the human eye anyway so since a greater proportion of frames on 680 sli / 690 are low latency, they both have less microstutter.

*This is the hardware frame metering of kepler in action.* SLI always beats single card if you believe in this frame metering nonsense, i've sat here reading 50 pages of people preaching about frame times. Well here you go. That metric shows SLI is better than a single Titan.


----------



## xoleras

more:







You guys are the one that said frame metering is so great. Your favorite metric is showing SLI 680s beating the pants off a single Titan. Oops.


----------



## malmental

Tom's..?


----------



## th3illusiveman

Am i wrong to think that AMD can equal a Titan by releasing a GPU with 2500 shaders and an increase on ROPs and Texture units and all that other stuff while clocked at a default 1150Mhz/1650Mhz?

Have they ever made a GPU with more than 32 ROPs? making a GPU that can top a Titan seems like a very realistic goal and something i'm confident an 8000 series GPU could do without too much trouble.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> It's pretty simple. 99% of the frames being drawn on the 690 are being drawn at lower latency than they are on a single Titan. Remember, 20-25ms is not perceptible to the human eye anyway so since a greater proportion of frames on 680 sli / 690 are low latency, they both have less microstutter.
> 
> *This is the hardware frame metering of kepler in action.* SLI always beats single card if you believe in this frame metering nonsense, i've sat here reading 50 pages of people preaching about frame times. Well here you go. That metric shows SLI is better than a single Titan.


Thank you for explanation, the only thing i though GTX TITAN could be better than my recently bougth GTX 690, result to be worst than mine indeed. thanks again for the info.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> You guys are the one that said frame metering is so great. Your favorite metric is showing SLI 680s beating the pants off a single Titan. Oops.


A HERPA DERPA HERP

Why don`t you post all the graphs instead of nitpicking a few of them?

Here I can counter your silly nitpicking by these graphs from the same review








http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-titan-performance-review,3442.html

Let me just go through some other results as well to get a better picture of titan vs 690


----------



## nunomoreira10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Am i wrong to think that AMD can equal a Titan by releasing a GPU with 2500 shaders and an increase on ROPs and Texture units and all that other stuff while clocked at a default 1150Mhz/1650Mhz?
> 
> Have they ever made a GPU with more than 32 ROPs? making a GPU that can top a Titan seems like a very realistic goal and something i'm confident an 8000 series GPU could do without too much trouble.


If amd did a gpu two times the size of hd 7870 with the same efficiency it would Kick ass the titan and all that with an 400mm2 gpu
If amd went to 550mm2 just like titan, there would´t even be a fight, still both nvidea and amd seem to have problems with scaling performance with shaders on their big gpus, if amd managed to solve that problem with the hd8000, we would be looking at a very interesting fight.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> A HERPA DERPA HERP
> 
> Why don`t you post all the graphs instead of nitpicking a few of them?


I'm sorry, you're nitpicking not me. If you count all the wins for 690 compared to all the wins for Titan, the 690 wins way more. In fact, you posted the only results in which the Titan won - furthermore, 25ms is non perceptible to the human eye (as explained by John Carmack of id software) so anything under that threshold doesn't matter.

You also posted the only 3 wins for Titan out of 20 benchmarks.

If you want me to go full-****** i'll post every single graph showing more wins for the 690 than the Titan in terms of microstutter/frame latency. WAY MORE. *Just ask me to.*

Don't get upset. Titan is a great card - this I agree with. But the fact of the matter is, it's marketed to people intelligent enough to realize that the price performance is way worse than the GTX 690 in every way.


----------



## malmental

feel the love..


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I'm sorry, you're nitpicking not me. If you count all the wins for 690 compared to all the wins for Titan, the 690 wins way more. In fact, you posted the only results in which the Titan won - furthermore, 25ms is non perceptible to the human eye (as explained by John Carmack of id software) so anything under that threshold doesn't matter.
> 
> You also posted the only 3 wins for Titan out of 20 benchmarks.
> 
> If you want me to go full-****** i'll post every single graph showing more wins for the 690 than the Titan in terms of microstutter/frame latency. WAY MORE. *Just ask me to.*
> 
> Don't get upset. Titan is a great card - this I agree with. But the fact of the matter is, it's marketed to people intelligent enough to realize that the price performance is way worse than the GTX 690 in every way.


What do you think about the conclusion of hardwarecanucks.com

" TITAN is a card built for people who want a top-tier solution but aren't willing to compromise on in-game performance consistency. At this point in time and likely well into the future it is the best solution available for high performance, consistent, stutter-free gaming. Is that worth the cost of entry? It certainly should be. "

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/59785-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-6gb-performance-review-19.html

Is he wrong? Dont hesitate to say your opinion, is valid as anyone's, just there are too many blind fanboys on this forum.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I'm sorry, you're nitpicking not me. If you count all the wins for 690 compared to all the wins for Titan, the 690 wins way more. In fact, you posted the only results in which the Titan won - furthermore, 25ms is non perceptible to the human eye (as explained by John Carmack of id software) so anything under that threshold doesn't matter.
> 
> You also posted the only 3 wins for Titan out of 20 benchmarks.
> 
> If you want me to go full-****** i'll post every single graph showing more wins for the 690 than the Titan in terms of microstutter/frame latency. WAY MORE. *Just ask me to.*
> 
> Don't get upset. Titan is a great card - this I agree with. But the fact of the matter is, it's marketed to people intelligent enough to realize that the price performance is way worse than the GTX 690 in every way.


Talking about ******:

Tomshardware:
Battlefield 3:
1080p: titan wins
1600p: titan wins
multi screen: titan wins

Borderlands 2:
1080p: equal
1600p: equal
multi screen: titan wins

Far Cry 3:
1080p: equal
1600p: equal
multi screen: titan wins

Hitman:
1080p: equal
1600p: 690 wins
multi screen: equal

Skyrim:
1080p: equal
1600p: equal
multi screen: equal

WoW:
1080p: equal
1600p: equal
multi screen: equal

17 scenarios: Titan wins 5/17. 690 wins 1/17. Rest they are equal. And here comes the real stinger: When Titan wins, 690 stutters like a ******. When 690 "wins", its 1-2ms difference.

HardwareCanucks:

1600p:
Assassin Creed: Equal
Crysis 3: Equal
Dirt 3: Titan hands down
Far Cry 3: Equal
Hitman: Titan wins
Max Payne3: Equal

Multi screen:
Assassin Creed: 690 wins
Crysis 3: Titan wins
Dirt showdown: Titan hands down
Far Cry 3: Titan wins
Hitman: Titan wins hands down
Max Payne3: Titan wins hands down

12 scenarios: Titan wins 7/12. 690 wins 1/12. And like TomsHardware, 690 stutters like a complete ****** while Titan give a smooth gameplay throughout the entire gameplay except one scenario. And to add more insult: There are several places where it goes WAY over 40ms.

Then we have the performance between the two:
1200p: 690 is 5% faster
1600p: 690 is 13% faster
Multi screen: 9% faster
Overall: GTX 690 is a measly 9% faster than Titan

So bottom line: GTX 690 is only slightly faster than Titan but in the end stutters like hell. And Titan gives much more smoother gameplay in the clear majority of the games.

So much for your "kicking Titan`s ass". Not sure if you are stupid or just trolling.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> What do you think about the conclusion of hardwarecanucks.com
> 
> " TITAN is a card built for people who want a top-tier solution but aren't willing to compromise on in-game performance consistency. At this point in time and likely well into the future it is the best solution available for high performance, consistent, stutter-free gaming. Is that worth the cost of entry? It certainly should be. "
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/59785-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-6gb-performance-review-19.html
> 
> Is he wrong? Dont hesitate to say your opinion, is valid as anyone's, just there are too many blind fanboys on this forum.


There is a user here from Hardwarecanucks, I think he is the reviewers, that came and gave us a good explanation to why Titan have a great benefit of being a single GPU. You can clearly see it with the latency tests they did. Much more smoother which counts a heck lot more than 9% better FPS in overall

Xoleras is just nitpicking results, and trying the best he can to try to decieve people because he owns two 680s.


----------



## xoleras

The results you posted as "equal", were actually wins for the 690. Nice try though.

Like I said the Titan is a great card. Unfortunately you'd have to be stupid to buy it over the 690 because the 690 performs substantially better. 680 SLI cards such as the lightning perform better than the 690 still.

I'll play your game though. Let's look at the PC perspective benchmarks, how many games does 690 win in terms of MS compared to Titan? Let's see (upcoming post)


----------



## carlhil2

I sniff, sniff, smell, sniff, ..............anyways, to be honest, if the 690 had more than 2 gigs of memory, i would have bought that, but, things being the way that they are, no way in h*#l am i paying $1000.00 for a boss a** card with only 2 gigs, that is all....


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> The results you posted as equal, were actually wins for the 690. Nice try though.
> 
> Like I said the Titan is a great card. Unfortunately you'd have to be stupid to buy it over the 690 because the 690 performs substantially better. 680 SLI cards such as the lightning perform better than the 690 still.


How is this winning? In my eyes thats pretty much equal. I could have gone your way and called that 690 wins, but there are many results like that where the Titan also wins just as little, but I also counted that as equal.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Looking at that review and even comparing it to the Tech Report review, both show that the titan does have better frame time delivery which leads to stutter free gaming. I personally value that over getting super high FPS but still get stutter which does happen with the 690, in the 7970 X-Fire and the 680 SLI.

I know that people say they don't suffer from this, but almost all reviews do show that for certain game titles, it does have a problem with drivers for that configuration. As we all know drivers are also hit and miss in terms of how fast and how good the release is.

So I tend to agree with the conclusion but I also believe that people should stop complaining about the price. If it's an issue about price then don't buy it and stop complaining. You can then wait for the next gen or buy a second card (of whichever you have) and live with the dual setup. I really don't understand why they make an issue out of price...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Talking about ******:
> 
> Tomshardware:
> Battlefield 3:
> 1080p: titan wins
> 1600p: titan wins
> multi screen: titan wins
> 
> Borderlands 2:
> 1080p: equal
> 1600p: equal
> multi screen: titan wins
> 
> Far Cry 3:
> 1080p: equal
> 1600p: equal
> multi screen: titan wins
> 
> Hitman:
> 1080p: equal
> 1600p: 690 wins
> multi screen: equal
> 
> Skyrim:
> 1080p: equal
> 1600p: equal
> multi screen: equal
> 
> WoW:
> 1080p: equal
> 1600p: equal
> multi screen: equal
> 
> 17 scenarios: Titan wins 5/17. 690 wins 1/17. Rest they are equal. And here comes the real stinger: When Titan wins, 690 stutters like a ******. When 690 "wins", its 1-2ms difference.
> 
> HardwareCanucks:
> 
> 1600p:
> Assassin Creed: Equal
> Crysis 3: Equal
> Dirt 3: Titan hands down
> Far Cry 3: Equal
> Hitman: Titan wins
> Max Payne3: Equal
> 
> Multi screen:
> Assassin Creed: 690 wins
> Crysis 3: Titan wins
> Dirt showdown: Titan hands down
> Far Cry 3: Titan wins
> Hitman: Titan wins hands down
> Max Payne3: Titan wins hands down
> 
> 12 scenarios: Titan wins 7/12. 690 wins 1/12. And like TomsHardware, 690 stutters like a complete ****** while Titan give a smooth gameplay throughout the entire gameplay except one scenario. And to add more insult: There are several places where it goes WAY over 40ms.
> 
> Then we have the performance between the two:
> 1200p: 690 is 5% faster
> 1600p: 690 is 13% faster
> Multi screen: 9% faster
> Overall: GTX 690 is a measly 9% faster than Titan
> 
> So bottom line: GTX 690 is only slightly faster than Titan but in the end stutters like hell. And Titan gives much more smoother gameplay in the clear majority of the games.
> 
> So much for your "kicking Titan`s ass". Not sure if you are stupid or just trolling.


by the Summer, the TITAN will be the fastest card that Nvidia makes, book it!


----------



## xoleras

680 sli has less microstutter than Titan single.



680 sli has less microstutter than Titan single.


----------



## xoleras

Per the frametimes latency tests at PC Perspective, *Titan wins Skyrim while 690 beats the pants off of Titan in every other game.
*
The conclusion is clear. 690 has less microstutter than Titan.









This just goes to show that nvidia's frame metering tech is fantastic. It allows 680 sli to have less microstutter than most single GPUs, even the Titan. As I said though, Titan is a great card for those who absolutely only want a single card in a small enclosure. For everyone else, well, unless you need 2 titans you would have to be unintelligent to get a single Titan over 690 or 680 sli.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Per the frametimes at PC Per, *Titan wins Skyrim while 690 beats the pants off of Titan in every other game.
> *
> The conclusion is clear. 690 has less microstutter than Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just goes to show that nvidia's frame metering tech is fantastic. It allows 680 sli to have less microstutter than most single GPUs, even the Titan. As I said though, Titan is a great card for those who absolutely only want a single card in a small enclosure.


Like I said: Are you trolling or just stupid? There is like 2ms in difference between them on *all* the graphs you posted. 2ms

Now go back to tomshardware and hardwarecanucks and reread. 690 is stuttering WAY more than 2ms difference in the games it lose, which was the clear majority,

Sigh, I`m done talking with you. Believe whatever you want. We have evidence that Titan is MUCH smoother than 690.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> The results you posted as "equal", were actually wins for the 690. Nice try though.
> 
> Like I said the Titan is a great card. Unfortunately you'd have to be stupid to buy it over the 690 because the 690 performs substantially better. 680 SLI cards such as the lightning perform better than the 690 still.
> 
> I'll play your game though. Let's look at the PC perspective benchmarks, how many games does 690 win in terms of MS compared to Titan? Let's see (upcoming post)


I have taken a look at tomshardware results too.
Its completely ridiculous to call it a win if its only couple of ms difference, because NOBODY would be able to actually see this difference during gameplay.
So,Borderlands 2,Skyrim and WOW are EQUAL, nobody would be able to tell the difference between the two cards.
Results which are interesting are for Battlefield 3, Far Cry 3 and Hitman.

In battlefield 3 Titan clearly wins by 5ms at 1080p, 15ms at 2600p and whole 27ms at 5760x1200 !!!

in Far cry 3 Titan wins by around 0.5 ms at 1080p, but 690 wins by about 1ms at 2600p. Titan wins again at 5760x1200 by 2-3 ms and whole 16ms at 95th Percantile

In Hitman they are equal-690 wins at 2600p but Titan wins in 5760x1200

So, bottom line, we have NO games where 690 wins, and two games where Titan clearly wins


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Like I said: Are you trolling or just stupid? There is like 2ms in difference between them on *all* the graphs you posted. 2ms
> 
> Now go back to tomshardware and hardwarecanucks and reread. 690 is stuttering WAY more than 2ms difference in the games it lose, which was the clear majority,
> 
> Sigh, I`m done talking with you. Believe whatever you want. We have evidence that Titan is MUCH smoother than 690.


There's no need to get upset. And to be clear, the graphs at PC perspective don't show the actual frame latency, it shows the percentage of frames that are less than a 30ms threshold - the more frames delivered in that area means that a card has less microstutter. *Fact of the matter is, the 690 is delivering more frames at the 30ms or less area than Titan single is. That means 690 has less MS.*

The tests at HWC mean nothing because of the results that the Titan won, either
A) *They are all below the 20ms threshold, meaning imperceptible to the human eye (John Carmack had a blog discussing latency, and specifically stated that 25ms or less is non detectable.* I will link if you want.
B) The other results at HWC which Titan won were surround 5760x resolution. I agree that Titan is better for surround if you want high levels of AA. Unfortunately AA eats through VRAM so Titan SLI would be a better fit for triple screen.

In every other single monitor resolution, the 690 has better frame latency delivery than a single Titan. As I said, no need to get upset. You're the one that pushed frametime down our throats, and it actually cleared the air on nvidia frame metering - which shows SLI being superior to single card in latency. The fact that you want to nitpick over the Titan winning 2 games out of 20 in terms of frame latency is utterly hilarious actually - you're talking about the Titan priced at 1000$ yet performing 15-20% worse than the 690. Do you really want to go down that slippery slope? For 2 games out of 20? Bottom line is that 690 is better in every respect for single monitor, however Titan has valid uses if you want to go triple screen. There I agree Titan could be better.


----------



## Nemessss

what about MS on 680 sli vs 690 vs titan ?


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> I have taken a look at tomshardware results too.
> Its completely ridiculous to call it a win if its only couple of ms difference, because NOBODY would be able to actually see this difference during gameplay.
> So,Borderlands 2,Skyrim and WOW are EQUAL, nobody would be able to tell the difference between the two cards.
> Results which are interesting are for Battlefield 3, Far Cry 3 and Hitman.
> 
> In battlefield 3 Titan clearly wins by 5ms at 1080p, 15ms at 2600p and whole 27ms at 5760x1200 !!!
> 
> in Far cry 3 Titan wins by around 0.5 ms at 1080p, but 690 wins by about 1ms at 2600p. Titan wins again at 5760x1200 by 2-3 ms and whole 16ms at 95th Percantile
> 
> In Hitman they are equal-690 wins at 2600p but Titan wins in 5760x1200
> 
> So, bottom line, we have NO games where 690 wins, and two games where Titan clearly wins


Exactly, now go and read Hardwarecanucks review:
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/59785-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-6gb-performance-review-15.html

To quote them
Quote:


> the TITAN and GTX 690 are miles apart when it comes to delivering fluidity.


----------



## malmental

Titan is better at controlling 'micro-stutter' bottom line..
GTX 690 does awesome for a dual GPU set-up.
as for Radeon, smh..

(2560x1600) and (5760x1080) from the review posted:
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/59785-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-6gb-performance-review-15.html


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> they've pretty much confirmed that the 7970GHz is the fastest product they will have for all of 2013. Sure they tried to circle around the questions but that's what they ended up saying.


I disagree. I think AMD is playing rope-a-dope with Nvidia with this "no GPU's faster than 7970 in 2013" business. I think it will be Q4 but AMD will release a 7970 successor by the holidays. You heard it hear first.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> they've pretty much confirmed that the 7970GHz is the fastest product they will have for all of 2013. Sure they tried to circle around the questions but that's what they ended up saying.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. I think AMD is playing rope-a-dope with Nvidia with this "no GPU's faster than 7970 in 2013" business. I think it will be Q4 but AMD will release a 7970 successor by the holidays. You heard it hear first.
Click to expand...

great, more threads like these again later in the year.?
no..


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I disagree. I think AMD is playing rope-a-dope with Nvidia with this "no GPU's faster than 7970 in 2013" business. I think it will be Q4 but AMD will release a 7970 successor by the holidays. You heard it hear first.


I agree, they got to have something coming besides a 7990.


----------



## Sujeto 1

All what i can see is that GTX TITAN is better future proof, i don't know i'm quite ignorant on this, but i think the problem of the vram limit on GTX 690 won't hurt today's games but laters, meanwhile Titan could be better for later on time cause he can use all his 6 Gb ram. That's why in higher resolution multi monitors we can see Titan come close to GTX 690 cause is using more vram. So in conclusion, a person who cannot affor to buy a pc every year, maybe can acomodate with a single Titan for 5, 6 years??

Im telling this cause it's my own case, i cannot buy a Pc in many years after pull the trigger today, so i have to buy a quite future proof Pc for gaming and maximize the ability to extend or upgrade. Is this correct?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm going to bookmark this page just so when an 8970 is announced around October I can reference this post and say "I told you so."







Now will it outperform TItan? Who knows but lets be real, the 7970GE isn't THAT far away right now and driver improvements are coming fast and furious. \

That said, Nvidia is still number one and I'd kill to get a hold of a pair of TItans right now!


----------



## CallsignVega

I've never cared much for dual GPU-single slot cards like the 690. Severely limited VRAM and poor overclocking potential, yawn. I think one thing we can agree on with all this frame latency talk is that 2x Titan's would be a better option than 2-4 7970's as far as stuttering/latencies would go for multi-display, even though 3-4 7970's highly overclocked might pull down higher simple FPS numbers.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've never cared much for dual GPU-single slot cards like the 690. Severely limited VRAM and poor overclocking potential, yawn. I think one thing we can agree on with all this frame latency talk is that 2x Titan's would be a better option than 2-4 7970's as far as stuttering/latencies would go for multi-display, even though 3-4 7970's highly overclocked might pull down higher simple FPS numbers.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've never cared much for dual GPU-single slot cards like the 690. Severely limited VRAM and poor overclocking potential, yawn. I think one thing we can agree on with all this frame latency talk is that 2x Titan's would be a better option than 2-4 7970's as far as stuttering/latencies would go for multi-display, even though 3-4 7970's highly overclocked might pull down higher simple FPS numbers.


Agreed. Right now two Titans is the BEST solution for the ultimate performance in GPU's. THree is not worth it YET with SLI scaling issues and two 690's or 4 680's / 7970's are not better either due to poor SLI scaling or heat and efficiency issues....


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> There's no need to get upset. And to be clear, the graphs at PC perspective don't show the actual frame latency, it shows the percentage of frames that are less than a 30ms threshold - the more frames delivered in that area means that a card has less microstutter. *Fact of the matter is, the 690 is delivering more frames at the 30ms or less area than Titan single is. That means 690 has less MS.*
> 
> The tests at HWC mean nothing because of the results that the Titan won, either
> A) *They are all below the 20ms threshold, meaning imperceptible to the human eye (John Carmack had a blog discussing latency, and specifically stated that 25ms or less is non detectable.* I will link if you want.
> B) The other results at HWC which Titan won were surround 5760x resolution. I agree that Titan is better for surround if you want high levels of AA. Unfortunately AA eats through VRAM so Titan SLI would be a better fit for triple screen.
> 
> In every other single monitor resolution, the 690 has better frame latency delivery than a single Titan. As I said, no need to get upset. You're the one that pushed frametime down our throats, and it actually cleared the air on nvidia frame metering - which shows SLI being superior to single card in latency. The fact that you want to nitpick over the Titan winning 2 games out of 20 in terms of frame latency is utterly hilarious actually - you're talking about the Titan priced at 1000$ yet performing 15-20% worse than the 690. Do you really want to go down that slippery slope? For 2 games out of 20? Bottom line is that 690 is better in every respect for single monitor, however Titan has valid uses if you want to go triple screen. There I agree Titan could be better.


lol he got told soo hard he quit


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm going to bookmark this page just so when an 8970 is announced around October I can reference this post and say "I told you so."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now will it outperform TItan? Who knows but lets be real, the 7970GE isn't THAT far away right now and driver improvements are coming fast and furious. \
> 
> That said, Nvidia is still number one and I'd kill to get a hold of a pair of TItans right now!


Wow october is quite far away yet, woudnlt like to wait so much for another dissapointing release like this Titan

i dont want to bothering so much but, again i would like to ask this, Which is best option for future proof and upgrade later to be able to handle and max out games or be prepared for games from today till 5 or 6 years. GTX 690 or GTX TITAN? on 1920 x 1080p screen ?

I know rigthnow is overkill on 1920 x 1080p but im concerned about the future, that's why im picking also a 3930K instead of 3770k cause i think on the time hexacore gonna extend my lifetime pc.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I disagree. I think AMD is playing rope-a-dope with Nvidia with this "no GPU's faster than 7970 in 2013" business. I think it will be Q4 but AMD will release a 7970 successor by the holidays. You heard it hear first.


They said 7970GHz would be the best *single* GPU from them in 2013. But they also said that they had dual GPUs in the making, so yes that sounds very plausible








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> lol he got told soo hard he quit


More like I said in the last post that I didn`t want to respond to his nitpicking anymore.
He is clearly wrong about latency and stuttering, which was shown in 2 seperate reviews, plus everyone except him saw that.

So much for your








But nice try there kiddo


----------



## Cloudfire777

This is a great video that show the difference:


----------



## xoleras

Clearly wrong? If you say so. Toms shows 690 winning all tests except 2. PC Perspective shows 690 winning all tests except one. Here i'll even be kind enough to link it since you're clearly delusional with your arguments:

25ms and less is imperceptible, and 690 is delivering more frames in the 25ms or less window, in more games. At toms, the Titan won 1 game out of all of them. At PCPer, again - the Titan won 1 game while the 690 won the rest.


----------



## xoleras

680 sli has less microstutter than Titan single.



680 sli has less microstutter than Titan single.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> There is a user here from Hardwarecanucks, I think he is the reviewers, that came and gave us a good explanation to why Titan have a great benefit of being a single GPU. You can clearly see it with the latency tests they did. Much more smoother which counts a heck lot more than 9% better FPS in overall
> 
> Xoleras is just nitpicking results, and trying the best he can to try to decieve people because he owns two 680s.


Not true. Go buy a 690 and do a comparison yourself with the Titan. Man up, and do your own review. I am sick and tired of people pointing to reviewer's graphs, as if these were cast in stone, these are the same people who criticize the reviews when it does not suit their purpose.
I have ordered a Titan to compare it to my 690, and once I am done, and just for fun ( and to tick all these children off who keep thinking Titan is the best thing since jc) , I will put in my rig as a physx card and post a picture on Titan's owner thread








All the AMD guys, please go away until you come up with something to beat a quad Titan setup, or better yet go buy whatever can beat it, and then yap about it.
Now stop this nonsense, and let everyone be happy with their choices wenches


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> More like I said in the last post that I didn`t want to respond to his nitpicking anymore.
> He is clearly wrong about latency and stuttering, which was shown in 2 seperate reviews, plus everyone except him saw that.
> 
> So much for your
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But nice try there kiddo


I'm gonna stir the pot since your responses are just gold.

So how do you explain a 690 having lower frame times and higher % of sub 30ms frames in 90% of those tests?

I just want to know. I want to know what that means to you.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Clearly wrong? If you say so. Toms shows 690 winning all tests except 2. PC Perspective shows 690 winning all tests except one. Here i'll even be kind enough to link it since you're clearly delusional with your arguments:
> 
> 25ms and less is imperceptible, and 690 is delivering more frames in the 25ms or less window, in more games. At toms, the Titan won 1 game out of all of them. At PCPer, again - the Titan won 1 game while the 690 won the rest.


Yes, I agree that PC Perspective indeed shows that Titan doesnt seem better then either 680 SLI or 690.

However, tomshardware shows completely different story. 690 doesnt win in even one game, while Titan is clearly winning two games, 4 tests.
Why are you so delusional and call 0.1 ms difference win, and think its the same "win" as 20 ms lead Titan has over 690 ?


----------



## Gingertechy

Evga 670 4gb FTW+ or single titan? I don't see any benches to see which is the better option.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 680 sli has less microstutter than Titan single.
> 
> 
> 
> 680 sli has less microstutter than Titan single.


wrong and that's not proof...

this is proof:
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/59785-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-6gb-performance-review-15.html


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gingertechy*
> 
> Evga 670 4gb FTW+ or single titan? I don't see any benches to see which is the better option.


You mean in sli right? I would like 2 see this two. You could probably look up 690 vs 670 sli 4gb and figure it out from 690 vs Titan


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Yes, I agree that PC Perspective indeed shows that Titan doesnt seem better then either 680 SLI or 690.
> 
> However, tomshardware shows completely different story. 690 doesnt win in even one game, while Titan is clearly winning two games, 4 tests.
> Why are you so delusional and call 0.1 ms difference win, and think its the same "win" as 20 ms lead Titan has over 690 ?


Herein lies the problem with frame times and how they are presented....and its toms.

Originally Posted by Cloudfire777

"There is a user here from Hardwarecanucks, I think he is the reviewers, that came and gave us a good explanation to why Titan have a great benefit of being a single GPU. You can clearly see it with the latency tests they did. Much more smoother which counts a heck lot more than 9% better FPS in overall

Xoleras is just nitpicking results, and trying the best he can to try to decieve people because he owns two 680s."

"That user" is SKYMTL and he never took sides in this thread nor suggested a titan or anything else. Do not be so ignorant to put words into a well respected reviewers/community members proverbial mouth.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> wrong and that's not proof...
> this is proof:
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/59785-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-6gb-performance-review-15.html


Just ignore them. One would think enough have been posted to show how the two GPUs compare. The reviewers say that Titan is much smoother, the results show the same.

Just let the discussion die, along with the "OMG you actually paid $1000 for that GPU. What a rtard".

ZzZzzzZZzz


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> wrong and that's not proof...
> this is proof:
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/59785-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-6gb-performance-review-15.html
> 
> 
> 
> Just ignore them. One would think enough have been posted to show how the two GPUs compare. The reviewers say that Titan is much smoother, the results show the same.
> 
> Just let the discussion die, along with the "OMG you actually paid $1000 for that GPU. What a rtard".
> 
> ZzZzzzZZzz
Click to expand...

IKR...


----------



## Gingertechy

I'm thinking because GTX 670s are so close to 680s they should be on par with the titan. If you get the 4gb versions you will only be out on 2gb vram and save $200ish dollars.

edit:sli 670s of coarse compared to a titan.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Just ignore them. One would think enough have been posted to show how the two GPUs compare. The reviewers say that Titan is much smoother, the results show the same.
> 
> Just let the discussion die, along with the "OMG you actually paid $1000 for that GPU. What a rtard".
> 
> ZzZzzzZZzz


I bet you would love to let the discussion die as to not derail your marketing pitch for your company. You're just like Rhaghu except you're on the other side.

Fact of the matter is, the charts at HWC are still in the <25ms window which is imperceptible anyway - and the others that or are surround resolutions. I've already stated that surround may be better for Titan. You're arguing the case for a 1000$ card that is 20% slower than the GTX 690 and in most games, according to PC Per, has less microstutter.

You're arguing for a card far slower than the GTX 690 yet in all games except 2 out of 20, the Titan has more microstutter than the 690. 20% slower framerates as well. Shall you go down that slippery slope?

I'll remind you of the PCPer results:


----------



## mcg75

Here is the way I understand frame times. If you think I'm wrong, don't just tell me I'm wrong. Tell me WHY I am wrong.

Frame time percentiles don't seem to translate well in regards to a user's actual experience.

Perceivable stutter happens when you have a sizable gap between one frame to the next. 20-25ms can be noticed by some people. I found Skyrim very hard to play on 12.11 beta because of stuttering. When I did frametime testing, there were a lot of frames 20-25ms apart which I could easily notice.



Yep, that sure was a mess. And it played like it. Then AMD got on the ball with 13.2 and fixed it 95%.



But notice I said 95%. From time to time there are still stutters as evidenced by those spikes. And no, it's not the game because my 670 ftw didn't do it.



Looking at this graph, the 690 hits a 20ms gap several times. In fact, the graph looks very similar to my Skyrim 13.2 graph which also gives me a bit of stutter here and there.

The Titan sees no such gap or even close to such a gap.



Yet when measuresing frame time percentiles, you'd get the opposite impression not reflected in real world gameplay.

That's my take. I believe in actual gameplay, the Titan would provide the better experience. However, 690 is by far the best dual gpu setup for reducing stutter.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Here is the way I understand frame times. If you think I'm wrong, don't just tell me I'm wrong. Tell me WHY I am wrong.
> 
> Frame time percentiles don't seem to translate well in regards to a user's actual experience.
> 
> Perceivable stutter happens when you have a sizable gap between one frame to the next. 20-25ms can be noticed by some people. I found Skyrim very hard to play on 12.11 beta because of stuttering. When I did frametime testing, there were a lot of frames 20-25ms apart which I could easily notice.
> 
> *
> 
> Yep, that sure was a mess. And it played like it. Then AMD got on the ball with 13.2 and fixed it 95%.
> 
> *
> 
> But notice I said 95%. From time to time there are still stutters as evidenced by those spikes. And no, it's not the game because my 670 ftw didn't do it.
> 
> *
> 
> Looking at this graph, the 690 hits a 20ms gap several times. In fact, the graph looks very similar to my Skyrim 13.2 graph which also gives me a bit of stutter here and there.
> 
> The Titan sees no such gap or even close to such a gap.
> 
> *
> 
> Yet when measuresing frame time percentiles, you'd get the opposite impression not reflected in real world gameplay.
> 
> That's my take. I believe in actual gameplay, the Titan would provide the better experience. However, 690 is by far the best dual gpu setup for reducing stutter.


* = spam reducer.

This is a great post and needs to be understood. This is why I hate the way frame latencies are presented. We need them but we need to make consumers more aware of what kind of data they are looking at.


----------



## BizzareRide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I disagree. I think AMD is playing rope-a-dope with Nvidia with this "no GPU's faster than 7970 in 2013" business. I think it will be Q4 but AMD will release a 7970 successor by the holidays. You heard it hear first.


Nvidia still has the 15 SMX unit part it can release and price drop the Titan if the 8970 competes... It likely won't though as all it'll be is two 7870s.


----------



## KnightVII

Hello. SLI GTX Titan, 3770k 3.5 GHz, 1920x1080p. How many fps in Crysis 3? 70fps?


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> Hello. SLI GTX Titan, 3770k 3.5 GHz, 1920x1080p. How many fps in Crysis 3?


All the fps.


----------



## KnightVII

Crysis 3 all max.


----------



## malmental

xoleras - those charts that you have posted a million times are pointless...


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> How mad are you right now, where your argument isn't strong enough and you have to resort to calling people "moron" and "stupid"? The discussion was completely amicable until you showed up with the name calling.
> 
> It's a valid discussion. No matter how you would like to trick people into thinking otherwise, most frame latency benchmarks are showing the GTX 690 to be superior than the Titan. *Apparently, this makes you angry and upset.* Everyone else was having a meaningful conversation because it's a valid question: why are the results showing what they are?
> 
> When you have a weak argument or can't explain results, resort to name calling and insults?


I think your argument is the weak one, and i'm not sure why your still trying so hard to tell us the TItan isn't worth it. Your are proving to us you don't understand what causes the stuttering. The difference here is, on the games you keep linking both frame latencies are low enough that you won't notice them on either system. It's the games the other people link that show how annoying it is to get games with microstutter. Generally speaking, when a new game comes out you have to wait for SLI optimizations too.

You also have to realize those charts are not very good because they don't show a time-based graph. A steady frame delay of ~20ms is better than a frame delay shooting back and frorth from 10ms to 40ms. The 690 can average lower frame delays, but still have more noticeable "stutter" because of this.

A graph like this:









Versus a graph like this:









If you average the delays out, the top chart can actually sometimes seem better... but that is *definitely* not the case.


----------



## carlhil2

Whoever would spend one grand on a GPU with only 2 gb of ram is.........................[jk, had to do it, too easy]


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzareRide*
> 
> Nvidia still has the 15 SMX unit part it can release and price drop the Titan if the 8970 competes... It likely won't though as all it'll be is two 7870s.


and titan is ~two 660ti's. waaaay faster right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Whoever would spend one grand on a GPU with only 2 gb of ram is.........................[jk, had to do it, too easy]


that's two things I never liked about the gtx690. besides that, it's a great dual gpu card. best ever really.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I think your argument is the weak one, and i'm not sure why your still trying so hard to tell us the TItan isn't worth it. Your are proving to us you don't understand what causes the stuttering. The difference here is, on the games you keep linking both frame latencies are low enough that you won't notice them on either system. It's the games the other people link that show how annoying it is to get games with microstutter. Generally speaking, when a new game comes out you have to wait for SLI optimizations too.
> 
> You also have to realize those charts are not very good because they don't show a time-based graph. A steady frame delay of ~20ms is better than a frame delay shooting back and frorth from 10ms to 40ms. The 690 can average lower frame delays, but still have more noticeable "stutter" because of this..


I think you have me mistaken for someone else. I've already stated that Titan could be worth it if you need a single card in a small enclosure or if you're using surround in which VRAM can potentially be an issue. Unfortunately up to 1600p (I use 2560x1600 myself), i'm afraid 2GB of VRAM is never, ever an issue.

Let's go back to the argument. You state a steady delay is better, let's see what legendary developer John Carmack of id software thinks from here: http://www.altdevblogaday.com/2013/02/22/latency-mitigation-strategies/
Quote:


> Human sensory systems can detect very small relative delays in parts of the visual or, especially, audio fields, *but when absolute delays are below approximately 20 milliseconds they are generally imperceptible.* Interactive 3D systems today typically have latencies that are several times that figure, but alternate configurations of the same hardware components can allow that target to be reached.
> 
> A discussion of the sources of latency throughout a system follows, along with techniques for reducing the latency in the processing done on the host system.


Here John Carmack basically states that 20ms or less doesn't matter. The fact of the matter is, that Titan is delivering fewer frames in that threshold than is the GTX 690 card - the 690 is averaging out to 10ms per frame latency while Titan is averaging 20ms or more. I would argue, that 20ms or more - which Titan seems to hang in that area a lot - gives the 690 a clear advantage in terms of microstutter. *Guess which card is delivering more sub 20ms frames? Not the Titan. The 690 is delivering more sub 20ms frames.*

You're linking me crossfire 7970 frametime charts that are completely meaningless in the current discussion. What in the world does that have to do with SLI versus single Titan? Nothing. Different brand, different card, I don't care about crossfire.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I think you have me mistaken for someone else. I've already stated that Titan could be worth it if you need a single card in a small enclosure or if you're using surround in which VRAM can potentially be an issue.


Ha, it's possible.. these last few days are blurring together and I just want my card to get here.


----------



## brettjv

Thread Cleaned.

And Xoleras, Murlocke is right ... the charts of the frametime percentiles actually are relatively meaningless in terms of showing ... well, anything really ... you really do need the frametime graphs like the ones he posted to have good, meaningful data with regards to both stutter and microstutter. You cannot look at those charts and say "the 680 SLI has less microstutter than Titan" ... those charts don't say that.

Also, EVERYONE ... name-calling will not be tolerated, and if people don't cease and desist, this thread is going to be shut down.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Might be tough to beat TSM with two Titans, at least right now.


For me it would be hubris to think that two bios unlocked titans couldn't catch me. I think when they get that bios to go over the tdp limit, that's when the real race begins.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Thread Cleaned.
> 
> And Xoleras, Murlocke is right ... the charts of the frametime percentiles actually are relatively meaningless in terms of showing ... well, anything really ... you really do need the frametime graphs like the ones he posted to have good, meaningful data with regards to both stutter and microstutter. You cannot look at those charts and say "the 680 SLI has less microstutter than Titan" ... those charts don't say that.
> 
> Also, EVERYONE ... name-calling will not be tolerated, and if people don't cease and desist, this thread is going to be shut down.


Amen!


----------



## Stay Puft

You guys are still having the frame times discussion?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Let's go back to the argument. You state a steady delay is better, let's see what legendary developer John Carmack of id software thinks from here: http://www.altdevblogaday.com/2013/02/22/latency-mitigation-strategies/
> Here John Carmack basically states that 20ms or less doesn't matter. The fact of the matter is, that Titan is delivering fewer frames in that threshold than is the GTX 690 card - the 690 is averaging out to 10ms per frame latency while Titan is averaging 20ms or more. I would argue, that 20ms or more - which Titan seems to hang in that area a lot - gives the 690 a clear advantage in terms of microstutter. *Guess which card is delivering more sub 20ms frames? Not the Titan. The 690 is delivering more sub 20ms frames.*
> 
> You're linking me crossfire 7970 frametime charts that are completely meaningless in the current discussion. What in the world does that have to do with SLI versus single Titan? Nothing. Different brand, different card, I don't care about crossfire.


Those frametimes were from a single 7970 and were completely relevant in trying to explain stutter.

If each frame is rendered at 30ms, you will not perceive a lag. this is generally Titan performance.

If each frame is being rendered at 20ms and but spikes to 45ms on occasion, you will notice that as lag/stutter. This is generally 690 performance.

It's the spikes that end us causing us to perceive stutter. Why you cannot grasp the concept is beyond me.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> You guys are still having the frame times discussion?


Frametime? What's that?


----------



## KnightVII

Here what I found. What I want to know how much fps in Crysis 3 with SLI GTX Titan, 3770k 3.5GHz.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> Here what I found. What I want to know how much fps in Crysis 3 with SLI GTX Titan, 3770k 3.5GHz.


Proof that Crysis 3 is there to sell more Nvidia GPU's lol

$2000 of GPU's and 66fps @ 1080p.............................christ lol

They can keep the Titan....


----------



## KnightVII

Here from this site.

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2013/test-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan/17/


----------



## PureBlackFire

lol you guys. that's just ONE of many games.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> You guys are still having the frame times discussion?


Being generally unpleasant/ridiculing towards others ... is frowned upon just as much as name-calling, and mods tolerance for misbehavior of any kind on this thread in particular is going to be very limited. Just a heads-up


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> lol you guys. that's just ONE of many games.


It might well be, but that's appalling by any stretch of the imagination. So if you want to play Crysis 3 @ playable FPS at 1600p you'll need 4-Way SLI Titans. OMG....


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> It might well be, but that's appalling by any stretch of the imagination. So if you want to play Crysis 3 @ playable FPS at 1600p you'll need 4-Way SLI Titans. OMG....


Or you could, like most normal people, lower 2 settings (shadows and AA) and have a playable game









Remember: Crysis 3 like all prior crysis games is scalable for future devices. What this means is that you can't simply use ultra settings across the board - but if you lower 1-2 settings here and there you will have a game that looks nearly exactly the same with 98% of the detail with much better framerates. Crysis 1 was similar at release - you couldn't max it, but the max settings didn't look wildly different than it did with 2-3 settings turned down.

Shadows and AA have by far the biggest performance impact in Crysis 3. You can switch from 4X MSAA to FXAA and gain something ridiculous like 40 frames per second.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Thread Cleaned.
> 
> And Xoleras, Murlocke is right ... the charts of the frametime percentiles actually are relatively meaningless in terms of showing ... well, anything really ... you really do need the frametime graphs like the ones he posted to have good, meaningful data with regards to both stutter and microstutter. You cannot look at those charts and say "the 680 SLI has less microstutter than Titan" ... those charts don't say that.


^this

the difference between neighboring frame times is what matters... not the mean value

so you need to look at the all the frame times in sequence


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Or you could, like most normal people, lower 2 settings (shadows and AA) and have a playable game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember: Crysis 3 like all prior crysis games is scalable for future devices. What this means is that you can't simply use ultra settings across the board - but if you lower 1-2 settings here and there you will have a game that looks nearly exactly the same with 98% of the detail with much better framerates. Crysis 1 was similar at release - you couldn't max it, but the max settings didn't look wildly different than it did with 2-3 settings turned down.
> 
> Shadows and AA have by far the biggest performance impact in Crysis 3. You can switch from 4X MSAA to FXAA and gain something ridiculous like 40 frames per second.


You don't buy $1000 GPU's to lower details.

Crysis 1 was a different animal, that was a serious leap forward. Crysis 3 still looks the horrible ported mess that Crysis 2 was...


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> You don't buy $1000 GPU's to lower details.


Only issue is, there is no 1000$ GPU that can max details in crysis 3. So unless you want to go up to 2000$, well, then....


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Only issue is, there is no 1000$ GPU that can max details in crysis 3. So unless you want to go up to 2000$, well, then....


With it's enormous frame buffer and immense SP it damn well should for $1000 a pop.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> You guys are still having the frame times discussion?


Expect this debate to ever end. It's spreading all over the internet on all tech forums right now, and it's the same thing. People trying to explain what it is, and then some people not understanding how to correctly measure it/look for it.

I'll just say:
If you don't believe in it then get whatever card you want, if you do then get the Titan. Neither choices are terrible and the main thing is the person is happy with their purchase.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Proof that Crysis 3 is there to sell more Nvidia GPU's lol
> 
> $2000 of GPU's and 66fps @ 1080p.............................christ lol
> 
> They can keep the Titan....


Wait 4-5 months for driver improvements and game updates. If 2x Titans can't get *much* more than 66FPS @ 1080p in Crysis 3 then I will be very surprised. My 680 has came a long way since initial launch drivers, and according to the driver's changelogs 680s in SLI have came an even longer way.

Also, I remember Crysis 1 being roughly the same. I spent $1200 on GPUs and still couldn't max it on launch day. Not even close, was like 20FPS average. Averaging 50s with $1000 doesn't seem so bad in comparison.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> It might well be, but that's appalling by any stretch of the imagination. So if you want to play Crysis 3 @ playable FPS at 1600p you'll need 4-Way SLI Titans. OMG....


 Nah, one will do, 2 is better!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Being generally unpleasant/ridiculing towards others ... is frowned upon just as much as name-calling, and mods tolerance for misbehavior of any kind on this thread in particular is going to be very limited. Just a heads-up


Wasn't trying to be unpleasant or trying to ridicule at all. I was laughing because it was going on last night and still continuing this afternoon.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> Here what I found. What I want to know how much fps in Crysis 3 with SLI GTX Titan, 3770k 3.5GHz.


Can you post quad 690, 680, and 7970 numbers. It may have to do with the game and not the gpu.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> You don't buy $1000 GPU's to lower details.
> 
> 
> 
> Only issue is, there is no 1000$ GPU that can max details in crysis 3. So unless you want to go up to 2000$, well, then....
Click to expand...

changing your tune now that you have been proven incorrect I see.
here's a hint, just let it go.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Nah, one will do, 2 is better!


If you consider 39FPS playable for an FPS shooter, i sure don't. We are not even looking at surround resolutions either, this game is the same pile of crap it was in it's second incarnation.

Crytek themselves stated this was going to bring your PC to it's knees, and then came along the Titan. Coincidence? Not at all....

One word: Marketing.

Crysis 3 is nowhere near the leap forward that Crysis 1 was for it's time, it's a spruced up and repackaged Crysis 2. Nothing more...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> If you consider 39FPS playable for an FPS shooter, i sure don't. We are not even looking at surround resolutions either, this game is the same pile of crap it was in it's second incarnation.
> 
> Crytek themselves stated this was going to bring your PC to it's knees, and then came along the Titan. Coincidence? Not at all....
> 
> One word: Marketing.


You said that it took FOUR, this is proof that it only need 2 GPU's max, you know, like the 2GB 690!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> If you consider 39FPS playable for an FPS shooter, i sure don't. We are not even looking at surround resolutions either, this game is the same pile of crap it was in it's second incarnation.
> 
> Crytek themselves stated this was going to bring your PC to it's knees, and then came along the Titan. Coincidence? Not at all....
> 
> One word: Marketing.


Mhil, I remember talking with you a bunch when Crysis 1 was released and comparing our scores with our 8800s. We spent well over $1000 and were average 20s on max in DX10.

I think new technology may have spoiled you and you have forgot how it was back then. Considering the graphics of Crysis 3 it's not nearly as bad or expensive to max it. At least we CAN max it at decent frame rates. Crysis 1 wouldn't max on ANY hardware, even with an unlimited budget, when it first came out. I think the absolute best builds were not even averaging 30FPS. It took me 3 builds, over about 2 1/2 years, to start seeing 60s in the game.


----------



## guinner16

I dont consider the low FPS in Crysis 3 as a knock on any of the gpu's listed. Instead I think it is a knock on Crtek for not making a game that can be optimized with todays gpu's. Even the best gpu's. I would be bet no single gpu in the next 2 years will be able to optimaize that game at well over 60+ fps at a high res. If that is the case I blame the game and not a single one of those gpu's.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> changing your tune now that you have been proven incorrect I see.
> here's a hint, just let it go.


You wrote the above after I made the statement , that crysis 3 cannot be maxed out on a 1000$ GPU. I just have no idea what this is about - I literally have no idea what you're talking about in the context of Crysis 3. No idea, at all. If you want to be rude and condescending with your suggestion "proven incorrect" just come out and say what you really want to say.

*I never suggested that crysis 3 can be maxed out on a 1000$ GPU. So please do tell me why you're being rude and condescending.*

If you're having hurt feelings from the frametime debate, well, the only ones who suggested anything different were those who are trying to self justify their ridiculously high purchase price after the fact. Whatever makes you feel better - The 690 does deliver more frames at sub 20ms than does the Titan.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> ^this
> 
> the difference between neighboring frame times is what matters... not the mean value
> 
> so you need to look at the all the frame times in sequence


Actually, now that I think about it ... in the event that there's a large gap of the values between 50% and the 90%+ values, it does somewhat imply that microstutter may be an issue ... the overall length of the collection of lines mostly just speaks to the average FPS. Shorter lines overall just means better performance. The 50% line being much shorter than the 99% should make one suspicious that they should investigate the detailed frametime graph and see what's actually happening. That's about the extent of those graphs usefulness though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I literally have no idea what you're talking about in the context of Crysis 3. No idea, at all. If you want to be rude and condescending with your suggestion "proven incorrect" just come and say what you really want to say.
> 
> *I never suggested that crysis 3 can be maxed out on a 1000$ GPU. So please do tell me why you're being rude and condescending.*
> 
> If you're having hurt feelings from the frametime debate, well, the only ones who suggested anything different were those who are trying to self justify their ridiculously high purchase after the fact. The 690 does deliver more frames at sub 20ms than does the Titan, period. Apparently some find that offensive, but whatever.


"More frames at <20ms" in and of itself really just implies better avg performance though. In order for a raw number like '20ms' to have meaning in the context of microstutter (which I assume is the context, correct?), it would need to be something like 'more frames with a <20ms variance from the mean frametime'. Maybe that's you meant and I just didn't see that this is the context, but ... given how fast this thread moves, probably a good idea to re-iterate points that are a little ways back









+++++++++++++++++++++

Also, what's with all the Crysis 2 hate? I think it's a great game ... it's hella long, it's full of epic set-piece battles, and it keeps your GPU nicely pegged at 90%+ usage at nearly all times (pretty much everywhere aside from latter part of the FDR freeway level), and out of the box (+ dx11/high res) it looks friggin awesome ... way better than Crysis does unless you mod the heck out of it.

Part of the reason that Crysis was so hard to max at anywhere near 60fps was that it's a HUGE CPU hog, and uses only 2 threads (and only one of them 'well'). I don't know that CPU's even NOW have gotten to the point where one of them can push 60fps at *all* times in that game









With C2 they figured out how to make it look awesome with the current available CPU technology.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Mhil, I remember talking with you a bunch when Crysis 1 was released and comparing our scores with our 8800s. We spent well over $1000 and were average 20s on max in DX10.
> 
> I think new technology may have spoiled you and you have forgot how it was back then. Considering the graphics of Crysis 3 it's not nearly as bad or expensive to max it. At least we CAN max it at decent frame rates. Crysis 1 wouldn't max on ANY hardware, even with an unlimited budget, when it first came out. I think the absolute best builds were not even averaging 30FPS. It took me 3 builds, over about 2 1/2 years, to start seeing 60s in the game.


True, but Crysis 1 was different like i said. I ran 4-Way then too..... (it was somewhat playable)

Crysis 3 isn't evolution though, it's purely there to milk the consumer for wanting more GPU performance than is logical. I told you before Crytek have Nvidia in their back pocket.


----------



## carlhil2

Mhill2029, you said - "If you consider 39FPS playable for an FPS shooter, i sure don't" So, i take it that you won't be playing that game with your 7970?


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Mhill2029, you said - "If you consider 39FPS playable for an FPS shooter, i sure don't" So, i take it that you won't be playing that game with your 7970?


My 7970 is a temp GPU since i sold 4-Way GTX680's. I'm waiting for the 700 series most likely....

It was also bought during the whole 7970 vs 680 debate and i chose to test it out for myself. And the 7970 was the better card....


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> A) *They are all below the 20ms threshold, meaning imperceptible to the human eye (John Carmack had a blog discussing latency, and specifically stated that 25ms or less is non detectable.* I will link if you want..


Wait a sec. So if anything below 25ms is imperceptible to the human eye, wouldn't that mean anything more than 40FPS is pointless? 25ms = 40FPS, so there would be no point in rendering frames any faster than that, since you wouldn't tell the difference anyway? Why do I think this is Carmack justifying crappy frame rates on consoles?


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> My 7970 is a temp GPU since i sold 4-Way GTX680's. I'm waiting for the 700 series most likely....


But Nvidia won't release any 700 series soon or will they? not while they need to sell all those Titan first and AMD doesn't seems to be hurry to launch next gen.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> My 7970 is a temp GPU since i sold 4-Way GTX680's. I'm waiting for the 700 series most likely....


Oh, ok, i would have done the same but, i had $1000.00 burning a hole in my pocket, so, i bought the TITAN, it's almost the same as my GTX 580 SLI, without all of the drama!


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> But Nvidia won't release any 700 series soon or will they? not while they need to sell all those Titan first and AMD doesn't seems to be hurry to launch next gen.


700 series is like 2 months away. Hence why i'm surprised with all this Titan eagerness.....

Usually i'd be all over the Titan like a rash and going 4-Way with those, but with a Kepler refresh so soon i think it's wiser to wait a bit.


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> But Nvidia won't release any 700 series soon or will they? not while they need to sell all those Titan first and AMD doesn't seems to be hurry to launch next gen.


nvidia have a problem, if the 680 is average 40 percent less performance than a titan the 700's have to be 20 percent faster than a 600 which means its plausible to oc a 700 in to titan range...

thats a problem.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Wait a sec. So if anything below 25ms is imperceptible to the human eye, wouldn't that mean anything more than 40FPS is pointless? 25ms = 40FPS, so there would be no point in rendering frames any faster than that, since you wouldn't tell the difference anyway? Why do I think this is Carmack justifying crappy frame rates on consoles?


Wait. Did you seriously just do that? First of all, if you're suggesting that 25ms = 40 fps, you're telling everyone that Titan is not capable of more than 40 fps because it, ironically enough, renders at around 25-30ms frame latency.

Look at the terms again. MS and FPS. You're doing it wrong.

The proper apples to apples comparison is Milliframes per millisecond. You can't split frames per *SECOND* in the terms of milliseconds. Divide frames into 1000 milliframes per 1000 millisecond = 1 frame per 1 second. What you're doing is 1 millisecond per 1 frame, which is clearly off. *Now if you want to talk milliframes per millisecond*, then you might have something worth discussing. Currently your terms don't equate to each other.

Your math and terms are not correct, 25ms does not == 40 fps. That's completely ridiculous and would indicate that ever our best GPUs can only do 40 fps. I'd have to laugh if that were the case - just change your terms and change your equation. And no, John Carmack was discussing the strengths of the PS4 and latency of current VR hardware. It had nothing to do with consoles. Maybe you should read the blog I linked.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> 700 series is like 2 months away. Hence why i'm surprised with all this Titan eagerness.....


You know this for sure? dag, i may wait! nah, just kidding, the TITAN will be the top single-core GPU for about 18 months, then, i'll just add another!


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> You know this for sure? dag, i may wait!


I think it was mentioned as April/June timeframe.

People also need to remember GK110 was the earliest part of the Kepler architecture, who knows what's been done since then....


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> nvidia have a problem, if the 680 is average 40 percent less performance than a titan the 700's have to be 20 percent faster than a 600 which means its plausible to oc a 700 in to titan range...
> 
> thats a problem.


i should amend this...unless the 700 series is 700 dollars.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Wait. Did you seriously just do that? First of all, if you're suggesting that 25ms = 40 fps, you're telling everyone that Titan is not capable of more than 40 fps because it, ironically enough, renders at around 25-30ms frame latency.
> 
> Look at the terms again. MS and FPS. You're doing it wrong.
> 
> The proper apples to apples comparison is Milliframes per millisecond. You can't split frames per *SECOND* in the terms of milliseconds. Divide frames into 1000 milliframes per 1000 millisecond = 1 frame per 1 second. What you're doing is 1 millisecond per 1 frame, which is clearly off.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how you equate 25ms to 40 fps, because you cannot equate a frames per "second" in the terms of millisecond. *Now if you want to talk milliframes per millisecond*, then you might have something worth discussing. Currently your terms don't equate to each other.
> 
> Your math is completely off, apparently. And no, John Carmack was discussing the strengths of the PS4 and latency of current VR hardware. It had nothing to do with consoles. Maybe you should read the blog I linked.


If you take 25ms to render each frame, then you are going to display 40 new frames in a second, right? If I have Vsync on a 60Hz then I am going to show 60 FPS, and each frame is going to be on screen for 16.7ms. So how can they not be equated?


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> If you take 25ms to render each frame, then you are going to display 40 new frames in a second, right?


I just explained this to you. Your comparison is one term with milliseconds to another term with seconds. You're doing it wrong. Your equation and math are completely incorrect.

The correct way to state that, is that within a 25ms frame latency that *40 milliframes per millisecond* can be displayed, which is up to 4000 frames per second.

Just look at your terms 25ms, 40fps. Left side is mililseconds, right side is seconds. Both your math and equation are wrong. 25ms = 4000fps. Or 25ms = 40millifps. Common sense dictates that 40 fps being equal to 25ms is impossible - the best GPUs render at roughly 25ms frametime latency. So if 25ms = 40 fps, that means graphics hardware is limited to 40 fps. That is not the case.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I just explained this to you. You're comparison one term with milliseconds to another term with seconds. You're doing it wrong. Your equation and math are completely incorrect.
> 
> The correct way to state that, is that within a 25ms frame latency that *40 milliframes per millisecond* can be displayed, which is up to 4000 frames per second.
> 
> Just look at your terms 25ms, 40fps. Left side is mililseconds, right side is seconds. Both your math and equation are wrong.


40 * 25 = 1000. So if I render 40 frames that each take 25ms to render, that total time is 1 second. Which is 40 frames in one second, or 40 FPS. A millisecond is one thousandth of a second, not one millionth of a second.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> 40 * 25 = 1000. So if I render 40 frames that each take 25ms to render, that total time is 1 second. Which is 40 frames in one second, or 40 FPS.


You're still comparing unlike terms. Seconds and milliseconds. You didn't fix your equation. Your math is completely wrong and like I said, what you're saying is that graphics hardware is limited to 40 fps. I don't think so.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> 40 * 25 = 1000. So if I render 40 frames that each take 25ms to render, that total time is 1 second. Which is 40 frames in one second, or 40 FPS.


Quote:


> You're still comparing unlike terms. Seconds and milliseconds. You didn't fix your equation. Your math is completely wrong and like I said, what you're saying is that graphics hardware is limited to 40 fps. I don't think so.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> 40 * 25 = 1000. So if I render 40 frames that each take 25ms to render, that total time is 1 second. Which is 40 frames in one second, or 40 FPS. A millisecond is one thousandth of a second, not one millionth of a second.


Forceman is 100% right Xoleras, and he's NOT saying what you're saying he's saying.

A single number like '20ms' has no meaning in the context of microstutter UNLESS you're saying that's the standard deviation from the mean frametime. And even then, you ALSO need to know what the mean IS, in order to assess the 'scale' of that 20ms value.

And dude, you really need to tone down the rhetoric a bit ... keep it cool, brother


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> 700 series is like 2 months away. Hence why i'm surprised with all this Titan eagerness.....
> 
> Usually i'd be all over the Titan like a rash and going 4-Way with those, but with a Kepler refresh so soon i think it's wiser to wait a bit.


And you're saying that because ?
Was there any leak about it , seeing as AMD wil not release any new GPU's till end of 2013 i see no reason for Nvidia to go out with 7xx series , they can take their sweet time sell out current gen and rlease 7xx when they need it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> You're still comparing unlike terms. Seconds and milliseconds. You didn't fix your equation. Your math is completely wrong and like I said, what you're saying is that graphics hardware is limited to 40 fps. I don't think so.


Dude I admire your patience .......


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> You're still comparing unlike terms. Seconds and milliseconds. You didn't fix your equation. Your math is completely wrong and like I said, what you're saying is that graphics hardware is limited to 40 fps. I don't think so.


No one said it had to take 25ms to render a frame, it can easily be done quicker than that, so there is no limiting hardware to 40 FPS.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> *milliframes per millisecond*


LOL WAT


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Forceman is 100% right Xoleras, and he's NOT saying what you're saying he's saying.
> 
> And dude, you really need to tone down the rhetoric


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Forceman is 100% right Xoleras. And dude, you really need to tone down the rhetoric


So you're saying that current graphics hardware, since it renders at 25ms on average is limited to 40 frames per second? You want him to be right. That's why you're agreeing with him, you really deep down want him to be right. I'm sorry, but he isn't right no matter how much you want him to be. You really want Titan to have less frame latency than the 690 IMO.

Sorry that's just not how it works. Because you want him to be right, proclaiming it so doesn't suddenly change the fact that unlike terms are the basis of his equation.

His equation has unlike terms (s and ms) on both sides so it is impossible for it to be correct. Furthermore, you're suggesting that current graphics hardware is limited to 40 fps. You and I both know that is completely ludicrous.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> So you're saying that current graphics hardware, since it renders at 25ms on average is limited to 40 frames per second? You want him to be right. That's why you're agreeing with him, you really deep down want him to be right. I'm sorry, but he isn't right no matter how much you want him to be. You really want Titan to have less frame latency than the 690 IMO.
> 
> Sorry that's just not how it works. Because you want him to be right, proclaiming it so doesn't suddenly change the fact that unlike terms are the basis of his equation.
> 
> But you know, i'm sorry that's just not possible. His equation has unlike terms (s and ms) on both sides so it is impossible for it to be correct. Furthermore, you're suggesting that current graphics hardware is limited to 40 fps. You and I both know that is completely ludicrous.


I'm starting to doubt your math skills and grasp of this subject. Look at this chart:



Plenty of rendering under 25ms there.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> And you're saying that because ?
> Was there any leak about it , seeing as AMD wil not release any new GPU's till end of 2013 i see no reason for Nvidia to go out with 7xx series , they can take their sweet time sell out current gen and rlease 7xx when they need it.
> Dude I admire your patience .......


Quote:


> While everything is more or less clear about Nvidia's new flagship graphics solution powered by GK110, or at least a version of GK110, not everything is so obvious about other members of the so-called Kepler refresh family of products. For example, it is unclear whether the company intends to increase the number of stream processors inside such chips as GK114, GK116 or GK117.
> 
> Nvidia did not comment on the news-story.


Now lets take ourselves back to Fermi, and the GTX480. The Fermi refresh (aka GTX500 series) involved increase clockspeeds and more cuda cores and not to mention vastly improved thermals and power efficiency. I have a feeling this is going to happen again....


----------



## xoleras

I'll break it down for you. Here's what Forceman said:

40 * 25 = 1000

First of all, multiplying these two terms doesn't correct your completely inaccurate equation.

The 40 figure on the left is in terms of seconds. You can't multiply it by 25 and pretend that it's correct, it starts out like this:

40 fps = 25

*Why are you multipying 25 and 40? You need to correct the terms first. Basic math, basic math. Before you DO ANYTHING CORRECT THE TERMS.*

4000 fpms = 25ms

There you go. Equation fixed.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I'm starting to doubt your math skills and grasp of this subject. Look at this chart:
> 
> Plenty of rendering under 25ms there.


I'm just saying, correctly, that you did not fix the terms of your equation. The original statement was 25ms = 40 fps. This is incorrect due to unlike terms on opposite sides.

As you learned in basic math, before you do anything - fix the terms first. Now fix the terms by changing 40 fps to 4000 fpms. There you go.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> So you're saying that current graphics hardware, since it renders at 25ms on average is limited to 40 frames per second? You want him to be right. That's why you're agreeing with him, you really deep down want him to be right. I'm sorry, but he isn't right no matter how much you want him to be. You really want Titan to have less frame latency than the 690 IMO.
> 
> Sorry that's just not how it works. Because you want him to be right, proclaiming it so doesn't suddenly change the fact that unlike terms are the basis of his equation.
> 
> His equation has unlike terms (s and ms) on both sides so it is impossible for it to be correct. Furthermore, you're suggesting that current graphics hardware is limited to 40 fps. You and I both know that is completely ludicrous.


No dude, I don't care WHO is right. I care WHAT is right. And I don't know WHERE the hell you're getting this idea that we're saying there's any such 'limit' ... whoever said that here?

The fact is, Forceman's math is RIGHT, dude. 25ms per frame = 40fps. 1 second = 1000 milliseconds. 1000/40 = 25. That is the correct equation/calculation.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I'll break it down for you. Here's what Forceman said:
> 
> 40 * 25 = 1000
> 
> First of all, multiplying these two terms doesn't correct your completely inaccurate equation.
> 
> The 40 figure on the left is in terms of seconds. You can't multiply it by 25 and pretend that it's correct, it starts out like this:
> 
> 40 fps = 25
> 
> *Why are you multipying 25 and 40? You need to correct the terms first. Basic math, basic math. Before you DO ANYTHING CORRECT THE TERMS.*
> 
> 4000 fpms = 25ms
> 
> There you go. Equation fixed.


Can we agree that there are 1000 milliseconds in one second? How about that 40 * 25 = 1000?

How long does it take to show 40 frames if each frame is on screen for 25 milliseconds? That would be 40 * 25ms, right? And since 40 * 25 = 1000 that would mean it takes 1000ms to display our 40 frames. 1000ms is 1 second, so we showed 40 frames in one second, which is often shortened to 40 fps. It works the same way in reverse, you just divide instead.

FPS is Frames Per Second, which is how many frames can be displayed in one second. Take one second and divide by the number of frames, and you get the time it was displayed in _milliseconds_. As for your term of FPMS or frames per millisecond, you are implying that you would be displaying more than 1 frame each millisecond, which would be very impressive indeed.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> No dude, I don't care WHO is right. I care WHAT is right. And I don't know WHERE the hell you're getting this idea that we're saying there's any such 'limit' ... whoever said that here?
> 
> The fact is, Forceman's math is RIGHT, dude. 20ms per frame = 40fps. 1 millisecond is 1/1000 of a second. 1000/40 = 20. The math is right. Period. End of story.


Let's ignore the fact that you, like him, did not fix the terms of the equation to be equal on both sides.

What you're stating is ridiculous because it would indicate that current graphics hardware is limited to 40 fps - because most single GPUs render at 25ms latency or more.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Let's ignore the fact that you, like him, did not fix the terms of the equation to be equal on both sides.
> 
> What you're stating is prosperous because it would indicate that current graphics hardware is limited to 40 fps. The mere thought of that is laughable at best.


Why do you insist on believing that nothing can render faster than 25ms? Nobody said that, and I showed you a graph that showed render times in the teens. I can show plenty more that show render times in the single digits.


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> You don't buy $1000 GPU's to lower details.
> 
> Crysis 1 was a different animal, that was a serious leap forward. Crysis 3 still looks the horrible ported mess that Crysis 2 was...


^this^


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Do you realiz that driver versions will also benefit all Kepler cards? It is the same arquitecture after all. So saying wait for drivers is like huh really?

So if titan benefit with a driver 690/680 and all other lil cousins will too. The gap will be the same no matter what. Unless nvidia sabotage their own gpus that of course lol. It can happen.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Can we agree that there are 1000 milliseconds in one second? How about that 40 * 25 = 1000?
> 
> How long does it take to show 40 frames if each frame is on screen for 25 milliseconds? That would be 40 * 25ms, right? And since 40 * 25 = 1000 that would mean it takes 1000ms to display our 40 frames. 1000ms is 1 second, so we showed 40 frames in one second, which is often shortened to 40 fps. It works the same way in reverse, you just divide instead.
> 
> FPS is Frames Per Second, which is how many frames can be displayed in one second. Take one second and divide by the number of frames, and you get the time it was displayed in _milliseconds_. As for your term of FPMS or frames per millisecond, you are implying that you would be displaying more than 1 frame each millisecond, which would be very impressive indeed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Let's ignore the fact that you, like him, did not fix the terms of the equation to be equal on both sides.
> 
> What you're stating is ridiculous because it would indicate that current graphics hardware is limited to 40 fps - because most single GPUs render at 25ms latency or more.


There it is. Forceman has laid it out to you in the simplest of terms. His terms are correct, his explanation perfect/logical/mathematically correct.

Nobody ever said that no GPU can render at <25ms and nobody ever said GPU's are limited to 40fps. I dunno WHERE that idea came from, but it wasn't from he or I, I know that









I'm not sure what you even mean by 25ms 'latency'. We're talking frametimes here, time to render each frame. I dunno how one would even calculate 25ms 'latency', unless that's something like the standard deviation from the mean time-to-render for each frame. And again, for this number to have 'meaning', you'd also need to know what the mean IS, so that you could understand the 'scale' of the 25ms standard deviation.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Now lets take ourselves back to Fermi, and the GTX480. The Fermi refresh (aka GTX500 series) involved increase clockspeeds and more cuda cores and not to mention vastly improved thermals and power efficiency. I have a feeling this is going to happen again....


Do you promise to come back at the end of June so I can ask you where the 7xx is? 7970ghz and 680 mostly trade blows now depending on the game, both are selling incredibly well. Both will likely sell even better now that Titan is released and people realize the best game in town for 500$ is a 680/7970ghz. I'm even giving you until the end of June when I believe you started with two months. Two months is way too short a window. The only answer from AMD this year is a reference 7990 which will likely be good enough for them to say they have the world's fastest graphics card. I don't believe there will be a new flagship (780/8970) from either company this year.

It will be interesting to see who's right in the end.

I have one titan ordered from the egg and am on the lookout for a second. The 3x titan 2560x1600 numbers are pushing me towards a third but I'm trying to be strong.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> 700 series is like 2 months away. Hence why i'm surprised with all this Titan eagerness.....
> 
> Usually i'd be all over the Titan like a rash and going 4-Way with those, but with a Kepler refresh so soon i think it's wiser to wait a bit.


It because you will never be able to surpass a Titan config on a 700 config, assuming unlimited budget. The 700 series will likely only be 15%-20% faster than the 680s which is not very impressive because that's not much faster than a 7970 GHz. The 700 series, on the other hand, will give much better price/performance ratio. 4 780s will destroy 2 Titans for the same price most likely, however not everyone wants to have 4 780s in their system.

As I stated earlier in the thread, and others also agreed. If the 700 series is faster than Titan we are giving our computers away for free. lol. Totally different market targets, for totally different budgets. Titan is going to be the best single GPU on the market for quite some time, and just like the 8800 Ultra, you are going to have to get a crappy price/performance ratio to get the best single GPU.

(By the way, I remember you buying a few 8800 Ultras which were far worse value than Titans. $350 more than a 8800GGTX for ~10% performance. Am I thinking of someone else?)


----------



## jomama22

Can we get back to arguing about value?

At least then we can all be right


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> I'm not sure what you even mean by 25ms 'latency'. We're talking frametimes here, time to render each frame. I dunno how one would even calculate 25ms 'latency', unless that's something like the standard deviation from the mean time-to-render for each frame. And again, for this number to have 'meaning', you'd also need to know what the mean IS, so that you could understand the 'scale' of the 25ms standard deviation.


Let it go. His understanding of how microstutter occurs is wrong. He thinks because the 690 produces frames faster that microstutter doesn't happen. He doesn't grasp the concept that microstutter is ocurring when we see the large spikes when one frame is under 20ms and the next is 45ms and then back to 20ms after that. It's been explained to him over and over again.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Do you realiz that driver versions will also benefit all Kepler cards? It is the same arquitecture after all. So saying wait for drivers is like huh really?
> 
> So if titan benefit with a driver 690/680 and all other lil cousins will too. The gap will be the same no matter what. Unless nvidia sabotage their own gpus that of course lol. It can happen.


I would not doubt Nvidia doing that very thing if it meant they sold more $1000 gpu's.

Does anyone even realize what kind of market trend is being set? The Titan is the true successor to the GTX580 and now requires a $1k entry fee instead of $500 like it has been in the past.

~40% increase over the GTX 680 does not warrant a ~100% markup. By my calculations, the Titan is about $300 overpriced. IMHO


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Nice! Limit 1/customer.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/GeForce-384-bit-Express-Support-GTXTITAN-6GD5/dp/B00BJ7AJ7C/ Amazon has a pre-order for the Asus up, with no obvious quantity limit posted.


Amazon's current limit is 2/person.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> By my calculations, the Titan is about $300 overpriced. IMHO


Weird nobody has said Titan was overpriced in 205 pages! Thanks for your completely original contribution to the thread.

(aka: Yay we're back on the value argument!)


----------



## 2010rig

I've skipped the last few pages, there was too much bickering going on, will get caught up...

This post isn't directed at anyone in particular, *just my thoughts on Titan in general from my perspective.*

Titan > 690 > 7990 > 7970 > 680.

Single GPU > SLI, 690's lack of compute, based on mid-range GPU's, and lack of VRAM, *makes Titan the winner from my POV.*

Titan is the fastest single GPU, and a compute beast combined, and to the right person it's well worth the $1000 and beyond.







Not only that, but if you're a 690 owner, your upgrade path is a 2nd 690. 2 Titans > 2 690's, you can always add a 3rd, even 4th Titan...

With that out of the way, NVIDIA has effectively *DOUBLED* their prices in one *Generation*. Forget the x80 naming scheme, but let's focus on Gx104, and Gx110.

GF104 $250, GF110 $500.

GK104 $500, GK110 $1000.

The dual GPU even went up by 50% as well. 590 $749, 690 $1000.

NVIDIA never wanted the 590 at $749 but it HAD to be that way due to its performance and limitations.

From a gaming perspective compare Titan to the 580.



Look again, and compare it to the 590, which has *2 GF110 GPU's*.

If you look at Titan beyond a gaming perspective, NVIDIA's marketing wants everyone to know that they're inside the world's fastest Super Computer, hence the name Titan, which provides unprecedented compute compared to GF110 for example. I can't remember a non-Quadro / Tesla card that came with 1/3 FP32, AND 896 DP cores.







From this perspective Titan is in a league of its own.

With that said, I'm wondering where NVIDIA will draw the line for GM110's Titan replacement. Will it remain at $1000, or will it be $1500?

GM110 will be bringing a larger performance gap over GK110.



GM110's Titan replacement WILL be at LEAST 50% faster, that's a given, but will it once again cost $1000?

I predict that we will see a GK110 variant with *crippled* compute, 3 GB RAM for $749 and a K20 variant with 2.5 GB RAM for $599.

*Maxwell will release 2nd half 2014.*

I wasn't considering a Titan, but the more I think about it, the more it makes sense RIGHT NOW.

It's a huge upgrade for me from my 470, and I will actually put that compute to good use. I do more work related stuff than I do gaming. The 680 never interested me because of its lack of compute, if my prediction is correct, there won't be another compute / gaming card like Titan for quite some time.

I'm not in a hurry, as I have other priorities right now, but if I do grab one it'd be in a couple months, I want to wait and see how things pan out. I don't foresee supply shortages over the long haul.

You gotta pay to play, and this is the price of admission right now.

Agree or disagree with what is said above, let's discuss, not flame.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Snagged a EVGA off Newegg. They kept voiding my orders on a different account for another one ROFL. Dang same shipping address. I need to get a PO Box or something haha.


Friends, family, etc. There are plenty of other ways to go about it.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Weird nobody has said Titan was overpriced in 205 pages! Thanks for your completely original contribution to the thread.
> 
> (aka: Yay we're back on the value argument!)


I just caught up on the thread, thanks for being an a$$.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Let it go. His understanding of how microstutter occurs is wrong. He thinks because the 690 produces frames faster that microstutter doesn't happen. He doesn't grasp the concept that microstutter is ocurring when we see the large spikes when one frame is under 20ms and the next is 45ms and then back to 20ms after that. It's been explained to him over and over again.


That actually doesn't happen the way you state. First, every game has different frametime latencies. Secondly, under 20ms is imperceptible as stated by legendary developer John Carmack of id software. So if 690 is producing 99% of frames below 20ms, it has less microstutter than the Titan if it is producing only 80% of frames below 20ms. It's not hard to figure out - sub 20ms frames are considered "smooth", and Titan produces less smooth frames than does the GTX 690.

Of those which were tested, most of them consistently shown frame times under 20 ms and never spiking above that. Conversely, most of the Titan frametime charts consistently showed Titan having fewer frames within the 20ms threshold.

I'll be happy to include at least 15 charts proving this point, if you ask.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> There it is. Forceman has laid it out to you in the simplest of terms. His terms are correct, his explanation perfect/logical/mathematically correct.
> 
> Nobody ever said that no GPU can render at <25ms and nobody ever said GPU's are limited to 40fps. I dunno WHERE that idea came from, but it wasn't from he or I, I know that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you even mean by 25ms 'latency'. We're talking frametimes here, time to render each frame. I dunno how one would even calculate 25ms 'latency', unless that's something like the standard deviation from the mean time-to-render for each frame. And again, for this number to have 'meaning', you'd also need to know what the mean IS, so that you could understand the 'scale' of the 25ms standard deviation.


I admire your persistence to attempt to educate Xoleras, I unfortunately believe you, forceman and others are continuing to beat the dying horse, who doesn't want to know he's dying. He simply does not understand what he is talking about, and is trying to use his misunderstanding as a base to argue. This really is not helping the OCN community since he does not know what he is talking about, but he is polluting this thread with inaccurate garbage posts.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I would not doubt Nvidia doing that very thing if it meant they sold more $1000 gpu's.
> 
> Does anyone even realize what kind of market trend is being set? The Titan is the true successor to the GTX580 and now requires a $1k entry fee instead of $500 like it has been in the past.
> 
> ~40% increase over the GTX 680 does not warrant a ~100% markup. By my calculations, the Titan is about $300 overpriced. IMHO


Stop thinking each generation will have gains like it did 5 years ago. You will just be disappointed. Technology progression is slowing down, barriers are being hit. Expect $500 cards to have 15-20% gains each year, just like the 580 to 680 did. This card is designed for people who want to pay a premium for a little bit more performance and is not for everyone. Anyone who buys the card knows they are getting screwed in price/performance, and as someone else stated earlier, it's the same with Dyson vacuums.. yet people still buy them.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I admire your persistence to attempt to educate Xoleras, I unfortunately believe you, forceman and others are continuing to beat the dying horse, who doesn't want to know he's dying. He simply does not understand what he is talking about, and is trying to use his misunderstanding as a base to argue. This really is not helping the OCN community since he does not know what he is talking about, but he is polluting this thread with inaccurate garbage posts.


Thinly veiled attempt at being rude and hostile, nice.. I was never rude at any point in proving my points. The data shows that Titan delivers less sub 20ms frames than the GTX 690, i've pointed this out many times and apparently some are offended by it. It's a valid topic of discussion, i'm sorry you feel otherwise. Clearly this is something that should be scrutinized since GTX 690 is 15-20% faster than the Titan at single monitor resolutions, so the question then becomes is a microstutter a valid part of the equation? It appears the answer to that question is no.

You can be hostile and rude all you want, it's a valid point. The data shows more sub 20 ms frames on the 690, so I brought it up as a debating point. Sorry that upsets you.

I've already explained everything numerous times, you're basically choosing to ignore it. Whatever makes you feel better, though.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Thinly veiled attempt at being rude and hostile, nice.. I was never rude at any point in proving my points. The data shows that Titan delivers less sub 20ms frames than the GTX 690, i've pointed this out many times and apparently some are offended by it. It's a valid topic of discussion, i'm sorry you feel otherwise.
> 
> I've already explained everything numerous times, you're basically choosing to ignore it. Whatever makes you feel better, though.


I thank you for keeping rudeness out of the debate, but the problem is you never proved your point. You just proved you don't understand what's going on. People hear you, then try to explain to you why your logic is not correct and why it doesn't work that way.. then you either ignore them or don't understand what they are trying to say.

I really suggest just going your own way on this one, if you truely believe what you are saying then just keep believing it and let it go. I don't think anyone can say anything to convince you otherwise at this point.

I'll say it one last time as simple as possible:
*The fact titan delivers less sub 20ms frame times than a 690 does not equal less microstuttering.*


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Anyone who buys the card knows they are getting screwed in price/performance, and as someone else stated earlier, it's the same with Dyson vacuums.. yet people still buy them.


Exactly! I never considered price/performance. It's my time to upgrade and I was trying to avoid multi gpu cards and here comes Titan, I hoped the price would be around 800$msrp, but that's life. I would never argue the gain over a 680 is "worth 1000$" but then if I'm buying it (and others) it should be clear to everyone the price didn't much matter to them.

Hurry up and take my money.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I thank you for keeping rudeness out of the debate, but the problem is you never proved your point. You just proved you don't understand what's going on. People hear you, then try to explain to you why your logic is not correct and why it doesn't work that way.. then you either ignore them or don't understand what they are trying to say.
> 
> I really suggest just going your own way on this one, if you truely believe what you are saying then just keep believing it and let it go. I don't think anyone can say anything to convince you otherwise at this point.
> 
> I'll say it one last time as simple as possible:
> *The fact titan delivers less sub 20ms frame times than a 690 does not equal less microstuttering.*


See, here's the problem. I disagree with your last statement. With all due respect, I really think you're trying to self-justify a purchase to the point that you're not willing to hear any argument related to it. Also, you are ignoring the facts which have been backed up by developers such as John Carmack. Do you think he has no idea what he's talking about when he discusses latency? Very interested to your answer on that one. He stated that sub 20ms latency is not perceptible to the human eye.

First of all, MCG painted a picture where he states the 690 varies wildly in frametime latency going from 15ms to 45ms to 15ms again. You and both know that doesn't happen. The typical frametime chart for the 690 goes something like 10ms 12ms 15ms 10ms 9ms 8ms 10ms 15ms. It is statistically insignificant.

*Secondly, all of these values for for Titan are always, nearly without exception, higher. That makes any purported microstutter benefit either non existent or minimal.*

That's not to say that Titan doesn't have uses. I would rather have Titan for surround. Aside from that I can't see any benefit of getting a Titan over a 690 for a single monitor resolution.

*Let me be clear: Titan is a great card.* But this is a valid topic of discussion since the 690 and Titan are the same price with 15% performance difference.


----------



## bee144

This thread needs to be closed. Too much hate. There needs to be an owners thread with a zero hate tolerance policy.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Thinly veiled attempt at being rude and hostile, nice.. I was never rude at any point in proving my points. The data shows that Titan delivers less sub 20ms frames than the GTX 690, i've pointed this out many times and apparently some are offended by it. It's a valid topic of discussion, i'm sorry you feel otherwise. Clearly this is something that should be scrutinized since GTX 690 is 15-20% faster than the Titan at single monitor resolutions, so the question then becomes is a microstutter a valid part of the equation? It appears the answer to that question is no.
> 
> You can be hostile and rude all you want, it's a valid point. The data shows more sub 20 ms frames on the 690, so I brought it up as a debating point. Sorry that upsets you.
> 
> I've already explained everything numerous times, you're basically choosing to ignore it. Whatever makes you feel better, though.


It wasn't an attempt to veil being hostile or rude, it was a statement that you are incorrect, have been MATHEMATICALLY proven wrong, and you still post garbage in an attempt to make a point whose very foundation is incorrect. Your math is wrong, your reading of the graphs is wrong, the conclusion you draw from the graphs is wrong, your _point_ is wrong. I am not trying to hide being rude, there is a certain point where you must call a spade a spade, you do not get it, and you are not adding value to this professional community trying to legitimately discuss the advantages and disadvantages to the GTX Titan on a real and technical level.

You are effectively making stuff up as you go, and this does not help OCN, nor any other people who might read this thread in a hope to understand the product better.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Stop thinking each generation will have gains like it did 5 years ago. You will just be disappointed. Technology progression is slowing down, barriers are being hit. Expect $500 cards to have 15-20% gains each year, just like the 580 to 680 did. This card is designed for people who want to pay a premium for a little bit more performance and is not for everyone. Anyone who buys the card knows they are getting screwed in price/performance, and as someone else stated earlier, it's the same with Dyson vacuums.. yet people still buy them.


I don't own a dyson vaccum either.









I am just saying that these people can speak with their money, by not buying the Titan. Nvidia is watching.









What happens when we start seeing $1500 gpu's? Will that be excused away as well?


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I don't own a dyson vaccum either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just saying that these people can speak with their money, by not buying the Titan. Nvidia is watching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens when we start seeing $1500 gpu's? Will that be excused away as well?


This is what I am afraid of. Main reason i dont spend >$300 on video cards.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> What happens when we start seeing $1500 gpu's? Will that be excused away as well?


Pretty sure you can come up to a conclusion seeing how many people in this thread are buying two, three or four Titans as soon as they go on sale.


----------



## Bosniac

Honestly, you know what worries me. If the Titan is around 70-85% of a 690, and it costs a Grand. Then should I expect the 780 to be only slightly faster than the 680? Because if it were faster than let's say a Titan, then how much would it cost? I mean, look at 680. You could say 680 is to the 590 what Titan is to 690, except 680 performs about equal to 590, and cost $500.

So I am calling next 780 to be a mid range card again costing more than $500, except it's not going to be nowhere near the jump from what 580 to 680 was.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bee144*
> 
> This thread needs to be closed. Too much hate. There needs to be an owners thread with a zero hate tolerance policy.


Already exists. This is neutral grounds in here for people that want a debate.

As long as name calling is not happening, and people are being mature, disagreements will not get this thread closed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I don't own a dyson vaccum either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just saying that these people can speak with their money, by not buying the Titan. Nvidia is watching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens when we start seeing $1500 gpu's? Will that be excused away as well?


You can rest assured this is not a market scheme on NVIDIA's part. The TITAN is a $3500 workstation GPU that has been cut down and remarketed for consumers. They are not getting a massive profit off of each sale. It's an exception, just like the 8800 ULTRA was. We haven't seen any reference cards above an $800 price tag since the ULTRA and that was years ago. I have no reason to believe $1000 single GPUs will become the norm. We may see another one a few years from now, but it'll probably just be another consumer grade tesla card .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosniac*
> 
> Honestly, you know what worries me. If the Titan is around 70-85% of a 690, and it costs a Grand. Then should I expect the 780 to be only slightly faster than the 680? Because if it were faster than let's say a Titan, then how much would it cost? I mean, look at 680. You could say 680 is to the 590 what Titan is to 690, except 680 performs about equal to 590, and cost $500.
> 
> So I am calling next 780 to be a mid range card again costing more than $500, except it's not going to be nowhere near the jump from what 580 to 680 was.


It will only be 15-20% faster than a 680 and cost around $500. I have no proof, but NVIDIA's consumer lines are pretty predicable at this point. It will be no different from the 580 > 680 upgrade that many people on here did, which was only ~15% at launch (it's better now because of driver improvements). History is repeating itself, and many people were complaining about only a 15%-20% faster card then too.

When the 780 releases i'm 100% sure the forums will be filled with "Only 15% faster?! What a rip!" and "Slower than a Titan that came out a few months ago?! What a rip!"


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I'll be happy to include at least 15 charts proving this point, if you ask.


You can provide 15 or 1500 charts and you still won't be interpreting things correctly.

I don't bother to look at the 99th percentile charts and render a verdict based off them simply because they do not tell the whole story.

When the graphs are examined, there are times when the 690 very clearly hangs on some frames enough where it would be noticed by the player. The other 99% of the time, it does render frames quicker than the Titan because it has two gpus.

20ms with a huge spike here and there will be felt as microstutter.

30ms with no spikes will feel smooth.


----------



## mbreslin

K20 cards that fell short, I'd bet they're happy to be selling any of them for 1k a pop, it seems very obvious to me it's not meant to be a high volume part. I do agree with the people that it might have ramifications for future pricing. I don't worry so much about the 1500$ cards someone mentioned a couple posts up but more the fact that nearly any price lower looks good against a 1k$ Titan. It's not hard to imagine them charging 700$ for the 880 down the line and just saying "the card is awesome be lucky we didn't price it like the >Titan it is.

Nvidia got a lot out of this product imo. We'll see if the good outweighs the bad will generated by the price.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> You can provide 15 or 1500 charts and you still won't be interpreting things correctly.
> 
> I don't bother to look at the 99th percentile charts and render a verdict based off them simply because they do not tell the whole story.
> 
> When the graphs are examined, there are times when the 690 very clearly hangs on some frames enough where it would be noticed by the player. The other 99% of the time, it does render frames quicker than the Titan because it has two gpus.
> 
> 20ms with a huge spike here and there will be felt as microstutter.
> 
> 30ms with no spikes will feel smooth.


Except, what you're stating (30ms with spikes) has never happened. Most frame time charts (which vary by game, as I mentioned) are showing that the 690 have lower latency at every point on the curve and is lower than 20ms at every point in the recorded data. That's the problem - *690 is nearly always lower latency at every point simultaneously while being sub 20ms.*


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> 20ms with a huge spike here and there will be felt as microstutter.
> 
> 30ms with no spikes will feel smooth.


Yup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Except, what you're stating (30ms with spikes) has never happened.


He said 30ms without spikes, and 20ms with spikes... which is definitely happening on the charts I saw.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> First of all, MCG painted a picture where he states the 690 varies wildly in frametime latency going from 15ms to 45ms to 15ms again. You and both know that doesn't happen. The typical frametime chart for the 690 goes something like 10ms 12ms 15ms 10ms 9ms 8ms 10ms 15ms. It is statistically insignificant.


It doesn't happen?





Those are two frametime graphs I quickly pulled from pcperspective that clearly shows exactly what I'm saying. There are plenty more showing the same thing.

Tell us then xoleras, what are those big spikes in latency we can see if I'm wrong?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Except, what you're stating (30ms with spikes) has never happened. Most frame time charts (which vary by game, as I mentioned) are showing that the 690 have lower latency at every point on the curve and is lower than 20ms at every point in the recorded data. That's the problem - *690 is nearly always lower latency at every point simultaneously while being sub 20ms.*


Not arguing that at all. The 690 spits out frames faster than the Titan. But there are some huge spikes that will cause microstutter. Anybody who looks at the frametime graphs can see it.


----------



## Kasp1js

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> You can provide 15 or 1500 charts and you still won't be interpreting things correctly.
> 
> I don't bother to look at the 99th percentile charts and render a verdict based off them simply because they do not tell the whole story.
> 
> When the graphs are examined, there are times when the 690 very clearly hangs on some frames enough where it would be noticed by the player. The other 99% of the time, it does render frames quicker than the Titan because it has two gpus.
> 
> 20ms with a huge spike here and there will be felt as microstutter.
> 
> 30ms with no spikes will feel smooth.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Yup.
> He said 30ms without spikes, and 20ms with spikes... which is definitely happening on the charts I saw.


Did you really just say that?









33 FPS will feel smooth, yeah right


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bee144*
> 
> This thread needs to be closed. Too much hate. There needs to be an owners thread with a zero hate tolerance policy.


I hope not. I have thoroughly enjoyed people celebrating how cheap and/or income challenged they are and mistakenly thinking that their tears will magically reach nVidia hoping they will charge whatever they prefer to pay in a forum obviously dedicated to hardcore hardware enthusiasts. I think they will have a better chance occupying their campus but who knows


----------



## i7monkey

I guess there's a good reason not to release the 700/8000 series from each company.

Titan is in a tiny segment of it's own, so it doesn't impact 7970 sales
The 7970 is faster than the 680, so AMD doesn't need a reason to release an 8970
The 680 still sells very well because of it's early reputation

AMD doesn't have a reason to release, and neither does Nvidia.

Did I get this right?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Except, what you're stating (30ms with spikes) has never happened. Most frame time charts (which vary by game, as I mentioned) are showing that the 690 have lower latency at every point on the curve and is lower than 20ms at every point in the recorded data. That's the problem - *690 is nearly always lower latency at every point simultaneously while being sub 20ms.*


Yes it does happen:



Those spikes are exactly the problem with multiGPU setups. Even a higher but steady frame time will feel smooth but once you have 20, 20, 20, 20, 80, 20, 20, 110, 15, 20 is when you start getting into trouble.

And just in case here are all the graphs from pcper that clearly show the 690 having much more and bigger spikes than the titan:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasp1js*
> 
> Did you really just say that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33 FPS will feel smooth, yeah right


Huh? What are you even reading? Neither of the posts you quoted are even talking about FPS.









Prime example of people not understanding what's being discussed...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Pretty sure you can come up to a conclusion seeing how many people in this thread are buying two, three or four Titans as soon as they go on sale.


I sure can. That people will pay pretty much anything for the things they really want.









I really want a Titan, but NOTHING, no matter what anyone says, justifies the price. You are infact getting screwed on price/performane and sending Nvidia a message at the same time.

Plain and simple it is overpriced and beyond what I will pay for one.

And yes I can afford one.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> You don't buy $1000 GPU's to lower details.
> 
> Crysis 1 was a different animal, that was a serious leap forward. Crysis 3 still looks the horrible ported mess that Crysis 2 was...


You've officially lost any credibility you had with me with that statement. At least in terms of knowing what awesome graphics look like...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> I've skipped the last few pages, there was too much bickering going on, will get caught up...
> 
> This post isn't directed at anyone in particular, *just my thoughts on Titan in general from my perspective.*
> 
> Titan > 690 > 7990 > 7970 > 680.
> 
> Single GPU > SLI, 690's lack of compute, based on mid-range GPU's, and lack of VRAM, *makes Titan the winner from my POV.*
> 
> Titan is the fastest single GPU, *and a compute beast combined*, and to the right person it's well worth the $1000 and beyond.


I loled so hard i almost poop my pants...

Even the K20 cannot match 7970 performance in password cracking
What 4,000 bucks net you? $350 a piece reference 7970? 11x7970 Im talking about more than 1million keys processed at 1sec thru a dictionary attack... I mean im close to 500k with just 7970/7950 XD


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I sure can. That people will pay pretty much anything for the things they really want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want a Titan, but NOTHING, no matter what anyone says, justifies the price. You are infact getting screwed on price/performane and sending Nvidia a message at the same time.
> 
> Plain and simple it is overpriced and beyond what I will pay for one.
> 
> And yes I can afford one.


It's not that simple, Titan's price is easily explained by looking at the competition and the situation of the market at the moment. That doesn't make it good value by any means and people buying it know this. What it however does mean is that this isn't setting any more of a precedent than the 8800 Ultra was.

Don't make me quote my long winded post I've already quoted once in this thread.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Huh? What are you even reading? Neither of the posts you quoted are even talking about FPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime example of people not understanding what's being discussed...


Rendering frames at 30ms produces 33fps. Likewise 20ms does 50fps.

I used those figures because with my 2560x1440 monitor, my 7970 score dropped to from almost 50fps at 1080p down to 35fps in Valley. It did not feel appear any smoother at 50fps than at 35fps to me. And I am sensitive to stutter.


----------



## Kasp1js

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Huh? What are you even reading? Neither of the posts you quoted are even talking about FPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime example of people not understanding what's being discussed...


He said 30ms will feel smooth and you agreed.

A second is 1000ms and if each frame is shown for 30ms then....1000/30 = 33,3 Frames Per Second.

You're the one thinking that frametimes and FPS have no correlation.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> It's not that simple, Titan's price is easily explained by looking at the competition and the situation of the market at the moment. That doesn't make it good value by any means and people buying it know this. What it however does mean is that this isn't setting any more of a precedent than the 8800 Ultra was.
> 
> Don't make me quote my long winded post I've already quoted once in this thread.


Okay.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Except, what you're stating (30ms with spikes) has never happened. Most frame time charts (which vary by game, as I mentioned) are showing that the 690 have lower latency at every point on the curve and is lower than 20ms at every point in the recorded data. That's the problem - *690 is nearly always lower latency at every point simultaneously while being sub 20ms.*


Can you explain to us how the 'latency' is calculated from looking at the frametime charts that are the basis of this discussion? We know we have frametimes on the chart, we all see this. You seem to see there's also a 'latency' value that can be derived from this chart.

So ... I tell you what ... here is a typical frametime graph ... now how about you tell us, in YOUR words, not _'the legendary John Carmack'_, which of these three cards shows the HIGHEST LATENCY (and hence, I assume we would agree, the highest potential for microstutter) and explain how you are deriving that assessment?



For as many of us to be explaining to you how you're incorrect, and for you to still be not 'getting it', I have to think that there must be some disconnect re:'terminology' to be involved here. Tell us which solution has the highest 'latency' on this graph, and what you believe that 'latency' value is, and explain to us how you derived it









Also, I notice you've conveniently changed the subject re: the subject of whether 25ms/frame = 40fps ... how about you admit that you were off-base in that regard?


----------



## bencher

This frame stutter garbage is ridiculous and means nothing.

just something else for people to argue and skew results.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Still havent notice this micro-stutter dilemma with dual gpus which i think is related to resolutions been used and running out of vram with also a combination of the motherboard.. Not even with my 6870's on crossfire...

Skyrim/fallout 3/new vegas yes i have notice the 64HZ bug, now is almost fixed..


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasp1js*
> 
> He said 30ms will feel smooth and you agreed.
> 
> A second is 1000ms and if each frame is shown for 30ms then....1000/30 = 33,3 Frames Per Second.
> 
> You're the one thinking that frametimes and FPS have no correlation.


Take it in the context it was meant please. I stated 30ms with no spikes will feel smooth compared to 20ms with large spikes.


----------



## D749

Time to go off topic.







There are so many people talking about tax refunds like it's free money. Look into adjusting your withholding. You should aim for getting close to nothing back each year. It's not like the government is paying you interest for paying them early.







Granted, this won't apply for everyone but it's something to at least look into if you've never considered it before.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> This frame stutter garbage is ridiculous and means nothing.
> 
> just something else for people to argue and skew results.


Yep absolute garbage. The 3 games AMD fixed with 13.2 beta in regards to stutter, that was a complete myth.


----------



## l88bastar

I spent:

$399 for a 9700 Pro in 2003

$699 for an 8800 Ultra in 2007

$399 for a 5970

$799 for a 5990

$450 for a 6970

$899 for a 6990

$499 for a 680 gtx

$2,500 four four watercooled 7970 lightnings in 2012

$1,300 for two 680 Classified 4gbs 2012

$999 for a Titan in 2013

To me Titan's price looks on par for what you get. Everyone that thinks a dual card solution is better than a single card solution needs their head examined, because its more than just "raw numbers." I have never been totally satisfied with multi GPU setups and never felt that they gave me my moneys worth, and I was always tinkering with them trying to get them to work better. My most fun and best PC moments always happened with single GPU setups.

In anticipation of Titan I sold both of my gtx680 4gb classifieds and have been making due with my vanilla 680gtx 2gb backup card, and do you know what? I have had WAAAY more fun with this singular 680gtx on my Catleap 2B than I was with my dual 680classifieds!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasp1js*
> 
> He said 30ms will feel smooth and you agreed.
> 
> A second is 1000ms and if each frame is shown for 30ms then....1000/30 = 33,3 Frames Per Second.
> 
> You're the one thinking that frametimes and FPS have no correlation.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Rendering frames at 30ms produces 33fps. Likewise 20ms does 50fps.
> 
> I used those figures because with my 2560x1440 monitor, my 7970 score dropped to from almost 50fps at 1080p down to 35fps in Valley. It did not feel appear any smoother at 50fps than at 35fps to me. And I am sensitive to stutter.


I think you guys are misunderstanding me or maybe I just didn't explain it well enough in my post.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zOtre2f4qZs

What i'm saying is there's a point where 60fps with microstuttering vs 30fps without microstuttering looks about the same (as shown in the video). A steady 30ms frame time is "smooth" in terms of microstuttering, and the frames look even. However, 20ms with random large spikes can seem even more jerky.

I didn't mean 30FPS is smooth or ideal by any means. I'm just saying it's smoother in comparison.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Take it in the context it was meant please. I stated 30ms with no spikes will feel smooth compared to 20ms with large spikes.


This.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> This frame stutter garbage is ridiculous and means nothing.
> 
> just something else for people to argue and skew results.


I am baffled how someone can believe this after everything that's been said in the thread. Looking at the above video clearly shows it, you can't deny it and denying it just makes you lose all credibility. Denying is also makes the companies less likely to improve it which is a no win situation for us.


----------



## Kasp1js

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Take it in the context it was meant please. I stated 30ms with no spikes will feel smooth compared to 20ms with large spikes.


While that may depend on the situation( 20ms +/-10ms would still be smoother than constant 30ms), I mostly agree.

Although several large spikes may make the game unplayable, it is not microstuttering and may not even be graphics card or driver related (not that you said they were).


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I loled so hard i almost poop my pants...
> 
> Even the K20 cannot match 7970 performance in password cracking
> What 4,000 bucks net you? $350 a piece reference 7970? 11x7970 Im talking about more than 1million keys processed at 1sec thru a dictionary attack... I mean im close to 500k with just 7970/7950 XD


I don't do password cracking in any way shape or form, this doesn't apply to me.

I do however do a lot of video editing in Adobe Premiere. Guess how well the 7970 does there?

Hint: Its performance is non-existent.

Have a nice day, and go change those pants.


----------



## Sujeto 1

All this speculation will finish, when somebody make a video running GTX 690 vs GTX Titan pair to pair, same specs using a camera to film the FPS, dropping, microstutter and stuffs. A real benchmarking is needed other is speculations based in nothing.

I miss videos from this guy on clash of the titans he used to do like this one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGr1iuYTvZQ&list=UU8mKSxopL_Q6alIL9RnU23w&index=2


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> I don't do password cracking in any way shape or form, this doesn't apply to me.
> 
> I do however do a lot of video editing in Adobe Premiere. Guess how well the 7970 does there?
> 
> Hint: Its performance is non-existent.
> 
> Have a nice day, and go change those pants.


Then dont come here and put some charts of password cracking just to prove your point...

You too have a nice day XD


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> All this speculation will finish, when somebody make a video running GTX 690 vs GTX Titan pair to pair, same specs using a camera to film the FPS, dropping, microstutter and stuffs. A real benchmarking is needed other is speculations based in nothing.


That's kind of what PCPer is doing, except they are using a video capture card instead of a camera. We'll have to wait for their results though.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Then dont come here and put some charts of password cracking just to prove your point...
> 
> You too have a nice day XD


It was there to illustrate Titan's compute performance in general.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> All this speculation will finish, when somebody make a video running GTX 690 vs GTX Titan pair to pair, same specs using a camera to film the FPS, dropping, microstutter and stuffs. A real benchmarking is needed other is speculations based in nothing.


Based on nothing?

If you say so. The Youtube video linked in these threads has already done what you are saying (with different cards, but it's the same thing). The conclusion? Unless your blind you will see it exists and that it's a problem.


----------



## duox

soo if I was only going to spend 1000 on a graphics card (which I wont just wondering), based on this the 690 is a much better buy if you aren't planning to buy multiples right ?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> soo if I was only going to spend 1000 on a graphics card (which I wont just wondering), based on this the 690 is a much better buy if you aren't planning to buy multiples right ?


IF we are talking about perf ratio for your money after the 2nd card is just a waste of money on any system...
They scale bad... Even 2 dont scale all the time to 100%.. Maybe in the future XD
So yeah 690 is the better deal and expect the same performance scaling over the titan with driver tweaks..

Titan will never beat @ 690 or 2x680's if that matter *unless nvidia sabotage their own cards..*
They use the same architecture both will benefit from driver tweaks.. Now if we get into vram starvation then that is a whole different another thing..


----------



## jomama22

Crysis 3 card death comparison.

clearly only the 690 can truly answer the question; can it run crysis?


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis 3 card death comparison.
> 
> clearly only the 690 can truly answer the question; can it run crysis?


Wow what does it mean? card died on that benchmark?


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You've officially lost any credibility you had with me with that statement. At least in terms of knowing what awesome graphics look like...


Credibility is irrelevant to me, it's the truth lol

@ *Murlocke:*

What has you so convinced that Titan won't be superseeded by Nvidia's own upcoming line up? It's price? It's impactful name?

Like i said GK110 was the earliest Kepler part and has been around for quite a while. You cannot sit there and try and convince yourself and others it won't happen, with the "it shall never be beaten" attitude. You know the industry just as well as i do......

Whatever is coming might not have a 6GB buffer or such beautiful construction that the Titan has (which is what you really paying through the nose for). But i'm sure Geforce GTX Titan is only an introduction of sorts to a more refined product that was really meant to be gamed on.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasp1js*
> 
> While that may depend on the situation( 20ms +/-10ms would still be smoother than constant 30ms), I mostly agree.
> 
> Although several large spikes may make the game unplayable, it is not microstuttering and may not even be graphics card or driver related (not that you said they were).


Not unplayable but immersion breaking.

I'm curious as to your reasoning why it is not microstutter. Microstutter is simply termed as irregular delays between frames.

In regards to the source of the issue, if it were the game, all 4 tested cards graphs should be similar. If it were the driver, both the 680 and 690 should suffer the same. That only leaves the card as the culprit.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Wow what does it mean? card died on that benchmark?


No it just means that's how many frames it rendered in the time frame given. Longer line = higher FPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> @ *Murlocke:*
> 
> What has you so convinced that Titan won't be superseeded by Nvidia's own upcoming line up? It's price? It's impactful name?
> 
> Like i said GK110 was the earliest Kepler part and has been around for quite a while. You cannot sit there and try and convince yourself and others it won't happen, with the "it shall never be beaten" attitude. You know the industry just as well as i do......
> 
> Whatever is coming might not have a 6GB buffer or such beautiful construction that the Titan has (which is what you really paying through the nose for). But i'm sure Geforce GTX Titan is only an introduction of sorts to a more refined product that was really meant to gamed on.


If the 780 beats Titan I will be the first to admit I was wrong and eat my words. I just don't see if it happening, I think it's much more reasonable for Maxwell/880's $500 card to beat Titan but that won't be until sometime in 2014. Honestly, I would be happy if I am wrong. I'll take faster hardware progression any day.


----------



## Kasp1js

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Not unplayable but immersion breaking.
> 
> I'm curious as to your reasoning why it is not microstutter. Microstutter is simply termed as irregular delays between frames.
> 
> In regards to the source of the issue, if it were the game, all 4 tested cards graphs should be similar. If it were the driver, both the 680 and 690 should suffer the same. That only leaves the card as the culprit.


I would consider it microstutter if the delay would happen periodically within a couple of frames, for example, 2 frames for 20ms, one for 35ms, and repeat.

If the delays would happen after a second or more, it would be just stutter.


----------



## malmental

@ Kasp1js - lovin' that avatar..


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> If the 780 beats Titan I will be the first to admit I was wrong and eat my words. I just don't see if it happening, I think it's much more reasonable for Maxwell/880's $500 card to beat Titan but that won't be until sometime in 2014. Honestly, I would be happy if I am wrong. I'll take faster hardware progression any day.


I'll up you one. If the 780 beats the Titan, I will eat my Titan. Assuming it ever comes out of pre-order that is.

I don't believe the drivers are already maxed out for Titan either. I think there is another 10% performance that will be found just like the other Keplers.


----------



## malmental

agree that GTX 780 will not be close to Titan but about 15% better than GTX 680..
my opinion.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> agree that GTX 780 will not be close to Titan but *about 15% better than GTX 680*..
> my opinion.


So it will infact be close to the Titan then?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I'll up you one. If the 780 beats the Titan, I will eat my Titan. Assuming it ever comes out of pre-order that is.
> 
> I don't believe the drivers are already maxed out for Titan either. I think there is another 10% performance that will be found just like the other Keplers.


I have benchmarks saved from the day I got my 680 (a few days after launch) versus my benchmarks on the latest WHQLs that i'll be using to compare when my Titan arrives. Depending on the apps, it's about 8%-16% improvements in just the drivers on my 680.

I expect no different from Titan, which in my eyes is already impressive being ~45% faster than a 680.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> So it will infact be close to the Titan then?


15% faster than a 680 would be about 30% slower than a Titan. It would still justify the TItan's price tag to many just because "it's the best single GPU" and the best will always have worse price/performance ratio.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> So it will infact be close to the Titan then?


On average a titan is 43% faster than a 680 at 1600p.....

If the 780 is 15% faster than a 680 the Titan will still be 25% faster than the 780...

I don't know what you consider close but that's not close for me.


----------



## Feild Scarecrow

Sorry to not go along with the latency issue at hand however I would like to point out the TITAN is priced correctly.
When the 690 came out with the same clocks as the same clocks as the 680 few people called it overpriced as it was giving you two 680s in a single pcb (bad in some cases good in others) This also used a vapor block which is much more complicated to create than a standard heat sink. The performance of the 690 is not double the 680s performance and come with a host of other problems however the price was still double. Today nearly a year later the msrps of the the nvdias cards remain approximately the same. Therefore less performance for the same money makes sense for the TITAN because it follows the downward trend of performance over price from the 660. If TITAN had the same performance as the 690 the the 690 would become obsolete. The cannibalization i am sure is till high from the TITAN. I agree that nVidia should lower their prices however features such as less latency, lower power draw, physx and better driver support(nearly the same but the edge goes to nVdia) make it a viable competitor to AMDs offerings. The TITAN vs 690 argument is the same with huge gains in compute, double point cores and increased ram replacing physx. I do believe nVdia makes a higher percent selling a 680 than a TITAN.

This duopoly screws everyone over but at least it is not as broken as the cpu market. This card is for people who want the very best regardless of price much like the SB-E chips.

Please highlight holes in my argument if you can find any.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> On average a titan is 43% faster than a 680 at 1600p.....
> 
> If the 780 is 15% faster than a 680 the Titan will still be 25% faster than the 780...
> 
> I don't know what you consider close but that's not close for me.


So you are telling me a GTX 780 which will be next gen will only be 15% faster than a 680.
So it will be just as fast as a 7970...

Keep that none sense to yourself.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feild Scarecrow*
> 
> Sorry to not go along with the latency issue at hand however I would like to point out the TITAN is priced correctly.
> When the 690 came out with the same clocks as the same clocks as the 680 few people called it overpriced as it was giving you two 680s in a single pcb (bad in some cases good in others) This also used a vapor block which is much more complicated to create than a standard heat sink. The performance of the 690 is not double the 680s performance and come with a host of other problems however the price was still double. Today nearly a year later the msrps of the the nvdias cards remain approximately the same. Therefore less performance for the same money makes sense for the TITAN because it follows the downward trend of performance over price from the 660. If TITAN had the same performance as the 690 the the 690 would become obsolete. The cannibalization i am sure is till high from the TITAN. I agree that nVidia should lower their prices however features such as less latency, lower power draw, physx and better driver support(nearly the same but the edge goes to nVdia) make it a viable competitor to AMDs offerings. The TITAN vs 690 argument is the same with huge gains in compute, double point cores and increased ram replacing physx. I do believe nVdia makes a higher percent selling a 680 than a TITAN.
> 
> This duopoly screws everyone over but at least it is not as broken as the cpu market. This card is for people who want the very best regardless of price much like the SB-E chips.
> 
> Please highlight holes in my argument if you can find any.


I agree with everything and the only hole I see is that the 690 is technically not 2x 680s on one PCB, it's 2x 670s (or 660s I forget).








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> So you are telling me a GTX 780 which will be next gen will only be 15% faster than a 680.
> So it will be just as fast as a 7970...
> 
> Keep that none sense to yourself.


What nonsense? Think a little here, otherwise you seem like you are trolling.

- A 7970 GHz is factory overclocked. A 780 won't be. You are comparing a overclocked card to a stock card. A 7970 (normal) and a 680 (normal) trade blows.
- The 680 was only 15-20% faster than a 580 on initial launch day drivers. I owned both cards.

Perfectly realistic for the 780 to be about 15-20% faster than a 680, while being around 25% slower than a Titan. Infact, it's almost certain.


----------



## Andrea deluxe

http://picturepush.com/public/12264615


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasp1js*
> 
> I would consider it microstutter if the delay would happen periodically within a couple of frames, for example, 2 frames for 20ms, one for 35ms, and repeat.
> 
> If the delays would happen after a second or more, it would be just stutter.


Correct. Microstutter is, by definition, cyclical in nature, at the individual 'time to render each frame' level.

If your time to render each frame looks like:

5ms, 30ms, 4ms, 31ms, 6ms, 29ms, 3ms

If it looks something like that, constantly, repeated over and over ... that pattern reflects 'microstutter', and the larger the variance (measured in %, not raw numbers) between the 'fast' and 'slow' output, the more likely the user is to perceive the frame output pattern as 'having microstutter'. It doesn't have to be 'every other frame', however, it DOES need to be cyclical in nature, with the pattern of frames with slow frametimes being no more than every 3-4 frames.

Occasional, but large, spikes, where time-to-render shoots up way higher than the general average ... that represents 'stutter', in the traditional sense.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Here is what the entire high end Kepler vs GCN, Nvidia vs AMD which I think it will look like when all GPUs are out from this generation:

Ranked by performance and its the launch price:

#8 HD 7970 $549

#7 GTX 680 $499

#6 HD 7970GHz $499

#5 GTX 780 $549 (Going by GTX 580 and how it was priced when it came out)

#4 GTX Titan $999

#3 GTX 690 $999

#2 HD 7990GHz $999 (nobody knows the price yet)

#1 GTX 790 $1099

Anyone who agree/disagree?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea deluxe*
> 
> http://picturepush.com/public/12264615


Awful logic. No offense.

Another example with this logic:
Buy 50 CRTs instead of one nice HDTV. It's a better deal.


----------



## Feild Scarecrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I agree with everything and the only hole I see is that the 690 is technically not 2x 680s on one PCB, it's 2x 670s (or 660s I forget).


looks the same to me however I was wrong about clocks (nearly the same)


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> So you are telling me a GTX 780 which will be next gen will only be 15% faster than a 680.
> So it will be just as fast as a 7970...
> 
> Keep that none sense to yourself.


GTX 780 is not next gen, its only a refresh, next gen is Maxwell, and that is going to rape Titan







I just wonder how is Nvidia going to price Maxwell cards because of Titan...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> So you are telling me a GTX 780 which will be next gen will only be 15% faster than a 680.
> So it will be just as fast as a 7970...
> 
> Keep that none sense to yourself.


It's a refresh, not a new architecture on a new process.

There's a reason the 580 was about 15% faster than the 480.... It was a refresh as well.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feild Scarecrow*
> 
> looks the same to me however I was wrong about clocks (nearly the same)


You may be right, maybe I'm thinking of the 590.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You may be right, maybe I'm thinking of the 590.


590 was two full and binned (for low volts) 580 dies but just underclocked.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> It's a refresh, not a new architecture on a new process.
> 
> There's a reason the 580 was about 15% faster than the 480.... It was a refresh as well.


Awesome! Well I guess we can see now why AMD is content to let the 7970 be their fastest GPU of 2013 if you are saying that the 780 will still only be as fast as it is...


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You may be right, maybe I'm thinking of the 590.


yup 690 2 slightly tiny bit slower 680 gk104 chips on one board


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I agree with everything and the only hole I see is that the 690 is technically not 2x 680s on one PCB, it's 2x 670s (or 660s I forget).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What nonsense? Think a little here, otherwise you seem like you are trolling.
> 
> - A 7970 GHz is factory overclocked. A 780 won't be. You are comparing a overclocked card to a stock card. A 7970 (normal) and a 680 (normal) trade blows.
> - The 680 was only 15-20% faster than a 580 on initial launch day drivers. I owned both cards.
> 
> Perfectly realistic for the 780 to be about 15-20% faster than a 680, while being around 25% slower than a Titan. Infact, it's almost certain.


Hmmm maybe I just don't see 25% as a big deal.

Looking at it 25% is a nice jump depending on the value.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I think you have me mistaken for someone else. I've already stated that Titan could be worth it if you need a single card in a small enclosure or if you're using surround in which VRAM can potentially be an issue. Unfortunately up to 1600p (I use 2560x1600 myself), i'm afraid 2GB of VRAM is never, ever an issue.
> 
> Let's go back to the argument. You state a steady delay is better, let's see what legendary developer John Carmack of id software thinks from here: http://www.altdevblogaday.com/2013/02/22/latency-mitigation-strategies/
> Here John Carmack basically states that 20ms or less doesn't matter. The fact of the matter is, that Titan is delivering fewer frames in that threshold than is the GTX 690 card - the 690 is averaging out to 10ms per frame latency while Titan is averaging 20ms or more. I would argue, that 20ms or more - which Titan seems to hang in that area a lot - gives the 690 a clear advantage in terms of microstutter. *Guess which card is delivering more sub 20ms frames? Not the Titan. The 690 is delivering more sub 20ms frames.*
> 
> You're linking me crossfire 7970 frametime charts that are completely meaningless in the current discussion. What in the world does that have to do with SLI versus single Titan? Nothing. Different brand, different card, I don't care about crossfire.


If anything, I give you some major credit for finding that Carmack quote. It proves my point perfectly in this thread and over in the PCPer thread.

On the flip side of that coin, I want to bring something up just to clear the air here. My apologies for not posting pics of our charts but they have been posted enough anyways.....so bear with me....

First and foremost, there are a number of situations where the HD 7970 and / or GTX 690 goes above 40ms on NUMEROUS occasions where the GTX TITAN remains below that mark. In my testing, they are:

*2560x1600:*
- Assassin's Creed
- Dirt Showdown
- Far Cry 3
- Hitman Absolution

*5760 x 1080*
- Dirt Showdown
- Far Cry 3
- Hitman Absolution

Now, considering I only tested 6 games, those aren't exactly good numbers and point towards a trend which likely carries on into many other titles as well.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Awesome! Well I guess we can see now why AMD is content to let the 7970 be their fastest GPU of 2013 if you are saying that the 780 will still only be as fast as it is...


According to TPU 1600p graphs the 7970 GHz edition is 8% faster than the 680...

But yes I agree that AMD is being comfortable because their cards are in good positions right now.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Hmmm maybe I just don't see 25% as a big deal.
> 
> Looking at it 25% is a nice jump depending on the value.


25% is still enough for many to spend the extra $500, though I agree the 780 would definitely be more appealing to most people.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feild Scarecrow*
> 
> Sorry to not go along with the latency issue at hand however I would like to point out the TITAN is priced correctly.
> When the 690 came out with the same clocks as the same clocks as the 680 few people called it overpriced as it was giving you two 680s in a single pcb (bad in some cases good in others) This also used a vapor block which is much more complicated to create than a standard heat sink. The performance of the 690 is not double the 680s performance and come with a host of other problems however the price was still double. Today nearly a year later the msrps of the the nvdias cards remain approximately the same. Therefore less performance for the same money makes sense for the TITAN because it follows the downward trend of performance over price from the 660. If TITAN had the same performance as the 690 the the 690 would become obsolete. The cannibalization i am sure is till high from the TITAN. I agree that nVidia should lower their prices however features such as less latency, lower power draw, physx and better driver support(nearly the same but the edge goes to nVdia) make it a viable competitor to AMDs offerings. The TITAN vs 690 argument is the same with huge gains in compute, double point cores and increased ram replacing physx. I do believe nVdia makes a higher percent selling a 680 than a TITAN.
> 
> This duopoly screws everyone over but at least it is not as broken as the cpu market. This card is for people who want the very best regardless of price much like the SB-E chips.
> 
> Please highlight holes in my argument if you can find any.


Finally some reason. Agree with you a 110 %








Except, I don't believe there is any real cannibalization from Titan, unless its for an upgrade; 2 Titans vs 1 690.
As an existing 690 owner, I could not be more delighted about Titan's price point.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> If anything, I give you some major credit for finding that Carmack quote. It proves my point perfectly in this thread and over in the PCPer thread.
> 
> On the flip side of that coin, I want to bring something up just to clear the air here. My apologies for not posting pics of our charts but they have been posted enough anyways.....so bear with me....
> 
> First and foremost, there are a number of situations where the HD 7970 and / or GTX 690 goes above 40ms on NUMEROUS occasions where the GTX TITAN remains below that mark. In my testing, they are:
> 
> *2560x1600:*
> - Assassin's Creed
> - Dirt Showdown
> - Far Cry 3
> - Hitman Absolution
> 
> *5760 x 1080*
> - Dirt Showdown
> - Far Cry 3
> - Hitman Absolution
> 
> Now, considering I only tested 6 games, those aren't exactly good numbers and point towards a trend which likely carries on into many other titles as well.


You guys should increase your game catalogue and do more of these latency reviews plus FPS of course. This will also make your final performance chart with all the cards much more accurate than a brief jump in the most used games. There is probably 6% difference between your 5-6 games and the 17 games techpowerup tested. I think you guys stood out this time with a thoroughly tests of the games you tested though.
If I can ask about something: Why didn`t you test 1080p? Was it just too silly with Titan?


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> According to TPU 1600p graphs the 7970 GHz edition is 8% faster than the 680...
> 
> But yes I agree that AMD is being comfortable because their cards are in good positions right now.


How about 1080p where majority of people game on?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> You guys should increase your game catalogue and do more of these latency reviews plus FPS of course. This will also make your final performance chart with all the cards much more accurate than a brief jump in the most used games. There is probably 6% difference between your 5-6 games and the 17 games techpowerup tested. I think you guys stood out this time with a thoroughly tests of the games you tested though.
> If I can ask about something: Why didn`t you test 1080p? Was it just too silly with Titan?


I bought my single Titan for 1080p, there are definitely some games my 680 is not getting a constant 60FPS in.









Anyway, I agree they should increase their game catalogue. SKYMTL should also request a name change and a custom title under his name so people know he's from HardwareCanucks. I *believe* this can be done.

Also Cloud, you post way to much for not having an avatar. It throws me off big time.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> How about 1080p where majority of people game on?


at 1200p (closest they have to 1080p) the 7970 GHz is 4% faster than a 680.

You get diminishing returns on lower resolutions.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> You guys should increase your game catalogue and do more of these latency reviews plus FPS of course. This will also make your final performance chart with all the cards much more accurate than a brief jump in the most used games. There is probably 6% difference between your 5-6 games and the 17 games techpowerup tested. I think you guys stood out this time with a thoroughly tests of the games you tested though.
> If I can ask about something: Why didn`t you test 1080p? Was it just too silly with Titan?


The game catalog will be expanded. My "happy medium" is 10 games to get accurate final average results. Unfortunately, I had to cut out some testing to include Crysis 3 since I typically play through the whole game before choosing a benchmark sequence and I only received the press unlock code 3 days before launch.

1080P testing on a $1000 graphics card? That's like testing if your kid's stroller and groceries fits into a Lamborghini.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> at 1200p (closest they have to 1080p) the 7970 GHz is 4% faster than a 680.
> 
> You get diminishing returns on lower resolutions.


Hmmm seems like I need to upgrade my monitor.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I bought my single Titan for 1080p, there are definitely some games my 680 is not getting a constant 60FPS in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I agree they should increase their game catalogue. SKYMTL should also request a name change and a custom title under his name so people know he's from HardwareCanucks. I *believe* this can be done.


My name is ok. I go by this sig and name everywhere.

If people don't know where I'm from, someone can point it out to them.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I bought my single Titan for 1080p, there are definitely some games my 680 is not getting a constant 60FPS in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I agree they should increase their game catalogue. SKYMTL should also request a name change and a custom title under his name so people know he's from HardwareCanucks. I *believe* this can be done.
> 
> Also Cloud, you post way to much for not having an avatar. It throws me off big time.


I guess 1080p is still not fully saturated with a single GPU yet. It makes sense for 120Hz players to game on lower res while still getting more smoother gameplay too right (over 60FPS)?
I know Crysis is a real killer if you plan on using MSAA instead of FXAA








We have that Metro 2033 Last Light coming soon too and its rumored to be quite demanding.

I`ll see if I can get some avatar up soon. Never really bothered before you mentioned it.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> I guess 1080p is still not fully saturated with a single GPU yet. It makes sense for 120Hz players to game on lower res while still getting more smoother gameplay too right (over 60FPS)?
> I know Crysis is a real killer if you plan on using MSAA instead of FXAA


Actually, GPU usage on an ultra high end GPU could conceivably go DOWN at lower resolutions as the processor struggles to process frames as quickly as the GPU calls for them.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> 1080P testing on a $1000 graphics card? That's like testing if your kid's stroller and groceries fits into a Lamborghini.


I happen to like my 1080p display much more than the 1440p displays i've used. I returned both my dell U2713H and Samsung 970D. Granted, the 1080p display cost 3-6x more than the 1440p displays.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> Actually, GPU usage on an ultra high end GPU could conceivably go DOWN at lower resolutions as the processor struggles to process frames as quickly as the GPU calls for them.


Interesting. But how much? So much that you won`t get pleasure out of that 120Hz display?


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Awful logic. No offense.
> 
> Another example with this logic:
> Buy 50 CRTs instead of one nice HDTV. It's a better deal.


I think he meant those cards had a $500ish launch price, and were all highend single GPU cards from Nvidia. Now they want $1000 for the their best single GPU card.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Guys there is no rule that says Nvidia has to sell their Quadro/Tesla chip flagship cards for $500. The only reason they did that before is because they had to. I'm sure they looked at the value of GK110 and said screw that, we're not charging only $500 for this chip when we don't have to...


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> The game catalog will be expanded. My "happy medium" is 10 games to get accurate final average results. Unfortunately, I had to cut out some testing to include Crysis 3 since I typically play through the whole game before choosing a benchmark sequence and I only received the press unlock code 3 days before launch.
> 
> 1080P testing on a $1000 graphics card? That's like testing if your kid's stroller and groceries fits into a Lamborghini.


Good to hear that, since there are a few sites that only have like 2-3 games they test and it gives a very small peek at the real picture. I usually just skim them real quick and move on to those with a good catalogue and with percentages between the cards tested. Percentages is always welcomed too you know

LOL you be surprised how many who still only have a 1080p display. You must reach out to everyone you know although I have no idea how much work it is to test the games at 1080p too.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> The game catalog will be expanded. My "happy medium" is 10 games to get accurate final average results. Unfortunately, I had to cut out some testing to include Crysis 3 since I typically play through the whole game before choosing a benchmark sequence and I only received the press unlock code 3 days before launch.
> 
> 1080P testing on a $1000 graphics card? That's like testing if your kid's stroller and groceries fits into a Lamborghini.


I can name a small host of games that my very nicely OC'd 670 won't keep pegged at 60fps at all times at 1920x1200, and Murlocke has seen the same thing. Personally think Titan reviews at 1080p on certain, maxed out titles (Crysis 2 and 3, Hitman Absolution, Metro2033, Batman AC (with PhysX), to name a few) would be of great value to the enthusiast community. I've NO doubt that many people will buy Titan's who are rocking 1080p, hoping to get over the hump of 'maxing EVERYTHING on EVERY game' on a single card, perhaps with eventual plans to go surround









I'll settle for 1200p benchmarks though ... that's close enough to 1080p


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Guys there is no rule that says Nvidia has to sell their Quadro/Tesla chip flagship cards for $500. The only reason they did that before is because they had to. I'm sure they looked at the value of GK110 and said screw that, we're not charging only $500 for this chip when we don't have to...


Not only are we fighting with everything we got against gamers to get our hands on Titan, but there is probably lots of people who intend to use these GPUs only on professional software too. You don`t get the same ECC memory and industry warranty with Titan`s, but you do get the same GPGPU performance as far as I know. So its basically gamers AND professional users hunting for these GPUs right now. No wonder why it took 1 minute before it was sold out @ Newegg


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> It's a refresh, not a new architecture on a new process.
> 
> There's a reason the 580 was about 15% faster than the 480.... It was a refresh as well.


He was saying that if the 780 only matches a 7970ghz in performance it will be a major fail. To compete with the 8970 the 780 will need to be much more then 15% faster then the previous 680. More likely needing to be 35-40% faster then a 680 if NVidia has a chance in hell to compete. I guarantee you the 8970 will at least jump 15-20% over the 7970ghz. Also the ghz wasn't so much of an overclocked card. It just added the boost feature that Nvidia had on its 680.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> He was saying that if the 780 only matches a 7970ghz in performance it will be a major fail. To compete with the 8970 the 780 will need to be much more then 15% faster then the previous 680. More likely needing to be 35-40% faster then a 680 if NVidia has a chance in hell to compete. I guarantee you the 8970 will at least jump 15-20% over the 7970ghz. Also the ghz wasn't so much of an overclocked card*. It just added the boost feature that Nvidia had on its 680*.


I have been overlooking that in bold. The overclocking argument is mute then.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Guys what do you think about this: one reason to get GTX TITAN is because is the only video card that can handle 6GB when non other could (not even GTX 690) so we would have a video card that in single can handle video games trough many years. until Standar 500 $ cards also include 6 GB. then years later you still can another one, so its future proof, Is this or part of this correct in some way?


----------



## Sujeto 1

repeated


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Guys what do you think about this: one reason to get GTX TITAN is because is the only video card that can handle 6GB when non other could (not even GTX 690) so we would have a video card that in single can handle video games trough many years. until Standar 500 $ cards also include 6 GB. Is this or part of this correct in some way?


The TiTan will be outdated and slow by late this year or early next year though.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> The TiTan will be outdated and slow by late this year or early next year though.


Hopefully, but i dont see the time, cause as many has said, neither AMD neither NVIDIA are hurry to jump next gen, the problem is that one cannot just sit 2 years waiting for maxwell.

Every rumors is saying that 700 and 8000 series are refresh and they want to sell that refreshs. i dont even think we are goin to see 10 % more on each, when titan is still 40 % Plus i see Nvidia wanting to produce this Titan on mass indeed.


----------



## Mazel

What I'm surprised by is that 2560x1440 and higher users aren't excited for this GPU. Or maybe even the features it brings. Monitor overclocking one of those high resolution monitors would be a blessing, Linus got his 2560x1600 display up to 80Hz.


----------



## makesithappen

I can push my u2713hm to 93 hz max although haven't tested games.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mazel*
> 
> What I'm surprised by is that 2560x1440 and higher users aren't excited for this GPU. Or maybe even the features it brings. Monitor overclocking one of those high resolution monitors would be a blessing, Linus got his 2560x1600 display up to 80Hz.


PowerStrip?
XD

Btw do not bring linustech guy because hes the only one getting 50 fps @ 1080 with 8xAA on a 7970 on crysis 3...
Guy have no clue wth hes talking about... Im surprised hes not getting flamed to no end for his review..


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> The TiTan will be outdated and slow by late this year or early next year though.


Wait, what? That's absurd.

I don't expect a single GPU card to surpass the Titan until maxwell sometime in 2014... and just being beaten does not make it outdated and slow. Titan will be viable for a very very long time. There's people still on 480s/580s, and they still pretty much can max most games at "common" resolutions.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> If anything, I give you some major credit for finding that Carmack quote. It proves my point perfectly in this thread and over in the PCPer thread.
> 
> On the flip side of that coin, I want to bring something up just to clear the air here. My apologies for not posting pics of our charts but they have been posted enough anyways.....so bear with me....
> 
> First and foremost, there are a number of situations where the HD 7970 and / or GTX 690 goes above 40ms on NUMEROUS occasions where the GTX TITAN remains below that mark. In my testing, they are:
> 
> *2560x1600:*
> - Assassin's Creed
> - Dirt Showdown
> - Far Cry 3
> - Hitman Absolution
> 
> *5760 x 1080*
> - Dirt Showdown
> - Far Cry 3
> - Hitman Absolution
> 
> Now, considering I only tested 6 games, those aren't exactly good numbers and point towards a trend which likely carries on into many other titles as well.


what do you see/interpret from this picture...?
http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/3159/51584671.jpg
I tried to mimick the same route and everything and found the perfect spot on crysis 3 for it...

Not only i get better frame latency and steady performance my minimal average is higher too..


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> He was saying that if the 780 only matches a 7970ghz in performance it will be a major fail. To compete with the 8970 the 780 will need to be much more then 15% faster then the previous 680. More likely needing to be 35-40% faster then a 680 if NVidia has a chance in hell to compete. I guarantee you the 8970 will at least jump 15-20% over the 7970ghz. Also the ghz wasn't so much of an overclocked card. It just added the boost feature that Nvidia had on its 680.


A lot depends on the timing. If Nvidia dropped a GTX 780 in April (which I doubt) they would likely be able to get back in front of the 7970 for the rest of this year. They'd drop behind early next year when 8970 comes out though, so I don't know what they'd do about that. Maxwell is the obvious answer, but that isn't going to be early next year. But yeah, a 15% faster GTX 780 that launched in December would not be good.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Wait, what? That's absurd.
> 
> I don't expect a single GPU card to surpass the Titan until maxwell sometime in 2014... and just being beaten does not make it outdated and slow. Titan will be viable for a very very long time. There's people still on 480s/580s, and they still pretty much can max most games at "common" resolutions.


Yes i know this but compared with GTX 690 i think that indeed 6 gb of Titan will push it further on time, what do you think.


----------



## Feild Scarecrow

I'm waiting until they release a 12gb version.


----------



## Alatar

I think how a titan will handle future games compared to a 690 will depend on how the PS4 ports/games will use vram.


----------



## num1son

This is probably redundant, but are these not yet released, or sold out everywhere? Having a hard time figuring it out, and google didn't help.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> This is probably redundant, but are these not yet released, or sold out everywhere? Having a hard time figuring it out, and google didn't help.


They have released the card and it has been sold since the 21st but no one has got their card yet and most cards that have been ordered so far will ship late next week. Some will hopefully be in the hands of enthusiasts on Tuesday (some EVGA stock from newegg).


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feild Scarecrow*
> 
> I'm waiting until they release a 12gb version.


Will they?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I think how a titan will handle future games compared to a 690 will depend on how the PS4 ports/games will use vram.


This.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Since we are talking consoles: I watched the entire PS4 stream. Was shocked by the specs of PS4

*8GB of RAM. Everything is GDDR5*. Its shared by the GPU and the system though, but still, PS3 had like 512MB (256MB was GDDR3)


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Since we are talking consoles: I watched the entire PS4 stream. Was shocked by the specs of PS4
> 
> *8GB of RAM. Everything is GDDR5. Its shared by the GPU* and the system though, but still, PS3 had like 512MB.


8GB of shared VRAM is exactly why we could see the 690 start to suffer over the next year, while the Titan may hold it's ground. Those PS4 ports may take VRAM requirements to a whole new level.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 8GB of shared VRAM is exactly why we could see the 690 start to suffer over the next year, while the Titan may hold it's ground. Those PS4 ports may take VRAM requirements to a whole new level.


Yes thats a legit point, I could see that problem arrise. Combine that with the fact that PS3 is now pure x86 console. Meaning its not much of a port but rather just small adjustments to make it work on PC too.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> They have released the card and it has been sold since the 21st but no one has got their card yet and most cards that have been ordered so far will ship late next week. Some will hopefully be in the hands of enthusiasts on Tuesday (some EVGA stock from newegg).


Thanks for the reply, is this expected to continue or is speculation that they will become more available over the next couple weeks?

Also and I am sure this has been brought up, but with poor scaling with 2x 690's 2x Titans should be faster or equal?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 8GB of shared VRAM is exactly why we could see the 690 start to suffer over the next year, while the Titan may hold it's ground. Those PS4 ports may take VRAM requirements to a whole new level.


If I have to start turning settings down and running worse textures on these upcoming console ports, I'm going to be pissed (and a little poorer after going to the store to rectify that situation).

But how much VRAM can the GPU in the PS4 realistically use? Isn't it basically a 7870?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You've officially lost any credibility you had with me with that statement. At least in terms of knowing what awesome graphics look like...


A lot of people don't realize that it's an art form to balance graphics settings and performance. So many people are focused on turning every slider to max it's silly. Crysis 3 is a perfect example. There are a few settings in there that are just horribly optimized and stress the CPU way more than the GPU's and your FPS comes crashing down. Another example is uber-sampling in games like Witcher 2 and Metro that literally halve your frame-rate for a barely perceptible image quality difference. Not to mention turning on ridiculously high levels of unneeded AA and using certain AA modes over others for no visual improvement yet huge performance losses.

There are settings in games like those above that on my 3240x1920 120 Hz setup would completely destroy 4x Titan's. The point is that it is not needed.


----------



## Skorpian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, is this expected to continue or is speculation that they will become more available over the next couple weeks?
> 
> Also and I am sure this has been brought up, but with poor scaling with 2x 690's 2x Titans should be faster or equal?


AFAIK, 2x Titans should be better due to better scaling. Also, it'd be waste in my opinion to fork out 2000$ for cards that effectively have 2 GB of VRAM.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, is this expected to continue or is speculation that they will become more available over the next couple weeks?
> 
> Also and I am sure this has been brought up, but with poor scaling with 2x 690's 2x Titans should be faster or equal?


The cars will most likely be more available in the coming weeks. No one knows for sure though.

And yes titan SLI is a better setup than 690 SLI


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, is this expected to continue or is speculation that they will become more available over the next couple weeks?
> 
> Also and I am sure this has been brought up, but with poor scaling with 2x 690's 2x Titans should be faster or equal?


1x 690 vs 1x Titan is debatable and really comes down to preference.
2x 690s vs 2x Titan is not debatable, the Titans are better in the majority of games and do so while using less power and heat.

Check out the TPU review.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 8GB of shared VRAM is exactly why we could see the 690 start to suffer over the next year, while the Titan may hold it's ground. Those PS4 ports may take VRAM requirements to a whole new level.
> 
> 
> 
> If I have to start turning settings down and running worse textures on these upcoming console ports, I'm going to be pissed (and a little poorer after going to the store to rectify that situation).
> 
> But how much VRAM can the GPU in the PS4 realistically use? Isn't it basically a 7870?
Click to expand...

the new PS4 = 7870, I thought it was more the 7750 range.?
my ignorance on that since I do not console anymore..


----------



## DoctorNick

It's a shame that this card cost 7000ddk ~ 950 euros here in europe


----------



## FenixPD

Looks like the Asus TITAN is up for pre-order on the egg again..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121724

EDIT: Never mind - out of stock now


----------



## looniam




----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> the new PS4 = 7870, I thought it was more the 7750 range.?
> my ignorance on that since I do not console anymore..


Quote:


> The Graphics Processing Unit (GPU) has been enhanced in a number of ways, principally to allow for easier use of the GPU for general purpose computing (GPGPU) such as physics simulation. *The GPU* contains a unified array of 18 compute units, which collectively generate *1.84 Teraflops* of processing power that can freely be applied to graphics, simulation tasks, or some mixture of the two.


http://www.vg247.com/2013/02/20/ps4-has-8gb-of-ram-almost-2-teraflops-of-computational-performance/

7750: 0.82 TeraFlops
7770: 1.28 TeraFlops
7850: 1.75 TeraFlops
7870: 2.56 TeraFlops


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*


my dude...!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> the new PS4 = 7870, I thought it was more the 7750 range.?
> my ignorance on that since I do not console anymore..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The Graphics Processing Unit (GPU) has been enhanced in a number of ways, principally to allow for easier use of the GPU for general purpose computing (GPGPU) such as physics simulation. *The GPU* contains a unified array of 18 compute units, which collectively generate *1.84 Teraflops* of processing power that can freely be applied to graphics, simulation tasks, or some mixture of the two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.vg247.com/2013/02/20/ps4-has-8gb-of-ram-almost-2-teraflops-of-computational-performance/
> 
> 7750: 0.82 TeraFlops
> 7770: 1.28 TeraFlops
> 7850: 1.75 TeraFlops
> 7870: 2.56 TeraFlops
Click to expand...

good looking out...


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> A lot of people don't realize that it's an art form to balance graphics settings and performance. So many people are focused on turning every slider to max it's silly. Crysis 3 is a perfect example. There are a few settings in there that are just horribly optimized and stress the CPU way more than the GPU's and your FPS comes crashing down. Another example is uber-sampling in games like Witcher 2 and Metro that literally halve your frame-rate for a barely perceptible image quality difference. Not to mention turning on ridiculously high levels of unneeded AA and using certain AA modes over others for no visual improvement yet huge performance losses.
> 
> There are settings in games like those above that on my 3240x1920 120 Hz setup would completely destroy 4x Titan's. The point is that it is not needed.


Can you describe in some detail as to what the optimal settings for Crysis 3 are given my hardware? I still get horrid stuttering from time to time in the game with everything on "Very High" and SMAA Low (1x). I guess Shadows could be set to "High" or "Medium".

What else though? I would REALLY like to get smooth gameplay (~60FPS) in Crysis 3 @ 5160x2560 with the settings optimized! HELP!


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Can you describe in some detail as to what the optimal settings for Crysis 3 are given my hardware? I still get horrid stuttering from time to time in the game with everything on "Very High" and SMAA Low (1x). I guess Shadows could be set to "High" or "Medium".
> 
> What else though? I would REALLY like to get smooth gameplay (~60FPS) in Crysis 3 @ 5160x2560 with the settings optimized! HELP!


In my experience, if you're doing surround the first and foremost setting to change is AA. At 5760 you'll have to use no AA or FXAA with a lot of games, because VRAM usage definitely skyrockets with AA in surround resolutions (whereas VRAM isn't an issue in single screen resolutions), so I would start with that - after that, the water and shadow settings have a huge effect in crysis 3 as well.

FXAA is also faster in crysis 3 than SMAA.

By far water seems to effect framerate the most in crysis 3 for some reason. Maybe a future SLI profile will help that some, because I notice GPU usage goes down a bit in scenes with tons of water. (level 1, for instance)


----------



## brettjv

Indeed, the PS4 GPU, if the current specs out there are to be believed, appears to sit precisely between 7850 and 7870 ... basically a 7870 w/2 clusters disabled (as opposed to 4 disabled on 7850). I suppose we could logically brand it a '7860'









Based on the TFLOPS number we're seeing it looks like clocks will likely be closer to the 7850 clocks than those on the 7870.

So I ask you ... given that the [H] review had a hard time creating a scenario where 2 x 670 4GB had higher Max Playable settings than 2 x 670 2GB ... how many people would consider buying a '7860' ... with 8GB of vram? I have to think that's going to be shared with the system itself, but still ... sounds a bit silly if you ask me, given the GPU 'grunt' available in a '7860' proc.

Also, it's helpful to remember that the number of pixels at a given monitor size is not going to change, so even if games start coming out with higher vram requirements just because the PS4 has a ton of vram, in all likelihood that will solely be caused by the games using bigger/less compressed textures ... .... thus, all that will be necessary to make them playable on the same monitors (and lower vram GPU's) we have now will be to reduce texture quality a bit. Not too worried about the immediate fate of my 2GB card.

Also, this thread is really not the place for a discussion of someone's max playable settings on Crysis 3


----------



## xoleras

All of the RAM on the PS4 is for everything. It isn't only for graphics, it is for the 64 bit operating system, system RAM, etc, etc... In terms of graphics the target resolution is still 1080p 30 frames per second, so there really isn't a huge need for VRAM in that respect.

That said the higher ram amount on the PS4 will be pretty amazing, the RAM limitation on xbox 360 created a lot of problems with game universes being too small.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skorpian*
> 
> AFAIK, 2x Titans should be better due to better scaling. Also, it'd be waste in my opinion to fork out 2000$ for cards that effectively have 2 GB of VRAM.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The cars will most likely be more available in the coming weeks. No one knows for sure though.
> 
> And yes titan SLI is a better setup than 690 SLI


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 1x 690 vs 1x Titan is debatable and really comes down to preference.
> 2x 690s vs 2x Titan is not debatable, the Titans are better in the majority of games and do so while using less power and heat.
> 
> Check out the TPU review.


Thanks for the help guys, mark me down for trading in my quad 580's for a pair of Titans.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Still only up to P162 for me. Man you guys post fast.

Murlocke, I want to +REP you badly. Thank you for making a lot of awesome and coherent posts.

I'll still sit on my thought that drivers will really help improve the numbers we're seeing at the moment. To the guy or two that posted about using these for CAD / 3ds Max / Mental Ray / AE work, yeah, I'm also very curious to see how this card will perform on pro tasks as well. I'd imagine even if DP cores were left disabled since those really rely on CUDA only, this card would still slam a 680 just due to more cores, etc.

I do have several charts prepped with benchmarks and things (admittantly not exactly stock for stock but it's what I've manged to log). If I'm able to snag an initial EVGA card, I'll gladly be doing a review of it with charts.

Oh and sorry, to those who've PM'd me about selling my 680, sorry but I already have a buyer for it.


----------



## CaliLife17

couple of questions.

1. why are people talking about warranty between EVGA and asus for the titan? from what I can tell from newegg is they have the same 3 year warranty. am I missing something? Last 3 Sets of graphics cards were EVGA and had nothing but great things to say about them, but if I can get ASUS sooner, and its the same warranty I will probably do that.

2. I plan on getting 2x titans and selling my 2x680s. Will my CPU bottle neck it at all. I plan on gaming at 120hz 1080. I liked the smoothness more then beyond HD screens when I have sampled them. I might upgrade to IB-E later this year, I skipped over SB-E. But curious if my cpu will be able to keep up. right now I have it at stock, haven't really played around with it yet.

3. Will my PSU be enough for 2 Titans?

Cant wait to order these. Now need to find them


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> couple of questions.
> 
> 1. why are people talking about warranty between EVGA and asus for the titan? from what I can tell from newegg is they have the same 3 year warranty. am I missing something? Last 3 Sets of graphics cards were EVGA and had nothing but great things to say about them, but if I can get ASUS sooner, and its the same warranty I will probably do that.
> 
> 2. I plan on getting 2x titans and selling my 2x680s. Will my CPU bottle neck it at all. I plan on gaming at 120hz 1080. I liked the smoothness more then beyond HD screens when I have sampled them. I might upgrade to IB-E later this year, I skipped over SB-E. But curious if my cpu will be able to keep up. right now I have it at stock, haven't really played around with it yet.
> 
> 3. Will my PSU be enough for 2 Titans?
> 
> Cant wait to order these. Now need to find them


1. EVGA is legendary for its customer service, Asus, well not so much








2. As long as you are overclocked a bit nope.(4.5GHz is the min IMO..)
3. It should be more then fine.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAVO*
> 
> fail.. hard..


What's so fail about what he said? I read his post 3 times and still can't see what you are trying to say.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> couple of questions.
> 
> 1. why are people talking about warranty between EVGA and asus for the titan? from what I can tell from newegg is they have the same 3 year warranty. am I missing something? Last 3 Sets of graphics cards were EVGA and had nothing but great things to say about them, but if I can get ASUS sooner, and its the same warranty I will probably do that.
> 
> 2. I plan on getting 2x titans and selling my 2x680s. Will my CPU bottle neck it at all. I plan on gaming at 120hz 1080. I liked the smoothness more then beyond HD screens when I have sampled them. I might upgrade to IB-E later this year, I skipped over SB-E. But curious if my cpu will be able to keep up. right now I have it at stock, haven't really played around with it yet.
> 
> 3. Will my PSU be enough for 2 Titans?
> 
> Cant wait to order these. Now need to find them


1. Just because warranty is 3 years on both doesn't mean both companies are easy to deal with. EVGA also has some very nice RMA options that ASUS does not.
2. You don't list what you have it overclocked at. If it's stock, you may get some minor bottlenecking. I'd say anything over 4.2-4.3GHz or so would be plenty on a 3770k, that's roughly the same as a 2700k at 4.5GHz. We tend to over exaggerated on bottlenecks around here too...
3. Yes.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> 1. EVGA is legendary for its customer service, Asus, well not so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. As long as you are overclocked a bit nope.(4.5GHz is the min IMO..)
> 3. It should be more then fine.


Ya I really am a big fan of EVGA and if I had a choice I would choose them. Do people still think this card will be around in a month or so? I mind just try and get 2 EVGA's if this isnt going to be really limited.

Also i was reading in one of the other threads that EVGA is working on a backplate for the titan, which I would totally buy day 1.

Thanks.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Ya I really am a big fan of EVGA and if I had a choice I would choose them. Do people still think this card will be around in a month or so? I mind just try and get 2 EVGA's if this isnt going to be really limited.
> 
> Also i was reading in one of the other threads that EVGA is working on a backplate for the titan, which I would totally buy day 1.
> 
> Thanks.


The card was confirmed as a normal production card. It is not limited in anyway, other than how fast they can make them and ship them. There's no rush if you are willing to wait.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> The card was confirmed as a normal production card. It is not limited in anyway, other than how fast they can make them and ship them. There's no rush if you are willing to wait.


Awesome that's good to hear! I mean I don't want to wait







I do not have very good patience, especially when it comes to buying to computer parts lol, but I also wont be hard F5ing all day at work this next couple of weeks then. Sooner the better, but i wont be bummed if i don't get them right away.

Which leads me to this question. How long after the 680 and 690 launch did they become "readily" available to purchase if one wanted to just go online one day and buy. I bought reference 680s like first week of release and was f5ing pretty hard. Did the same thing when the FTW came out, f5 hard got them early and then stopped looking. So i didn't really pay attention to when they became normal stock.

Edit: No overclock yet at all, been running at Stock settings, since I have not really had a chance to OC it yet. I am finally now getting more time away from work, so I have more time to start to OC and fiddle with my Rig some more. OI plan on skipping 780 if the gains are only 15-20% and sticking with Titan till maxwell.

Good to know about bottleneck tough







Thanks!


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> couple of questions.
> 
> 1. why are people talking about warranty between EVGA and asus for the titan? from what I can tell from newegg is they have the same 3 year warranty. am I missing something? Last 3 Sets of graphics cards were EVGA and had nothing but great things to say about them, but if I can get ASUS sooner, and its the same warranty I will probably do that.
> 
> 2. I plan on getting 2x titans and selling my 2x680s. Will my CPU bottle neck it at all. I plan on gaming at 120hz 1080. I liked the smoothness more then beyond HD screens when I have sampled them. I might upgrade to IB-E later this year, I skipped over SB-E. But curious if my cpu will be able to keep up. right now I have it at stock, haven't really played around with it yet.
> 
> 3. Will my PSU be enough for 2 Titans?
> 
> Cant wait to order these. Now need to find them


As far as EVGA vs asus, EVGA CS will just send you refurbed cards over and over again, generally speaking, so I don't put much weight into their warranty service. No matter what you'll never get an ideal solution - either way you go you will likely have to wait way longer than you want, you have to pay return shipping (yes, EVGA forces you to do this after the 30 day return period) and you will always, nearly 100% of the time get a refurbished card. Sometimes the refurbed card won't even work properly. Honestly, I see EVGA and asus as being pretty similar *once* you past the 30 day mark.

Asus is pretty similar with warranty service. However when you call them you may have to go through some hassle to find someone that speaks english, LOL. I say buy whichever one is available. Doesn't really matter IMO


----------



## bencher

How would 2 7870 stack up against Titan?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Probably pretty well, especially the LE's. Still run into the same dual GPU issues though. I wish AMD would really take it to Nvidia and design a large-die GPU to attack them head on. Of course that will never happen because of AMD's financial situation and the fact that there is really no need to compete against such a niche product...


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Probably pretty well, especially the LE's. Still run into the same dual GPU issues though. I wish AMD would really take it to Nvidia and design a large-die GPU to attack them head on. Of course that will never happen because of AMD's financial situation and the fact that there is really no need to compete against such a niche product...


I was more thinking the normal 7870s.

No matter what AMD makes, some people will just not buy from them and I think AMD realizes that.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makesithappen*
> 
> I can push my u2713hm to 93 hz max although haven't tested games.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Could you please tell me how to do this thanks


----------



## Wulfgar

Seems like Titan didn't turn out as powerful as I thought. The Kepler/Southern Islands refresh will blow this card out of the water in the performance/dollar department. I mean if the GTX 780 will be 25% faster than a GTX 680 then you just have to overclock it and reach Titan performance (roughly 40% faster vs 680).


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wulfgar*
> 
> Seems like Titan didn't turn out as powerful as I thought. The Kepler/Southern Islands refresh will blow this card out of the water in the performance/dollar department. I mean if the GTX 780 will be 25% faster than a GTX 680 then you just have to overclock it and reach Titan performance (roughly 40% faster vs 680).


So far a over clocked titan gets about a 20% increase on launch drivers..


----------



## badrapper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> I was more thinking the normal 7870s.
> 
> No matter what AMD makes, some people will just not buy from them and I think AMD realizes that.


You hit the nail on the head... Which is why AMD didn't release the cards and they have been ready according to S/A some months ago.. I think AMD are only going to do enough R&D on GPU to keep its APU going... High end desktop sales are suffering at all time lows..

Just as the Intel fanboys are paying through their nose, so are the nvidia fanboys... Personally i think AMD should wait for 20nm and let nvidia release 28nm 780 and charge the fanboys $1000.. AMD have nothing to lose on the high end, so they should compete on the mid and low end.... hhmm... isnt that what AMD said they are going todo... yup

People buying gtx680/70 over the 7970 ghz is pathetic


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> So far a over clocked titan gets about a 20% increase on launch drivers..


Also don't forget its a completely different architecture, so I'm sure once they have time to optimize the drivers we will see more of an increase. Granted I'm hoping, but look what happened with GF100 their last large die(not the refresh which was GF110). On launch it was underwhelming considering the delays in launch, then once drivers where optimized it took off.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Also don't forget its a completely different architecture, so I'm sure once they have time to optimize the drivers we will see more of an increase. Granted I'm hoping, but look what happened with GF100 their last large die(not the refresh which was GF110). On launch it was underwhelming considering the delays in launch, then once drivers where optimized it took off.


Sorry I should of said that better. A Titans gains a additional 20% in performance once over clocked.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badrapper*
> 
> People buying gtx680/70 over the 7970 ghz is pathetic


They're around the same price and they kind of trade blows depending on the game. If the 680 is slightly better in the games you play don't you think "pathetic" is a little extreme?

Also isn't this a Titan reviews thread?

Thanks for your contribution.


----------



## badrapper

If AMD releases the new 7 series update (Also called 7 series), the *Titan* is going to get spanked bcoz AMD could easily gain 35% in high resolution games (*Titan* is 27% faster @High rez) . and for $200 cheaper = win win and lose lose for *Titan* buyers









Don`t forget AMD went easy on the Tahiti Silicone for better yields... The yields would be much better now if AMD was to attempt full gains.. which is what they maybe doing, so i would wait until 1st half b4 buying *Titan* at least..


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badrapper*
> 
> If AMD releases the new 7 series update (Also called 7 series), the *Titan* is going to get spanked bcoz AMD could easily gain 35% in high resolution games (*Titan* is 27% faster @High rez) . and for $200 cheaper = win win and lose lose for *Titan* buyers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don`t forget AMD went easy on the Tahiti Silicone for better yields... The yields would be much better now if AMD was to attempt full gains.. which is what they maybe doing, so i would wait until 1st half b4 buying *Titan* at least..


First half of what?


----------



## Baasha

Guys,

Any other multi-monitor reviews with 3-Way or at least 2-Way SLI Titans? I saw the Guru3D review. 3-Way SLI seems hopeless.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badrapper*
> 
> You hit the nail on the head... Which is why AMD didn't release the cards and they have been ready according to S/A some months ago.. I think AMD are only going to do enough R&D on GPU to keep its APU going... High end desktop sales are suffering at all time lows..
> 
> Just as the Intel fanboys are paying through their nose, so are the nvidia fanboys... Personally i think AMD should wait for 20nm and let nvidia release 28nm 780 and charge the fanboys $1000.. AMD have nothing to lose on the high end, so they should compete on the mid and low end.... hhmm... isnt that what AMD said they are going todo... yup
> 
> People buying gtx680/70 over the 7970 ghz is pathetic


Ive had both and alternate between the two. However when i got my 3d ASUS monitor it was no use with an AMD thats why i went NVIDIA. However now i find i hardly game in 3d so next card could be either brand.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Any other multi-monitor reviews with 3-Way or at least 2-Way SLI Titans? I saw the Guru3D review. 3-Way SLI seems hopeless.


Best one I think I've seen so far.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan_SLI/

And another.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/02/21/nvidia_geforce_gtx_titan_video_card_review#.USn3VCO4ZD9


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badrapper*
> 
> You hit the nail on the head... Which is why AMD didn't release the cards and they have been ready according to S/A some months ago.. I think AMD are only going to do enough R&D on GPU to keep its APU going... High end desktop sales are suffering at all time lows..
> 
> Just as the Intel fanboys are paying through their nose, so are the nvidia fanboys... Personally i think AMD should wait for 20nm and let nvidia release 28nm 780 and charge the fanboys $1000.. AMD have nothing to lose on the high end, so they should compete on the mid and low end.... hhmm... isnt that what AMD said they are going todo... yup
> 
> People buying gtx680/70 over the 7970 ghz is pathetic


Some people actually do take care off the technology that Nvidia supports.

For me Phsyx is important. And please don't be one of those guys that says " how many games uses phsyx " ... Most games I play do, and when phsyx is involved, games look more a live.

Some people game in 3D, and the 3D aspect of Nvidia is better than AMD. That is a fact actually.

So there is nothing pathetic on choosing 680 or 670 over 7970, also there is nothing pathetic about choosing 7970 over 680 or 670.

People are different, they have different expectations, and you can not speak for all of them.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Also i was reading in one of the other threads that EVGA is working on a backplate for the titan, which I would totally buy day 1.
> 
> Thanks.


Yeah it looks pretty nice



https://www.facebook.com/EvgaTurkiye


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Yeah it looks pretty nice


Source for the pic?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Yeah it looks pretty nice


Does this interfere with the cards thermals?


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Source for the pic?


http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?high=&m=1867546&mpage=1

I have no idea where he got that pic from
EDIT: Yes I do, its from their facebook page
https://www.facebook.com/EvgaTurkiye
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Does this interfere with the cards thermals?


Not at all. The fan on Titan shoots the air on both sides of the card, both left and right. As you can see from the picture it have holes all around the backside anyways


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?high=&m=1867546&mpage=1
> 
> I have no idea where he got that pic from
> EDIT: Yes I do, its from their facebook page
> https://www.facebook.com/EvgaTurkiye
> Not at all. The fan on Titan shoots the air on both sides of the card, both left and right. As you can see from the picture it have holes all around the backside anyways


Great, gots to have that!


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Yeah it looks pretty nice
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/EvgaTurkiye


Here is how Titan looks without backplate as a comparison


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badrapper*
> 
> If AMD releases the new 7 series update (Also called 7 series), the *Titan* is going to get spanked bcoz AMD could easily gain 35% in high resolution games (*Titan* is 27% faster @High rez) . and for $200 cheaper = win win and lose lose for *Titan* buyers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don`t forget AMD went easy on the Tahiti Silicone for better yields... The yields would be much better now if AMD was to attempt full gains.. which is what they maybe doing, so i would wait until 1st half b4 buying *Titan* at least..


If if if. Doesnt mean anything. Come back when amd actually releases something that competes with titan


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Does this interfere with the cards thermals?


I never got the point of back-plates. If anything, they make the back-side of the card warmer due to less air-flow over the area all in the name of looks.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I never got the point of back-plates. If anything, they make the back-side of the card warmer due to less air-flow over the area all in the name of looks.


Feel the same way! I've always seen them as being completely and utterly pointless.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I never got the point of back-plates. If anything, they make the back-side of the card warmer due to less air-flow over the area all in the name of looks.


Some are not just for looks







The backplate on my 660 ti actually has thermal pads for the vram on the back of the card. Doubt it helps much though ;x and I didn't even know until I took the card apart to reapply the TIM recently.. Which was a PITA.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Does this interfere with the cards thermals?
> 
> 
> 
> I never got the point of back-plates. If anything, they make the back-side of the card warmer due to less air-flow over the area all in the name of looks.
Click to expand...

In very big cards they help prevent the card from bending, although the case where they would be really useful is when using something like an AXP, which you can't unless you mod it. With reference type coolers I guess the cooler assembly already manages to keep the card from bending. But even then the backplate alone isn't enough to relieve the stress from the PCIe slot it's plugged into. Some sort of support is also needed (some cases have them).


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badrapper*
> 
> People buying gtx680/70 over the 7970 ghz is pathetic












If everyone only bought AMD cards, this world would be a better place, am I right?









When I can use AMD cards in Adobe Premiere, maybe then I'll consider them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badrapper*
> 
> If AMD releases the new 7 series update (Also called 7 series), the *Titan* is going to get spanked bcoz AMD could easily gain 35% in high resolution games (*Titan* is 27% faster @High rez) . and for $200 cheaper = win win and lose lose for *Titan* buyers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don`t forget AMD went easy on the Tahiti Silicone for better yields... The yields would be much better now if AMD was to attempt full gains.. which is what they maybe doing, so i would wait until 1st half b4 buying *Titan* at least..


AMD has confirmed no new cards any time soon, maybe Q4 this year at the earliest.

If you want to praise AMD, go do it here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1362275/tpu-current-state-and-future-of-amd-radeon-graphics-teleconference-transcript/


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I never got the point of back-plates. If anything, they make the back-side of the card warmer due to less air-flow over the area all in the name of looks.


actually i think all video cards should get backplate for protection of transistors, i have many times get damaged transistors and components because my video card didnt include that extra protection, looking is the last of course.

What i hate of this titan is why the heck again forget to add a simple backplate on it, C'mon is that much to ask??


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> actually i think all video cards should get backplate for protection of transistors, i have many times get damaged transistors and components because my video card didnt include that extra protection, looking is the last of course.
> 
> What i hate of this titan is why the heck again forget to add a simple backplate on it, C'mon is that much to ask??


I'm sure it's because not everyone wants one, so instead of giving away one with every card and having half the people throw them out, they just make it a separate cheap product. I don't see why they couldn't offer it as a free option right at purchase though, and instead use them to try to get even more money from customers. They can't be making much profit off of them, so why they don't give people the option at the time of purchasing the card, I do not know.


----------



## nyk20z3

I prefer back plates based on looks,protection and in some cases they do help performance some.

With a $1,000 card like this it should most definitely include a back plate for protection and to announce to any viewers what kind of card they are looking at.

I just wish XSPC made back plates for there 680 water blocks so i didn't have to use EVGA back plates that are designed for an air cooled version.


----------



## yoi

what if ... hear me out ...

... the backplate functions as a heatsink for some chips , like memory chips .... is that a wild idea ? ...i might be crazy , but it could work


----------



## mcg75

I think the backing plate is more important for support than anything else.



Look at how much the PCB on my 7970 is warped in a mere two months. My 580 and 670 spent a lot more time in the same case and never did that. I attribute it to the Sapphire cooler's weight.


----------



## justanoldman

Could someone clarify something for me?
From what I have read it seems like the GTX 690 is a better fit for my new rig vs. the Titan. This is for a gaming setup with a single 30inch 2560x1600 monitor at 60 Hz. I don't think I will be getting another card or doing surround gaming with this rig. Since they are the same price I just wanted to check which card would be more appropriate in this setup. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

backplates are good for things like gpu blocks that weight alot.. My block weights 2.2lbs the backplate is a must plus make ease of installation too..
Other than that they are pretty useless and just for looks..


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> backplates are good for things like gpu blocks that weight alot.. My block weights 2.2lbs the backplate is a must plus make ease of installation too..
> Other than that they are pretty useless and just for looks..


Not just for looks. W/o one it's like wearing a hospital gown with your you know what showing lol. It's just wrong!

http://hannahehayes.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/hospital-gown.jpg


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I never got the point of back-plates. If anything, they make the back-side of the card warmer due to less air-flow over the area all in the name of looks.


I really dont know what they do but i reckon the look good also they are easier to clean. Just my 2 cents


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> what if ... hear me out ...
> 
> ... the backplate functions as a heatsink for some chips , like memory chips .... is that a wild idea ? ...i might be crazy , but it could work


My 670 FTW back plate has some thermal pads behind it so it is def helping cool something.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Not just for looks. W/o one it's like wearing a hospital gown with your you know what showing lol. It's just wrong!
> 
> http://hannahehayes.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/hospital-gown.jpg


lol

So do you have a sabertooth motherboard dont you>?
XD


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Could someone clarify something for me?
> From what I have read it seems like the GTX 690 is a better fit for my new rig vs. the Titan. This is for a gaming setup with a single 30inch 2560x1600 monitor at 60 Hz. I don't think I will be getting another card or doing surround gaming with this rig. Since they are the same price I just wanted to check which card would be more appropriate in this setup. Thanks for any feedback.


well if you ask me , get the Titan , i read that it was a limited edition card ( i doubt because every single vendor now sells them ... even Zotac lol)

and more futureproof , this titan card really shines on multiple displays , what if you change your mind ?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Not just for looks. W/o one it's like wearing a hospital gown with your you know what showing lol. It's just wrong!
> 
> http://hannahehayes.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/hospital-gown.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> So do you have a sabertooth motherboard dont you>?
> XD
Click to expand...

I built a DB server using one, does that count?


----------



## FenixPD

I've been doing some searching on finding an answer for the temperatures under load I could expect with running 2 Titans on a EVGA Z77 FTW motherboard...

The only way i can get x16/x16 PCI-e 3.0 bandwidth is to have the cards in slots 2 and 4. The problem is the cards will be almost touching and the top card will definitely be hotter then the bottom. Now just for an idea I will be running these in a corsair obsidian 800D case so not sure if my temperature worries are exaggerated considering the size of this case. Maybe the case size does not matter at all considering the cards will be so close to each other.

So seeing as how the temperatures are regulated to maintain a certain threshold I could be losing performance on the top card as it tries to maintain a lower temp by decreasing clock speed and voltage.

Will I have to raise the temperature limit to lets say 90c in order for the top card to have normal speeds without down clocking?
If so how would this affect the life of the GPU running at a higher temperature like 90c?

Also another concern I have is that if it reaches a temperature like this then I would have no room for overclocking the top card in the future. Of course I could always ramp the fan up to something like 85%+ but then the noise will be ridiculous so I want to avoid that.









If I can just maintain normal speeds during game load on the top card with a decent temp and fan speed I will be happy. If i can not even do that then I will start considering not even getting a second card...

I can not afford liquid cooling so that is out of the question.

Anyone have experience with maximizing the performance while limiting heat of two cards with reference coolers in SLI that are almost touching?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> I've been doing some searching on finding an answer for the temperatures under load I could expect with running 2 Titans on a EVGA Z77 FTW motherboard...
> 
> The only way i can get x16/x16 PCI-e 3.0 bandwidth is to have the cards in slots 2 and 4. The problem is the cards will be almost touching and the top card will definitely be hotter then the bottom. Now just for an idea I will be running these in a corsair obsidian 800D case so not sure if my temperature worries are exaggerated considering the size of this case. Maybe the case size does not matter at all considering the cards will be so close to each other.
> 
> So seeing as how the temperatures are regulated to maintain a certain threshold I could be losing performance on the top card as it tries to maintain a lower temp by decreasing clock speed and voltage.
> 
> Will I have to raise the temperature limit to lets say 90c in order for the top card to have normal speeds without down clocking?
> If so how would this affect the life of the GPU running at a higher temperature like 90c?
> 
> Also another concern I have is that if it reaches a temperature like this then I would have no room for overclocking the top card in the future. Of course I could always ramp the fan up to something like 85%+ but then the noise will be ridiculous so I want to avoid that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can just maintain normal speeds during game load on the top card with a decent temp and fan speed I will be happy. If i can not even do that then I will start considering not even getting a second card...
> 
> I can not afford liquid cooling so that is out of the question.
> 
> Anyone have experience with maximizing the performance while limiting heat of two cards with reference coolers in SLI that are almost touching?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I have an 800D and there is not much you can do in this regard besides spacing them as efficient as possible.

You can purchase a Antec spot fan to help blow air over them but besides that the 800D is very poor at air cooling and that's why my 670 ftw's are under water.



Regardless if you don't have the money now for water cooling i would save and look in to it down the road to get the ultimate performance out of those cards.


----------



## Cloudfire777

GTX Titan goes around 80C with 60% fanspeed without overclock. So you will have a pretty good headroom for some overclocking.

Guru3D also overclocked the GPU +165MHz, OC from 836MHz to 1001MHz, (it turbo boosts all the way up to 1176MHz) and the memory +234MHz, OC 60048MHZ to 6242MHz, while still only using that 60% fanspeed (it did ramp up a little now and then but not much). The fan was actually more than able to cool the GPU at 60% speed, but the temperature settled at 89C.


----------



## brettjv

Fenix ... tough to answer some of those questions given that nobody around here even has one yet. Esp. the question about longevity at 90C. No way to know that for sure.

My two suggestions are to either get a case with a good side fan that blows right onto the cards, this works esp. well with blower-style gpu fans that exhaust the heat from the case ... OR to get a case like a Silverstone Raven (full disclosure: like mine







), wherein you really don't have a 'top card', per se. You have a left and right.

I've run SLI in this case and the top/right gpu still does run a bit warmer, but not as much so as my same cards did in regular (CM Sniper) case that I had them in previously (this case took the delta from 10C to 5C between the cards). Plus this style of case has a HUGE fan that points directly at the fan intakes ... it's really an excellent design for SLI'd cards with blower-style coolers.

I don't think you'd have to worry about the temps of two titans in a case like this one as long as you have at least one slot empty between the cards. If you can't do that on your board and still get at least 8x PCI-Ex 2.0 on both cards, I would consider selling your mobo and getting something that will get you at least that much space.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> actually i think all video cards should get backplate for protection of transistors, i have many times get damaged transistors and components because my video card didnt include that extra protection, looking is the last of course.
> 
> What i hate of this titan is why the heck again forget to add a simple backplate on it, C'mon is that much to ask??


After having like 40+ GPU's over the last ten years I've never had that problem.







Really no different than the motherboard having everything exposed.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> After having like 40+ GPU's over the last ten years I've never had that problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really no different than the motherboard having everything exposed.


Same here. User error by far if you are damaging boards due to no backplate.


----------



## LukaTCE

I expected more.


----------



## Cloudfire777

http://pclab.pl/art52489-5.html


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pclab.pl/art52489-5.html


Poor GTX 690


----------



## Cloudfire777

Yeah what happend there. GTX 680 beats it.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Yeah what happend there. GTX 680 beats it....


Fake is what I am guessing. There is no logical explanation as to why that happened.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Fake is what I am guessing. There is no logical explanation as to why that happened.


It only happens in part of the game, "post-human". Maybe its just bad optimized part? Titan is killing, competing with 7990, wow.
http://pclab.pl/art52489-3.html


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Fenix ... tough to answer some of those questions given that nobody around here even has one yet. Esp. the question about longevity at 90C. No way to know that for sure.
> 
> My two suggestions are to either get a case with a good side fan that blows right onto the cards, this works esp. well with blower-style gpu fans that exhaust the heat from the case ... OR to get a case like a Silverstone Raven (full disclosure: like mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), wherein you really don't have a 'top card', per se. You have a left and right.
> 
> I've run SLI in this case and the top/right gpu still does run a bit warmer, but not as much so as my same cards did in regular (CM Sniper) case that I had them in previously (this case took the delta from 10C to 5C between the cards). Plus this style of case has a HUGE fan that points directly at the fan intakes ... it's really an excellent design for SLI'd cards with blower-style coolers.
> 
> I don't think you'd have to worry about the temps of two titans in a case like this one as long as you have at least one slot empty between the cards. If you can't do that on your board and still get at least 8x PCI-Ex 2.0 on both cards, I would consider selling your mobo and getting something that will get you at least that much space.


I think I figured out a good solution for now until I have enough money saved for water cooling the cards









What I did was I moved my corsair h80i to the top of my case allowing room for the first PCI-Ex 3.0 slot to be available where I can put the first titan. Since I am going with SLI this first slot will run at x8 PCI-Ex 3.0 which is effectively x16 PCI-Ex 2.0. Any idea if this will affect performance in games? probably nothing noticeable right, like 1% difference? If the performance difference is only 1% then I can just overclock the card and get the performance back that I lost.









The second card will run in slot 4 which will be PCI-Ex 3.0 at x16. So both will still be running PCI-Ex 3.0 but the first will run at x8 as apposed to x16 that the bottom card will get.

By doing this I have put a large gap between the 2 cards which should allow more air to get between them.


----------



## malmental

those bench charts gave me a chuckle...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Fake is what I am guessing. There is no logical explanation as to why that happened.


because is not true?? proper drivers?
Im getting way over 60+ avg on @1440 on my 7970/7950 combo with fxaa


----------



## Murlocke

Yeah those numbers on Crysis 3 are way off. I've been playing it a bit, and my GTX 680 gets those type of frames with 4x MSAA. If I use their settings and turn it down to 0x MSAA, it's straight 60+ at 1080p.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Yeah those numbers on Crysis 3 are way off. I've been playing it a bit, and my GTX 680 gets those type of frames with 4x MSAA. If I use their settings and turn it down to 0x MSAA, it's straight 60+ at 1080p.


You`re probably right.


----------



## Dorkstar

I keep trying to see the actual benefits of this card. Other than being quieter, performing better in tri-sli (like we can afford that), and being smaller, is there really any other benefit over the 690? If I someone managed to convinced myself to spend $1000 on a single card, the GTX 690 would get my money based on what I've read.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkstar*
> 
> I keep trying to see the actual benefits of this card. Other than being quieter, performing better in tri-sli (like we can afford that), and being smaller, is there really any other benefit over the 690? If I someone managed to convinced myself to spend $1000 on a single card, the GTX 690 would get my money based on what I've read.


Single Titan outperforms 690 in some cases. SLI Titans > 690 SLI > 690.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkstar*
> 
> I keep trying to see the actual benefits of this card. Other than being quieter, performing better in tri-sli (like we can afford that), and being smaller, is there really any other benefit over the 690? If I someone managed to convinced myself to spend $1000 on a single card, the GTX 690 would get my money based on what I've read.


690 is a dual GPU card, the Titan is a single GPU card. More explanation is really not needed, there's a hundred pages of beating that horse.


----------



## Cloudfire777

What is "SGSSAA"?

It looks like some sort of anti-aliasing where the Titan does extremely well. Never heard about it before









http://www.hardwareluxx.se/index.php/tester/hardvara/grafikkort/22005-xxl-test-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-med-3-vags-sli.html?start=24


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkstar*
> 
> I keep trying to see the actual benefits of this card. Other than being quieter, performing better in tri-sli (like we can afford that), and being smaller, is there really any other benefit over the 690? If I someone managed to convinced myself to spend $1000 on a single card, the GTX 690 would get my money based on what I've read.


The benefit for me is that its the best single GPU card made. That's all I need to know!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dorkstar*
> 
> I keep trying to see the actual benefits of this card. Other than being quieter, performing better in tri-sli (like we can afford that), and being smaller, is there really any other benefit over the 690? If I someone managed to convinced myself to spend $1000 on a single card, the GTX 690 would get my money based on what I've read.
> 
> 
> 
> The benefit for me is that its the best single GPU card made. That's all I need to know!
Click to expand...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkstar*
> 
> I keep trying to see the actual benefits of this card. Other than being quieter, performing better in tri-sli (like we can afford that), and being smaller, is there really any other benefit over the 690? If I someone managed to convinced myself to spend $1000 on a single card, the GTX 690 would get my money based on what I've read.


#1 for my deciding on the Titan over the 690 is the 2 versus 6 GB of ram!


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The benefit for me is that its the best single GPU card made. That's all I need to know!


and if this can help me render faster in Keyshot and help me with some Solidwork geometric shapes x 1000 like mesh panels and stuff like that .... ill buy it in a instant :O


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> What is "SGSSAA"?
> 
> It looks like some sort of anti-aliasing where the Titan does extremely well. Never heard about it before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.se/index.php/tester/hardvara/grafikkort/22005-xxl-test-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-med-3-vags-sli.html?start=24


"SGSSAA is simply the full scene version of TrSSAA.

TrSSAA chooses which pixels to apply itself to with an alpha test. Nvidia put out a driver version with a bug in the TrSSAA code that disregarded the results of the alpha test and applied itself to all pixels. That buggy version of TrSSAA is SGSSAA.

You would expect TrSSAA to be faster than SGSSAA since one is full scene and the other is not, but how much of the performance hit comes after the alpha test? Has someone done a benchmark on this?

For more in-depth info, see NaturalViolence's page on Nvidia AA modes, particularly the SGSSAA page.

When talking about blurring in SSAA and SGSSAA, it's important to know that it only happens when a game's post-processing shader is not compatible with SGSSAA or has odd framebuffer formats. Also, some games look better with SSAA than SGSSAA, and some games look better with SGSSAA than SSAA. For example, I have read that Skyrim is now very compatible with SGSSAA and has no blurring with LOD set to 0, and no texture shimmering even on bump-mapped textures. While elsewhere, I have read that (at least at one point) Mass Effect 3 was better with SSAA than with SGSSAA, but I don't know if that has changed since then. I also did some testing awhile ago (which I really should redo now) where I found that in Mass Effect 2, 16xCSAA + 4xSGSSAA was the only mode that got rid of all jaggies and seemed to look much better than 4xMSAA + 4xSGSSAA, even though I know you are supposed to match 4x to 4x and not use CSAA." ...from the WWW!


----------



## KnightVII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> It only happens in part of the game, "post-human". Maybe its just bad optimized part? Titan is killing, competing with 7990, wow.
> http://pclab.pl/art52489-3.html


Crysis 3 has serious bugs.

http://maldotex.blogspot.sk/2013/02/performance-bug-in-crysis-3-first-level.html

I am a maniac with the concept of "perfect experience". I can park two years a game I like if I think I can't enjoy it as it deserves. Sometimes it is due to lack of power, sometimes for lack of a patch that fixes a problem.

The first level of Crysis 3 has performance issues. Everyone has reported on the forums. Although I also know that next levels do not have this problem (do not know if they have others) I have preferred to find out what happens in the first level. I have also seen that the SLI profile in nvidia beta drivers that considerably improved performance for the multiplayer beta, does not perform as well in the final game. It's far better using 0x0C0320F5 value (at least in my case). I've been testing with unlocked cvars but did not draw anything conclusive. It is unfortunate that only a few are unlocked and although I could make the game detects a mod folder, it doesn't use the presets inside the "mods\modname\c3\CVarGroups" folder.

I have read people saying performance issues of the first level are a problem with glass windows, but it is a coincidence. The real problem are the moving ropes. Sounds weird, right?

Please Crytek, fix it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I can't wait to play Crysis 3 but I'm holding off buying it until I redo my rig. I want it to be the first game I enjoy on my new SLI Titan setup!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I can't wait to play Crysis 3 but I'm holding off buying it until I redo my rig. I want it to be the first game I enjoy on my new SLI Titan setup!


Same here!


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> "SGSSAA is simply the full scene version of TrSSAA.
> 
> TrSSAA chooses which pixels to apply itself to with an alpha test. Nvidia put out a driver version with a bug in the TrSSAA code that disregarded the results of the alpha test and applied itself to all pixels. That buggy version of TrSSAA is SGSSAA.
> 
> You would expect TrSSAA to be faster than SGSSAA since one is full scene and the other is not, but how much of the performance hit comes after the alpha test? Has someone done a benchmark on this?
> 
> For more in-depth info, see NaturalViolence's page on Nvidia AA modes, particularly the SGSSAA page.
> 
> When talking about blurring in SSAA and SGSSAA, it's important to know that it only happens when a game's post-processing shader is not compatible with SGSSAA or has odd framebuffer formats. Also, some games look better with SSAA than SGSSAA, and some games look better with SGSSAA than SSAA. For example, I have read that Skyrim is now very compatible with SGSSAA and has no blurring with LOD set to 0, and no texture shimmering even on bump-mapped textures. While elsewhere, I have read that (at least at one point) Mass Effect 3 was better with SSAA than with SGSSAA, but I don't know if that has changed since then. I also did some testing awhile ago (which I really should redo now) where I found that in Mass Effect 2, 16xCSAA + 4xSGSSAA was the only mode that got rid of all jaggies and seemed to look much better than 4xMSAA + 4xSGSSAA, even though I know you are supposed to match 4x to 4x and not use CSAA." ...from the WWW!


Cool. thanks. Looks like something that is really demanding that tax the memory quite a bit. Perhaps thats why Titan beats the living crap out of 7970 and even perform better than 690? Too bad I couldn`t find any more tests with SGSSAA


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I can't wait to play Crysis 3 but I'm holding off buying it until I redo my rig. I want it to be the first game I enjoy on my new SLI Titan setup!


I hate Origin...


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I can't wait to play Crysis 3 but I'm holding off buying it until I redo my rig. I want it to be the first game I enjoy on my new SLI Titan setup!


From what i've played so far, the game is a snoozefest and all about graphics... just like the first 2. I'm not really having fun with it at all, I just keeping playing to see the graphics. Maybe i'm just bored with FPS, I rarely play them anymore.









I need a game like Witcher 2 to keep me occupied/immersed.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I can't wait to play Crysis 3 but I'm holding off buying it until I redo my rig. I want it to be the first game I enjoy on my new SLI Titan setup!


I must be the only one on here who isnt interested in crysis 3. I find it extremely boring


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> From what i've played so far, the game is a snoozefest and all about graphics... just like the first 2. I'm not really having fun with it at all, I just keeping playing to see the graphics. Maybe i'm just bored with FPS, I rarely play them anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a game like Witcher 2 to keep me occupied/immersed.


I LOVE the first two games so I have no doubt I will love the third one as well, especially with the graphics! I also really like Origin myself. Most of the games I play are on it and it works great. I barely even use Steam anymore...


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I must be the only one on here who isnt interested in crysis 3. I find it extremely boring


HOW DARE YOU???!!!?!?!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I must be the only one on here who isnt interested in crysis 3. I find it extremely boring


I was bored 2 minutes into the game... FPS are just... so boring for me now. I've played probably 1000 of them over the last 15 years. They are pretty much the exact same and need an amazing story to keep me occupied. Sadly, no FPS nowadays do.

Far Cry 3 kept me occupied pretty well, but that's mainly because it was open world and had a somewhat decent story. It also had a lot of elements many FPS do not, such as man vs animals. I also played it 60% stealth, 40% guns.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I also really like Origin myself. Most of the games I play are on it and it works great. I barely even use Steam anymore...


----------



## Alatar

I don't really care about crysis 3 either, I just want project CARS and far cry 3 maxed at 1440p


----------



## Cloudfire777

Nothing was like the Unreal Tournament series which was popular in the early days. THAT was FPS.

An hour of Unreal tournament gameplay probably burned away more fat than any other exercise could do. All sweaty and had to take a shower after and stuff


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> HOW DARE YOU???!!!?!?!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I loved Crysis 1 but couldn't even finish Crysis Pooo. Meh, Crysis pee looks yawn. Im getting a titan so I can get owned more effeciantly by backwall shooters in BF3


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I can't wait to play Crysis 3 but I'm holding off buying it until I redo my rig. I want it to be the first game I enjoy on my new SLI Titan setup!


I bought crysis 3 already but my 580 was struggling so i put it to the side until my Titan comes in. It will be the first game i fire up.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I was bored 2 minutes into the game... FPS are just... so boring for me now. I've played probably 1000 of them over the last 15 years. They are pretty much the exact same and need an amazing story to keep me occupied. Sadly, no FPS nowadays do.
> 
> Far Cry 3 kept me occupied pretty well, but that's mainly because it was open world and had a somewhat decent story. It also had a lot of elements many FPS do not, such as man vs animals. I also played it 60% stealth, 40% guns.


I'll have to try out FC3. I liked the original

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Nothing was like the Unreal Tournament series which was popular in the early days. THAT was FPS.
> 
> An hour of Unreal tournament gameplay probably burned away more fat than any other exercise could do. All sweaty and had to take a shower after and stuff


I miss "Wolfenstein : Enemy Territory". That game i spent hours upon hours playing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> I loved Crysis 1 but couldn't even finish Crysis Pooo. Meh, Crysis pee looks yawn. Im getting a titan so I can get owned more effeciantly by backwall shooters in BF3


Dice has effectively ruined BF3 with all its nerf and tweaks. It sucks anymore. I have hope for BF4 tho


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm exact opposite of Murlocke. I love FPS and don't really play any other kind of game (well except racing but that's GT5 on PS3........oh, and Zelda). And I played a bit of FC3 but honestly haven't enjoyed it too much (porbably because I have to play it on my folding rig since my 7970's won't really work on it).

Oh and Steam stinks. I <3 Origin! (That ought to get the fanboys riled up)


----------



## tsm106

Hoho ho! Firestrike Extreme 1 gpu...

1 5125 Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition Processor NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan Country Flag in user#2159895 No Description
2 4966 Intel Core i7-2600K Processor NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan Country Flag sg icrashedyourcar No Description
3 4557 Intel Core i7-3930K Processor AMD Radeon HD 7970 Country Flag kr tochi No Description
4 4540 Intel Core i7-3930K Processor AMD Radeon HD 7970 Country Flag us tsm106 No Description


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> I loved Crysis 1 but couldn't even finish Crysis Pooo. Meh, Crysis pee looks yawn. Im getting a titan so I can get owned more effeciantly by backwall shooters in BF3


LOL it kinda sucks right, to buy a $1000 GPU only to get owned by the same kids with their ancient desktops. One would assume that Nvidia bundled some super powerful autoaim with so expensive GPUs. But no, the world is so cruel


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> LOL it kinda sucks right, to buy a $1000 GPU only to get owned by the same kids with their ancient desktops. One would assume that Nvidia bundled some super powerful autoaim with so expensive GPUs. But no, the world is so cruel


Quad rig is going to produce kickbutt fps on CS:Go


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quad rig is going to produce kickbutt fps on CS:Go


1000FPS? lol overkill


----------



## num1son

Anyone know with any certainty whether the card is 10.5 inches long like Nvidia's site claims, or 12.06 inches like Newegg reports?


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Anyone know with any certainty whether the card is 10.5 inches long like Nvidia's site claims, or 12.06 inches like Newegg reports?


01:34
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Xdb55ukVDA


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I can't wait to play Crysis 3 but I'm holding off buying it until I redo my rig. I want it to be the first game I enjoy on my new SLI Titan setup!
> 
> 
> 
> From what i've played so far, the game is a snoozefest and all about graphics... just like the first 2. I'm not really having fun with it at all, I just keeping playing to see the graphics. Maybe i'm just bored with FPS, I rarely play them anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a game like Witcher 2 to keep me occupied/immersed.
Click to expand...

Dishonored.?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> 01:34
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Xdb55ukVDA


Awesome thanks for that!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Dishonored.?


But graphically Dishonored is meh. It looks cool, but it's just the art style. Won't push a Titan at all.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Dishonored.?


Haven't played yet.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Dishonored.?
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't played yet.
Click to expand...

from your explanation of gaming style preference I think you'll like it.
not saying it's the best visually like stated above but the game is cool.


----------



## carlhil2

......................


----------



## malmental

Crysis Warhead is cool too...


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Crysis Warhead is cool too...


Crysis warhead is still my favorite crysis, loved that game. Crysis 3 definitely has better graphics but overall i'd put crysis warhead slightly ahead in terms of gameplay.

Crysis 3 is great though, definitely better than the disappointing crysis 2.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I don't really care about crysis 3 either, I just want project CARS and far cry 3 maxed at 1440p


That's what i am waiting for, pCARS, how is it?


----------



## mtbiker033

the titan is sweet as a single gpu but I just bought a 690


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> That's what i am waiting for, pCARS, how is it?


It's great, I love the game. Only problem at the moment is that apparently you can't buy it anymore for some reason...

But graphics are impressive:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

OMG those screens are mental! Why can't you buy it?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> OMG those screens are mental! Why can't you buy it?


It's in alpha/pre-alpha and they used to have a system where people could buy access to weekly/monthly builds for different sums of money but apparently since they got the few million that they needed they closed the system or something.

Last time I checked was a few weeks ago, might have changed.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Crysis Warhead is cool too...


I actually just bought Warhead like 2 months ago and i am almost through the entire game.

I find it more taxing on my system then Crysis 2.


----------



## malmental

I still go through 'quick runs' on Crysis and Warhead from time to time.
I have Max Ed Crysis 2 but like everyone else here thus far, it's the least of the three, now four Crysis games.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I don't really care about crysis 3 either, I just want project CARS and *far cry 3 maxed at 1440p*


I hope you picked up a pair of Titans.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> It's great, I love the game. Only problem at the moment is that apparently you can't buy it anymore for some reason...
> 
> But graphics are impressive:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It also doesn't accept Sli at this time either which is gay.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> It also doesn't accept Sli at this time either which is gay.


Which is one of the reasons I'm going with a titan









And I don't have the money for two lol, just a student here. One will get me close enough with far cry.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Which is one of the reasons I'm going with a titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't have the money for two lol, just a student here. One will get me close enough with far cry.


My 690 won't allow me to break 4xmsaa and hold 60fps. You should be able to at least get ultra settings 2xmsaa and hold 60fps with a single Titan. Again this is for 2560x1440p.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> LOL it kinda sucks right, to buy a $1000 GPU only to get owned by the same kids with their ancient desktops. One would assume that Nvidia bundled some super powerful autoaim with so expensive GPUs. But no, the world is so cruel


Oh, when I was a teenager I used to school my elders who had better equipment, so life has come full circle hahaha. Its ghastly for me to think that a majority of my BF1942 time was spent on a 15" low res CRT









But I didn't do so bad when I used to run this rig as its extra large size was agreeable with my feeble eyesight


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Oh, when I was a teenager I used to school my elders who had better equipment, so life has come full circle hahaha. Its ghastly for me to think that a majority of my BF1942 time was spent on a 15" low res CRT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I didn't do so bad when I used to run this rig as its extra large size was agreeable with my feeble eyesight


Portrait eyefinity with small bezels. Looks fantastic.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Oh, when I was a teenager I used to school my elders who had better equipment, so life has come full circle hahaha. Its ghastly for me to think that a majority of my BF1942 time was spent on a 15" low res CRT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I didn't do so bad when I used to run this rig as its extra large size was agreeable with my feeble eyesight


----------



## malmental

Surround, not Eyefinity...


----------



## Mhill2029

I88bastar monitor setup is pure sex in my eyes, but my god that's some serious coin just in displays...

Alatar you know you could have bought 2x GTX680's or 7970's in Crossfire if you wanted FarCry 3 greatness and for the same money as a titan. But greater performance.....


----------



## malmental

doubt that...








maybe SLi GTX 680's but not the 7970's..


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> doubt that...


What are you doubting?

Lol now i see the edit.....you realise i sold 4x GTX680's? The 7970 kicks butt man seriously.....and i'm an Nvidia fan.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> From what i've played so far, the game is a snoozefest and all about graphics... just like the first 2. I'm not really having fun with it at all, I just keeping playing to see the graphics. Maybe i'm just bored with FPS, I rarely play them anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a game like Witcher 2 to keep me occupied/immersed.


I agree. Crysis 3 is cool to look around in and go "ohh, ahh". But as a game, yawn. I use my Lightboost Surround Titan setup for BF3, Darkfall Unholy wars and maybe some EvE Online.

BTW my Titan has been shipped and no charge on my CC. Free Titan YAY!


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I agree. Crysis 3 is cool to look around in and go "ohh, ahh". But as a game, yawn. I use my Lightboost Surround Titan setup for BF3, Darkfall Unholy wars and maybe some EvE Online.
> 
> BTW my Titan has been shipped and no charge on my CC. Free Titan YAY!


You deserve freebies considering the amount you've spent in the last year or so lol


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> doubt that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doubting?
> 
> Lol now i see the edit.....you realise i sold 4x GTX680's? The 7970 kicks butt man seriously.....and i'm an Nvidia fan.
Click to expand...

I remember you telling me in another thread so I have to pull your chain slightly....


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I remember you telling me in another thread so I have to pull your chain slightly....


Oh it's like that is it? lol

I do like the Titan, but one card wouldn't be enough to warrant it. Especially as even 2x 660Ti's match it and in most cases beat it.....i couldn't deal with that embarassment on forums.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> I88bastar monitor setup is pure sex in my eyes, but my god that's some serious coin just in displays...
> 
> Alatar you know you could have bought 2x GTX680's or 7970's in Crossfire if you wanted FarCry 3 greatness and for the same money as a titan. But greater performance.....


I could have bought those way back if I wanted to. But I wanted to go with a single GPU and I've been obsessed with GK110 for a year so Titan for me it is then









And I've always mentioned pCARS before far cry 3, even my 590 actually does very well in FC3.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I remember you telling me in another thread so I have to pull your chain slightly....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it's like that is it? lol
> 
> I do like the Titan, but one card wouldn't be enough to warrant it. Especially as even 2x 660Ti's match it and in most cases beat it.....i couldn't deal with that embarassment on forums.
Click to expand...

I'll be running just that, SLi N660Ti PE/OC in about two weeks.
it's GOING TO HAVE TO BE good enough..
I hope..


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Surround, not Eyefinity...


I88bastar used to have quadfire 7970's. I know because I sold him one..


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> After having like 40+ GPU's over the last ten years I've never had that problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really no different than the motherboard having everything exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. User error by far if you are damaging boards due to no backplate.
Click to expand...

Possibly not the GPUs PCB, but if the GPU cooler is too heavy, you might damage the motherboard. I had my GTX 480 with the AXP in an EP45-UD3LR and initially I thought the card was holding up pretty well until I upgraded to the Sabertooth X79 and realised the card didn't bend much because it was resting and making pressure on the SATA cables, whose connectors were bent. I didn't know exactly how much pressure the card with the AXP would put on a motherboard because of this though, so I put the GTX 480 on the Sabertooth X79 just like that.

Initially it held decently, but after around 7 months not only was the card bent, but more worringly, the PCIe slot was starting to show signs of being bent. I immediately put a piece of plastic to support the AXP. Funnily enough the piece of plastic I had at hand that fits just perfectly is the plastic cover for the I/O section the Sabertooth X79 comes with and which I had removed. So, the bottom line is, a backplate might have helped, but perhaps the ideal solution for people with heavy cards is to either have a case with a native support, make your own support or have the case horizontally. Unfortunately there aren't many options for native horizontal cases.

Edit: Or, like Majin SSJ Eric said (see post below), a case with a vertical video card position, which is probably an even better and more elegant native solution.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Best part about my TJ11 is the vertical video card position which eliminates PCB drooping. And back plates are justified simply by the superior aesthetics IMO...


----------



## Alatar

Cases in general just get in the way


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Best part about my TJ11 is the vertical video card position which eliminates PCB drooping. And back plates are justified simply by the superior aesthetics IMO...


Oh yes, I forgot about that style of cases, I might actually buy one the next time I buy a case for my main rig.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Surround, not Eyefinity...


Its eyefinity, he had 5 screen surround. Not possible with NV.

Not saying that it's my thing, but his pictures were definitely eyefinity 6


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Oh, when I was a teenager I used to school my elders who had better equipment, so life has come full circle hahaha. Its ghastly for me to think that a majority of my BF1942 time was spent on a 15" low res CRT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I didn't do so bad when I used to run this rig as its extra large size was agreeable with my feeble eyesight


Used to? What happened to it.

I been waiting for ARMA3 or a worthy game to get a set-up like that ever since I saw Vegas first versions of it. Why would you want anything else, looks off it's head.


----------



## zipper17

k|ngp|n`s GTX Titan Benchmark
almost all become number 1 again with gtx titan.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Used to? What happened to it.
> 
> I been waiting for ARMA3 or a worthy game to get a set-up like that ever since I saw Vegas first versions of it. Why would you want anything else, looks off it's head.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Used to? What happened to it.
> 
> I been waiting for ARMA3 or a worthy game to get a set-up like that ever since I saw Vegas first versions of it. Why would you want anything else, looks off it's head.


It was too much of a good thing. Made me motion sick and was just too much screen for the brain to process. Im now running two Overlord Tempest 130hz 1440p displays and a soon to be in posession titan.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Used to? What happened to it.
> 
> I been waiting for ARMA3 or a worthy game to get a set-up like that ever since I saw Vegas first versions of it. Why would you want anything else, looks off it's head.


Five screens wide is pretty overwhelming, and most games HUD's don't play nice with it. Not to mention having information off to the far left and right actually puts you at a disadvantage in some games. You want as much information as possible in your central vision so you don't have to turn your eyes and head that much for the quickest response. But that is the competitive gamer coming out of me.







It definitely has the "wow" factor though!

With my Titan's I am scaling it back a bit and going back to a 3x portrait surround setup. The key difference this time? 2D Lightboost hack mode for perfect motion clarity at 3240x1920. It will be like having a massive high-resolution CRT.


----------



## TheGovernment

I soooo want to love mutli screen setups but the bezels keep my OCD from ever letting me have them. I've tried 2 different times but even a few mm thick bezel is to much IMO. I just froth at the mouth thinking of the sweet curved screen that are supposed to be coming out in the next year or so. I'm getting dual Titans so I should be good for at least a couple of years no matter what comes out.


----------



## jtom320

I'd love to see some downsampled Crysis 3 benches with this thing. I'm over my sgssaa addiction and on to playing games at 3400X1800. Unfortunately my 670 literally chokes and dies if I try to play Crysis 3 that way.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> "SGSSAA is simply the full scene version of TrSSAA.
> 
> TrSSAA chooses which pixels to apply itself to with an alpha test. Nvidia put out a driver version with a bug in the TrSSAA code that disregarded the results of the alpha test and applied itself to all pixels. That buggy version of TrSSAA is SGSSAA.
> 
> You would expect TrSSAA to be faster than SGSSAA since one is full scene and the other is not, but how much of the performance hit comes after the alpha test? Has someone done a benchmark on this?
> 
> For more in-depth info, see NaturalViolence's page on Nvidia AA modes, particularly the SGSSAA page.
> 
> When talking about blurring in SSAA and SGSSAA, it's important to know that it only happens when a game's post-processing shader is not compatible with SGSSAA or has odd framebuffer formats. Also, some games look better with SSAA than SGSSAA, and some games look better with SGSSAA than SSAA. For example, I have read that Skyrim is now very compatible with SGSSAA and has no blurring with LOD set to 0, and no texture shimmering even on bump-mapped textures. While elsewhere, I have read that (at least at one point) Mass Effect 3 was better with SSAA than with SGSSAA, but I don't know if that has changed since then. I also did some testing awhile ago (which I really should redo now) where I found that in Mass Effect 2, 16xCSAA + 4xSGSSAA was the only mode that got rid of all jaggies and seemed to look much better than 4xMSAA + 4xSGSSAA, even though I know you are supposed to match 4x to 4x and not use CSAA." ...from the WWW!


thats an excellent answer i just would like to add that i found out about sparse grid super sampling, i believe on the same page you refereed to, when looking for some FC3 settings in nvidia inspector. set the flag to Treat 'Override any application setting' as 'Application-controlled' with the Mode as 'Override any application' an equal amount of MSAA (2) and SGSSAA (2) made it so much better looking w/o the performance hit of 4xMSAA.

that is all . .moving along . . .


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Used to? What happened to it.
> 
> I been waiting for ARMA3 or a worthy game to get a set-up like that ever since I saw Vegas first versions of it. Why would you want anything else, looks off it's head.
> 
> 
> 
> Five screens wide is pretty overwhelming, and most games HUD's don't play nice with it. Not to mention having information off to the far left and right actually puts you at a disadvantage in some games. You want as much information as possible in your central vision so you don't have to turn your eyes and head that much for the quickest response. But that is the competitive gamer coming out of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It definitely has the "wow" factor though!
> 
> With my Titan's I am scaling it back a bit and going back to a 3x portrait surround setup. The key difference this time? 2D Lightboost hack mode for perfect motion clarity at 3240x1920. It will be like having a massive high-resolution CRT.
Click to expand...

your running 3D.?


----------



## stevman17

Is this card capable of running 3 2560x1440 monitors? If not, is there any card available that can?


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> Is this card capable of running 3 2560x1440 monitors? If not, is there any card available that can?


It is.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> Is this card capable of running 3 2560x1440 monitors? If not, is there any card available that can?


i was running BF3 in surround 3d @ 6000 x 1080p with one GTX 680 FTW 4gb card. I think the titan is a safe bet.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> Is this card capable of running 3 2560x1440 monitors? If not, is there any card available that can?


It better, that's what i am about to setup!


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> Is this card capable of running 3 2560x1440 monitors? If not, is there any card available that can?


If your cool with medium setting's. Then yes.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> your running 3D.?


No 3D is noob stuff, 2D Lightboost baby!







(not to mention it's impossible to run 3D in portrait.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I soooo want to love mutli screen setups but the bezels keep my OCD from ever letting me have them. I've tried 2 different times but even a few mm thick bezel is to much IMO. I just froth at the mouth thinking of the sweet curved screen that are supposed to be coming out in the next year or so. I'm getting dual Titans so I should be good for at least a couple of years no matter what comes out.


I was thinking about doing a dichroic mirror setup to eliminate the bezels completely but the mirror cost alone would be ~$1K. Not to mention it would be more difficult with portrait mode due to the panel height and the required panel angle for TN viewing angles.


----------



## stevman17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> If your cool with medium setting's. Then yes.


I was just wondering if it was possible, I would need to have 3 DVI-D ports if I got 2 more Shimians.

Edit: unless there is some sort of workaround.

Edit 2: It looks like the card has Two dual-link DVI and a DisplayPort 1.2.

So, as long as a DisplayPort to dual-link DVI adapter works, it looks like the card does support 3 monitors at 2560 x 1440. Awesome.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> Is this card capable of running 3 2560x1440 monitors? If not, is there any card available that can?


It's physically capable but I wouldn't expect playable frame rates in a game like Crysis from a single Titan at 7680x1440 resolution...


----------



## stevman17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> It's physically capable but I wouldn't expect playable frame rates in a game like Crysis from a single Titan at 7680x1440 resolution...


I also wouldn't expect playable framerates, but I am excited for what the future holds. Perhaps the next gen flagship cards will make games playable at 7680x1440, at least in SLI/Crossfire.

SLI'd Titan's could probably give a decent experience at 7680x1440, but I certainly do not have the $2k, plus the ~$800 for the two new monitors.


----------



## Sujeto 1

So we can say;

fact: Titan perfomance is not enough to max out many todays games on 1080p like Crysis 3, metro 2033, neither on higher resolutions

fact: Titan cost the same that Sli configurations 15 - 20 % higher on FPS (making able to max out those games).

fact: Titan was created for calculation and scientifics stuffs, things you woundnt use never on gaming

fact: Titan has less microstuttering than Sli Configs. (at this point microstuttering is almost inperceptible on current gen of video cards)

fact: having roughly 30 % more FPS than current 7970 Ghz edition, an hipotetical 8970 Ghz could also get 20 % - 30% with overclock, having the Titan soon overpassed.

fact: we have the " I buy whatever i want to buy at the cost i want and nobody cares what i do with my money, i can give it all to nvidia if you prefer" phylosophy .

Don't harrasme again, tell me i'm wrong and that's it. Titan isnot logic even having the money.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> So we can say;
> 
> fact: Titan perfomance is not enough to max out many todays games on 1080p like Crysis 3, metro 2033, neither on higher resolutions
> 
> fact: Titan cost the same that Sli configurations 15 - 20 % higher on FPS *(making able to max out those games).*
> 
> fact: Titan was created for calculation and scientifics stuffs, things you woundnt use never on gaming
> 
> fact: Titan has less microstuttering than Sli Configs. *(at this point microstuttering is almost inperceptible on current gen of video cards)*
> 
> fact: having roughly 30 % more FPS than current 7970 Ghz edition, an hipotetical 8970 Ghz could also get 20 % - 30% with overclock, having the Titan soon overpassed.
> 
> fact: we have the " I buy whatever i want to buy at the cost i want and nobody cares what i do with my money, i can give it all to nvidia if you prefer" phylosophy .
> 
> Don't harrasme again, tell me i'm wrong and that's it. Titan isnot logic even having the money.


1) Yes.
2) Subjective as hell, rest of the point, yes.
3) GK110 was created to be a large single die amazing card, it was first SOLD as a compute card. There isn't much difference between a FirePro GPU and a 7970 GPU either. Therefor, no not a *fact* at all.
4) Subjective as hell, you're reading too much of xoleras' posts. Your addendum is *NOT* a fact.
5) This entire "fact" is a guess, a badly disguised projection, and a bad one, as you are comparing an overclocked card (8970) to a factory clocked titan.








6) We have people who will buy the best single GPU card out there, for $1,000. They believe the performance they will get out of it, will justify the purchase.
7) There is a reason you have 340 posts nearly, have been around for almost a year, and still 0 rep. Nobody is harassing you, we (as a subjective whole) are debating with you, and raising counters to your arguments. It is not your place to tell me if my purchase is logical or not, you simply do not have the information required to *MAKE* that statement.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> So we can say;
> 
> fact: Titan perfomance is not enough to max out many todays games on 1080p like Crysis 3, metro 2033, neither on higher resolutions
> 
> fact: Titan cost the same that Sli configurations 15 - 20 % higher on FPS (making able to max out those games).
> 
> Don't harrasme again, tell me i'm wrong and that's it. Titan isnot logic even having the money.


Sorry I won't address the rest of your points because you've already failed at the first two. In the game I'm interested in playing (crysis 3) you need some Titans to play at big boy resolutions.









And this is only single monitor. Multi-monitor is even more demanding.



Don't harrasme again, etc etc blah blah logic.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Ok be calm, i just writhe those statements for be objected if necesary, is not that i trusth on them, in fact, im hardly considering a Titan just not totally sure, actually i still hope TItan overclocked can close to gtx 690 very well i better wait a couple of months to see what happen and people say.

Pd: i dont need REPs, that's doesnt work to get more FPS on video games.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I want SLI Titans. Period. I don't care about price/performance. I care about what the fastest single GPU card available is and then getting two of them. Then water cooling them. Because I can.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I want SLI Titans. Period. I don't care about price/performance. I care about what the fastest single GPU card available is and then getting two of them. Then water cooling them. Because I can.


and as i said i respect that, my own concern is future proofe and is what im looking for, why wouldnt you go with SLI GTX 690? for example, on reviews SLI GTX 690 seems still stronger than Sli titans. GTX 690 is the faster card avaible. just wondering.

I was also as many people obsesed for the GK110 didn't get GTX 690 waithing what GK110 could bring.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> as i said i respect that, my own concern is future proofe and is what im looking for, why wouldnt you go with SLI GTX 690? for example, on reviews SLI seems still stronger than Sli titans.


Yes the 690s will be stronger for benchmarks but i think people don't like the scaling / stutter issues in games? that's the only concern id have.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Future proof doesn't exist. Get over that right now. To your other point about dual 690's, quad SLI is very finicky and introduces a lot of issues that don't exist with dual SLI. Not to mention the paltry 2GB of VRAM you'd still be stuck with. Don't get me wrong, the 690 is still a beast but I'd prefer two Titans to two 690's...


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Future proof doesn't exist. Get over that right now. To your other point about dual 690's, quad SLI is very finicky and introduces a lot of issues that don't exist with dual SLI. Not to mention the paltry 2GB of VRAM you'd still be stuck with. Don't get me wrong, the 690 is still a beast but I'd prefer two Titans to two 690's...


Ok i understand, i dont like also the idea to have 4 cores of GTX 680 working at the same time, i know it could bring issues. Ok im goin to wait and see what happen with Titan, its also my first choice, mainly because it can handle 6GB and it will make it last quite more on the time i think. Future proof exist, i have an aiging GTX 260 and E8400 believe me this rig was future proofe, i recently added a second GTX 260 and the jump was great, on DX10 it runs everything maxed out, saddly i need to jump DX11 and my brother need a computer, so this one go for him. Future proof is real when one choose the rigth components.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Ok i understand, i dont like also the idea to have 4 cores of GTX 680 working at the same time, i know it could bring issues. Ok im goin to wait and see what happen with Titan, its also my first choice, mainly because it can handle 6GB and it will make it last quite more on the time i think. Future proof exist, i have an aiging *GTX 260 and E8400* believe me this rig was future proofe, i recently added a second GTX 260 and the jump was great, on DX10 it runs everything maxed out, saddly i need to jump DX11 and my brother need a computer, so this one go for him. Future proof is real when one choose the rigth components.


LOL that is dead on gone. No proof that future proof exist..

Only way you could use that as proof is if it some how was able to keep up with todays hardware.

You just kept the components long thats all.


----------



## El_Capitan

Lol, future proof. Go back in time 4 and a half years and buy the 8800 Ultra for $700, see how well that future-proofs you.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El_Capitan*
> 
> Lol, future proof. Go back in time 4 and a half years and buy the 8800 Ultra for $700, see how well that future-proofs you.


One architectural leap forward and the previous gen looks terrible. Not as much as it used to mind since advances in performance are getting smaller and smaller....


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> It was too much of a good thing. Made me motion sick and was just too much screen for the brain to process. Im now running two Overlord Tempest 130hz 1440p displays and a soon to be in posession titan.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Five screens wide is pretty overwhelming, and most games HUD's don't play nice with it. Not to mention having information off to the far left and right actually puts you at a disadvantage in some games. You want as much information as possible in your central vision so you don't have to turn your eyes and head that much for the quickest response. But that is the competitive gamer coming out of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It definitely has the "wow" factor though!
> 
> With my Titan's I am scaling it back a bit and going back to a 3x portrait surround setup. The key difference this time? 2D Lightboost hack mode for perfect motion clarity at 3240x1920. It will be like having a massive high-resolution CRT.


I'm really surprised both of you have changed your set-ups.

Would never let go of my 3x1 portrait set-up and always assumed the smaller bezels and extra screens would be the ultimate. Since both changing what would you recommend for the best of both worlds?

I have to change my 3x 60hz Dell U2412Ms (3856x1920P) at some point because the bezels are too large. I have just been waiting for a new game to come out that I actually want to play to justify the new project. What 120hz screen would you recommend other than the Samsung S27A750D because they are pretty cheap at the moment?


----------



## RJacobs28

Just debuted in AUS for only....

$1279!!

Wow, really. 2 7970's would beat it easily but you could actually purchase 3 and it would still be $100 cheaper than a Titan.

Sorry, nvidia. Not a chance.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El_Capitan*
> 
> Lol, future proof. Go back in time 4 and a half years and buy the 8800 Ultra for $700, see how well that future-proofs you.


Technology has slowed down a lot. Not the big leaps like back then. Now far as Resolutions that's a different story. 1080P still is the standard, even with new resolutions coming out. Titan will last a good # of years @ 1080. (even though it's not made for it)


----------



## jprovido

I was gonna buy a Titan. but then I found a very good deal with two evga gtx 680's for 750USD. (it's a good price from where I'm from) now I just have to get rid of my other gtx 680 which is a jetstream card


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> Just debuted in AUS for only....
> 
> $1279!!
> 
> Wow, really. 2 7970's would beat it easily but you could actually purchase 3 and it would still be $100 cheaper than a Titan.
> 
> Sorry, nvidia. Not a chance.


personal opinion....
like I'd have to sell that weak 8150 of yours for a 8320/50...
matter of choice.

hope you understand my example.


----------



## Draygonn

When the 58xx's had no competition for six months the retailers jacked up prices and took nice profits. Looks like Nvidia wants to keep that cash in house. Low yields, no single gpu competition for the foreseeable future, plenty of vram for extremely high rez setups, low temps, SLI 2-3-4 that will simply walk away from the competition. They can charge whatever they want and will sell every one. Seems like the perfect card.

I'm adding 120Hz triples for racing, the idea of a single gpu that can outpower two 480s and has vram to spare intrigues me. But my wallet says to wait another year and see what the 880s have to offer. Meanwhile I'll stick to a single monitor for the tough games. Wish I could solder a few xtra GB's onto these 480s


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> When the 58xx's had no competition for six months the retailers jacked up prices and took nice profits. Looks like Nvidia wants to keep that cash in house. Low yields, no single gpu competition for the foreseeable future, plenty of vram for extremely high rez setups, low temps, SLI 2-3-4 that will simply walk away from the competition. They can charge whatever they want and will sell every one. Seems like the perfect card.
> 
> I'm adding 120Hz triples for racing, the idea of a single gpu that can outpower two 480s and has vram to spare intrigues me. But my wallet says to wait another year and see what the 880s have to offer. Meanwhile I'll stick to a single monitor for the tough games. Wish I could solder a few xtra GB's onto these 480s


780's do you mean, the 880 (Maxwell) is a ways down the line..
Maxwell will be beastly in my opinion.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> and as i said i respect that, my own concern is future proofe and is what im looking for, why wouldnt you go with SLI GTX 690? for example, *on reviews SLI GTX 690 seems still stronger than Sli titans*. GTX 690 is the faster card avaible. just wondering.
> 
> I was also as many people obsesed for the GK110 didn't get GTX 690 waithing what GK110 could bring.


----------



## hatlesschimp

What do you reckon of them prices for the Aussies?


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> I think I figured out a good solution for now until I have enough money saved for water cooling the cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I did was I moved my corsair h80i to the top of my case allowing room for the first PCI-Ex 3.0 slot to be available where I can put the first titan. Since I am going with SLI this first slot will run at x8 PCI-Ex 3.0 which is effectively x16 PCI-Ex 2.0. Any idea if this will affect performance in games? probably nothing noticeable right, like 1% difference? If the performance difference is only 1% then I can just overclock the card and get the performance back that I lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second card will run in slot 4 which will be PCI-Ex 3.0 at x16. So both will still be running PCI-Ex 3.0 but the first will run at x8 as apposed to x16 that the bottom card will get.
> 
> By doing this I have put a large gap between the 2 cards which should allow more air to get between them.


Gonna need a long sli bridge dont forget that.


----------



## Brulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> What do you reckon of them prices for the Aussies?


lol was just looking at the prices here in aus...

Asus GTX Titan 6GB $1279.00
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1465&products_id=22755

Asus GTX 690 4GB $1249.00
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1385&products_id=20216

ffs australia....


----------



## hatlesschimp

Man i was tempted and then i saw the 690 is cheaper. Like what the ???? Why is it so ????

Whats the difference from the EVGA TITAN SC vs ASUS TITAN?


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> So we can say; fact: Titan perfomance is not enough to max out many todays games on 1080p like Crysis 3, metro 2033, neither on higher resolutions


It is more than capable of running Metro 2033 on max settings. It will also play Crysis 3 on max settings in 1080p just fine at 35FPS. If you want more FPS, then just enable FXAA. Titan can play all games on 1080p max and its the only single GPU that is able to.
Quote:


> fact: Titan cost the same that Sli configurations 15 - 20 % higher on FPS (making able to max out those games).


7970GHz in CF is 8% faster than a single Titan. 680 SLI is 12% faster than Titan. You get micro stuttering with both CF and SLI. You don`t get it with Titan.
Quote:


> fact: Titan was created for calculation and scientifics stuffs, things you woundnt use never on gaming


I would say you are partly right, but you presented it entirely wrong. Titan is good with both. Its the king in GPGPU and its the king in gaming (single GPUs).
Quote:


> fact: Titan has less microstuttering than Sli Configs. (at this point microstuttering is almost inperceptible on current gen of video cards)


It have much less microstuttering. But no, its not inperceptible. Go read reviews. 690 is having least microstuttering because of some technology, 680 SLI still have microstuttering, 7970GHz SLI have most of it. I won`t go in to bigger details than that, we have been discussing it so many times now.
Quote:


> fact: having roughly 30 % more FPS than current 7970 Ghz edition, an hipotetical 8970 Ghz could also get 20 % - 30% with overclock, having the Titan soon overpassed.


8970GHz WILL be a brand new architecture. Generally new architecture changes see a pretty good performance jump, so yeah, it could overtake Titan. But 8970GHz is coming out in Q4 2013 at EARLIEST. Most likely early 2014. Which is exactly when Maxwell from Nvidia is out too, battling against 8970. Its just the way it is, you won`t have the most powerful rig much long in the computer world. New hardware is out all the time
Quote:


> fact: we have the " I buy whatever i want to buy at the cost i want and nobody cares what i do with my money, i can give it all to nvidia if you prefer" phylosophy .


Is this really an Nvidia philosophy? What about the guys with an overkill CPU? What about the people who game on 1080p with 4x7970GHz? Its a right as an individual to get to buy whatever you want.
Quote:


> Don't harrasme again, tell me i'm wrong and that's it. Titan isnot logic even having the money.


Maybe its not logical for you, but its that for a lot of other people. You don`t know how much these people earn per year. They obviously can afford the GPU, since they buy it. YOU might go after the performance/$ philosophy, others don`t. People see things different, maybe the bigger picture. PhysX, drivers, stuttering, the brand they prefer, best GPU cost whatever it cost, etc etc. People are different. The continued critism of Titan buyers is uncalled for.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> What do you reckon of them prices for the Aussies?


I honestly don't know how they get away with this.

Regardless, when I buy three GTX Titans and I will at some point this year, they will be from overseas. Even if I have to cop GST importing them, plus postage they will still be significantly cheaper.

Just tried Crysis 3 on my PC and yeah, I need three GTX Titans. Lol.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> I honestly don't know how they get away with this.
> 
> Regardless, when I buy three GTX Titans and I will at some point this year, they will be from overseas. Even if I have to cop GST importing them, plus postage they will still be significantly cheaper.
> 
> Just tried Crysis 3 on my PC and yeah, I need three GTX Titans. Lol.


I just purchased crysis for $50 express post. i was going to buy from Origin and then thought surely i can get it cheaper than $99

I'm Playing Crysis 2 at the moment and im loving it. First time ive played it.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> It is more than capable .....r.


seems fair ... may i ask; what configuration would you get today if you would know you won't and you can not buy another PC in many years?

A hard question


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> seems fair ... may i ask; what configuration would you get today if you would know you won't and you can not buy another PC in many years?
> 
> A hard question


Today? If money is no problem?

GTX Titan SLI. Best performance out there, it even beats 3x7970 and 3x680. You get 6GB of VRAM instead of 2/3GB of VRAM which will be useful for future games. You get 500W instead of 750W/600W. You might get a bigger driver boost than the rest since this is a new GPU. I say maybe because its a Kepler after all. Titan SLI is also pretty quiet compared to other SLI configurations http://www.sweclockers.com/image/diagram/3464?k=fac60bd5453f8ac3cd549c307e83ba0f, http://www.guru3d.com/index.php?ct=articles&action=file&id=2444

If money is an issue?
I might have to think about that. I really don`t know

If you could wait a little longer?
GTX 780 is coming out. Rumors say announced in March. From there it isn`t long way to GTX 790 which is two GTX 780s on the same card. It will beat Titan for sure. Price for this GPU is probably around $1099. But who knows, there might be a while until they are announced. 7990 is also most probably coming too from AMD.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> seems fair ... may i ask; what configuration would you get today if you would know you won't and you can not buy another PC in many years?
> 
> A hard question


Well if it's the GPU that concerns you the most go with Titan , later on when price will drop you can always add another one and Titan SLI is a much better choice than 690 quad SLI.
Of course you have to plan ahead with suitable motherboard ............
I for myself decided to go with 690 as i have a single 1440p monitor , budget of $1000 so no option to go Titan SLI and i will probably upgrade again by the end of the year , that would depend on the performance of new cards of course.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Today? If money is no problem?
> 
> GTX Titan SLI. Best performance out there, it even beats 3x7970 and 3x680. You get 6GB of VRAM instead of 2/3GB of VRAM which will be useful for future games. You get 500W instead of 750W/600W. You might get a bigger driver boost than the rest since this is a new GPU. I say maybe because its a Kepler after all. Titan SLI is also pretty quiet compared to other SLI configurations http://www.sweclockers.com/image/diagram/3464?k=fac60bd5453f8ac3cd549c307e83ba0f, http://www.guru3d.com/index.php?ct=articles&action=file&id=2444
> 
> If money is an issue?
> I might have to think about that. I really don`t know


Is kinda no an issue, cause im planing to sell my old motorcycle to buy this new Pc, Ok, lets wait like a month to see customed and signatures titans (god i hope they drop a bit in price) then put every thing on a 3930K + 32 Gb ram that should be enough for some years. then next year i will get another titan if is still on production.


----------



## guinner16

Does anyone have a clue as to when the Newegg preorders will ship. I was figuring today or tomorrow at the latest since some of the non preorders shipped over the weekend.


----------



## Avonosac

I think it said shipping 2/28 on mine when I bought it, looks like the asus shipment to them got delayed in transit somehow.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Is kinda no an issue, cause im planing to sell my old motorcycle to buy this new Pc, Ok, lets wait like a month to see customed and signatures titans (god i hope they drop a bit in price) then put every thing on a 3930K + 32 Gb ram that should be enough for some years. then next year i will get another titan if is still on production.


That is not a bad choice.







Titan will be plentyful for a while. That 10 000 rumors was false.

Quote:


> Colorful Announces Factory-Overclocked GeForce GTX TIitan Graphics Card


Quote:


> Colorful announced a factory-overclocked GeForce GTX Titan graphics card, which sticks to NVIDIA-reference board design. The card ships with a maximum GPU clock speed of 983 MHz (an offset of 100 MHz over NVIDIA reference specifications), with a memory clock speed of 6.40 GHz (roughly 400 MHz overclock). The board and cooling assembly, as mentioned earlier, are NVIDIA reference designs. Colorful's package includes a pair of jacks that work to minimize PCB bending on the graphics card, in addition to the usual paraphernalia. Colorful will begin sales in the Greater China region.


http://www.techpowerup.com/180622/Colorful-Announces-Factory-Overclocked-GeForce-GTX-TIitan-Graphics-Card.html


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Is kinda no an issue, cause im planing to sell my old motorcycle to buy this new Pc, Ok, lets wait like a month to see customed and signatures titans (god i hope they drop a bit in price) then put every thing on a 3930K + 32 Gb ram that should be enough for some years. then next year i will get another titan if is still on production.


You can't be serious about dumping your 690 for a single Titan now? And,if you are replacing it with 2 Titans (which makes sense), why not wait until you have the money, rather than living with sub par performance relative to a single 690?
Here is my prediction, we will be seeing a lot of buyers remorse in coming weeks on the Titans' owners thread who chose a single Titan over a single 690. Mark my words, and take out your popcorn, as this movie will replay in several postings on various threads.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I think it said shipping 2/28 on mine when I bought it, looks like the asus shipment to them got delayed in transit somehow.


I was thinking that meant release date. Usually preorders ship a couplem days early so they arrive on the actual release date. That kinda sucks that we have to wait this long.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> *fact: having roughly 30 % more FPS than current 7970 Ghz edition, an hipotetical 8970 Ghz could also get 20 % - 30% with overclock, having the Titan soon overpassed.*


You do realize Titans overclock as well? So far, on *launch drivers*, the Titans are gaining a average of 20% increases in performance from being overclocked. So it will still be faster, as it should be.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You do realize Titans overclock as well? So far, on *launch drivers*, the Titans are gaining a average of 20% increases in performance from being overclocked. So it will still be faster, as it should be.


Meh...maybe about 10-15%. As low as 8% in crysis 3 with a 31% over clock. The titans oc percentage/ performance is right on par with the 680. ~3/1 or 2.5/1

But we have no idea about the 8970 so it doesn't matter.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You do realize Titans overclock as well? So far, on *launch drivers*, the Titans are gaining a average of 20% increases in performance from being overclocked. So it will still be faster, as it should be.


Nobody stops to think that before they talk.

There are still fps gains waiting to be had on Titan. Probably another 10%. Add in 20% OC to what we're seeing and it's looking pretty darn good.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> What do you reckon of them prices for the Aussies?


You guys have your own continent (OK, mostly desert) and you want cheap Titan's too?


----------



## hatlesschimp

I couldn't help myself i purchased 2x EVGA GeForce GTX Titans for $2038 AUD including Express delivery and full insurance!

So who wants 2x EVGA GTX 4gb 680s?

And to think i was contemplating these prices LOL -


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> One architectural leap forward and the previous gen looks terrible. Not as much as it used to mind since advances in performance are getting smaller and smaller....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Technology has slowed down a lot. Not the big leaps like back then. Now far as Resolutions that's a different story. 1080P still is the standard, even with new resolutions coming out. Titan will last a good # of years @ 1080. (even though it's not made for it)


When you have current gen's mid-ranged cards at ~$160 new (HD 7850 2GB and overclocked), beating out the previous gen's top-ranged card (GTX 580 1.5GB overclocked) that was ~$500 new, I don't know where you're coming up with the idea that technology is slowing down.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El_Capitan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> One architectural leap forward and the previous gen looks terrible. Not as much as it used to mind since advances in performance are getting smaller and smaller....
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Technology has slowed down a lot. Not the big leaps like back then. Now far as Resolutions that's a different story. 1080P still is the standard, even with new resolutions coming out. Titan will last a good # of years @ 1080. (even though it's not made for it)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you have current gen's mid-ranged cards at ~$160 new (HD 7850 2GB and overclocked), beating out the previous gen's top-ranged card (GTX 580 1.5GB overclocked) that was ~$500 new, I don't know where you're coming up with the idea that technology is slowing down.
Click to expand...

when or where exactly does the 2GB 7850 beat the 1.5GB GTX 580 in gaming wise.?









read the benches and charts first....








http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2012/03/05/amd-radeon-hd-7850-2gb/4


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> when or where exactly does the 2GB 7850 beat the 1.5GB GTX 580 in gaming wise.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> read the benches and charts first....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2012/03/05/amd-radeon-hd-7850-2gb/4


Have some courtesy not to bring up super-old charts that are irrelevant with current drivers.
My 7850 under both FX8320 and i5-3570k , pulls 59 fps average in BF3 and thats in mp 64/64 caspian border with x4 SSAO/everything ultra.








, while that review was probably done in single player.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> You can't be serious about dumping your 690 for a single Titan now? And,if you are replacing it with 2 Titans (which makes sense), why not wait until you have the money, rather than living with sub par performance relative to a single 690?
> Here is my prediction, we will be seeing a lot of buyers remorse in coming weeks on the Titans' owners thread who chose a single Titan over a single 690. Mark my words, and take out your popcorn, as this movie will replay in several postings on various threads.


That why i said to wait a couple of months and see what happen on the city, there is no rush since Titan is been mass produced for every single brand, GTX 690 can be reselled easily. there is no rush at all


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> when or where exactly does the 2GB 7850 beat the 1.5GB GTX 580 in gaming wise.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> read the benches and charts first....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2012/03/05/amd-radeon-hd-7850-2gb/4
> 
> 
> 
> Have some courtesy not to bring up super-old charts that are irrelevant with current drivers.
> My 7850 under both FX8320 and i5-3570k , pulls 59 fps average in BF3 and thats in mp 64/64 caspian border with x4 SSAO/everything ultra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , while that review was probably done in single player.
Click to expand...

so... still not better than a GTX 580 as driver improvement hit both camps.
BTW, the GTX 580 can overclock too..


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> when or where exactly does the 2GB 7850 beat the 1.5GB GTX 580 in gaming wise.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> read the benches and charts first....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2012/03/05/amd-radeon-hd-7850-2gb/4


Don't make be break out my benches. I still have my highest overclocking GTX 580 1.5GB that goes to 970MHz Core Clock. A HD7850 2GB overclocked to 1240MHz beats it. This is verified by me first hand.

I try to benchmark on highest overclocks every card that comes out, I don't need other reviews to tell me what's what, especially when most times they don't compare highest overclock vs highest overclock most of the time. I know first hand. All tested on an i7 2600K/2700K at 4.9GHz.


----------



## KaRLiToS

The only way I can see myself buying some Titans is if I was rich and wanted to follow every new GPU releases. But since I'm not, I'll wait 8-9 months and wait for new architectures. I think it's worth the wait.

*Guys, do you want me to make a graph with 7870 and 7850 VS gtx 580 and 570 with Unigine Valley results?* It will be with latest data and latest drivers and everything???


----------



## malmental

that would be interesting to see, yes.
and even if I'm wrong thanks for the graph.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Give me 10 minutes


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm quite certain that a 7870/7850 is faster than a 580 (and I still own a 580). Not sure what that guy's talking about (the chart he posted has a 580 beating a 7950 lol!)...


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm quite certain that a 7870/7850 is faster than a 580 (and I still own a 580). Not sure what that guy's talking about (the chart he posted has a 580 beating a 7950 lol!)...


actually having fun before I go to work..
















side note SSJ:
got that folding client..


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brulf*
> 
> lol was just looking at the prices here in aus...
> 
> Asus GTX Titan 6GB $1279.00
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1465&products_id=22755
> 
> Asus GTX 690 4GB $1249.00
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1385&products_id=20216
> 
> ffs australia....


Now add 200$ for each and it's price we pay in EU







and still it wont be available till first week of march ;/


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> actually having fun before I go to work..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side note SSJ:
> got that folding client..


I'm already at work, thus the bad mood.







And congrats on the folding, be sure to check your stats on EOC!


----------



## Alatar

A 7850 is definitely behind a 580 at stock even after driver improvements.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Looks to me like the 580 is 26% faster than the 7850. The 580 also has around 25% headroom for OCs...


----------



## malmental

this is going to be a good little debate...
cheers for now.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> A 7850 is definitely behind a 580 at stock even after driver improvements.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to me like the 580 is 26% faster than the 7850. The 580 also has around 25% headroom for OCs...


I really wish you'd stop posting those useless TPU charts. Read El Capitan's post, we are talking about max OC and he has both cards. Hell, I have a 580 Lightning that only clocks to 930MHz and I'm sure a 1200+MHz 7850 7870 would beat it...

EDIT - Sorry I think I was thinking of a 7870 now that I think about it...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I really wish you'd stop posting those useless TPU charts. Read El Capitan's post, we are talking about max OC and he has both cards. Hell, I have a 580 Lightning that only clocks to 930MHz and I'm sure a 1200+MHz 7850 would beat it...


It'd be close not a clear win by any means. I don't see why the graph is useless, it gives you the stock performance. 1200MHz is a 40% OC on a 7850, it will require a bit more than that to reach 580s that are equally well clocking ~950MHz.

Sure there might be individual situations where none of this is true but discussing about those seems a bit odd seeing how they don't really apply to anyone else but the owner.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> It'd be close not a clear win by any means. I don't see why the graph is useless, it gives you the stock performance. 1200MHz is a 40% OC on a 7850, it will require a bit more than that to reach 580s that are equally well clocking ~950MHz.
> 
> Sure there might be individual situations where none of this is true but discussing about those seems a bit odd seeing how they don't really apply to anyone else but the owner.


Yeah, sorry, read my edit.


----------



## KaRLiToS

The data used is located in the second sheet. (I didnt incorporate GTX Quad-Sli though)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdEhwdXNuZ1ZfYThIX1JIVTBuaFBLNUE&output=html&widget=true

Number of setup Used:

7870 : 10
7870 CF: 3
7850: 4
7850 CF: 1
GTX 580: 3
GTX 580 SLI: 3
GTX 570: 3
GTX 570 SLI: 4


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I do still love my 580, that's why I never sold it...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, sorry, read my edit.


Yeah that's what I thought








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> The data used is located in the second sheet. (I didnt incorporate GTX Quad-Sli though)
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdEhwdXNuZ1ZfYThIX1JIVTBuaFBLNUE&output=html&widget=true


Now that's a fancy chart


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Yeah that's what I thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a fancy chart


I'm now a pro in doing this.







. Everything is interactive


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I do still love my 580, that's why I never sold it...


not such a crazy clown now am I since you were thinking 7870 and not 7850...








off to work man, later..


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Well, to be fair, I never thought you were a crazy clown.


----------



## eXXon

Valley 1.0 Benchmark Extreme HD:
580 SLI stock: 66 fps avg.
7970 CF stock: 77 fps avg.

No way a 7850 performs better than the 580. An oc'ed 7870 is a match to a stock 580 though.


----------



## hatlesschimp

And the Titan still smashes them all!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> And the Titan still smashes them all!


Go look at the 3dmark HOF. Smashes them all haha!


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> And the Titan still smashes them all!


It better for 1200$


----------



## Paladin Goo

Can't wait for the AMD counterpart. The AMD SHOEHORN.

YEAH!


----------



## hatlesschimp

The Ares II doesnt do a bad job at all. Especially on BF3!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Go look at the 3dmark HOF. Smashes them all haha!


Kingpin is pretty much the only bencher who actually has a card









Titan started out pretty well though: http://hwbot.org/newsflash/1924_geforce_gtx_titan_takes_control___day_1_10_records.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Go look at the 3dmark HOF. Smashes them all haha!
> 
> 
> 
> Kingpin is pretty much the only bencher who actually has a card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titan started out pretty well though: http://hwbot.org/newsflash/1924_geforce_gtx_titan_takes_control___day_1_10_records.
Click to expand...

Did you bother looking?









Pro benches are meaningless to us.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Did you bother looking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro benches are meaningless to us.


No, I just bought 2.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Did you bother looking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro benches are meaningless to us.


And that's part of the point, those are the only ones that exist at the moment. No one except reviewers and sponsored guys have cards yet...

Besides what do synthetic benches matter at all if you can't push your hardware in them?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Did you bother looking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro benches are meaningless to us.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's part of the point, those are the only ones that exist at the moment. No one except reviewers and sponsored guys have cards yet...
> 
> Besides what do synthetic benches matter at all if you can't push your hardware in them?
Click to expand...

And yet you will not bother to look...

Synthetic benches... so that's why you linked kingpin to show how awesome it is? You contradict much?


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Go look at the 3dmark HOF. Smashes them all haha!


This +1 lol


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> And yet you will not bother to look...
> 
> Synthetic benches... so that's why you linked kingpin to show how awesome it is? You contradict much?


I don't get it... Your original post was about the 3dmark HOF. I pointed out that there were already numerous records on hwbot and that the card hasn't made it to consumer hands yet which is why the HOF looks like that atm.

I see the point of synthetic benches when they're not used to measure real world performance, when they're used solely for the sake of benching and competing for fun. That's why all cooling methods and professional results are relevant for benches.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> And yet you will not bother to look...
> 
> Synthetic benches... so that's why you linked kingpin to show how awesome it is? You contradict much?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it... Your original post was about the 3dmark HOF. I pointed out that there were already numerous records on hwbot and that the card hasn't made it to consumer hands yet which is why the HOF looks like that atm.
> 
> I see the point of synthetic benches when they're not used to measure real world performance, when they're used solely for the sake of benching and competing for fun. That's why all cooling methods and professional results are relevant for benches.
Click to expand...

And yet there are titans in the HOF...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Hoho ho! Firestrike Extreme 1 gpu...
> 
> 1 5125 Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition Processor NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan Country Flag in user#2159895 No Description
> 2 4966 Intel Core i7-2600K Processor NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan Country Flag sg icrashedyourcar No Description
> 3 4557 Intel Core i7-3930K Processor AMD Radeon HD 7970 Country Flag kr tochi No Description
> 4 4540 Intel Core i7-3930K Processor AMD Radeon HD 7970 Country Flag us tsm106 No Description


Again, pro benches are meaningless. What are you gonna do, carry a dewar around with you as you pour your morning coffee, pour some on the pot, boot her up in the morning? Haha, meaningless.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I have 2x 680s and now ill have 2x titans. I was thinking i can run the two titans in sli and have the 2 680s as physx dedicated.

LOL

Seriously i have 2x 680s. I wanted better performance and I do play games in 3D so that rules out the 7970's. Do i think the Titans are over priced? Yes i do! I was going to buy one @ $1300 and i could not see the point when comparing to 2x 680s and then i found a website that had the 2 for $2100 delivered. The upgrade from 2x 680s will give me guaranteed better fps and more reliability with gaming than 2x 690s. I already have discussed why i cant get the 7970 and lets not talk about their drivers either.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> And yet there are titans in the HOF...


Yes and? A couple of people around the world have them and only a few of them actually know how to properly bench. Once the cards start finding their way to enthusiast hands the scores will go up.

You wouldn't call a few early 7970 results representative of the best 7970 results right?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> So we can say;
> 
> fact: Titan perfomance is not enough to max out many todays games on 1080p like Crysis 3, metro 2033, neither on higher resolutions
> 
> fact: Titan cost the same that Sli configurations 15 - 20 % higher on FPS (making able to max out those games).
> 
> fact: Titan was created for calculation and scientifics stuffs, things you woundnt use never on gaming
> 
> fact: Titan has less microstuttering than Sli Configs. (at this point microstuttering is almost inperceptible on current gen of video cards)
> 
> fact: having roughly 30 % more FPS than current 7970 Ghz edition, an hipotetical 8970 Ghz could also get 20 % - 30% with overclock, having the Titan soon overpassed.
> 
> fact: we have the " I buy whatever i want to buy at the cost i want and nobody cares what i do with my money, i can give it all to nvidia if you prefer" phylosophy .
> 
> Don't harrasme again, tell me i'm wrong and that's it. Titan isnot logic even having the money.


So were comparing a hypothetical 8970 to titan?







Dude just stop


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Yes and? A couple of people around the world have them and only a few of them actually know how to properly bench. Once the cards start finding their way to enthusiast hands the scores will go up.
> 
> You wouldn't call a few early 7970 results representative of the best 7970 results right?


Obviously he is just butt hurt. Give it a few months and his 7970 won't even be in the top 10.

Why are people are so defensive?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> And yet there are titans in the HOF...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and? A couple of people around the world have them and only a few of them actually know how to properly bench. Once the cards start finding their way to enthusiast hands the scores will go up.
> 
> You wouldn't call a few early 7970 results representative of the best 7970 results right?
Click to expand...

So proven wrong that there are titans out there in the wild, you say those scores are not good enough... wow.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Obviously he is just butt hurt. Give it a few months and his 7970 won't even be in the top 10.
> 
> Why are people are so defensive?


Do you think its the last cards he'll own ?? Geezz.

I think this card is overhyped and overrated. Just wait 8-9 months for next architectures. ATI vs Nvidia. Miam miam.

This Titan card is just a way for Nvidia to make more cash over the non-moving economy/market. "Let's release a little better card for MORE money until we (Nvidia) and ATI release new cards.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> So proven wrong that there are titans out there in the wild, you say those scores are not good enough... wow.


Well obviously they are out in the wild in very small quantities. If I drew some 7970 results from before Jan 9th 2012 and said that they were out in the wild back then would you consider those scores representative of high 7970 scores in general? I know I wouldn't.

I bet I can crush the 3960X based score or at the very least the 2600K based score on fire strike extreme HOF on my AMD based system not to mention my 3930K one. However I don't have a card yet...


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Do you think its the last cards he'll own ?? Geezz.
> 
> I think this card is overhyped and overrated. Just wait 8-9 months for next architectures. ATI vs Nvidia. Miam miam.


Yes, he can just buy new cards instead of going touting how good his 7970 is.









And Alatar has a point. Early scores are not representative of the card's true performance when it hasn't even been released yet. For all we know those cards were using beta drivers etc. Would he make the same argument if we used early scores for the 7970? No.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Why are people are so defensive?


Lmao, I'm not the one defensive you guys are, esp Alatar. There are titans in the wild when he said there were not. They have scores which are proportionally faster but not mind blowing. It is not good enough for Alatar cuz he deems those results not from enthusiasts. Notice the level of defensiveness?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I do still love my 580, that's why I never sold it...










, I have 2 in sli, i am only selling one, will keep the other as a backup to my Titan, love this Asus DCII 580! [or, i should say "loved", it's the one that i am selling, using my Vanilla EVGA as a PhysX card!]


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Lmao, I'm not the one defensive you guys are, esp Alatar. There are titans in the wild when he said there were not. They have scores which are proportionally faster but not mind blowing. It is not good enough for Alatar cuz he deems those results not from enthusiasts. Notice the level of defensiveness?


They're using low clocked/stock CPUs and looks like the Titans aren't overclocked either. My point is that they're not representative of the high scores like the ones made with *1370MHz* 7970s.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Lmao, I'm not the one defensive you guys are, esp Alatar. There are titans in the wild when he said there were not. They have scores which are proportionally faster but not mind blowing. It is not good enough for Alatar cuz he deems those results not from enthusiasts. Notice the level of defensiveness?


How am I defensive? I don't even have the card yet and this is my first time responding to your post.

You're the only one in this thread going around touting how fast your water cooled OCed 7970 is LMAO. Aww someone's feelings are hurt.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I'll drop this here so you can realize how Nvidia is overrated and overhyped. No I'm not biased, its the results of what is happenning right now.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Yes and? A couple of people around the world have them and only a few of them actually know how to properly bench. Once the cards start finding their way to enthusiast hands the scores will go up.
> 
> You wouldn't call a few early 7970 results representative of the best 7970 results right?


I get a sense of panick from some AMD guys, don't you agree?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Lmao, I'm not the one defensive you guys are, esp Alatar. There are titans in the wild when he said there were not. They have scores which are proportionally faster but not mind blowing. It is not good enough for Alatar cuz he deems those results not from enthusiasts. Notice the level of defensiveness?
> 
> 
> 
> They're using low clocked/stock CPUs and looks like the Titans aren't overclocked either. My point is that they're not representative of the high scores like the ones made with *1370MHz* 7970s.
Click to expand...

Titan is rumored to hit 4800 stock. Yea, those listings are all stock right? They're both higher suggesting overclocked. The listings are what they are and its convenient for you to dismiss it all away...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Lmao, I'm not the one defensive you guys are, esp Alatar. There are titans in the wild when he said there were not. They have scores which are proportionally faster but not mind blowing. It is not good enough for Alatar cuz he deems those results not from enthusiasts. Notice the level of defensiveness?


Search 3dmark11 performance for Titan and you get 14 results from titan owners. 14.

3 with 3930K's
2 with 3970X's
3 with 3960X's
2 with 3770K's
1 with 2600K's

And the cu de grah of them all

3 results with a E2180 Dual core 775 rig....









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6012316


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> I get a sense of panick from some AMD guys, don't you agree


It's not about AMD or Nvidia. They are just sad/mad? they don't have the fastest single GPU anymore.

I think the price is horrible for the performance it offers but I'm not going to lie... the performance is awesome. Within a few months and some driver revisions it will be even faster. I know I'm getting two.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I'm no bencher but i see the benefits of this card are more for the actual gamers. Like being able to overclock your monitor with ease.

I work away for near on half the year. When I'm home i want to enjoy playing games at their best with no problems. These cards will be reliable and have so much upside. Just forget about the cost issue because if you think that then you should not be poking your nose in this thread and making noise. Its clearly out of your league.

The Titan will be the best versatile gamers card for the next 10 - 12 months with out a doubt.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Titan is *rumored* to hit 4800 stock. Yea, those listings are all stock right? They're both higher suggesting overclocked. The listings are what they are and its convenient for you to dismiss it all away...


somewhat important part of the post. And they're pretty much in line, especially the 2600K one that's something around 4900.

And again, wait a week or two and check again. As long as people want to bench Titans there's no reason the list shouldn't be filled with them if stock CPU + stock/very low OC GPU systems are beating the best 7970 scores.

And TBH, I prefer the hwbot score monitoring system anyway, higher 7970 scores there for example for fire strike extreme. You can also sort it by cooling so LN2/DICE wont interfere with regular cooling.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Why are people are so defensive?


They put money, usually a lot of money behind a purchase, it is human nature to perceive ridicule and attack on that product as an attack on you remotely.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll drop this here so you can realize how Nvidia is overrated and overhyped. No I'm not biased, its the results of what is happenning right now.


Way to let everyone know I'm using my HD4000 graphics, now they will all pick on me.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I think this card is overhyped and overrated. Just wait 8-9 months for next architectures. ATI vs Nvidia. Miam miam.


You're buying maxwell in 8-9 months? WHAT A FOOL! Just wait a year after that and Einstein will make Maxwell look over hyped and overrated!

That's why I'm still rocking Geforce 256's, good old NV10. No company will make a fool out of me I know they're just trying to sucker me so they can release something better in a year! Jerks!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> I get a sense of panick from some AMD guys, don't you agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about AMD or Nvidia . They are just sad/mad? they don't have the fastest single GPU anymore.
> 
> I think the price is horrible for the performance it offers but I'm not going to lie... the performance is awesome. Within a few months and some driver revisions it will be even faster. I know I'm getting two.
Click to expand...

You guys are hilarious. There are numbers out there in the HOF and you ignore them, not caring to look critically, call those who are looking at the numbers fanboys because its convenient. Does it hurt your sense of worth or something? I haven't said that those are the only number to define titan have I? You guys are the ones labeling ppl, so what's that label you as?


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Search 3dmark11 performance for Titan and you get 14 results from titan owners. 14.
> 
> 3 with 3930K's
> 2 with 3970X's
> 3 with 3960X's
> 2 with 3770K's
> 1 with 2600K's
> 
> And the cu de grah of them all
> 
> 3 results with a E2180 Dual core 775 rig....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6012316


WHY DOES THIS EXIST? I think KingPin is responsible, I blame him for trolling the entire enthusiast community.


----------



## kenpachiroks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I'll drop this here so you can realize how Nvidia is overrated and overhyped. No I'm not biased, its the results of what is happenning right now.


Dude, your graphs and charts look kickass


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> It's not about AMD or Nvidia. They are just sad/mad? they don't have the fastest single GPU anymore.
> 
> I think the price is horrible for the performance it offers but I'm not going to lie... the performance is awesome. Within a few months and some driver revisions it will be even faster. I know I'm getting two.


You are lucky to get two, if I had the money, I would get some too until they relase *real* good cards next Gen.

Unlike you, I'm not tagged to any brand. If Nvidia has something *MUCH* better to offer, I'll turn green. But for now, Titan was expected to be much pore powerfull while the recent benchs doesn't prove it.

But *Clairvoyant129*, I don't see you bringing good points, you just say "these fanboys are sad / mad to get beaten", dang, you don't get anything, do you?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> You're buying maxwell in 8-9 months? WHAT A FOOL! Just wait a year after that and Einstein will make Maxwell look over hyped and overrated!
> 
> That's why I'm still rocking Geforce 256's, good old NV10. No company will make a fool out of me I know they're just trying to sucker me so they can release something better in a year! Jerks!


No, I won't be buying Maxwell, not sure yet, will see


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You guys are hilarious. There are numbers out there in the HOF and you ignore them, not caring to look critically, call those who are looking at the numbers fanboys because its convenient. Does it hurt your sense of worth or something? I haven't said that those are the only number to define titan have I? You guys are the ones labeling ppl, so what's that label you as?


I'm just taking them as what they are for guys with systems like ours, non representative.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> They put money, usually a lot of money behind a purchase, it is human nature to perceive ridicule and attack on that product as an attack on you remotely.
> Way to let everyone know I'm using my HD4000 graphics, now they will all pick on me.


I got the HD4000 cranking in my Samsung 900x laptop when my friend came round. We had Dayz going and Chivalry. Had to lower the setting but still. The next mobile Intel cpu will be awesome!


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'm just taking them as what they are for guys with systems like ours, non representative.


Except for all the LN2 and the frankenstein cards and the skills kingpin and I are basically even.


----------



## Deeldo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> I get a sense of panick from some AMD guys, don't you agree?


Why would anyone panic?
The card is fast, but costs as much as 690 or 7970 in Xfire. And it's slower than those options.
It's neither in 680 or 7970 range. I'd be worried if it was cheaper since I got my SLI 670 only few months ago. But right now, it's no big deal. It's just a single card replacement for last years big guns.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Except for all the LN2 and the frankenstein cards and the skills kingpin and I are basically even.


What exactly do you mean by this?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Except for all the LN2 and the frankenstein cards and the skills kingpin and I are basically even.
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly do you mean by this?
Click to expand...

He's got the gift of the gab.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> What exactly do you mean by this?


Sorry it was a joke you were saying the results were non-representative. It's perfectly representative if you take away the skills and the hardmods and the LN2.









TL;DR: Kingpin is a beast and obviously the results aren't anything close to representative. He's on another level.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeldo*
> 
> Why would anyone panic?
> The card is fast, but costs as much as 690 or 7970 in Xfire. And it's slower than those options.
> It's neither in 680 or 7970 range. I'd be worried if it was cheaper since I got my SLI 670 only few months ago. But right now, it's no big deal. It's just a single card replacement for last years big guns.


I am referring to a quad Titan set up which will top any benchmarks that any other quad AMD or Nvidia quads currently hold in top spot. For benchmarks, it's about the # 1 spot, no one cares about #2, 3 , 4 etc.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenpachiroks*
> 
> Dude, your graphs and charts look kickass


Thanks, you can find the full reviews *here*

Waiting for some Titan impatiently.









https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdHgwWUpjemNJMVI0dV8wV3hxZ2RHdmc&output=html&widget=true


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Sorry it was a joke you were saying the results were non-representative. It's perfectly representative if you take away the skills and the hardmods and the LN2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TL;DR: Kingpin is a beast and obviously the results aren't anything close to representative. He's on another level.


oh


----------



## hatlesschimp

LOL


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Sorry it was a joke you were saying the results were non-representative. It's perfectly representative if you take away the skills and the hardmods and the LN2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TL;DR: Kingpin is a beast and obviously the results aren't anything close to representative. He's on another level.


Would you have a problem hard modding and pushing multiple cards you received for free? Ofcourse not. Kingpin is on another level. A level below all of us who pay for our cards and motherboards etc etc


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Would you have a problem hard modding and pushing multiple cards you received for free? Ofcourse not. Kingpin is on another level. A level below all of us who pay for our cards and motherboards etc etc


The stuff he's doing does require huge amounts of skill though.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The stuff he's doing does require huge amounts of skill though.


That's debatable alatar. I just dont have respect for someone who gets everything handed to him while the rest of us work our tails off to enjoy our hobby.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Would you have a problem hard modding and pushing multiple cards you received for free? Ofcourse not. Kingpin is on another level. *A level below all of us who pay for our cards and motherboards etc* etc
> 
> 
> 
> The stuff he's doing does require huge amounts of skill though.
Click to expand...

I did not see that coming. Kingpin is doing what he does, it's more his livelihood now and that's not cool to knock him for it. When it was his job to clock the 7970 lightning he did it, now its his job to clock the titans. It's marketing for the brand, get ppl crazy hyped up even though the results themselves are far out of reach for most enthusiasts.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> That's debatable alatar


It really isn't. You try even climbing to the top of the Hwbot OC league and see if it takes no skill









There's a common misconception that sub-zero benching is just pouring LN2 on top of your parts and walking away with an extremely high score. Sure you easily beat air/water scores with sub-zero but once you're competing against hundreds of other LN2/DICE benchers it becomes another story entirely.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Would you have a problem hard modding and pushing multiple cards you received for free? Ofcourse not. Kingpin is on another level. A level below *all of us who pay for our cards and motherboards etc etc*


+1.

Alatar, give me 4 Titans for free and I would have alot of fun with them. Probably not beating Kingpin, but you could be surprised.









Remember, I was on top of OCN 3D Mark 11 for almost 10 months with 4X 7970 with only minor tweakings... I have some skills.









But since I'm paying for everything I use, I won't go all out and crazy with my Titans. I will watercool them, and gladly mod my BIOS if I can and if someone provides us with a way to do it. But physically modifying my cards is another story...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> +1.
> 
> Alatar, give me 4 Titans for free and I would have alot of fun with them. Probably not beating Kingpin, but you could be surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, I was on top of OCN 3D Mark 11 for almost 10 months with 4X 7970 with only minor tweakings... I have some skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But since I'm paying for everything I use, I won't go all out and crazy with my Titans. I will watercool them, and gladly mod my BIOS if I can and if someone provides us with a way to do it. But physically modifying my cards is another story...


The real skill isn't in 4x results even though those do require lots of tweaking as well. Even on HWbot very few people actually bench them and the points you get from those scores are sometimes considered "easy". And OCN top scores =/= hwbot top scores.









The challenge doesn't even come from physically modding the cards (even though figuring out mods by yourself can be pretty tricky) but from actually handling the setup under LN2. How does pouring LN2 to your CPU, monitoring for cold bugs cold bugs, pouring to GPU, monitoring temps for GPU and memory cold bugs, checking out which part of the bench is running atm, changing the voltage of your card in real time with a screwdriver (assuming the card has some VRs due to volt mods) and otherwise deal with a setup that's acting entirely different from what it normally does sound? And then benching 10 different benches and getting good scores in each one in a few hours?

I mean yes sure it sounds simple on paper but it isn't when you're actually doing it. The simple fact that there are hundreds of people doing this and competing against one another means that you do actually need to be quite skilled to actually manage to get good scores across the board.

Don't knock it until you've tried it I say.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> +1.
> 
> Alatar, give me 4 Titans for free and I would have alot of fun with them. Probably not beating Kingpin, but you could be surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, I was on top of OCN 3D Mark 11 for almost 10 months with 4X 7970 with only minor tweakings... I have some skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But since I'm paying for everything I use, I won't go all out and crazy with my Titans. I will watercool them, and gladly mod my BIOS if I can and if someone provides us with a way to do it. But physically modifying my cards is another story...


Same here. I'll do everything short of hard modding and i sure wont come close to KP on LN2 but will be towards the top for those of us on water.


----------



## gladiator7

Karlitos

Yeah, but your thread does not have a good sample pool. A better thread would be 3 d mark or old even old heaven 3.0, to me your thread seems like a clique of amd guys thumping their chest, and I bet a lot of nvidia guys get turned off and don't even post there.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> Karlitos
> 
> Yeah, but your thread does not have a good sample pool. A better thread would be 3 d mark or old even old heaven 3.0, to me your thread seems like a clique of amd guys thumping their chest, and I bet a lot of nvidia guys get turned off and don't even post there.


Wow, you truly didn't even look at it.

How do you explain this then? Yeah right, an AMD thread. Let me laugh, hahahahahahaha



And what about this.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Wow, you truly didn't even look at it.
> 
> How do you explain this then?


It's because there are more nvidia users on an absolute basis, but compare this to old heaven and you will know.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Did old Heaven had Graphs?


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Did old Heaven had Graphs?


You can check with CD man, and I am sure that he will be willing to share the data from which graphs could be created.
But, just take a look at old top 30 Heaven list, and see how many of those guys are not posting on your thread.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Did old Heaven had Graphs?
> 
> 
> 
> You can check with CD man, and I am sure that he will be willing to share the data from which graphs could be created.
> But, just take a look at old top 30 Heaven list, and see how many of those guys are not posting on your thread.
Click to expand...

What's your point? It's not going to change the leaderboard.


----------



## 2010rig

What has this thread turned into now?


----------



## PhantomTaco

Waiting for his brother to come in tomorrow


----------



## tsm106

^^I can picture the grin on your face from ear to ear.









Wait, aren't ya gonna throw it in right this second?


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> What has this thread turned into now?


You know, the usual:
AMD vs Nvidia

Right now they have been stating that AMD GPUs are so awesome since they are on top of the charts @ HWBot. There is one Nvidia GPU there though: Titan. #1 place. It leads with everything from 6-20%. It is not impressive according to them. After all Titan have only been benchmarked by one guy: KingPin. Nobody else have tried. Titan is brand new. Only recieved one driver. 7970 which is everywhere in the top 10 in the chart have been out for a year. Been benched to hell and beyond many times. Not really fair. Give it some time, it will score better.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> ^^I can picture the grin on your face from ear to ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, aren't ya gonna throw it in right this second?


Obviously! Crappy pic sorry:


And one to make people really trip out


----------



## tsm106

^^That's quite a sight. I knew it. There's no way you could not stick it in.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Nice, so you are switching out 2x690 to 2xTitans? You`ll probably the first to experience the difference firsthand in this forum.

I`m still on the preorder/waiting list. There are people at ebay offering it right now, but they all charge $1499 for them.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Nice, so you are switching out 2x690 to 2xTitans? You`ll probably the first to experience the difference firsthand in this forum.
> 
> I`m still on the preorder/waiting list. There are people at ebay offering it right now, but they all charge $1499 for them.


Sadly I didn't use 2 690s lol. One of them is an RMA to ASUS. I never wanted to do quad sli, that's why when I saw Titan I was like...mine.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Sadly I didn't use 2 690s lol. One of them is an RMA to ASUS. I never wanted to do quad sli, that's why when I saw Titan I was like...mine.


Sorry if I`m misunderstanding this, but you are switching out 1x 690 to Titan SLI? Thats gonna be one sick performance boost. Its like 50% faster


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for his brother to come in tomorrow


It's quite obvious in the picture that we made the right decision.

Titan even has the cat interested. And he doesn't have any thumbs to play.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for his brother to come in tomorrow


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Obviously! Crappy pic sorry:
> 
> 
> And one to make people really trip out


 AHHHHHHHHH....


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> It's quite obvious in the picture that we made the right decision.
> 
> Titan even has the cat interested. And he doesn't have any thumbs to play.


Oh he was super interested:




Will post opinions tomorrow when the second one comes in. Also Cloudfire77 yeah from a 690 to SLI Titans.


----------



## SilentKilla78

Sorry, don't have time to read the thread, but is this like the successor to the 690 or something? Just because all the Titans just got added to PC Case Gear (one of the best Aussie PC stores), and they're all $400-500 cheaper than 690s were at launch, at only $1180-$1280, compared to $1600-1700 for the 690, so I'm very confused..


----------



## nagle3092

Phantom where did you order from?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Oh he was super interested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post opinions tomorrow when the second one comes in. Also Cloudfire77 yeah from a 690 to SLI Titans.


You are a better man than me, my three cats aren't allowed NEAR my PC, they BREAK things....


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Phantom where did you order from?


The one that came in today from EVGA direct, second one from first round of Newegg orders for the EVGA version.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> You are a better man than me, my three cats aren't allowed NEAR my PC, they BREAK things....


Nah my cat is pretty good around stuff, he likes knocking pencils and small things off tables though, that can get annoying at times. He actually keeps his distance from my pc becausethe fans on an intake pull his whiskers once and he decided it was hazardous lol.


----------



## carlhil2

@PhantomTaco-"
Nah my cat is pretty good around stuff, he likes knocking pencils and small things off tables though, that can get annoying at times. He actually keeps his distance from my pc becausethe fans on an intake pull his whiskers once and he decided it was hazardous lol." EXACTLY, my girl lost 2 laptops from the cats knocking them off of her desk, she has since learned her lesson...


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> The one that came in today from EVGA direct, second one from first round of Newegg orders for the EVGA version.


Ah so you were one of the lucky two it seems that managed to grab one off of EVGA, congrats mine should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for his brother to come in tomorrow


Its been 34 minutes. Why no benchmarks?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Oh he was super interested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post opinions tomorrow when the second one comes in. Also Cloudfire77 yeah from a 690 to SLI Titans.


Grats!









Please tell me you're getting 2 more Catleaps (if only for gaming)....cause I can't get myself to downgrade to just ONE Titan for a single 2560x1440p monitor and 2x Titans would be absolute overkill...


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> @PhantomTaco-"
> Nah my cat is pretty good around stuff, he likes knocking pencils and small things off tables though, that can get annoying at times. He actually keeps his distance from my pc becausethe fans on an intake pull his whiskers once and he decided it was hazardous lol." EXACTLY, my girl lost 2 laptops from the cats knocking them off of her desk, she has since learned her lesson...


lol the cat smacked the notebooks off the desk? Thats one dedicated cat. Poor cat was probably given too little attention because of the laptop and was vengeful


----------



## PhantomTaco

Eeek so many replies lol. Well to go through them one at a time:

1) Stay Puft: Can't bench right now, about to head out to the post office to send off those two 690s. I'll do some benches after, what would you guys like me to try?

2) nagle3092: Yeah I used nowinstock and was very vigilant lol.

3) jcde7ago: Sadly no, no multiple catleaps for me, I have one. My reasoning being I want to get as close to 120fps as possible to match the refresh rate. Also the bezels with the Catleaps are a bit much, not to mention my desk can't quite fit it, I'll post better pics of my rig and setup later.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Eeek so many replies lol. Well to go through them one at a time:
> 
> 1) Stay Puft: Can't bench right now, about to head out to the post office to send off those two 690s. I'll do some benches after, what would you guys like me to try?
> 
> 2) nagle3092: Yeah I used nowinstock and was very vigilant lol.
> 
> 3) jcde7ago: Sadly no, no multiple catleaps for me, I have one. My reasoning being I want to get as close to 120fps as possible to match the refresh rate. Also the bezels with the Catleaps are a bit much, not to mention my desk can't quite fit it, I'll post better pics of my rig and setup later.










Take your time. I'd really like some overclocked 3dmark13 runs if you can as well as valley benchmark

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form


----------



## Cloudfire777

Too bad you don`t have watercooling on that GPU. It would be pretty interesting to see how it overclock on water.

But when you have time, overclock it and see what you get


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Eeek so many replies lol. Well to go through them one at a time:
> 
> 1) Stay Puft: Can't bench right now, about to head out to the post office to send off those two 690s. I'll do some benches after, what would you guys like me to try?
> 
> 2) nagle3092: Yeah I used nowinstock and was very vigilant lol.
> 
> 3) jcde7ago: Sadly no, no multiple catleaps for me, I have one. My reasoning being I want to get as close to 120fps as possible to match the refresh rate. Also the bezels with the Catleaps are a bit much, not to mention my desk can't quite fit it, I'll post better pics of my rig and setup later.


Whoa, whoa...your Catleap goes up to 120hz??? Mine can only go up to 76hz.









But yeah, 2x Titans for 2560x1440p @ 120hz makes perfect sense...much better than a 690 or Titan for 1080p, rofl.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Too bad you don`t have watercooling on that GPU. It would be pretty interesting to see how it overclock on water


It's super sad really, I just downgraded 2 months ago from liquid cooling my 690 (Had an awesome loop/build, check my sig rig for pics of it), and then this came along. And before that I was on an OCed 960 and SLI 580s all liquid cooled. Honestly though I can't go back to watercooling, weight limitations and hassle don't really warrant it for me. More interested in seeing how my new dedicated airflow setup for SLI Titans works out, and hopefully bios voltage mods to see how far I can actually push them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Whoa, whoa...your Catleap goes up to 120hz??? Mine can only go up to 76hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, 2x Titans for 2560x1440p @ 120hz makes perfect sense...much better than a 690 or Titan for 1080p, rofl.


Yeah, I got the 2B from 120hz.net about 7 months ago, best.monitor.ever.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> It's super sad really, I just downgraded 2 months ago from liquid cooling my 690 (Had an awesome loop/build, check my sig rig for pics of it), and then this came along. And before that I was on an OCed 960 and SLI 580s all liquid cooled. Honestly though I can't go back to watercooling, weight limitations and hassle don't really warrant it for me. More interested in seeing how my new dedicated airflow setup for SLI Titans works out, and hopefully bios voltage mods to see how far I can actually push them.
> *Yeah, I got the 2B from 120hz.net about 7 months ago, best.monitor.ever.*


Soooo lucky...I missed out on the 2Bs.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Soooo lucky...I missed out on the 2Bs.


Could always go for the overlord's, same thing different name basically:

http://www.overlordcomputer.com/overlord_tempest_X270OC_display_p/ot_x270oc_a.htm

Availability mid march for next batch apparently.


----------



## Draygonn

Congrats Taco
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Titan even has the cat interested. And he doesn't have any thumbs to play.


They try anyway...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Could always go for the overlord's, same thing different name basically:
> 
> http://www.overlordcomputer.com/overlord_tempest_X270OC_display_p/ot_x270oc_a.htm
> 
> Availability mid march for next batch apparently.


Thanks, looks like i'll be checking that out...if I can snag one of those and get 120hz @ 2560x1440p, then it'll actually be worthwhile to move to 2xTitans... looks like my my next paycheck is going to be spoken for with 2xTitans and one of these Overlords....and +rep to you.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> lol the cat smacked the notebooks off the desk? Thats one dedicated cat. Poor cat was probably given too little attention because of the laptop and was vengeful


It's THREE cats, all young, and they fight throughout the house, they are WILD!


----------



## Difunto

Hey guys, i need some advice on ether getting 2 titans with my current setup or build a new one "LGA 2011" or wait for haswell ?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Hey guys, i need some advice on ether getting 2 titans with my current setup or build a new one "LGA 2011" or wait for haswell ?


I'm curious to see how well titan is going to play with a highly overclocked 4770K


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Hey guys, i need some advice on ether getting 2 titans with my current setup or build a new one "LGA 2011" or wait for haswell ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Hey guys, i need some advice on ether getting 2 titans with my current setup or build a new one "LGA 2011" or wait for haswell ?


I'd definitely spring for a 3930K setup if you can afford it...

3930K + mobo + another 680 + RAM = ~$,1400, better overall performance for a single 1440p monitor than a single Titan

or

Titan = $1,000 (and you'll most likely bottleneck it)

I'd ditch the 930.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I'd definitely spring for a 3930K setup if you can afford it...
> 
> 3930K + mobo + another 680 + RAM = ~$,1400, better overall performance for a single 1440p monitor than a single Titan
> 
> or
> 
> Titan = $1,000 (and you'll most likely bottleneck it)
> 
> I'd ditch the 930.


I dont think a 4770K is going to bottleneck a pair of Titans especially over 4.8Ghz


----------



## hatlesschimp

I have a corasair ax-750 will this be ok for 2x titans and 3770k.


----------



## Difunto

wait so will a 930 at 4.3ghz bottleneck 2 680s or 1 titan?

i will build a LGA 2011 for m, but i want to give this one to my wife.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I have a corasair ax-750 will this be ok for 2x titans and 3770k.


Think you're going to be a tad bit short with a 750W and a pair of titans


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I have a corasair ax-750 will this be ok for 2x titans and 3770k.


Pretty sure you'll need an 850W PSU.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I've been running 2x 680s with it.


----------



## Cloudfire777

1 GTX Titan draw max 263W.
Quote:


> Maximum: Furmark Stability Test at 1280x1024, 0xAA. This results in a very high non-game power-consumption that can typically be reached only with stress-testing applications. The Card was left running the stress test until power draw converged to a stable value. We disabled the power-limiting system on cards with power-limiting systems or configured it to the highest available setting - if possible. We also used the highest single reading from a Furmark run that was obtained by taking measurements faster than the power limit could kick in.


http://tpucdn.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan/images/power_maximum.gif


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> 1 GTX Titan draw max 263W.
> http://tpucdn.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan/images/power_maximum.gif


It contradicts itself it states it was left to stabelize at max load, but measurements were taken before the power limit kicked in.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> 1 GTX Titan draw max 263W.
> http://tpucdn.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan/images/power_maximum.gif


Which means that two of them would draw around 500w plus an overclocked cpu.. a quality 750w psu should work fine, 850w to be safe.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> It contradicts itself it states it was left to stabelize at max load, but measurements were taken before the power limit kicked in.


What power limit?

Here is the Crysis 2 power consumption is anyone is interested: 238W
http://tpucdn.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan/images/power_peak.gif
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Which means that two of them would draw around 500w plus an overclocked cpu.. a quality 750w psu should work fine, 850w to be safe.


Yup I`d go atleast with 850W.
Add a 3770K which draw around 170W and you get around 700W. Gotta have room for overclocking too


----------



## Murlocke

You want some headroom. Assuming you don't use any modified BIOS and keep the 263W limit that leaves 224W for the rest of the computer. I'd try to keep a minimum of 100W headroom otherwise your PSU will get loud, possibly hot, and it's not exactly efficient. It will probably lower the lifetime of the PSU too.

NVIDIA recommends a 850W for 2 Titans last I checked. On a 750W your going to be pulling the maximum the PSU can handle, with little to no headroom. Not saying it's not possible, but I personally wouldn't do it or recommend it even on a quality PSU.


----------



## Alatar

With a 3770K and two titans I could go with a 850W unit but if you ever plan on SB-E or IB-E I'd bump that up another 100W at the very least.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You want some headroom. Assuming you don't use any modified BIOS and keep the 263W limit that leaves 224W for the rest of the computer. I'd try to keep a minimum of 100W headroom otherwise your PSU will get loud, possibly hot, and it's not exactly efficient. It will probably lower the lifetime of the PSU too.
> 
> NVIDIA recommends a 850W for 2 Titans last I checked. On a 750W your going to be pulling the maximum the PSU can handle, with little to no headroom. Not saying it's not possible, but I personally wouldn't do it or recommend it even on a quality PSU.


I totally agree with you. I always have a lot of headroom. Are PSUs made for 100% load btw?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> I totally agree with you. I always have a lot of headroom. Are PSUs made for 100% load btw?


Their efficiency ratings are based on like 60-70% load. They can handle peak load, but it's not really ideal. It also seems dumb to spend $2000 on GPUs and not be willing to spend the $30 difference on a bigger PSU. I avoid small PSUs, which is why I just went all the way and got a 1200W even though I don't need it. It's future proof and you'll never run into "is this powerful enough?". It saves money in the long run.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Their efficiency ratings are based on like 60-70% load. They can handle peak load, but it's not really ideal. It also seems dumb to spend $2000 on GPUs and not be willing to spend the $30 difference on a bigger PSU. I avoid small PSUs, which is why I just went all the way and got a 1200W even though I don't need it. It's future proof and you'll never run into "is this powerful enough?". It saves money in the long run.


I always had that attitude too, buy way more than you'll need. Unfortunately, if i did go 4x Titans......a PSU upgrade would be needed. Again....!


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Their efficiency ratings are based on like 60-70% load. They can handle peak load, but it's not really ideal. It also seems dumb to spend $2000 on GPUs and not be willing to spend the $30 difference on a bigger PSU. I avoid small PSUs, which is why I just went all the way and got a 1200W even though I don't need it. It's future proof and you'll never run into "is this powerful enough?". It saves money in the long run.


Pretty much agreed. General rule of thumb is don't "ride the line" so to speak when it comes to PSU's - when you're spending 2000$ on GPUs, I dont' see why anyone would skimp in any other respect. Fact is a 750W is awfully close to the limit and even if it does work (doubtful) you will have absolutely no room for overclocking whatsoever. Remember, overclocking increases power draw a TON - my lightning 680s have a total system draw of over 900W from the wall in furmark when I over volt them. At stock, it's not even close to that.

I'd consider 850W to be ideal for 2 titans, minimum.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I'm thinking the ax1200i digital power supply.

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_354&products_id=21504

I think the 860i isn't enough because I've always had thoughts to water cool at some stage and upgrading the psu was a definite. I can't see anything in between the 860i and the 1200i and corsair seem to make very reliable psus.


----------



## bencher

Thankfully I have 1000w psu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Pretty much agreed. General rule of thumb is don't "ride the line" so to speak when it comes to PSU's - when you're spending 2000$ on GPUs, I dont' see why anyone would skimp in any other respect. Fact is a 750W is awfully close to the limit and even if it does work (doubtful) you will have absolutely no room for overclocking whatsoever. Remember, overclocking increases power draw a TON - my lightning 680s have a total system draw of over 900W from the wall in furmark when I over volt them. At stock, it's not even close to that.
> 
> I'd consider 850W to be ideal for 2 titans, minimum.


----------



## Stay Puft

Corsair needs to make a 1600w monster psu


----------



## Brianmz

For quad sli titans on a x79 setup and a full water loop, just imagine that power bill xD.

Over here, just with my current rig, my monthly power bill increased by 50$(energy is expensive here).


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> For quad sli titans on a x79 setup and a full water loop, just imagine that power bill xD.
> 
> Over here, just with my current rig, my monthly power bill increased by 50$(energy is expensive here).


You gotta go solar bud!

That's the first thing I'm buying when I move into my new house.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> For quad sli titans on a x79 setup and a full water loop, just imagine that power bill xD.
> 
> Over here, just with my current rig, my monthly power bill increased by 50$(energy is expensive here).


No need too. My computer is only on from 5:30p to 9pm at night weeknights and maybe 5-6 hours a day on the weekends. Im not expecting a huge increase in power consumption. I've had 480's in the past. I know what to expect


----------



## hatlesschimp

What the difference between these 2? Asus & evga. the Asus is 30 more at ncix


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> What the difference between these 2? Asus & evga. the Asus is 30 more at ncix


There is no difference, it's a reference card. I would go EVGA though due to their transferable warranties....


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> What the difference between these 2? Asus & evga. the Asus is 30 more at ncix


I looked at that in every possible way. The headline for the Asus says 915mhz but if you run the product number in google, everyone else lists the stock settings.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> No need too. My computer is only on from 5:30p to 9pm at night weeknights and maybe 5-6 hours a day on the weekends. Im not expecting a huge increase in power consumption. I've had 480's in the past. I know what to expect


Oh







, I never turn off my pc xD, bad habit...


----------



## PhantomTaco

For those that care, here's the Valley benchmark on my Titan OC'd to 1136mhz and 120mhz mem boost:



Gonna run 3dmark next

EDIT: Max Settings @ 1440p


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> For those that care, here's the Valley benchmark on my Titan OC'd to 1136mhz and 120mhz mem boost:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna run 3dmark next
> 
> EDIT: Max Settings @ 1440p


This can't be right. This seems lower than a 680.








Edit: got it @ 1440 p


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> This can't be right. This seems lower than a 680.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: got it @ 1440 p


He's Titan seems to have only registered 4GB of VRAM too......lol

Gotta love new benchmark software heh

Congrats on being the 1st Titan owner on these forums though, would love to see more benchmarks (prefer 1080p though)


----------



## PhantomTaco

Redone benchmark at 1080p to normalize to the Unigine thread:


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> There is no difference, it's a reference card. I would go EVGA though due to their transferable warranties....


Asus has a 3 year serial warranty if i'm not mistaken allowing for as many owners in a 3 year period.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Asus has a 3 year serial warranty if i'm not mistaken allowing for as many owners in a 3 year period.


Asus? I do not believe!!!!


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Redone benchmark at 1080p to normalize to the Unigine thread:


Higher than a 680, but lower than a 690...so, inline with expectations so far


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Redone benchmark at 1080p to normalize to the Unigine thread:


That will put you 88th on the list and .3fps lower then 7950 crossfire. Is the card downlocking at all?


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> That will put you 88th on the list and .3fps lower then 7950 crossfire. Is the card downlocking at all?


Says 80c at the end of that test.......hmm...should be fine.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Redone benchmark at 1080p to normalize to the Unigine thread:


OH MY GOD









Nice

Looks like a i5 3570k is plenty for a single Titan. Whats the CPU clock?.

*Fill the form*


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Says 80c at the end of that test.......hmm...should be fine.


Agreed. 1362 boost core is quite nice


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> For those that care, here's the Valley benchmark on my Titan OC'd to 1136mhz and 120mhz mem boost:
> 
> Gonna run 3dmark next
> 
> EDIT: Max Settings @ 1440p


Just to add perspective.

My 7970 @ 1250mhz & +100mhz memory boost gave me 31.8 fps.

So the overclocked Titan is still 35% faster than an above average overclocked 7970.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Agreed. 1362 boost core is quite nice


I'm going to mirror his settings on Valley for comparison against my card for curiosity sake. I'm preparing to see my card look bad...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> I'm going to mirror his settings on Valley for comparison against my card for curiosity sake. I'm preparing to see my card look bad...


Im getting super excited now for my cards to arrive. 1362 boost core on air? Screw putting them on water.

Say 2 Titans get 90% scaling in this bench in SLI at those clocks. That means they'll score 133.57fps. That's good for 6th on the list.


----------



## PhantomTaco

DO NOT PAY ATTENTION TO THE LISTED CLOCK IN THE PHOTO

Something about unigine is reading it wrong. When I look at it on EVGA it shows 1136 clock, don't know where unigine is getting 1362 from lol. As for my CPU for whoever asked

3570k @ 4.7ghz 1.268v I believe is the voltage (not 100% but pretty sure).


----------



## Mazel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Im getting super excited now for my cards to arrive. 1362 boost core on air? Screw putting them on water


From what I've seen Valley isn't 100% correct when reading Nvidia clock speeds, at least core clock. So odds are it's in the 1100s like he said.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> DO NOT PAY ATTENTION TO THE LISTED CLOCK IN THE PHOTO
> 
> Something about unigine is reading it wrong. When I look at it on EVGA it shows 1136 clock, don't know where unigine is getting 1362 from lol. As for my CPU for whoever asked
> 
> 3570k @ 4.7ghz 1.268v I believe is the voltage (not 100% but pretty sure).


That makes it even better.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> DO NOT PAY ATTENTION TO THE LISTED CLOCK IN THE PHOTO
> 
> Something about unigine is reading it wrong. When I look at it on EVGA it shows 1136 clock, don't know where unigine is getting 1362 from lol. As for my CPU for whoever asked
> 
> 3570k @ 4.7ghz 1.268v I believe is the voltage (not 100% but pretty sure).


Care to try 1250 core for us?


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> OH MY GOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice
> 
> Looks like a i5 3570k is plenty for a single Titan. Whats the CPU clock?.
> 
> *Fill the form*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> That makes it even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to try 1250 core for us?


Sure, gimme a while and I'll update this post, as for 3dMark, decided not to do it because I can't be bothered to pay for it and don't want to use basic lol. Also Karlitos, put up the score for you on that thread









EDIT

Will not do 1250 lol, gonna start again from previous OC and work my way up to stable.

EDIT 2:
It would seem my initial OC (which I straight ripped from Guru3d lol) is at about the limit for my card without adding voltage, gonna wait for tomorrow when my second one comes in before I start playing with that, so I'll let you guys know how that goes if you''re still interested


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Sure, gimme a while and I'll update this post, as for 3dMark, decided not to do it because I can't be bothered to pay for it and don't want to use basic lol. Also Karlitos, put up the score for you on that thread


Dont blame you about 3dmark. I bought it just so i could bypass those stupid demo's.


----------



## Mhill2029

Here's mine......well that Titan is erm.....interesting.
*
7970 Lightning Boosted Edition [Default Clocks]*


I'd like to submit a message to all upcoming Titan owners

*Don't let the door hit you on the way out. Thankyou.*


----------



## PhantomTaco

Interesting fact, no ASIC reading on this card.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Here's mine......well that Titan is erm.....interesting.
> *
> 7970 Lightning Boosted Edition [Default Clocks]*
> 
> 
> I'd like to submit a message to all upcoming Titan owners
> 
> *Don't let the door hit you on the way out. Thankyou.*


What about at 1300 core?


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> DO NOT PAY ATTENTION TO THE LISTED CLOCK IN THE PHOTO
> 
> Something about unigine is reading it wrong. When I look at it on EVGA it shows 1136 clock, don't know where unigine is getting 1362 from lol. As for my CPU for whoever asked
> 
> 3570k @ 4.7ghz 1.268v I believe is the voltage (not 100% but pretty sure).


Can you do the bench for about 15-30 minutes to let the card heat up? Use something brutal like Unigen Heaven or run what you've been running for 10 mins+ The Titan has a downclocking mechanism like the GK104 did, where the first run is always clocked high - and then downclocks after a couple of minutes from temps or voltage. GK104 did this when you hit 70C, it would downclock indefinitely in 13mhz increments which made overclocking almost worthless on ref cards. Which is why I got rid of ref 680s, they would always be super on a first run but the 2nd run would be like 50mhz slower. Kepler 70C temperature throttle sucks, and thank goodness the MSI lightnings bypass this...anyway, I hope the Titan doesn't have this. I'm curious as to how this works on the Titan. When does it downclock? MSI afterburner may be better for monitoring clockspeeds over a 15 minute period, not sure.


----------



## JPigg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Here's mine......well that Titan is erm.....interesting.
> *
> 7970 Lightning Boosted Edition [Default Clocks]*
> 
> 
> I'd like to submit a message to all upcoming Titan owners
> 
> *Don't let the door hit you on the way out. Thankyou.*


his was at 2560*1440 not 1080







but titan is a waste imo


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Here's mine......well that Titan is erm.....interesting.
> *
> 7970 Lightning Boosted Edition [Default Clocks]*
> 
> I'd like to submit a message to all upcoming Titan owners
> 
> *Don't let the door hit you on the way out. Thankyou.*


You do realize he got 70.3 fps at the same settings you got 42.8 fps right?


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPigg*
> 
> his was at 2560*1440 not 1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but titan is a waste imo


To clarify the first screenshot was at 1440p (42.8 fps), the second one was at 1080p (70.3 fps)


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPigg*
> 
> his was at 2560*1440 not 1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but titan is a waste imo


Noob, read it again.









Looking at his results, Titan is far from a waste. I'm using a 7970 Lightning BE, one of the fastest pre-overclocked 7970's you can get. And he stamped all over it without breaking a sweat. Sure i could push my clocks far higher, but i wouldn't get any closer. And his OC is mild to say the least....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> You do realize he got 70.3 fps at the same settings you got 42.8 fps right?


I know that you daft person, hence the comparison at the same settings









Christ where do these people come from....


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> I know that you daft person, hence the comparison at the same settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christ where do these people come from....


I don't get what your saying. 42FPs to 70FPS is a very large increase. So i'm confused. You say "Don't let the door hit you on the way out. Thankyou.". which translates to me as "Titan isn't that much better than a 7970". (And clearly I wasn't the only one that read it like that)


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I don't get what your saying. 42FPs to 70FPS is a very large increase. So i'm confused. You say "Don't let the door hit you on the way out. Thankyou.". which translates to me as "Titan isn't that much better than a 7970". (And clearly I wasn't the only one that read it like that)


It was a phrase i used to illustrate my pure envy.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Noob, read it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at his results, Titan is far from a waste. I'm using a 7970 Lightning BE, one of the fastest pre-overclocked 7970's you can get. And he stamped all over it without breaking a sweat. Sure i could push my clocks far higher, but i wouldn't get any closer. And his OC is mild to say the least....
> I know that you daft person, hence the comparison at the same settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christ where do these people come from....


Give us a break buddy. Sometimes your sense of humor doesn't translate over the web the way you think it does.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Im waiting at those 1700mhz on air... <== only that would make me buy one XD
> 
> Is braking 80c at that soft overclock lol


I can safely say that getting beyond 1200mhz on air is probably not possible without a voltage mod at this point. This card is fantastic, and the pulse light option with the EVGA LED controller looks slick as hell in real life. I wish I could speed up the speed of the pulsing on my h100i to match, I tried sending a corsair rep on ocn a pm about it, but no reply


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> I can safely say that getting beyond 1200mhz on air is probably not possible without a voltage mod at this point. This card is fantastic, and the pulse light option with the EVGA LED controller looks slick as hell in real life. I wish I could speed up the speed of the pulsing on my h100i to match, I tried sending a corsair rep on ocn a pm about it, but no reply


Hoping KGB is working for titan's bios very shortly


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Give us a break buddy. Sometimes your sense of humor doesn't translate over the web the way you think it does.


My sense of humour is incredibly good (especially when intoxicated). I do apologise, but it was quite clear that i was using his 1080p test for comparison.


----------



## JPigg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Noob, read it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at his results, Titan is far from a waste. I'm using a 7970 Lightning BE, one of the fastest pre-overclocked 7970's you can get. And he stamped all over it without breaking a sweat. Sure i could push my clocks far higher, but i wouldn't get any closer. And his OC is mild to say the least....
> I know that you daft person, hence the comparison at the same settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christ where do these people come from....


for a grand... lmao wasted


----------



## gladiator7

With all due respect, I am starting to hear echos of laughter from the 690 owners forum.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPigg*
> 
> for a grand... lmao wasted


For one GPU it's a waste i agree. Since you could buy 2 of mine or 680's for the same money with far greater performance. But this isn't the sort of GPU aimed at 1 GPU systems. It's SLI or better or don't bother....


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPigg*
> 
> his was at 2560*1440 not 1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but titan is a waste imo


42FPs to 70FPS when compared to a 7970 Lighting is a waste? I'm on a totally different planet than some people it seems, i'd call that a slam dunk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> My sense of humour is incredibly good (especially when intoxicated). I do apologise, but it was quite clear that i was using his 1080p test for comparison.


it came across to me (and apparently him too) that you were doing a comparison, got massive results of 42FPS vs 70FPS, and then still claimed the Titan was a bad card. I figured I was reading it wrong because I know you'd be impressed by those results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> With all due respect, I am starting to hear echos of laughter from the 690 owners forum.


With all due respect, if a 690 owner truely believes his card is superior than a single GPU getting ~85% of the performance than I can't help but laugh back.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 42FPs to 70FPS when compared to a 7970 Lighting is a waste? I'm on a totally different planet than some people it seems, i'd call that a slam dunk.


Damn straight....now where's my lottery ticket i need to check my numbers.

But i will stand on my verdict though, it's not a card you buy one of.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 42FPs to 70FPS when compared to a 7970 Lighting is a waste? I'm on a totally different planet than some people it seems, i'd call that a slam dunk.


money wise hell yes...
I mean i have %51 more performance than him with the same amount of money including gpu blocks with backplates lol


----------



## PhantomTaco

*Blushes*

I know the praise is to the card, but I take it for myself as well lol. Honestly right now I'm just super excited for tomorrow with the second one coming in the mail (along with an SLI bridge, don't have any, and can you believe they don't include one in the box?







naughty EVGA)


----------



## KaRLiToS

With the first GTX Titan results


----------



## JPigg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> For one GPU it's a waste i agree. Since you could buy 2 of mine or 680's for the same money with far greater performance. But this isn't the sort of GPU aimed at 1 GPU systems. It's SLI or better or don't bother....


now we are on the same page


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> *Blushes*
> 
> I know the praise is to the card, but I take it for myself as well lol. Honestly right now I'm just super excited for tomorrow with the second one coming in the mail (along with an SLI bridge, don't have any, and can you believe they don't include one in the box?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naughty EVGA)


If you don't mind i shall retire from comparisons when the 2nd one arrives....lol


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> With the first GTX Titan results


May be you should check this thread for a more representative pool of Unigine Heaven Valley scores for 680s, but particularly 690s

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1858694


----------



## JPigg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 42FPs to 70FPS when compared to a 7970 Lighting is a waste? I'm on a totally different planet than some people it seems, i'd call that a slam dunk.
> it came across to me (and apparently him too) that you were doing a comparison, got massive results of 42FPS vs 70FPS, and then still claimed the Titan was a bad card. I figured I was reading it wrong because I know you'd be impressed by those results.
> With all due respect, if a 690 owner truely believes his card is superior than a single GPU getting ~85% of the performance of 690 than I can't help but laugh back.


*overclocked titan* ($1k) - *stock 7970 lighting* (less than half the cost)


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Damn straight....now where's my lottery ticket i need to check my numbers.
> 
> But i will stand on my verdict though, it's not a card you buy one of.


I bought one.

I also run 1080p though, so anything more is completely useless. I also hate multi-GPU setups.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPigg*
> 
> *overclocked titan* ($1k) - *stock 7970 lighting* (less than half the cost)


I've stated this a million times over the forums the last few days.

*No one buying a titan, or any flagship product of any kind, cares about performance/price ratio. If you do, then this care was never designed for you.*


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Can you do the bench for about 15-30 minutes to let the card heat up? Use something brutal like Unigen Heaven or run what you've been running for 10 mins+ The Titan has a downclocking mechanism like the GK104 did, where the first run is always clocked high - and then downclocks after a couple of minutes from temps or voltage. GK104 did this when you hit 70C, it would downclock indefinitely in 13mhz increments which made overclocking almost worthless on ref cards. Which is why I got rid of ref 680s, they would always be super on a first run but the 2nd run would be like 50mhz slower. Kepler 70C temperature throttle sucks, and thank goodness the MSI lightnings bypass this...anyway, I hope the Titan doesn't have this. I'm curious as to how this works on the Titan. When does it downclock? MSI afterburner may be better for monitoring clockspeeds over a 15 minute period, not sure.


Still curious about the throttling behavior in comparison to GK104. Can anyone try this with MSI afterburner 3.0?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> With all due respect, I am starting to hear echos of laughter from the 690 owners forum.


Meanwhile there are tons of others who realize an extra 10-15% FPS isn't everything and are lining up to buy Titans instead of a 690s.


----------



## Brianmz

Lol, don't have my score at hand for valley, but my 2 580s at 951mhz, was about 68fps at 1080p, lol. Can't wait for the hydrocopper Titans to drop...


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Meanwhile there are tons of others who realize an extra 10-15% FPS isn't everything and are lining up to buy Titans instead of a 690s.


Yup.


----------



## JPigg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I bought one.
> 
> I also run 1080p though, so anything more is completely useless. I also hate multi-GPU setups.
> I've stated this a million times over the forums the last few days.
> 
> *No one buying a titan, or any flagship product of any kind, cares about performance/price ratio. If you do, then this care was never designed for you.*


Sorry I hurt your feelings


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Can you do the bench for about 15-30 minutes to let the card heat up? Use something brutal like Unigen Heaven or run what you've been running for 10 mins+ The Titan has a downclocking mechanism like the GK104 did, where the first run is always clocked high - and then downclocks after a couple of minutes from temps or voltage. GK104 did this when you hit 70C, it would downclock indefinitely in 13mhz increments which made overclocking almost worthless on ref cards. Which is why I got rid of ref 680s, they would always be super on a first run but the 2nd run would be like 50mhz slower. Kepler 70C temperature throttle sucks, and thank goodness the MSI lightnings bypass this...anyway, I hope the Titan doesn't have this. I'm curious as to how this works on the Titan. When does it downclock? MSI afterburner may be better for monitoring clockspeeds over a 15 minute period, not sure.


Sorry I missed your post there, sure I'll run heaven and see what happens. Will use PrecisionX to monitor with OSD, if that works. Will update post with results.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Oh man cannot wait what 7xx/8xxx would bring to the table at the end of the year beginning next year..

It would be pandemonium in here and laughter that 500 bucks would bring you close to this perf... In just a couple of months XD

Unless of course you can do 1700 on air XD

Like kingpin said *same performance as LN2 LOL on air* braking 80c with a soft overclock XD


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPigg*
> 
> *overclocked titan* ($1k) - *stock 7970 lighting* (less than half the cost)


And the 7950 has better price/performance than 7970.

And 7870 has better price/performance than 7950.

Do I need to go on or do you get it yet?

You wanna play, you gotta pay.

Like Murlocke says, some of us don't care about price/performance.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Like Murlocke says, some of us don't care about price/performance.


Oh really?
Wheres that Intel Extreme CPU on your sig>?


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Oh really?
> Wheres that Intel Extreme CPU on your sig>?


Extreme Edition CPU's shouldn't be talked about in fairness. That's a different animal altogether...

But i'll summarise based on todays EE chips:-

extreme editions give you no benefits for your money. Titan does...

extreme editions aren't what they were 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

GTX 670 reference model: $330. Overclock it to get at or near GTX 680 performance. GTX Titan: $1,000. Overclock it to get at or near GTX 870? performance. GTX 680 (GTX 670 OC) performance is about 75 to 85% that of Titan's performance, according to various reviews. Yet, the price is 2-3 times cheaper.

Now, for those extreme rigs, I expect nothing less than 3-4 GTX Titans overclocked and on water. Holla at ya boy.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> *May be you should check this thread for a more representative pool of Unigine Heaven Valley scores for 680s, but particularly 690s*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1858694


What did you say Gladiator7? I should check this for a more representative pool? Yeah right...

*You should check your data before saying something false*, my pool *is far more better* than the EVGA Forum one

*Here is a proof right in your face*.


----------



## KnightVII

Single GTX Titan Crysis 3 benchmark - LinusTechTips

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxrjqhSAnAo

Can't wait to see SLI GTX Titan over 70+fps.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> GTX 670 reference model: $330. Overclock it to get at or near GTX 680 performance. GTX Titan: $1,000. Overclock it to get at or near GTX 870? performance. GTX 680 (GTX 670 OC) performance is about 75 to 85% that of Titan's performance, according to various reviews. Yet, the price is 2-3 times cheaper.
> 
> Now, for those extreme rigs, I expect nothing less than 3-4 GTX Titans overclocked and on water. Holla at ya boy.


http://www.overclock.net/t/780396/official-nvidia-surround/0_40


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Oh man cannot wait what 7xx/8xxx would bring to the table at the end of the year beginning next year..
> 
> It would be pandemonium in here and laughter that 500 bucks would bring you close to this perf... In just a couple of months XD


Keep trollin' trollin' trollin'.

In case you weren't watching, Titan OC is still beating 7970 OC by 30-35% in benches on release drivers. That'll be 40-45% by next year.

If AMD manages to get to 20nm, they might narrow that down to 15-20%

However, it looks like AMD is just saving their refresh of 28nm for the fall and 20nm for 2014 to save on cash they don't have.

Meanwhile, Kepler's refresh will gain 15% just like all others have done leaving the Titan well ahead of the 780.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/780396/official-nvidia-surround/0_40


Thanks, I'll join right up!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/780396/official-nvidia-surround/0_40
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll join right up!
Click to expand...

can't wait to see you there..


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> What did you say Gladiator7? I should check this for a more representative pool? Yeah right...
> 
> *You should check your data before saying something false*, my pool *is far more better* than the EVGA Forum one
> 
> *Here is a proof right in your face*.


Great. Now you have more data, with the exception of some overlap.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> And the 7950 has better price/performance than 7970.
> 
> And 7870 has better price/performance than 7950.
> 
> Do I need to go on or do you get it yet?
> 
> You wanna play, you gotta pay.
> 
> Like Murlocke says, some of us don't care about price/performance.


Bingo.

I'm getting really tired of these "It's a waste of money, it's awful price/performance ratio" posts. It's like they are totally oblivious that all flagship products on the market are bad performance/price. Is it too hard to realize that some people can drop a grand on a Titan and not care? I'm mainly buying Titan to mess around with it, and I don't even game that much anymore. I'm well aware it's a bad performance/price ratio, and I could seriously care less.

Bottom line is:
If someone cares about price/performance ratio, then Titan was never designed for them. There's no reason for them to be trolling in this thread. If the product isn't for you, then move on and don't waste you time with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Oh really?
> Wheres that Intel Extreme CPU on your sig>?


Just because I could go drop $100,000 on a new car right now doesn't mean I will. Stop your trolling, just because someone doesn't care about price/performance ratio, and has the money to buy something, doesn't mean they are going too.


----------



## yesitsmario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Keep trollin' trollin' trollin'.
> 
> In case you weren't watching, Titan OC is still beating 7970 OC by 30-35% in benches on release drivers. That'll be 40-45% by next year.
> 
> If AMD manages to get to 20nm, they might narrow that down to 15-20%
> 
> However, it looks like AMD is just saving their refresh of 28nm for the fall and 20nm for 2014 to save on cash they don't have.
> 
> Meanwhile, Kepler's refresh will gain 15% just like all others have done leaving the Titan well ahead of the 780.


An oc 7970 being behind an oc titan by ~30% is pretty impressive for an $400 card. So if a gtx 780 is behind ~15% for $500, that's going to be a win.


----------



## jimba86

Has anyone tested this card in 3D apps such as maya/max and mudbox and Photoshop etc?

Im yet to find any infomation on it. So far it ticks two of my 3 boxes required for a graphics card: 1. Good Overclocking Performance 2. Good Gaming performance.

If it get the 3rd one then I will look into it..


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> With all due respect, I am starting to hear echos of laughter from the 690 owners forum.


If its that much better of a card why isnt it out of stock like every single titan is across the sites?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Keep trollin' trollin' trollin'.
> 
> In case you weren't watching, Titan OC is still beating 7970 OC by 30-35% in benches on release drivers. That'll be 40-45% by next year.
> 
> If AMD manages to get to 20nm, they might narrow that down to 15-20%
> 
> However, it looks like AMD is just saving their refresh of 28nm for the fall and 20nm for 2014 to save on cash they don't have.
> 
> Meanwhile, Kepler's refresh will gain 15% just like all others have done leaving the Titan well ahead of the 780.


I never said a 7970 OC would beat a titan it just not going to happen thats a fact XD..

If you narrow the perf increase on 8xxx card to lets said 20% vs a regular titan with oc on launch the other 20% increase would be achievable by overclocks if the card do as well as 7970 on that area... With lets say $700 bucks including a waterblock for it XD.. Just in less than a year ??

Also you are forgetting that any driver that will benefit titan performance will also benefit 6xx series as they use the same arquitecture The gap between lets say 690 will always be the same unless nvidia sabotage their own cards (which i believe knowing how dirty nvidia plays one of the reasons i don t buy nvidia cards no more and NVIDIA FX series lol worst of the worst) as i said earlier... People that are saying titan is using premature drivers they are dreaming XD..

Now if i see the "SAME PERFORMANCE AS LN2 but on AIR" ill tell you right now you will see me here in a couple of months kissing titan ass all over the place.
But braking 80c with that soft overclock i just dont see that happening even with voltmods and special bios the temps is not going to let you..
$700 tag would make me think twice too thats what this card really cost for his performance..


----------



## malmental

what was that question about power consumption.?
SLi Tri Titans vs CF-X Tri 7970 BE's


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what was that question about power consumption.?
> SLi Tri Titans vs CF-X Tri 7970 BE's


I was just curious what the numbers would be for 4x Titans vs 4x 7970's with their deafult clocks. Titan has to be lower i'm sure....


----------



## PhantomTaco

Just another small update, Heaven Benchmark:


Also Xoleras the GPU stayed at 80C (sometimes 81, sometimes 79) throughout the benchmark. There was exactly 2 times where for about 3 secs or so it downclocked from 1136 to 1123mhz.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> I was just curious what the numbers would be for 4x Titans vs 4x 7970's with their deafult clocks. Titan has to be lower i'm sure....


TPU Numbers :

Idle :

Titan : 10W
7970Ghz : 14w

Multi-Monitor :

Titan : 12w
7970ghz : 46w

Average:

Titan: 208w
7970ghz : 209w

Peak :

Titan : 238w
7970Ghz : 238w

Maximum :

Titan : 263w
7970ghz : 273w


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Also you are forgetting that any driver that will benefit titan performance will also benefit 6xx series as they use the same arquitecture The gap between lets say 690 will always be the same


Just because it's the same architecture does not mean drivers will benefit each card equally. If you read some of the NVIDIA driver change logs they claim speed improvements/fixes on just the 670, or just the 680, or just the 690 all the time. Rarely do they seem to say "Speeds increased by X% on all kepler-based cards".


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what was that question about power consumption.?
> SLi Tri Titans vs CF-X Tri 7970 BE's
> 
> 
> 
> I was just curious what the numbers would be for 4x Titans vs 4x 7970's with their deafult clocks. Titan has to be lower i'm sure....
Click to expand...

actual reality numbers would be great and not the computer estimated..


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Just because it's the same architecture does not mean drivers will benefit each card equally. If you read some of the NVIDIA driver change logs they claim speed improvements/fixes on just the 670, or just the 680, or just the 690 all the time. Rarely do they seem to say "Speeds increased by X% on all kepler-based cards".


Same happen on amd with the 7950 vs 7970 perf increases... They do one first then they jump into the other one...
Leaving the 690 behind to make titan just look good is *aka sabotage* XD


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Tone it down a bit, guys (not the ones on this page, though). I'd rather not see the mod action log for this thread grow by any more pages than it already has.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Also you are forgetting that any driver that will benefit titan performance will also benefit 6xx series as they use the same arquitecture The gap between lets say 690 will always be the same unless nvidia sabotage their own cards (which i believe knowing how dirty nvidia plays one of the reasons i don t buy nvidia cards no more and NVIDIA FX series lol worst of the worst) as i said earlier... People that are saying titan is using premature drivers they are dreaming XD.


They are different architectures, so yes there will be improvements.

Start at 3:20


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what was that question about power consumption.?
> SLi Tri Titans vs CF-X Tri 7970 BE's
> 
> 
> 
> I was just curious what the numbers would be for 4x Titans vs 4x 7970's with their deafult clocks. Titan has to be lower i'm sure....
Click to expand...

At stock they should be in the same ballpark since both cards have similar tdp. I've no idea what awaits for titan once you get the bios unlocked though. Quad 7970s running full tilt is a power hog though.

I see Phantoms titan score floating around, nice. I wonder how much more it will overclock? There's around 10fps or 17% difference between the overclocked titan and a max overclocked 7970. The question though is how much more you can push the titan?


----------



## theyedi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Just another small update, Heaven Benchmark:
> 
> 
> Also Xoleras the GPU stayed at 80C (sometimes 81, sometimes 79) throughout the benchmark. There was exactly 2 times where for about 3 secs or so it downclocked from 1136 to 1123mhz.


Hmm, can you run something that'll max it out consistently? Unless it already is, but I've found that for me other games like Planetside 2 or A New Dawn (nvidia demo) will be at 120%+ power rather than ~104% for Heaven. Or any game without an FPS limiter. Curious to see how much more it'll downclock


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Same happen on amd with the 7950 vs 7970 perf increases... They do one first then they jump into the other one...
> Leaving the 690 behind to make titan just look good is *aka sabotage* XD


7970 and 7950 are much more similar though, so I can see that. The 670 and 680 stayed very close (gap wise) after drivers too. However, a 690 vs Titan vs 680, even though they are all kepler-based, are still *very* different cards that likely require different tweaks to get the best performance.

We shall see in the upcoming months if the Titan/690 gap gets smaller. My guess is it will, but i'm pretty happy with Titans performance as-is.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> They are different architectures, so yes there will be improvements.
> 
> Start at 3:20
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=gtx%20titan%20review&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&ved=0CEUQtwIwBA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dqsuvlg8cuWA&ei=uxssUertA6SQiAK9zYHgAw&usg=AFQjCNGgbW2tOZPTwvAfZGMtd2AvFVeB9Q&sig2=X2bwBF8aB6_J2SvPRwXHZQ&bvm=bv.42965579,d.cGE


Thats the guy from pcper and the frametimes? the one that said crossfire is a placebo, thanks i pass XD


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 7970 and 7950 are much more similar though, so I can see that. The 670 and 680 stayed very close (gap wise) after drivers too. However, a 690 vs Titan vs 680, even though they are all kepler-based, are still *very* different cards that likely require different tweaks to get the best performance.
> 
> We shall see in the upcoming months if the Titan/690 gap gets smaller. My guess is it will, but i'm pretty happy with Titans performance as-is.


Hope so, i will be contemplating to get one if only the overclocking potential is there.. But so far no bueno man..

80c is not looking good.


----------



## Mazel

Amazon seems to be taking pre-orders on the SC and Sig versions without the inflated price.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Thats the guy from pcper and the frametimes? the one that said crossfire is a placebo, thanks i pass XD


He was saying even though your getting say, ~80% more FPS, after the frametime delays that CF causes you are really only getting ~50% more FPS.

I don't think he was calling CF a total placebo by any means, it's still higher FPS but just not as big of gains as it shows on your screen. I experienced the same with many of my CF/SLI builds (so definitely not an attack on AMD, though it was worse on AMD for me), and I totally agree the gains just aren't as big as the screen claims. This becomes brutally clear when your SLI/CF rig starts pulling less than 60FPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Hope so, i will be contemplating to get one if only the overclocking potential is there.. But so far no bueno man..
> 
> 80c is not looking good.


That's cold in my opinion. I've always adjusted my fan curve to run my GPUs at about 88-89C and i've never had one die on me.









I still got a pair of 8800GTXs that ran at 105C for over 2 years that still work to this day.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 7970 and 7950 are much more similar though, so I can see that. The 670 and 680 stayed very close (gap wise) after drivers too. However, a 690 vs Titan vs 680, even though they are all kepler-based, are still *very* different cards that likely require different tweaks to get the best performance.
> 
> We shall see in the upcoming months if the Titan/690 gap gets smaller. My guess is it will, but i'm pretty happy with Titans performance as-is.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope so, i will be contemplating to get one if only the overclocking potential is there.. But so far no bueno man..
> 
> 80c is not looking good.
Click to expand...

80c is not bad imo, its a big beastly chip.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyedi*
> 
> Hmm, can you run something that'll max it out consistently? Unless it already is, but I've found that for me other games like Planetside 2 or A New Dawn (nvidia demo) will be at 120%+ power rather than ~104% for Heaven. Or any game without an FPS limiter. Curious to see how much more it'll downclock


Right now I'm not able to play with it for a while (guests coming) but I can say that utilization was at or near max most of the time from what I saw. The 120% is due to the fact that those GPUs (GK104 right?) have a max power target of 120% IIRC, the Titan caps out at 106%. If I get a chance later tonight I'll play some BF3 w/PrecisionX running and let you know what I see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Hope so, i will be contemplating to get one if only the overclocking potential is there.. But so far no bueno man..
> 
> 80c is not looking good.


Well I don't know, that 80C number will change tomorrow (getting 2 new cougar vortex 120mm for my Phantom 410, one for the bottom mount, and one for the GPU mount on the HDD rack) so I'm kinda thinking temps might go down another degree or two, unless the heat generated by the second card entirely negates that increased airflow. Right now there's just the spot cooler on the side panel, and the 2 on the front feeding the card.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Hope so, i will be contemplating to get one if only the overclocking potential is there.. But so far no bueno man..
> 
> 80c is not looking good.


80C isnt even breaking a sweat


----------



## theyedi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Right now I'm not able to play with it for a while (guests coming) but I can say that utilization was at or near max most of the time from what I saw. The 120% is due to the fact that those GPUs (GK104 right?) have a max power target of 120% IIRC, the Titan caps out at 106%. If I get a chance later tonight I'll play some BF3 w/PrecisionX running and let you know what I see.


Yeah. I was just saying that from my experience Heaven will stress my GPU less than other things. Just curious if temperature or the 106% power limit will be the limiting factor, though I suspect it'll be the power


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I never said a 7970 OC would beat a titan it just not going to happen thats a fact XD..


I didn't say you said such thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> If you narrow the perf increase on 8xxx card to lets said 20% vs a regular titan with oc on launch the other 20% increase would be achievable by overclocks if the card do as well as 7970 on that area... With lets say $700 bucks including a waterblock for it XD.. Just in less than a year ??


Uhh, that was 30-35% difference *both* overclocked.

If the 8970 is 20% better oc'd vs an 7970 oc'd, it's still 10-15% behind Titan assuming no improvements for Titan at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Also you are forgetting that any driver that will benefit titan performance will also benefit 6xx series as they use the same arquitecture The gap between lets say 690 will always be the same unless nvidia sabotage their own cards (which i believe knowing how dirty nvidia plays one of the reasons i don t buy nvidia cards no more and NVIDIA FX series lol worst of the worst) as i said earlier... People that are saying titan is using premature drivers they are dreaming XD..


Titan's driver will not be optimized on first release even though it is the same architecture. Perhaps it may not end up as high as I estimate but if you think there are no improvements to be had, you are the one dreaming.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Noob, read it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at his results, Titan is far from a waste. I'm using a 7970 Lightning BE, one of the fastest pre-overclocked 7970's you can get. And he stamped all over it without breaking a sweat. *Sure i could push my clocks far higher, but i wouldn't get any closer.* And his OC is mild to say the least....
> I know that you daft person, hence the comparison at the same settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christ where do these people come from....


What are you on about? TSM's 1370MHz 7970 got 60FPS in the Valley thread. That's only 10fps behind the Titan. What I'm looking forward to is when we get an unlocked bios and real voltage control. Then we will see how fast Titan can really go....


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Temps matter once you start getting very high and almost to the limit overclocks, at those kind of soft overclocks of course is not making a sweat.. Can run that on a 100 degree day at that overclock without worrying even if hits 90c on air..
I was hoping for a lower temp.. Maybe taco should reapply another tim just for the sake of it instead of adding those fans...

Im one of those that will run a cpu almost to the thermal safety shutdown to see what it can do..
Shame my 3770k will top out @ 4.8GHZ 1.48v have 40c to spare for that to happen..
Temps are not going to kill my cpu the volts will and that will be a shame XD...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Noob, read it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at his results, Titan is far from a waste. I'm using a 7970 Lightning BE, one of the fastest pre-overclocked 7970's you can get. And he stamped all over it without breaking a sweat. *Sure i could push my clocks far higher, but i wouldn't get any closer.* And his OC is mild to say the least....
> I know that you daft person, hence the comparison at the same settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christ where do these people come from....
> 
> 
> 
> What are you on about? TSM's 1370MHz 7970 got 60FPS in the Valley thread. That's only 10fps behind the Titan. What I'm looking forward to is when we get an unlocked bios and real voltage control. Then we will see how fast Titan can really go....
Click to expand...

They be playing possum posting scores of 31fps and 42fps for 7970s.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Just preordered two SC EVGA's from Amazon! Hopefully it won't be more than a couple weeks I wouldn't think...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Just preordered two SC EVGA's from Amazon! Hopefully it won't be more than a couple weeks I wouldn't think...


I'm so freaking jealous guys.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I'm so freaking jealous guys.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Now to get those EK plexi blocks!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Just preordered two SC EVGA's from Amazon! Hopefully it won't be more than a couple weeks I wouldn't think...


What are those clocked at and did they come with backplates? Btw, grats.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> What are you on about? TSM's 1370MHz 7970 got 60FPS in the Valley thread. That's only 10fps behind the Titan. What I'm looking forward to is when we get an unlocked bios and real voltage control. Then we will see how fast Titan can really go....


A 7970 @ 1370mhz is a golden card. Average OC for the 7970 from hwbot's submissions is 1207mhz.

Is Taco's Titan a golden card or an average card? We don't know.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> What are those clocked at and did they come with backplates? Btw, grats.


Something like 925mhz boost clock I think. And no backplate yet, waiting for them to launch it next month I believe.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> A 7970 @ 1370mhz is a golden card. Average OC for the 7970 from hwbot's submissions is 1207mhz.
> 
> Is Taco's Titan a golden card or an average card? We don't know.


We know it's an average card. It's the same clocks most of the reviews managed to get. I'm pretty sure it isn't golden, but would be nice if somehow that was for me, not so nice for people planning to overclock because it gives you an idea of the limits.

EDIT: Sorry, double post.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, I don't even know what they're clocked to. They were listed for $1019 so I just grabbed them!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, I don't even know what they're clocked to. They were listed for $1019 so I just grabbed them!


Titans.?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah.

EDIT - Oh sorry, they aren't in stock yet, preorder. Don't get all excited!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> A 7970 @ 1370mhz is a golden card. Average OC for the 7970 from hwbot's submissions is 1207mhz.
> 
> Is Taco's Titan a golden card or an average card? We don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> We know it's an average card. It's the same clocks most of the reviews managed to get. I'm pretty sure it isn't golden, but would be nice if somehow that was for me, not so nice for people planning to overclock because it gives you an idea of the limits.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, double post.
Click to expand...

They're kinda all golden don't you think for the entry fee? Gonna make excuses (not you Taco) for yield now? When you buy a Ferrari, they should all perform great no slugs for that cost. I'm just saying, you know what I mean?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Just preordered two SC EVGA's from Amazon! Hopefully it won't be more than a couple weeks I wouldn't think...


i pre-ordered before noon on the 21st... today amazon told me APRIL 8

posted this earlier, hope it's wrong


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i pre-ordered before noon on the 21st... today amazon told me APRIL 8
> 
> posted this earlier, hope it's wrong


Gross. I'll keep my ASUS preordered which they told me it will arrive on the 1st with overnight.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i pre-ordered before noon on the 21st... today amazon told me APRIL 8
> 
> posted this earlier, hope it's wrong
> 
> 
> 
> Gross. I'll keep my ASUS preordered which they told me it will arrive on the 1st with overnight.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry about it, Amazon projects slow then update fast. They've always been much earlier than initially projected in my experience.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, I don't even know what they're clocked to. They were listed for $1019 so I just grabbed them!


Amazon EVGA SC pre-order eh?

They are essentially +39 offset but has an extra 52mhz on boost. Not quite sure if they are binned yet or not, it's possible based on ASIC quality.


----------



## CallsignVega

Newegg has Titans in stock gogo!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130899

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130898


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> They're kinda all golden don't you think for the entry fee? Gonna make excuses (not you Taco) for yield now? When you buy a Ferrari, they should all perform great no slugs for that cost. I'm just saying, you know what I mean?


Making excuses for yield? Are you serious?

When you buy a card, you're promised the specs on the box. Some get lucky and get more, some only get what they are promised. Some are lucky and get a lot more.

Golden has nothing to do with price.


----------



## aCe_eXtreME

Quote:


> Golden has nothing to do with price.


+rep


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Newegg has Titans in stock gogo!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130899
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130898


What's the diff between SC and SC Signature?

I just ordered the SC and cancelled my ASUS.. Is the Signature clocked higher?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Newegg has Titans in stock gogo!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130899
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130898
> 
> 
> 
> What's the diff between SC and SC Signature?
> 
> I just ordered the SC and cancelled my ASUS.. Is the Signature clocked higher?
Click to expand...

same clocks..

difference is filler crap, and a nicer box.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> What's the diff between SC and SC Signature?
> 
> I just ordered the SC and cancelled my ASUS.. Is the Signature clocked higher?


Same boost, just signature comes in a diff box with a tshirt:
http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperClocked-Dual-Link-Graphics-06G-P4-2791-KR/dp/B00BL8BX7O/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1361848733&sr=8-5&keywords=evga+titan

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperClocked-Signature-Dual-Link-06G-P4-2793-KR/dp/B00BL8BX9C/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1361848733&sr=8-4&keywords=evga+titan

Also, I didn't get the same poster as listed for the Titan in my EVGA box (That cool Game of Pwns one), I got something different, will post it later


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> same clocks..
> 
> difference is filler crap, and a nicer box.


Ya, all Titans are the same. The $1069 has a T-shirt, mouse pad and other junk. I ordered the $1019 one.









It's just that Newegg actually has stock, so I'll be rocking Titan SLI on Wednesday.


----------



## mbreslin

Ordered a SC, that makes a regular and an sc and now the hard part is do I get a third?


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Ordered a SC, that makes a regular and an sc and now the hard part is do I get a third?


http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/titan/

That's how I got mine


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> What's the diff between SC and SC Signature?
> 
> I just ordered the SC and cancelled my ASUS.. Is the Signature clocked higher?
> 
> 
> 
> Same boost, just signature comes in a diff box with a tshirt:
Click to expand...

and a mouse pad that reads "pwnage"

lol


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, all Titans are the same. The $1069 has a T-shirt, mouse pad and other junk. I ordered the $1019 one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just that Newegg actually has stock, so I'll be rocking Titan SLI on Wednesday.


Ok great, ordered it with overnight shipping so hopefully it will be here Wednesday.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Ordered a SC, that makes a regular and an sc and now the hard part is do I get a third?


2 more, DO IT!


----------



## Stay Puft

Christ i wish i had just waited instead of preordering


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Christ i wish i had just waited instead of preordering


You should be able to cancel preorders easily.. Just order, wait for processing to be completed, then cancel your preorders.

Newegg still on Step 1 for the card I just ordered, but my credit card definitely already got charged.


----------



## aCe_eXtreME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Ordered a SC, that makes a regular and an sc and now the hard part is do I get a third?


watcha doin with the 5970?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Christ i wish i had just waited instead of preordering


Pre-ordering means nothing, just click the cancel button with Newegg or Amazon after you order the card that's in-stock.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You should be able to cancel preorders easily.. Just order, wait for processing to be completed, then cancel your preorders.
> 
> Newegg still on Step 1 for the card I just ordered, but my credit card definitely already got charged.


I think i'm just going to wait on the Asus cards and cancel the ncix order then order the asus ones from Amazon when they become available.


----------



## malmental

if I was ordering 2 or more I would want a matching pair if not a set.
all the same specs..


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Of course they would be in stock now and not tomorrow. I have my check in hand but have to deposit it in the morning. That's why I went ahead and pre-ordered from Amazon. Don't technically have the funds in my bank account yet to actually order from the Egg. This is like Chinese water torture....









Oh well, hopefully if NE is stocking SC's now, Amazon shouldn't be far behind...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> if I was ordering 2 or more I would want a matching pair if not a set.
> all the same specs..


All Titan's are the same no matter what box/accessories you get.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

It's an OCD thing and I'm the same way. I want two EVGA SC's, not mix and match (even though I know they are the same exact card). We're just weirdos...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> It's an OCD thing and I'm the same way. I want two EVGA SC's, not mix and match (even though I know they are the same exact card). We're just weirdos...


I just want all Asus cards. I wouldnt even have this issue if newegg didnt have the stupid 1 per customer rule in effect. NCIX evga titans are getting cancelled and i'll just have to deal with SLI titans till i can get 2 more asus models.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> It's an OCD thing and I'm the same way. I want two EVGA SC's, not mix and match (even though I know they are the same exact card). We're just weirdos...


+1


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Of course they would be in stock now and not tomorrow. I have my check in hand but have to deposit it in the morning. That's why I went ahead and pre-ordered from Amazon. Don't technically have the funds in my bank account yet to actually order from the Egg. This is like Chinese water torture....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, hopefully if NE is stocking SC's now, Amazon shouldn't be far behind...


I have $5000 limit credit card just for cases like that.









Buy something, pay it off next pay check. No interest.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Oh man cannot wait what 7xx/8xxx would bring to the table at the end of the year beginning next year..
> 
> It would be pandemonium in here and laughter that 500 bucks would bring you close to this perf... In just a couple of months XD
> 
> Unless of course you can do 1700 on air XD
> 
> Like kingpin said *same performance as LN2 LOL on air* braking 80c with a soft overclock XD


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> if I was ordering 2 or more I would want a matching pair if not a set.
> all the same specs..


You might want that but it wouldn't be for any particular good reason. I went through about 7 different 5970s at the time, completely random oc headroom, total luck of the draw.


----------



## Murlocke

The EVGA SC already in packaging stages!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Must....have....patience....


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> The EVGA SC already in packaging stages!


sweet..


----------



## Mazel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> The EVGA SC already in packaging stages!


Lucky dog, ended up messing up my order 2 time. Got it right this last time and they're throwing in that in-game coupon thing. Will be a while before I can order my second card


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I just want all Asus cards. I wouldnt even have this issue if newegg didnt have the stupid 1 per customer rule in effect. NCIX evga titans are getting cancelled and i'll just have to deal with SLI titans till i can get 2 more asus models.


Why are the getting cancelled?


----------



## mbreslin

In my haste to get through the order process before they went out of stock I stuck myself with eggsaver shipping when I wanted overnight this time. Doh.


----------



## carlhil2

My guess is, the reason that the ASUS cards have been delayed is because they are are putting an overclock on them?


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya still in stock. I think the demand for ~$1K+ video cards will dry up pretty quick.


----------



## WALSRU

Re-ordered as EVGA, thanks for the link!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya still in stock. I think the demand for ~$1K+ video cards will dry up pretty quick.


That's what I'm thinking too...

Best thing is they should also hold their value well for the rest of this year if AMD and Nvidia really don't release anything faster til next year...


----------



## Mazel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That's what I'm thinking too...
> 
> Best thing is they should also hold their value well for the rest of this year if AMD and Nvidia really don't release anything faster til next year...


I think the reviews had more to do with it then anything. Most people saw the 690 as being faster. Would explain why the EVGA 690 is sold out at most places.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya still in stock. I think the demand for ~$1K+ video cards will dry up pretty quick.


Good so hopefully in a month I won't have an issue grabbing another if needed.


----------



## mbreslin

I agree maybe demand wasn't as high as was initially thought, sure seemed like a lot of people were grabbing them. It's also possible that evga sent a lot more sc to newegg than stock clocked? Who knows I guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aCe_eXtreME*
> 
> watcha doin with the 5970?


I'll be selling my whole rig pretty much in one post sometime in the summer. I doubt there will be much interest for my 5970s by then and also considering I tossed the stock coolers away ages ago. So just 5970s with ek fc blocks.


----------



## CDMAN

Thanks for the update CallsignVega. I can go to sleep now.


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> For quad sli titans on a x79 setup and a full water loop, just imagine that power bill xD.


If you live up North, rationalize it's Hot Air output as a Heat source, just route it into the heating duct for the rest of the house. $Money saved on gas / electric. Doubles as a space heater.

"Honey I got this new furnace, for the house, it cost 2k and also doubles as a video game graphics engine for me and junior...um for his education


----------



## Sujeto 1

I just got one Titan SC on amazon, i would love to get the signature because i can but i think im already spending a lot on this. Ok Titan here you come to papa after many months of waiting. This thing better worth it because i'm clearing my bank account. My plan is to get another one when price drop till 800 some day in the life.


----------



## malmental

love seeing that C2D push that GTX Titan..


----------



## mbreslin

You know we're thinking demand is slowing down but I bet a big part of it is that nobody that isn't constantly refreshing enthusiast titan forums can even find the product page for the sc on newegg.


----------



## theyedi

Are there going to be lightning versions?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyedi*
> 
> Are there going to be lightning versions?


though I hope so!!! all evidence so far points to a big no! more like the 690...

if there in any new rumors on this guys PLEASE SHARE!!! Seeing the lightnings/classifieds compared to the 680's reference I have to say BEEFY VRM are a PERFECT match for this GK110 die!


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> love seeing that C2D push that GTX Titan..


Dude this is goin to match 3930K and 32 Gb Hopefully, or maybe 3770K not sure for the moment.


----------



## FenixPD

OK, so I cancelled my ASUS Titan that was still on pre-order from new egg and got EVGA SC Signature edition. But my normal EVGA Titan not even SC is arriving tomorrow.

Since the SC signature is running at a higher clock is there a way I can back up the bios from the EVGA SC Signature titan and flash it to the normal EVGA titan? Could there be any issues with doing this?

I hate it when one card is clocked higher and the other is not. I guess my OCD is effecting me... Please help


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyedi*
> 
> Are there going to be lightning versions?


Sounds like there will be no non-reference designs. However, I do hope to be pleasantly surprised as a Lightning version is currently the only way i'd get a Titan (currently have 2x lightning 680s which OC to 1400 serving me well)


----------



## guinner16

I can't catch a break. So the EVGA SC are in stock at Amazon so I put two in m cart, and hurry through the order. I then go to newegg and cancell my asus preorders. I go back to check my order at amazon and it says backordered. I am wondering if I got the last one, and the second one put it into backorder. God this sucks.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Newegg has Titans in stock gogo!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130899
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130898


This was awesome of you. You can't find these by searching for GTX Titan which would explain why they haven't sold out so quickly. SC Sig headed my way! Next stop FrozenCPU for an EK block.


----------



## King4x4

So I passed two titans for a tri-sli 680 [email protected]$1400... Do I feel bad doing that? No


----------



## IlIfadeIlI

Did anyone's order verify on newegg for the SC? I'm terrified that I'll cancel my Asus preorder and the SC won't go through.


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIfadeIlI*
> 
> Did anyone's order verify on newegg for the SC? I'm terrified that I'll cancel my Asus preorder and the SC won't go through.


I just ordered the EVGA SC signature Titan and it took all of 15 minutes to have "packaging" status


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIfadeIlI*
> 
> Did anyone's order verify on newegg for the SC? I'm terrified that I'll cancel my Asus preorder and the SC won't go through.


i just did... got an order confirmation email 2 minutes later, ships on the 27th

now to cancel amazon









the OC'ed EVGA cards are easter eggs heh.. notice the nothing but model numbers ...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130898
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130899

versus this http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=100006519&isNodeId=1&Description=titan+gtx&x=0&y=0


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Of course FCPU is out of stock on the EK Titan blocks...


----------



## IlIfadeIlI

Awesome guys! I just went into packaging status too...think I'll still wait until tomorrow morning to cancel the asus lol.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Of course FCPU is out of stock on the EK Titan blocks...


Yup I just ordered the one that is marked as "orderable" (what I wanted anyway) as there is no other choice.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I've just been told I've got to fly out to Italy for 2 weeks on next Wednesday. I don't think the 2 bad boys i ordered from NCIX will arrive till after I've left Australia LOL. I almost bought a 3rd card on Newegg before (10 mins ago) a sc sig. I wouldn't mind getting a shirt and mouse mat for 19 bucks.


----------



## IlIfadeIlI

No rush for me to put mine under water yet. I'll admire the LED lighting and see what it can do on air until other brands come out with theirs and I can take my pick.


----------



## guinner16

Mine just went into packaging status also. I tried to order with a different card and a different shipping address but it wouldnt let me. Now I just need to find another SC card to match.


----------



## guinner16

What is the difference between superclocked and signature.


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> What is the difference between superclocked and signature.


Signature just comes with a shirt/mouse pad/cool box. It will be the same clock speed as the SC

EDIT: Anyways if you end up going with a normal EVGA Titan and one SC or SC signature like I did then you can just sync the cards and the normal EVGA card will run at the same speed as the SC or SC signature.

EDIT 2: For syncing the cards you can use MSI Afterburner not sure if the latest version supports the titans yet. Or evga precision X 4.0


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> Signature just comes with a shirt/mouse pad/cool box. It will be the same clock speed as the SC
> 
> EDIT: Anyways if you end up going with a normal EVGA Titan and one SC or SC signature like I did then you can just sync the cards and the normal EVGA card will run at the same speed as the SC or SC signature.
> 
> EDIT 2: For syncing the cards you can use MSI Afterburner not sure if the latest version supports the titans yet. Or evga precision X 4.0


Thanks. I just went into newegg and ordered a sc signature after ordering the supercocked edition earlier. I am thinking they will count as two different poducts, so i will be able to order both titans at the same time. It is still cheaper than what Amazon wanted to charge with tax. I will keep track of it to see if they deny the order.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> Thanks. I just went into newegg and ordered a sc signature after ordering the supercocked edition earlier. I am thinking they will count as two different poducts, so i will be able to order both titans at the same time. It is still cheaper than what Amazon wanted to charge with tax. I will keep track of it to see if they deny the order.


It will be fine, I did the same thing and both are in packaging


----------



## hatlesschimp

NCIX Have charged me, Is that a good sign that they have mine in stock? I Purchased my 2 when it said pre - order still.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> It will be fine, I did the same thing and both are in packaging


Both are in packaging for me also. It sucks spending the extra $50 on the sig, but I wanted to make sure I had to two titans at the same time, with the same clock speeds. Also, this is my first desktop build so I dont have a mousepad. At least that is one less thing i need, and who couldn't use an extra shirt.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I found this on a random forum somewhere. It made me laugh.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> Both are in packaging for me also. It sucks spending the extra $50 on the sig, but I wanted to make sure I had to two titans at the same time, with the same clock speeds. Also, this is my first desktop build so I dont have a mousepad. At least that is one less thing i need, and who couldn't use an extra shirt.


Ok so a vote.

*Who is gonna wear that shirt while gaming?*


----------



## hatlesschimp

Anyone who doesn't want the shirt ill buy it from them!

I'll do $40 bucks posted!


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Ok so a vote.
> 
> *Who is gonna wear that shirt while gaming?*


I might wear it while building my rig. Do anybody remember the pins that came with black ops 1 hardened edition. My 5 year old son wore it around for 2 weeks.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Anyone who doesn't want the shirt ill buy it from them!
> 
> I'll do $40 bucks posted!


I want mine, but my wife just told me to sell it to you, LOL


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Anyone who doesn't want the shirt ill buy it from them!
> 
> I'll do $40 bucks posted!


If you werent in Australia it would be a done deal.


----------



## hatlesschimp

i work offshore and everyone likes to wear unique shirts. We have a few Americans onboard and i bought a LSU football shirt. LOL its so funny i know nothing about gridiron but i still manage to ruffle them up. Mississippi fans are easy lol.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> If you werent in Australia it would be a done deal.


Just send it snail mail and ill pay you by paypal. i wont be home till the 17th march. its all good $30 for the shirt and $10 postage


----------



## The-Real-Link

Thanks for the valley #s. That's great. I'm at like, 1,800 or so on my pushed 680. To see (almost) 3,600 is fine by me! Well, 3K isn't quite that but darned nice.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Newegg has Titans in stock gogo!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130899
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130898


Thank you!!

Had to jump on EVGA to check the #s.

The $1,019 one is slightly overclocked (SC)
The $1,069 one is slightly overclocked (Same as SC) but includes a shirt and mousepad for the extra 50.

Both seem to include case stickers, driver disc, Game of Pwns poster, etc.

Eh whoops in the meantime guess I wait since my card didn't like the item.


----------



## supermi

Cards are all now listing in searches, should sell out quickly now!!!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=100006662&isNodeId=1&Description=geforce+titan&x=-865&y=-112


----------



## IlIfadeIlI

Still dont see them in search.


----------



## supermi

working for me, maybe you need to try a different browser or clear your cache?










I do wonder how quickly they will sell out now LOL, happy I got one of each!!!
Gonna cancel my ASUS pre order now!


----------



## 5150jester

hmm i would deff trade one of my 690's for this card lol


----------



## th3illusiveman

Ok i come in peace, I've exhausted my opinion of this card since the rumours started flying around and i think i've expressed my opinion about it enough in this thread.

Just curious, to all those buying this for the "unlocked bios", don't you think Nvidia locked it at 1.2v for a reason? I mean the GTX570s and GTX590s started popping once you got serious about overclocking.... they locked the GTX600 series after that so what's to say Titans won't go pop once you put some juice into them?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I found this on a random forum somewhere. It made me laugh.


+1000


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> love seeing that C2D push that GTX Titan..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude this is goin to match 3930K and 32 Gb Hopefully, or maybe 3770K not sure for the moment.
Click to expand...

every-time I say that I'm just pulling your chain..


----------



## Difunto

Alright i ordered a complete new build for them titans but am not sure if to get a 3820 at 4.8ghz or a 3930k. Am thinking a 3820 and then when the E series come out for the 2011 socket i would get that? What do you guys think?


----------



## Phishy714

EVGA SC+ in stock now!! Go go go go!!!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Alright i ordered a complete new build for them titans but am not sure if to get a 3820 at 4.8ghz or a 3930k. Am thinking a 3820 and then when the E series come out for the 2011 socket i would get that? What do you guys think?


if certain that your gonna upgrade FROM the 3820 then I would go for that and indeed upgrade.
but I feel the 3930K is a keeper and doesn't need upgrading, I would probably ride the 3930K out until the next platform..
the 3820 as you know is a weaker chip but does loved to be overclocked and @ 4.6GHz+ is quite potent..


----------



## CallsignVega

Some new numbers:


----------



## Maximization

the titan is the fastest in single or mutiple. You can't go faster wthout a prescription.


----------



## Murlocke

Everyone who ordered an EVGA from Newegg still show up as packaging? Thought Newegg had a midnight shipment, I hope they didn't mess up and list them "in stock" when they really weren't.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Newegg has Titans in stock gogo!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130899
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130898


If you are ever in Pittsuburgh I owe you lunch. Got both my Titans last night and they are packaged.


----------



## Maximization

would 2 titans be overkill for 1900x1200 resolution?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> would 2 titans be overkill for 1900x1200 resolution?


1 Titan is overkill for 1200p.

Overkill is good, but extreme overkill is kind of a waste.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Some new numbers:


I wonder why they aren't comparing 690 quad SLI to Titan SLI?
Edit: Does this make any sense..a single 680 scores better than 680 sli and 690 in Unigine Valley 1.0








something looks off


----------



## Maximization

They technically would have to compare quad Ttian to Quad 690. GPU units must be equal


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 1 Titan is overkill for 1200p.
> 
> Overkill is good, but extreme overkill is kind of a waste.


1 Titan is not overkill even for 1080p

I will just mention some games, hope you will get the picture:

Metro 2033, Crysis 3, Arma 2


----------



## ChaoticLord

IMO they should lower the price to around $700-$750. They would sell a whole lot more of them.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> 1 Titan is not overkill even for 1080p
> 
> I will just mention some games, hope you will get the picture:
> 
> Metro 2033, Crysis 3, Arma 2


Well if you look at it like that then even 2x Titans isn't overkill for 1080p, 2 of those games listed are suffering from coding issues that will cause abnormal slowdowns on any hardware.









In 99.9% of games you'll get a steady 60FPS on 1 Titan at 1080p. Even with Crysis 3, I get about 40-55FPS at 1080p, 4x MSAA, 16x AF on my 680 with everything maxed. No reason a Titan wouldn't push that up to 60FPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticLord*
> 
> IMO they should lower the price to around $700-$750. They would sell a whole lot more of them.


That's probably about how much it cost for NVIDIA to make the card, if not more. It's a $3,500 workstation GPU that didn't meet business-level requirements. So they cut some stuff off of it and optimized it for the consumer market. Since they aren't doing a limited run anymore, I don't see how they'd possibly sell them for $700 and make any profits.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> They technically would have to compare quad Ttian to Quad 690. GPU units must be equal


Please tell me you are trolling. Your saying in order to be fair they'd need to compare 4 Titans ($4000) to 2 690s ($2000)?


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticLord*
> 
> IMO they should lower the price to around $700-$750. They would sell a whole lot more of them.


IMO they should lower the price of a Ferrari to $20,000. They would sell alot more of them.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> IMO they should lower the price of a Ferrari to $20,000. They would sell alot more of them.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Please tell me you are trolling. Your saying in order to be fair they'd need to compare 4 Titans ($4000) to 2 690s ($2000)?


not trolling, whenever you compair 2 gpu board to a one gpu board it is not an effective test. Allot of the benchmarks do that. Its like compairing a 4 cylynder to a 6 cylinder.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> IMO they should lower the price of a Ferrari to $20,000. They would sell alot more of them.


Well said sir








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> not trolling, whenever you compair 2 gpu board to a one gpu board it is not an effective test. Allot of the benchmarks do that. Its like compairing a 4 cylynder to a 6 cylinder.


Except by your analogy this is like the 4 cylinder from an Evo. I don't think you really understand the GPUs in this chart.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Well if you look at it like that then even 2x Titans isn't overkill for 1080p, 2 of those games listed are suffering from coding issues that will cause abnormal slowdowns on any hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 99.9% of games you'll get a steady 60FPS on 1 Titan at 1080p. Even with Crysis 3, I get about 40-55FPS at 1080p, 4x MSAA, 16x AF on my 680 with everything maxed. No reason a Titan wouldn't push that up to 60FPS.


Metro 2033 and Arma 2 are out for years now I think.
Its not like a new driver release or a patch is going to bring any perfomance improvements in these games..so it doesnt really metter if they are suffering from coding issues or not, when its clear nobody is going to fix this.
So if you wanna play them, not even one Titan is going to be enough even at 1080p, not to mention its not going to be a overkill at all









As for Crysis 3, you said it yourself one Titan is going to barely meet minimum requirements for 60 fps at 1080p...

And dont think these 3 games are only ones which need Titan even at 1080p..there is lot of unoptimized games like that..for example on Risen 2 I get same fps as in Crysis 3 in some parts on the island where there is lots of shadows....
I am sure I can think of more games like this


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Metro 2033 and Arma 2 are out for years now I think.
> Its not like a new driver release or a patch is going to bring any perfomance improvements in these games..so it doesnt really metter if they are suffering from coding issues or not, when its clear nobody is going to fix this.
> So if you wanna play them, not even one Titan is going to be enough even at 1080p, not to mention its not going to be a overkill at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Crysis 3, you said it yourself one Titan is going to barely meet minimum requirements for 60 fps at 1080p...
> 
> And dont think these 3 games are only ones which need Titan even at 1080p..there is lot of unoptimized games like that..for example on Risen 2 I get same fps as in Crysis 3 in some parts on the island where there is lots of shadows....
> I am sure I can think of more games like this


That ARMA II really is a Bandit!


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Ok i come in peace, I've exhausted my opinion of this card since the rumours started flying around and i think i've expressed my opinion about it enough in this thread.
> 
> Just curious, to all those buying this for the "unlocked bios", don't you think Nvidia locked it at 1.2v for a reason? I mean the GTX570s and GTX590s started popping once you got serious about overclocking.... they locked the GTX600 series after that so what's to say Titans won't go pop once you put some juice into them?


If the weasel goes pop, time to grab another rodent.

But in all seriousness, the modded bios isn't so much about the 1.2v, as the 263W limit. More clocks draws more power, even at the same voltage. Mod the bios to be able to get a TDP limit above 106%, and then we're talking real OCing. You need this because they tied the temperature throttling and the power throttling together and forced it to happen when either limit is reached.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> They technically would have to compare quad Ttian to Quad 690. GPU units must be equal


Lol.

Also, I just got off a chat with support at the EGG. Anyone who got the initial preorder date of 2/28 when they got their preorder, the shipment is still on track and will likely package and ship on or before 2/28.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Also, I just got off a chat with support at the EGG. Anyone who got the initial preorder date of 2/28 when they got their preorder, the shipment is still on track and will likely package and ship on or before 2/28.


Any word on those who ordered the EVGA SC's last night and it still says packaging.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> If the weasel goes pop, time to grab another rodent.
> 
> But in all seriousness, the modded bios isn't so much about the 1.2v, as the 263W limit. More clocks draws more power, even at the same voltage. Mod the bios to be able to get a TDP limit above 106%, and then we're talking real OCing. You need this because they tied the temperature throttling and the power throttling together and forced it to happen when either limit is reached.
> Lol.
> 
> Also, I just got off a chat with support at the EGG. Anyone who got the initial preorder date of 2/28 when they got their preorder, the shipment is still on track and will likely package and ship on or before 2/28.


cool, thanks for the explanation. What clocks are they hoping for with this unlocked Bios? reachable ones of course.


----------



## Brianmz

1300mhz or so with the proper cooling.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Also, I just got off a chat with support at the EGG. Anyone who got the initial preorder date of 2/28 when they got their preorder, the shipment is still on track and will likely package and ship on or before 2/28.


Cancelled that dude, EVGA card shows 'packaging'. Couldn't wait!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> Any word on those who ordered the EVGA SC's last night and it still says packaging.


Yes I just checked mine and was like, "Uh oh...."

Also I got a packing notification for the EK Titan block I ordered from FCPU last night. So those looking to put theirs under water they might be available again!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Cancelled that dude, EVGA card shows 'packaging'. Couldn't wait!


Mines been showing that since late last night. About to give them a ring and see if they actually had stock or if it was a mistake. If it was a mistake, then "packaging" is exactly the stage it would get stuck on. They can't find them in the warehouse, so they can't be packed.

My ASUS would of been delivered on Friday, and I cancelled that order. I'll be pretty mad if these cards weren't actually in stock. Amazon doesn't get their first shipment of EVGA SCs until March 8th.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Mines been showing that since late last night. About to give them a ring and see if they actually had stock or if it was a mistake. If it was a mistake, then "packaging" is exactly the stage it would get stuck on. They can't find them in the warehouse, so they can't be packed.
> 
> My ASUS would of been delivered on Friday, and I cancelled that order. I'll be pretty mad if these cards weren't actually in stock. Amazon doesn't get their first shipment of EVGA SCs until March 8th.


I have you covered. Check your pm.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> My ASUS would of been delivered on Friday, and I cancelled that order. I'll be pretty mad if these cards weren't actually in stock.


This, livid actually. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I have you covered. Check your pm.


My sofa is coming today.


----------



## Murlocke

Awful news guys. This is what the chat rep on newegg told me.

Jay: Thank you for holding. Ben. I apologize for the inconvenience. Since the item is out of stock, we are unable to ship the order. The order will be cancelled and you will get a full refund.
ben: i dont want it cancelled..
Jay: We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience. We are unable to ship the order since the item is out of stock now.
ben: these were just released in very limit supply, if you cancel my order ill be moved further back in the queue

What the heck. He cancelled my order. Calling them now.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Cancelled that dude, EVGA card shows 'packaging'. Couldn't wait!


Good luck!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Mines been showing that since late last night. About to give them a ring and see if they actually had stock or if it was a mistake. If it was a mistake, then "packaging" is exactly the stage it would get stuck on. They can't find them in the warehouse, so they can't be packed.
> 
> My ASUS would of been delivered on Friday, and I cancelled that order. I'll be pretty mad if these cards weren't actually in stock. Amazon doesn't get their first shipment of EVGA SCs until March 8th.


I was playing soccer and then went out for some fajitas with my girl. Came back and by the time I got through the thread to the links they were already sold out







So I'm still sitting on this ASUS which I didn't want, but hopefully will have in my hands by Friday.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Awful news guys. This is what the chat rep on newegg told me.
> 
> Jay: Thank you for holding. Ben. I apologize for the inconvenience. Since the item is out of stock, we are unable to ship the order. The order will be cancelled and you will get a full refund.
> ben: i dont want it cancelled..
> Jay: We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience. We are unable to ship the order since the item is out of stock now.
> ben: these were just released in very limit supply, if you cancel my order ill be moved further back in the queue
> 
> What the heck. He cancelled my order. Calling them now.


Dood







Sorry to hear man that is absolutely brutal.


----------



## Murlocke

This is why I avoid Newegg at all costs now. ASUS would of been here friday, cancelled because the EVGA card was in stock. Now they cancelled that. 35-55 minute estimate hold time and i'll probably just be told i'm "out of luck" because of their awful chat support.

I've never had a bad experience with Amazon. Putting a preorder out with them, Newegg isn't getting my money again. They've screwed me so many times in the last few years.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> This is why I avoid Newegg at all costs now. ASUS would of been here friday, cancelled because the EVGA card was in stock. Now they cancelled that.
> 
> 35-55 minute estimate hold time and i'll probably just be told i'm "out of luck" because of their awful chat support.


It seems I am not the only one who has noticed their decline in the last few years. I built my 955be system in 09 and it was a breeze, and support was never an issue. Seems like today since they have the marketplace and all those importers from Asia selling stuff before it even ships here, their service has gone way down, or they don't really care about the customer as an individual at all.


----------



## malmental

another review just popped up:
ZOTAC NVIDIA GTX Titan Graphics


----------



## Avonosac

Confusing, the point of the titan beyond the single GPU performance is the extra memory and bandwidth over the 900 series, they didn't utilize that... at all.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Awful news guys. This is what the chat rep on newegg told me.
> 
> Jay: Thank you for holding. Ben. I apologize for the inconvenience. Since the item is out of stock, we are unable to ship the order. The order will be cancelled and you will get a full refund.
> ben: i dont want it cancelled..
> Jay: We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience. We are unable to ship the order since the item is out of stock now.
> ben: these were just released in very limit supply, if you cancel my order ill be moved further back in the queue
> 
> What the heck. He cancelled my order. Calling them now.


This is some kind of sick joke. I didn't order the SC so I have some false hope . . .


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> My sofa is coming today.


You will love it bro.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> another review just popped up:
> ZOTAC NVIDIA GTX Titan Graphics


Damn 690 is a beast..........







...


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Damn 690 is a beast..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In before "OH BUT MICROSTUTTER accounts for the additional 50 fps!" *cough* I kid.


----------



## IlIfadeIlI

I'm glad I kept my Asus order in place. I'm not cancelling it until I get a tracking number for the EVGA one.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> In before "OH BUT MICROSTUTTER accounts for the additional 50 fps!" *cough* I kid.


vOv more FPS on 690 isn't news, but using 0x AA and 4x AF shows exactly why the 690 beat everything else so handily.


----------



## Murlocke

Another update. Just got off with a phone rep who was trained a lot better than that chat rep.

She restored my order and said that these cards will ship out today or tomorrow. She said the rep didn't understand that when orders are placed they automatically reserve a product, and you could never place an order if it wasn't in stock. All I can say is, Newegg.. train your chat reps better. This is like online ordering 101. I nearly lost my card because of his incompetence, and he cancelled my order even after I told him NOT too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> You will love it bro.


For $1722, I better.









It's a blizzard outside right now... not looking forward to unloading it in that. I hope the extreme cold doesn't damage the leather in anyway... My roommate won't be back until Tomorrow, so I won't even be able to carry it down the stairs.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Another update. Just got off with a phone rep who was trained a lot better than that chat rep.
> 
> She restored my order and said that these cards will ship out today or tomorrow. She said the rep didn't understand that when orders are placed they automatically reserve a product, and you could never place an order if it wasn't in stock. All I can say is, Newegg.. train your chat reps better. This is like online ordering 101. I nearly lost my card because of his incompetence, and he cancelled my order even after I told him NOT too.


Good news! Although I do prefer amazon for everything these days - unfortunately amazon's stock and selection for electronics is generally far worse than newegg on average.

The worst part of newegg is that new GPUs tend to have a replacement only return policy if it goes bad, whereas amazon.com will accept returns for defective parts. Anyway, glad everything worked out for you.


----------



## WALSRU

^ That sounds much better. I'm confirming my order right now as well. It would just about ruin my weekend if I don't have a Titan to play with


----------



## IlIfadeIlI

LOL, thats why I NEVER use online chat. Talking to a person on the phone is so much better. Thanks for scaring the crap out of us!


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> vOv more FPS on 690 isn't news, but using 0x AA and 4x AF shows exactly why the 690 beat everything else so handily.


The first chart was at max. Bro don't believe the 2gb hype. Even when I max everything in crysis 3 I still don't break 2gb on 2560x1440. I may be at 25fps lol but it doesn't pass 2gb. Titan is for eyefinity and nothing less. If your running a single monitor the 690 is a much better choice.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Another update. Just got off with a phone rep who was trained a lot better than that chat rep.
> 
> She restored my order and said that these cards will ship out today or tomorrow. She said the rep didn't understand that when orders are placed they automatically reserve a product, and you could never place an order if it wasn't in stock. All I can say is, Newegg.. train your chat reps better. This is like online ordering 101. I nearly lost my card because of his incompetence, and he cancelled my order even after I told him NOT too.


I think you scared them with all your postings here...they saw an avalanche of pr disaster coming, and caved...lol


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> The first chart was at max. Bro don't believe the 2gb hype. Even when I max everything in crysis 3 I still don't break 2gb on 2560x1440. I may be at 25fps lol but it doesn't pass 2gb. Titan is for eyefinity and nothing less. If your running a single monitor the 690 is a much better choice.


Yeah I agree. I play at 2560x1600 and have never, ever run into an issue with VRAM.

That said, VRAM does allow higher anti aliasing settings especially for surround - there are definitely situations with the 2GB 680 where you can't use anything more than FXAA at 5760x resolution due to VRAM limitations. In this respect, the Titan would be superior for surround - VRAM has great use for triple screen. Single screen? Not so much.

Titan with surround resolutions should open up many more options for AA @ triple screen. Nearly everyone I know playing @ 5760 has to use either no AA or FXAA at best, this won't be an issue with the 6GB Titan. Yet for single screen, it's pretty much a waste.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Good news! Although I do prefer amazon for everything these days - unfortunately amazon's stock and selection for electronics is generally far worse than newegg on average.
> 
> The worst part of newegg is that new GPUs tend to have a replacement only return policy if it goes bad, whereas amazon.com will accept returns for defective parts. Anyway, glad everything worked out for you.


Yea Amazon's return policy is bar none. Newegg's no-refund VGA policy is absurd for a company of that size.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Yeah I agree. I play at 2560x1600 and have never, ever run into an issue with VRAM.
> 
> That said, VRAM does allow higher anti aliasing settings especially for surround - there are definitely situations with the 2GB 680 where you can't use anything more than FXAA at 5760x resolution due to VRAM limitations. In this respect, the Titan would be superior for surround - VRAM has great use for triple screen. Single screen? Not so much.
> 
> Titan with surround resolutions should open up many more options for AA @ triple screen. Nearly everyone I know playing @ 5760 has to use either no AA or FXAA at best, this won't be an issue with the 6GB Titan. Yet for single screen, it's pretty much a waste.


Chances are the PS4 games that get 'ported' to PC will have much higher VRAM requirements than current games (PS4 has 8GB of shared VRAM/Memory). We'll just have to wait and see, but I think the 690 will become outdated faster than the Titan even on single monitor solutions.

I still prefer Titan for my single 1080p display setup, but only because I've had 4 or 5 SLI/CF machines and every single one of them gave me headaches. Both cards will max pretty much everything anyway at this resolution.


----------



## IlIfadeIlI

My evga order on newegg used to have a cancel order button next to it even after it was in packaging status but now it's gone so hopefully that's good news.

I agree on Amazon having way better customer support/policies.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Any news on the NCIX Pre-Orders?


----------



## WALSRU

... Well Murlocke you're right about one thing, the chat reps are completely useless


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Another update. Just got off with a phone rep who was trained a lot better than that chat rep.
> 
> She restored my order and said that these cards will ship out today or tomorrow. She said the rep didn't understand that when orders are placed they automatically reserve a product, and you could never place an order if it wasn't in stock. All I can say is, Newegg.. train your chat reps better. This is like online ordering 101. I nearly lost my card because of his incompetence, and he cancelled my order even after I told him NOT too.
> For $1722, I better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a blizzard outside right now... not looking forward to unloading it in that. I hope the extreme cold doesn't damage the leather in anyway... My roommate won't be back until Tomorrow, so I won't even be able to carry it down the stairs.


Umm. Im a little confused because there are so many difference versions and preorders. Are the EVGA SC's and SC Sig's which were available last night, actually available and going to ship today. I ordered two last night and they are in packaging status. Do we know if this order will actually go through. thanks. I wasn't sure if you were talking about the ASUS preorder, the EVGA's available 2 days ago, or the EVGA SC's that came up last night.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> Umm. Im a little confused because there are so many difference versions and preorders. Are the EVGA SC's and SC Sig's which were available last night, actually available and going to ship today. I ordered two last night and they are in packaging status. Do we know if this order will actually go through. thanks. I wasn't sure if you were talking about the ASUS preorder, the EVGA's available 2 days ago, or the EVGA SC's that came up last night.


99% of the time, if it's in packaging status you are good to go. I'm sure you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Phishy714

Well at least that is better than my problem.

I ordered an EVGA SC through Newegg that showed in stock last night. Placed the order and everything.

I never got an email confirmation, nor is the order in my history under my account, but sure enough, they did charge my PayPal account for it.

PayPal has an authorization number and everything and two phone calls have gotten me "please wait another couple hours for the system to update"

sigh.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Yea Amazon's return policy is bar none. Newegg's no-refund VGA policy is absurd for a company of that size.
> Chances are the PS4 games that get 'ported' to PC will have much higher VRAM requirements than current games (PS4 has 8GB of shared VRAM/Memory). We'll just have to wait and see, but I think the 690 will become outdated faster than the Titan even on single monitor solutions.
> 
> I still prefer Titan for my single 1080p display setup, but only because I've had 4 or 5 SLI/CF machines and every single one of them gave me headaches. Both cards will max pretty much everything anyway at this resolution.


That's certainly plausible; i'd much rather have too much VRAM rather than too little. The latter (not enough VRAM to run a game) would be a much bigger problem


----------



## IlIfadeIlI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> That's certainly plausible; i'd much rather have too much VRAM rather than too little. The latter (not enough VRAM to run a game) would be a much bigger problem


Plus we usually buy cards to play tomorrow's games not today's. Whos to say games down the line won't utilize more VRAM? Especially with the new consoles coming that have 8GB unified ram.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIfadeIlI*
> 
> Plus we usually buy cards to play tomorrow's games not today's. Whos to say games down the line won't utilize more VRAM? Especially with the new consoles coming that have 8GB unified ram.


Because there will also be better gpus tomorrow


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> The first chart was at max. Bro don't believe the 2gb hype. Even when I max everything in crysis 3 I still don't break 2gb on 2560x1440. I may be at 25fps lol but it doesn't pass 2gb. Titan is for eyefinity and nothing less. If your running a single monitor the 690 is a much better choice.


Skyrim craps all over the 2GB limit on the 690. A bunch of other games too, since I like max AA settings *just in case* it makes something better on my QNIX. I'm not saying the 690 doesn't win in certain scenarios, I'm just saying you look at how they ran the test, the results shouldn't surprise you.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> *Skyrim craps all over the 2GB limit on the 690.* A bunch of other games too, since I like max AA settings *just in case* it makes something better on my QNIX. I'm not saying the 690 doesn't win in certain scenarios, I'm just saying you look at how they ran the test, the results shouldn't surprise you.


No, it really doesn't. At all. Ever. Even with 8x MSAA it will never run out of VRAM, and trust me i've tried and monitored it with msi afterburner while playing through it. Not unless you use ENB with 37 mods, then again - mods can make a 4GB 680 run dry too.

You can try to make a valid point arguing the strengths of VRAM, but if you're arguing for single screen resolutions you would completely and utterly wrong, and benchmarks have appeared everywhere using every conceivable game between 2GB and 4GB GTX 680s. If you press this point, i'll link about 50 benchmarks proving otherwise even at 2560x1600.

Your argument should be focused on surround, i'm afraid > 2gb doesn't help single screen and there is a wealth of data to back this fact up. Now like murlock said, could this change with PS4? Who knows. All I know is now VRAM isn't an issue until you hook up 3 screens.

This isn't to detract from the Titan - it's an awesome card. I really feel it's the ultimate card for surround, and the best card for those only wanting a single card. You've just chosen the wrong argument with respect to single screen VRAM use.


----------



## Alatar

This thread is now the longest news thread ever on OCN btw









A bit funny considering how it's about a single $1000 GPU lol


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Skyrim craps all over the 2GB limit on the 690. A bunch of other games too, since I like max AA settings *just in case* it makes something better on my QNIX. I'm not saying the 690 doesn't win in certain scenarios, I'm just saying you look at how they ran the test, the results shouldn't surprise you.


With a load of enb mods and max AA , skyrim would hog any gpu, I don't care which one. Either use enb or max AA, your choice. But, max AA, without enb runs fine for my 690 on 1600 p.


----------



## malmental

still more reviews to come..


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> No, it really doesn't. At all. Ever. Even with 8x MSAA it will never run out of VRAM, and trust me i've tried and monitored it with msi afterburner while playing through it.
> 
> You can try to make a valid point arguing the strengths of VRAM, but if you're arguing for single screen resolutions you would completely and utterly wrong, and benchmarks have appeared everywhere using every conceivable game between 2GB and 4GB GTX 680s.
> 
> Your argument should be focused on surround, i'm afraid > 2gb doesn't help single screen and there is a wealth of data to back this fact up. Now like murlock said, could this change with PS4? Who knows. All I know is now VRAM isn't an issue until you hook up 3 screens. Not unless you 37 mods, then again - mods can make a 4GB 680 run dry too.


Look at me sig rig. It craps all over the 670 DC2 4GB I picked up and was going to SLI on my 3570k system. I didn't mean to say or refer to my Skyrim as stock.. in any way







I'm more acutely aware of VRAM issues, and having lower max FPS is fine as long as its over 60, when I have more VRAM (with suitable bandwidth) in the tank.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> This thread is now the longest news thread ever on OCN btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit funny considering how it's about a single $1000 GPU lol


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

How did you find out about Amazon shipping the SC's on March 8th Murlocke? That's still not too bad, just next Friday...


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIfadeIlI*
> 
> Plus we usually buy cards to play tomorrow's games not today's. Whos to say games down the line won't utilize more VRAM? Especially with the new consoles coming that have 8GB unified ram.


Everything will be outdated by the time games are optimized because of the advancement in consoles. The gtx790 will be out as well as a replacement for Titan. The 690's 2gb of vram is plenty for single monitor play for at least until this time next year and probably much later. Nothing is future proof anymore. For all we know Directx12 could drop next summer. Imo if you wan't to stay up to date with current games you need to upgrade your gpu each and every year. The 2gb of vram on the 690 and other's has stood strong and will probably continue for another year for single monitor play. Titan is a great card for eyefinity and a very good buy. But its price is heavily favored for its computing abilities and 6gb vram. Both of which give it no advantage for single monitor gaming. It works great in Sli but that's a heavy price to pay for performance that will likely be matched by the next generation of gpu's from Amd at half the cost.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> How did you find out about Amazon shipping the SC's on March 8th Murlocke? That's still not too bad, just next Friday...


I'm almost tempted to buy 1 cuz you are, lol.


----------



## rcfc89

I'm willing to bet that 90% of those buying Titan will have a different gpu in their rig by this time next year. Unless Nvidia fall down the same line as Amd this year I expect a gtx790 sometime this summer.


----------



## Doxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Any news on the NCIX Pre-Orders?


I sent a ticket to NCIX the other day and they replied "early march" they gonna start shipping.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doxy*
> 
> I sent a ticket to NCIX the other day and they replied "early march" they gonna start shipping.


Thats the response i got from them as well yesterday so i cancelled


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> How did you find out about Amazon shipping the SC's on March 8th Murlocke? That's still not too bad, just next Friday...


Someone asked a chat rep and posted their conversation.

Though, it could just be another case of a bad chat rep.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I'm willing to bet that 90% of those buying Titan will have a different gpu in their rig by this time next year. Unless Nvidia fall down the same line as Amd this year I expect a gtx790 sometime this summer.


What are you willing to bet? I already bet my entire computer earlier.









There's no way a 780 will be faster than a Titan, it's aimed towards a more mainstream market and running a mucher smaller/cheaper to produce chip. Titan's successor will likely be maxwell in 2014. I really only expect maxwell to barely beat a Titan too, but at a much lower price point.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I'm willing to bet that 90% of those buying Titan will have a different gpu in their rig by this time next year. Unless Nvidia fall down the same line as Amd this year I expect a gtx790 sometime this summer.


I'm willing to bet that most Titan owners will use their GPUs until the first 20nm AMD/NV GPUs are manufactured by TSMC.

NV definitely isn't making a more powerful chip than GK110 on 28nm and AMD will have to pull some sort of a miracle and increase their transistor budget to beat the 7970GHz by 30%+ on 28nm.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Someone asked a chat rep and posted their conversation.
> 
> Though, it could just be another case of a bad chat rep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you willing to bet? I already bet my entire computer earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no way a 780 will be faster than a Titan, it's aimed towards a more mainstream market and running a mucher smaller/cheaper to produce chip. Titan's successor will likely be maxwell in 2014. I really only expect maxwell to barely beat a Titan too, but at a much lower price point.


I think he was referring to a dual gpu 790, as a good probability.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> I think he was referring to a dual gpu 790, as a good probability.


Yea you are right, I read that as GTX 780 and he said 790.

If a 790 releases sometime this year, I have no doubts it would beat a Titan by a large gap.. however I would of already had my Titan for over half a year at that point. That amounts to some worth in my opinion.


----------



## xoleras

If the GTX 700 series is a kepler refresh, I honestly no more than a 10%-15% increase similar to what the GTX 580 was. Titan will still be the fastest card; titan owners will still have good use of their card(s).

I really wouldn't find it surprising if nvidia sits on any 700 product until Q4, people still buy the 600 series in large amounts.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> If the GTX 700 series is a kepler refresh, I honestly no more than a 10%-15% increase similar to what the GTX 580 was. Titan will still be the fastest card; titan owners will still have good use of their card(s).
> 
> I really wouldn't find it surprising if nvidia sits on any 700 product until Q4, people still buy the 600 series in large amounts.


I see Nvidia increasing cuda cores by 25% but keeping the lousy 256bit bus with the 780. There is no cut down GK110 coming like many want as the 780.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Titan will be the single GPU king for a loooooong time. I`m willing to bet it will be the best for another year. January 2014, thats when AMD put out 8970.

Until then they will fight Titan with the dual GPU 7990 and maybe lowering the prices of 7970Ghz a bit.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> If the GTX 700 series is a kepler refresh, I honestly no more than a 10%-15% increase similar to what the GTX 580 was. Titan will still be the fastest card; titan owners will still have good use of their card(s).
> 
> I really wouldn't find it surprising if nvidia sits on any 700 product until Q4, people still buy the 600 series in large amounts.


Agreed. I don't see the 780 until Q3-Q4 2013, and the 790 until Q1 2014. GTX 880/Maxwell probably won't be until Q3-Q4 2014.

I see Titan being the best single GPU on the market until Maxwell, unless AMD is cooking something up for earlier release in 2014. They have *no* reason to push out faster cards currently. AMD is not releasing any faster cards this year, NVIDIA has the fastest single GPU card on the market... and 99% of consumers don't even need/care about 680 level performance.

When the consoles come out, I think that's when we'll start seeing faster hardware come out on a more regular basis... none of this 10-15% increase stuff.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'm willing to bet that most Titan owners will use their GPUs until the first 20nm AMD/NV GPUs are manufactured by TSMC.
> 
> NV definitely isn't making a more powerful chip than GK110 on 28nm and AMD will have to pull some sort of a miracle and increase their transistor budget to beat the 7970GHz by 30%+ on 28nm.


I think you have too little faith in both Amd and Nvidia. It will probably be late 2014 early 2015 before 20nm hits. If you honestly think Amd will not have an answer for Titan for 22-24 months your sadly mistaken. I have no doubt Amd will have an answer within 10-12 months. Half the time your speculating. And for Titan they don't have to exactly match it in regards to performance. They just have to come close for a far less price which I believe the 8970 will definately do. With a 20-25% increase over the 7970 it will be within single digits of Titan at half the cost. I totally understand those dropping 4 Titans in their system. Although outrageous in price nothing will touch 4 Titans for quite some time. But I guarantee you 4 8970's will destroy 3x Titans for a thousand dollars less.


----------



## Rubers

Wow, Titan seems like a massive flop. The only selling point is that it's a single card









EDIT:

It looks swish, though


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Wow, Titan seems like a massive flop. The only selling point is that it's a single card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> It looks swish, though


Seems like there is an awful lot of demand for a flop then.

Amazon and Newegg can't keep them in stock.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Wow, Titan seems like a massive flop.


Sold out everywhere with unknown amount of pre-orders pending . . . yup huge flop

In other news, my Newegg order still in 'packaging' status arrgghh


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I think you have too little faith in both Amd and Nvidia. It will probably be late 2014 early 2015 before 20nm hits. If you honestly think Amd will not have an answer for Titan for 22-24 months your sadly mistaken. I have no doubt Amd will have an answer within 10-12 months. Half the time your speculating. And for Titan they don't have to exactly match it in regards to performance. They just have to come close for a far less price which I believe the 8970 will definately do. With a 20-25% increase over the 7970 it will be within single digits of Titan at half the cost. I totally understand those dropping 4 Titans in their system. Although outrageous in price nothing will touch 4 Titans for quite some time. But I guarantee you 4 8970's will destroy 3x Titans for a thousand dollars less.


If my card is the best single GPU card on the market for a year then i'm very happy with that. That in itself is worth the $500 difference to me over not having to wait. Technology is always advancing, no matter what you do in this hobby you tend to get ripped off.

I suspect it will be close to 14-16 months though, either way I won't regret my purchase.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I think you have too little faith in both Amd and Nvidia. It will probably be late 2014 early 2015 before 20nm hits. If you honestly think Amd will not have an answer for Titan for 22-24 months your sadly mistaken. I have no doubt Amd will have an answer within 10-12 months. Half the time your speculating. And for Titan they don't have to exactly match it in regards to performance. They just have to come close for a far less price which I believe the 8970 will definately do. With a 20-25% increase over the 7970 it will be within single digits of Titan at half the cost. I totally understand those dropping 4 Titans in their system. Although outrageous in price nothing will touch 4 Titans for quite some time. But I guarantee you 4 8970's will destroy 3x Titans for a thousand dollars less.


We'll see. I'm actually basing my claims on transistor budgets etc. instead of just blindly believing that something will happen because it has happened before.

And I only think that AMD and NV wont surpass the Titan in pure performance on 28nm, not talking about price/performance at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Wow, Titan seems like a massive flop. The *only selling point is that it's a single card*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> It looks swish, though


And full double precision performance
And 6GB of memory
And having the most powerful setup possible when going with 3/4-way SLI
And having this sort of power in a power envelope as big as 7970's
And having a really silent card with this performance on air cooling
And providing all of this in a small space

etc.

Besides as W1zzard in his TPU review put it:
Quote:


> If all you can think of now is the high price: Congratulations, you have realized that the Titan is not for you, and you shouldn't buy one. There are plenty of other choices that will deliver a great gaming performance at more sensible price points. The Titan is for those that really could care less if they spend $500, $1000, or $2000 on a graphics card.


There's a reason most reviewers gave this card 9.0-9.5 scores, gold awards etc.


----------



## hatlesschimp

the titan will be great!

I'm thinking of going 7680 x 1440p.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> the titan will be great!
> 
> I'm thinking of going 7680 x 1440p.


Make sure you get 3.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Wow, Titan seems like a massive flop. The only selling point is that it's a single card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> It looks swish, though


Don't you dare say this here.


----------



## mbreslin

As many predicted it seems water won't help much in the state the card comes in out of the box. The only question now is where is the tdp wall, in bios or in hardware. Many people already think nvidia made a big mistake with pricing, I didn't agree but if a hardmod is required to push more power I think that's a critical error and they'll wind up selling orders of magnitude less than they otherwise could have.

To be clear I have one here and one on the way and will likely go for a third so I have no hate


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> As many predicted it seems water won't help much in the state the card comes in out of the box. The only question now is where is the tdp wall, in bios or in hardware. Many people already think nvidia made a big mistake with pricing, I didn't agree but if a hardmod is required to push more power I think that's a critical error and they'll wind up selling orders of magnitude less than they otherwise could have.
> 
> To be clear I have 1 here and one on the way and will likely go for a third so I have no hate


If it indeed is a hardmod needed for more voltage or target power there are going to be a lot of peeved customers and a lot of cancelled preorders


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> As many predicted it seems water won't help much in the state the card comes in out of the box. The only question now is where is the tdp wall, in bios or in hardware. Many people already think nvidia made a big mistake with pricing, I didn't agree but if a hardmod is required to push more power I think that's a critical error and they'll wind up selling orders of magnitude less than they otherwise could have.
> 
> To be clear I have 1 here and one on the way and will likely go for a third so I have no hate


Someone in the owner thread was claiming the gigabyte tool allowed Titans to go to 120% TDP and 1.25v. If true, I see the other programs allowing it too.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> We'll see. I'm actually basing my claims on transistor budgets etc. instead of just blindly believing that something will happen because it has happened before.
> 
> And I only think that AMD and NV wont surpass the Titan in pure performance on 28nm, not talking about price/performance at all.
> And full double precision performance
> And 6GB of memory
> And having the most powerful setup possible when going with 3/4-way SLI
> And having this sort of power in a power envelope as big as 7970's
> And having a really silent card with this performance on air cooling
> And providing all of this in a small space
> 
> etc.
> 
> Besides as W1zzard in his TPU review put it:
> There's a reason most reviewers gave this card 9.0-9.5 scores, gold awards etc.


Not to be overly skeptical, but the reviewers make their living out of cards supplied by Nvidia and AMD. It would be hard for them to bite the hand that feeds them when it comes to providing flowery ratings...just saying that ratings are rather subjective...however, benchmarks are not so much


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> How did you find out about Amazon shipping the SC's on March 8th Murlocke? That's still not too bad, just next Friday...
> 
> 
> 
> Someone asked a chat rep and posted their conversation.
> 
> Though, it could just be another case of a bad chat rep.
Click to expand...

prettty sure that was me, and i think its a case of worse amazon chat rep ever.. he said *APRIL 8*, not March.

btw, Murlocke you made me freakTFO with your story about the rtard newegg chat rep..


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Make sure you get 3.


I wish I could somehow fit 2x titans and my 2 220-QP's in the prodigy, I honestly think that is more than pushing it though


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Someone in the owner thread was claiming the gigabyte tool allowed Titans to go to 120% TDP and 1.25v. If true, I see the other programs allowing it too.


The problem is lots of people are claiming lots of stuff. Shortly after that post an evga rep posted that he thought it was impossible, max is 106%/85c. Time will tell.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Make sure you get 3.


I want a sc sig for the 3rd. I WANT THAT SHIRT! lol


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Someone in the owner thread was claiming the gigabyte tool allowed Titans to go to 120% TDP and 1.25v. If true, I see the other programs allowing it too.


That screenshot might now have been of a Titan but who the hell knows. It had 680 clocks but i dont know of any 680 that has a 1.25v limit


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> Not to be overly skeptical, but the reviewers make their living out of cards supplied by Nvidia and AMD. It would be hard for them to bite the hand that feeds them when it comes to providing flowery ratings...just saying that ratings are rather subjective...however, benchmarks are not so much


So you mean TPU that gave the Titan a 9.0 and an editor's choice award wouldn't do stuff like this:


----------



## xoleras

Are there any Titans with 2x 8 pin connectors?

Goodness, too bad MSI can't make a lightning version of this! It would be pretty much the trifecta of amazing design specifically for overclocking/overvolting.


----------



## Maximization

i am going to have to donate a few organs to get 4, but it will be amazing


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> So you mean TPU that gave the Titan a 9.0 and an editor's choice award wouldn't do stuff like this:


They would, but the final rating would always have some level of pandering to the two big boys imho


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> So you mean TPU that gave the Titan a 9.0 and an editor's choice award wouldn't do stuff like this:


Oh man.. that's great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> They would, but the final rating would always have some level of pandering to the two big boys imho


I think your missing the fact they spelled out the cons to say "EPIC FAIL".

Though, it seems like they reworded it. http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_590/27.html


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> They would, but the final rating would always have some level of pandering to the two big boys imho


A great card is a great card. No need for any reviewer to 'pander' when benchmarking Titan or any high-end single GPU card.
They might however with mainstream cards (150-250$ range) cause that's the bread & butter for NV & AMD.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> There's no way a 780 will be faster than a Titan, it's aimed towards a more mainstream market and running a mucher smaller/cheaper to produce chip. Titan's successor will likely be maxwell in 2014. I really only expect maxwell to barely beat a Titan too, but at a much lower price point.


I wouldnt say that too loud you know..


----------



## Stay Puft

Am i the only one who sees a future Titan V2 with all 15 SMX units enabled?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> The problem is lots of people are claiming lots of stuff. Shortly after that post an evga rep posted that he thought it was impossible, max is 106%/85c. Time will tell.


So wait a minute wheres that @ 1700mhz performance as fast as ln2 on AIR went too?


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Am i the only one who sees a future Titan V2 with all 15 SMX units enabled?


Wouldn't it make more sense if they sold them as Teslas?


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> So wait a minute wheres that @ 1700mhz performance as fast as ln2 went too?


That was an obviously modded card, with obviously a modded bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Am i the only one who sees a future Titan V2 with all 15 SMX units enabled?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Wouldn't it make more sense if they sold them as Teslas?


Yea, the Titan is being furnished with the "bad" binned GK110 for teslas, if they can use all the SMX's they will likely sell them for 3k instead of 1k.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Am i the only one who sees a future Titan V2 with all 15 SMX units enabled?


I really can't imagine a situation where NV benefits in selling that to the general public when they can pass it off as a Tesla


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I swear, do you read anything before you knock the titan?
> 
> I'll give you a hint, look at the memory.


Im just quoting kingpin...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Wouldn't it make more sense if they sold them as Teslas?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I really can't imagine a situation where NV benefits in selling that to the general public when they can pass it off as a Tesla


Why not sell them as both?


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Im just quoting kingpin...


Was thinking about the HWBot score thread. Big derp moment on my part.


----------



## xoleras

EK titan blocks are up:

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-titan-acetal.html


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Im just quoting kingpin...


You completely misunderstood kingpin's point. What he said is that you can buy a Titan and get as good performance on air as previous single GPU cards on LN2. Not that you can get 1700MHz on air


----------



## Rubers

Well, they seem pretty undeerwhelming for the price. They ought to be priced lower than the GTX690.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Well, they seem pretty undeerwhelming for the price. They ought to be priced lower than the GTX690.


It really should be priced lower. But, this has been stated a million times here and everywhere on the net.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> You completely misunderstood kingpin's point. What he said is that you can buy a Titan and get as good performance on air as previous single GPU cards on LN2. Not that you can get 1700MHz on air


Oh i know that part lol

Im just quoting him with the 1700mhz on the equation i had seen 7970 overclocking to 1700mhz on ln2..

Come on nvidia $700 i buy 2


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Why not sell them as both?


You mean sell the V2 for $3500 like the Tesla? They can get amount of money in the professional sector. We "extreme enthusiasts" have whined around in multiple threads for hundreds of pages for a third of that price.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Well, they seem pretty undeerwhelming for the price. They ought to be priced lower than the GTX690.


No. No, no no no no.

Since when in the history of GPUs has a single GPU came out, been priced lower than a dual GPU of the previous generation while also maintaining 85% of the performance? Dare I say *never*?

If the Titan was priced lower than a 690, very few would ever get the 690 because it's a dual GPU setup that only scores 15% better. Titan and 690 are suppose to fill difference preferences at the same price point, and judging by this (2838 posts so far) thread.. it's done it's job well. There's debates galore on which is the better solution.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> No. No, no no no no.
> 
> Since when in the history of GPUs has a single GPU came out and been priced lower than a dual GPU while also maintaining 85% of the performance? Dare I say *never*?
> 
> If the Titan was priced lower than a 690, very few would ever get the 690 because it's a dual GPU setup that only scores 15% better. Titan and 690 are suppose to fill difference preferences at the same price point, and judging by this (2838 posts so far) thread.. it's ton it's job well. There's debates galore on which is the better solution.


Its mostly the same guys come on lol


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Oh i know that part lol
> 
> Im just quoting him with the 1700mhz on the equation i had seen 7970 overclocking to 1700mhz on ln2..
> 
> Come on nvidia $700 i buy 2


Yeah but his comment was about performance, not speeds... So I don't really get what you're saying. Titan does exactly what kingpin says.

And at this point it's good to give props to the 680 for being the first GPU to go over 2ghz


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Btw i doubt one titan is enough to run crysis 3 on 1080P with all the jingles on including AA and keep it @ 60..
To murlocke


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Yeah but his comment was about performance, not speeds... So I don't really get what you're saying. Titan does exactly what kingpin says.
> 
> And at this point it's good to give props to the 680 for being the first GPU to go over 2ghz


I give you that XD.. +1


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> No. No, no no no no.
> 
> Since when in the history of GPUs has a single GPU came out, been priced lower than a dual GPU of the previous generation while also maintaining 85% of the performance? Dare I say *never*?
> 
> If the Titan was priced lower than a 690, very few would ever get the 690 because it's a dual GPU setup that only scores 15% better. Titan and 690 are suppose to fill difference preferences at the same price point, and judging by this (2838 posts so far) thread.. it's done it's job well. There's debates galore on which is the better solution.


Yes









It was said to be 2x the performance of a GTX690, then is isn't even the performance of one. Like I said, the appeal seems to be the fact it's a single card... but this isn't equals to the amount of hype it's had. I expected something more than this... so it seems a little underwhelming and over priced.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Btw i doubt one titan is enough to run crysis 3 on 1080P with all the jingles on including AA and keep it @ 60..
> To murlocke


My 680 averages around 45FPS with 4x MSAA when I was messing around earlier. I have no doubt a Titan will get 60FPS most of the time.

I don't really need it to stay at a solid 60FPS at all times. I don't even plan on beating the game TBH, it's boring.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was said to be 2x the performance of a GTX690, then is isn't even the performance of one. Like I said, the appeal seems to be the fact it's a single card... but this isn't equals to the amount of hype it's had. I expected something more than this... so it seems a little underwhelming and over priced.


I agree the card had way too much unrealistic hype. Same as the 680 did, everyone was disappointed by the ~15%, when everyone was expecting ~60%. I think many people are just thinking this is still 2005 and hardware speed is still doubling each year. It just doesn't happen anymore sadly.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was said to be 2x the performance of a GTX690,


I've been addicted to titan news for quite awhile now, and I ask you, who in the world said 2x a 690? That's insanity.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> My 680 averages around 45FPS with 4x MSAA when I was messing around earlier. I have no doubt a Titan will get 60FPS most of the time.
> 
> I don't really need it to stay at a solid 60FPS at all times. I don't even plan on beating the game TBH, it's boring.


Ok so you have a more realistic goal then.. Ok then XD

You will be surprised what i had read around here lately...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It was said to be 2x the performance of a GTX690,* then is isn't even the performance of one. Like I said, the appeal seems to be the fact it's a single card... but this isn't equals to the amount of hype it's had. I expected something more than this... so it seems a little underwhelming and over priced.


uh what?

For the whole year GK110 has been speculated to be a bit under the 690 in performance. When the launch was nearer most people were guessing 80-90% of the performance of a single 690, based on specs and OBR benches. A few days before the launch some people who liked to get hyped for nothing just got this idea that Titan was going to destroy a 690. That has never been a logical assumption to make and people who looked at the specs knew it would never be true.

It hit exactly at the performance level it was predicted to.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Titan will be the single GPU king for a loooooong time. I`m willing to bet it will be the best for another year. January 2014, thats when AMD put out 8970.
> 
> Until then they will fight Titan with the dual GPU 7990 and maybe lowering the prices of 7970Ghz a bit.


Sounds like something AMD would do.

Most of the world care for price/performance though.


----------



## LifeDisturbens

So.. The titan can max out Crysis 3 in 1440p without any problems?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> So.. The titan can max out Crysis 3 in 1440p without any problems?


nope, well it can if you are willing to run @ 30 fps XD


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Well, there it goes.

I'm getting picked on because some Nvidia fanboy said it could max out anything that the gamingworld is throwing at it, can't see that happening i said. (Since i know Crysis 3 is a GPU killer).

Guess it's evidence enough.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> So.. The titan can max out Crysis 3 in 1440p without any problems?


Nothing maxes out crysis 3 at 1440p as a single card, although you would get acceptable performance

Keep in mind that crysis 3 is designed to scale for future machines, but very few can "max it out". You can easily lower settings to run fine on a lot of systems that are slightly older.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> Well, there it goes.
> 
> I'm getting picked on because some Nvidia fanboy said it could max out anything that the gamingworld is throwing at it, can't see that happening i said. (Since i know Crysis 3 is a GPU killer).
> 
> Guess it's evidence enough.


To be fair no single slot card can max Crysis 3 out at 1440p. If you turn AA off, then it probably can, but who's gonna do that? I don't consider 0x AA or FXAA, "Maxed". Maybe he does?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> To be fair no single slot card can max Crysis 3 out at 1440p. If you turn AA off, then it probably can, but who's gonna do that?


AA is bad in crysis 3 man...


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Can it "max" it at 1080p? Since now he told me that 1440p is not maxing.. That's apparently "overkilling".


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> Well, there it goes.
> 
> I'm getting picked on because some Nvidia fanboy said it could max out anything that the gamingworld is throwing at it, can't see that happening i said. (Since i know Crysis 3 is a GPU killer).
> 
> Guess it's evidence enough.


and if you are maxing out the cvar tool forget about it...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> Can it "max" it at 1080p? Since now he told me that 1440p is not maxing.. That's apparently "overkilling".
> 
> >_<


nope neither
it have to notch a couple of settings down..


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> Can it "max" it at 1080p? Since now he told me that 1440p is not maxing.. That's apparently "overkilling".
> 
> >_<


You will achieve mostly 60FPS at 1080p with 4x MSAA, there will be dips, but the game will be smooth for the most part. If you use a lesser form of AA, pretty sure you'd get constant 60s. MSAA is a huge performance hit in the game.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> nope, well it can if you are willing to run @ 30 fps XD


Maxed out would likely bring under 20 in that resolution(1440p) considering my 690 does about 30fps maxed.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Maxed out would likely bring under 20 in that resolution considering my 690 does about 30fps maxed.


If you use 8xaa hell yes lol but of course at that kind of resolution and deciding to take that perf hit is kind of pointless..
Not only aa is borked on crysis 3 for now, the perf hit on those resolutions is not worth it..


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Maxed out would likely bring under 20 in that resolution(1440p) considering my 690 does about 30fps maxed.


The difference between 8x MSAA and 4x MSAA on my setup is about 2x more frames and I honestly can't tell the difference.


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Oh lol, now he said it's from an "AMD fanboy page" i got that info.

I'm giving up, he can dream his dream. Guess he will have a nice surprise when he gets the Titan. :>


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was said to be 2x the performance of a GTX690, then is isn't even the performance of one. Like I said, the appeal seems to be the fact it's a single card... but this isn't equals to the amount of hype it's had. I expected something more than this... so it seems a little underwhelming and over priced.


I've been following the Titan for awhile and the estimates were putting it around gtx 690 range either slightly faster or slightly slower. Whoever said it would have 2x a GTX 690 must have been high.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Wow, Titan seems like a massive flop. The only selling point is that it's a single card


I see it as having only one drawback, the exclusive price.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I've been following the Titan for awhile and the estimates were putting it around gtx 690 range either slightly faster or slightly slower. Whoever said it would have 2x a GTX 690 must have been high.


The very first number to come out about Titan put it at 85% on average of a 690, which is pretty much where it landed. Then unreputable websites started putting out 120% of 690 performance numbers out there to get more hits on their website. People fell for it even though logic told us this couldn't happen.


----------



## guinner16

Looks like Titans might be available at Tiger Direct.com. Hurry

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/search.asp?keywords=titan

For some reason if you click on the product description the site wont work for me. However if I add it to my cart from the first page it will work.


----------



## nyk20z3

I thought about grabbing 1 of these cards but adding another 670 ftw + a UP7 for tri sli makes more sense to me even at 1440. I have no need for more then 2GB of vram from what i have seen so far and even if i can afford 2 Titans dropping 2k on video cards seems like nonsense.

But regardless i will enjoy witnessing some monster builds with multiple Titans.


----------



## IlIfadeIlI

So my evga SC titan on newegg says shipped now but still no tracking # sent through email. Hopefully I'll have it by tomorrow.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIfadeIlI*
> 
> So my evga SC titan on newegg says shipped now but still no tracking # sent through email. Hopefully I'll have it by tomorrow.


Mine still says packaging. I sent an email 30 minutes ago to newegg wondering what is going on. If I hear anything I will let everybody know.


----------



## Avonosac

Titans up SC on the egg again.

Here.

and Here.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You will achieve mostly 60FPS at 1080p with 4x MSAA, there will be dips, but the game will be smooth for the most part. If you use a lesser form of AA, pretty sure you'd get constant 60s. MSAA is a huge performance hit in the game.


No no and no it cant.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> No no and no it cant.


Care to be a bit more specific?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Care to be a bit more specific?


Hes not lying one single card is not enough with no AA think about with 4x and 8x


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Care to be a bit more specific?


No card out now can max crysis 3 at 1080p and 4x aa with 60fps.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Not bad, not bad.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Not bad, not bad.


That's average fps. Another thing that's bot msaa.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Titans up SC on the egg again.
> 
> Here.
> 
> and Here.


Stop rehashing the first 280 pages of this thread, and buy titans


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Sometimes i wonder if this people really play games...
CRYSIS 3 AA is BORKED this is like the 3rd time i said this..

Also they forget to put in that bench the most demanding setting in the game which is the shadows..


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Sometimes i wonder if this people really play games...
> CRYSIS 3 AA is BORKED this is like the 3rd time i said this..
> 
> Also they forget to put in that bench the most demanding setting in the game which is the shadows..


Actually I thought it was the rope physics. I just read something that said those completely owned your CPU.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Actually I thought it was *the rope physics*. I just read something that said those completely owned your CPU.


the rope physics is more a bug than perf hit..
but i believe it too i mean remember crysis 2 over use of tess XD...

really @ 4.8ghz owned? lol


----------



## nyk20z3

In before Evga makes 10 different versions of the Titan.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> really @ 4.8ghz owned? lol


a 50% degridation on FPS by a rope moving on the screen because the physics of it moving is too hard on your processor, yea I call that owned.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> a 50% degridation on FPS by a rope moving on the screen because the physics of it moving is too hard on your processor, yea I call that owned.


yep like crysis2 over use of tess...

Shadows give me something in return visually speaking for a perf hit a stupid rope "physics" dont give me crap.

As using tessellation under rocks water and all over places crytek put tess on crysis 2 lol..


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> In before Evga makes 10 different versions of the Titan.


Lol it is going to happen.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Lol it is going to happen.


Yup its ridicolous.

All they should offer is a Vanilla,SC,FTW,Hydro Copper.

I can see the Hydro Copper selling well since these cards should be under water anyway.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> In before Evga makes 10 different versions of the Titan.


I actually counted 10 models of 680. What the balls


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> I actually counted 10 models of 680. What the balls


LOL i just threw that number out there.


----------



## mbreslin

SC and SC Sig have been in stock for awhile now on newegg (and not with the gimped unsearchable product pages this time). Maybe demand did slow down quickly. Being easier to get for those that want them is a good thing though I guess.

Also payday for most people is Friday so that might be part of it.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Another nice Crysis 3 benchmark. 40% ahead of 7970GHz and 44% ahead of 680. It got a massive 22% more FPS by overclocking it +130MHz.
Here is the entire review if anyone is interested in watching more results. It does extremely well against the previous cards. All hail the king
http://www.3dnews.ru/video/641845/index2.htm

VERY depressing with 25FPS though lol. If this is the general resource heavy games we can expect in the coming year, I`m not sure if 1 Titan is enough for 1600p gaming



A whopping 50% ahead of 7970GHz and 64% ahead of 680 in Metro 2033. Talk about laying some serious smack


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> SC and SC Sig have been in stock for awhile now on newegg (and not with the gimped unsearchable product pages this time). Maybe demand did slow down quickly. Being easier to get for those that want them is a good thing though I guess.
> 
> Also payday for most people is Friday so that might be part of it.


Yea, I'm surprised its been up for almost an hour.


----------



## Alatar

And people say it isn't close to the 690.... lol


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Another nice Crysis 3 benchmark. 40% ahead of 7970GHz and 44% ahead of 680. It got a massive 22% more FPS by overclocking it +130MHz.
> Here is the entire review if anyone is interested in watching more results. It does extremely well against the previous cards. All hail the king
> http://www.3dnews.ru/video/641845/index2.htm
> 
> VERY depressing with 25FPS though lol. If this is the general resource heavy games we can expect in the coming year, I`m not sure if 1 Titan is enough for 1600p gaming
> 
> 
> 
> A whopping 50% ahead of 7970GHz and 64% ahead of 680 in Metro 2033. Talk about laying some serious smack


Thats nice but im more interested on what a thousand bucks can give me XD and so far 2x7970 with full waterblocks and some spare change and better performance than titan...


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Thats nice but im more interested on what a thousand bucks can give me XD and so far 2x7970 with full waterblocks and some spare change and better performance than titan...


pffffft, just wait til I get my Titan. Then I`m gonna upgrade to Titan SLI. It will cost me but I will mock your setup.
You can sit there briefing your saved money though, no denying that 680 SLI/7970CF is way better value.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Another nice Crysis 3 benchmark. 40% ahead of 7970GHz and 44% ahead of 680. It got a massive 22% more FPS by overclocking it +130MHz.
> Here is the entire review if anyone is interested in watching more results. It does extremely well against the previous cards. All hail the king
> http://www.3dnews.ru/video/641845/index2.htm
> 
> VERY depressing with 25FPS though lol. If this is the general resource heavy games we can expect in the coming year, I`m not sure if 1 Titan is enough for 1600p gaming
> 
> 
> 
> A whopping 50% ahead of 7970GHz and 64% ahead of 680 in Metro 2033. Talk about laying some serious smack


on this Russian site 3d mark score does not make sense; 690 has a higher graphics score and a lower overall score than Titan..can someone double check this in case google is missing something in translation? *wonder how accurate the rest of it is*


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Thats nice but im more interested on what a thousand bucks can give me XD and so far 2x7970 with full waterblocks and some spare change and better performance than titan...


Yes you'll get the performance and this:


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Thats nice but im more interested on what a thousand bucks can give me XD and so far 2x7970 with full waterblocks and some spare change and better performance than titan...


I don't exactly have room for 2 cards in mine, getting this performance without having to add a second card, lower power costs and full GPGPU? OK!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> pffffft, just wait til I get my Titan. Then I`m gonna upgrade to Titan SLI. It will cost me but I will mock your setup.
> You can sit there briefing your saved money though, no denying that 680 SLI/7970CF is way better value.


Briefing my saved money wth??
You can mock all you want hahahahah omg...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Yes you'll get the performance and this:


go pull out mine from that topic lol

ill do it for you










But wait he have a special card, fraps is bogus...... timestamp down the line.. crossfire is a placebo...
Wonder how the hell i got those readings with 4xaa on multiplayer with 64 players to top it off..


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Yes you'll get the performance and this:


What the heck are you trying to say anyway Alatar? I don't see a Titan in your graphs? I don't know why you come up with this. I question myself sometime...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Thats nice but im more interested on what a thousand bucks can give me XD and so far 2x7970 with full waterblocks and some spare change and better performance than titan...


You can put 4 x Titans, but not 6 x 7970s


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I don't exactly have room for 2 cards in mine, getting this performance without having to add a second card, lower power costs and full GPGPU? OK!


And what Alatar mentioned: No latency graphs all over the place. Atleast you get a card that can talk normally and not stutter with almost every word









I`m still waiting for some Titan SLI latency tests. Im very curious to how they will look like compared to other SLI/CF configurations.

Looking at the Crysis 3 results with 25FPS, SLI does sounds tempting.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> nope neither
> it have to notch a couple of settings down..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> nope, well it can if you are willing to run @ 30 fps XD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Btw i doubt one titan is enough to run crysis 3 on 1080P with all the jingles on including AA and keep it @ 60..
> To murlocke


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Btw i doubt one titan is enough to run crysis 3 on 1080P with all the jingles on including AA and keep it @ 60..
> To murlocke


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*


if you call 39 good for a thousand bucks XD

i say it again you people played crysis 3?? so you believe all this graphs??? This is funny to say at least..


----------



## iARDAs

Does the Titan use the exact same geforce drivers or does it have its own drivers?

I agree that some benchs are not very good although I am an admirer of the Titan.

I am guessing that the Titan will evolve in the future.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> go pull out mine from that topic lol


Those don't help much after you drop below 60fps afaik (or whatever your refreshrate/cap is)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> What the heck are you trying to say anyway Alatar? I don't see a Titan in your graphs? I don't know why you come up with this. I question myself sometime...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can put 4 x Titans, but not 6 x 7970s


I'm saying that 7970 (well all GCN cards in multi GPU setups) crossfire does have some problems at the moment. I was even reading a local review site today (they had a ARES2 review up) and obviously it owned the other setups in pure fps but when it came to the stuttering and the like it got very poor results and the reviewers even said that when put side by side with another system the ARES2 wasn't as smooth but looked more like 40fps.

AMD has acknowledged the problems and has they've said they're working on the memory management drivers for GCN. In a recent PCPer livestream for example they had an AMD rep say that at the moment they're done with the DX9 part of the drivers and will continue with working on the DX10 and DX11 parts.

However in the meantime, those graphs are what you get with a 7000 series crossfire setup.


----------



## Murlocke

My EVGA SC I ordered last night just shipped. Coming Tomorrow.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> No card out now can max crysis 3 at 1080p and 4x aa with 60fps.


Sure, whatever you say. My 680 gets mid 40s, and unless there's driver problems Titan should be able to keep 60FPS most of the time.

This has 120 more horizontal lines than 1080p, and it's already maintaining an average of 62FPS:


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> And what Alatar mentioned: No latency graphs all over the place. Atleast you get a card that can talk normally and not stutter with almost every word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`m still waiting for some Titan SLI latency tests. Im very curious to how they will look like compared to other SLI/CF configurations.
> 
> Looking at the Crysis 3 results with 25FPS, SLI does sounds tempting.


I'm tempted to run some tests, I have 2 coming in now... Well one is a Egg preorder so I really have no idea on the status of that one, the other is EVGA where the order went through and its packaging.. we'll see how this goes.

My big problem with doing this, is my DZ77GA-70K isn't the greatest of boards for SLI... And I'm not sure my seventeam 850w has that much life in it anymore.. it is getting a little long in the teeth


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Does the Titan use the exact same geforce drivers or does it have its own drivers?


Different drivers
Quote:


> I agree that some benchs are not very good although I am an admirer of the Titan.


Did you read the last page?


----------



## KaRLiToS

I think people should wait for some OCN users to post there results instead of looking at any graphs available on the net,



Spoiler: Wanna see a graph, check this one, oh dang, The Titan is monstruous!







We have one user with results now and it looks very promising. But stop getting overexcited with it. Lets wait for more


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> What the heck are you trying to say anyway Alatar? I don't see a Titan in your graphs? I don't know why you come up with this. I question myself sometime...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can put 4 x Titans, but not 6 x 7970s


i dont need more than 2 XD


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> My EVGA SC I ordered last night just shipped. Coming Tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, whatever you say. My 680 comes dang close, and unless there's driver problems Titan should be able to keep 60FPS most of the time.


FXAA is cheating. Real men toughen up their GPUs with MSAA









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I'm tempted to run some tests, I have 2 coming in now... Well one is a Egg preorder so I really have no idea on the status of that one, the other is EVGA where the order went through and its packaging.. we'll see how this goes.
> 
> My big problem with doing this, is my DZ77GA-70K isn't the greatest of boards for SLI... And I'm not sure my seventeam 850w has that much life in it anymore.. it is getting a little long in the teeth


Oh man you are so lucky. ETA of my preorder is 21 March. Maybe I`ll write them a mail to get a refund but its already paid for.
850W will probably be minimum for Titan SLI yes. Gotta have room for overclocking of CPU and GPU too mate.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> FXAA is cheating. Real men toughen up their GPUs with MSAA


I'm using 4x MSAA. The first level has problems with the ropes that cause massive FPS drops, after that it's fine...

On a side note:
Fedex: Midwest winter storms are causing delays in IL, IA, KS, MO, NE, OK and TX.

I'm in IA, I hope my overnighted Titan doesn't get delayed.. that'd be a pretty big waste of $25.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I think people should wait for some OCN users to post there results instead of looking at any graphs available on the net,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wanna see a graph, check this one, oh dang, The Titan is monstruous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have one user with results now and it looks very promising. But stop getting overexcited with it. Lets wait for more


Huh, one Titan is beating 680SLI and matching 7970GHz CF? Where do you get these results from? Also add more FPS on the Y-axis since its a bit difficult to line them up


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I think people should wait for some OCN users to post there results instead of looking at any graphs available on the net,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wanna see a graph, check this one, oh dang, The Titan is monstruous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have one user with results now and it looks very promising. But stop getting overexcited with it. Lets wait for more


I agree..I am suspicious of that Russian site..scores don't make sense..may be they are ex-kgb and we all know what those guys do now..hehehehe


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> FXAA is cheating. Real men toughen up their GPUs with MSAA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man you are so lucky. ETA of my preorder is 21 March. Maybe I`ll write them a mail to get a refund but its already paid for.
> 850W will probably be minimum for Titan SLI yes. Gotta have room for overclocking of CPU and GPU too mate.


Uh... I posted this a while ago...

EVGA SC
and EVGA SC Signature


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Huh, one Titan is beating 680SLI and matching 7970GHz CF? Where do you get these results from? Also add more FPS on the Y-axis since its a bit difficult to line them up


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> I agree..I am suspicious of that Russian site..scores don't make sense..may be they are ex-kgb and we all know what those guys do now..hehehehe


They have great results, *because of the game they used*.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> They have great results, *because of the game they used*.


nah bro... the scores are broken Nvidia-Nvidia comparison on that Russian site


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Uh... I posted this a while ago...
> 
> EVGA SC
> and EVGA SC Signature


zomg, thaaanks. Can`t do anything about it until I get a all clear from my pre order site though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I'm using 4x MSAA. The first level has problems with the ropes that cause massive FPS drops, after that it's fine...


Sorry I misread your post. I thought you said you could easily get 60FPS on a GTX 680








Well that makes me a lot calmer. Will go for 1600p display though, probably a killer on 4xMSAA even for Titan. Atleast not very high FPS.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> nah bro... the scores are broken Nvidia-Nvidia comparison on that Russian site


'

No they are 100% legit. The 690 score you complained about are just what everybody else got.

Seriously, why are you even in this thread? All you do is come here and protect your precious 690. This is a Titan thread. No go and enjoy your microstuttering card with some gaming


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> zomg, thaaanks. Can`t do anything about it until I get a all clear from my pre order site though.
> Sorry I misread your post. I thought you said you could easily get 60FPS on a GTX 680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that makes me a lot calmer. Will go for 1600p display though, probably a killer on 4xMSAA even for Titan. Atleast not very high FPS.


Can't charge it to a CC / or a CC through paypal or something? I can't believe these cards are still up when they are out of stock everywhere else.. Don't know how long they will stay up.


----------



## Landon Heat

Just ordered a gtx titan now newegg got the superclocked version for just $20 more. Should I cancel and order that instead?


----------



## KnightVII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> '
> 
> No they are 100% legit. The 690 score you complained about are just what everybody else got.
> 
> Seriously, why are you even in this thread? All you do is come here and protect your precious 690. This is a Titan thread. No go and enjoy your microstuttering card with some gaming


Well, he has a point.

My question: Does Evga GTX Titan Superclocked would void the warranty?


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> '
> 
> No they are 100% legit. The 690 score you complained about are just what everybody else got.
> 
> Seriously, why are you even in this thread? All you do is come here and protect your precious 690. This is a Titan thread. No go and enjoy your microstuttering card


comparative results in a review..if you just wanna talk about Titan, then why have other cards in the review







..no, scores are bs..Titan does not beat 690 in 3 d Mark 11, unless google's Russian translation is bad at my end


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Landon Heat*
> 
> Just ordered a gtx titan now newegg got the superclocked version for just $20 more. Should I cancel and order that instead?


Where did you order a regular? Everything else I see is out of stock but the EVGA superclocked ones


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Can't charge it to a CC / or a CC through paypal or something? I can't believe these cards are still up when they are out of stock everywhere else.. Don't know how long they will stay up.


Don`t own any credit cards, only VISA. Had one before, had to shred it to thousand pieces after some shopping spree back in the days when I was very young. Left a mark on both me and my parents lol. Now I buy things with money I have in my bank account to be safe









Newegg had some EVGA cards up earlier. They sold out in less than 5 minutes I remember. Well Nvidia did say that Titan wasn`t a card like 690 with little stock, so I guess its some for everyone


----------



## Landon Heat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Landon Heat*
> 
> Just ordered a gtx titan now newegg got the superclocked version for just $20 more. Should I cancel and order that instead?
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you order a regular? Everything else I see is out of stock but the EVGA superclocked ones
Click to expand...

I ordered the regular one earlier today.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> They have great results, *because of the game they used*.


lol pwned


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> comparative results in a review..if you just wanna talk about Titan, then why have other cards in the review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..no, scores are bs..Titan does not beat 690 in 3 d Mark 11, unless google's Russian translation is bad at my end


You are *very* bad at reading graphs dude








Atleast check things thoroughly before arguing over something that isn`t there.

3DMark 11 Performance: GTX Titan Graphic score: 14078. 690 Graphic score: 17522
3DMark 11 Extreme: GTX Titan Graphic score: 4619. 690 Graphic score: 5706


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> You are *very* bad at reading graphs dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast check things thoroughly before arguing over something that isn`t there.
> 
> 3DMark 11 Performance: GTX Titan Graphic score: 14078. 690 Graphic score: 17522
> 3DMark 11 Extreme: GTX Titan Graphic score: 4619. 690 Graphic score: 5706


My bad







..it was google or my googly eyes


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Those don't help much after you drop below 60fps afaik (or whatever your refreshrate/cap is)
> I'm saying that 7970 (well all GCN cards in multi GPU setups) crossfire does have some problems at the moment. I was even reading a local review site today (they had a ARES2 review up) and obviously it owned the other setups in pure fps but when it came to the stuttering and the like it got very poor results and the reviewers even said that when put side by side with another system the ARES2 wasn't as smooth but looked more like 40fps.
> 
> AMD has acknowledged the problems and has they've said they're working on the memory management drivers for GCN. In a recent PCPer livestream for example they had an AMD rep say that at the moment they're done with the DX9 part of the drivers and will continue with working on the DX10 and DX11 parts.
> 
> However in the meantime, those graphs are what you get with a 7000 series crossfire setup.


im afaik hes not using 4xaa on the SINGLE PLAYER campaign XD neither broke 120 fps on it which makes me wonder...


----------



## IlIfadeIlI

Got my tracking from newegg finally. It looks like they are shipping directly from EVGA unless Newegg has a warehouse a few miles from EVGA HQ in California.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I'm using 4x MSAA. The first level has problems with the ropes that cause massive FPS drops, after that it's fine...
> 
> On a side note:
> Fedex: Midwest winter storms are causing delays in IL, IA, KS, MO, NE, OK and TX.
> 
> I'm in IA, I hope my overnighted Titan doesn't get delayed.. that'd be a pretty big waste of $25.


Its nasty over here usps just left me a note not even ring the bell lazy ....


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIfadeIlI*
> 
> Got my tracking from newegg finally. It looks like they are shipping directly from EVGA unless Newegg has a warehouse a few miles from EVGA HQ in California.


Congrats man.
And I hate you


----------



## illipinoG

I'm slightly confused as to what's going on with newegg today. I originally had a preorder on the ASUS GTX Titan, but I saw some posts saying that the EVGA cards were up for an actual order, so I cancelled my preorder and bought an EVGA GTX Titan SC. They charged my card, and my order went from verifying to packaging. I thought all was well and good especially once I received a tracking number from Fedex for my overnight, but when I go to check my account, the Titan is still listed as "packaging." Any ideas on what's up? I'm still trying to connect to their live chat, unless I missed it?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIfadeIlI*
> 
> Got my tracking from newegg finally. It looks like they are shipping directly from EVGA unless Newegg has a warehouse a few miles from EVGA HQ in California.


Newegg is not too far from here


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Newegg is not too far from here


Hey it's Jacob!!!!

Nice seeing you around here!!! We are VERY excited to get your Titans









Just need to sell these last 2 classified 680's I have before the titans get here thursday (wife is making me ) AHHHHH LOL


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Newegg is not too far from here


How is the stock of Titan`s comparing to what was available when 690 came out? Similar or far more Titans?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illipinoG*
> 
> I'm slightly confused as to what's going on with newegg today. I originally had a preorder on the ASUS GTX Titan, but I saw some posts saying that the EVGA cards were up for an actual order, so I cancelled my preorder and bought an EVGA GTX Titan SC. They charged my card, and my order went from verifying to packaging. I thought all was well and good especially once I received a tracking number from Fedex for my overnight, but when I go to check my account, the Titan is still listed as "packaging." Any ideas on what's up? I'm still trying to connect to their live chat, unless I missed it?


Should be fine, sometimes takes a bit to finish packaging. Depending what time you made the order it might have missed the window for shipping out today. If that is the case it will likely stay in "packaging" till tomorrow









but your order seems like it is processing normally


----------



## CaliLife17

Got my 2 shipping notices. Shipping from industries city I believe it said. Anyone know if Newegg requires signature? I won't be home if they do. Can't wait to bench these vs my 680s.


----------



## IlIfadeIlI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Newegg is not too far from here


LOL, I just checked before refreshing this thread and you guys are only about 15 min drive apart. Probably makes business smoother between you two.


----------



## illipinoG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Should be fine, sometimes takes a bit to finish packaging. Depending what time you made the order it might have missed the window for shipping out today. If that is the case it will likely stay in "packaging" till tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but your order seems like it is processing normally


Thanks, friend! I placed the order at 6 AM EST this morning, I was up at 5 to wait in line to get first come, first serve tickets to my university's (VCU) basketball game against Butler on Saturday. Thoughts of having my own Titan carried me through that wait. (well that and my girlfriend, she was waiting with me







)


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illipinoG*
> 
> Thanks, friend! I placed the order at 6 AM EST this morning, I was up at 5 to wait in line to get first come, first serve tickets to my university's (VCU) basketball game against Butler on Saturday. Thoughts of having my own Titan carried me through that wait. (well that and my girlfriend, she was waiting with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Friend









Titan's and a lovely girlfriend , who could ask for more!!!. Enjoy the cards, the game and the company!


----------



## mbreslin

evga.com has superclocked, gogo


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> evga.com has superclocked, gogo


meh, they are all the same


----------



## mbreslin

I wasn't saying it was different, just that it's in stock there, many nice people posted when places had them in stock which allowed me to get mine already with another coming tomorrow so trying to do the same for others.

Sorry ;/


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I wasn't saying it was different, just that it's in stock there, many nice people posted when places had them in stock which allowed me to get mine already with another coming tomorrow so trying to do the same for others.
> 
> Sorry ;/


Good service, good thought, getting a rep from me


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I wasn't saying it was different, just that it's in stock there, many nice people posted when places had them in stock which allowed me to get mine already with another coming tomorrow so trying to do the same for others.
> 
> Sorry ;/


Sorry I didn`t get that. Yes go go go.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 
> 
> And people say it *overclocked* isn't close to the *stock* 690.... lol


Fixed


----------



## Clox

The egg (ca and .com) and EVGA have them in stock right now.


----------



## carlhil2

If the Titan, 690, 680 and 7970 were clocked at 1001, which would win? [strike the 680/7970, they haven't a chance, what was i thinking....]







......SLI the 680/7970.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Fixed


Only a 966 on the Titan core clock though - from the early buyers here and the reviews it looks like 1100 might be a pretty reasonable overclock on them.


----------



## Murlocke

Only the signature still in stock at the egg. They going fast.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Fixed


True, true... but we love our single GPUs.


----------



## TheGovernment

I just talked to NCIX, they said they shipment should be in between the 28th and March 5th. They are hoping it comes in the 28th and peoples cards to be shipped friday or monday.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Only a 966 on the Titan core clock though - from the early buyers here and the reviews it looks like 1100 might be a pretty reasonable overclock on them.


I guess we will all find out soon. I have as many as I want just waiting 2 blocks down the road. If they overclock well I might grab two or three. I just wan't to see what the majority get out of them.


----------



## Murlocke

If I don't get 1150 or so out of mine i'd be pretty depressed. 1100 would be OK, but anything less would be a real bummer. Especially since the card can handle it, it's just the insanely low TDP limit they are putting on us.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Fixed


Is this a comparison of a stock 690 with another overclocked Titan?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hmm, well I saw that the SC and Signature were still in stock on the Egg so i put my order in for each to get around the limit of one per customer. Oh well, I'll deal with $90 extra to get two this week hopefully. We'll see anyway, still says packaging.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hmm, well I saw that the SC and Signature were still in stock on the Egg so i put my order in for each to get around the limit of one per customer. Oh well, I'll deal with $90 extra to get two this week hopefully. We'll see anyway, still says packaging.


I just realized, all the people who ordered yesterday did not get the $150 in-game coupon.


----------



## CaliLife17

Damn u and not having to pay sales tax like us in CA lol


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I just realized, all the people who ordered yesterday did not get the $150 in-game coupon.


That's weird. I'd take it up with Newegg or EVGA (if you're interested in the games). I'm not even going to use mine...


----------



## num1son

Eff you newegg! They cant even tell me if mine shipped or not. Now EVGA has them direct and I can't order one.


----------



## guinner16

I got a tracking number for both of mine, but they still say packaging. I emailed newegg about it three hours ago but havent heard anything back from them. I am glad they are using fedex since they deliver on saturdays.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> I got a tracking number for both of mine, but they still say packaging. I emailed newegg about it three hours ago but havent heard anything back from them. I am glad they are using fedex since they deliver on saturdays.


Packaging can also mean sitting in the warehouse waiting for pickup. Which is exactly what my card is currently doing (also got a tracking number). FedEx should pick them up around 7PM and then the status will change to shipped.









Can't wait!









Side note: CA to IA in less than 12 hours. Chop chop Fedex, don't make the deadline means I get my overnight shipping refunded.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Packaging can also mean sitting in the warehouse waiting for pickup. Which is exactly what my card is currently doing (also got a tracking number). FedEx should pick them up around 7PM and then the status will change to shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side note: CA to IA in less than 12 hours. Chop chop Fedex, don't make the deadline means I get my overnight shipping refunded.


You can get free 2 day with shoprunner, which is also free if you sign up for it at the right times. I always get free 2 day at newegg. Free (kinda) 2 day with amazon prime as well, it's great.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Eff you newegg! They cant even tell me if mine shipped or not. Now EVGA has them direct and I can't order one.


Whoa, you sound impatient. If you order with air shipping before noon PST it ships out same day. Otherwise next business day for air shipping.

It's mentioned in their FAQ. The shipping status doesn't update immediately. You guys sound a little too anxious about this stuff,


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Packaging can also mean sitting in the warehouse waiting for pickup. Which is exactly what my card is currently doing (also got a tracking number). FedEx should pick them up around 7PM and then the status will change to shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side note: CA to IA in less than 12 hours. Chop chop Fedex, don't make the deadline means I get my overnight shipping refunded.


Mine finally switched to shipped. California is a long way from PA, so I a m hoping to get it by Saturday at the latest. Maybe I will get it by friday but I am not counting on that. Hopefully I will have my swiftech h220 by late next week, and I can start buiding not this weekend but next.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> You can get free 2 day with shoprunner, which is also free if you sign up for it at the right times. I always get free 2 day at newegg. Free (kinda) 2 day with amazon prime as well, it's great.


I wanted it tomorrow.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> Mine finally switched to shipped. California is a long way from PA, so I a m hoping to get it by Saturday at the latest. Maybe I will get it by friday but I am not counting on that. Hopefully I will have my swiftech h220 by late next week, and I can start buiding not this weekend but next.


Fedex doesn't do Saturday deliveries unless its an overnighted package or the shipper paid extra for saturday delivery. (Use to work there)

Check your tracking number on the official FedEx site instead of the Newegg site. It will tell you the exact date it will arrive. Mine says tomorrow before 3PM.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> Mine finally switched to shipped. California is a long way from PA, so I a m hoping to get it by Saturday at the latest. Maybe I will get it by friday but I am not counting on that. Hopefully I will have my swiftech h220 by late next week, and I can start buiding not this weekend but next.


Man you guys should use shoprunner...between shopprunner and amazon prime, I can't remember the last time I paid for *shipping* or *tax* on any online purchase.....(I'D HATE TO LIVE IN CALIFORNIA, suckers









Also coast to coast via ground is 5-6 working days (read : monday - friday) so you're probably looking at Next tuesday


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Man you guys should use shoprunner...
> 
> Also coast to coast via ground is 5-6 working days (read : monday - friday) so you're probably looking at Next tuesday


Yeah, you don't even have to sign up for a year, you can go monthly and cancel once you get your shipment...lol monthly is like $8.99 or something. I guess similar concept to Amazon prime.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Can ya buy internationally on newegg? I live in Australia.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> Yeah, you don't even have to sign up for a year, you can go monthly and cancel once you get your shipment...lol monthly is like $8.99 or something. I guess similar concept to Amazon prime.


They had signups this past holiday season for 1 year free shoprunner accounts! I barely got in (site was hammered!), but thank goodness I did!


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> If you are ever in Pittsuburgh I owe you lunch. Got both my Titans last night and they are packaged.


STEELERS!

Sorry.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Can ya buy internationally on newegg? I live in Australia.


Use a freight forwarder or make friends with someone on here and get them to post them for you for $50 or something. Either way you'll save hundreds.

I use PriceUSA when I buy from newegg and they are very good. It's not a simple process though and as long as you realize that you'll be satisfied.

http://www.priceusa.com.au/


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> They had signups this past holiday season for 1 year free shoprunner accounts! I barely got in (site was hammered!), but thank goodness I did!


You can see my shoprunner 2-day shipping on my receipt I posted.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You can see my shoprunner 2-day shipping on my receipt I posted.


Yep, I've had mine almost since they launched, for free the entire time







.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> If it indeed is a hardmod needed for more voltage or target power there are going to be a lot of peeved customers and a lot of cancelled preorders


Which is why I'm letting you guinea pigs do all the buying and testing for me.

I'm in no hurry, hate all games and don't play any at the moment so until ARMA3 releases I don't need GTX Titans yet. Alpha will give me a good indication of the performance of the game and the set-up I'll need.


----------



## dealio

free shoprunner +1









fedex tracking number sent..still no record

and $150 fake money coupon. success.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I just realized, all the people who ordered yesterday did not get the $150 in-game coupon.


What the crap, I didn't get no stinking $150 game coupon with my Titan. What gives.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> What the crap, I didn't get no stinking $150 game coupon with my Titan. What gives.


Did you order from Egg? The only ones with this promo


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Well that was fast!











(Lol, I never can decide what info is safe to post on the net)


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> What the crap, I didn't get no stinking $150 game coupon with my Titan. What gives.


Talk to them tomorrow, it took me twice to get the damn coupon. The second time I didn't take no for an answer and just kept on it and they caved and gave me one. Its showing in the packaging stage right now.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I ordered mine like 3 hours ago and they've already shipped! Crazy!


----------



## guinner16

Is the $150 coupon for an actual game, or just to be used for purchasing in game contect?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

In game content. Totally useless for me. I wish it was Crysis 3 instead!


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> In game content. Totally useless for me. I wish it was Crysis 3 instead!


Meh. This is my first build and I dont own any of those game so it is pointless for me. If it comes in a code maybe it can be tossed up on ebay. Since I bought an SC and SC Sig on separate orders I get two of them.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> In game content. Totally useless for me. I wish it was Crysis 3 instead!


You can send yours my way then


----------



## KaRLiToS

...


----------



## guinner16

Or I will put this out there. Anybody in the Pittsburgh Northhills area who wants to help me with my build, if I need it, can have the coupons. LOL


----------



## nyk20z3

Impatient much lol it doesn't matter if your 1 of the first with a Titan just enjoy the damn thing.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I ordered mine like 3 hours ago and they've already shipped! Crazy!


that means they are coming from Cali...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah and with two day shipping. Should be here Thursday!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Thinking about buying a Titan. Not sure if it's a big enough jump for me coming from a 7970Ghz/680 Lightning and I really don't want to SLI/Xfire at the moment. Hmmmski...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

An overclocked Titan is about a 15-20% improvement over an overclocked 7970 which isn't that much so far. Hopefully we get an unlocked bios floating around here soon....


----------



## KaRLiToS

Small update over the GTX Titan SLI.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> Meh. This is my first build and I dont own any of those game so it is pointless for me. If it comes in a code maybe it can be tossed up on ebay. Since I bought an SC and SC Sig on separate orders I get two of them.


They're "free-to-play" games with cash shops, that's what the $150 is for. The base games can be downloaded for free.


----------



## Avonosac

My SC signature has entered "shipped" state on NE, but no tracking email was sent to me.. I ordered it at like 5PM ish EST. Kinda upset about it but confirmed with a rep its mine, the question I have now is Do I cancel the ASUS pre-order I have, or get it, bin the cards and sell the other xD.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Must be out of stock now!







Waiting on used 680's to hit marketplace.

Anyone know how many they had?


----------



## amstech

I would like to see SLi GTX 670's verse a Titan!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Small update over the GTX Titan SLI.


A couple isolated benchmarks doesn't show us anything.
A GTX 680 beats a 7970 in many games to this day, a Titan destroys it. The end.

Quad GPU setups are still overkill and a waste of money for real world performance.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amstech*
> 
> I would like to see SLi GTX 670's verse a Titan!
> A couple isolated benchmarks favoring a 7970 doesn't show us anything.
> A GTX 680 beats a 7970 in many games to this day, a Titan destroys it. The end.
> 
> Quad GPU setups are still overkill and a waste of money for real world performance.


You ask me to make you graphs when you say its only isolated Benchmarks???

Cmon man, did you read the thread anyway. My graphs have far more GTX 680 than HD 7970 and believe me, there is a lot of 7970 score that sucks in these graphs. (a lot of GTX 680 thats sucks too







)
Don't call it isolated, I call it reality. The Titan is awsome, what do you want more?


----------



## xorbe

If you return that card to Newegg, pretty sure they deduct that $150 coupon from your refund too ... there are some complaint threads about that and Newegg. I'm shopping elsewhere without dubiously valued in-game coupons.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> They're "free-to-play" games with cash shops, that's what the $150 is for. The base games can be downloaded for free.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> They're "free-to-play" games with cash shops, that's what the $150 is for. The base games can be downloaded for free.


Ahh. Thank you very much. Maybe I will use the "Cash" afterall.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*@amstech*, I really didnt appreciate your comment. If you are insunuating that I'm favoring the 7970s, its totally wrong, not because I have 7970s means I'm favoring them, check each data by yourself if you are not happy with the results.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amstech*
> 
> Quad GPU setups are still overkill and a waste of money for real world performance.


Quad 7970's will run you 1500 bucks. How is that a waste when titan SLI is 2K?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> What the crap, I didn't get no stinking $150 game coupon with my Titan. What gives.


I ordered last night from the Egg and got the $150 promo with both the SC and SC signature ???

BTW Vega I am not sure if I will still have my last 2 classifieds when the titans come in , if not I am excited to see your results.
In some testing I was seeing a 25% - 30% increase in FPS between stock 680 clocks and 1400mhz 7000mhz plus memory in C3 , so around 30fps to say 40fps ... I am hoping the titans can pull another 10-15% over that








(that was with 2 in SLI) 4 way sli was more like 48-62 fps Very High and SMAA 2x


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@amstech*, I really didnt appreciate your comment. If you are insunuating that I'm favoring the 7970s, its totally wrong, not because I have 7970s means I'm favoring them, check each data by yourself if you are not happy with the results.


Titan is lucky it looks extra good cuz some really high competing scores can't make it into that chart due to thread rules.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Titan is lucky it looks extra good cuz some really high competing scores can't make it into that chart due to thread rules.


Its not a couple of 60 fps results that will raise the average very much higher. Wait until some people with i7 920 and i5 2400 with Titan to post.


----------



## Avonosac

I'm gonna put my titan in with my 955be and bench that just to screw with your chart.

Fear the 1066mhz ram, FEAR IT.

Also, Woot newegg! Got my tracking information, canceling my pre-order now!


----------



## jtom320

It's worth checking out planetside 2 with that 150 bucks if any of you were wondering.

It also has an absolutely wonderful internal renderer that lets you supersample the heck out of it without messing with your monitor. I've taken some very very pretty 4k screenshots with a simple .ini tweak.

With a couple titans it might even be playable.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Whoa, you sound impatient. If you order with air shipping before noon PST it ships out same day. Otherwise next business day for air shipping.
> 
> It's mentioned in their FAQ. The shipping status doesn't update immediately. You guys sound a little too anxious about this stuff,


Well yes.









It did finally ship though. I was just getting upset as neither person at Newegg could tell me if I was getting one or not. Then EVGA gets them in stock and my cash is tied up. Little bit of a freak out.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Was just about to purchase a Titan from TigerDirect. Guess it went out of stock while I was thinking about it. Maybe it's a sign....


----------



## IlIfadeIlI

A sign that you're too slow!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIfadeIlI*
> 
> A sign that you're too slow!


Everything happens for a reason.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Just keep refreshing these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130897

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-2790-KR

http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=80597&vpn=06G-P4-2790-KR&manufacture=eVGA

The F5 key is your friend.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> Just keep refreshing these:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130897
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-2790-KR
> 
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=80597&vpn=06G-P4-2790-KR&manufacture=eVGA
> 
> The F5 key is your friend.


Tiger doesn't charge me close to $100 in taxes.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> Just keep refreshing these:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130897
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-2790-KR
> 
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=80597&vpn=06G-P4-2790-KR&manufacture=eVGA
> 
> The F5 key is your friend.


or an auto refresh plugin for Chrome


----------



## DADDYDC650

Just purchased an EVGA Titan! Here's to hoping it hits 1100Mhz on the core NP!


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> An overclocked Titan is about a 15-20% improvement over an overclocked 7970 which isn't that much so far. Hopefully we get an unlocked bios floating around here soon....


Taco's Titan OC vs my 7970 OC @1250mhz was decidely more than 15-20% in Valley.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amstech*
> 
> I would like to see SLi GTX 670's verse a Titan!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Small update over the GTX Titan SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> A couple isolated benchmarks doesn't show us anything.
> A GTX 680 beats a 7970 in many games to this day, a Titan destroys it. The end.
> 
> Quad GPU setups are still overkill and a waste of money for real world performance.
Click to expand...

your lame. (stated in JK manner)...
there is more to it than that..


----------



## Cloudfire777

Damn, should I wait?








Quote:


> *MSI Set To Unveil GeForce GTX Titan Lightning Edition Graphics Card At CeBIT 2013*


Quote:


> MSI GeForce GTX Titan Lightning Twin Frozr V Series GPU
> 
> The last few lines mention that visitors would be able to see MSI's latest GeForce GTX Titan Lightning Edition graphics card on display along with other new Twin Frozr and Lightning series GPUs. It should be noted that the MSI's GeForce GTX Lightning GPU would be a custom edition GPU fitted with a *non-reference PCB* featuring *much powerful VRM/electrical phases and components along with a factory overclock* possibly clocked around the 950 MHz mark. Ofcourse, the Lightning series GPUs can be further overclocked and break record breaking scores in 3DMark Fire Strike, the tech demo would be bundled as a promotion with these GPUs.


http://www.technationnews.com/2013/02/27/msi-set-to-unveil-geforce-gtx-titan-lightning-edition-graphics-card-at-cebit-2013/
Quote:


> The new iteration of the TwinFrozr cooling solution will be kept in red and black color scheme, which will contrast with the yellow Lightning and Blue Hawk/Power Editions. Despite the picture being so small, we can see it's just a cooler, with no card in the back. Meaning it's unclear (for now), if the PCB will be modified too. However it would be strange if not. *What we can expect from this card are quite possibly Military Class III components, more VRM phases, increased power limit and obviously higher clocks*.


videocardz.com/39939/msi-preparing-geforce-gtx-titan-with-twinfrozr-cooling?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=msi-preparing-geforce-gtx-titan-with-twinfrozr-cooling


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Damn, should I wait?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.technationnews.com/2013/02/27/msi-set-to-unveil-geforce-gtx-titan-lightning-edition-graphics-card-at-cebit-2013/


I would, if I were you


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> I would, if I were you


Thought for sure these where like the 690 no non-ref. cards.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Thought for sure these where like the 690 no non-ref. cards.


Me too..hmm..this makes it interesting..very interesting


----------



## Alatar

There is nothing that would suggest a Titan lightning.

Yes they are apparently designing TF5 but according to that snippet from their apparent press release:
Quote:


> You can also see MSI's latest GeForce TITAN graphics card *as well as* MSI's renowned line of record breaking Lightning graphics cards


they have Titans *and* some lightning cards to show at cebit. Not lightning Titans.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> There is nothing that would suggest a Titan lightning.
> 
> Yes they are apparently designing TF5 but according to that snippet from their apparent press release:
> they have Titans *and* some lightning cards to show at cebit. Not lightning Titans.


Hopefully just bad grammar? I hope so even thought it would marked up a ton.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> There is nothing that would suggest a Titan lightning.
> 
> Yes they are apparently designing TF5 but according to that snippet from their apparent press release:
> they have Titans *and* some lightning cards to show at cebit. Not lightning Titans.


Yeah, dudes are wishful thinking, why would nvidia let that happen, but NOT to the 690? [which NEEDS a custom design, so someone can add 8GB of ram, BEAST]


----------



## Cloudfire777

Why the hell was my thread deleted? Not everyone likes to go through a 300 page thread to see the article.

EDIT: I`m stupid. Is in the rumors forum where it belongs. Sorry :


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Why the hell was my thread deleted? Not everyone likes to go through a 300 page thread to see the article.
> 
> My god, some moderators on this forum.


Uh you mean this one?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1365374/videocardz-msi-preparing-geforce-gtx-titan-with-twinfrozr-cooling
Looks like it is fine to me..


----------



## Alatar

Your thread was moved, not deleted. Check the rumors section.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Sorry


----------



## Phishy714

hmmmm..

Think it might be worth contacting MSI to see if their LIGHTNING card will actually be a custom PCB, or just a reference PCB with a lightning cooler on it?

Just recently bought the TITAN from Newegg - would REALLY suck if they released this now cause I won't be able to get one


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> hmmmm..
> 
> Think it might be worth contacting MSI to see if their LIGHTNING card will actually be a custom PCB, or just a reference PCB with a lightning cooler on it?
> 
> Just recently bought the TITAN from Newegg - would REALLY suck if they released this now cause I won't be able to get one


If true, sell your card on Ebay!


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> or an auto refresh plugin for Chrome


I use nowinstock.net . You can set it up where they send you a text message when a titan is in stock.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Nevermind my earlier post about GTX Titan with twin frozr guys. Its not happening. Oh well, back to waiting for my Titan


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Thought for sure these where like the 690 no non-ref. cards.


EVGA Jacob stated that as well and I find it hard to believe that he'd be wrong.

No way does Nvidia let an aib that sells both Nvidia and AMD have special priviledges or one that only sells Nvidia (EVGA)


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Thank you for breaking your long held silence to share this revelation with us, I can not believe after 304 pages, nobody, *not even one person*, had mentioned that a $1,000 graphics card was expensive, and had a low price/performance ratio.
> 
> Kudos to you sir, kudos.


Lmao


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I ordered last night from the Egg and got the $150 promo with both the SC and SC signature ???
> 
> BTW Vega I am not sure if I will still have my last 2 classifieds when the titans come in , if not I am excited to see your results.
> In some testing I was seeing a 25% - 30% increase in FPS between stock 680 clocks and 1400mhz 7000mhz plus memory in C3 , so around 30fps to say 40fps ... I am hoping the titans can pull another 10-15% over that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (that was with 2 in SLI) 4 way sli was more like 48-62 fps Very High and SMAA 2x


Ya, thinking about skipping out of work early to run some tests lol.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, thinking about skipping out of work early to run some tests lol.


Once I got the notification my card was out for delivery I was severely tempted to call out for a personal day, to wait for it and get started on the testing.


----------



## Tinman12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Thank you for breaking your long held silence to share this revelation with us, I can not believe after 304 pages, nobody, *not even one person*, had mentioned that a $1,000 graphics card was expensive, and had a low price/performance ratio.
> 
> Kudos to you sir, kudos.










Should just close this thread as a win at this point.


----------



## CallsignVega

Two Titan's just arrived, time to do some benching. These things are pretty high quality. Love the full metal air cooler.


----------



## nagle3092

Take work off. Lol I did last night to play with my new toy.


----------



## Cloudfire777

I`m here with more win. You know the MSI model that I talked about earlier? The one with more power phases, unlocked voltage and such?
This might not be this model he is using but he says he is using a MSI GTX TITAN and he got pretty awesome overclocking results

A stock Titan scores 40501 in GPU score with Vantage. 3x670SLI score 49167. 7970GHz CF get 44000. http://www.guru3d.com/index.php?ct=articles&action=file&id=2372

This guy? *Well he got 53807 in GPU score!* According to the source, he have a water cooled desktop I think.

Bencher mention 1.32V, and since reference models have 1.2V as max, I`m not sure what he have done. Either way, pretty sick overclock. And it gives us a glimps of the potential of Titan. Oh did I mention that the Max Temp is 60C LOL. Pretty effective cooling, Twin Frozr?
Quote:


> Originally 1.32V will be able to finish running .. just twenty-three hours to spend on a motherboard ran to look at the different board limit


http://www.coolaler.com.tw/toppc/VGA/GTXTITAN/OC3.PNG


Source: http://www.coolaler.com/showthread.php/301171-3D-MARK-VANTAGE-P62176-in-MSI-GTX-TITAN%E5%96%AE%E6%A0%B8%E5%8D%A1%E7%8E%8B!


----------



## Sir Beregond

Congrats to those who have some Titans. Can't wait to see the benchmarks.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Two Titan's just arrived, time to do some benching. These things are pretty high quality. Love the full metal air cooler.


your computer could impregnate a whale

*thank you maarten, good catch


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Congrats to those who have some Titans. Can't wait to see the benchmarks.


Here some benches vs OCed 680 I made:http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/730#post_19392479


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> you're computer could impregnate a whale


*your


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> I`m here with more win. You know the MSI model that I talked about earlier? The one with more power phases, unlocked voltage and such?
> This might not be this model he is using but he says he is using a MSI GTX TITAN and he got pretty awesome overclocking results
> 
> A stock Titan scores 40501 in GPU score with Vantage. 3x670SLI score 49167. 7970GHz CF get 44000. http://www.guru3d.com/index.php?ct=articles&action=file&id=2372
> 
> This guy? *Well he got 53807 in GPU score!* According to the source, he have a water cooled desktop I think.
> 
> Bencher mention 1.32V, and since reference models have 1.2V as max, I`m not sure what he have done. Either way, pretty sick overclock. And it gives us a glimps of the potential of Titan. Oh did I mention that the Max Temp is 60C LOL. Pretty effective cooling, Twin Frozr?
> http://www.coolaler.com.tw/toppc/VGA/GTXTITAN/OC3.PNG
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.coolaler.com/showthread.php/301171-3D-MARK-VANTAGE-P62176-in-MSI-GTX-TITAN%E5%96%AE%E6%A0%B8%E5%8D%A1%E7%8E%8B!


Nobody that is impressed by this?

GTX Titan stock:
40501 Graphic score in Vantage

GTX Titan overclocked :
53807 Graphic score in Vantage

7970GHz CF:
44000 Graphic score in Vantage

GTX 670 SLI 3-way:
49167 Graphic score in Vantage

GTX Titan Overclocked is 33% faster than Titan stock, 23% faster than 7970GHz CF and 9% faster than 3-way 670. On air.

Thats insane


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Nobody that is impressed by this?
> 
> GTX Titan stock:
> 40501 Graphic score in Vantage
> 
> GTX Titan overclocked :
> 53807 Graphic score in Vantage
> 
> 7970GHz CF:
> 44000 Graphic score in Vantage
> 
> GTX 670 SLI 3-way:
> 49167 Graphic score in Vantage
> 
> GTX Titan Overclocked is 33% faster than Titan stock, 23% faster than 7970GHz CF and 9% faster than 3-way 670. On air.
> 
> Thats insane


Maybe reviewers were using older drivers, wouldn't be the first time. My TITAN will be here today, but it was delayed and won't be here until about 6PM according to fedex.

There's a few people running their cards at a very reasonable 1130mhz and are getting scores that beat/match stock 690 and 7970s. Most cards can go up to about 1180mhz it seems, but it's going to be louder and (probably) unneeded for most people.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Two Titan's just arrived, time to do some benching. These things are pretty high quality. Love the full metal air cooler.


Need numbers....now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol. Mine will be here on Monday. sadface.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> Need numbers....now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol. Mine will be here on Monday. sadface.


How about a little snack before Vega's main course? Single TITAN stock vs OCed, 5 games & 2 synthetics.


----------



## Avonosac

No big deal.
























^ me in my cube.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> How about a little snack before Vega's main course? Single TITAN stock vs OCed, 5 games & 2 synthetics.


Dont get me too worked up. If waiting for the Titans until Monday is bad enough, I am going to have to wait at least another 1-2 weeks for the swiftech h220. I just got my NZXT Switch 810 delivered last night which really got the drooling started. Today the ax1200 and Asus Maximus formula V get delivered. I dont know if I can take much more of this. Ahhh, first world problems.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Maybe reviewers were using older drivers, wouldn't be the first time. My TITAN will be here today, but it was delayed and won't be here until about 6PM according to fedex.
> 
> There's a few people running their cards at a very reasonable 1130mhz and are getting scores that beat/match stock 690 and 7970s. Most cards can go up to about 1180mhz it seems, but it's going to be louder and (probably) unneeded for most people.


He is overvolting it I think. Most likely a custom vbios. Its a MSI GTX Titan, and since it scores so well and runs at 60C max I thought it might be the Twin Frozr. Most likely never happen that card, but very impressive scores. Perhaps he is watercooling it?

Let us know your impressions of it whenever you have time. My ETA is still mid March lol


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> 
> 
> No big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ me in my cube.


I know where he lives. Bye!


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> 
> 
> No big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ me in my cube.


Congrats man


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> Nobody that is impressed by this?
> 
> GTX Titan stock:
> 40501 Graphic score in Vantage
> 
> GTX Titan overclocked :
> 53807 Graphic score in Vantage
> 
> 7970GHz CF:
> 44000 Graphic score in Vantage
> 
> GTX 670 SLI 3-way:
> 49167 Graphic score in Vantage
> 
> GTX Titan Overclocked is 33% faster than Titan stock, 23% faster than 7970GHz CF and 9% faster than 3-way 670. On air.
> 
> Thats insane


How in the world is it beating 3 way 670 when it shouldn't even beat 2 way 670 sli let alone dual 7970GHz?

OC or not that's just hard to fathom.


----------



## nyk20z3

So overnight every SLI/Crossfire set up and beyond has become irrelevant hmmmm its funny that how that works.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> So overnight every SLI/Crossfire set up and beyond has become irrelevant hmmmm its funny that how that works.


Yup it looks pretty amazing. But the guy overvolted his GPU I think. Over the 1.2V limit. So you need a custom vbios. But thats easy to get a hold of


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*
> 
> A) The same reason why that 3rd 670 only gives you 18% better performance than 2x 670s.
> and
> B) Because its overclocked and it overclocks like a beast.
> I didn`t say it beat 2 7970GHz overclocked either, *donkey*. I said it beats 2 7970GHz at stock clocks. Which is more than enough reason for people to buy a Titan instead of 2 7970s. 1 single GPU beating 2 GPUs clocked at 1000MHz. Thats not bad


The titan overclock as 7970's will overclock as well lol...


----------



## Avonosac

Yea, it cost me more, but tell me how to fit 2x 7970s in a SFF mITX board and show me the power supply that can feed them :|


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Lol at 7970 owners in damage control. I'm no fanboy but it's so obvious to see how much faster Titan is.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Yea, it cost me more, but tell me how to fit 2x 7970s in a SFF mITX board and show me the power supply that can feed them :|


Thats why you buy whatever satisfies your preferences.


----------



## Murlocke

I suggest just posting in the Titan owners thread if you have/want/plan on getting a Titan. If they come in there and start ranting on Titan, mods will take action. These are neutral grounds and fanboys are rampant.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Once I got the notification my card was out for delivery I was severely tempted to call out for a personal day, to wait for it and get started on the testing.


Not only did the titan make us broke, but now we are all going to be unemployed for being too excited to play with them.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Not only did the titan make us broke, but now we are all going to be unemployed for being too excited to play with them.


Sickening, I know right?

Fact of the matter is my mind is elsewhere anyway, my boss ain't getting much out of me today, even though I'm trying because I keep wandering back to the titan I have sitting on my porch.


----------



## Cloudfire777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Cloudfire777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13.2 ?
> 
> Stop living in the past.
> 
> Titan is awsome, don't start a war for minimal differences, price?


Karlitos








Go read recent reviews. The recent reviews from a few days ago revealed that 7970GHz CF still have horrible microstuttering .


----------



## Cloudfire777

pffft, Titan is highly needed








17/18FPS, I mean come oooooon

http://hothardware.com/articleimages/Item1992/cry2.jpg


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Why do you care how others spend their money?


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> bitter why? i didnt need to spent that much money to get more performance.do i?
> I mean if i spent 1k and get less performance then i would be bitter thats for sure.


Not everyone cares about price, $500 to $1000 might as well be do I want a $5 lunch or a $10 one? It's still within impulse decision prices.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Why do you care how others spend their money?


Because it makes us TITAN-less users feel better when others don't order TITANs. It's one of those, "if I can't have it, than neither should you!" entitilement generation thing.

P.S. I'm TITAN-less, jealous, and not afraid to admit it.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Because it makes us TITAN-less users feel better when others don't order TITANs. It's one of those, "if I can't have it, than neither should you!" entitilement generation thing.
> 
> *P.S. I'm TITAN-less, jealous, and not afraid to admit it.*


Haha ain't that the bloody truth!

7970GHz or not, an oc'ed single GPU card beating two high-end cards is just mind blowing....(I told you it would, remember?)

I don't think there's a single member out there that doesn't want a Titan......since we can't/won't get one, might as well hate on the ones who did....


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> How you can say money is not an issue when you have a user running @ 3500k with a pair of titans i mean COME ON lol...
> 
> Why not the extreme then?
> 
> Money is not an issue right?
> XD
> 
> so my 7970/7950 non ghz are not valid then?
> lmao


There are lots of reasons apart from money to not change cpu. Personally I don't get much joy from tearing down/rebuilding loops so I try to do it as little as possible.

If I could buy a new cpu and it came with a little guy to rebuild my loops I would do it gladly for twice what the cpu costs. But it doesn't work that way so I am patient and will wait to see how haswell turns out or possibly ib-e and hopefully rebuild only once with 3 titans and be done for a couple years.

Money isn't everything, there is also time and desire to consider.


----------



## Avonosac

EVGAs up again.


----------



## General123

I am jealous as well, for now that is


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Haha ain't that the bloody truth!
> 
> 7970GHz or not, an oc'ed single GPU card beating two high-end cards is just mind blowing....(I told you it would, remember?)
> 
> I don't think there's a single member out there that doesn't want a Titan......since we can't/won't get one, might as well hate on the ones who did....


...but it doesn't beat 2 ghz 7970s...and a few pages back it was shown that 2 7970s oc to 1200/1800 (which is very modest)beat 1 titan oc to 1180 (which is the highest Anyone can oc right now because of the 265w limit)by 20%...

Heck the 3dmark score with 4 titans oc to 1400 only beat 4 7970 oc (don't know clocks) by a mere 300 points

I


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> ...but it doesn't beat 2 ghz 7970s...and a few pages back it was shown that 2 7970s oc to 1200/1800 (which is very modest)beat 1 titan oc to 1180 (which is the highest Anyone can oc right now because of the 265w limit)by 20%...
> 
> Heck the 3dmark score with 4 titans oc to 1400 only beat 4 7970 oc (don't know clocks) by a mere 300 points
> 
> I


1200MHz on a 7970 is modest?


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Yea, it cost me more, but tell me how to fit 2x 7970s in a SFF mITX board and show me the power supply that can feed them :|


This is one of the only reasons I would for sure buy a titan. Small builds.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> 1200MHz on a 7970 is modest?


Absolutely. I'd say at least 80% of 7970s hit 1200. My three lightnings pull 1300/1800 without a sweat. So the 20% is actually lower that what I can pull down, Max oc vs Max oc.

This isn't a knock against titan which is a very powerful card, but to embellish what its real life performance is just seems like artificial justification. If someone is happy with their titan than so be it, no skin off my nose.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> ...it was shown that 2 7970s oc to 1200/1800 (which is very modest)
> I


I can't agree with that.

http://hwbot.org/hardware/videocard/radeon_hd_7970/

The average OC of submitted 7970 is 1211 mhz.

So 1200 mhz about average not modest.

Let's not forget that there are a ton of LN2 7970 with ridiculous clocks that push that average up higher than it should be for the normal user.


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Money isn't everything, there is also time and desire to consider.


Same reason my best PSU sits in an idle machine ... ugh at rewiring the current working machine that doesn't require my best psu from the old power-hungry 920 machine. OTOH, I can really power down, swap video cards, and power up to desktop within 5 minutes. Vetting a new CPU for max reliable overclock at minimal voltage increase takes time too.


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I can't agree with that.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/hardware/videocard/radeon_hd_7970/
> 
> The average OC of submitted 7970 is 1211 mhz.
> 
> So 1200 mhz about average not modest.


Average of the kind of person that would submit a result to hwbot -- which means it might actually run a little high? "Average overclock on air, water, cascade or liquid nitrogen" lol


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I can't agree with that.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/hardware/videocard/radeon_hd_7970/
> 
> The average OC of submitted 7970 is 1211 mhz.
> 
> So 1200 mhz about average not modest.


Don't think hwbot submission average is exactly the best way to go. I have don't even have a submission.

But I see your point, I have no hard data to go by either. More going by my reading of threads for over a year.

Though amd did say when the ghz came out that most would hit over 1200 core.

http://videocardz.com/32758/amd-preparing-radeon-hd-7970-ghz-edition


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> Average of the kind of person that would submit a result to hwbot -- which means it might actually run a little high? "Average overclock on air, water, cascade or liquid nitrogen" lol


Exactly. I edited my post saying exactly that a minute ago.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> ...but it doesn't beat 2 ghz 7970s...and a few pages back it was shown that 2 7970s oc to 1200/1800 (which is very modest)beat 1 titan oc to 1180 (which is the highest Anyone can oc right now because of the 265w limit)by 20%...
> 
> *Heck the 3dmark score with 4 titans oc to 1400 only beat 4 7970 oc (don't know clocks) by a mere 300 points
> *
> I


The reason for this is that the AMD cards have tesselation disabled when running 3dmark11 with hwbot rules.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Don't think hwbot submission average is exactly the best way to go. I have don't even have a submission.
> 
> But I see your point, I have no hard data to go by either. More going by my reading of threads for over a year.
> 
> Though amd did say when the ghz came out that most would hit over 1200 core.
> 
> http://videocardz.com/32758/amd-preparing-radeon-hd-7970-ghz-edition


It's really the only source of data we have. The problem with trying to take something like this just from threads here is that there is zero verification of anything. Does someone get past 1 run of Heaven and claim their 7970 can do 1300mhz stable etc. At least with hwbot, you sign up and your result is verified.

I've seen people posting asking why their card won't hit 1200mhz stable when everybody else's does and that's because they simply do not all go that high stable.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> I realize this and don't need to read another 20 pages or arguing over how everything is allowed yet amd cards can disable Tess....then what is the point of hwbot?
> 
> If anything, it just proves how useless hwbot is as a comparison tool.
> 
> Hwbot is designed for people to get the highest score anyway possible. That's the bottom line. So if we are to ever bring hwbot into discussion, than it needs to be what the final score is, pure and simple. No asterisk, no nothing. Otherwise it need not be used


Hwbot is designed as a place for the world's best benchers, hobbyists, extreme OCers, enthusiasts, etc. to compete in different categories and have a goo time while doing it.

No one really cares what brand of cards was used for a high score and the credit for the score goes for the overclocker since all the setups are pushed to the limits anyways. You can also bench older hardware there which is a blessing for guys like me who don't have infinite funds to do stuff, I have a single good platform I use to bench GPUs and then I dabble a bit with some other cheaper platforms.

HWbot is not a comparison tool and no synthetic benches should be used as comparison tools since they tell you absolutely nothing about real world performance. You can use hwbot to compare stuff but then you have to take into account all the tweaks and rules that are in place, which is why the titan an 7970 scores aren't comparable. That's why I only really use it for average OCs when I want to compare something.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> It was pretty naive of me to throw out a percentage. But I do believe 1200 is a very obtainable oc for 7970s, and if anything, still holds the water of my original post, that it can Beat a current max Oc of 1180 from the titan.


Not naive at all. The impression I got around here when buying my 7970 was that everybody gets close to 1300 mhz easy. I started to dig around more and more here and other sources and reality says differently.

As to your second point I concur 100%. It is far more likely for a 7970 to hit 1200 mhz than a Titan.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Lol at 7970 owners in damage control. I'm no fanboy but it's so obvious to see how much faster Titan is.


Indeed sir, indeed...


----------



## malmental

I'm gonna jump on my neighbors rig, he just got the Radeon gaming bundle with a HD 7950 and asked if I wanted to check it out.
I said man I love to play the game Screen Tear..!


----------



## Alatar

I really don't see how this thread has reached 300 pages when titan as a concept is really easy to grasp.

It offers the best performance in a single GPU along with other premium features but costs a lot. If it's worth it depends on the person.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> all 3 of the 7970 that had pass thru my hands have hit 1200 stable... even the one that crap out @ 1550 on the memory lol
> 
> I just bought a reference 7970 non ghz and is doing 1100 on stock volts 1.05v /stock cooling... it will do 1200 stable thats for sure with a lil bump on the volts..
> 
> Or people are too afraid to overclock or they are not using the proper tools...


So you've had a whole 3 cards (+1 now) that hit 1200mhz, that somehow means the other multiple thousands must as well?

And if they can't, it's because the owner doesn't know how to overclock despite how mind numbingly simple it is?

Rrrrrrrrright.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> So you've had a whole 3 cards (+1 now) that hit 1200mhz, that somehow means the other multiple thousands must as well?
> 
> And if they can't, it's because the owner doesn't know how to overclock despite how mind numbingly simple it is?
> 
> Rrrrrrrrright.


How you explain my 7950 that do 1400 on water then?
I mean damn my luck is darn good...


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amstech*
> 
> A lot of sore 7970 owners here.
> So what if AMD has the single GPU crown for only half a year every 5 years and even when they do benchmark faster they feel slower?
> 
> I think its done quite well for a bang for the buck GPU.
> But dad is back from vacation. Bow to your master!


I am not sore or in "damage control', like I said earlier, its no skin off my nose how the titan performs or who buys them. If I wanted to buy them I could.

But that doesn't mean I won't try and find the most accurate data put forth for the gfx card industry. The reason we are even having the discussion is because we all love gfx cards, we love the computer scene and knowing what is best. But I enjoy it most when I have accurate data to compare.

Just because someone is saying x card beats y card and then provides proof doesn't mean they are sore, if anything, it is nice to hear the counter point to the point.

If all you want to hear is praise for the titan and not people excruciatingly picking apart every detail (that includes Data on 7970 cfx vs titan) then you need to go to the nvidia forums and give yourself a pat on the back.

The point of a discussion is just that, to discus topics. Not for everyone to agree and praise the same stuff. If that was the idea, this would be a pretty boring website.

I


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I really don't see how this thread has reached 300 pages when titan as a concept is really easy to grasp.
> 
> It offers the best performance in a single GPU along with other premium features but costs a lot. If it's worth it depends on the person.


Because we like to regurgitate the same topics lol. Price>overclocking>micro stutter>7970cfx comparison>690 comparison

But yes, it may be a bit out of hand.


----------



## l88bastar

Got my titan today, and after a few teething issues (having to update mobos bios) it is THE BEST PURCHASE EVER! I replaced two Evga GTX680 4gb Classifieds and am NOT looking back. The Titan is awesome, simply awesome. Way better than dual 680s. Overclocked to 1110hz and its as quite as a mouse! I am pushing an Overlord Tempest OC 1440p @130hz with a 3770k and the setup is running like a top!


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Got my titan today, and after a few teething issues (having to update mobos bios) it is THE BEST PURCHASE EVER! I replaced two Evga GTX680 4gb Classifieds and am NOT looking back. The Titan is awesome, simply awesome. Way better than dual 680s. Overclocked to 1110hz and its as quite as a mouse! I am pushing an Overlord Tempest OC 1440p @130hz with a 3770k and the setup is running like a top!


Now that you're done frothing at the mouth and drooling, how about posting some benchmarks?


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> Now that you're done frothing at the mouth and drooling, how about posting some benchmarks?


Bench marks are for those who can't get any









My criteria goes by

(1) Smoothness: I want my games to run like butter. The Titan delivers!
(2) Frame rates: I need 100+ fps in all my games
(3) Easy of Use. No messy drivers, no stupid BSODS. Games just work.

(4) Will it play Crysis.

The Titan scores an A+ in all four categories


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Bench marks are for those who can't get any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My criteria goes by
> 
> (1) Smoothness: I want my games to run like butter. The Titan delivers!
> (2) Frame rates: I need 100+ fps in all my games
> (3) Easy of Use. No messy drivers, no stupid BSODS. Games just work.
> 
> (4) Will it play Crysis.
> 
> The Titan scores an A+ in all four categories


----------



## Mighty Customer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Got my titan today, and after a few teething issues (having to update mobos bios) it is THE BEST PURCHASE EVER! I replaced two Evga GTX680 4gb Classifieds and am NOT looking back. The Titan is awesome, simply awesome. Way better than dual 680s. Overclocked to 1110hz and its as quite as a mouse! I am pushing an Overlord Tempest OC 1440p @130hz with a 3770k and the setup is running like a top!


Sounds really good.








I was hoping in all the reviews I will find some numbers regarding a Cinebench 11,5 benchmark.
Sir, I would be really gratefull if you can post some benchmark results in Cinebench 11.5 for GFX TITAN. You might be the first one with an OpenGL benchmark.
You can download Cinebench 11.5 from *Maxon* or from *Guru3D.*
Many thanks in advance for testing it.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Bench marks are for those who can't get any


I would say that benchmarks are for spreading useful and valuable information. To each their own, though, I guess.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Bench marks are for those who can't get any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My criteria goes by
> 
> (1) Smoothness: I want my games to run like butter. The Titan delivers!
> (2) Frame rates: I need 100+ fps in all my games
> (3) Easy of Use. No messy drivers, no stupid BSODS. Games just work.
> 
> (4) Will it play Crysis.
> 
> The Titan scores an A+ in all four categories


Thats the best review I have ever seen. +rep


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Bench marks are for those who can't get any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My criteria goes by
> *(2) Frame rates: I need 100+ fps in all my games
> (4) Will it play Crysis.*
> 
> The Titan scores an A+ in all four categories


maybe a 720p just maybe with a couple of graphics down lol


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 680 has been better for the majority of that year anyway though.


Are you people still debating over a few fps? Geez. Those arguing must be very energy consuming after all this time.


----------



## kleinbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Got my titan today, and after a few teething issues (having to update mobos bios) it is THE BEST PURCHASE EVER! I replaced two Evga GTX680 4gb Classifieds and am NOT looking back. The Titan is awesome, simply awesome. Way better than dual 680s. Overclocked to 1110hz and its as quite as a mouse! I am pushing an Overlord Tempest OC 1440p @130hz with a 3770k and the setup is running like a top!


Just curious, I also have a Tempest running @120Hz but with a GTX 570... So to say the least the TITAN definitely appeals to me. What kind of frames are you getting in your games if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Why it should be closed?
> 
> I mean you have people spreading miss/false information around with no hard evidence other than some shady reviewers..
> 
> Then you have people saying than a titan is faster than 2x680/7970 which is a utterly lie or that can run crysis 3 yeah any card can run crysis3 the question is what is what you call running crysis 3?
> 
> Then you have the guy posting vantage benchmarks of 2x 7970GHZ @ 44k..
> etc...
> 
> I can even clearly see they dont even played the game or play games at all or do benchmarks and just go with the flow...
> Yeah why they should close this topic or any titan related reviews one?


I had two EVGA 680 GTX 4GB classifieds that had the EVBOT port, one cost me $680 the other cost me $630. I sold them for $1,125 and bought a titan. The Titan SMOKES them in all around gameplay. The Titans extra 50% wide bandwidth really shines. I cannot show that to you on PAPER, but its something anybody with ONE OR TWO eyeballs can see immediately.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kleinbird*
> 
> Just curious, I also have a Tempest running @120Hz but with a GTX 570... So to say the least the TITAN definitely appeals to me. What kind of frames are you getting in your games if you don't mind me asking?


I adjust eyecandy until I get 100+ FPS on average.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> i doubt that sorry
> But im very sorry that you have to spent 1,300 on 2 680 tho


They were rare EVGA 680gtx 4GB classifieds
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I remember what it was like to be in the 11th grade now.


I teach 11th grade.


----------



## Simkin

Well, if you're on a single 1080p, then 680SLi / 7970CFX will be almost just as fast as Titan SLi.

http://www.sweclockers.com/recension/16541-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan

Singlecard the Titan seems alot stronger in 1080p than both the 680 and 7970.

Titan SLi on a single 1080p seems like a TOTAL waste of money. Not even 1440p is impressive on the dual card side.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> Well, if you're on a single 1080p, then 680SLi / 7970CFX *will be almost just as fast as Titan SLi*.
> 
> http://www.sweclockers.com/recension/16541-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan
> 
> Singlecard the Titan seems alot stronger in 1080p than both the 680 and 7970.
> 
> Titan SLi on a single 1080p seems like a TOTAL waste of money. Not even 1440p is impressive on the dual card side.


I think its more than GTX 680 Tri-SLI and 7970s 2.5xFire thats equal to 2 x Titan. 2 x Titan is faster than GTX 680 Tri-SLI almost as good as GTX 680 Quad-SLI


----------



## Simkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Misread, sry


You did see i wrote Titan *SLI*, right?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> You did see i wrote Titan *SLI*, right?


Yeah sorry bud, I totally misread at first


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I think its more than GTX 680 Tri-SLI and 7970s 2.5xFire thats equal to 2 x Titan. 2 x Titan is faster than GTX 680 Tri-SLI almost as good as GTX 680 Quad-SLI


I think that you need to use more than one benchmark to prove this, however, I do not doubt it.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> I think that you need to use more than one benchmark to prove this, however, I do not doubt it.


I think its very plausible and the graphs give good image to the Titan, don't you think?









But you are right, however, I do not have time to make another thread with different benchmarks.


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*


awesome!!!!!


----------



## grunion

Since there really isn't anything to complain about, power consumption is good, performance is good, I'll complain about the logo









NV why on earth did you reuse the Geforce GTX logo on this card, why not an illuminated TITAN logo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????????


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Since there really isn't anything to complain about, power consumption is good, performance is good, I'll complain about the logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NV why on earth did you reuse the Geforce GTX logo on this card, why not an illuminated TITAN logo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????????


IKR...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Since there really isn't anything to complain about, power consumption is good, performance is good, I'll complain about the logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NV why on earth did you reuse the Geforce GTX logo on this card, why not an illuminated TITAN logo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????????


Maximizing profit with a lesser good tesla card that didn't pass. I bet if they sold it at 1300$ with a worst design, people would still buy it.


----------



## mbreslin

I see all this arguing and I'm thinking man these people take this stuff so seriously then I look at the resolution and think oh nevermind 1080p not interested.



Where the class of Titan really comes out imo --^

If I were playing games at 1080p I would flip a coin and go 2x7970ghz or 2x680 since it's around the same performance for less money. If money doesn't matter (doesn't to me







) than 1 titan and not have to worry about multi gpu sillyness.


----------



## nyk20z3

Nothing silly about multiple GPU's.

I would rather look at 2 or 3 cards instead of 1 and i don't buy in to all this crap about SLI issues when Ive never had issues that bothered me in the least running it.

The Titan is a fantastic card but it seems like some of its owners are already on some kind of power trip when its not necessary.

I am not bitter in any sense but i will continue to follow this thread for entertainment purposes!


----------



## killerhz

this is pretty awesome. i thought this was going to be more of a gimmick card. im pretty impressed with the early results and performance.

looks like i should start the for sale thread for my 680 to help me fund this card.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Nothing silly about multiple GPU's.
> 
> I would rather look at 2 or 3 cards instead of 1 and i don't buy in to all this crap about SLI issues when Ive never had issues that bothered me in the least running it.
> 
> The Titan is a fantastic card but it seems like some of its owners are already on some kind of power trip when its not necessary.
> 
> I am not bitter in any sense but i will continue to follow this thread for entertainment purposes!


Every GPU releases, enthousiasts become *Apes*.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Nothing silly about multiple GPU's.
> 
> I would rather look at 2 or 3 cards instead of 1 and i don't buy in to all this crap about SLI issues when Ive never had issues that bothered me in the least running it.
> 
> The Titan is a fantastic card but it seems like some of its owners are already on some kind of power trip when its not necessary.
> 
> I am not bitter in any sense but i will continue to follow this thread for entertainment purposes!


Yeah I didn't mean sillyness as negative as it probably sounded. I can tell you my 5970s have well documented microstutter and this was a couple years ago now before the microstutter crazyness you see now. All I'm saying is I know one way to for sure not get any multi gpu issues (if they exist) is to run single gpu.

I buy whatever's fastest at the time. IMO we've seen enough benchmarks to know 2 titans are beastly and 3 are untouchable. I don't understand brand loyalty myself as I know these companies don't care about me. But they wouldn't pay marketing teams so much money if their stuff doesn't work and all the flaming back and forth proves it does.


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Yeah I didn't mean sillyness as negative as it probably sounded. I can tell you my 5970s have well documented microstutter and this was a couple years ago now before the microstutter crazyness you see now. All I'm saying is I know one way to for sure not get any multi gpu issues (if they exist) is to run single gpu.
> 
> I buy whatever's fastest at the time. IMO we've seen enough benchmarks to know 2 titans are beastly and 3 are untouchable. *I don't understand brand loyalty myself as I know these companies don't care about me*. But they wouldn't pay marketing teams so much money if their stuff doesn't work and all the flaming back and forth proves it does.


brand loyalty is what a company strives for.

i will almost always use
intel for my CPU
EVGA for my motherboards
EVGA for my GPUs

i sleep better at night knowing these named components are in my system. EVGA is second to none in customer service and really play a big part in the enthusiast community. almost everyone is approachable and always willing to support, help or assist. i know they hit a few duds with their motherboards but they always make up for it and deliver top notch performance IMHO.

there are many companies i will never use but will leave that out of this post.

as far as buying the fastest at the time, i am always 1 gen behind lol.


----------



## d33r

EVGA has superclocked version of titan already!


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> EVGA has superclocked version of titan already!


They have been selling SC's since Monday.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> EVGA has superclocked version of titan already!


Er, you mean this one?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Can't wait til tomorrow! My two SC's will be here and I just nailed Frozen for two of the plexi EK blocks that I wanted so bad to match my Supreme HF and RIVE blocks! They should be here by Monday so I will hopefully have some of the first water cooled numbers available!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Proof?
> Well said, tired of seing behavior like this too.


Just countering your FUD.


----------



## d33r

Wish i was rich enough to buy one, i think i get a paid on march 3rd, duno what to do, really wanted a new top tier card for a long time coming.Hmm 1k is just alot of money for me thou...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> Wish i was rich enough to buy one, i think i get a paid on march 3rd, duno what to do, really wanted a new top tier card for a long time coming.Hmm 1k is just alot of money for me thou...


So get a couple of 680's or 7970's and you can have better performance for less $! I'd stick with my CF 7970 setup if I couldn't have afforded SLI Titans but I just so happened to have the cash....


----------



## xoleras

While I agree with most that Titan is a horrible value considering 660ti's match it, I'm not quite sure why 7970 benchmarks are being brought here. Is it 2012 GTX 680 vs 7970 all over again? Ugh


----------



## Star Forge

I personally think if you have the money to blow that Titan would be a good choice as long as Maxwell doesn't decimate it to mid-tier for less than $600 USD in 2014. It is Maxwell that is the threat to me from not getting a Titan at the moment (but seeing no GTX 680 4 GB in stock isn't helping!







)


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> While I agree with most that Titan is a horrible value considering 660ti's match it, I'm not quite sure why 7970 benchmarks are being brought here. Is it 2012 GTX 680 vs 7970 all over again? Ugh


Tiger Direct is selling the Galaxy 660ti 3GB for 275 after rebate. I feel like buying 2 of them just to try them out.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So get a couple of 680's or 7970's and you can have better performance for less $! I'd stick with my CF 7970 setup if I couldn't have afforded SLI Titans but I just so happened to have the cash....


What are you doing with your 7970s?


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> What are you doing with your 7970s?


Giveaway in the freebies section! I call dibs.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, no! Selling them with or without water blocks. But I will be benching them one final time this weekend vs SLI Titans. Water cooled 7970's vs air cooled Titans? Seems fair!


----------



## brettjv

Guys, please.

I just cleaned about 80 posts from this thread, and it's not the first time I've done massive cleanups of it.

PLEASE STAY ON TOPIC, or the thread will be closed.

And this includes NOT pretending to have 16 titans you want to give away, or railing on incessantly about how 7970's in Crossfire are a better deal, or similar OT discussion


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> I personally think if you have the money to blow that Titan would be a good choice as long as Maxwell doesn't decimate it to mid-tier for less than $600 USD in 2014. It is Maxwell that is the threat to me from not getting a Titan at the moment (but seeing no GTX 680 4 GB in stock isn't helping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


The problem with that line of thinking is maxwell is at minimum 10 months away, most likely more. You can easily get in a cycle of 'well the next thing will be better I'll just continue to wait'. I freely admit I have no willpower. But I accept that I don't and just be happy with whatever I get. Something will absolutely trounce Titan at some point but I don't care to wait that long.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, no! Selling them with or without water blocks. But I will be benching them one final time this weekend vs SLI Titans. Water cooled 7970's vs air cooled Titans? Seems fair!


Incoming PM....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Guys, please.
> 
> I just cleaned about 80 posts from this thread, and it's not the first time I've done massive cleanups of it.
> 
> PLEASE STAY ON TOPIC, or the thread will be closed.
> 
> And this includes NOT pretending to have 16 titans you want to give away, or railing on incessantly about how 7970's in Crossfire are a better deal, or similar OT discussion


But but but...


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> The problem with that line of thinking is maxwell is at minimum 10 months away, most likely more. You can easily get in a cycle of 'well the next thing will be better I'll just continue to wait'. I freely admit I have no willpower. But I accept that I don't and just be happy with whatever I get. Something will absolutely trounce Titan at some point but I don't care to wait that long.


I will accept that the Titan isn't going to be the best of the best still 5 years down the road, but it would be nice to have assurance that it isn't a price-gouging folly, but something that can hold its performance for 2-3 years without any issues. I would hate to get one now only to sell it off next year at 45-30% of the price I paid now cause Maxwell came out and beat it ridiculously at a way cheaper price.

Wish I could predict the future...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Just sell it before Maxwell releases and profit!


----------



## xoleras

There was a rumor about a lightning version of Titan to debut at Cebit. Now THAT would make my day, please be true.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Just sell it before Maxwell releases and profit!


True... Going to have to resort to leaks and rumors as a gauge to know when to liquidate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> There was a rumor about a lightning version of Titan to debut at Cebit. Now THAT would make my day, please be true.


Doubt it. The rumors were from WCCFTech (which themselves aren't really reliable to begin with) and I doubt nVidia is going to let Titan be non-reference (as much as it would be awesome to see a non-reference version).


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> I will accept that the Titan isn't going to be the best of the best still 5 years down the road, but it would be nice to have assurance that it isn't a price-gouging folly, but something that can hold its performance for 2-3 years without any issues. I would hate to get one now only to sell it off next year at 45-30% of the price I paid now cause Maxwell came out and beat it ridiculously at a way cheaper price.
> 
> Wish I could predict the future...


I'm countering "price gouging folly" by just getting three of them. If there are 600$/each cards that in sli can beat my 3 titans anytime soon I'll just have to shrug and be happy with a really really fast system and be a little green with envy of the people with the new cards and then get over it and go back to playing games. Life is short.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> But but but...


I don't mean YOU Grun.

You say whatever the heck you want, brother


----------



## CallsignVega

Well, I was full expecting my benchmark numbers to be complete tonight but I have run across some interesting aspects with Titan. I think I may have an inkling why some of these performance numbers and charts are low and all over the place. Apparently, even with all "limiters" set to max: (106% power target, 94 deg C, +38mv for an even 1.2v), the cards are throttling pretty bad for some reason.

The fan's max out at 85% even though you can set up to 100%. (they are super quiet btw which is amazing), and with the GPU's maxed out at 85% fan I am staying below 60 C. (I also removed the rear brackets which tend to slow the air down and create noise). Power % virtually never goes over 100% so it's not hitting the 106% limiter, they aren't even on the same planet as the temperature limiter, so not quite sure what is going on here and why they are throttling down.

As an example, my cards in SLI are limited to about a 1150 MHz core. Running some benchmarks like Valley 1.0, the GPU usage will be maxed out yet the core frequencies drop down to the ~1050 MHz range with a power % draw of ~90's well under the 106% limit and temps under 60 C. It makes no sense (not a CPU limit as the GPU utilization stays at 99%). It's like the cards aren't properly reacting to the demand. Not only that, the voltage drops down from 1.2v to as low as 1.1v under full load when the clocks drop down and then the voltages bounce around wildly. The only thing I can think of us that the launch drivers are just crap or that EVGA Precision 4.0 isn't reading stuff correctly.

I'll have to play around with the cards more but I'm not too impressed so far. All of these cards will max out around the same clocks and there is no reason to water cool them unless you need to lessen the already fairly low noise. The stock air cooler is handling everything I can throw at it without even breaking a sweat. The testing continues...


----------



## gladiator7

Guys, I hate to say it, but these AMD folks may be right. I don't think that Titans will be breaking any benchmark records here, but these would be great cards for gaming at high res, and that's it. Nvidia has to wake the heck up (using a euphemism) and come out with better drivers soon, or AMD will be laughing until Maxwell comes out. If they don't come out with better drivers, then Nvidia has successfully pulled off the biggest gpu hype scam in history!!!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

CallsignVega,

Try K boost in precision and see if that helps. Murlocke said earlier that it's helping his cards stay at the full clocks alot better in games and such.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Well, I was full expecting my benchmark numbers to be complete tonight but I have run across some interesting aspects with Titan. I think I may have an inkling why some of these performance numbers and charts are low and all over the place. Apparently, even with all "limiters" set to max: (106% power target, 94 deg C, +38mv for an even 1.2v), the cards are throttling pretty bad for some reason.
> 
> The fan's max out at 85% even though you can set up to 100%. (they are super quiet btw which is amazing), and with the GPU's maxed out at 85% fan I am staying below 60 C. (I also removed the rear brackets which tend to slow the air down and create noise). Power % virtually never goes over 100% so it's not hitting the 106% limiter, they aren't even on the same planet as the temperature limiter, so not quite sure what is going on here and why they are throttling down.
> 
> As an example, my cards in SLI are limited to about a 1150 MHz core. Running some benchmarks like Valley 1.0, the GPU usage will be maxed out yet the core frequencies drop down to the ~1050 MHz range with a power % draw of ~90's well under the 106% limit and temps under 60 C. It makes no sense (not a CPU limit as the GPU utilization stays at 99%). It's like the cards aren't properly reacting to the demand. Not only that, the voltage drops down from 1.2v to as low as 1.1v under full load when the clocks drop down and then the voltages bounce around wildly. The only thing I can think of us that the launch drivers are just crap or that EVGA Precision 4.0 isn't reading stuff correctly.
> 
> I'll have to play around with the cards more but I'm not too impressed so far. All of these cards will max out around the same clocks and there is no reason to water cool them unless you need to lessen the already fairly low noise. The stock air cooler is handling everything I can throw at it without even breaking a sweat. The testing continues...


There he is!







About time you showed up.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Well, I was full expecting my benchmark numbers to be complete tonight but I have run across some interesting aspects with Titan. I think I may have an inkling why some of these performance numbers and charts are low and all over the place. Apparently, even with all "limiters" set to max: (106% power target, 94 deg C, +38mv for an even 1.2v), the cards are throttling pretty bad for some reason.
> 
> The fan's max out at 85% even though you can set up to 100%. (they are super quiet btw which is amazing), and with the GPU's maxed out at 85% fan I am staying below 60 C. (I also removed the rear brackets which tend to slow the air down and create noise). Power % virtually never goes over 100% so it's not hitting the 106% limiter, they aren't even on the same planet as the temperature limiter, so not quite sure what is going on here and why they are throttling down.
> 
> As an example, my cards in SLI are limited to about a 1150 MHz core. Running some benchmarks like Valley 1.0, the GPU usage will be maxed out yet the core frequencies drop down to the ~1050 MHz range with a power % draw of ~90's well under the 106% limit and temps under 60 C. It makes no sense (not a CPU limit as the GPU utilization stays at 99%). It's like the cards aren't properly reacting to the demand. Not only that, the voltage drops down from 1.2v to as low as 1.1v under full load when the clocks drop down and then the voltages bounce around wildly. The only thing I can think of us that the launch drivers are just crap or that EVGA Precision 4.0 isn't reading stuff correctly.
> 
> I'll have to play around with the cards more but I'm not too impressed so far. All of these cards will max out around the same clocks and there is no reason to water cool them unless you need to lessen the already fairly low noise. The stock air cooler is handling everything I can throw at it without even breaking a sweat. The testing continues...


Unfortunately, once you get that straighten out you are going to be limited to ~1180 max boost and even then it will get throttled as soon as you hit the 265w limit, which seems to be right around there.

I think the problem is over compensation on the boost side. Looking over various readouts, its clear that the range seems to be ~90 MHz once you base clock is over 1000mhz and throttling begins. As you said, it will drop volts like a rock.

Until a bios is released, I don't see the stock titans achieving anything above 1200 MHz even with water cooling simply because of the crazy amounts of throttling going on.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> CallsignVega,
> 
> Try K boost in precision and see if that helps. Murlocke said earlier that it's helping his cards stay at the full clocks alot better in games and such.


A few things I don't like about K-Boost is that you shouldn't need top clocks and voltage forced on you at all times like desktop and it removes your ability to see GPU utilization. I think the whole NVIDIA GPU-Boost stuff is a bunch of crap and AMD does much better in that regard. Set a 3D freq and voltage and a 2D freq and voltage. How on Earth NVIDIA got away from something that worked so well is beyond me.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> A few things I don't like about K-Boost is that you shouldn't need top clocks and voltage forced on you at all times like desktop and it removes your ability to see GPU utilization. I think the whole NVIDIA GPU-Boost stuff is a bunch of crap and AMD does much better in that regard. Set a 3D freq and voltage and a 2D freq and voltage. How on Earth NVIDIA got away from something that worked so well is beyond me.


You can always take it off after the benchmark


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> You can always take it off after the benchmark


I want my cards running 100% at all times, not just benchmarks.

It's a moot point anyway as I just tried KBoost and it did nothing besides remove my view of GPU Utilization. Core Frequency and voltage was still all over the place.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Well, I was full expecting my benchmark numbers to be complete tonight but I have run across some interesting aspects with Titan. I think I may have an inkling why some of these performance numbers and charts are low and all over the place. Apparently, even with all "limiters" set to max: (106% power target, 94 deg C, +38mv for an even 1.2v), the cards are throttling pretty bad for some reason.
> 
> The fan's max out at 85% even though you can set up to 100%. (they are super quiet btw which is amazing), and with the GPU's maxed out at 85% fan I am staying below 60 C. (I also removed the rear brackets which tend to slow the air down and create noise). Power % virtually never goes over 100% so it's not hitting the 106% limiter, they aren't even on the same planet as the temperature limiter, so not quite sure what is going on here and why they are throttling down.
> 
> As an example, my cards in SLI are limited to about a 1150 MHz core. Running some benchmarks like Valley 1.0, the GPU usage will be maxed out yet the core frequencies drop down to the ~1050 MHz range with a power % draw of ~90's well under the 106% limit and temps under 60 C. It makes no sense (not a CPU limit as the GPU utilization stays at 99%). It's like the cards aren't properly reacting to the demand. Not only that, the voltage drops down from 1.2v to as low as 1.1v under full load when the clocks drop down and then the voltages bounce around wildly. The only thing I can think of us that the launch drivers are just crap or that EVGA Precision 4.0 isn't reading stuff correctly.
> 
> I'll have to play around with the cards more but I'm not too impressed so far. All of these cards will max out around the same clocks and there is no reason to water cool them unless you need to lessen the already fairly low noise. The stock air cooler is handling everything I can throw at it without even breaking a sweat. The testing continues...


Have you tried the new MSI afterburner beta? Maybe it works better in this respect?

One thing I saw is that afterburner allows you to select a preference in terms of K boost/throttle, you can pick temps or voltage....or something along those lines.


----------



## Sajin1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I want my cards running 100% at all times, not just benchmarks.
> 
> It's a moot point anyway as I just tried KBoost and it did nothing besides remove my view of GPU Utilization. Core Frequency and voltage was still all over the place.


Were the clocks & voltages holding steady at the desktop with K-Boost enabled?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Well, I was full expecting my benchmark numbers to be complete tonight but I have run across some interesting aspects with Titan. I think I may have an inkling why some of these performance numbers and charts are low and all over the place. Apparently, even with all "limiters" set to max: (106% power target, 94 deg C, +38mv for an even 1.2v), the cards are throttling pretty bad for some reason.
> 
> The fan's max out at 85% even though you can set up to 100%. (they are super quiet btw which is amazing), and with the GPU's maxed out at 85% fan I am staying below 60 C. (I also removed the rear brackets which tend to slow the air down and create noise). Power % virtually never goes over 100% so it's not hitting the 106% limiter, they aren't even on the same planet as the temperature limiter, so not quite sure what is going on here and why they are throttling down.
> 
> As an example, my cards in SLI are limited to about a 1150 MHz core. Running some benchmarks like Valley 1.0, the GPU usage will be maxed out yet the core frequencies drop down to the ~1050 MHz range with a power % draw of ~90's well under the 106% limit and temps under 60 C. It makes no sense (not a CPU limit as the GPU utilization stays at 99%). It's like the cards aren't properly reacting to the demand. Not only that, the voltage drops down from 1.2v to as low as 1.1v under full load when the clocks drop down and then the voltages bounce around wildly. The only thing I can think of us that the launch drivers are just crap or that EVGA Precision 4.0 isn't reading stuff correctly.
> 
> I'll have to play around with the cards more but I'm not too impressed so far. All of these cards will max out around the same clocks and there is no reason to water cool them unless you need to lessen the already fairly low noise. The stock air cooler is handling everything I can throw at it without even breaking a sweat. The testing continues...


Its the stock bios. Its too blame with all the issues so far. Hopefully KGB gets updated shortly so you guys can turn up the target power


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sajin1337*
> 
> Were the clocks & voltages holding steady at the desktop with K-Boost enabled?


Yes, the voltage and clocks stay set perfect in 2D desktop but revert back to crazy all-over the place in-games. Makes zero sense.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Its the stock bios. Its too blame with all the issues so far. Hopefully KGB gets updated shortly so you guys can turn up the target power


What I find strange is that the power % is only topping out in the low to mid-90's and not coming anywhere near 106%.









I think I'll try MSI Afterburner.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes, the voltage and clocks stay set perfect in 2D desktop but revert back to crazy all-over the place in-games. Makes zero sense.
> What I find strange is that the power % is only topping out in the low to mid-90's and not coming anywhere near 106%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll try MSI Afterburner.


You're probably just drawing over 265w. Its the hard limit built into the bios. It was instilled to protect GTX 690 sales


----------



## Sajin1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes, the voltage and clocks stay set perfect in 2D desktop but revert back to crazy all-over the place in-games. Makes zero sense.


Just to confirm... they were both reading 1150MHz @ 1.2v at the desktop? Did you have power management mode set to "Prefer Maximum Performance" set in NVCP?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> You're probably just drawing over 265w. Its the hard limit built into the bios. It was instilled to protect GTX 690 sales


Hm, I thought reading the articles that the 106% was the 265 watt limit, but I'm staying in the ~95% power target range under load when it massively throttles. I think these drivers are crap.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hm, I thought reading the articles that the 106% was the 265 watt limit, but I'm staying in the ~95% power target range under load when it massively throttles. I think these drivers are crap.


I don't know but I feel for you guys. I just hope a bios flash can cure the issues and 265w limit


----------



## Sajin1337

I haven't even received mine yet. If they do this to me I'll return them.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hm, I thought reading the articles that the 106% was the 265 watt limit, but I'm staying in the ~95% power target range under load when it massively throttles. I think these drivers are crap.


Could be leakage that isn't picked up by precision x or any program based utility. Some tester couldn't get above 1050 (anandtech could only hit 1019 before being throttled!)

SKYMTL from hc agreed that the oc limit will be very dependent on the chip. I believe asic will be a big factor as well.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Could be leakage that isn't picked up by precision x or any program based utility. Some tester couldn't get above 1050 (anandtech could only hit 1019 before being throttled!)


These are all failed Tesla cards so its a silicon lottery


----------



## Stay Puft

Dp


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sajin1337*
> 
> Just to confirm... they were both reading 1150MHz @ 1.2v at the desktop? Did you have power management mode set to "Prefer Maximum Performance" set in NVCP?


Yes and Yes. But all of these things have zero affect once in-game. The throttling still continues. Now I am down to max 1137 MHz core without crashing which gets bumped down to ~1070 core with this mysterious throttling. So far I'm barely hanging above 25% performance improvement over my 680 Classifieds.









Well time for bed, will continue tomorrow.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> Guys, I hate to say it, but these AMD folks may be right. I don't think that Titans will be breaking any benchmark records here, but these would be great cards for gaming at high res, and that's it. Nvidia has to wake the heck up (using a euphemism) and come out with better drivers soon, or AMD will be laughing until Maxwell comes out. If they don't come out with better drivers, then Nvidia has successfully pulled off the biggest gpu hype scam in history!!!


[quote name=


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes and Yes. But all of these things have zero affect once in-game. The throttling still continues. Now I am down to max 1137 MHz core without crashing which gets bumped down to ~1070 core with this mysterious throttling. So far I'm barely hanging above 25% performance improvement over my 680 Classifieds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well time for bed, will continue tomorrow.


It has to be a leaky chip hitting the 265w limit. These titans will be determined very strictly by their chips and how efficient (or inefficient) each one is.


----------



## l88bastar

Bah, these just need an underground bios to free them up. I had the same throttling issues with my GTX680s and their crappy stock bios.

Vega just run one card right now and see how that tides you over. I am very satisfied with uno Titano at the moment.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Well, I was full expecting my benchmark numbers to be complete tonight but I have run across some interesting aspects with Titan. I think I may have an inkling why some of these performance numbers and charts are low and all over the place. Apparently, even with all "limiters" set to max: (106% power target, 94 deg C, +38mv for an even 1.2v), the cards are throttling pretty bad for some reason.
> 
> The fan's max out at 85% even though you can set up to 100%. (they are super quiet btw which is amazing), and with the GPU's maxed out at 85% fan I am staying below 60 C. (I also removed the rear brackets which tend to slow the air down and create noise). Power % virtually never goes over 100% so it's not hitting the 106% limiter, they aren't even on the same planet as the temperature limiter, so not quite sure what is going on here and why they are throttling down.
> 
> As an example, my cards in SLI are limited to about a 1150 MHz core. Running some benchmarks like Valley 1.0, the GPU usage will be maxed out yet the core frequencies drop down to the ~1050 MHz range with a power % draw of ~90's well under the 106% limit and temps under 60 C. It makes no sense (not a CPU limit as the GPU utilization stays at 99%). It's like the cards aren't properly reacting to the demand. Not only that, the voltage drops down from 1.2v to as low as 1.1v under full load when the clocks drop down and then the voltages bounce around wildly. The only thing I can think of us that the launch drivers are just crap or that EVGA Precision 4.0 isn't reading stuff correctly.
> 
> I'll have to play around with the cards more but I'm not too impressed so far. All of these cards will max out around the same clocks and there is no reason to water cool them unless you need to lessen the already fairly low noise. The stock air cooler is handling everything I can throw at it without even breaking a sweat. The testing continues...


If you are maxing out your fan, try running a lower fan speed, like 60% or lower.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes and Yes. But all of these things have zero affect once in-game. The throttling still continues. Now I am down to max 1137 MHz core without crashing which gets bumped down to ~1070 core with this mysterious throttling. So far I'm barely hanging above 25% performance improvement over my 680 Classifieds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well time for bed, will continue tomorrow.


and I just sold my 2 best classifieds!!!









Got 2 left and 2 titans on the way in, maybe I should just hold on to the last 2 classifieds... selling of 4 classifieds to bye 2 titans and get 25% improvements









I hope I wake up to hear you got it sorted some how ... I think Jacob's suggesting of lowering the fan speed might help at least a small amount as the card could be reading ALL power usage including fan usage in it's algorithms for throttling based on wattage pulled. Come on NVIDIA, EVGA, is this why the classifieds were neutered after the first month, for future titan sales









BTW stuff like this makes it hard to continue spending so much time and money with this fun hobby, $1000 no problem, bye 2 SURE, but let me overclock ... if we buy a 3930k or 3970x or mobile extreme cpu we can push it ... why not with these cards ... at least not throttle them with puny overclocks!!!


----------



## Mazel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> and I just sold my 2 best classifieds!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got 2 left and 2 titans on the way in, maybe I should just hold on to the last 2 classifieds... selling of 4 classifieds to bye 2 titans and get 25% improvements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I wake up to hear you got it sorted some how ... I think Jacob's suggesting of lowering the fan speed might help at least a small amount as the card could be reading ALL power usage including fan usage in it's algorithms for throttling based on wattage pulled. Come on NVIDIA, EVGA, is this why the classifieds were neutered after the first month, for future titan sales


I've been messing around with it, works for about 30 seconds before the core starts heating up and the voltages start to drop not long after. Could be leakage, but this seems to be affecting all Titans.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 
> [quote name=[/QUOTE]
> what's up with you and that picture? i swear it's the 4th or 5th time i've seen you post it...


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mazel*
> 
> I've been messing around with it, works for about 30 seconds before the core starts heating up and the voltages start to drop not long after. Could be leakage, but this seems to be affecting all Titans.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooo









well I can't ask for my best titans back, gotta deal with the ones I have ... gonna be sending these EVGA SC and SCS back unopened within a week if I do not hear some good developments ...
this after the Classifieds fiasco!!!! HEY EVGA you can not even replace our EVBOT classifieds!!!! Nvidia is making me sad , I want to give them cash and play with their toys but they are saying *"give us your cash, but you can't really play with your toy"*


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> and I just sold my 2 best classifieds!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got 2 left and 2 titans on the way in, maybe I should just hold on to the last 2 classifieds... selling of 4 classifieds to bye 2 titans and get 25% improvements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I wake up to hear you got it sorted some how ... *I think Jacob's suggesting of lowering the fan speed might help at least a small amount as the card could be reading ALL power usage including fan usage in it's algorithms for throttling* based on wattage pulled. Come on NVIDIA, EVGA, is this why the classifieds were neutered after the first month, for future titan sales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW stuff like this makes it hard to continue spending so much time and money with this fun hobby, $1000 no problem, bye 2 SURE, but let me overclock ... if we buy a 3930k or 3970x or mobile extreme cpu we can push it ... why not with these cards ... at least not throttle them with puny overclocks!!!


If this is true, its something so ridiculous you couldn't make it up. I hope this is not the case. Though if there is a silver lining, then it begs the question if you could theoretically oc higher with water blocks because of no power used for a fan.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> If this is true, its something so ridiculous you couldn't make it up. I hope this is not the case. Though if there is a silver lining, then it begs the question if you could *theoretically oc higher with water blocks because of no power used for a fan*.


Yes in theory, but I doubt it would give that much of a boost , I could be underestimating how much power the fan draws, any one have some numbers?


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mazel*
> 
> I've been messing around with it, works for about 30 seconds before the core starts heating up and the voltages start to drop not long after. Could be leakage, but this seems to be affecting all Titans.


Well its an example of good and bad leakage. Those who can stay @~1100 after being throttled seem to have the least leaky chips.

Then there is those like anandtech who would be @1019 after being throttled. They are an example of a highly leaky chip.

The power limit is way to conservative. What is scary is the idea that maybe these chips really can't handle higher voltages and deteriorate rather quickly is exposed to it for an extended period.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> what's up with you and that picture? i swear it's the 4th or 5th time i've seen you post it...


My ammo for guys spreading fantasy, just saying anything,etc., a lot of that going around these parts......


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Well its an example of good and bad leakage. Those who can stay @~1100 after being throttled seem to have the least leaky chips.
> 
> Then there is those like anandtech who would be @1019 after being throttled. They are an example of a highly leaky chip.
> 
> *The power limit is way to conservative. What is scary is the idea that maybe these chips really can't handle higher voltages and deteriorate rather quickly is exposed to it for an extended period*.


Possibly but many 680 Lightning owners running 1.21v 1.26v (most run these) and MORE going on 8 months now with no issues I have seen... I call some smelly stuff here!


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Yes in theory, but I doubt it would give that much of a boost , I could be underestimating how much power the fan draws, any one have some numbers?


I can't imagine over 20-30 if even half of that. My delta pulls ~12.5w full [email protected] I would think the blower goes a bit higher, maybe to 5000rpms?


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Possibly but many 680 Lightning owners running 1.21v 1.26v (most run these) and MORE going on 8 months now with no issues I have seen... I call some smelly stuff here!


O I agree, but being a bigger die, and being already 2nd hand chips that didn't make the cut initially for k20, allows more opportunity for leakage and weak silicon.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> O I agree, but being a bigger die, and being already 2nd hand chips that didn't make the cut initially for k20, allows more opportunity for leakage and weak silicon.


A valid point! I just think at this price point and performance level, most of us extreme users want to tinker with it and not have this uncontrollable throttling, we don't mind paying the money for the card and proper cooling heck even a voltage limit to some extent is understandable, but and this is not towards you as I agree with your points, *saying loudly we listened and what our customers where saying is they want unlocked voltage and we gave that to them*. They did but not only did they limit it to a conservative 1.21v only the very lucky few (likely none) will have a chip with such little leak that they can actually get that high ... in fact this is just boost 1.0 in a guise ...

*Lets not refer to this as boost 2.0 but Throttle 2.0, yeah KEPLER THROTTLE 2.0*


----------



## supermi

Vega one saving grace could be the memory bus.

*Are you finding BF3 or C3 at surround resolutions smoother (less choppy) with MSAA 4x and SMAA 2x respectively? With the games maxed?*

I found those settings made my classifieds a bit choppy even though I had enough fps and I attributed that to the lack of bandwidth even when MEM was over 7000mhz.... if these titans can pull that off having a mere 25% increase "MIGHT" be palatable LOL


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> and I just sold my 2 best classifieds!!!


This is why I am hanging onto my trusty 680 (not that it OCs super great or anything) until I am sure that my Titan is going to work out fine ...


----------



## eXXon

I think it's too quick to dismiss the Titan's oc'ing ability. I've read a lot of reviews and most did their benching @ +1100MHz with the stock cooler.

Try AB 3.0B5 & check out the screen shot made for the Titan @ 1097MHz.

Btw OT: EVGA GTX TITAN LED Controller


----------



## Darylrese

WHAT on earth has happened to nvidia pricing on these cards in the UK? They were £829.99 last week, now on all websites they are £929.99 for the cheapest model?!?!?!?!? Also the GTX 690 is now £829.99?!?!?!?!?!?!

What a ripp off, both have gone up by £100 in the last few days...why??


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> WHAT on earth has happened to nvidia pricing on these cards in the UK? They were £829.99 last week, now on all websites they are £929.99 for the cheapest model?!?!?!?!? Also the GTX 690 is now £829.99?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> What a ripp off, both have gone up by £100 in the last few days...why??


I think Aria still have them at launch prices

the prices of the 680s have gone up as well

I think it is a couple of retailers trying to take advantage of the demand for them by upping the prices


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> I will accept that the Titan isn't going to be the best of the best still 5 years down the road, but it would be nice to have assurance that it isn't a price-gouging folly, but something that can hold its performance for 2-3 years without any issues. I would hate to get one now only to sell it off next year at 45-30% of the price I paid now cause Maxwell came out and beat it ridiculously at a way cheaper price.
> 
> Wish I could predict the future...


When did we ever get better performance for much lower price? How things are going top-of-the-line GPU's (part of series) will cost 1k$ instead of 500$ what you pay now.

If GTX 880 (or whatever it'll be called) is better performer then Titan when it gets out, it will cost the same or more. But Titan will be cheaper as well then (at least I hope so).


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> WHAT on earth has happened to nvidia pricing on these cards in the UK? They were £829.99 last week, now on all websites they are £929.99 for the cheapest model?!?!?!?!? Also the GTX 690 is now £829.99?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> What a ripp off, both have gone up by £100 in the last few days...why??


That is the retailer doing that. If it bothers you, don't buy from them. That's the only way to teach them people won't stand for it.


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> WHAT on earth has happened to nvidia pricing on these cards in the UK? They were £829.99 last week, now on all websites they are £929.99 for the cheapest model?!?!?!?!? Also the GTX 690 is now £829.99?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> What a ripp off, both have gone up by £100 in the last few days...why??


price gouging by the retailer. given that GTX Titan is a newly launched enthusiast GPU there is bound to be high demand. quite a bit of people were waiting for the GK110. so initially could be supply constrained. you would expect that. a month or so later the prices will settle down. but the gouging on the GTX 690 is unexplicable. its been around for 9 months.


----------



## malmental

it's because of the price increase over the past few days that I might just go ahead and SLi my 660 Ti PE/OC
if I can't get the perfect private deal for a 670/680..


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> WHAT on earth has happened to nvidia pricing on these cards in the UK? They were £829.99 last week, now on all websites they are £929.99 for the cheapest model?!?!?!?!? Also the GTX 690 is now £829.99?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> What a ripp off, both have gone up by £100 in the last few days...why??


I noticed that too, christ as if they weren't priced high enough already. With Vegas' recent experience, i'm not sure what to think about the Titan now. Sure the numbers they produce are nice, but if this throttling anomaly is a permanent thing at such low temps, wow talk about castrating the beast within. I do hope it's a driver issue....(highly likely)

Looking forward to seeing more information on this from Vega and other Titan owners.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I don't know but I feel for you guys. I just hope a bios flash can cure the issues and 265w limit


The problem is 1x6 pin, 1x8 pin power connectors though, right?

This entire kepler throttle nonsense was a pain on reference GTX 680s and precisely why I bought Lightning 680s - which bypasses the problem altogether. Such BS for overclocking, simply overclock only to get throttled at full load... Hopefully you guys find a workaround for this....


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> My ammo for guys spreading fantasy, just saying anything,etc., a lot of that going around these parts......


Go smoke your ganga somewhere else!! If one can not reflect upon something objectively, then that person is the one high on something called hubris.
I already have two Titans ordered, but if the performance continues to suck, I will be returning these, make no mistake. I have the right to be disappointed, just as you have the right to be high on your own supply.


----------



## cookiesowns

Just a thought,

Have you guys tried a different PCI-E slot, turning on PCIE3.0 and/or making sure you have supplement PCI-E power on your boards?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> The problem is 1x6 pin, 1x8 pin power connectors though, right?
> 
> This entire kepler throttle nonsense was a pain on reference GTX 680s and precisely why I bought Lightning 680s - which bypasses the problem altogether. Such BS for overclocking, simply overclock only to get throttled at full load... Hopefully you guys find a workaround for this....


Even if the power connectors were a problem, titan has enough for 300W (you also have to remember that the pci-e slot provides 75W). But power connectors have never been a problem, they're just rated for some arbitrary number rather than what they can provide and they really can provide way, way more than what the rating says.


----------



## Phishy714

I find it very funny that everyone is crying wolf, and threatening to return their TITANS. I mean, it's pretty much a certainty that a custom bios will be leaked which will fix this issue.. not to mention that the overclocking utilities are easily contributing to these issues - and don't even get me started on the "awesomeness" of day 1 drivers.

The card hasn't been out for more than 4 days. The throttle is definitely an issue, probably because of the 265w draw limit, but that should be a relatively simple thing to bypass with a custom bios.

Enjoy the early TITANS the best you can and know that this is the tip of the iceberg


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> I find it very funny that everyone is crying wolf, and threatening to return their TITANS. I mean, it's pretty much a certainty that a custom bios will be leaked which will fix this issue.. not to mention that the overclocking utilities are easily contributing to these issues - and don't even get me started on the "awesomeness" of day 1 drivers.
> 
> The card hasn't been out for more than 4 days FFS. The throttle is definitely an issue, probably because of the 265w draw limit, but that should be a relatively simple thing to bypass with a custom bios.
> 
> Enjoy the early TITANS the best you can and know that this is the tip of the iceberg


You think customers would be happy with flashing their $1000 GPU and voiding their warranty to solve the issues?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> I find it very funny that everyone is crying wolf, and threatening to return their TITANS. I mean, it's pretty much a certainty that a custom bios will be leaked which will fix this issue.. not to mention that the overclocking utilities are easily contributing to these issues - and don't even get me started on the "awesomeness" of day 1 drivers.
> 
> The card hasn't been out for more than 4 days FFS. The throttle is definitely an issue, probably because of the 265w draw limit, but that should be a relatively simple thing to bypass with a custom bios.
> 
> Enjoy the early TITANS the best you can and know that this is the tip of the iceberg
> 
> 
> 
> You think customers would be happy with flashing their $1000 GPU and voiding their warranty to solve the issues?
Click to expand...

+1000


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> I find it very funny that everyone is crying wolf, and threatening to return their TITANS. I mean, it's pretty much a certainty that a custom bios will be leaked which will fix this issue.. not to mention that the overclocking utilities are easily contributing to these issues - and don't even get me started on the "awesomeness" of day 1 drivers.
> 
> The card hasn't been out for more than 4 days FFS. The throttle is definitely an issue, probably because of the 265w draw limit, but that should be a relatively simple thing to bypass with a custom bios.
> 
> Enjoy the early TITANS the best you can and know that this is the tip of the iceberg


Oh, please....GTX 680 reference throttling remained an issue for pretty much the entire lifetime which limited OC ability, so you should think objectively about the matter, considering its a 1000$ GPU...

I do agree though, hopefully someone finds a workaround.


----------



## Mighty Customer

Guys, you should start a new thread, something like "GeForce Titan Experience".
I don`t have the card, still on the fence. Waiting for more numbers.
But a Titan owner, deserves to start the thread.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mighty Customer*
> 
> Guys, you should start a new thread, something like "GeForce Titan Experience".
> I don`t have the card, still on the fence. Waiting for more numbers.
> But a Titan owner, deserves to start the thread.


People are discussing some of the issues that have cropped up by a Titan owner. Just because some don't own the said card doesn't make their comments or observations any less valid.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> +1000


Oh please, It did not stop HUNDREDS of people from flashing their $550 lightnings with a voltage unlock bios.

Also didn't stop HUNDREDS of people from flashing their $480 680's to higher-oc's bioses from other manufacturer cards. If you are spending this amount of money on a video card, don't even start complaining about having to do a bit extra for it.

Now, should we HAVE TO DO THIS to get the most out of our cards? Well no, of course not. I would like for Nvidia to get their heads out of their ass as much as the next guy, but that's not the issue here.


----------



## Mighty Customer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mighty Customer*
> 
> Guys, you should start a new thread, something like "GeForce Titan Experience".
> I don`t have the card, still on the fence. Waiting for more numbers.
> But a Titan owner, deserves to start the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> People are discussing some of the issues that have cropped up by a Titan owner. Just because some don't own the said card doesn't make their comments or observations any less valid.
Click to expand...

Exactly.Everyone`s curious how this cards really behave, so an owners experience thread it makes perfect sense.
It`s a $1000 card after all. In UK almost a #1000 card.








That doesn`t stop anyone to share his views, offer help if neaded, etc...

In my view, they jumped with the money first, so I find it natural to give them priority.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mighty Customer*
> 
> Exactly.Everyone`s curious how this cards really behave, so an owners experience thread it makes perfect sense.
> It`s a $1000 card after all. In UK almost a #1000 card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn`t stop anyone to share his views, offer help if neaded, etc...
> 
> In my view, they jumped with the money first, so I find it natural to give them priority.


There's already a 1000 reply owners thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club


----------



## gladiator7

People are bringing up this issue with manuel-g from Nvidia on this thread http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1872689 (#10)


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudfire777*


What review is this? Really interested to find out!

EDIT: I found it, thanks!


----------



## Mighty Customer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mighty Customer*
> 
> Exactly.Everyone`s curious how this cards really behave, so an owners experience thread it makes perfect sense.
> It`s a $1000 card after all. In UK almost a #1000 card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn`t stop anyone to share his views, offer help if neaded, etc...
> 
> In my view, they jumped with the money first, so I find it natural to give them priority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a 1000 reply owners thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club
Click to expand...

Cheers,









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> People are bringing up this issue with manuel-g from Nvidia on this thread http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1872689 (#10)


Thanks m8


----------



## WALSRU

Manuel REALLY dodged the TDP question . . .


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Manuel REALLY dodged the TDP question . . .


He hasn't responded yet, but he is still online.. Let's see if he responds, if not, then it would say a lot (implied by his non-response) about Nvidia's plans no to have significant driver improvements for Titan.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> He hasn't responded yet, but he is still online.. Let's see if he responds, if not, then it would say a lot (implied by his non-response) about Nvidia's plans no to have significant driver improvements for Titan.


Apparently, someone got a response in this thread (#278)
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1866323&mpage=10


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Oh please, It did not stop HUNDREDS of people from flashing their $550 lightnings with a voltage unlock bios.
> 
> Also didn't stop HUNDREDS of people from flashing their $480 680's to higher-oc's bioses from other manufacturer cards. If you are spending this amount of money on a video card, don't even start complaining about having to do a bit extra for it.
> 
> Now, should we HAVE TO DO THIS to get the most out of our cards? Well no, of course not. I would like for Nvidia to get their heads out of their ass as much as the next guy, but that's not the issue here.


My Classified 680's have three BIOS positions. The Titan has one. You can be much more comfortable flashing a BIOS when you can flip a switch and have a working card versus one that is dead if something goes wrong.







. I cannot believe they didn't put a second BIOS slot on the Titan, but that just means they want you stuck on the stock BIOS with this horrible throttling issue.









I mean, EVGA is coming out with a water block version of a card that can't even keep up with it's factory air cooler? I am the only one not seeing the logic here.


----------



## gladiator7

Here is the posting and response I indicated above:

"armando666

Is Nvidia working on this issue of 265 tdp power throttle? I have three Titans ordered, but I am extremely underwhelmed by the real user benchmarks for SLI so far. We are spending $1K each on a card, and are becoming a everyone's (AMD owners particularly) laughing stock for being a "sucker", after seeing this performance. Or, can you confirm new drivers that can at least allow us to beat Heaven and 3dMark scores with some decent margins over 680 sli , 7970 tri etc? Yes, I know that its more than just benchmarks, but I don't care, If I am spending $3k, I want to do it with conviction, not with regrets (you may say that no one is pushing you to do it, but I hope that you can see my point).
I already have a 690, and I have been fairly happy with it. I am having second thoughts about these Titans, and just thinking of going quad sli with the 690s. Anything you can do to communicate this disappointment to Nvidia, as our advocate on this forum, would be great. Thanks. "

"Manuel-g Nvidia
Hard to answer because the Geforce GTX Titan is not necessarily a replacement for the Geforce GTX 690. We will continue to make and sell Geforce GTX 690 GPUs for the foreseeable future. As with any new GPU architecture, you will see improved performance through future driver releases. There are several advantages to using Geforce GTX Titan but in the end, the choice between a Geforce GTX 690 and Geforce GTX Titan will depend on what type of PC user you are. "

Decipher what you may from this response.....


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> My Classified 680's have three BIOS positions. The Titan has one. You can be much more comfortable flashing a BIOS when you can flip a switch and have a working card versus one that is dead if something goes wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I cannot believe they didn't put a second BIOS slot on the Titan, but that just means they want you stuck on the stock BIOS with this horrible throttling issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, EVGA is coming out with a water block version of a card that can't even keep up with it's factory air cooler? I am the only one not seeing the logic here.


A little worried here. I'm hoping to land a Titan that can do 1100Mhz 24/7 stable as well as a nice VRAM OC. Not looking promising. I can still try to cancel my Amazon order. ..


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> If you are maxing out your fan, try running a lower fan speed, like 60% or lower.


Well, Jacob seems to be right here. The fan's power comes off of total TDP. I lowered fan down to 60% from 100% setting (which actually is limited to 85%), and that has allowed the card to go from mid 90's % power usage to low 100's. Just how much wattage are these Titan fans pulling?







There still is some throttling, but it is not as bad with the highest fan setting.

So there you have it folks, you need to go water blocks because the Titan power delivery system cannot handle the GPU and the _fan_ at the same time.







I think I've seen everything now...

Maybe I will take my Titans apart and come up with a custom fan power delivery system interdependent of the Titan's.


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> A little worried here. I'm hoping to land a Titan that can do 1100Mhz 24/7 stable as well as a nice VRAM OC. Not looking promising. I can still try to cancel my Amazon order. ..


I dont think you will be able to get any decent memory oc'ing on top of the core overclock until they fix the TDP limit. Memory oc raises TDP prety quick on my GTX 670 for sure. I was thinking of getting a Titan but I think I will wait a bit until all this stuff get solved.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Well, Jacob seems to be right here. The fan's power comes off of total TDP. I lowered fan down to 60% from 100% setting (which actually is limited to 85%), and that has allowed the card to go from mid 90's % power usage to low 100's. Just how much wattage are these Titan fans pulling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There still is some throttling, but it is not as bad with the highest fan setting.
> 
> So there you have it folks, you need to go water blocks because the Titan power delivery system cannot handle the GPU and the _fan_ at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've seen everything now...
> 
> Maybe I will take my Titans apart and come up with a custom fan power delivery system interdependent of the Titan's.


Growing pains to be expected. 99% of ordered Titans haven't been delivered yet, and people are flipping. I am sure once the masses get their hands on the cards, we will see vast improvements.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> I dont think you will be able to get any decent memory oc'ing on top of the core overclock until they fix the TDP limit. Memory oc raises TDP prety quick on my GTX 670 for sure. I was thinking of getting a Titan but I think I will wait a bit until all this stuff get solved.


Haha ya, I forgot I have my memory at 3700 MHz too. I guess my silly overclocking is tossing the Titan power delivery system on it's head.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> My Classified 680's have three BIOS positions. The Titan has one. You can be much more comfortable flashing a BIOS when you can flip a switch and have a working card versus one that is dead if something goes wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I cannot believe they didn't put a second BIOS slot on the Titan, but that just means they want you stuck on the stock BIOS with this horrible throttling issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, EVGA is coming out with a water block version of a card that can't even keep up with it's factory air cooler? I am the only one not seeing the logic here.


So you think they will unleash on the Watercooled versions?

Whats better at the moment EVGA Vanilla or EVGA SC.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> Growing pains to be expected. 99% of ordered Titans haven't been delivered yet, and people are flipping. I am sure once the masses get their hands on the cards, we will see vast improvements.


Sorry but you can't get over 1180 (unsustained) Oc, Boost and wattage limit make it impossible. You will always get throttled at some point.

I have been say all of this for a week now. And when you have to get blocks to use the last 10w left to use from the fan not existing, there is a major problem. Not only this but I doubt it will even allow people to break 1200, it will just allow a delaying of throttling.

Drivers arent going To help much either. This keplar after all, so they have had a year to tune their drivers for this.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> So you think they will unleash on the Watercooled versions?
> 
> Whats better at the moment EVGA Vanilla or EVGA SC.


Unleash? That isn't a word I'd use with Titan lol. How much power could not using the fan give you? We are talking scraping the bottom of the barrel here. With a non-reference power delivery systems or a BIOS that "fixes" the stock one, I don't see even water cooled Titan's being able to keep over 1150-1200 MHz Core at all times and not throttle. NVIDIA made a pretty huge wall.


----------



## damstr

You know the fan makes sense because in my testing with SLI last night I went with a more aggressive fan profile and noticed what was stable before in valley now crashed.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> You know the fan makes sense because in my testing with SLI last night I went with a more aggressive fan profile and noticed what was stable before in valley now crashed.


It begs the question if nvidia did this on purpose, because now that you have to turn the fan down, it means higher temps and lower Oc....less rmas.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Oh please, It did not stop HUNDREDS of people from flashing their $550 lightnings with a voltage unlock bios.
> 
> Also didn't stop HUNDREDS of people from flashing their $480 680's to higher-oc's bioses from other manufacturer cards. If you are spending this amount of money on a video card, don't even start complaining about having to do a bit extra for it.
> 
> Now, should we HAVE TO DO THIS to get the most out of our cards? Well no, of course not. I would like for Nvidia to get their heads out of their ass as much as the next guy, but that's not the issue here.


+1 for what vega said. Also the lightning bios is an official lightning bios that shipped with the cards, using it voids nothing, lightning owners also have 2 bios positions. Oh and both the classified and lightning have limits for most users at around 1.36v, not this paltry 1.21v or under actual load 1.1v lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Well, Jacob seems to be right here. The fan's power comes off of total TDP. I lowered fan down to 60% from 100% setting (which actually is limited to 85%), and that has allowed the card to go from mid 90's % power usage to low 100's. Just how much wattage are these Titan fans pulling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There still is some throttling, but it is not as bad with the highest fan setting.
> 
> So there you have it folks, you need to go water blocks because the Titan power delivery system cannot handle the GPU and the _fan_ at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've seen everything now...
> 
> Maybe I will take my Titans apart and come up with a custom fan power delivery system interdependent of the Titan's.


How much difference is the lowered fan setting making for you? What is your oc and voltage looking like at 60% fan compared to 100?

Does it let you reach 30% faster than the classifieds?

And are the titans any better with aa than the classifieds?


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Well, Jacob seems to be right here. The fan's power comes off of total TDP. I lowered fan down to 60% from 100% setting (which actually is limited to 85%), and that has allowed the card to go from mid 90's % power usage to low 100's. Just how much wattage are these Titan fans pulling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There still is some throttling, but it is not as bad with the highest fan setting.
> 
> So there you have it folks, you need to go water blocks because the Titan power delivery system cannot handle the GPU and the _fan_ at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've seen everything now...
> 
> Maybe I will take my Titans apart and come up with a custom fan power delivery system interdependent of the Titan's.


Glad you found something that helped, but I can't help but feeling that a freaking *fan setting* limiting an overclock to be completely absurd.....I don't even...so you have to let the GPU get really hot? Ugh.

If the fan is using that much power, how much headroom does that really leave....christ..


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Unleash? That isn't a word I'd use with Titan lol. How much power could not using the fan give you? We are talking scraping the bottom of the barrel here. With a non-reference power delivery systems or a BIOS that "fixes" the stock one, I don't see even water cooled Titan's being able to keep over 1150-1200 MHz Core at all times and not throttle. NVIDIA made a pretty huge wall.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> You know the fan makes sense because in my testing with SLI last night I went with a more aggressive fan profile and noticed what was stable before in valley now crashed.


So this is all new to me TDP and ramping up MHz etc. Im understanding it as......They only allow so many Watts power that the card can pull/use and if you use the fan to cool more you use more Watts and it cause you to not get as much power. Thus making the fan useless and its better to leave it off / low and draw as much watts for the chip.

Also so the whats difference with the evga cards??? which is the better one to have disregarding price and take the stupid mouse pad n shirt out of it.
Will the vanilla overclock to the same level as a SC? Or do the SC overclock more? is the SC a better chip/board? is the SC just a cooler name?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> So this is all new to me TDP and ramping up MHz etc. Im understanding it as......They only allow so many Watts power that the card can pull/use and if you use the fan to cool more you use more Watts and it cause you to not get as much power. Thus making the fan useless and its better to leave it off / low and draw as much watts for the chip.
> 
> Also so the whats difference with the evga cards??? which is the better one to have disregarding price and take the stupid mouse pad n shirt out of it.
> Will the vanilla overclock to the same level as a SC? Or do the SC overclock more? is the SC a better chip/board? is the SC just a cooler name?


They're all the same card. All will throttle at the 265w limit. The SC just has higher clocks. Just buy a vanilla


----------



## hatlesschimp

it has higher clocks? shouldnt we all be buying them if we want the best titan? or is that just a standard install difference and they all end up at the same overclock values regardless?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> it has higher clocks? shouldnt we all be buying them if we want the best titan? or is that just a standard install difference and they all end up at the same overclock values regardless?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


What he's saying is the SC is a waste of money; you can easily get the same clocks out of any Titan, pretty much.

This has always been the case with EVGA cards. They take the reference design and up the clocks by trivial amounts, and charge 10-15$ for something that you can *easily* do yourself....

I've never liked EVGA's tendency to bring out 27 SKUs based on the reference PCB. At least other companies like MSI make their overclocked versions (eg. MSI lightning) something special, instead of just factory overclocking it with little to no changes at all to the design.....Long story short, the SC version is 100% identical, hardware wise, to the standard edition. EVGA charges you 15 bucks for something you can do yourself. Why waste $ if you don't have to?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> What he's saying is the SC is a waste of money; you can easily get the same clocks out of any Titan, pretty much.
> 
> This has always been the case with EVGA cards. They take the reference design and up the clocks by trivial amounts, and charge 10-15$ for something that you can *easily* do yourself....
> 
> I've never liked EVGA's tendency to bring out 27 SKUs based on the reference PCB. At least other companies like MSI make their overclocked versions (eg. MSI lightning) something special, instead of just factory overclocking it....


This


----------



## damstr

I'm going to do some testing tonight. I want the card to run hot with a low fan speed and see if that allows for higher overclocks.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> I'm going to do some testing tonight. I want the card to run hot with a low fan speed and see if that allows for higher overclocks.


This is what needs to be done. Use 20-30% fan and see how long it takes to be *wattage* throttled. Set temp limit @ macx and if it throttles before hitting 90+* then its the wattage limit again.


----------



## CallsignVega

2560x1440 benches are done (both 314.09):










Going to work on Surround benches after work.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> .Long story short, the SC version is 100% identical, hardware wise, to the standard edition. EVGA charges you 15 bucks for something you can do yourself. Why waste $ if you don't have to?


most people ordered the SC cards because there were no vanilla cards in stock.. some people ordered Signature cards because thats the easy way to buy 2 at once, one OC + one Sig....

paying 2% more to get the card(s) sooner rather than later is not outrageous. also, moar epeen.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> most people ordered the SC cards because there were no vanilla cards in stock.. some people ordered Signature cards because thats the easy way to buy 2 at once, one OC + one Sig....
> 
> paying 2% more to get the card(s) sooner rather than later is not outrageous. also, moar epeen.


Very true! sometimes you have to take what you can get.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Well, Jacob seems to be right here. The fan's power comes off of total TDP. I lowered fan down to 60% from 100% setting (which actually is limited to 85%), and that has allowed the card to go from mid 90's % power usage to low 100's. Just how much wattage are these Titan fans pulling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There still is some throttling, but it is not as bad with the highest fan setting.
> 
> So there you have it folks, you need to go water blocks because the Titan power delivery system cannot handle the GPU and the _fan_ at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've seen everything now...
> 
> Maybe I will take my Titans apart and come up with a custom fan power delivery system interdependent of the Titan's.


Can your Mobo's software control the cards fan? [That's what i am going to try]


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 2560x1440 benches are done (both 314.09):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to work on Surround benches after work.


Not bad. This makes me wanna get Titan SLIs just to see ubersampling in action









Definitely not even remotely playable on any setup i've tried so far


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 2560x1440 benches are done (both 314.09):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to work on Surround benches after work.


Vega what were your AA settings for BF3?


----------



## Reqkz

Wow, this card wasn't really expecting it to be. Still, it destroys the 680. Hopefully there will be a price drop in the near future?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> most people ordered the SC cards because there were no vanilla cards in stock.. some people ordered Signature cards because thats the easy way to buy 2 at once, one OC + one Sig....
> 
> paying 2% more to get the card(s) sooner rather than later is not outrageous. also, moar epeen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very true! sometimes you have to *take what you can get*.
Click to expand...

like 265watts tops /trollin

i think it was all orchestrated to make moar money. "sorry no regular cards, but here are some "better" cards, BUT you can only buy one.... of each" whoever came up with that will be getting a nice bonus


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reqkz*
> 
> Wow, this card wasn't really expecting it to be. Still, it destroys the 680. Hopefully there will be a price drop in the near future?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Not bad. This makes me wanna get Titan SLIs just to see ubersampling in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not even remotely playable on any setup i've tried so far


Ubersampling is cool, but usually the visual quality increase is not worth the huge performance hit. I used it on my Witcher 2 test just to make sure I wasn't going to hit a CPU limit as the FPS numbers like over double with Uber off.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> Vega what were your AA settings for BF3?


2x MSAA, High FXAA.

On another note, out of those games tested I've found Witcher 2 and Valley 1.0 to stress the Titan's power delivery system the most. Those games would easily throttle the ~1137 MHz core down into the ~1070 range.

NVIDIA is definitely not the over-clocker's company anymore. Hopefully AMD can keep the tradition alive with their next card.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reqkz*
> 
> Wow, this card wasn't really expecting it to be. Still, it destroys the 680. Hopefully there will be a price drop in the near future?


Not a chance of a price drop


----------



## num1son

Woohoo got my SC Sig edition this morning! Very well put together package by EVGA. Though I wish it would have allowed you to select a size for the shirt as I am a medium and the shirt is XL.









Now off to drain my loop and uninstall 4 x 580's and get this beast installed!


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*


----------



## WALSRU

LMAO you guys are killing me


----------



## Avonosac

The card is great, but the bios is death. Drivers need to be worked on, the waterblock will help a lot with this, but I'm really disappointed.


----------



## hatlesschimp

*My high-end Titan cooling is almost finished!!!*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*


LOL!


----------



## jomama22

For being sli, I would of hoped for a wider spread than 33%. Was hoping to see 50% at least.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> For being sli, I would of hoped for a wider spread than 33%. Was hoping to see 50% at least.


Yep..you have hit it on the head..this is excatly what's upsetting me


----------



## KnightVII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> What he's saying is the SC is a waste of money; you can easily get the same clocks out of any Titan, pretty much.
> 
> This has always been the case with EVGA cards. They take the reference design and up the clocks by trivial amounts, and charge 10-15$ for something that you can *easily* do yourself....
> 
> I've never liked EVGA's tendency to bring out 27 SKUs based on the reference PCB. At least other companies like MSI make their overclocked versions (eg. MSI lightning) something special, instead of just factory overclocking it with little to no changes at all to the design.....Long story short, the SC version is 100% identical, hardware wise, to the standard edition. EVGA charges you 15 bucks for something you can do yourself. Why waste $ if you don't have to?


So it' s true that the standard Titan can be the same as Evga Titan SC if overclocking from Bios.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> *My high-end Titan cooling is almost finished!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you might need a bigger rad








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 2560x1440 benches are done (both 314.09):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to work on Surround benches after work.


Worth the 2k?


----------



## FenixPD

Am I the only one that noticed crysis 3 has horrible coding. Even with titans in sli it can dip in the low 30 FPS range with no action going on in game...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> you might need a bigger rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth the 2k?


Well in all fairness my 2x Classifieds with EVBOT were like $1500 so I guess.









But once the Classifieds are sold the Titans will have cost an extra grand.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Well in all fairness my 2x Classifieds with EVBOT were like $1500 so I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But once the Classifieds are sold the Titans will have cost an extra grand.


Haven't seen your posts in a while welcome back on the forums ( I realize Im about a month late ). Anyways you need to start a build log/ vega (buys lots of stuff and come and drool thread)


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Haven't seen your posts in a while welcome back on the forums ( I realize Im about a month late ). Anyways you need to start a build log/ vega (buys lots of stuff and come and drool thread)


Good to see Vega back! Gotta give him major Kudos cause I thought he was thru when he had the baby last year and had to sell his epic 5x1 setup, but he told me hes been able to make ends meet by taking a second job selling cars so he could keep us up to speed with his epic Rigs. Thanks for your epic rigs Vega and thanks for getting me an awesome discount on that brand new Dodge Charger!!!!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> For being sli, I would of hoped for a wider spread than 33%. Was hoping to see 50% at least.


Those are very highly overclocked 680s though.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Well in all fairness my 2x Classifieds with EVBOT were like $1500 so I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But once the Classifieds are sold the Titans will have cost an extra grand.


Yeah but the Classified with Evbot, don't you think it was pure gimmick? We only heard of those before they were released. After their releases, never heard *nothing good* about that.

Callsignvega, don't forget to fill the form, I want you in the chart as soon as possible. Great score bud with the Titans,







(I hate you)


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> Am I the only one that noticed crysis 3 has horrible coding. Even with titans in sli it can dip in the low 30 FPS range with no action going on in game...


Just the way they want it!!! We all know you can have something look good and run efficient code and something can look not bad just average and run horrible. They were claiming/bragging it was going to dominate GPU's before it came out. CRYTEK - "Lets make a game and say its the most taxing ever and just to make sure it is we well run a little never ending code loop that benefits no one. This Crysis 3 will be a shoe-in to fry some cards."


----------



## damstr

The only benchmark I will do good on is the one that doesn't involve CPU performance as part of its score so really only the heaven benchmarks. Haha

Tonight I will have lot more time to run benchmarks. Last night I couldn't get SLI to work because the 2nd PCI slot didn't work on my mobo for some random reason. Then I was fighting the throttling issue. Pretty sure the more aggressive fan profil you have the less power it leaves for the gpu. Going to set my target temp for 94c and have my fan max out around 70% at that temp.

Almost certain that the higher fan speed is the result of crashes.


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> What he's saying is the SC is a waste of money; you can easily get the same clocks out of any Titan, pretty much.
> 
> This has always been the case with EVGA cards. They take the reference design and up the clocks by trivial amounts, and charge 10-15$ for something that you can *easily* do yourself....
> 
> I've never liked EVGA's tendency to bring out 27 SKUs based on the reference PCB. At least other companies like MSI make their overclocked versions (eg. MSI lightning) something special, instead of just factory overclocking it with little to no changes at all to the design.....Long story short, the SC version is 100% identical, hardware wise, to the standard edition. EVGA charges you 15 bucks for something you can do yourself. Why waste $ if you don't have to?


Sometimes they include cool extra stuff too, like the backing plates, etc on the higher end models.

Sometimes, its a dumb t shirt and a poster, lol.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlindDeafMute*
> 
> Sometimes they include cool extra stuff too, like the backing plates, etc on the higher end models.
> 
> Sometimes, its a dumb t shirt and a poster, lol.


The mousepad is pretty cool.


----------



## Dorkstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> #1 for my deciding on the Titan over the 690 is the 2 versus 6 GB of ram!


Man, I honestly didn't look deep into the Titan when I posted that. I was juggling attempting to look like I was working while trying to read the reviews at the same time. I'm still slightly disappointed in the single card performance versus the 690, but there are some huge gains to be had with this thing.


----------



## DADDYDC650

My Titan has shipped! According to Amazon, my package is scheduled to arrive on December 31st of 2010!!! No joke. ... I'll post a pic in an hour or 2.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkstar*
> 
> I'm still slightly disappointed in the single card performance versus the 690


Honestly... why?

The earliest reports of this GK110 put it at around 85% of a TITAN. That's exactly where it landed.

It was only one, maybe two, un-reputable sites that somewhere threw in the "FASTER than 690 omgomgomg" moniker and people ran with it.

Only thing I don't like about it is the fact that Nvidia marketed the gpu as unlocked, when it simply traded one constraint for another. Simple bait and switch, and it sucks.


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Honestly... why?
> 
> The earliest reports of this GK110 put it at around 85% of a TITAN. That's exactly where it landed.
> 
> It was only one, maybe two, un-reputable sites that somewhere threw in the "FASTER than 690 omgomgomg" moniker and people ran with it.
> 
> Only thing I don't like about it is the fact that Nvidia marketed the gpu as unlocked, when it simply traded one constraint for another. Simple bait and switch, and it sucks.


Yeah, that TDP issue sucks bad. I always run my fans fairly high, to keep things cool. BOOOO NVIDIA

Guess I'm going to get some classified 680's then, and crank it up a bit


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Worth the 2k?


Have a look at results when playing at 5760x1080, the Titans just pull so clear of even a 2 x GTX 690. IMHO if you have the money it's worth it specially at higher gaming resolutions.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Have a look at results when playing at 5760x1080, the Titans just pull so clear of even a 2 x GTX 690. IMHO if you have the money it's worth it specially at higher gaming resolutions.


Where are you seeing this comparison?


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Have a look at results when playing at 5760x1080, the Titans just pull so clear of even a 2 x GTX 690. IMHO if you have the money it's worth it specially at higher gaming resolutions.


The reason 2x 690s fall short is just the horrid scaling after 3 gpus. 2 titans vs 3 7970s is the nor interesting comparison


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> The reason 2x 690s fall short is just the horrid scaling after 3 gpus. 2 titans vs 3 7970s is the nor interesting comparison


People keep talking about this 2 690 vs 2 Titan comparison on 5760 x 1080 ....but I have not yet seen one. Could someone please point me in the right direction with a link to this legit benchmark (not pre release rumor)


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Honestly... why?
> 
> Only thing I don't like about it is the fact that Nvidia marketed the gpu as unlocked, when it simply traded one constraint for another. Simple bait and switch, and it sucks.


Well said. That's exactly what they did.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> People keep talking about this 2 690 vs 2 Titan comparison on 5760 x 1080 ....but I have not yet seen one. Could someone please point me in the right direction with a link to this legit benchmark (not pre release rumor)


TPU Performance Summary

Enjoy!


----------



## yoi

i got a question for those who got the Titan

is it better than the 690 7990 . 7970 680 , for aplications like Adobe CS 5 + (Ae)and Autodesk and Solidworks ? . for Rendering like Keyshot ? or if there is a review that could answer this question , link it please ;_;

and for people who would suggest me a Firepro or a Quadro . i dont want 2 PCs , i just want one that could do the best they can , Gaming and professional uses (the professional not being the priority here because its for my home just in case i decide ill work from home)

i know the titan already rules in gaming and in surround , but i only use 2 monitors but only one is my main focus , the other one is for live rendering and toolbars and shortcuts


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> The reason 2x 690s fall short is just the horrid scaling after 3 gpus. 2 titans vs 3 7970s is the nor interesting comparison


Agreed that it does scale horribly which makes the Titan the best choice for me. The 690 has been out for a long time now and it still doesn't have optimum drivers but the titan already beats it in that setup with green drivers.

As for the setup you want to see, well tougher to have 3 cards versus just having to deal with 2 IMO (from a setup perspective).


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Agreed that it does scale horribly which makes the Titan the best choice for me. The 690 has been out for a long time now and it still doesn't have optimum drivers but the titan already beats it in that setup with green drivers.


If it is a choice between 1 titan or 1 690, I'll take the titan all day long, especially for sff builds.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yeah but the Classified with Evbot, don't you think it was pure gimmick? We only heard of those before they were released. After their releases, never heard *nothing good* about that.
> 
> Callsignvega, don't forget to fill the form, I want you in the chart as soon as possible. Great score bud with the Titans,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I hate you)


Eh? It was the only way to control the voltages. Only the Classifieds and the pre-nerf Lightnings are the only 680's that can do 1400+ MHz core.

Ya, the form doesn't load on my work computer. Will have to do an update later.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Just the way they want it!!! We all know you can have something look good and run efficient code and something can look not bad just average and run horrible. They were claiming/bragging it was going to dominate GPU's before it came out. CRYTEK - "Lets make a game and say its the most taxing ever and just to make sure it is we well run a little never ending code loop that benefits no one. This Crysis 3 will be a shoe-in to fry some cards."


like they actually run HyperPI in the background of the engine lol (on purpose so people think "OMZ the physics simulation must be sooo good cause my CPU is hurting!"


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> i got a question for those who got the Titan
> 
> is it better than the 690 7990 . 7970 680 , for aplications like Adobe CS 5 + (Ae)and Autodesk and Solidworks ? . for Rendering like Keyshot ? or if there is a review that could answer this question , link it please ;_;
> 
> and for people who would suggest me a Firepro or a Quadro . i dont want 2 PCs , i just want one that could do the best they can , Gaming and professional uses (the professional not being the priority here because its for my home just in case i decide ill work from home)
> 
> i know the titan already rules in gaming and in surround , but i only use 2 monitors but only one is my main focus , the other one is for live rendering and toolbars and shortcuts


if a Firepro/Quadro was ever a possibility for you, then a 1k Titan is certainly for you. You get a very good gaming card, while also getting a very good GPU computing card performance. Otherwise you'll be stuck purchasing 2,000-8,000 GPU's which is


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> People keep talking about this 2 690 vs 2 Titan comparison on 5760 x 1080 ....but I have not yet seen one. Could someone please point me in the right direction with a link to this legit benchmark (not pre release rumor)
> 
> 
> 
> TPU Performance Summary
> 
> Enjoy!
Click to expand...

7970 looks like a strong competitor. I am still leaning towards a 8970 being mighty close to a Titan.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rcfc89

I may get bashed for this but I honestly don't care. Titan is a perfect example of why when I try to justify whether or not to purchase a gpu I always look at what I know it will do rather then what I hope it will do. In stock form Titan's performance does not meet its price tag. I prefer a cool stable card running at stock clocks over a irratic unstable card working as a furnace in my rig. Many of you disagree and this is Overclock.net so its expected. I always buy a card for its stock stable performance and Titan did not meet my expectations for a thousand dollar gpu plain and simple. Many of you bought Titan for what you hoped it would do. Well look at you now. I'm a big fan of Nvidia and I'm ashamed to say this. You have all been Trolled by Titan.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I may get bashed for this but I honestly don't care. Titan is a perfect example of why when I try to justify whether or not to purchase a gpu I always look at what I know it will do rather then what I hope it will do. In stock form Titan's performance does not meet its price tag. I prefer a cool stable card running at stock clocks over a irratic unstable card working as a furnace in my rig. Many of you disagree and this is Overclock.net so its expected. I always buy a card for its stock stable performance and Titan did not meet my expectations for a thousand dollar gpu plain and simple. Many of you bought Titan for what you hoped it would do. Well look at you now. I'm a big fan of Nvidia and I'm ashamed to say this. You have all been Trolled by Titan.


I think your missing the point why some people bought this. Most of us (I say that with a grain of salt) will go for 2x Titan's 2x titans beats Quad 690 end of story. Still room to add another, watercooling > furance

Just because it didn't meet your expectations does not mean it did not meet ours.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I may get bashed for this but I honestly don't care. Titan is a perfect example of why when I try to justify whether or not to purchase a gpu I always look at what I know it will do rather then what I hope it will do. In stock form Titan's performance does not meet its price tag. I prefer a cool stable card running at stock clocks over a irratic unstable card working as a furnace in my rig. Many of you disagree and this is Overclock.net so its expected. I always buy a card for its stock stable performance and Titan did not meet my expectations for a thousand dollar gpu plain and simple. Many of you bought Titan for what you hoped it would do. Well look at you now. I'm a big fan of Nvidia and I'm ashamed to say this. You have all been Trolled by Titan.


A. it's not a furnace, actually quieter than a 690 (which is a technical feat of it's own)
B. it's competitors cost 2,000-7,000 dollars.......so you're complaining about 1k?


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> A. it's not a furnace, actually quieter than a 690 (which is a technical feat of it's own)
> B. it's competitors cost 2,000-7,000 dollars.......so you're complaining about 1k?


^^^ exactly why I said he was missing the point to why some of us might have bought the card. ("our troll card")


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I may get bashed for this but I honestly don't care. Titan is a perfect example of why when I try to justify whether or not to purchase a gpu I always look at what I know it will do rather then what I hope it will do. In stock form Titan's performance does not meet its price tag. I prefer a cool stable card running at stock clocks over a irratic unstable card working as a furnace in my rig. Many of you disagree and this is Overclock.net so its expected. I always buy a card for its stock stable performance and Titan did not meet my expectations for a thousand dollar gpu plain and simple. Many of you bought Titan for what you hoped it would do. Well look at you now. I'm a big fan of Nvidia and I'm ashamed to say this. *You have all been Trolled by Titan*.


You know *rcfc89*, there is always a way to say what you have to say and you fail at this task. (always). You start good then bam...









Wait a little bit for driver optimization and all. The Titan is a good card. (Expensive, too much but good card.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> I think your missing the point why some people bought this. Most of us (I say that with a grain of salt) will go for *2x Titan's* 2x titans beats Quad 690 end of story. Still room to add another, watercooling > furance


3xTitan is the perfect number.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I may get bashed for this but I honestly don't care. Titan is a perfect example of why when I try to justify whether or not to purchase a gpu I always look at what I know it will do rather then what I hope it will do. In stock form Titan's performance does not meet its price tag. I prefer a cool stable card running at stock clocks over a irratic unstable card working as a furnace in my rig. Many of you disagree and this is Overclock.net so its expected. I always buy a card for its stock stable performance and Titan did not meet my expectations for a thousand dollar gpu plain and simple. Many of you bought Titan for what you hoped it would do. Well look at you now. I'm a big fan of Nvidia and I'm ashamed to say this. You have all been Trolled by Titan.


A furnace? Titan is one of the coolest operating and quietest cards I've ever seen. Even with hitting the limiter it is still 30+% faster than 680's/7970's. Sounds like your made up justification, not ours.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> A. it's not a furnace, actually quieter than a 690 (which is a technical feat of it's own)
> B. it's competitors cost 2,000-7,000 dollars.......so you're complaining about 1k?


I wasn't talking about Titan being a furnace or a watercooled gpu. I was speaking of most gpu's that are cranked to the max on air when overclocked. Noise, heat, crash. Just an ongoing cycle. I was told 2 weeks ago that this card wouldn't overclock well. I just kept my word to keep quiet. Sorry for anyone who purchased Titan hoping it would overclock and push it past a 690. Nvidia isn't dumb people. Bring on all the hate. I still have 2 grand in my pocket. Glad I didn't spend it.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You know *rcfc89*, there is always a way to say what you have to say and you fail at this task. (always). You start good then bam...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a little bit for driver optimization and all. The Titan is a good card. (Expensive, too much but good card.)
> 3xTitan is the perfect number.


Well brother I always enjoy your constructive criticism of me. It always puts a smile on my face. I respect your opinion as well as Vega's. I'm just telling it how I see it. Could care less if anyone thinks I'm wrong.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I may get bashed for this but I honestly don't care. Titan is a perfect example of why when I try to justify whether or not to purchase a gpu I always look at what I know it will do rather then what I hope it will do. In stock form Titan's performance does not meet its price tag. I prefer a cool stable card running at stock clocks over a irratic unstable card working as a furnace in my rig. Many of you disagree and this is Overclock.net so its expected. I always buy a card for its stock stable performance and Titan did not meet my expectations for a thousand dollar gpu plain and simple. Many of you bought Titan for what you hoped it would do. Well look at you now. I'm a big fan of Nvidia and I'm ashamed to say this. You have all been Trolled by Titan.


How's that non-existent compute on the 690?

That's right, non-existent compared to Titan.









How's your 690 Upgrade path?

2 Titans > 2 690's.

If you're not impressed with Titan, stick with NVIDIA's other $1000 card, which needs 2 GPU's to deliver that performance.

I wonder how many people will buy a 690 over a Titan TODAY. We know 1 member who jumped the gun and bought a 690 recently, and is trying to trade it for a Titan.


----------



## venom55520

i'm just a little disappointed by the SLi numbers. the upgrade from CF 7970's to SLi'd Titans is not worth the extra $1300 or so i'd have to spend.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I wasn't talking about Titan being a furnace or a watercooled gpu. I was speaking of most gpu's that are cranked to the max on air when overclocked. Noise, heat, crash. Just an ongoing cycle. I was told 2 weeks ago that this card wouldn't overclock well. I just kept my word to keep quiet. Sorry for anyone who purchased Titan hoping it would overclock and push it past a 690. Nvidia isn't dumb people. Bring on all the hate. I still have 2 grand in my pocket. Glad I didn't spend it.


Enjoy your two grand!

Can't take it with you when you're dead, but I'm sure its making that pocket feel full!


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> How's that non-existent compute on the 690?
> 
> That's right, non-existent compared to Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's your 690 Upgrade path?
> 
> 2 Titans > 2 690's.
> 
> If you're not impressed with Titan, stick with NVIDIA's other $1000 card, which needs 2 GPU's to deliver that performance.
> 
> I wonder how many people will buy a 690 over a Titan TODAY. We know 1 member who jumped the gun and bought a 690 recently, and is trying to trade it for a Titan.


Lol I'll start with number one on your list.

1. I use my rig for gaming only. I have other computers for browsing etc. Could care less about computing.
2. My upgrade path will occur every year. It might be a 790 a pair of 780's or maybe even trifire 8970's.
3. I run on a single 1440p monitor and have no plans to do eyefinity. I don't need the power of two 690's.
4. Anyone who want's an average of 15-35 more fps per game that's who will choose the 690.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Lol I'll start with number one on your list.
> 
> 1. I use my rig for gaming only. I have other computers for browsing etc. Could care less about computing.
> 2. My upgrade path will occur every year. It might be a 790 a pair of 780's or maybe even trifire 8970's.
> 3. I run on a single 1440p monitor and have no plans to do eyefinity. I don't need the power of two 690's.
> 4. Anyone who want's an average of 15-35 more fps per game that's who will choose the 690.


1. This is why you don't see the value in Titan, the next cheapest compute card is $3K, Titan is based on K20x which sells for ~$4500.

Other computers for browsing?







Do you even know the compute advantages of Titan?

2 & 3. Why were you looking at 2 Titans then? If you only need a 690, why were you looking to upgrade 2 months after your initial purchase?

So much for your yearly claim.









4. 35 more FPS on the 690? Please show me where this is being done.

Titan ended up exactly where it should be on the gaming side. On the compute side, it is unmatched.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Enjoy your two grand!
> 
> Can't take it with you when you're dead, but I'm sure its making that pocket feel full!


One of the reasons I spoiled myself with a Titan. I had the money and I wanted the best single GPU ever created! I also didn't feel like sticking with a 680 or a 7970 and I most certainly did not want to wait for the 780/8970.

I'm thinking about buying a 2560x1440 monitor by the end of this year or early next so hopefully the Titan will be under $800 by then so I can add another to my rig.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Lol I'll start with number one on your list.
> 
> 1. I use my rig for gaming only. I have other computers for browsing etc. Could care less about computing.
> 2. My upgrade path will occur every year. It might be a 790 a pair of 780's or maybe even trifire 8970's.
> 3. I run on a single 1440p monitor and have no plans to do eyefinity. I don't need the power of two 690's.
> 4. Anyone who want's an average of 15-35 more fps per game that's who will choose the 690.


So the TITAN isn't a good card..

FOR YOU.

But you put down the people who believe its a good card for them?

...

solid.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> So the TITAN isn't a good card..
> 
> FOR YOU.
> 
> But you put down the people who believe its a good card for them?
> 
> ...
> 
> solid.


"You have all been Trolled by Titan" was his un-informed claim.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> How's that non-existent compute on the 690?
> 
> That's right, non-existent compared to Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's your 690 Upgrade path?
> 
> 2 Titans > 2 690's.
> 
> If you're not impressed with Titan, stick with NVIDIA's other $1000 card, which needs 2 GPU's to deliver that performance.
> 
> I wonder how many people will buy a 690 over a Titan TODAY. We know 1 member who jumped the gun and bought a 690 recently, and is trying to trade it for a Titan.


because he needs a second GTX690 at 2560X1440 for all the demanding games coming out









Oh wait... there are none lol. Besides, when demanding games do start coming out there will be new GPUs with a much better price tag/ performance ratio then the Titan.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> because he needs a second GTX690 at 2560X1440 for all the demanding games coming out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait... there are none lol. Besides, when demanding games do start coming out there will be new GPUs with a much better price tag/ performance ratio then the Titan.


He's the one that was eager to upgrade to 2 Titans, and even had $2000 saved for them. I know this, because he mentions it VERY often here.

If he was willing to go for 2 Titans, is it far fetched to think that he would spend $1000 for a 2nd 690?

2 Titans > 2 690's

From an upgrade path perspective Titan > 690.









Heck, you can even add a 3rd even 4th Titan...


----------



## yesitsmario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> 1. This is why you don't see the value in Titan, the next cheapest compute card is $3K, Titan is based on K20x which sells for ~$4500.
> 
> Other computers for browsing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even know the compute advantages of Titan?
> 
> 2 & 3. Why were you looking at 2 Titans then? If you only need a 690, why were you looking to upgrade 2 months after your initial purchase?
> 
> So much for your yearly claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. 35 more FPS on the 690? Please show me where this is being done.
> 
> Titan ended up exactly where it should be on the gaming side. On the compute side, it is unmatched.


A Titan is only 34% faster than a ~$400 7970 GE?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Oh wait... there are none lol. Besides, when demanding games do start coming out there will be new GPUs with a much better price tag/ performance ratio then the Titan.


Wow, so now you're back beating the dead price/performance horse again?

Why don't you find something constructive to do for the OCN community instead of trolling a thread saying the same thing over and over and over again?


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Wow, so now you're back beating the dead price/performance horse again?
> 
> Why don't you find something constructive to do for the OCN community instead of trolling a thread saying the same thing over and over and over again?


Seriously, this is like the 10th time he has brought the perf / price ratio back up in this thread. He apparently thinks it is a much stronger argument then it is.


----------



## jomama22

Unless we are hashing, using any sort of opencl or double precision then yes, titan is compute friendly.

Though there are reports of some driver buginess on the compute side for the time being.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yesitsmario*
> 
> A Titan is only 34% faster than a ~$400 7970 GE?


overclocked 7970 vs stock titan? sure.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Seriously, this is like the 10th time he has brought the perf / price ratio back up in this thread. He apparently thinks it is a much stronger argument then it is.


Can we just let bigons be bigons? If you think price/performance is bad, then so be it. No need to convince those who want Titan because guess what, it doesn't matter. Same goes the other way though, if you think it is worth it than don't try to justify it to those that don't think so, you are only making it look like you are trying to convince yourself all the while feeding the beast that doesn't agree.

Titan is $1000, we know a lot of the data now and its up to you, the.consumer, to vote with your wallet. Take it or leave it.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> overclocked 7970 vs stock titan? sure.


Um no. That's a stock ghz vs a stock titan. Look at Vegas sli comparison (680/Titan). Titan sli was avg 33% over Max Oc vs Max oc.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yesitsmario*
> 
> A Titan is only 34% faster than a ~$400 7970 GE?


A 7970 is only 20% faster than a $229 7870? DAMN.

Might as well get 2 7870's and forget about the 7970, since you know, that's the better Price / Performance.











You can then run 4 7870's to come close to or beat a Titan for about the same price.

Forget Titan, 4 7870's are clearly the way to go. Why hasn't anyone thought of this before?

If you want to take it a step further, what 2 cards beat a 7870, how much are they, and can 8 of them beat a Titan?









We get it, Titan isn't the best Price / Performance card, that's only been said hundreds of times in this thread.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Seriously, this is like the 10th time he has brought the perf / price ratio back up in this thread. He apparently thinks it is a much stronger argument then it is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Wow, so now you're back beating the dead price/performance horse again?
> 
> Why don't you find something constructive to do for the OCN community instead of trolling a thread saying the same thing over and over and over again?


Was i not correct in assuming future GPUs would have a better price/ performance ratio to the Titan?









Besides rcfc89 mentioned the price/ performance ratio was one of his deciding factors in choosing not to purchase a Titan, and i was simply replying to a comment 2010rig passed to him regarding the Titans value

_The titan has awful price/ performance, there is no argument to be had with that... or "dead horses to beat"_



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> A 7970 is only 20% faster than a $229 7870? DAMN.
> 
> Might as well get 2 7870's and forget about the 7970, since you know, that's the better Price / Performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can then run 4 7870's to come close to or beat a Titan for about the same price.
> 
> Forget Titan, 4 7870's are clearly the way to go. Why hasn't anyone thought of this before?
> 
> If you want to take it a step further, what 2 cards beat a 7870, how much are they, and can 8 of them beat a Titan?


love how quickly you go into defensive drone mode, that guy was clearly just asking a question... not looking to prove anything. Funny how you combat his comment with a single benchmark when he looked at an average of 8 games to get the 34%.....



Anyways, I've had my fun in this thread... i just found 2010rigs comment about a 690 not being enough for 1440p too silly to ignore.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Was i not correct in assuming future GPUs would have a better price/ performance ratio to the Titan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides rcfc89 mentioned the price/ performance ratio was one of his deciding factors in choosing not to purchase a Titan, and i was simply replying to a comment 2010rig passed to him regarding the Titans value
> 
> _The titan has awful price/ performance, there is no argument to be had with that... or "dead horses to beat"_


You brought it up againnnnnn. Nobody ever disagreed titan has poor performance / price ratio. Nobody in this thread is that oblivious.

You keep bringing it up like people are arguing the point, we're not, we are simply dismissing it.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> If all you can think of now is the high price: Congratulations, you have realized that the Titan is not for you, and you shouldn't buy one. There are plenty of other choices that will deliver a great gaming performance at more sensible price points. The Titan is for those that really could care less if they spend $500, $1000, or $2000 on a graphics card.


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan/35.html

It was the first review posted and if people only understood this simple concept the thread would be 80% shorter.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan/35.html
> 
> It was the first review posted and if people only understood this simple concept the thread would be 80% shorter.


Yea, but isn't it fun to be posting so much in the longest thread on OCN?


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> You brought it up againnnnnn. Nobody ever disagreed titan has poor performance / price ratio. Nobody in this thread is that oblivious.
> 
> You keep bringing it up like people are arguing the point, we're not, we are simply dismissing it.


So don't read it lol...

christ, no one is holding a gun to your head....










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Yea, but isn't it fun to be posting so much in the longest thread on OCN?


It isn't


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan/35.html
> 
> It was the first review posted and if people only understood this simple concept the thread would be 80% shorter.


This is sooooo WRONG!

clearly about 78% shorter.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Was i not correct in assuming future GPUs would have a better price/ performance ratio to the Titan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides rcfc89 mentioned the price/ performance ratio was one of his deciding factors in choosing not to purchase a Titan, and i was simply replying to a comment 2010rig passed to him regarding the Titans value
> 
> _The titan has awful price/ performance, there is no argument to be had with that... or "dead horses to beat"_
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> love how quickly you go into defensive drone mode, that guy was clearly just asking a question... not looking to prove anything. Funny how you combat his comment with a single benchmark when he looked at an average of 8 games to get the 34%.....
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I've had my fun in this thread... i just found 2010rigs comment about a 690 not being enough for 1440p too silly to ignore.


I never claimed what you are saying here, nor did I bring up Price / Performance.

ALL I said was this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> How's that non-existent compute on the 690?
> 
> That's right, non-existent compared to Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's your 690 Upgrade path?
> 
> 2 Titans > 2 690's.
> 
> If you're not impressed with Titan, stick with NVIDIA's other $1000 card, which needs 2 GPU's to deliver that performance.
> 
> I wonder how many people will buy a 690 over a Titan TODAY. We know 1 member who jumped the gun and bought a 690 recently, and is trying to trade it for a Titan.


I only said this because HE was looking at 2 Titans to replace his single 690, and claimed he had $2000 saved up for it.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> A 7970 is only 20% faster than a $229 7870? DAMN.
> 
> Might as well get 2 7870's and forget about the 7970, since you know, that's the better Price / Performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can then run 4 7870's to come close to or beat a Titan for about the same price.
> 
> Forget Titan, 4 7870's are clearly the way to go. Why hasn't anyone thought of this before?
> 
> If you want to take it a step further, what 2 cards beat a 7870, how much are they, and can 8 of them beat a Titan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We get it, Titan isn't the best Price / Performance card, that's only been said hundreds of times in this thread.


The problem with your example is we are talking about *a $600 difference vs $170*. You can't use percentages in terms of money as value because it just doesn't make sense.

That's like saying to get a cavalier over a geo metro and then using it to explain getting a lambo over a BMW m5. It just doesn't make sense.

If anything, you are just proving all the naysayers point and exasperating the performance per $.


----------



## Mhill2029

Well it's pretty clear to me the Titan is a great card, but is it really an enthusiast card with such a brick wall in place? Also, the one Bios is frankly absurd on such a top tier product. So you can risk a Bios flash and potentially brick your $1000 GPU and invalidate your warranty, and even if you are successful what is the lifespan of GK110 on higher volts? Nvidia had to restrict Kepler because it wasn't likely to last long with modifications from AIBS.

Seems it was purposely restricted to make the GTX780 (Kepler Refresh) look decent.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Well it's pretty clear to me the Titan is a great card, but is it really an enthusiast card with such a brick wall in place? Also, the one Bios is frankly absurd on such a top tier product. So you can risk a Bios flash and potentially brick your $1000 GPU and invalidate your warranty, and even if you are successful what is the lifespan of GK110 on higher volts? Nvidia had to restrict Kepler because it wasn't likely to last long with modifications from AIBS.
> 
> Seems it was purposely restricted to make the GTX780 (Kepler Refresh) look decent.


If the flash goes wrong just plug some other card to the rig and fix the card with the bricked bios?


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> If the flash goes wrong just plug some other card to the rig and fix the card with the bricked bios?


Sure if the card is still functioning at all afterwards lol


----------



## mbreslin

There are different levels of being an enthusiast I suppose but generally speaking if you're hanging around OCN I would guess flashing a bios isn't exactly new.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Sure if the card is still functioning at all afterwards lol


Well first of all you can run 2 completely different cards, why in the world would you need a 2nd titan. That is as long as you back up your BIOS, and even then you could just DL it from the net.

Also I don't know about you but I've never killed a card by flashing it. I've actually never even seen anyone do it.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> There are different levels of being an enthusiast I suppose but generally speaking if you're hanging around OCN I would guess flashing a bios isn't exactly new.


Indeed, but Bios flashing most cards have some kind of fail safes (hence dual Bios' on most cards) if the worst was to happen.

For me a TDP wall is not a good thing for a $1000 GPU. Hardly enthusiast is it?


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> I never claimed what you are saying here, nor did I bring up Price / Performance.
> 
> ALL I said was this.
> I only said this because HE was looking at 2 Titans to replace his single 690, and claimed he had $2000 saved up for it.


I was hoping that a pair of Titan's would give me some kind of future proofing for a single 1440p. Maybe get me by for a few years. But after its reviews that idea was shut down pretty fast. Also I never liked the idea of not upgrading every year. I like to spoil myself quite often. And never did I say anything about saving up for Titan. If your honestly having to save up to buy a Titan then you are doing it wrong. If you don't have the funds to comfortably buy a thousand dollar gpu then you have no business doing so. There are a lot more important things in life. Save up your money and move out of your parents house. Save up to put a ring on your girls finger. A thousand dollar gpu is a luxury and should be treated as that for those with the funds.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Indeed, but Bios flashing most cards have some kind of fail safes (hence dual Bios' on most cards) if the worst was to happen.
> 
> For me a *wattage limit*wall is not a good thing for a $1000 GPU. Hardly enthusiast is it?


Ftfy, tdp is thermal dissipation. This is strictly a power limit. (Sorry if that came across in a bad way, isn't meant to be)


----------



## KnightVII

One GTX Titan - Ok
Two GTX Titans- Perfect
Three GTX Titans - Suicide
Four GTX Titans - Natural disaster


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Ftfy, tdp is thermal dissipation. This is strictly a power limit. (Sorry if that came across in a bad way, isn't meant to be)


Regardless of that. The limit imposed is ridiculous, i'd not be happy spending $1000 on a GPU that had the handbrake on before you started playing around with it. Every Titan owner is going to be getting the same bench scores as the next Titan owner, unless you have 2,3 or 4 cards there will be no competition in overclocking. It'll be who has the most Titans in their rig.....and that's it.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Regardless of that. The limit imposed is ridiculous, i'd not be happy spending $1000 on a GPU that had the handbrake on before you started playing around with it. Every Titan owner is going to be getting the same bench scores as the next Titan owner, unless you have 2,3 or 4 cards there will be no competition in overclocking. It'll be who has the most Titans in their rig.....and that's it.


Qft. +rep


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Regardless of that. The limit imposed is ridiculous, i'd not be happy spending $1000 on a GPU that had the handbrake on before you started playing around with it. Every Titan owner is going to be getting the same bench scores as the next Titan owner, unless you have 2,3 or 4 cards there will be no competition in overclocking. It'll be who has the most Titans in their rig.....and that's it.


Or someone comes out with a modded bios
or someone goes the extra mile and solders an extra resistor or two to the pcb to cheat the power measuring system

etc.


----------



## KnightVII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Regardless of that. The limit imposed is ridiculous, i'd not be happy spending $1000 on a GPU that had the handbrake on before you started playing around with it. Every Titan owner is going to be getting the same bench scores as the next Titan owner, unless you have 2,3 or 4 cards there will be no competition in overclocking. It'll be who has the most Titans in their rig.....and that's it.


I think I saw somewhere that someone bought 20 GTX Titans. With $20k you can buy a car.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Or someone comes out with a modded bios
> or someone goes the extra mile and solders an extra resistor or two to the pcb to cheat the power measuring system
> 
> etc.


How many have the nerve to do that with 1 card let alone 2 or more? You go first....









Most people out there pay for their GPU's, we are not all in Kingpins position lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> I think I saw somewhere that someone bought 20 GTX Titans. With $20k you can buy a car.


That'll be folk that have the cash to do their own cherry picking, boy they are in for a dissapointment when every GPU acts the same.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> How many have the nerve to do that with 1 card let alone 2 or more? You go first....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people out their pay for their GPU's, we are not all in Kingpins position lol


A bios flash really is a very small risk. With some experience so is soldering as long as you know what you're doing.

I'll gladly take responsibility for what I do with the card which is why I don't see mods as being somehow bad. I'll do my homework before doing anything and it should be fine. The chances of bricking the card after the flash/mod are much higher than doing it while modding/flashing. Is this really about enthusiast features or having no responsibility when OCing things?

The reason kingpin goes through so much hardware is because of binning, all sorts of testing and running them to their death with volts. A normal enthusiast doing mods doesn't have to do all that. It isn't that long ago when 8800 series cards with volt mods were perfectly normal on OCN.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Or someone comes out with a modded bios
> or someone goes the extra mile and solders an extra resistor or two to the pcb to cheat the power measuring system
> 
> etc.


You cant just assume all titan owners are comfortable with this. And to be frank, it just goes to show how much nvidia let down enthusiasts.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> You cant just assume all titan owners are comfortable with this. And to be frank, it just goes to show how much nvidia let down enthusiasts.


Enthusiasts who aren't comfortable with possible bios flashing and hardware mods you mean.

(though sure I'd like a more powerful power delivery system)


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> You cant just assume all titan owners are comfortable with this. And to be frank, it just goes to show how much nvidia let down enthusiasts.


Whether its Nvidia, AMD, Intel, they will never let down the enthousiasts...*or* I must say, they never thought about the consumers. They only think about money and profit.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Enthusiasts who aren't comfortable with possible bios flashing and hardware mods you mean.
> 
> *(though sure I'd like a more powerful power delivery system*)


What do you think the chances are of another GK110 being released in the 700 Series refresh without this wall? I'm counting the days mate.


----------



## mbreslin

There's so much talking out of both sides of people's mouth in this thread.

A million posts arguing it's way too expensive and only meant for super enthusiasts who are willing to pay any price for the best single gpu they can get.

Now the new argument is Titan buyers are just casual Joes who won't want to flash a different bios.

Give me a break.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> The problem with your example is we are talking about *a $600 difference vs $170*. You can't use percentages in terms of money as value because it just doesn't make sense.
> 
> That's like saying to get a cavalier over a geo metro and then using it to explain getting a lambo over a BMW m5. It just doesn't make sense.
> 
> If anything, you are just proving all the naysayers point and exasperating the performance per $.


My post was filled with sarcasm, to show how ludicrous their arguments are, at least you picked up that part in my post.









If 2 7870's > 7970, then you might as well grab 4 7870's to compete with 1 Titan.









Or like I said, take it a step further, what beats 2 7870's? Just grab 8 of those instead of 1 Titan.









See? Pure sarcasm.

1/2 this thread is about Price / Performance for a $1000 card.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> My post was filled with sarcasm, to show how ludicrous their arguments are, at least you picked up that part in my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If 2 7870's > 7970, then you might as well grab 4 7870's to compete with 1 Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or like I said, take it a step further, what beats 2 7870's? Just grab 8 of those instead of 1 Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See? Pure sarcasm.
> 
> 1/2 this thread is about Price / Performance for a $1000 card.


I probably should of taken it with a larger grain of salt haha.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> There's so much talking out of both sides of people's mouth in this thread.
> 
> A million posts arguing it's way too expensive and only meant for super enthusiasts who are willing to pay any price for the best single gpu they can get.
> 
> Now the new argument is Titan buyers are just casual Joes who won't want to flash a different bios.
> 
> Give me a break.


You'd be surprised how many casual Joes have bought Titan, many people on this forum have spent more money than they ever have on GPU's in their computing lifetime because they jumped in after a long wait and hype around GK110. Not all of them are competent enthusiasts....

Even if you buy 2x Titans, that's 4-Way GTX680 money man. And like i said not many around dropped that kind of coin until Titan's arrival.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> What do you think the chances are of another GK110 being released in the 700 Series refresh without this wall? I'm counting the days mate.


Very slim unfortunately imo :|

I know we'd all like to go back to the fermi days but I just don't see it, not with NV's current position. If maxwell is a disappointment they might have to give some extra features and use GM100 (or whatever it'll be named) in normal consumer cards. Right now they're reaping the rewards of kepler being a really big jump.

And talking about GM100, I was listening to the PCPer podcast and apparently NV is dropping the Gx1xx code naming scheme because they didn't like people speculating about the 680/GK104 being mid range lol.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Enthusiasts who aren't comfortable with possible bios flashing and hardware mods you mean.
> 
> (though sure I'd like a more powerful power delivery system)


I think we actually both agree just said it different ways. I whole heartily believe bios and volt mods will mainstream as time passes, but I feel for the owners that just don't do that stuff.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> You'd be surprised how many casual Joes have bought Titan, many people on this forum have spent more money than they ever have on GPU's in their computing lifetime because they jumped in from the wait and hype around GK110. Not all of them are competent enthusiasts....


And what do they get. They just get "stuck" with the fastest single gpu ever made. Horrible situation to be in.

Like many I am hoping against hope that the power limit isn't hardware locked and can be skirted with a modded vbios. But to be honest it seems once on water without the silly fan stealing power 1150+ or more can be expected. This doesn't disappoint me in any way shape or form.

Price/performance isn't good if core clock came stock 1100mhz and it was completely unlocked. So yes it's definitely not good in its current state. It seems unlikely to me many people bought the Titan thinking they were really getting value out of their dollar.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> And what do they get. They just get "stuck" with the fastest single gpu ever made. Horrible situation to be in.
> 
> Like many I am hoping against hope that the power limit isn't hardware locked and can be skirted with a modded vbios. But to be honest it seems once on water without the silly fan stealing power 1150+ or more can be expected. This doesn't disappoint me in any way shape or form.
> 
> Price/performance isn't good if core clock came stock 1100mhz and it was completely unlocked. So yes it's definitely not good in its current state. It seems unlikely to me many people bought the Titan thinking they were really getting value out of their dollar.


People get dazzled by big numbers, and that's what sells (especially to younger enthusiasts). 6GB VRam, 7Billion Transistors "Fastest GPU on the Planet" And they buy it based on how great their epeen is going to look. Not realising that 100 others have the same GPU and the same benchmark scores. When they thought they'd be in the minority with "Fastest GPU on the Planet" their actually not and becoming common place.

What you'd think would be an "out of reach" GPU to most is being bought by far more people than i even expected. If this was last year and people were spending the same money then. The OCN Top 30 benchies would be completely full of 4-Way SLI/ 4-Way Crossfire users. When in reality you'd be lucky to count 10 with those kind of rigs on OCN back then.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Not realising that 30 others have the same GPU and the same benchmark scores. When they thought they'd be in the minority with "Fastest GPU on the Planet" their actually not and becoming common place.


LOL Ok I won't drag this out so we can just agree to disagree that's fine.

But I promise you Titan buyers ARE the minority. Absolutely no question about this. Your frame of reference is 30? That's an ABSURD minority of gamers. Get everyone who plays games on their pc and then see how many even buy the 7970/680 vs the overwhelming majority that buy lesser cards. The steam survey isn't everything but at least it's a larger sample size than "you're not special there's 29 others like you", heh.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> LOL Ok I won't drag this out so we can just agree to disagree that's fine.
> 
> But I promise you Titan buyers ARE the minority. Absolutely no question about this. Your frame of reference is 30? That's an ABSURD minority of gamers. Get everyone who plays games on their pc and then see how many even buy the 7970/680 vs the overwhelming majority that buy lesser cards. The steam survey isn't everything but at least it's a larger sample size than "you're not special there's 29 others like you", heh.


It's more than 30 on OCN alone (in the 1st few days of pre-order), i was just throwing random numbers out there.

Sure it would be a minority in the big scheme of things for most gamers. But there's a heck of a lot of Titan buyers, more than i would have concieved on this forum alone.

And if this power wall is a permanent thing......not good. Most won't care, but enthusiasts will. Which afterall was where this Titan was aiming to be in the hands of.


----------



## mbreslin

I just think Titan owners who won't/are scared to flash a bios are a smaller number than you think.

P.S. evga.com has sc in stock again heads up


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I just think Titan owners who won't/are scared to flash a bios are a smaller number than you think.
> 
> P.S. evga.com has sc in stock again heads up


Its a bit different with no bios switch
Not that it is difficult, but if you don't have a second titan to copy from in the event of failure or no way of getting video output without a gpu when the flash goes bad, it can be a frustrating experience.

I think you have too much faith in people abilities and overestimate how many titan owners even read these kinds of forums and perform those tasks.

Either way, it shouldn't have to come down to begging for a bios to actually oc the card as intended.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Its a bit different with no bios switch
> Not that it is difficult, but if you don't have a second titan to copy from in the event of failure or no way of getting video output without a gpu when the flash goes bad, it can be a frustrating experience.
> 
> I think you have too much faith in people abilities and overestimate how many titan owners even read these kids of forms and perform those tasks.
> 
> *Either way, it shouldn't have to come down to begging for a bios to actually oc the card as intended*.


The part in bold is what my problem is with this so called "Titan"


----------



## frizo

Got notice the SC edition was in stock at NewEgg and I bit the bullet.

I didn't _need_ it but my 580s were starting to get somewhat long in the tooth for some games and, well, I had the upgrade itch. (Computer building is such an expensive and addicting hobby...)

I'll go SLI somewhere down the road later this year as I'm somewhat tempted to jump to 2011, but for now I can't wait for the Titan to arrive.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Its a bit different with no bios switch
> Not that it is difficult, but if you don't have a second titan to copy from in the event of failure or no way of getting video output without a gpu when the flash goes bad, it can be a frustrating experience.
> 
> I think you have too much faith in people abilities and overestimate how many titan owners even read these kids of forms and perform those tasks.
> 
> Either way, it shouldn't have to come down to begging for a bios to actually oc the card as intended.


1)backup bios when flashing cards
2)have a 2nd pci-e GPU available (any GPU)
3)???
4)profit

Where do people get this idea that you need two titans to fix a borked bios?


----------



## KaRLiToS

To keep you informed of the price performance using most recent prices

Price/performance, *higher is better*


----------



## mbreslin

Are the vrms weak? Will you pop a phase with more power? My guess is that if power is hardware limited than it was done for a reason. I agree there was definitely a bit of overselling overclockability from nv

I will be fine with 1150 but I understand why many wont

In the end we mostly agree I think


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Are the vrms weak? Will you pop a phase with more power? My guess is that if power is hardware limited than it was done for a reason. I agree there was definitely a bit of overselling overclockability from nv
> 
> I will be fine with 1150 but I understand why many wont
> 
> In the end we mostly agree I think


The system seems like 480/580 style VRM. At least with my limited knowledge. With sufficient cooling I doubt a properly working VRM would fail on any load achievable with conventional cooling.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Very slim unfortunately imo :|
> 
> I know we'd all like to go back to the fermi days but I just don't see it, not with NV's current position. If maxwell is a disappointment they might have to give some extra features and use GM100 (or whatever it'll be named) in normal consumer cards. Right now they're reaping the rewards of kepler being a really big jump.
> 
> And talking about GM100, I was listening to the PCPer podcast and apparently NV is dropping the Gx1xx code naming scheme because they didn't like people speculating about the 680/GK104 being mid range lol.


I believe we will see a GK110 variant at some point, with crippled compute & 3GB RAM. We will only see it IF they have to due to pressure from AMD.

I really don't think Maxwell will be a disappointment, and my prediction is we won't Maxwell until late 2014.

Kepler exceeded their expectations, and even if Maxwell falls short of those expectations, it should still be a big jump over Kepler.



Link me to the PCPer podcast please.









As you know, I'm one of those who called GK104 mid-range, and GK110 highend before we knew of its existence. Even if they change Gx1xx, most of us will be able to spot the difference from their small and big dies.









It was clear that GK104 was stripped of its compute, and made to be a 99% gaming chip, clocked to the moon to become a 680.

NVIDIA is simply taking advantage of their superior architecture right now. If AMD could do the same, they would, remember the $550 7970 on release? AMD justified it by comparing its performance to the 580...

Neither company is / will be doing us any favors, their goal is to make as much money as possible from their respective product lines.


----------



## damstr

Back home and dedicating the rest of my night to maximizing performance from my TItan's. Individually overclocking them now. GPU1 @ +90 offset stock mem and in Valley its speed is peaking @ 1137MHz. GPU2 I'm running @ +110 and its max is like 1124MHz.

Also using the +35Mv overvoltage for both. Fan set on AUTO. Target temp 90C. Right now they hover in the high 80's during Valley.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> snip


podcast here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoCStLfDHkk The codename part should be somewhere in the first 30 minutes or so. The whole thing is a bit long but it's still somewhat interesting, has some stuff about their frame metering etc.

And yeah I remember, I was called crazy many times for even assuming there was a bigger kepler chip, after it was revealed I was called crazy for saying it would come to GeForce cards etc.

Here's a quote from me from the 680 launch thread:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Well... Nvidia is back. Let's just forget that fermi ever happened right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just release the high end chip and take all my money.


Well... here we are


----------



## KnightVII

Which is better and why? GTX Titan SC or msi GTX Titan Lightning?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> Which is better and why? GTX Titan SC or msi GTX Titan Lightning?


There is no lightning Titan and there wont be.

SC is just factory overclocked.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 1)backup bios when flashing cards
> 2)have a 2nd pci-e GPU available (any GPU)
> 3)???
> 4)profit
> 
> Where do people get this idea that you need two titans to fix a borked bios?


I pointed out that u need some sort of gpu or integrated graphics to use ur method. The point of having a second titan makes recovery much easier if u made the mistake of not backing up.

I never said it was end all be all did I? I thought I made that clear with the other 80% of the post


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> Which is better and why? GTX Titan SC or msi GTX Titan Lightning?


The EVGA SC has a slightly higher boost clock, and you get a T-Shirt/mouse pad and poster.

There isn't a Lightning atm, probably won't be either since Nvidia has limited what partners can do. But if a Lightning happens or an EVGA Classified, i'll buy 4 of them in a heart beat.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> I pointed out that u need some sort of gpu or integrated graphics to use ur method. The point of having a second titan makes recovery much easier if u made the mistake of not backing up.
> 
> I never said it was end all be all did I? I thought I made that clear with the other 80% of the post


Having to install a 2nd graphics card to fix a borked bios flash doesn't sound like a very big drawback to me... Especially when borked flashes are very rare if you don't mess up.


----------



## KnightVII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> There is no lightning Titan and there wont be.
> 
> SC is just factory overclocked.


Ah, ok.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> The EVGA SC has a slightly higher boost clock, and you get a T-Shirt/mouse pad and poster.
> 
> There isn't a Lightning atm, probably won't be either since Nvidia has limited what partners can do. But if a Lightning happens or an EVGA Classified, *i'll buy 4 of them in a heart beat.*


Just the thought of the price tag makes me cringe.


----------



## 8800GT

This card isn't even that good. From reviews it shows it being 20% slower than a 690 and 25% slower than a 7990. Also being about 30-37% faster than a 680....which is pretty damn good but for 2x the price? Really? That isn't even a huge jump. To put it in perspective, the 5870 came out and was about 45-50% faster than the 4870. The gtx 280 came out being almost 50% faster than a 9800gtx. The titan comes out and is 30% faster than a 680 for 1000$...big whoop. Not to mention that their compute is only 25-30% faster than the 7970 which is over a year old. I've been touting this card to my friends for the past 2 months and exclaiming how unbelievable it would be. Now I feel like an ass.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Just the thought of the price tag makes me cringe.


lol indeed. I wouldn't even want to guestimate the price of a Titan Classified Edition......................oh my.

It's more likely not gonna happen, which means i'll wait out the storm until the 700 series.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> This card isn't even that good. From reviews it shows it being 20% slower than a 690 and 25% slower than a 7990. Also being about 30-37% faster than a 680....which is pretty damn good but for 2x the price? Really? That isn't even a huge jump. To put it in perspective, the 5870 came out and was about 45-50% faster than the 4870. The gtx 280 came out being almost 50% faster than a 9800gtx. The titan comes out and is 30% faster than a 680 for 1000$...big whoop. Not to mention that their compute is only 25-30% faster than the 7970 which is over a year old. I've been touting this card to my friends for the past 2 months and exclaiming how unbelievable it would be. Now I feel like an ass.


Difference being that all of the cards you just mentioned as being much better than X were manufactured on a newer node. 4870 -> 5870 was 55nm -> 40nm (or 65nm -> 40nm? can't remember). This is just a bigger chip on the same 28nm node as previous cards.

And this is less than a year after the 680 launched.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> This card isn't even that good. From reviews it shows it being 20% slower than a 690 and 25% slower than a 7990. Also being about 30-37% faster than a 680....which is pretty damn good but for 2x the price? Really? That isn't even a huge jump. To put it in perspective, the 5870 came out and was about 45-50% faster than the 4870. The gtx 280 came out being almost 50% faster than a 9800gtx. The titan comes out and is 30% faster than a 680 for 1000$...big whoop. Not to mention that their compute is only 25-30% faster than the 7970 which is over a year old. I've been touting this card to my friends for the past 2 months and exclaiming how unbelievable it would be. Now I feel like an ass.


Thanks for your contribution, hasn't heard any of that in this thread.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> Which is better and why? GTX Titan SC or msi GTX Titan Lightning?
> 
> 
> 
> The EVGA SC has a slightly higher boost clock, and you get a T-Shirt/mouse pad and poster.
> 
> There isn't a Lightning atm, probably won't be either since Nvidia has limited what partners can do. But if a Lightning happens or an EVGA Classified, i'll buy 4 of them in a heart beat.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> There is no lightning Titan and there wont be.
> 
> SC is just factory overclocked.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, ok.
Click to expand...

MSI GTX Titan...
Quote:


> It should be noted that the MSI's GeForce GTX Lightning GPU would be a custom edition GPU fitted with a non-reference PCB featuring much powerful VRM/electrical phases and components along with a factory overclock possibly clocked around the 950 MHz mark. Ofcourse, the Lightning series GPUs can be further overclocked and break record breaking scores in 3DMark Fire Strike, the tech demo would be bundled as a promotion with these GPUs.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Having to install a 2nd graphics card to fix a borked bios flash doesn't sound like a very big drawback to me... Especially when borked flashes are very rare if you don't mess up.


What? I never said it was a drawback, just that.not having a spare makes it tough. I don't get what ur saying. I said it was easy to flash a bios, I made that clear
But things do go wrong sometimes, and usually to those with little experience and ones not prepared for a problem to arise.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> MSI GTX Titan...


Read the press release yourself. They said they are showing Titan cards AND lightning cards, not Lightning titans. Lots of news sites just jumped on the rumor train without actually even reading the press release. They just saw the two words in the same sentence.

Besides, in a more recent TPU article about more teasers about those parts it was revealed that the card with the TF5 cooler is apparently a GTX 670.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> podcast here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoCStLfDHkk The codename part should be somewhere in the first 30 minutes or so. The whole thing is a bit long but it's still somewhat interesting, has some stuff about their frame metering etc.
> 
> And yeah I remember, I was called crazy many times for even assuming there was a bigger kepler chip, after it was revealed I was called crazy for saying it would come to GeForce cards etc.
> 
> Here's a quote from me from the 680 launch thread:
> Well... here we are


I've been called a lot of things too, but somehow always get the last laugh.









Finally, we are here exactly like we called it.









Well, maybe not exactly, wasn't expecting compute to be 1/3 FP32, and cost $1000, but that's besides the original point that GK110 DID exist, and would eventually make its way to a GeForce card.









I think people just didn't want to accept the fact that the 7970 was going up against NVIDIA's mid-range chip...... and I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> MSI GTX Titan...


I thought that turned out to be false, MSI only showed a cooler that would be put on a Titan. A non reference board would be quite something and would be the Titan to buy. But i can't see it happening...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> I thought that turned out to be false, MSI only showed a cooler that would be put on a Titan. A non reference board would be quite something and would be the Titan to buy. But i can't see it happening...


Nowhere was it even implied that they would install the TF5 on a titan.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Nowhere was it even implied that they would install the TF5 on a titan.


Yeah i re-read it again...


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Difference being that all of the cards you just mentioned as being much better than X were manufactured on a newer node. 4870 -> 5870 was 55nm -> 40nm (or 65nm -> 40nm? can't remember). This is just a bigger chip on the same 28nm node as previous cards.
> 
> And this is less than a year after the 680 launched.


So? That's like saying "My new 2012 Dodge Charger is the limited edition. It doesn't have the SRT8 like the 2013 charger will but it has a re-vamped V6 that is supercharged and is 30% faster and has 30% more acceleration. It's 2x the price." Sure, it's pretty amazing what they can do with the same technology. But in the end there's better for less and it's just not a smart decision, no matter how good it may seem in comparison to other products. Would you spend 1.2 million dollars on a Bugatti Veyron or 500k on a Koenigsegg ccx that is only 10% slower? Sorry for the car references but I feel it applies.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I wasn't talking about Titan being a furnace or a watercooled gpu. I was speaking of most gpu's that are cranked to the max on air when overclocked. Noise, heat, crash. Just an ongoing cycle. I was told 2 weeks ago that this card wouldn't overclock well. I just kept my word to keep quiet. Sorry for anyone who purchased Titan hoping it would overclock and push it past a 690. Nvidia isn't dumb people. Bring on all the hate. I still have 2 grand in my pocket. Glad I didn't spend it.


You kept your word to be quiet? Really? All we heard is your rambling for the past week and now your troll comments. The only thing being trolled right now is your ability to remember the things you have said over the past week, and at no point did you keep your mouth shut.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> So? That's like saying "My new 2012 Dodge Charger is the limited edition. It doesn't have the SRT8 like the 2013 charger will but it has a re-vamped V6 that is supercharged and is 30% faster and has 30% more acceleration. It's 2x the price." Sure, it's pretty amazing what they can do with the same technology. But in the end there's better for less and it's just not a smart decision, no matter how good it may seem in comparison to other products. Would you spend 1.2 million dollars on a Bugatti Veyron or 500k on a Koenigsegg ccx that is only 10% slower? Sorry for the car references but I feel it applies.


Car comparisons don't actually apply here at all because of the nature of the GPU market and how it advances. With titan NV is basically offering next gen performance right now for a higher price.

However let's still look at your argument:
Quote:


> But in the end there's *better for less* and it's just not a smart decision, no matter how good it may seem in comparison to other products.


No, no, no and no.

Titan is the best single GPU you can get right now. As a single GPU it can not be directly compared to multi GPU solutions due to the inherent differences between single and multi GPU systems. There is nothing better out there that costs less. Hell there isn't even anything better that costs more.

The "smart decision" arguments are also always completely subjective. A 7870 offers better price/perf than a 7970, why aren't people using 7870s? a 6670 is even better in that regard. As with supercars etc. the price isn't really important here, Titan is a halo product and it's meant to be one and should be judged as one.


----------



## Phishy714

I can see aftermarket coolers (TF5 and maybe the WindForce from gigabyte) being attached to these TITAN cards, but definitely no custom PCB's


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> You kept your word to be quiet? Really? All we heard is your rambling for the past week and now your troll comments. The only thing being trolled right now is your ability to remember the things you have said over the past week, and at no point did you keep your mouth shut.


Its cool no offense taken bro. I'd be mad too.


----------



## jomama22

Deleted. Accidentally kicked a horse.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Its cool no offense taken bro. I'd be mad too.


I have to echo what guinner16 said. I have been reading some of your threads from less than a week ago and your attitude was nothing but positive about buying Titan, in most case you were essentially bragging the whole time and pre-ordered yourself.

But now your saying you had foresight of it's overclockability weakness 2 weeks ago and kept quiet?


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Car comparisons don't actually apply here at all because of the nature of the GPU market and how it advances. With titan NV is basically offering next gen performance right now for a higher price.
> 
> However let's still look at your argument:
> No, no, no and no.
> 
> Titan is the best single GPU you can get right now. As a single GPU it can not be directly compared to multi GPU solutions due to the inherent differences between single and multi GPU systems. There is nothing better out there that costs less. Hell there isn't even anything better that costs more.
> 
> The "smart decision" arguments are also always completely subjective. A 7870 offers better price/perf than a 7970, why aren't people using 7870s? a 6670 is even better in that regard. As with supercars etc. the price isn't really important here, Titan is a halo product and it's meant to be one and should be judged as one.


People are. I guarantee the 7870 has outsold the 7970. Secondly I said better for less not better single card for less. Did i say that it's not the fastest card? No. Is the GTX 690 better for less? You're damn right it is. And the 6670 had a retail price of 99$. The 6770 had a retail price of 119$. That means that the 6770 was better value until recent price drops on the 6670. The different between the titan and the 690 is that it has 1 chip instead of 2. Both are a single card and both are huge and expensive.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Titan is the best single GPU you can get right now. As a single GPU it can not be directly compared to multi GPU solutions due to the inherent differences between single and multi GPU systems. There is nothing better out there that costs less. Hell there isn't even anything better that costs more.
> 
> The "smart decision" arguments are also always completely subjective. A 7870 offers better price/perf than a 7970, why aren't people using 7870s? a 6670 is even better in that regard. As with supercars etc. the price isn't really important here, Titan is a halo product and it's meant to be one and should be judged as one.


^ This is what I've been trying to say all along as well!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> People are. I guarantee the 7870 has outsold the 7970. Secondly I said better for less not better single card for less. Did i say that it's not the fastest card? No. Is the GTX 690 better for less? You're damn right it is. And the 6670 had a retail price of 99$. The 6770 had a retail price of 119$. That means that the 6770 was better value until recent price drops on the 6670. The different between the titan and the 690 is that it has 1 chip instead of 2. Both are a single card and both are huge and expensive.


I doubt that 7870 outsold the 7970. At least, not on OCN.

And there is much more difference between the Titan and the GTX 690.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I doubt that 7870 outsold the 7970. At least, not on OCN.
> 
> And there is much more difference between the Titan and the GTX 690.


I realize that architecturally there is more difference. I'm stating from a consumer perspective because, I am a consumer. But I can see that I'm outnumbered. Perhaps I've been unclear about it. The Titan is great. The technology is amazing and it's quite powerful indeed. But the fact of the matter is it's not the god card people are making it out to be. The only reason one could justify paying that much is if they need the compute and shader performance. I expect the GTX 780 to be almost as fast. But on OCN you're right the 7970 probably outsold the 7870. Everywhere else? Not even a contest.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> I've been called a lot of things too, but somehow always get the last laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, we are here exactly like we called it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe not exactly, wasn't expecting compute to be 1/3 FP32, and cost $1000, but that's besides the original point that GK110 DID exist, and would eventually make its way to a GeForce card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I think people just didn't want to accept the fact that the 7970 was going up against NVIDIA's mid-range chip*...... and I'll just leave it at that.


Well its really no different from last generation except that this time Nvidia didn't have a GTX 580 to fight the 7970 with. AMD never has really competed in the big die area and that didn't change this time. Only thing different this time was that Nvidia chose to follow AMD's lead on a small, efficient flagship for all of 2012 before finally releasing a large die card now. And even now that Titan has been released in all of its GK110 glory the lowly 7970 is really not that far behind.

Oh, and I'll just leave these here!













The Nvidia fanboy is back!!!


----------



## Mhill2029

I love the design of the Titan, makes me wonder if people would rip them apart for a waterblock since they look so good in their current form. Gratz on your purchase Majin SSC Eric


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> I love the design of the Titan, makes me wonder if people would rip them apart for a waterblock since they look so good in their current form. Gratz on your purchase Majin SSC Eric


I have two EK blocks on the way as we speak! And thanks!


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> I love the design of the Titan, makes me wonder if people would rip them apart for a waterblock since they look so good in their current form.


Yup.

Once I got used to the quiet hum of pumps and undervolted fans I would never consider just air again.

However, there is no denying people who keep them on air can end up with a very sexy configuration:


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I actually hate to take off the air cooler as its so beautiful but my rig needs water cooling. Still, I'll be testing them for the next week or so on air...


----------



## dph314

My own little review preview. Not going to be done testing until tomorrow, but this is one of the test's results and it's simply amazing. Loving this thing so far







And my tests will be against a 1411mhz Lightning, not some 1100mhz reference 680 either









*Metro*- everything maxed including DOF (except Advanced PhysX)

680 stock 1150mhz/6000mhz- 31.5
680 OC 1411mhz/6500mhz- 35.5
Titan stock 1058mhz/6000mhz- 52
Titan OC 1202mhz/6400mhz- 57

Titan stock increase over 680 stock- 65%
Titan stock increase over 680 OC'd- 46%
Titan OC'd increase over 680 stock- 80%
Titan OC'd increase over 680 OC'd- 60%

Bought 4 to bin them and this is the first one I've tried so far. Even if it's the best of them all, I made out pretty damn well. 1202mhz seems stable so far


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Once I got used to the quiet hum of pumps and undervolted fans I would never consider just air again.
> 
> However, there is no denying people who keep them on air can end up with a very sexy configuration:


That's the thing about Kepler, they run damn cool on air even GK110 does. Waterblocks seem unnecessary to me on Titan with it's restrictive power limit. Which i hope changes.....

My only concern atm is where does this leave the GTX780? It's a an odd situtation given the huge performance of Titan in it's current state.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well its really no different from last generation except that this time Nvidia didn't have a GTX 580 to fight the 7970 with. AMD never has really competed in the big die area and that didn't change this time. Only thing different this time was that Nvidia chose to follow AMD's lead on a small, efficient flagship for all of 2012 before finally releasing a large die card now. And even now that Titan has been released in all of its GK110 glory the lowly 7970 is really not that far behind.
> 
> Oh, and I'll just leave these here!
> *snip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nvidia fanboy is back!!!


Looking good majin


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> My own little review preview. Not going to be done testing until tomorrow, but this is one of the test's results and it's simply amazing. Loving this thing so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my tests will be against a 1411mhz Lightning, not some 1100mhz reference 680 either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Metro*- everything maxed including DOF (except Advanced PhysX)
> 
> 680 stock 1150mhz/6000mhz- 31.5
> 680 OC 1411mhz/6500mhz- 35.5
> Titan stock 1058mhz/6000mhz- 52
> Titan OC 1202mhz/6400mhz- 57
> 
> Titan stock increase over 680 stock- 65%
> Titan stock increase over 680 OC'd- 46%
> Titan OC'd increase over 680 stock- 80%
> Titan OC'd increase over 680 OC'd- 60%
> 
> Bought 4 to bin them and this is the first one I've tried so far. Even if it's the best of them all, I made out pretty damn well. 1202mhz seems stable so far


Since you have 4 for binning purposes could you possibly do a TRI and 4-Way run with Valley and the new 3DMark? I'm sure people would love to see that...i sure would.









Assuming you have a PSU upto the job that is...


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> That's the thing about Kepler, they run damn cool on air even GK110 does. Waterblocks seem unnecessary to me on Titan with it's restrictive power limit. Which i hope changes.....
> 
> My only concern atm is where does this leave the GTX780? It's a an odd situtation given the huge performance of Titan in it's current state.


Water will have me ready (fingers crossed) if power limit can be set in vbios.

But otherwise I agree and with all the Titan people remarking how quiet it is, unlike with many crazy hot cards aircooling seems to be a great option.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Water will have me ready (fingers crossed) if power limit can be set in vbios.
> 
> But otherwise I agree and with all the Titan people remarking how quiet it is, unlike with many crazy hot cards aircooling seems to be a great option.


Kepler is awesome, i had 4x GTX680 on air and the top card hit 65c max during bench runs.....not too shabby.


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Just the thought of the price tag makes me cringe.


Me too. Scary thing is, if an EVGA Classified Ultra Hydrocopper happens; I'll buy two in a heartbeat. How's that for cringe factor?


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Its cool no offense taken bro. I'd be mad too.


Not mad at all. Just pointing out your inability to actually remember anything you said over the past two weeks.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> Not mad at all. Just pointing out your inability to actually remember anything you said over the past two weeks.


What would I have to be mad about. I will be extremely happy with 2 titans in my rig. Sorry I do not have some sort of sadistic personality where I get enjoyment out of knocking another persons purchase. I hope you are completely happy with your rig, because that is all that should matter. You apparently get your happiness by knocking other people. You can deny this but we have two weeks of proof on this forum.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Since you have 4 for binning purposes could you possibly do a TRI and 4-Way run with Valley and the new 3DMark? I'm sure people would love to see that...i sure would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming you have a PSU upto the job that is...


Along with as many benchmarks and games that you possibly can. I am interested in another opinion of 3-Way and 4-Way Titan SLI.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> One GTX Titan - Ok
> Two GTX Titans- Perfect
> Three GTX Titans - Suicide
> Four GTX Titans - Natural disaster


Clear and concise


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Once I got used to the quiet hum of pumps and undervolted fans I would never consider just air again.
> 
> However, there is no denying people who keep them on air can end up with a very sexy configuration:


are those sli bridges available anywhere yet.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Already getting good use out of my EVGA Signature swag!


----------



## strong island 1

or the ones that say titan


----------



## mbreslin

I think the word from an evga rep was the sli bridge will be available in q2? Not positive but I think that's what I read.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Here's an interesting little size comparison between a Titan and a 580 Lightning:


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Here's an interesting little size comparison between a Titan and a 580 Lightning:


Not only is she new and improved, she's also slimmer and sexier!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I think the word from an evga rep was the sli bridge will be available in q2? Not positive but I think that's what I read.


Thanks.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> Not only is she new and improved, she's also slimmer and sexier!


Should be slimmer, she eats a lot less. 580s were great, but kinda pigs with the watts.

Tomorrow the first week of March begins, hopefully mine gets to NCIX soon. I'm used to paying for stuff & walking out of the store with it right after, putting effort into being patient now...


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

It is very hard for me to resist the urge to purchase four GTX Titans. The only things that're holding me back are the lack of sufficient stock and the one item purchase limit. You're losing money, Nvidia! Quick, get those Titans in stock before I can effectively resist the urge!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Tomorrow the first week of March begins, hopefully mine gets to NCIX soon. I'm used to paying for stuff & walking out of the store with it right after, putting effort into being patient now...


Hope you have better luck with NCIX than I did. I did a pre-order and then they dropped the price a few hours later. I sent a support ticket in on Friday about the price asking if I needed to cancel and re-order for the better price. Tuesday morning I still had no response. I added a question to my ticket about product availability and had no idea that asking a second question before you get a reply sends you to the back of the queue.

Tuesday afternoon after the 2 business days passed with no response, I canceled my order after snagging an EVGA Titan SC on the Egg.

Oh well, it's NCIX's loss not mine.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Loving this card already. My first stab at overclocking yielded a solid 1150MHz in the Valley 1.0 bench! Never have used Precision or Kepler boost before so this could be interesting!


----------



## CallsignVega

To finish off my benches in Surround:










The increased bandwidth of Titan over 680's in Surround hasn't really materialized. The performance gain is almost identical to a single 2560x1440 monitor gain that I've seen in my previous test.

Honestly for the price and with the throttling issues, Titan hasn't terribly impressed me. Granted I had some killer 680 Classifieds to put them up against that were only $300 cheaper per card when new. One thing I did notice about Titan though is that it has always run incredibly smooth in all benchmarks. No stuttering, pausing etc. Titan does have some pretty amazing build quality and air cooler (amazingly quiet for the amount of air it moves). With the back-brackets removed and max overclock I am not even breaking 60 C. Too bad NVIDIA's gimped power system and throttling really prevents one from pushing these cards and makes water cooling worthless.


----------



## Dorkstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> My Titan has shipped! According to Amazon, my package is scheduled to arrive on December 31st of 2010!!! No joke. ... I'll post a pic in an hour or 2.


Is your soul still up for sale or has the bidding process finalized?


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Loving this card already. My first stab at overclocking yielded a solid 1150MHz in the Valley 1.0 bench! Never have used Precision or Kepler boost before so this could be interesting!


post some benchmarks and start climbing the charts man. who is going to knock off tsm106 from the top of the multi gu unigine vallery chart. 1200+ mhz titan sli should beat HD 7970 Tri CF. can it get close to 7970 Quad CF or beat it


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> post some benchmarks and start climbing the charts man. who is going to knock off tsm106 from the top of the multi gu unigine vallery chart. 1200+ mhz titan sli should beat HD 7970 Tri CF. can it get close to 7970 Quad CF or beat it


unfortunately, titians are not going over 1200 core atm. And titan sli could never out bench quad 7970s.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> post some benchmarks and start climbing the charts man. who is going to knock off tsm106 from the top of the multi gu unigine vallery chart. 1200+ mhz titan sli should beat HD 7970 Tri CF. can it get close to 7970 Quad CF or beat it


As good as the Titan is, tsm106 will take quite a monster of a rig to beat. 4-Way Titans should do it but that's a heck of a lot of money to beat something that's half the cost. It's going to be interesting thing to see what it'll take...

And lets not forget Heaven etc are AMD friendly....


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Hope you have better luck with NCIX than I did. I did a pre-order and then they dropped the price a few hours later. I sent a support ticket in on Friday about the price asking if I needed to cancel and re-order for the better price. Tuesday morning I still had no response. I added a question to my ticket about product availability and had no idea that asking a second question before you get a reply sends you to the back of the queue.
> 
> Tuesday afternoon after the 2 business days passed with no response, I canceled my order after snagging an EVGA Titan SC on the Egg.
> 
> Oh well, it's NCIX's loss not mine.


ive got 2 titans as well on the way from NCIX but i got them before they sold out 23rd or 24th. Ive asked 2 questions aswell so am i stuffed?

*
Here is a reply back from NCIX.
*
Dated Feb 27, 2013 at 03:04 PM reply from Ncix Support.
We haven't received our shipment of the GTX Titans just yet, though we're due our first shipment on 02/28. I honestly am not sure what is the ETA for shipments leaving here in Bristish Columbia. Once your order ships, you can check the tracking number for a ETA for delivery.
I hope you enjoy the Titan's, have a great day.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> To finish off my benches in Surround:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The increased bandwidth of Titan over 680's in Surround hasn't really materialized. The performance gain is almost identical to a single 2560x1440 monitor gain that I've seen in my previous test.
> 
> Honestly for the price and with the throttling issues, Titan hasn't terribly impressed me. Granted I had some killer 680 Classifieds to put them up against that were only $300 cheaper per card when new. One thing I did notice about Titan though is that it has always run incredibly smooth in all benchmarks. No stuttering, pausing etc. Titan does have some pretty amazing build quality and air cooler (amazingly quiet for the amount of air it moves). With the back-brackets removed and max overclock I am not even breaking 60 C. Too bad NVIDIA's gimped power system and throttling really prevents one from pushing these cards and makes water cooling worthless.


Vega, what settings you running on BF3 and what map or level are you testing on just so I can compare against my 4GB GTX 680 SLI. Thanks.


----------



## DADDYDC650

I got my Titan before Nvidia even thought about it!
http://postimage.org/image/bpky3pq2z/


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I got my Titan before Nvidia even thought about it!
> http://postimage.org/image/bpky3pq2z/


What is that, a screenshot for ants?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> What is that, a screenshot for ants?


For some reason that made me laugh so hard. I can't read a thing on that gum wrapper.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> What is that, a screenshot for ants?


Lmao ! I'm on the FLOOR.

Rep for that good laugh!


----------



## dph314

Yeah the first of my 4 I'm trying seems stable at 1202mhz. putting up some crazy numbers and beating the piss out of my +1400mhz Lightning. I'll have full numbers soon.

and yes, maybe when I'm done I'll throw all 4 in just for the hell of it to take the Heaven crown back from the Red Team


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> What is that, a screenshot for ants?


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yeah the first of my 4 I'm trying seems stable at 1202mhz. putting up some crazy numbers and beating the piss out of my +1400mhz Lightning. I'll have full numbers soon.
> 
> and yes, maybe when I'm done I'll throw all 4 in just for the hell of it to take the Heaven crown back from the Red Team


Now i know who to blame for the lack of stock everywhere.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Now i know who to blame for the lack of stock everywhere.


I also have 3 on order but only because I can't get my hands on one here lol


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I also have 3 on order but only because I can't get my hands on one here lol


pfftage in your general direction


----------



## HuaxShin

here is another perk with Titan. You don`t have to use fancy equipment and LN2 like the rest to make it on the top 20 of the hwbot leaderboards








http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark_vantage_-_performance/rankings?cores=1#start=0#interval=20


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuaxShin*
> 
> here is another perk with Titan. You don`t have to use fancy equipment and LN2 like the rest to make it on the top 20 of the hwbot leaderboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark_vantage_-_performance/rankings?cores=1#start=0#interval=20


I want to know the speeds of those stock runs......


----------



## HuaxShin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I want to know the speeds of those stock runs......


Just visit the link mate. All scores have screenshots.

Take Pequenos Mojos for example.
http://hwbot.org/submission/2361789_pequenos_mojos_3dmark_vantage___performance_geforce_gtx_titan_54049_marks

His overclock is 837mhz > > > 1024mhz for default clock for the gpu and 1502mhz> > > 1733mhz for the vram. maybe some overvolting in the picture too


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuaxShin*
> 
> Just visit the link mate. All scores have screenshots.
> 
> Take Pequenos Mojos for example.
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2361789_pequenos_mojos_3dmark_vantage___performance_geforce_gtx_titan_54049_marks
> 
> His overclock is 837mhz > > > 1024mhz for default clock for the gpu and 1502mhz> > > 1733mhz for the vram. maybe some overvolting in the picture too


Yeah, i ended up doing that, waiting for my Asus Titan to arrive sometimes today!


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yeah the first of my 4 I'm trying seems stable at 1202mhz. putting up some crazy numbers and beating the piss out of my +1400mhz Lightning. I'll have full numbers soon.
> 
> and yes, maybe when I'm done I'll throw all 4 in just for the hell of it to take the Heaven crown back from the Red Team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i know who to blame for the lack of stock everywhere.
Click to expand...

I'm going to sell 2 of them. Probably the 2 references if the second SC performs as well as the first. But yeah I don't plan on marking up the price through the roof either. So I'll help a couple people out from here if they're interested in one because they can't catch one in stock









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuaxShin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I want to know the speeds of those stock runs......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just visit the link mate. All scores have screenshots.
> 
> Take Pequenos Mojos for example.
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2361789_pequenos_mojos_3dmark_vantage___performance_geforce_gtx_titan_54049_marks
> 
> His overclock is 837mhz > > > 1024mhz for default clock for the gpu and 1502mhz> > > 1733mhz for the vram. maybe some overvolting in the picture too
Click to expand...

Damn. My 1.2Ghz one would put me pretty high up on that list. Looks like I know what I'll be doing when I get home


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Now i know who to blame for the lack of stock everywhere.


This is not just pointed at you but to help everyone. If you are in the US go to nowinstock.net, create a free account, and put in Titan as the Item you want to purchase. It should have a list including Newegg, Amazon, BestBuy, Tiger direct, and maybe a couple others. Then go to the left side and set up text notifications. I already have my Titans on the way, but I get at least 1-2 texts per day saying titans are in stock, typically at Newegg. I then click on the Newegg app on my phone, and sure enough they are orderable. I am not sure if this website works outside the US.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuaxShin*
> 
> here is another perk with Titan. You don`t have to use fancy equipment and LN2 like the rest to make it on the top 20 of the hwbot leaderboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark_vantage_-_performance/rankings?cores=1#start=0#interval=20


I don't know if that is such a good thing lol.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> I don't know if that is such a good thing lol.


why wouldn't that be a good thing?


----------



## HuaxShin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I'm going to sell 2 of them. Probably the 2 references if the second SC performs as well as the first. But yeah I don't plan on marking up the price through the roof either. So I'll help a couple people out from here if they're interested in one because they can't catch one in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. My 1.2Ghz one would put me pretty high up on that list. Looks like I know what I'll be doing when I get home


if someone doesn`t beat you to it


----------



## HuaxShin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I'm going to sell 2 of them. Probably the 2 references if the second SC performs as well as the first. But yeah I don't plan on marking up the price through the roof either. So I'll help a couple people out from here if they're interested in one because they can't catch one in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. My 1.2Ghz one would put me pretty high up on that list. Looks like I know what I'll be doing when I get home


if someone doesn`t beat you to it


----------



## DonPablo83

Has anyone heard word of the possibility of non-reference versions of the titan in the future? B nice to see a lightning version come out.


----------



## HuaxShin

i cannot make threads here it seems so someone else should make a new thread with these news

"*Nvidia gives green light for customized GeForce GTX Titan*"
Quote:


> Shortly after the launch of the reference design will partner manufacturers allowed to produce their own versions of the Geforce GTX Titan.
> 
> Just over a week ago Nvidia released the monster model Geforce GTX Titan and in connection with this partner manufacturers launched a flurry of new graphics circuit GK110. Nvidia is however hard the reins and do not allow any excesses from the reference design, so graphics cards are virtually identical, regardless of the brand on the box.
> 
> More Geforce GTX Titan with frightened clock frequencies, specially designed cooler and not the least expensive boards can thus emerge in the coming months.


source: Sweclockers

i also found mention of MSI Titan with twin frozer, so it looks like this custom titan might be a reality after all








http://www.overclock.net/t/1365374/videocardz-msi-preparing-geforce-gtx-titan-with-twinfrozr-cooling


----------



## DonPablo83

Im stuck with my quad 590's, and as much as I love that my pc doubles up as a fan forced oven, id also love to move forward to 2x titans. Anyone see any benchies @ 7680x1600? Or is that resolution too ambitious for even the sli titans? ???


----------



## DonPablo83

Niiice. Hold out then.


----------



## mcg75

Nvidia stated there would be no custom versions of this card leading many to purchase what is already available.

To do a 360 and now allow it is a slap in the face to current owners.


----------



## xoleras

LOL, Thank goodness I didn't buy any of 265W limited reference cards.

If a lightning Titan is released, that is the only one i'll buy, especially after hearing about how reference throttles constantly. I want a design that isn't limited to that nonsense, and MSI lightning will do it if released.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuaxShin*
> 
> i cannot make threads here it seems so someone else should make a new thread with these news
> 
> "*Nvidia gives green light for customized GeForce GTX Titan*"
> source: Sweclockers
> 
> i also found mention of MSI Titan with twin frozer, so it looks like this custom titan might be a reality after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1365374/videocardz-msi-preparing-geforce-gtx-titan-with-twinfrozr-cooling


This is journalism at its worst.

Where is the source for their point, exactly?

Nvidia has said many times that they will not be allowing custom TITANS. That probably means no custom PCB, but they can do whatever coolers they want - based on the fact that EVGA can throw a waterblock on the reference board along with its slightly overclocked SC version. This is nearly as bad as the unreliable websites proclaming that TITAN was 20% better than a 690, making everyone rage about it and how it would melt faces - when from the very beginning it was estimated that the TITAN would be about 85% of the 690.

Meh.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> This is journalism at its worst.
> 
> Where is the source for their point, exactly?
> 
> Nvidia has said many times that they will not be allowing custom TITANS. That probably means no custom PCB, but they can do whatever coolers they want - based on the fact that EVGA can throw a waterblock on the reference board along with its slightly overclocked SC version. This is nearly as bad as the unreliable websites proclaming that TITAN was 20% better than a 690, making everyone rage about it and how it would melt faces - when from the very beginning it was estimated that the TITAN would be about 85% of the 690.
> 
> Meh.










Sweclockers is, and always has been, a good source for news. They aren't semiaccurate or Dominhaber.

Sweclockers has always been reliable; In fact, Sweclockers was the first source to break news of the GTX 680 GK104 over a year ago, and was the first to break news of the Titan. Yes, they were the first.

How mad are you right now? Are you upset about your ref titan now or something? That's just the price you pay for being an early adopter, it was the same with every new GPU design. Custom designs take several months for release.


----------



## damstr

Here is a little video I put together for those that like this type of thing. SLI Titan unboxing and install. Plus size comparison next to the 680 Lightning.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCsFPv9rh24&sns=em


----------



## dph314

Wasn't that the article that mentioned the new TF and Titan in the same paragraph, and people interpreted it the wrong way?


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweclockers is, and always has been, a good source for news. They aren't semiaccurate or Dominhaber.
> 
> Sweclockers has always been reliable; In fact, Sweclockers was the first source to break news of the GTX 680 GK104 over a year ago, and was the first to break news of the Titan. Yes, they were the first.
> 
> How mad are you right now? Are you upset about your ref titan now or something? That's just the price you pay for being an early adopter, it was the same with every new GPU design. Custom designs take several months for release.


Nothing about being mad. It just goes against everything that Nvidia themselves have said they would do.. based on what? The fact that EVGA is putting a water block on it?

No source is my only problem with it, that's all. And if you saw how well the early model cards overclocked compared to others, you would know there is nothing wrong with the early ones


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuaxShin*
> 
> i cannot make threads here it seems so someone else should make a new thread with these news
> 
> "*Nvidia gives green light for customized GeForce GTX Titan*"
> source: Sweclockers
> 
> i also found mention of MSI Titan with twin frozer, so it looks like this custom titan might be a reality after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1365374/videocardz-msi-preparing-geforce-gtx-titan-with-twinfrozr-cooling


If non refs are allowed, when will they show up?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuaxShin*
> 
> i cannot make threads here it seems so someone else should make a new thread with these news
> 
> "*Nvidia gives green light for customized GeForce GTX Titan*"
> source: Sweclockers
> 
> i also found mention of MSI Titan with twin frozer, so it looks like this custom titan might be a reality after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1365374/videocardz-msi-preparing-geforce-gtx-titan-with-twinfrozr-cooling


Woohoo, great if true.

Maybe some partners can fix this power issue/throttling. May not be the best thing to buy water blocks for stock cards at the moment.


----------



## HuaxShin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> This is journalism at its worst.
> 
> Where is the source for their point, exactly?
> 
> Nvidia has said many times that they will not be allowing custom TITANS. That probably means no custom PCB, but they can do whatever coolers they want - based on the fact that EVGA can throw a waterblock on the reference board along with its slightly overclocked SC version. This is nearly as bad as the unreliable websites proclaming that TITAN was 20% better than a 690, making everyone rage about it and how it would melt faces - when from the very beginning it was estimated that the TITAN would be about 85% of the 690.
> 
> Meh.


like xolar tell you, sweclockers is one of the most reputable sites there is. they have their own sources, so they aren`t like these other sites that just copy of the orginal sources. sweclockers have been spot on with everything about kepler. titan was their latest. sweclockers cannot obviously state that their source for the information is "Tim Burton, 78965 California", since that would be harmful for their sources.

go and read the link i gave you. sweclockers acknowledge that all titans must be equal, but Nvidia have changed their view just recently hence the title "they now give green light on other versions" of it.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweclockers is, and always has been, a good source for news. They aren't semiaccurate or Dominhaber.
> 
> Sweclockers has always been reliable; In fact, Sweclockers was the first source to break news of the GTX 680 GK104 over a year ago, and was the first to break news of the Titan. Yes, they were the first.
> 
> How mad are you right now? Are you upset about your ref titan now or something? That's just the price you pay for being an early adopter, it was the same with every new GPU design. Custom designs take several months for release.


The 690 says "Hello"







:


----------



## carlhil2




----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuaxShin*
> 
> like xolar tell you, sweclockers is one of the most reputable sites there is. they have their own sources, so they aren`t like these other sites that just copy of the orginal sources. sweclockers have been spot on with everything about kepler. titan was their latest. sweclockers cannot obviously state that their source for the information is "Tim Burton, 78965 California", since that would be harmful for their sources.
> 
> go and read the link i gave you. sweclockers acknowledge that all titans must be equal, but Nvidia have changed their view just recently hence the title "they now give green light on other versions" of it.


I did read it.

And honestly, while I agree that sweclockers are reliable, it just seems like its a very big thing to just simply change your mind on. That's why I would prefer a source, that's all.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Who cares???

If/When the Non Reference Titans comes out it will only be a few months and the next gen will be out and all the non reference Titans cards will look like stupid purchases. Its never ending and at some point you have to buy! Technology will keep rolling and we will be continually drip fed.


----------



## Alatar

If the people who bought titans want non ref cards, if they make those (and that's a big if), they can just sell their ref card and make a $100 max loss, big deal.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Who cares???
> 
> If/When the Non Reference Titans comes out it will only be a few months and the next gen will be out and all the non reference Titans cards will look like stupid purchases. Its never ending and at some point you have to buy! Technology will keep rolling and we will be continually drip fed.


Thank you. In 5 years the 10000090 with 8 titans on one board will be out, and the lightning version will be fully unlocked. At that point we will be able to max out Crysis 8 at 35FPS. Technology......the idea of becoming obsolete is always lurking right around the corner.


----------



## HuaxShin

i know a little swedish so i will try to translate it a little better than google translate since somthing was lost in translation:
Quote:


> Nvidia give green light for custom made Geforce GTX Titan


Quote:


> Short after the launch of the reference design, the partners get permission to make their own versions of Geforce GTX Titan.
> 
> Nvidia released the monster GPU GTX Titan for about a week ago and along with this all the partners releases their own graphic card with the GK110 chip. Nvidia had strict rules and did not allow any designs outside the reference design, which is why all GTX Titan is equal, except the box they come in
> 
> The Nvidia exclusive graphic card OEM EVGA got permission to do early start with overclocked and watercooled Geforce GTX Titans, but now Nvidia give all Nvidia partners the green light to make their own graphic cards based on GK110. The graphic cards must pass a certification process, which is normal under these circumstances.
> 
> Geforce GTX Titan with higher clocks, special made coolers and not least their own custom made PCBs are all expecting to be announced the upcoming months.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> Thank you. In 5 years the 10000090 with 8 titans on one board will be out, and the lightning version will be fully unlocked. At that point we will be able to max out Crysis 8 at 35FPS. Technology......the idea of becoming obsolete is always lurking right around the corner.


It'll be fun looking back on Titan one day the same way we look at, say, the 8000-series now. Looking forward to the future


----------



## CallsignVega

http://www.technationnews.com/2013/02/27/msi-set-to-unveil-geforce-gtx-titan-lightning-edition-graphics-card-at-cebit-2013/


----------



## theyedi

Time to sell my 690 (if unlocked bios appear on these)


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> http://www.technationnews.com/2013/02/27/msi-set-to-unveil-geforce-gtx-titan-lightning-edition-graphics-card-at-cebit-2013/


They would have to overclock to like 1400mhz for me even to consider switching from my reference titans.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> http://www.technationnews.com/2013/02/27/msi-set-to-unveil-geforce-gtx-titan-lightning-edition-graphics-card-at-cebit-2013/
> 
> 
> 
> They would have to overclock to like 1400mhz for me even to consider switching from my reference titans.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> You can also see *MSI's latest GeForce TITAN* graphics card *as well as* MSI's renowned line of record breaking Lightning graphics cards, the overclockers favorite pacing through the exclusive MSI Fire Strike Tech Demo in the new 3DMark.


Why does everyone think this means there's a Lightning version? It clearly says you can see _both_, not that they are one and the same


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Nvidia stated there would be no custom versions of this card leading many to purchase what is already available.
> 
> To do a *complete 180* and now allow it is a slap in the face to current owners.


FTFY.









If they did a complete 360, their stance would be going in the same direction.









If a Titan Lightning comes out, I may have to bite the bullet and grab one...


----------



## DADDYDC650

Ok... Guess I should return my Titan...


----------



## num1son

Now I feel I should wait to buy my second until there's some good deals in the market place.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> Thank you. In 5 years the 10000090 with 8 titans on one board will be out, and the lightning version will be fully unlocked. At that point we will be able to max out Crysis 8 at 35FPS. Technology......the idea of becoming obsolete is always lurking right around the corner.


Back in the day when my parents bought the family PC's lol i used to run them cards into the ground! Well the first 2 PC's had no cards! unheard of! LOLOLOLOL But others after that did.


----------



## Avonosac

vOv if they have aftermarket ones, and the modded bios doesn't show up, ill get one of them. If not, I'll be happy with my 1150mhz titan on water, looking sexy and powering 3 screens w/o much of a hitch.


----------



## HuaxShin

my personal advice to you guys is to wait til cebit and see what happens there. a lot of new stuff will be revealed, prolly also new titans. atleast wait and see a bit before selling your titans

i can totally understand your anger if these new gpus have unlocked stuff and better coolers like the msi twin frozer, but wait and see before going all doom over nvidia


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuaxShin*
> 
> my personal advice to you guys is to wait til cebit and see what happens there. a lot of new stuff will be revealed, prolly also new titans. atleast wait and see a bit before selling your titans
> 
> i can totally understand your anger if these new gpus have unlocked stuff and better coolers like the msi twin frozer, but wait and see before going all doom over nvidia


That's exactly what I plan on doing. I have 30 days to return my card


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> That's exactly what I plan on doing. I have 30 days to return my card


That newegg 15% restocking fee is going to sting. ANYONE looking to return their titans to newegg hit me up with a PM. I'll pay you 800 same day for one


----------



## Mr.Eiht

I really hope that they unveil some non reference cards. No disrespect but the reference titan doesn`t create that








I have no idea why I think that I have to have a backplate.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> That's exactly what I plan on doing. I have 30 days to return my card


Im waiting for the motherboards!

And *WHERE IS THE 900D???*

I WANT ANSWERS!

PEOPLE WILL BE HELD ACCOUNTABLE FOR THIS!!!

HEADS WILL ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WATCH THIS SPACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Im waiting for the motherboards!
> 
> And *WHERE IS THE 900D???*
> 
> I WANT ANSWERS!
> 
> PEOPLE WILL BE HELD ACCOUNTABLE FOR THIS!!!
> 
> HEADS WILL ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WATCH THIS SPACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOL


Whats the holdup on the 900D? I'm sick of running caseless


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuaxShin*
> 
> my personal advice to you guys is to wait til cebit and see what happens there. a lot of new stuff will be revealed, prolly also new titans. atleast wait and see a bit before selling your titans
> 
> i can totally understand your anger if these new gpus have unlocked stuff and better coolers like the msi twin frozer, but wait and see before going all doom over nvidia


Great advice here. If new cards are coming, they will surely be revealted at Cebit. That's next week if i'm not mistaken.

The idea of a lightning Titan excites me







Please be true please be true.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I dont know? They come out flash it and don't release it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

If and when they release Titan Lightnings I'll probably sell these and get them. Then again maybe not since I'll be fully water cooled.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> If and when they release Titan Lightnings I'll probably sell these and get them. Then again maybe not since I'll be fully water cooled.


PM if you do


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> That newegg 15% restocking fee is going to sting. ANYONE looking to return their titans to newegg hit me up with a PM. I'll pay you 800 same day for one


Amazon FTW!


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> PM if you do


PM me if you want to dish some of that sweet Marshmellow!


----------



## dph314

Well I'll have 2 to get rid of soon, if anyone can't get them or if they're terribly over-priced. I also have the coupon code for $50 in Hawken, WoT, and PS2 if anyone wants to buy it







I don't play any of those, so, yeah, you can have it at a discount.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> PM me if you want to dish some of that sweet Marshmellow!


I make amazing fruity pebbles bars with it


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> That newegg 15% restocking fee is going to sting. ANYONE looking to return their titans to newegg hit me up with a PM. I'll pay you 800 same day for one


Yeah I just put mine up on ebay for 1k$ each starting bid 3 day auctions.

I'm going to start fresh, reference will be easy to get it seems so there is no hurry in that respect. If the lightning rumor is true I'll be flush with cash again and all set to play the f5 game (again).

Gentleman, start your engines!


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> If the people who bought titans want non ref cards, if they make those (and that's a big if), they can just sell their ref card and make a $100 max loss, big deal.


If they continue to be locked with throttle issues it will be a lot less then that bro. Lol for those who pulled the trigger early on reference.


----------



## hatlesschimp

NCIX FTW!!! I've been billed and they still have not received any yet!


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> That newegg 15% restocking fee is going to sting. ANYONE looking to return their titans to newegg hit me up with a PM. I'll pay you 800 same day for one


Actually you can't return them on Newegg. I saw that their policy for GPU is Exchange Only. So yeah you are forced to sell on eBay if you don't want them anymore.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> If they continue to be locked with throttle issues it will be a lot less then that bro. Lol for those who pulled the trigger early on reference.


The people who even know what throttle means among Titan buyers is very small. The amount of people who will hear about non ref Titans before launch is even smaller. This stuff has on resale value is minimal at best. And even then for example my card seems to do 1176mhz without throttling without any extra voltage and running the fan on auto... Not exactly bad now is it.

Right now the cards are going for ~$1150 on ebay, if we see something at cebit you could probably sell a card without losing a thing.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Actually you can't return them on Newegg. I saw that their policy for GPU is Exchange Only. So yeah you are forced to sell on eBay if you don't want them anymore.


What is newegg becoming a non return site?


----------



## veyron1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> What is newegg becoming a non return site?


No just big priced items are not returnable. Just exchanged.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veyron1001*
> 
> No just big priced items are not returnable. Just exchanged.


Sucks... Amazon FTW!


----------



## dph314

If MSI didn't do what they did early on with the few Lightnings that were unlocked, every 680 Lightning today would be a complete waste of money. Sure it's got a better cooler and that might help some people stay under 70C and not throttle. But if you bought a Lightning recently and didn't flash it, it's just as locked down as the reference (1.175v and 133% Power %). So, kinda nervous about the Titan Lightning. If they do release it, and have the intent right off the bat to keep it within Nvidia's specs instead of switching later on like with the 680 Lightning, then I don't see myself bothering to sell these references for one.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> FTFY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they did a complete 360, their stance would be going in the same direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a Titan Lightning comes out, I may have to bite the bullet and grab one...


LOL. Exactly right. That's what I get for trying to type and work.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well its really no different from last generation except that this time Nvidia didn't have a GTX 580 to fight the 7970 with. AMD never has really competed in the big die area and that didn't change this time. Only thing different this time was that Nvidia chose to follow AMD's lead on a small, efficient flagship for all of 2012 before finally releasing a large die card now. And even now that Titan has been released in all of its GK110 glory the lowly 7970 is really not that far behind.
> 
> Oh, and I'll just leave these here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nvidia fanboy is back!!!


Reminds me of a Porn scene.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Whats the deal with ZOTAC? I can swap my EVGA's that are in back order with no ETA for the ZOTAC. lol

Does the green led light thing work with other brands other than EVGA?

hmm

1. wait for up to 4 weeks for the EVGA's

2. swap the EVGA's for ZOTAC?

3. Get my $2100 back and buy ASUS Titans in 4 hours and pay $2598?

?????????


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Whats the deal with ZOTAC? I can swap my EVGA's that are in back order with no ETA for the ZOTAC. lol
> 
> Does the green led light thing work with other brands other than EVGA?
> 
> hmm
> 
> 1. wait for up to 4 weeks for the EVGA's
> 
> 2. swap the EVGA's for ZOTAC?
> 
> 3. Get my $2100 back and buy ASUS Titans in 4 hours and pay $2598?
> 
> ?????????


vOv its the same card from all vendors, I have no idea how good / bad ZOTAC support is... I would say that is the biggest question mark as far as buying their card.


----------



## nyk20z3

In all honestly what is the point of every vendor selling an identical looking card ?

I know a custom PCB/Additional cooling is being restricted but at least change the color/graphics so each vendor such as a Asus VS a Gigabyte card can be differentiated.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> vOv its the same card from all vendors, I have no idea how good / bad ZOTAC support is... I would say that is the biggest question mark as far as buying their card.


Thanks

Im so over this card! Its been a cluster #^%$ from the start.


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> If MSI didn't do what they did early on with the few Lightnings that were unlocked, every 680 Lightning today would be a complete waste of money. Sure it's got a better cooler and that might help some people stay under 70C and not throttle. But if you bought a Lightning recently and didn't flash it, it's just as locked down as the reference (1.175v and 133% Power %). So, kinda nervous about the Titan Lightning. If they do release it, and have the intent right off the bat to keep it within Nvidia's specs instead of switching later on like with the 680 Lightning, then I don't see myself bothering to sell these references for one.


Actually I bought a Lightning like 3 weeks ago. Thankfully you can flash the bios back to the unlocked one so it was all good.

So it didn't make every lightning on sale today worthless.


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I may get bashed for this but I honestly don't care. Titan is a perfect example of why when I try to justify whether or not to purchase a gpu I always look at what I know it will do rather then what I hope it will do. In stock form Titan's performance does not meet its price tag. I prefer a cool stable card running at stock clocks over a irratic unstable card working as a furnace in my rig. Many of you disagree and this is Overclock.net so its expected. I always buy a card for its stock stable performance and Titan did not meet my expectations for a thousand dollar gpu plain and simple. Many of you bought Titan for what you hoped it would do. Well look at you now. I'm a big fan of Nvidia and I'm ashamed to say this. You have all been Trolled by Titan.


That's why you buy 2 Titans


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> In all honestly what is the point of every vendor selling an identical looking card ?
> 
> I know a custom PCB/Additional cooling is being restricted but at least change the color/graphics so each vendor such as a Asus VS a Gigabyte card can be differentiated.


Reference design.. They are selling GeForce GTX Titans... not EVGA titans... It always is mostly this way, previous gens it was only things like stickers differing, but they were identical cards underneath.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlindDeafMute*
> 
> That's why you buy 2 Titans


So you can get spanked by 3 7970's that cost 800 less?


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> So you can get spanked by 3 7970's that cost 800 less?


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Reference design.. They are selling GeForce GTX Titans... not EVGA titans... It always is mostly this way, previous gens it was only things like stickers differing, but they were identical cards underneath.


I hear you on that sir but like you mentioned at least add some kind of cool graphic design to stand out from the rest lol.


----------



## Phishy714

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/1430#post_19414487

Done and done to that discussion.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/1430#post_19414487
> 
> Done and done to that discussion.


Not at all. He said cards (which could mean evga cards only?) will be reference-based for now. Nothing about being allowed to or not, or whether they'll be doing them.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> So you can get spanked by 3 7970's that cost 800 less?


Not really, and they also run WAY hotter/louder with crappy crossfire driver support and frametime stuttering. Screw that







.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> If MSI didn't do what they did early on with the few Lightnings that were unlocked, every 680 Lightning today would be a complete waste of money. Sure it's got a better cooler and that might help some people stay under 70C and not throttle. But if you bought a Lightning recently and didn't flash it, it's just as locked down as the reference (1.175v and 133% Power %). So, kinda nervous about the Titan Lightning. If they do release it, and have the intent right off the bat to keep it within Nvidia's specs instead of switching later on like with the 680 Lightning, then I don't see myself bothering to sell these references for one.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I bought a Lightning like 3 weeks ago. Thankfully you can flash the bios back to the unlocked one so it was all good.
> 
> So it didn't make every lightning on sale today worthless.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's what I mean. The only reason you can do that is because the unlocked BIOS is out there because of the first few-thousand Lightnings.

And, another reason you can flash the unlocked BIOS with unlimited voltage control and 300% Power Target is because the hardware design was in place for that right off the bat. If the Titan Lightning is hardware-locked, like other 680s where an edited BIOS still won't get you over 1.212v, then no amount of flashing will do anything for them.

So, that's what I mean. That's why you can buy a 680 Lightning today and flash it. But if Titan Lightning doesn't start out the same way, then...


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Not at all. He said cards (which could mean evga cards only?) will be reference-based for now. Nothing about being allowed to or not, or whether they'll be doing them.


If they were allowed, why wouldn't they do it when obviously other partners would?

If Nvidia wouldn't allow EVGA to do it (who is an EXCLUSIVE partner that only sell NVIDIA cards) why would they allow other partners that also sell AMD cards?

Yeah.

It's pretty much done - Now reference designs with different clock'd cards and custom cooling solutions? That's PROBABLY going to happen across the board.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> If they were allowed, why wouldn't they do it when obviously other partners would?
> 
> If Nvidia wouldn't allow EVGA to do it (who is an EXCLUSIVE partner that only sell NVIDIA cards) why would they allow other partners that also sell AMD cards?
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> It's pretty much done - Now reference designs with different clock'd cards and custom cooling solutions? That's PROBABLY going to happen across the board.


I believe we are going to see which oems have the balls to forgo the rma stipulation set forth by nvidias new guidelines.

As we know, oems are technically allowed to produce non-reference pcbs under one condition: no support from nvidia and rmas are covered by the OEM themselves. This is a huge gamble for any OEM as producing pcbs such as the lightning attract those that push hardware to the limit, thus more fried chips and rmas. It is an expensive task to eat the cost of a chip/PCB when an rma happens.

Then there are the rumors that nvidia threatened to cut chip tray amounts to those that dared produce a non-refernce PCB that allowed over voltage and removed tdp limits. (Look at the lightning and evga classy)

It will be interesting to see who takes that risk. If someone does, guaranteed it will cost minimum $1200 if not more.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> I believe we are going to see which oems have the balls to forgo the rma stipulation set forth by nvidias new guidelines.
> 
> As we know, oems are technically allowed to produce non-reference pcbs under one condition: no support from nvidia and rmas are covered by the OEM themselves. This is a huge gamble for any OEM as producing pcbs such as the lightning attract those that push hardware to the limit, thus more fried chips and rmas. It is an expensive task to eat the cost of a chip/PCB when an rma happens.
> 
> Then there are the rumors that nvidia threatened to cut chip tray amounts to those that dared produce a non-refernce PCB that allowed over voltage and removed tdp limits. (Look at the lightning and evga classy)
> 
> It will be interesting to see who takes that risk. If someone does, guaranteed it will cost minimum $1200 if not more.


nvidia already stated they wont disallow RMAs for any type of voltage increase, as long as it is a board with sufficient components approved by them. It's not a risk.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Then there are the rumors that nvidia threatened to cut chip tray amounts to those that dared produce a non-refernce PCB that allowed over voltage and removed tdp limits. (Look at the lightning and evga classy)
> 
> It will be interesting to see who takes that risk. If someone does, guaranteed it will cost minimum $1200 if not more.


Honestly I have never heard of that rumor.. From what I remember, nvidia threatened to not help with rma's like you mentioned before. That is what made OEM's change the lightning and classified cards.

Either way, I don't see any OEM doing this at all. Hell, they bent over for nvidia on this same issue when they threatened about the 680.. I can't see them doing it for TITAN, a much larger and much more expensive chip.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> nvidia already stated they wont disallow RMAs for any type of voltage increase, as long as it is a board with sufficient components approved by them. It's not a risk.


source?


----------



## d33r

So whats the general consensus about the gtx titan? Is it really good? or would you rather have a gtx690? i might end up buying one or the other not sure which one yet...does a 690 scale well ingames?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> So whats the general consensus about the gtx titan? Is it really good? or would you rather have a gtx690? i might end up buying one or the other not sure which one yet...does a 690 scale well ingames?


I had a 690 for about 2 months...while I liked most everything about it....the lack of memory really got to me and I game at 1080p (but I mod alot)....It scales very well for the most part. Some newly released titles just arent optimized for sli at first or Nvidia needs to update drivers for those new games. I hate having to wait for new drivers when I want to use my graphics card to its full potantial when those games are released.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Honestly I have never heard of that rumor.. From what I remember, nvidia threatened to not help with rma's like you mentioned before. That is what made OEM's change the lightning and classified cards.
> 
> Either way, I don't see any OEM doing this at all. Hell, they bent over for nvidia on this same issue when they threatened about the 680.. I can't see them doing it for TITAN, a much larger and much more expensive chip.


Here is the chip allocation rumor:http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2012/10/05/nvidia-crippling-partners/

Here is nvidias PR stance on the issue:
http://www.brightsideofnews.com/news/2012/10/3/nvidias-green-light-program--improving-quality-or-strangling-innovation.aspx


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I had a 690 for about 2 months...while I liked most everything about it....the lack of memory really got to me and I game at 1080p (but I mod alot)....It scales very well for the most part. Some newly released titles just arent optimized for sli at first or Nvidia needs to update drivers for those new games. I hate having to wait for new drivers when I want to use my graphics card to its full potantial when those games are released.


I would get a titan. Then at least u can add a second if u want and it will retain value much longer than a 690.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> source?


This was stated in multiple previews. To over voltage you must agree to a EULA, and by doing so you agree that it may shorten lifespan. However, nvidia has reversed their position since the GTX 680: they decided they will honor RMAs for overvoltage as long as they approve the card design.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_preview_reference,4.html
Quote:


> GeForce GTX Titan is designed to be overclocked. *NVIDIA received a lot of heat when they started limiting Voltages*. Obviously they have done so in order to prevent high RMA rates. *For GeForce GTX Titan this changes*. At default your card will be locked at a maximum Core voltage of 1.162 mV.
> 
> Now read this very carefully, the board partners like MSI, EVGA and others get to decide whether or not you may unlock Voltage control. Inside the NVIDIA driver you can opt to unlock Voltage by agreeing to an EULA. That EULA will try to make you understand that applying higher voltages will decrease the lifespan of the product. So if the GeForce GTX Titan has been built for a theoretical 5 years productivity at 1.162 mV then tweaking the Voltage towards 1.250 mV could (in theory) halve that lifespan. Now here's the good news; *unlocking the Voltage will not result in losing your warranty, let me be very clear about that.* However, if you have a 2 year warranty and after 3 years the card dies as a result of voltage tweaking and thus the reduced lifespan... that would be the consequence and at your risk.
> 
> Some board partners thus might leave out the option and disable the Voltage unlock option completely (albeit we doubt it). Still, if you plan to Voltage tweak with your Titan, then be sure to check out the particular SKU and its ability to make that happen.


----------



## xoleras

In short, a theoretical MSI lightning Titan will allow overvoltage and will still allow RMA. Nvidia has already stated that they have changed their stance from the GTX 680 voltage lock, many overclockers complained - including myself. They took note of this and reversed course, although reference designs will still go by their voltage specs.

Still excited about the thought of a lightning titan. I certainly hope it happens, I didnt spring for ref Titan's but won't be able to resist a Lightning.







Hopefully Cebit will have some good news for us.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> If they were allowed, why wouldn't they do it when obviously other partners would?
> 
> If Nvidia wouldn't allow EVGA to do it (who is an EXCLUSIVE partner that only sell NVIDIA cards) why would they allow other partners that also sell AMD cards?
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> It's pretty much done - Now reference designs with different clock'd cards and custom cooling solutions? That's PROBABLY going to happen across the board.


Again, nothing was said about being allowed to or not. You are projecting your own imaginary thoughts onto what was stated.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> NCIX FTW!!! I've been billed and they still have not received any yet!


Honestly NCIX (US) is the last place to order from if they don't have stock...their order and logistics system is screwed up if you attempt to place a preorder; I would only stick to INSTOCK items from them. Also call to verify stock, their website isn't up to date 100% of the time. They have charged me for not in stock, unshipped items previously and i'll never let that happen again.

I usually stick to newegg or amazon when possible, although i'm in the states.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> This was stated in multiple previews. To over voltage you must agree to a EULA, and by doing so you agree that it may shorten lifespan. However, nvidia has reversed their position since the GTX 680: they decided they will honor RMAs for overvoltage as long as they approve the card design.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_preview_reference,4.html


The stipulation here is that nvidia has already given them a theoretical volt Max and allowed oems to "unlock" to that maximum.

Do not get this confused with oems allowed to just let voltage go up to 1.3-1.4v because that is not the case. It is clear there will be an oem wide limit of about 1.21-1.25v.

This is essentially a middle road nvidia decided to take after the 680 fiasco. Allow over voltage and still allow rmas through nvidia, but cripple the wattage limit enough where maxing out voltage can neither hurt the chip nor be sustained anyway. And since boost can't be disabled, it can really just do what it feels like.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> In short, a theoretical MSI lightning Titan will allow overvoltage and will still allow RMA. Nvidia has already stated that they have changed their stance from the GTX 680 voltage lock, many overclockers complained - including myself. They took note of this and reversed course, although reference designs will still go by their voltage specs.
> 
> Still excited about the thought of a lightning titan. I certainly hope it happens, I didnt spring for ref Titan's but won't be able to resist a Lightning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Cebit will have some good news for us.


ah I see. there is only one big problem that I see. Instead of locking voltage, they locked wattage, or power draw. so they in fact didn't change their stance on "limiting" these cards.. they simply exchanged one constraint for another and then marketed these cards as "unlocked" when clearly they are not.

but that is another topic altogether. a lighting titan with unlocked voltage is not going to do any better with a 265w power draw limit :-(


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> I realize that architecturally there is more difference. I'm stating from a consumer perspective because, I am a consumer. But I can see that I'm outnumbered. Perhaps I've been unclear about it. The Titan is great. The technology is amazing and it's quite powerful indeed. But the fact of the matter is it's not the god card people are making it out to be. The only reason one could justify paying that much is if they need the compute and shader performance. I expect the GTX 780 to be almost as fast. But on OCN you're right the 7970 probably outsold the 7870. Everywhere else? Not even a contest.


dude i would just drop it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm 100% with you on this but I tried bringing up valid points and logic in alot of Titan threads, hell even in the rumour ones and they didn't listen then and they don't listen now. Lets see how happy they are when the GTX780 is priced at $799 and the 8970 is also priced at $800 since they have said to Nvidia and AMD that paying $500 for a high end GPU isn't enough, please charge me more....


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> ah I see. there is only one big problem that I see. Instead of locking voltage, they locked wattage, or power draw. so they in fact didn't change their stance on "limiting" these cards.. they simply exchanged one constraint for another and then marketed these cards as "unlocked" when clearly they are not.
> 
> but that is another topic altogether. a lighting titan with unlocked voltage is not going to do any better with a 265w power draw limit :-(


Good grief man. Really? The 265W limit isn't a *hard* limit. It can easily be bypassed with a different BIOS and additional power draw (2x 8 pin connectors). In fact, even with a 6 pin and 8 pin you can easily draw more than 265W from a pci express slot. Just drop it , seriously


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> The stipulation here is that nvidia has already given them a theoretical volt Max and allowed oems to "unlock" to that maximum.


No, they really didn't. Although it would be insane to allow 1.5V, software voltage will obviously have to be within reasonable levels (1.3V maybe? shrug). You and the other fellow phishy seem to conjure up a lot of strange stories about this, just accept that we don't know what custom boards have in store for us and that Cebit will reveal much more.









What I know is that nvidia is allowing overvoltage if they approve the design. We also know that overvoltage will not void RMA status. MSI may be working on a lightning titan. Any further speculation than that is worthless, let's wait for cebit


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Good grief man. Really? The 265W limit isn't a *hard* limit. It can easily be bypassed with a different BIOS and additional power draw (2x 8 pin connectors). In fact, even with a 6 pin and 8 pin you can easily draw more than 265W from a pci express slot. Just drop it , seriously


Max would be 300w, though I do not know what the aux power is used for, I have to take a look at the pcb

It is a pretty big 'if' to say nvidia would allow OEM modified bios that would increase this limit.
I am confident that there will be an unlocked bios at some point.

Throughout their explanation of what oems can change, it only talked volts. Nothing about powerdraw


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> No, they really didn't. Although it would be insane to allow 1.5V, software voltage will obviously have to be within reasonable levels (1.3V maybe? shrug). You and the other fellow phishy seem to conjure up a lot of *fantasies* and half truths about this, just accept that we don't know what custom boards have in store for us and that Cebit will reveal much more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I know is that nvidia is allowing overvoltage if they approve the design. We also know that overvoltage will not void RMA status. MSI may be working on a lightning titan. Any further speculation than that is worthless, let's wait for cebit


Its not fantasy. Reread the guru3d source you posted. They were more concerned about oems allowing *any* volt control or not and explicitly says to look for skus that allow it. They themselves said 1.25 would most likely be the limit.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Its not fantasy. Reread the guru3d source you posted. They were more concerned about oems allowing *any* volt control or not and explicitly says to look for skus that allow it. They themselves said 1.25 would *most likely* be the limit.


Again, you're speculating. Nobody knows what the limit is, if any, but I do agree that software overvoltage will have to be within reason: i'd imagine a 1.3V hard limit would be just that. Furthermore, you can achieve any voltage you want independent of the drivers with voltage offset. MSI Afterburner does have this technology available, with voltage offset you can get 1.6V regardless of what the driver requests. Obviously asus, MSI and others won't allow a software voltage that insanely high but it is possible to get basically whatever you want within the parameters of what the PCB components allow.

I'd speculate a 1.3V software voltage limit would be a good "within reason" upper limit, with hardware mods required for higher than that. That is within reason, and I think if a Titan lightning is released that could happen. Like you, i'm speculating. How about we wait for cebit instead of arguing about what might happen, good grief.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Good grief man. Really? The 265W limit isn't a *hard* limit. It can easily be bypassed with a different BIOS and additional power draw (2x 8 pin connectors). In fact, even with a 6 pin and 8 pin you can easily draw more than 265W from a pci express slot. Just drop it , seriously


Maybe, but just because there is a setting for it in the BIOS doesn't mean changing it will really allow the card to exceed the limit. Hopefully you are right, but until someone demonstrates it we'll have to wait and see. People change the voltage limit in 680 BIOS all the time, but they still won't go over 1.21V (on a normal card, I don't know what lightnings and classies do).


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Again, you're speculating...


He was speculating but so are you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Good grief man. Really? The 265W limit isn't a *hard* limit. It can easily be bypassed with a different BIOS and additional power draw (2x 8 pin connectors).


You say this like it's fact, either you have some insider information or you're simply guessing like everyone else.

There are plenty of cards you can hex edit any number you want into the bios and real voltage never goes beyond a certain point.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I had a 690 for about 2 months...while I liked most everything about it....the lack of memory really got to me and I game at 1080p (but I mod alot)....It scales very well for the most part. Some newly released titles just arent optimized for sli at first or Nvidia needs to update drivers for those new games. I hate having to wait for new drivers when I want to use my graphics card to its full potantial when those games are released.


Which new game's are these that the 690 had bad driver's for at release that were newer? My 690 has blown everything out of the water at every game I've played at release and that's at 2560x1440p. For the Op get a 690 unless your playing Skyrim. Its faster and the same price.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Which new game's are these that the 690 had bad driver's for at release that were newer? My 690 has blown everything out of the water at every game I've played at release and that's at 2560x1440p. For the Op get a 690 unless your playing Skyrim. Its faster and the same price.


Good grief @ anyone getting 6GB for 1080p. A 1000$ card for 1080p. What a complete and utter waste to pair a 200$ 1080p junk TN panel with a 1000$ card. IMO of course.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> So you can get spanked by 3 7970's that cost 800 less?


This thread is getting so boring with these same comments over and over again. Time to go read something else.

Why are you even in these titan threads if you hate them so much. Are you that bored?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Which new game's are these that the 690 had bad driver's for at release that were newer? My 690 has blown everything out of the water at every game I've played at release and that's at 2560x1440p. For the Op get a 690 unless your playing Skyrim. Its faster and the same price.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Good grief @ anyone getting 6GB for 1080p. A 1000$ card for 1080p. What a complete and utter waste to pair a 200$ 1080p junk TN panel with a 1000$ card. IMO of course.


Games like Farcry 3 were having scaling issues at first, it has gotten better. I play some NS2 which didnt even support sli initially...not sure if it does now as I dont even use sli anymore..Just go to Nvidias sli forum as far as sli and game issues

Yeah of course having only one monitor at the time of your Titan purchase explicitly means you cannot upgrade to more monitors in the future......Maybe the person wants the titan solely because it is the fastest single gpu. It is not even debatable that single gpus have less issues than multi....

BTW my monitor is a Samsung SA950D 120hz....so not so junky


----------



## DonPablo83

any of you cats seen any benchies or done any benchies of your own of Titan sli @ 7680x1600. haven't seen any round and i'm starting to think the titan might not be able to cope well with that res even in sli???


----------



## h2spartan

Delete


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> any of you cats seen any benchies or done any benchies of your own of Titan sli @ 7680x1600. haven't seen any round and i'm starting to think the titan might not be able to cope well with that res even in sli???


I haven't, but judging by a single one at 2560x1440 it would struggle badly.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Games like Farcry 3 were having scaling issues at first, it has gotten better. I play some NS2 which didnt even support sli initially...not sure if it does now as I dont even use sli anymore..Just go to Nvidias sli forum as far as sli and game issues
> 
> Yeah of course having only one monitor at the time of your Titan purchase explicitly means you cannot upgrade to more monitors in the future......Maybe the person wants the titan solely because it is the fastest single gpu. It is not even debatable that single gpus have less issues than multi....
> 
> BTW my monitor is a Samsung SA950D 120hz....so not so junky


ya I have the same monitor and it's really nice. Wasn't cheap at all. I had 2 4gb 680's and there are plenty of games that I couldn't max out while hitting 120fps.

Also maybe some people plan on getting better monitors in the future but really wanted a titan now.

There are so many people around here that love to try and make other people look bad and stupid.

Maybe he bought titans and just never changed the monitor in his sig and has 3 amazing monitors. You never know.

I also don't see anything wrong with someone purchasing a Titan with plans to use it on a really nice Samsung 120hz monitor that was about $700 when I bought mine. The colors are awesome on this monitor and I don't really need great viewing angles when I am the only one using a 27" monitor.

People don't really realize how much gpu power is needed to max new games out at 1080p and keep 120fps constant.

I love 120hz gaming, it's so much better for my needs.

Now with the Titan drivers maybe we can push some of these high res IPS monitors to above 60hz.

Last night I installed the Titan drivers on my 680's and I pushed my Dell U2713hm to 90hz. I was pretty happy. This is good news.

I think Nvidia made a nice move by removing that pixel clock limit and allowing montior overclocking.

This is good news and maybe we will start seeing a lot more high res monitors running at higher than 60hz.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> This thread is getting so boring with these same comments over and over again. Time to go read something else.
> 
> Why are you even in these titan threads if you hate them so much. Are you that bored?


I'd assume StayPuft trolling this thread is because he's uninformed about the market and cards, and feels he must "right" some perceived fantasy "wrong" in the thread. Thus he keeps returning.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Honestly NCIX (US) is the last place to order from if they don't have stock...their order and logistics system is screwed up if you attempt to place a preorder; I would only stick to INSTOCK items from them. Also call to verify stock, their website isn't up to date 100% of the time. They have charged me for not in stock, unshipped items previously and i'll never let that happen again.
> 
> I usually stick to newegg or amazon when possible, although i'm in the states.


+1
or in stock
Trust me on this, when I ordered my last gpu it stated in stock, was charged promptly, then later got the run-a-round saying it wasn't. Was told they were expecting shipment, etc........
Last time I will ever order anything from them. It took 2 weeks to get my card, and that was after all the fuss I made and they air-freighted it to me next day.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I'd assume StayPuft trolling this thread is because he's uninformed about the market and cards, and feels he must "right" some perceived fantasy "wrong" in the thread. Thus he keeps returning.


Ya I have been in these 2 titan threads for too long. I have been trying to get info on my new purchase and discuss it but there is so much negativity it's crazy.

I guess I am adding to it by responding but after reading so many pages of this stuff I couldn't help myself.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Good grief @ anyone getting 6GB for 1080p. A 1000$ card for 1080p. What a complete and utter waste to pair a 200$ 1080p junk TN panel with a 1000$ card. IMO of course.


ammm the 6GB is not by choice if you want the fastest GPU around. And there are a few games out there that can't be maxed out on a crappy 1080p monitor unless using a Titan.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> ammm the 6GB is not by choice if you want the fastest GPU around. And there are a few games out there that can't be maxed out on a crappy 1080p monitor unless using a Titan.


I would get 3 x Titans anytime for my 8044x1440 resolution.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I would get 3 x Titans anytime for my 8044x1440 resolution.


But would 3 titans be enough to run > 60fps at that res. Im running 7680x1600 and have found no solid benchies around


----------



## strong island 1

If three Titan's aren't enough than what would be enough. 4 way sli just doesn't sound fun to me for gaming.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> If three Titan's aren't enough than what would be enough. 4 way sli just doesn't sound fun to me for gaming.


i dont think there are any sli/cf combinations that can maintain >60fps at 7680x1600.. even without AA. please, correct me if i'm wrong...


----------



## Phishy714

Here is an early result with an overclock. I am too experiencing drops in mhz though not as bad as some of the others here..

Asus Maximus V Formula
i5-2500K @ 4.5Ghz
2 x 4GB Corsair 1866Mhz
TITAN

This is a result from 2 X MSI GTX 680 LIGHTNING at 1369mhz from before.



And here is TITAN:



I did experience some throttling myself, though not that much. Most of the run was at 1183 Mhz, with slight drops to 1163mhz as shown:



VERY, VERY please with this card.


----------



## eXXon

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Here is an early result with an overclock. I am too experiencing drops in mhz though not as bad as some of the others here..
> 
> Asus Maximus V Formula
> i5-2500K @ 4.5Ghz
> 2 x 4GB Corsair 1866Mhz
> TITAN
> 
> This is a result from 2 X MSI GTX 680 LIGHTNING at 1369mhz from before.
> 
> 
> 
> And here is TITAN:
> 
> 
> 
> I did experience some throttling myself, though not that much. Most of the run was at 1183 Mhz, with slight drops to 1163mhz as shown:
> 
> 
> 
> VERY, VERY please with this card.






Wow, very nice score mate.
I get 80fps with the same setting using dual stock 7970s (1060MHz).

OT: Here's how to put your rig in your sig:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

One of my TItans does this in my backup rig:



Can't wait to put her in my 3960X @ 5GHz rig!


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> One of my TItans does this in my backup rig:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to put her in my 3960X @ 5GHz rig!


Overclock your 2600K and then get back to us.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> Overclock your 2600K and then get back to us.


It's his backup rig.....don't worry his monster rig is a 5ghz 3960x. He'll get back to you then









Using my guessing skills i'd imagine he's draining his loop in preparation for Titans on water in the main rig


----------



## EliteReplay

how people can be happy with a card that cost 1000dollars vs SLI or Crossfire that cost like 200 or 300dollars less?


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> It's his backup rig.....don't worry his monster rig is a 5ghz 3960x.


I ain't worried about ****. The thing is, he won't see much of a difference either way.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> how people can be happy with a card that cost 1000dollars vs SLI or Crossfire that cost like 200 or 300dollars less?


To lots of guys like me, 2K is throwaway money. There are people out there with good jobs and 2K is nothing. Why some people can't seem to grasp this concept is beyond me.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> how people can be happy with a card that cost 1000dollars vs SLI or Crossfire that cost like 200 or 300dollars less?


How people can be happy repeating the same thing already repeated a hundred times in the same thread.

In other news, this will really stick it to AMD kids, my Titans are in Crossfire!


----------



## Otterclock

Part of the excitement of advancing computer technology is that things are getting both better and cheaper. GPUs just seem to find new ways to redefine "diminishing returns."

If you're just a gamer looking to maintain a quality gaming experience, imo it doesn't seem to have much to offer over picking up a gpu half its price every few generations. On the other hand, that's kinda missing the point. It is certainly a very cool piece of hardware that satisfies as an enthusiast trophy-piece, and in that context it needs no justification.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> How people can be happy repeating the same thing already repeated a hundred times in the same thread.
> 
> In other news, this will really stick it to AMD kids, my Titans are in Crossfire!


Its called "Sli"

How is spending $2000 on gpu sticking it to "AMD kids"?

You just stick it to your wallet


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Its called "Sli"
> 
> How is spending $2000 on gpu sticking it to "AMD kids"?
> 
> You just stick it to your wallet


*whoosh* that's the sound of the joke going over your head. Crossfire.. cross.. X.. the cards are crossed..

There is so much negativity in this thread for no reason. You can see in my sig my build has 2 amd cards. Why is everyone always so quick to try and put others down?


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> *whoosh* that's the sound of the joke going over your head. Crossfire.. cross.. X.. the cards are crossed..
> 
> There is so much negativity in this thread for no reason. You can see in my sig my build has 2 amd cards. Why is everyone always so quick to try and put others down?


I am not hating. Congrats on your purchase.

I just wanted to point something.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> I am not hating. Congrats on your purchase.
> 
> I just wanted to point something.


Oh sorry. So Nvidia's multi-gpu solution is called SLI?

Great got it thanks for your help.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Well this isn't exactly named the "titan owners club". That is the thread you seek if you want to hear nothing but praise. I am not justifying any rude behavior but I would expect there to be different opinions on a new gfx card in a thread titled "reviews".


Fair call


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Fair call


It would be a fair call except the goal of the thread should be to actually add something to the discussion. "Titan has poor price/performance" has been said every few pages or so for 357 pages now. Nobody thinks they're squeezing every last bit of value from their dollar by buying titan(s).

"i just want to point something out" = "Let me take a wack at this dead horse again"

We know.


----------



## supergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> *whoosh* that's the sound of the joke going over your head. Crossfire.. cross.. X.. the cards are crossed..
> 
> ......


May be if u had set them on fire as well in that crossed fashion...


----------



## HuaxShin

just found a new review
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/4030/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-review-incl-5760x1080-and-frametimes


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> How people can be happy repeating the same thing already repeated a hundred times in the same thread.
> 
> In other news, this will really stick it to AMD kids, my Titans are in Crossfire!


Don't worry I got the joke

it did make me laugh as well


----------



## d33r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> How people can be happy repeating the same thing already repeated a hundred times in the same thread.
> 
> In other news, this will really stick it to AMD kids, my Titans are in Crossfire!


LOL! i liked that joke! laughed pretty hard cause you crossed your cards haha







wish i had that "throw away" 2k money people are talking about...can someone throw away a titan to me plz


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> One of my TItans does this in my backup rig:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to put her in my 3960X @ 5GHz rig!


Sweet score. I think I only got 71fps. What was your clocks at for that run? Was there much throttling?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> how people can be happy with a card that cost 1000dollars vs SLI or Crossfire that cost like 200 or 300dollars less?


Smoothness or max performance both are the answer to that question


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Sweet score. I think I only got 71fps. What was your clocks at for that run? Was there much throttling?


That was at +129MHz core and +302MHz memory I believe. I believe it started out at 1202MHz then dropped to 1168MHz sustained throughout the rest of the run. I also had the fan set to 65% and temps got to about 77C.


----------



## Desert Rat

I wish people stop complaining about the price of Titan. There are a lot of people here that uses their cards for more gaming. They serve as their work, folding/crunching and gaming platform. If your machine is working 24/7 like mine is and getting a lot more done than your previous set up, its all worth it. Just let people enjoy their new projects and say congrats on your new rig.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Sweet score. I think I only got 71fps. What was your clocks at for that run? Was there much throttling?
> 
> 
> 
> That was at +129MHz core and +302MHz memory I believe. I believe it started out at 1202MHz then dropped to 1168MHz sustained throughout the rest of the run. I also had the fan set to 65% and temps got to about 77C.
Click to expand...

Nice. I think mine was in the low 1100's when I ran Valley. But I just put my second card in right before bed last night and ran Heaven 4.0 with it, just to see how much it would throttle, because the first card I tested did during most of the run. But, surprisingly enough, it ran Heaven 4.0 without a single drop. 1189mhz the entire time. So...I'm gonna try this card on Valley tonight, see what happens.


----------



## xinel

whining about cost of components
>> overclockers ???

This is a website for nutters who spend bulk cash on computer components, it's the hobby


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> I wish people stop complaining about the price of Titan.


This^^^^^

It's there money...... Which a person can & should do as they please with it.... If you don't like the card or don't wanna learn about it. People should take the negativity elsewhere....


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

This Titan seems to perform pretty good!











Much faster than my best SLI 580 score and only around 5k points shy of CF 7970's at 1230MHz!


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> This Titan seems to perform pretty good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G]
> 
> Much faster than my best SLI 580 score and only around 5k points shy of CF 7970's at 1230MHz!


See if you get a higher score by lowering the memory. I got about 50pts shy of a 15,000 Graphics score, and at the same offset as you I think, but the higher memory clock causes the core to throttle more often.

Worth a shot, to see if it improves the score


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> How people can be happy repeating the same thing already repeated a hundred times in the same thread.
> 
> In other news, this will really stick it to AMD kids, my Titans are in Crossfire!


Lulz!!!


----------



## Alatar

I think this thread has gone long enough and is now getting filled with OT discussion. If you wish to discuss the Titan please do so in other news threads about it or in the Nvidia section.

Thanks and locked.


----------

